# The Rail Enthusiast thread



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2013)

D215 Aquitania??!!

Not the BR Class 40 by any chance?


----------



## I like Skol (11 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> D215 Aquitania??!!
> 
> Not the BR Class 40 by any chance?


 All the anoraks coming out now!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> All the anoraks coming out now!



Indeed!


----------



## Scoosh (11 May 2013)

Possibly a Mod demonstrating fallibility ... 


.



it wasnae me !


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 May 2013)

Scoosh said:


> Possibly a Mod demonstrating fallibility ...
> .
> 
> it wasnae me !



I actually reported my first ever post on here a day or two ago, but nothing happened as far as I am aware.

'Tis a bit ironic considering its me who usually gets reported for things.


----------



## smokeysmoo (11 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I actually reported my first ever post on here a day or two ago
> .


Was it kitchen related?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

smokeysmoo said:


> Was it kitchen related?



It wasn't, no. I probably gave a crap report as, well, it was a completely new experience for me. That said, I think I might have reported spam before, but I missed the Kitchen thing.


----------



## RichK (12 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> D215 Aquitania??!!
> 
> Not the BR Class 40 by any chance?


 
that was my misspent youth...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

RichK said:


> that was my misspent youth...



Me too, only in the '90s and with the WCML electrics.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

I have just liked your first post on here purely for the EE whistling goodness it conjured up in my mind!


----------



## RichK (12 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Me too, only in the '90s and with the WCML electrics.


 
87 009 was the machine there...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

87009, that was City of Birmingham wasn't it? I quite liked the different names they had, so with the '87s my favourites were Patriot, City Of Glasgow, Coeur De Lion, John O' Gaunt, The Knight of The Thistle, Iron Duke, The Lord Of The Isles, Wolf Of Badenoch, Hal O'The Wynd and Thane Of Fife. I'd have to consult one of the old platform 5 books to remember them all.

With the '86s it was more the freight machines I liked such as Wulfruna, Aldaniti, Elizabeth Garrett Anderson and Airey Neave (which was a truly ridiculous name to a young spotter like me. If I'd known who he was in relation to Margaret Thatcher, I might not have liked his name so much!). That said, some of the other '86s had nice names too, such as Comet, Meteor, Planet, Phoenix, (Vesta, Fury, and Hector also), Crown Point, Starlight Express and Josiah Wedgewood Master Potter 1736 - 1795, always a nice one as it had the Wedewood blue nameplate which contrasted well with the Intercity livery, and then of course, there were the George Cross names such as Driver James Kennedy G.C. and Driver John Axon G.C.

The class '90s had those wonderful foreign 'Freight Connection' names such as Frachtverbindungen, although my favourite of the Intercity ones was 90004 The D'Oyly Carte Opera Company. The '91s never really did very much for me for some reason (they worked through to Glasgow), and as for the '92s, they helped me learn who certain obscure historical people were such as Sweelink, who I'd never heard of before.


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2013)

I'll just say 25322, Tamworth Castle and 45111, Grenadier Guardsman! The eighties was a great time for a teenager to be travelling the country on a Saturday, notebook in hand.


----------



## Martyn H (12 May 2013)

OK then.

Holds hands up..............I used to go chasing Class 50's when ever I got the chance. 50021 Rodney seemed to follow me everywhere.


----------



## ufkacbln (12 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> All the anoraks coming out now!


 
Locomotive and rolling stock recognition executives is I believe the preferred term


----------



## Martyn H (12 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2450273, member: 45"]50s were the only diesels that did it for me. When we were on holiday in Cornwall my dad used to take me down to Penzance in the evenings to see which 50 was pulling the sleeper.[/quote]

And if you were lucky, there would be two on the front ............happy days


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

The only '50s I ever saw in BR service was when Fearless and Glorious came to Glasgow on one of the final tours 

Seen plenty in preservation since then mind.


----------



## I like Skol (12 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The only '50s I ever saw in BR service was when Fearless and Glorious came to Glasgow on one of the final tours
> 
> Seen plenty in preservation since then mind.


 
The real sad part is that as a northerner I didn't get to see many 50's but knew Fearless was 50,050 (and google confirmed my sadness!)


----------



## potsy (12 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> (and google confirmed my sadness!)


You needed google to confirm that?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> The real sad part is that as a northerner I didn't get to see many 50's but knew Fearless was 50,050 (and google confirmed my sadness!)



50050 (D400) is Fearless, 50033 (D433) is Glorious.

Despite never seeing many of them, I never really cared much for the '50s anyway, they were big fat ugly 'craggy faced' things, but, however, I liked their names, so much so that I actually memorised them all and can still recite all 50 of them! 
I tried doing the same with the Warships (similar names), the Westerns and, of all things, the Jubilees, but it somehow didn't quite work the same.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

Give me a number between, 50001 and 50050 and I'll tell you instantly what name it carried!!* 


* - Providing I'm online to see the question quickly enough of course!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 May 2013)

Well, I'm off now, so if you ask whilst I'm away, this is my disclaimer!


----------



## classic33 (12 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Give me a number between, 50001 and 50050 and I'll tell you instantly what name it carried!!*
> 
> 
> * - Providing I'm online to see the question quickly enough of course!


Can't pass this one up.
50011, 50020, 50048, 50015 & 50037


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> Can't pass this one up.
> 50011, 50020, 50048, 50015 & 50037



Centurion*, Revenge, Dauntless, Valiant, Illustrious.

I have just come back online later than intended and have answered those straight off the top of my head. Am I correct? I have not checked it.



* - '11 was also Leviathan at one point I believe.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Catch me online and ask me more! 

....Sorry, this is the wrong part of the forum for all of this silliness, I know.


----------



## RichK (13 May 2013)

This thread went OT a long time ago


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Centurion*, Revenge, Dauntless, Valiant, Illustrious.
> 
> I have just come back online later than intended and have answered those straight off the top of my head. Am I correct? I have not checked it.
> 
> ...


Leviathan was 40. Otherwise correct.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Saddo anorak thread folks, move along, nothing to see.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> Leviathan was 40. Otherwise correct.




I never said it wasn't, but '11 also carried or at least was intended to carry the name too. As it was, it ended up as Centurion as I said.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

RichK said:


> This thread went OT a long time ago



I know, sorry mods, I just like a bit of silliness as you well know!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (13 May 2013)

RichK said:


> This thread went OT a long time ago


I think we should report it as spam...


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

The thread has chuff chuffed on so much I have moved it to Cafe so you can discuss train numbers to your hearts content.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Can't we bring back Room 101?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Can't we bring back Room 101?



Daisy!! 

*Lets see if anyone understands that one! *


I'll get me coa... Anorak


----------



## green1 (13 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> The thread has chuff chuffed on so much I have moved it to Cafe so you can discuss train numbers to your hearts content.


Surely this thread needs a padded cell all of it's own, and once people go in to post they are not allowed out again.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

green1 said:


> Surely this thread needs a padded cell all of it's own, and once people go in to post they are not allowed out again.



I think the same with threads about Football/Politics, etc.

Thing is, with the world being so sh*t, its an escape, an antidote, a bit of gentle pointlessness which doesn't do anyone any harm whatsoever.

What is so wrong with that?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Right, any more numbers?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

That'd be a Western that!

D1066 Western Prefect. Just a bit before my time


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Let's do it the other way:
> 
> Gordon the Blue Engine



Ah wiz talking class 50s, not fictional trains. You know, there would have been a time when I did know that.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

4!!


----------



## ianrauk (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Right, any more numbers?


 

Percy # 5
Gordon # 4
Henry # 3
Toby # 7


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Not so good so far, umm I get a bit stuck outwith the class 50s, the Warships D800 - 870 and a general idea of the Westerns


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

As me a number between 50001 and 50050, go on!! 



*Note to self, memorise more!*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

50023 Howe

50051.... umm..... Hoover?


----------



## RichK (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That'd be a Western that!
> 
> D1066 Western Prefect. Just a bit before my time


 
The very first time I ever went to a station to see a train (for the sole reason of seeing a train) Western Rifleman went through on a train to Bristol  I've not looked back since - my other hobby is being a Signalman (@ Highley SVR). 

Gordon, the real one, is No 600


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

RichK said:


> The very first time I ever went to a station to see a train (for the sole reason of seeing a train) Western Rifleman went through on a train to Bristol  I've not looked back since - my other hobby is being a Signalman (@ Highley SVR).
> 
> Gordon, the real one, is No 600



600.... wasn't that 'Active'? 

As for Rifleman..... umm, 33 was Trooper.... D1028?

Edit: D1031, BUM!

Western Musketeer always sounded like a good name to me, along with Western Buccaneer. All, VERY much before my time however!


----------



## RichK (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 600.... wasn't that 'Active'?
> 
> As for Rifleman..... umm, 33 was Trooper.... D1028?


 
Indeed  http://www.railblue.com/pages/In Depth/hydraulic_pioneers.htm Now those were before my time 

I was thinking http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgadsdon/3635152871/


----------



## Crackle (13 May 2013)

Have any of you ugly bunch of anorak wearing, flask toting, spotters read Ian Marchant's Parallel Lines. It's very good, even I liked it and unlike you lot, I'm normal.  ('ish)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

RichK said:


> Indeed  http://www.railblue.com/pages/In Depth/hydraulic_pioneers.htm Now those were before my time



Indeed!



> I was thinking http://www.flickr.com/photos/rgadsdon/3635152871/



I know, I have the Bachmann model of one of the other ones they did several years ago.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Crackle said:


> and unlike you lot, I'm normal.  ('ish)



That's a matter of opinion! 

Anyway, no, I haven't. Sounds like I should.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (13 May 2013)

When I was a kid the highlight was a Deltic arriving. I used to spend more time at Doncaster station than the pigeons!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> When I was a kid the highlight was a Deltic arriving. I used to spend more time at Doncaster station than the pigeons!



With me, I knew my day was complete if I'd seen at least one '86 or '87!


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2013)

I don't know about locomotive numbers, but I regularly have to go to Ipswich (shudder) for work, and get the train from Newmarket. One of the ancient trains that often takes me there or brings me back is called the 'Delia Smith'. I rather like being rescued from enemy territory (Norwich supporter y'see) by Delia! 

I haven't seen her for a while now though - hope she hasn't been sent to the scrapyard!


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Daisy!!
> 
> *Lets see if anyone understands that one! *
> 
> ...


 101 : DMU : Daisy (back to Thomas again)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Ok, so with want of nothing better to do, here are the class 50s completely off the top of my head:

D400/50050 Fearless
50001 Dreadnought 
50002 Superb
50003 Temeraire
50004 St Vincent
50005 Collingwood
50006 Neptune
50007 Hercules (later Sir Edward Elgar)
'008 Thunderer
'009 Conqurerer
'010 Monarch
'011 Centurion (see 50040 )
'012 Benbow
'013 Agincourt
'014 Warspite
'015 Valiant
'016 Barnham
'017 Royal Oak
'018 Resolution
'019 Ramilies
'020 Revenge
'021 Rodney
'022 Anson
'023 Howe
'024 Vanguard
'025 Invincible
'026 Indomitable 
'027 Lion
'028 Tiger
'029 Renown
'030 Repulse
'031 Hood
'032 Courageous
'033 Glorious
'034 Furious
'035 Ark Royal
'036 Victorious
'037 Illustrious
'038 Formidable 
'039 Implacable
'040 Leviathan
'041 Bulwark
'042 Triumph
'043 Eagle
'044 Exeter
'045 Achillies 
'046 Ajax
'047 Swiftsure
'048 Dauntless
'049 Defiance (EDIT: Also later 50149. There, happy Class 33?).

..... And me being anti war too!


----------



## Fnaar (13 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> One of the ancient trains that often takes me there or brings me back is called the 'Delia Smith'.


Delia Smith may be an old chuffer, but she goes like a locomotive, you mean?


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2013)

Ooh- here she is!


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z00xZsYZYnQ


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Ok, so I have been told to move the current thread to a new one, so here it is....


----------



## Durian (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ok, so with want of nothing better to do, here are the class 50s completely off the top of my head:
> 
> D400/50050 Fearless
> 50001 Dreadnought
> ...


 
The '021 looks to be the odd one out.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Durian said:


> The '021 looks to be the odd one out.



He was a bit of a plonker, I know!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Ooh- here she is!
> 
> 
> View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Z00xZsYZYnQ




Oh dear G.... a class 153? A 'Tin Rocket'? A 'Fart Car'? To be fair, they are probably ok really.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

If at Ipswich, I always preferred the '312s on the Harwich line!


----------



## Glow worm (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh dear G.... a class 153? A 'Tin Rocket'? A 'Fart Car'? To be fair, they are probably ok really.


 
Yes - more of a bus on rails really, though oddly enough, some of the best cycle storage facilities I have come across! That's the nice thing about Delia- somewhere to park your bike!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> That's the nice thing about Delia- somewhere to park your bike!





Yes our local trains are EMUs like the class 320 (similar to the '321s down there), but all you have is the doors, which is crap. There are however the West Highland class 156s, those aren't too bad.


----------



## Arch (13 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 1066


 
Stamford Bridge, Fulford and Hastings.

Or, alternatively, the binstore entry codes for at least two York apartment blocks, but if I told you, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Speicher (13 May 2013)

RichK said:


> The very first time I ever went to a station to see a train (for the sole reason of seeing a train) Western Rifleman went through on a train to Bristol  I've not looked back since - my other hobby is being a Signalman (@ Highley SVR).
> 
> Gordon, the real one, is No 600


 
I used to be a volunteer selling tickets at Severn Valley Railway. Started off at Bewdley then moved to Kidderminster Station.
I also started the training as a Travelling Ticket Inspector. For several reasons, my training as a TTTI came to a halt,  not least because of a change in my employment. 

I very nearly bought a house where the back garden was next to the signal as you approach Bewdley from Kidderminster. Lovely location, but the house needed too much work doing to it.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Let's do it the other way:
> 
> Gordon the Blue Engine


 R383


----------



## robjh (13 May 2013)

Glow worm said:


> Yes - more of a bus on rails really, though oddly enough, some of the best cycle storage facilities I have come across! That's the nice thing about Delia- somewhere to park your bike!


 
Saw 4 bikes being loaded into a 153 at Coventry the other day, on an evening commuter run to Nuneaton. That's a pretty good bike-to-passenger ratio for a 1-coach train.

If we're going to talk about rubbish bike storage on trains then my vote goes to the 158.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Durian said:


> The '021 looks to be the odd one out.


 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Rodney_(29)
Not that odd when you look at the names of what they started naming the class after.

MDB 149


----------



## Martyn H (13 May 2013)

Another former Severn Valley railway volunteer here - so this is where we all ended up. I used to work at Highley in the late 1970's, early 80's. Helped restore Highley Signal Box for it's 100th anniversary in 1982. There is a Best Kept Station plaque in the waiting room there. We went down (or up in railway parlance) to collect the award from Sir Pete Parker.

I also helped out with the restoration of the preserved Westerns at Bridgnorth. I was just too late to see many of them in BR service.


----------



## Hover Fly (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ok, so with want of nothing better to do, here are the class 50s completely off the top of my head:
> 
> D400/50050 Fearless
> 50001 Dreadnought
> ...


 
The only plate that belongs on a class 50 bodyside is an oval one stating "This locomotive is on hire from English Electric (leasings) Ltd."


----------



## Hover Fly (13 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> The real sad part is that as a northerner I didn't get to see many 50's but knew Fearless was 50,050 (and google confirmed my sadness!)


 
Proper northerners could get haulage by them all in a couple of (well-spaced, for instance, Easter and half term) weeks. That was before that mob down south filched them all.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (13 May 2013)

I'd like to admit to being a former SVR volunteer too. Engine cleaner at Bridgnorth shed as soon as I was old enough.

If I'd carried on with it I could've been a driver by now. Oh well.


----------



## subaqua (13 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Percy # 5
> Gordon # 4
> Henry # 3
> Toby # 7


 you like me have an unfair advantage due to the age of our kids


----------



## subaqua (13 May 2013)

member of Avon Valley Railway. Have done the B driving course- Steam loco and brake van . I like my steam because of the engineering involved but if i got involved volunteering it would be for the signalling and work on the permanent way.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HMS_Rodney_(29)
> Not that odd when you look at the names of what they started naming the class after.



With the *real* Warship class, i.e. the WR Hydraulics, I, as a kid thought that 'Kelly' was the name of someone's girlfriend or something! 



> MDB 149



Alright alright, no one likes a smart arse! Besides, it was '049 for most of its life!


----------



## Smurfy (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 87009, that was City of Birmingham wasn't it?


 
This one is the real deal  







With its 81 inch driving wheels it's an absolute monster of a machine.

Go to ThinkTank at Birmingham to see it.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Alright alright, no one likes a smart arse! Besides, it was '049 for most of its life!


So what was different about it?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> This one is the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is the one Duchess I have never seen. I'll need too one day! It would be nice if all 3 were reunited like the A4s, especially with Duchess Of Hamilton being in its original 'Bathtub' guise currently.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> So what was different about it?



Not sure, it was all done just before my time, I said earlier that I am not actually a class 50 fan, I just memorised the names. It was meant to be the first of a sub class for freight use, so probably the gearing/max speed, etc.


----------



## Smurfy (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That is the one Duchess I have never seen. I'll need too one day!


 
I went to ThinkTank about 8 years ago. 'City of Birmingham' is an absolute gem, although sadly it's all but impossible to get a good photo as it's in such cramped surroundings (hence the rather mediocre picture on the ThinkTank website).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I went to ThinkTank about 8 years ago. 'City of Birmingham' is an absolute gem, although sadly it's all but impossible to get a good photo as it's in such cramped surroundings (hence the rather mediocre picture on the ThinkTank website).



We need to get onto the owners of all 3 to get them all reunited for a special event then!!


----------



## Smurfy (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> .........so probably the gearing/max speed, etc.


 
What about 'Brake Force' and 'Route Availability'?


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Not sure, it was all done just before my time, I said earlier that I am not actually a class 50 fan, I just memorised the names. It was meant to be the first of a sub class for freight use, so probably the gearing/max speed, etc.


 Train Load Grey/Rail Freight decals whilst 149.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> What about 'Brake Force' and 'Route Availability'?



Probably, yes. Ironically, if nothing else, it got 'Go Faster' stripes, ironically, because it probably would have been going slower than before


----------



## Smurfy (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> We need to get onto the owners of all 3 to get them all reunited for a special event then!!


 
I think that 'City of Birmingham' may have been a case of constructing the museum around the exhibit. No doubt it could be moved, but would undoubtedly cost a lot of money. That class weighs well over 100 tons!

If you want some fun there'll be six A4s at York this summer to celebrate the speed record anniversary.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> Train Load Grey/Rail Freight decals whilst 149.



Yes.... but that was just the 'Go faster Stripes' mentioned above, paint, vinyls and metal plates, on a technical level I'd need to check what it was.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I think that 'City of Birmingham' may have been a case of constructing the museum around the exhibit. No doubt it could be moved, but would undoubtedly cost a lot of money. That class weighs well over 100 tons!
> 
> If you want some fun there'll be six A4s at York this summer to celebrate the speed record anniversary.



I don't mean 'we' as in us! , I mean in a similar way to what the NRM are doing with the A4s as I mentioned up thread. Anyway, wasn't/isn't one of the North American A4s in a similarly set up museum?

I am booked to go to the A4 event in November by the way, and I'm looking forwards to it!!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 May 2013)

Aaaaah bless, it's like a crèche for train nobbers.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Aaaaah bless, it's like a crèche for train nobbers.



Ah bless, a nobber who thinks he's hillarious!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

From Wikipedia:

'In 1987, consideration was given to using the class on freight trains. To this end, 50049 "Defiance" was renumbered to 50149, equipped with modified Class 37, lower-geared bogies and outshopped in the new trainload grey livery with Railfreight decals. It was based at Plymouth Laira depot, and tested on local china clay trains in Cornwall as well as heavy stone trains to London from Devon quarries. The project was, however, not an outstanding success, and by 1989, the locomotive had returned to its original identity. Ironically, the electronic anti-wheelslip equipment (with which, the entire class had originally been built) which would have been key to the success of this experiment had been removed during the refurbishment process.'


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I don't mean 'we' as in us! , I mean in a similar way to what the NRM are doing with the A4s as I mentioned up thread. Anyway, wasn't/isn't one of the North American A4s in a similarly set up museum?
> 
> I am booked to go to the A4 event in November by the way, and I'm looking forwards to it!!


Dwight E. Eisenhower, alongside Mallard(in a slightly odd shade of blue).


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

What other name did the "Dominion of Pakistan" carry, whilst in mainline service?


----------



## Smurfy (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I don't mean 'we' as in us! , I mean in a similar way to what the NRM are doing with the A4s as I mentioned up thread. Anyway, wasn't/isn't one of the North American A4s in a similarly set up museum?


 
Yes, they had a bit of a tight squeeze getting one of them out.



Mad Doug Biker said:


> I am booked to go to the A4 event in November by the way, and I'm looking forwards to it!!


 
What's your booking for? Is it the early morning viewing to take pictures without the crowds?



classic33 said:


> Dwight E. Eisenhower, alongside Mallard(in a slightly odd shade of blue).


 
And a dynamometer car with a trashed polish from being left out in the rain!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> And a dynamometer car with a trashed polish from being left out in the rain!


 It was Chinese only 10 days ago!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

ianrauk said:


> Percy # 5
> Gordon # 4
> Henry # 3
> Toby # 7


Dart
Oliver
Spencer
Emily
Murdoch

Big kids just get bigger toys.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Yes, they had a bit of a tight squeeze getting one of them out.
> 
> 
> What's your booking for? Is it the early morning viewing to take pictures without the crowds?



Yes, something like the 4th or 5th of November (The July events were already sold out). I also want to see the light show thing a few day before, so I'm making a holiday of it in York (maybe even staying at The Sidings Hotel, although I have still to book). I am considering the Shildon event next February too, but at £90 a ticket, I dunno (besides, what if the weather is crap?)

You?


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> D215 Aquitania??!!
> 
> Not the BR Class 40 by any chance?


English Electric Type 4


----------



## Smurfy (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes, something like the 4th or 5th of November (The July events were already sold out). I also want to see the light show thing a few day before, so I'm making a holiday of it in York (maybe even staying at The Sidings Hotel, although I have still to book). I am considering the Shildon event next February too, but at £90 a ticket, I dunno (besides, what if the weather is crap?)
> 
> You?


 
I don't have any bookings/tickets, but NRM is less than an hour from home for me, so I can easily go anytime. 

Maybe worth checking out NYMR, KWVR, Middleton, Bolton/Embsay, Wensleydale when you're in the area. NYMR is probably the best option of those.


----------



## Peteaud (13 May 2013)

NCC-1701


----------



## Arch (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes, something like the 4th or 5th of November (The July events were already sold out). I also want to see the light show thing a few day before, so I'm making a holiday of it in York (maybe even staying at The Sidings Hotel, although I have still to book). I am considering the Shildon event next February too, but at £90 a ticket, I dunno (besides, what if the weather is crap?)
> 
> You?


 
NT and I went to the illuminated event last year, it was very good, very atmospheric.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> NCC-1701


Why bring Star Trek into this.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Maybe worth checking out NYMR, KWVR, Middleton, Bolton/Embsay, Wensleydale when you're in the area. NYMR is probably the best option of those.



Thanks, I'll have to bear that in mind.



Peteaud said:


> NCC-1701



Ooooh you sad git!! 



Arch said:


> NT and I went to the illuminated event last year, it was very good, very atmospheric.



Thanks, that's encouraging!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Peteaud said:


> NCC-1701


http://www.ncc-1701a.net/BNSFRailWelding.html


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2013)

I can feel my old habits calling....

Time to break out the Graham Farish N scale


----------



## Arch (13 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2452812, member: 45"]I'm hoping to be at the NRM on Wednesday afternoon if any of you anoraks want to dribble with me...[/quote]

Sadly, I'll be emptying bins on the other side of the river, but I'll wave in your direction!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2452812, member: 45"]I'm hoping to be at the NRM on Wednesday afternoon if any of you anoraks want to dribble with me...[/quote]

Do you know, they have had to instal a full drainage system round The Flying Moneypit.... I mean Scotsman due to all the veg who dribble over it?
I wouldn't dribble over anything though, I passed that stage about 15 years ago.


----------



## I like Skol (13 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I can feel my old habits calling....
> 
> Time to break out the Graham Farish N scale


 
Oh God NO! It's starting again. I've just been reminiscing about my kit built P&D Marsh class 45. Even as a young teenager, off the peg just wasn't good enough......

......... Nurse, quick, the screens!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

I had OO models, still do in fact, but recently I bought my first ever N Gauge models, a German class 181 and '184 (a fantastic old Quad voltage type), along with several coaches.

I can only run them at my model railway club, but hey, its better than nothing.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

Say, wasn't there a thread a few days ago about modellers on here?


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Say, wasn't there a thread a few days ago about modellers on here?


This one?
http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-fellow-modellers-on-here.129756/


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

That's the one!


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2452812, member: 45"]I'm hoping to be at the NRM on Wednesday afternoon if any of you anoraks want to dribble with me...[/quote]Let us know if the loco is still pushing, as opposed to pulling the coaches round on the display.


----------



## classic33 (13 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That's the one!


I know! why do you think I put it there.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (13 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> I know! why do you think I put it there.



Nothing like stating the obvious, eh?


----------



## Bay Runner (13 May 2013)

Just found this

http://www.railblue.com/class_index.htm

Thats me for the rest of the nite


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Bay Runner said:


> Just found this
> 
> http://www.railblue.com/class_index.htm
> 
> Thats me for the rest of the nite



I just LOVE looking at pictures of open days so I can see how daft everyone looked! 

That said, this well caught (and captioned) picture made me laugh - a cab ejection door!:

http://www.railblue.com/pages/Class 50/50029.SL.270681.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2013)

I'll head out to see/photograph locomotives of interest, when I know about them.

The 'Scarborough Spa Express' passes through my local station (& picks-up/drops-off there), so I took the child on it last year to York.
What a delight it is, to get up to main-line speeds behind steam
http://www.westcoastrailways.co.uk/sse/dates.html

The 'Scarborough Flyer' also passes through, but doesn't stop
http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/scarborough-flyer

That said, a couple of weeks ago, _'Alycidon'_ came through on a tour, now that was a nice sound


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I had OO models, still do in fact, but recently I bought my first ever N Gauge models, a *German* class 181 and '184 (a fantastic old Quad voltage type), along with several coaches.
> 
> I can only run them at my model railway club, but hey, its better than nothing.


 
Burn him!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Burn him!



A lot of people do not like foreign things, even Northern Irish trains send them into a spin, which is so utterly pathetic to me! 
I like to see how different countries have gone about solving the same problems regarding traction, and Germany was/still is one of the more interesting examples.

I also like Austrian, Swiss, Italian and Polish trains (purely because that's where I've been mainly).


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> A lot of people do not like foreign things, even Northern Irish trains send them into a spin, which is so utterly pathetic to me!
> I like to see how different countries have gone about solving the same problems regarding traction, and Germany was/still is one of the more interesting examples.
> 
> I also like Austrian, Swiss, Italian and Polish trains (purely because that's where I've been mainly).


 
Just pulling your leg! I wish we could have a TGV or Bullet network. However, I do find steam trains with red wheels rather painful to look at!


----------



## Martyn H (14 May 2013)

There's nothing wrong with some good German engineering - Maybach diesel engines and Voith transmissions - ooooh errrr! as in Hymeks, Warships and Westerns. I went over to Germany in 1984 to see the last of the V200 (Class 220) loco's. Our Warships were mechanically identical. Even managed to get a couple of footplate rides while there. And their Class103 electrics have to be one of the best electric locos ever built.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Just pulling your leg! I wish we could have a TGV or Bullet network. However, I do find steam trains with red wheels rather painful to look at!



Red wheels are great! You can see exactly where you have to clean them!! 

P.S. Yes, that IS me in Poland:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Martyn H said:


> There's nothing wrong with some good German engineering - Maybach diesel engines and Voith transmissions - ooooh errrr! as in Hymeks, Warships and Westerns. I went over to Germany in 1984 to see the last of the V200 (Class 220) loco's. Our Warships were mechanically identical. Even managed to get a couple of footplate rides while there. And their Class103 electrics have to be one of the best electric locos ever built.



I always liked the Electric locos like the class 103s, but I have especially nice memories of seeing green, blue and beige and red liveried class 140s, '141s '150s and '151s hurtling through the South German countryside on freights and of course, the occasional passenger service!

Also, I have always liked the class 155s, purely because they always looked so odd to me!  and I remember getting hauled by many East German liveried class '143s after the fall of the Wall.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Not my pictures incidentally:


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> However, I do find steam trains with red wheels rather painful to look at!


Even this one?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Even this one?
> View attachment 23282



Only one of the greatest steam locos ever....


----------



## TheDoctor (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Just pulling your leg! I wish we could have a TGV or Bullet network. However, I do find steam trains with red wheels rather painful to look at!


 
I like getting the High Speed trains down to Dover, largely because they're essentially a mini Shinkasen,


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Even this one?
> View attachment 23282


 
Yes, and that one in particular. It's a minor abomination! Anyway, haven't they repainted the wheels black since that photo was taken?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Yes, and that one in particular. It's a minor abomination!


Seriously?


YellowTim said:


> Anyway, haven't they repainted the wheels black since that photo was taken?


I doubt it, they are supposed to be red as per the original spec.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Seriously? I doubt it, they are supposed to be red as per the original spec.



Yes, Garter Blue livery! Only the later Experimental BR blue livery had black wheels (and removed valencies).


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2013)

What MDB said^^^.

One of my favourite locomotive liveries.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Seriously? I doubt it, they are supposed to be red as per the original spec.


 
I fear you are correct, but red wheels are just so wrong. Best drop the Garter Blue livery so that the red wheels can be dumped! How about war time black? Will that work?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I fear you are correct, but red wheels are just so wrong. Best drop the Garter Blue livery so that the red wheels can be dumped! How about war time black? Will that work?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> How about war time black? Will that work?



Yes, I agree, it would make an interesting change on one of them, but have you HEARD even a fraction of the froth generated by The Flying Moneypit being painted the same?

Personally I find everyone getting into such a tizz over it quite frankly hilarious!


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


>


 
Is that a 'no' then? 

The sad thing is that the only locomotive I own is an N gauge Mallard, in Garter Blue, with red wheels (it was given to me). I also have a small loop of track and 3 or 4 maroon carriages.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Is that a 'no' then?
> 
> The sad thing is that the only locomotive I own is an N gauge Mallard, in Garter Blue, with red wheels (it was given to me). I also have a small loop of track and 3 or 4 maroon carriages.



Garter Blue and Maroon coaches? Are you some sort of a FREAK or something??


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes, I agree, it would make an interesting change on one of them, but have you HEARD even a fraction of the froth generated by The Flying Moneypit being painted the same?
> 
> Personally I find everyone getting into such a tizz over it quite frankly hilarious!


 
Last time I was at NRM I asked one of the 'explainers' why the Flying Scotsman had been allowed to consume such vast quantities of cash (given that there are plenty of other viable projects). Their response was that many donations had been made on the basis that it would be steamed, and so there was a certain obligation to continue, even though the bills keep piling ever higher.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Garter Blue and Maroon coaches? Are you some sort of a FREAK or something??


 
Preserved railway or steam special, take your pick.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Fools!! Retire it I say! 'Stuff and mount it' I say and let other more worthy projects get the limelight instead I say!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Preserved railway or steam special, take your pick.



Should be Teak though! .... Especially with red wheels!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Fools!! Retire it I say! 'Stuff and mount it' I say and let other more worthy projects get the limelight instead I say!!


Which projects would you like to see done instead?


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Should be Teak though! .... Especially with red wheels!!


 
Actually I think there is a set of teak coaches, but no one's allowed to travel in them at mainline speeds. I don't think they meet modern safety standards.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Which projects would you like to see done instead?



Helping the more neglected corners of the collection such as the class 311 for a start!

There are a few modern image traction exhibits they own that are in a terrible state, and what's more, nobody seems to give a flying fcuk, just so long as a certain other flying thing is ok.


A fantastic case in point was the Merseyside Class 502. It was an absolute SCANDAL, and yet, nobody cared. It has now been taken over by a group who are THANKFULLY now restoring it instead.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Which projects would you like to see done instead?


 
A lot of people might like to see a streamlined locomotive on the mainline. The static exhibit is part way there.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Helping the more neglected corners of the collection such as the class 311 for a start!
> 
> There are a few modern image traction exhibits they own that are in a terrible state, and what's more, nobody seems to give a flying fcuk, just so long as a certain other flying thing is ok.


 
Most people visiting NRM probably want to see steam locomotives. I'm not saying that's an excuse though.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Most people visiting NRM probably want to see steam locomotives. I'm not saying that's an excuse though.



I agree, but as you say, its no excuse!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Having Duchess Of Hamilton back on the mainline in its 'Flying Bathtub' guise would be nice to see, I agree! Pair it with an A4 on the mainline and... Ohh la LA!


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Having Duchess Of Hamilton back on the mainline in its 'Flying Bathtub' guise would be nice to see, I agree! Pair it with an A4 on the mainline and... Ohh la LA!


 
Time to take a cold shower MDB!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Time to take a cold shower MDB!



My shower is that I'd still rather see more modern image things seen too though.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I agree, but as you say, its no excuse!


 
It's supposed to be a national collection, so there should be a bit of impartiality and fairness. Their class 50 (Thunderer I think) looked to be in reasonable condition last time I went in the yard, not sure if it's a runner though. Unfortunately they're short of undercover storage space.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> It's supposed to be a national collection, so there should be a bit of impartiality and fairness. Their class 50 (Thunderer I think) looked to be in reasonable condition last time I went in the yard, not sure if it's a runner though. Unfortunately they're short of undercover storage space.



Yes, they have a 2 HAP unit sat out there rotting away for example


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

I presume that is what Shildon and, potentially other future projects are trying to address though. Space.


----------



## Martyn H (14 May 2013)

When it comes to diesels, I would like to see a pair of Class 26's on the Highland mainline to Inverness, although the Deltic in the night on it's way to Wick and Thurso three years ago was rather good fun.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes, they have a 2 HAP unit sat out there rotting away for example


 
I prefer Thumpers. Used to lie in bed hearing those going through late at night.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Or '26s (and maybe a '27) on the West Highland line, alongside a 37/4 or two. THAT'D be nice!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I prefer Thumpers. Used to lie in bed hearing those going through late at night.



I went down in December 2004 and caught the last of them in service. I'm so glad I did!

Anyway, I grew up with '26s, '27s and '37s going onto/off the West Highland line. I'd lie in bed listening to those (and also the '303s and other units). 
Everyone goes nuts for class 37s these days, but I've heard them so much that quite frankly, I don't really need too again.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Or '26s (and maybe a '27) on the West Highland line, alongside a 37/4 or two. THAT'D be nice!!


 
All alien to me. Where I used to live there were 33s, 47s, 56s, 73s EMUs, DMUs (Thumpers). Can you guess the region?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> All alien to me. Where I used to live there were 33s, 47s, 56s, 73s EMUs, DMUs (Thumpers). Can you guess the region?



....... WESTERN!!


----------



## Martyn H (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Or '26s (and maybe a '27) on the West Hghland line, alongside a 37/4 or two. THAT'D be nice!!


Rather! - The SRPS Diesel Group are aiming to have 37403 and 37025 back on the mainline this year. For an idea of the work involved have a look at this gallery (not mine, but one of the volunteers involved)

http://realrail.smugmug.com/Trains/37403-Restoration-at-Boness/18062638_2MCrNJ#!p=43&n=12


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I went down in December 2004 and caught the last of them in service. I'm so glad I did!
> 
> Anyway, I grew up with '26s, '27s and '37s going onto/off the West Highland line. I'd lie in bed listening to those (and also the '303s and other units).
> Everyone goes nuts for class 37s these days, but I've heard them so much that quite frankly, I don't really need too again.


 
On a quiet warm night with the windows open you can hear a thumper coming and going from quite a distance.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Martyn H said:


> Rather! - The SRPS Diesel Group are aiming to have 37403 and 37025 back on the mainline this year. For an idea of the work involved have a look at this gallery (not mine, but one of the volunteers involved)
> 
> http://realrail.smugmug.com/Trains/37403-Restoration-at-Boness/18062638_2MCrNJ#!p=43&n=12



That said, Network Rail will need to install full drainage systems at their stations for all the dribble that will be produced!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> On a quiet warm night with the windows open you can hear a thumper coming and going from quite a distance.



Yes I remember hearing of people sat waiting at quiet stations on a cool, quiet nights and being able to say *exactly* where the unit was, i.e. what station it was at, when it entered a tunnel etc etc.

The closest I got was seeing... hearing the Northern Irish Thumpers.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ....... WESTERN!!


 
Nah! SouthEast, Brighton area. Class 73s were diesel AND third rail. Third rail is mainly Southern and SouthEast (I think). 

Edit: I think they preferred to run them on electricity mostly.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Nah! SouthEast, Brighton area. Class 73s were diesel AND third rail. Third rail is mainly Southern and SouthEast (I think).



REALLY??!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Yes I always liked the 73s because they were different from everything else.

I also remember reading that due to the weight difference at both ends of the loco, they had to have a counterweight fitted, and if you were to remove it, then theoretically, the loco would start to tip up onto one end!


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> REALLY??!!


 
Third rail goes as far as Portsmouth, Southampton, Bournemouth and Weymouth. Your idea of Western may be different from mine! 

I feel like a right anorak now!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Yes, its bloody WEYMOUTH!! It almost level with Bristol!! 

I always wanted to see trains on the quay, but alas, never got the chance. I did, however, go on the two Slammer Farewell Tours down there though


----------



## Hover Fly (14 May 2013)

The big advantage of Moon bunny's house, although she doesn't think it's much of an advantage, is that from the front windows we can see DRS flask trains passing. 2 class 37s on one empty flask one day, 2 class 20s on 4 full flasks another.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

The first Weymouth tour I did was the South West Trains one with VEP 3417 Gordon Pettit and the blue and grey CIG, 1497 (of Lymington branch fame) in May 2005. Waterloo to Weymouth Return. It was a nice warm day, the beach at Weymouth was PACKED, and I got stupidly sunburned because I had forgotten to buy some cream and didn't realise I was getting burned so much.

The second tour, the South East Trains farewell tour in September 2005 was, however something very special indeed!
The train, made up of a CEP (1698), CIG and a VEP started off at Ramsgate at about 6am or similar (I boarded at Deal) and went via Ashford to London Waterloo via the 'Eurostar Curve' at Wandsworth Road. Then out to Weymouth, then back to London again, then down to Ramsgate, back to London (London Bridge) and then back to Ramsgate again, arriving back at about 10 at night.  A total milage of 500 odd miles apparently.

Between Weymouth and London, via Ramsgate, the CEP was gradually taken apart (with the supposed* permission of SET) internally for souvenirs, seeing as it was to be its very last run. I have now learned since that apparently Ramsgate actually wanted it for a service on Monday Morning, but couldn't use it, so it really WAS its last working.


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2013)

I did a railtour from Sheffield to the south coast back in the late 80's. It was hauled by a triple header combo of class 20's named River Rother, River Sheaf and River Don. The final leg of the journey was hauled (slowly) by a class 09 shunter. Happy days


----------



## Spartak (14 May 2013)

Taken at Buckfastleigh on the South Devon Railway last summer.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Sea King looking rude there!

Anyway, the last tour I did was a charity one called 'The Shambles' using a couple of West Anglia class 317s from Shenfield to York return last May.

The staff let us into the rear cab of the unit for almost all of the journey to York, so we got to see the East Coast Mainline, only backwards!!


----------



## I like Skol (14 May 2013)

Here we go - http://www.hondawanderer.com/20064_20030_20118_Balcombe_1987.htm

It could well be my head hung out of one of those windows


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

I want to go and see one of these London Underground 150 events too.


----------



## Spartak (14 May 2013)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 23299
> 
> 
> Taken at Buckfastleigh on the South Devon Railway last summer.


 
If anyone is ever in the area the South Devon Railway is a great day out ......... Lovely ride along the river to Totnes, Little Spartak #1 loved it


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

At the other end of the country however, I got class 58 haulage between Edinburgh and Blair Athol and return when 58016 and '045 worked up to there on the last ever of the annual Worksop Depot Tours (it was the year of their withdrawl you see).

For many, including myself, it was the first (and so far only) class 58 haulage we've ever had!

Class 58s over the Forth Bridge. Amazing!!


----------



## Spartak (14 May 2013)

Back in the SW, Avon Valley Railway ( Bitton, between Bristol & Bath ) recently had a Diesel day, in which a Class 31 was running no. 130 I believe.


----------



## Smurfy (14 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I did a railtour from Sheffield to the south coast back in the late 80's. It was hauled by a triple header combo of class 20's named River Rother, River Sheaf and River Don. The final leg of the journey was hauled (slowly) by a class 09 shunter. Happy days



I was about to ask if anyone on here is a 20s fan. They're a little odd to say the least. I've only seen a few, and always in sidings, never moving anywhere. Have I missed out?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

At one time Bo'ness had a '14, a '31, a '33 (019) and 50021.

All are now gone to other homes, including the '31 which is, or at least was sent to the Strathspey. I had it for haulage more than once.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

Also, the Diesel Gala at Bo'ness once had a Hymek no less as a guest loco. '76 I think it was.

A Hymek in Scotland, who'd have thought?!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I was about to ask if anyone on here is a 20s fan. They're a little odd to say the least. I've only seen a few, and always in sidings, never moving anywhere. Have I missed out?



They make a great Whistling noise.

They were the first of the 1955 Modernisation Plan loco types to appear, and clearly were of a design ethos similar to the steam locos they would be replacing, i.e. only one cab at the end of the loco. They often ran in pairs, 'nose to nose' as a result.
The class 17 'Claytons' were meant to be a replacement/upgrade for them, but they had such an awful performance that they had to start building more class 20s in the '60s instead.... whilst the class 17s were all withdrawn by 1971! 

Along with the class 08/'09s, the '31s and the '37s (1959) they are the great survivors from the 1950s, and look to have a very real future on the network still! 
A fitter at Bo'ness explained to me once why they have survived as long as they have. They are devastating simple, I mean, everything is all accessible in that 'nose'..... you just have to open one of the side doors and vela, you are there! (a bit like the later class 58s).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2013)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_20

I am not a fan of them, although I never disliked them, but as the years have passed, I do now find them quite endearing locos really, so much more so than, say, the class 31s.

The class 20s were probably most well known for working coal trains in pairs by the way.


----------



## BigonaBianchi (15 May 2013)

google front page today


----------



## ianrauk (15 May 2013)

Anyone seen Google's front page today?


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> I was about to ask if anyone on here is a 20s fan. They're a little odd to say the least. I've only seen a few, and always in sidings, never moving anywhere. Have I missed out?


 
I was about to say I remember them being very whistley. My Saturday trips out often involved a trek up to Buxton as there was often a few pairs of 20's resting from stone train duties for the weekend. Sometimes a pair would come through Stalybridge station when I was there during my lunch hour from the nearby secondary school. When running down the hill to the station you could hear the whiste of them idling at the signals before you saw them.



Mad Doug Biker said:


> They make a great Whistling noise.
> 
> A fitter at Bo'ness explained to me once why they have survived as long as they have. They are devastating simple, I mean, everything is all accessible in that 'nose'..... you just have to open one of the side doors and vela, you are there! (a bit like the later class 58s).


 
I had a look at the class 58 wikipedia page and was shocked to see they only had a 20 year service span, not like the 20's. I remember a couple of unofficial trips to 'The Works' and managed to see one of the new 58's stood out in the open prior to being delivered. It must have been one of the mid 30's, 034 sounds about right. Me and my mates used to sneak around the back of the works and scramble around/under the fence where it ended by the river...... Good times!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I had a look at the class 58 wikipedia page and was shocked to see they only had a 20 year service span, not like the 20's. I remember a couple of unofficial trips to 'The Works' and managed to see one of the new 58's stood out in the open prior to being delivered. It must have been one of the mid 30's, 034 sounds about right. Me and my mates used to sneak around the back of the works and scramble around/under the fence where it ended by the river...... Good times!



The class 58s were partly meant to be the class 20 replacement with the class 60s finishing the job off, but, the '58s fell victim, along with the class 56s to the unrelenting march of the class 66s 20 years later.

First the class 17s, then the '58s, the class 20s seem to be almost indestructible..... and they almost saw off the class 60s too*, FFS!


* - DB seem to have had a change of mind and are refurbishing and reinstating quite a few of them, including my favourite, 60100!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> I was about to say I remember them being very whistley. My Saturday trips out often involved a trek up to Buxton as there was often a few pairs of 20's resting from stone train duties for the weekend. Sometimes a pair would come through Stalybridge station when I was there during my lunch hour from the nearby secondary school. When running down the hill to the station you could hear the whiste of them idling at the signals before you saw them.
> 
> 
> 
> I had a look at the class 58 wikipedia page and was shocked to see they only had a 20 year service span, not like the 20's. I remember a couple of unofficial trips to 'The Works' and managed to see one of the new 58's stood out in the open prior to being delivered. It must have been one of the mid 30's, 034 sounds about right. Me and my mates used to sneak around the back of the works and scramble around/under the fence where it ended by the river...... Good times!



Oh no oh no on no!! I have just noticed you doing something I hate! Misplaced apostrophes!!  For example

'The new 58's stood out in the open'. 

The new 58's what? It is a possessive is it not?

If it is any consolation, I am probably somehow wrong somewhere too


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, you've just posted Who's steam facts on the Post A Lie thread.....surely it should have been whose.....?



That was a lie though!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Good point.....OK, here's a number
> 
> 50025



Invincible


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)




----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

More, MORE!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50061



..... Bloody good point, seeing as there were only 50 of them!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

Between 800 and 870 I'll know some though...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Yes, you've just posted Who's steam facts on the Post A Lie thread.....surely it should have been whose.....?



That was a lie though, a LIE I say!!


----------



## RichK (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Between 800 and 870 I'll know some though...


 
I still remember the excitement of seeing D806 at Bristol TM (guessing around '69 or '70)...

My wife still doesnt get it when we drive to railway X, & when the train arrives she complains that "it's a diesel" & I say "yes, didn't I say?" She does like DMUs though, if we can get a seat behind the driver.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

806.... Cambrian? 
I think 807 was Caradoc, and luckily they were (almost all) alphabetical....

EDIT: Correct yet again, BOOYAHH!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 869



One of the ones beginning with 'Z'... hold on whilst I write them down and figure it out....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

Zest! 

The smiley is there because I made a mistake in writing it down and originally said 'Zebra'..... until I quickly realised my error!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

D864 Zambesi
D865 Zeallous 
D866 Zebra
D867 Zenith
D868 Zephyr
D869 Zest
D870 Zulu

7 Warship names all beginning with Z. What more pointless info do you possibly need?


----------



## Smurfy (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> More, MORE!!


 
50043

Hang on, how do we know you're not Googling them?


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2013)

Great chuffing locomotives.....

Even Google is at it!


Frank Hornby's 150th Birthday


----------



## Arch (15 May 2013)

RichK said:


> I still remember the excitement of seeing D806 at Bristol TM (guessing around '69 or '70)...
> 
> My wife still doesnt get it when we drive to railway X, & when the train arrives she complains that "it's a diesel" & I say "yes, didn't I say?" She does like DMUs though, if we can get a seat behind the driver.


 
I like to sit where I can see through into the cab when I get the tram up to NT's house from Piccadilly. Driving one looks easy. I could do that....

<poop!>


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ..... Bloody good point, seeing as there were only 50 of them!


So where did 149 come from!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> 50043
> 
> Hang on, how do we know you're not Googling them?



The class 50s? Because I'm on Bing.... seriously though, I'm not looking them up, I learned them as a kid. Eagle.

Besides, if you look at some of the ones earlier that Rockaay asked, I gave an answer instantly. You can still see the timing of it, I did it instantly, just ask Rockaay! .... Eagle!.... Exeter, Achilles, Ajax, Swiftsure, Dauntless, Defiance... If ever in doubt, if you ever meet me, ask me to do it.... Eagle!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> So where did 149 come from!





Just a sub class, a renumbering, that's all.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> 50043
> 
> Hang on, how do we know you're not Googling them?



Besides, the Warships were mostly alphabetical, so if you know what some locos were for certain, then you can, theoretically work it out. It only works if you know all the names though!


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> The class 50s? Because I'm on Bing.... seriously though, I'm not, I learned them as a kid. Eagle.
> 
> Besides, if you look at some of the ones earlier that Rockaay asked, I gave an answer instantly. I don't know if you can see the timing of it properly now, but trust me on this, I did it instantly, just ask Rockaay! .... Eagle!.... Exeter, Achilles, Ajax, Swiftsure, Dauntless, Defiance... If ever in doubt, if you ever meet me, ask me to do it.... Eagle!


So you're "Binging" not "Googling", by your own admission.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just a sub class, a renumbering, that's all.


Still a Class 50!


----------



## Svendo (15 May 2013)

I think some of you here may have been more enthusiastic than I was to be woken at 3am last night by one of these:


Going very slowly and noisily back and forth on the north bound side (although actually travelling south overall) between Walsden and Todmorden. Got up and went to have a look with the binoculars as I clearly wasn't going to get back to sleep for a bit. And I had to get up for an early shift. As well as being noisy it also has some very bright light arrays.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> 50043
> 
> Hang on, how do we know you're not Googling them?


Another way would to be viewing his last post on page three & working from there.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

Svendo said:


> I think some of you here may have been more enthusiastic than I was to be woken at 3am last night by one of these:
> 
> 
> Going very slowly and noisily back and forth on the north bound side (although actually travelling south overall) between Walsden and Todmorden. Got up and went to have a look with the binoculars as I clearly wasn't going to get back to sleep for a bit. And I had to get up for an early shift. As well as being noisy it also has some very bright light arrays.



Only a few more weeks to go.

A it quieter
https://railsofsheffield.com/windho...-and-slave-network-rail-31-575-jjja10066.aspx


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> So you're "Binging" not "Googling", by your own admission.



No no, I'm not anythinging.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> No no, I'm not anythinging.


Not even rememberinging then?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> Not even rememberinging then?



Oh I am that, but I am not looking any of them up. Also, my post on page 3? I actually had to look at it to see what you were talking about it. No I wrote that post off the top if my head, I have no need to consult it once more. Listen, since you are so sceptical, if we ever meet, I'll run them all off for you on the spot. I can get through them at quite a speed too!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

Annyway, on a similar note, I am at a talk here by Railway Author Julian Holland about his book 'Scotland's Lost Railways' at Balloch Library now, so any more name requests will have to wait.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 May 2013)

Slightly OT after the ship names...

There is actually an entire MOD department responsible for ship's names.

Names that inspire fear in the enemy like HMS Dreadnought, HMS Terrible, and HMS Revenge.

Somehow a "Flower class" ship like HMS Daisy, HMS Azalea, HMS Bluebell, or HMS Lavender just does not somehow inspire the same fear!


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2013)

So, just to re-cap. Someone (can't remember who?) got banned and had to register a new account to notify the forum admin about the mistake. What happened next?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> So, just to re-cap. Someone (can't remember who?) got banned and had to register a new account to notify the forum admin about the mistake. What happened next?



It was RichK, and his new name to notify admin that he had been banned by mistake was D215 Aquitania, which I, (naturally of course ) recognised instantly. I asked, and, well, 2 thread moves later, here we are!, I appreciate the beginning of this thread seems a bit odd, but it was just because the original bit at the beginning was cut.


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> All the anoraks coming out now!


 
LOL, I hadn't realised I had the 2nd post. All the anoraks indeed


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2013)

I like Skol said:


> LOL, I hadn't realised I had the 2nd post. All the anoraks indeed



Very sentient indeed!


----------



## I like Skol (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Very sentient indeed!


Sentient, now there's a word.


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> *Very sentient* indeed!


Does that apply to Thomas & Co.?
http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/WMG/ThomasTheTankEngine


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> D215 Aquitania??!!
> 
> Not the BR Class 40 by any chance?


http://www.flickr.com/photos/28723088@N05/4124517202/


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> Does that apply to Thomas & Co.?
> http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/WMG/ThomasTheTankEngine





I couldn't quite think of the right word, ok? 



I like Skol said:


> Sentient, now there's a word.



See above, I couldn't quite think of the word, but with hindsight, 'Astute' sounds crap anyway!


----------



## ufkacbln (16 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I couldn't quite think of the right word, ok?
> 
> 
> 
> See above, I couldn't quite think of the word, but with hindsight, 'Astute' sounds crap anyway!


 
Astute - Nuclear Powered Submarine

Here is a picture of it in operation:


----------



## asterix (16 May 2013)

..and here's another:






On sea trials to find out how little water it needed to float in. They know now.

Back on topic:


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2013)

For you class 50 cranks, here is the prototype, DP2 at Kings Cross in 1963. I saw this loco many times on the East Coast main line before it crashed into a soda ash train near Thirsk in 1967. They used the body of the 18th production Deltic which was then modified to allow the building of the different internal engine and generator. It sounded vey much like a class 50 when on the move.


----------



## Paulus (16 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> A lot of people might like to see a streamlined locomotive on the mainline. The static exhibit is part way there.


 
For a while Gresley A4 60019 Bittern was running as 4492 Dominion of New Zealand, (see my avatar) but is now back as 4464 keeping the 1930's streamlining.


----------



## Smurfy (16 May 2013)

Arch said:


> I like to sit where I can see through into the cab when I get the tram up to NT's house from Piccadilly. Driving one looks easy. I could do that....
> 
> <poop!>


 
Have you tried the Sheffield system? You can see the driver doing all his/her stuff on those too.The trams there have two warning sounders. A polite ding-a-ling bell for when the tram is at a stop that has a pedestrian crossing in front, which is sounded just before the tram moves over the crossing. The other is a deafening 'I'm about to flatten you!' warning, which sounds like a foghorn, first time I heard it I almost jumped out of my skin!


----------



## classic33 (16 May 2013)

http://www.railgallery.co.uk/ & http://www.wnxx.com/


----------



## Arch (16 May 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Have you tried the Sheffield system? You can see the driver doing all his/her stuff on those too.The trams there have two warning sounders. A polite ding-a-ling bell for when the tram is at a stop that has a pedestrian crossing in front, which is sounded just before the tram moves over the crossing. The other is a deafening 'I'm about to flatten you!' warning, which sounds like a foghorn, first time I heard it I almost jumped out of my skin!


 
Either the Manchester ones have that system, or it's one horn that varies according to how hard it's pushed. Moving off from stops, or to warn peds, they go "poop!" politely, but if a car driver gets stuck in the yellow box across a junction and a tram wants to cross, they get a full blast!

The Manchester trams are the only ones I've been on. One day, probably once I've moved over there, I'm going to take a day to do the whole system, see Manchester from edge to edge.


----------



## Hover Fly (16 May 2013)

Cunobelin said:


> Slightly OT after the ship names...
> 
> There is actually an entire MOD department responsible for ship's names.
> 
> ...


 
I remember the mirth that spread round Vickers when the name of SSN16 was announced (not HMS until it* was commissioned) Torbay,to be followed by Blackpool Skegness and Margate.

* and not according to shipbuilders' tradition a she until the RN take the vessel over, a sub. is a boat, so gender neutral.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

When all is said and done, I still want to go back to Poland to see these, the 'Polish class 83s', the Class EU06s, and their Polish copies, the class EU07s, the EP07s (modified EU07s) and the EP08s.


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2dfXs6w_9lo


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

And the Polish have not forgotten there the original version of their locos came from, and have even painted one of their copies up in a strangely familiar looking livery, complete with crests....:


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=-gy3ojiwxKc


And an EP08 in an old PKP orange livery, with, presumably, an EU07 behind:


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=i43N1EPzWTA


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

And then, of course, there is Bulgaria where there are these.... strangely familiar looking machines.... I can't think where I've ever seen them before.... 


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj7FstYv6KQ&feature=related


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=dVdSPPtAQwc&feature=related


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=3hugaLU058U&feature=relmfu


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

Oh aye, and there's these too!:


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=elnuPV22t4A&feature=related


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50003



Temeraire


----------



## vernon (17 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=2dfXs6w_9lo




A nice video with a huge cast of trucks and a loco in the supporting role....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

vernon said:


> A nice video of with a huge cast of trucks and a loco in the supporting role....



With the locos, the BR versions were nicknamed 'Roarers' because of their sound. You can hear why with the Polish ones which are just as good in the videos posted!

E.G.:


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=8E3c0916NF4


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50003





Mad Doug Biker said:


> Temeraire



To my sceptics (namely Classic 33 and Yellow Tim ):

Posted at 06.23 and REPLIED at 06.23!


----------



## RichK (17 May 2013)

Nice clips MDB - I'd forgotten the delights of a roarer on Mk1s


----------



## Cheddar George (17 May 2013)

Paulus said:


> For you class 50 cranks, here is the prototype, DP2 at Kings Cross in 1963. I saw this loco many times on the East Coast main line before it crashed into a soda ash train near Thirsk in 1967. They used the body of the 18th production Deltic which was then modified to allow the building of the different internal engine and generator. It sounded vey much like a class 50 when on the move.


 
Even when they introduced the first HST's i still preferred the more business like look of a Deltic.


----------



## vernon (17 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> To my sceptics (namely Classic 33 and Yellow Tim ):
> 
> Posted at 06.23 and REPLIED at 06.23!


 
So? You have a printyed list by your keyboard.

Simples.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

vernon said:


> So? You have a printyed list by your keyboard.
> 
> Simples.



I'm not THAT desperate!


----------



## vernon (17 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm not THAT desperate!


 
So _you_ say....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

vernon said:


> So _you_ say....



I did memorise them admittedly, so I must have been desperate at one point.

Like I have said to others, if I ever meet you, just ask me to recite them all


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

Besides, I don't lie about things like that (why would I lie about something so utterly obscure?).

I have nothing to hide. Just ask me if you ever meet me.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2013)

RichK said:


> Nice clips MDB - I'd forgotten the delights of a roarer on Mk1s



Seemingly, there aren't many decent films of the BR ones (not that I have found anyway).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

So, is anyone thinking about going to see some of the special events on the London Underound this year??

I am seriously considering doing one (or some) of the steam runs as well as various other things such as travelling on the '38 stock, actually SEEING Sarah Siddons running (I've seen her so many times over the years, but never running), and visiting the open day at Neasden Depot.

There are steam runs next weekend I am vaguely thinking about making an impromptu visit to see, but unfortunately, I cant seem to find a list of all the planned events after about August/September. Is there a full list somewhere?
All I've got to work on so far is this.... oh yes and there is an event this weekend too (scroll up the page):

http://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/events/vehicles-on-the-move#steam


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

A bit late for this one, but..... Howe.

You already asked me that one before, and I remember because, the way I memorised them, I know them all almost as phrases, so I actually have to go 'Rodney Anson Howe' in my head.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

There are 2 that always seem to catch me out though for some bizarre reason, and they are 50016 and 50036. I tend to come to a juddering halt for a second or two whilst I have to think about them. Don't ask me why, I seem to have a sort of mental block with them. And then there are others which seem to have been remembered singly, i.e. outwith the 'phrases' like 50020, 50040 and, strangely, 50041.
Maybe someone can tell me if the fact that they mostly end with the same numbers actually means anything?

Anyway, London Underground 150 events. Anyone going to any?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> Not me Doug, I hate the Tube having commuted on it for 12 years



Ah yes, but a steam engine on it is always something a bit different!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50023



What when where why..... umm.... I've forgotten....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50009



Conquerer


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

All this nonsense keeps my brain ticking over, even if nobody quite believes me. The post on page 3 was mainly because I didn't think it would ever get this far, and, also it provides a reference for the rest of you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

So, to start trying to memorise the D800 class, all 71 of them* along with the D600s and also the Jubilees as I tried to do before.

Of course, I can't prove any of this, but.... umm... anyway!

* - A few, a handful really of the names on the '800s were reused on the class 50s, but strangely, when I tried to memorise them before, I found them to be the hardest to remember because I had already associated them with certain numbers of the class 50s.

Annyway....


*Note to self: Get out more!*


----------



## Paulus (18 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> So, to start trying to memorise the D800 class, all 71 of them* along with the D600s and also the Jubilees as I tried to do before.
> 
> 
> 
> *Note to self: Get out more!*


 
Go on then I'll start you off-----D800---Sir ?


----------



## vernon (18 May 2013)

Paulus said:


> Go on then I'll start you off-----D800---Sir ?


 
Sir Brian Robertson

Wow!

I remembered!

Cant do any of the others apart for 832 Onslaught


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

vernon said:


> Sir Brian Robertson
> 
> Wow!
> 
> I remembered!



No you didn't, you looked it up!  



> Cant do any of the others apart for 832 Onslaught




D801 Vanguard, 802 Formidable, 803 Albion, 804 Avenger, 805 Benbow, 806 806.... erm.... oh yeah, Cambrian I think, then 807 Caradoc..... 808, 808, 808...... Centaur! 809 is Champion, 810 Cockade, 811 Daring, now 812 was meant to be Despatch, but was instead named something like The Royal Navy Reserve 1859 - 1959 or similar.

D813 ...... now if 816 is Eclipse, then...... DIADEM, THAT'S IT!! So, D813 Diadem, 814 Dragon, 815 Druid, 816 Ecipse D817 Foxhound, 818 Glory, 819..... oh crap, what IS that??........ Pass for now*...... D820 Grenville, D821 Greyhound.

D822.... umm... Hercules I think, 823 Hermes, 824 Highflyer, 825 Intrepid, 826 Jupiter, 827 Kelly, 828 Magnificent, 829 Magpie, 830 Majestic, 831........ oh, why oh why oh why! ........ oh yeah, its Monarch. 832 Onslaught, D833 Panther, 834 Pathfinder, and.... that's about as far as I go at the moment except for things like 846 Steadfast and D848 Sultan.

Now, as for D819..... oh thats awful!!

* - I have no lists in front of me, and I probably have 801 and 802 round the wrong way also.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

819, what IS that??!!

It is one of the 'G's, but it is a complete blank here right now. Glory Grenville Glory Grenville..... what the fcuk IS IT!!??

I am not even sure if Grenville was 819 or 820, but there is still a name missing anyway!


----------



## vernon (18 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 819, what IS that??!!
> 
> It is one of the 'G's, but it is a complete blank here right now. Glory Grenville Glory Grenville..... what the fcuk IS IT!!??
> 
> I am not even sure if Grenville was 819 or 820, but there is still a name missing anyway!


 
To be honest, who besides you, cares?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

vernon said:


> To be honest, who besides you, cares?





Nobody, I know, but you did say you couldn't remember, so I tried to remember for you. Anyway, almost 2 hours later, it suddenly occurred to me as I was watching the telly.... GOLIATH!! 

D819 Goliath. FFS!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2460093, member: 45"]From today's fun...
http://static.photobucket.com/playe...ub_jub_bucket/20130517_140425_zps3ba5dc89.mp4.http://s141.photobucket.com/albums/...=view&current=20130517_140425_zps3ba5dc89.mp4[/quote]

I can't load the first link.

I'd love a garden railway like that in the second link though!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I can't load the first link.
> I'd love a garden railway like that in the second link though!!


That wall looks very familiar!!, I think I know where it is

It's Gilling East, near Ampleforth, & this society; http://www.rsme.org.uk/

I've ridden a 'cross in the grounds of Ampleforth Hall, which is entered almost opposite the railway


----------



## Hover Fly (18 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Nobody, I know, but you did say you couldn't remember, so I tried to remember for you. Anyway, almost 2 hours later, it suddenly occurred to me as I was watching the telly.... GOLIATH!!
> 
> D819 Goliath. FFS!


 
Hard one,fill in the blank:-
1959, _____, 50 023


----------



## Arch (18 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2460090, member: 45"]Thursday..







[/quote]

<dribble>

Would be fun to see that pulling the Rocket coach it's buffered up to there....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 May 2013)

Hover Fly said:


> Hard one,fill in the blank:-
> 1959, _____, 50 023



D1959? Well, that became 47513 Severn. But Severn to Howe, 47513 to 50023..... umm,


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 May 2013)

Sorry, the battery ran out on the iPad, so, he goes:

D1959 later carried the name Severn as 47513. Admiral Howe started out in the Navy on the HMS Severn under the command of Admiral Anson, which is also a name carried by 50022, so....

1959, 50022, 50023.

Alternatively, the first ship he commanded was the HMS Triton, and Triton also a name carried by Class 76 E26056 reportedly until about 1970 along with others of the class that carried Greek mythical names.
So, it could also be:

1959, 26056, 50023


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 May 2013)

ALTERNATIVELY, Howe also commanded an HMS Cornwall, and both D1959/47513 and 50023 had links with the Western Region, so....

..... D1959, Cornwall, 50023.


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Ok, so with want of nothing better to do, here are the class 50s completely off the top of my head:
> 
> D400/50050 Fearless
> 50001 Dreadnought
> ...


 Who's this Class 33.Something missing here!


----------



## Hover Fly (19 May 2013)

Icy cold. sorry I put 50 023 instead of 20
so it should be 1959 ----- 50 020
Clue;three engines all carried the same name.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> Who's this Class 33.Something missing here!






Hover Fly said:


> Icy cold. sorry I put 50 023 instead of 20
> so it should be 1959 ----- 50 020
> Clue;three engines all carried the same name.



Sever ......... Revenge


----------



## Hover Fly (19 May 2013)

L&NWR Alfred the Great class No. 1959, LMS (BR) Jubilee No. (4)5714, BR Class 50 020


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2013)

Hover Fly said:


> Icy cold. sorry I put 50 023 instead of 20
> so it should be 1959 ----- 50 020
> Clue;three engines all carried the same name.


Brings us back to Benbow & Renown.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 May 2013)

I fell asleep earlier and now I'm all groggy, can I look it up later?


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I fell asleep earlier and now I'm all groggy, *can I look it up later?*


 ?????


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> ?????



Clearly I haven't been paying enough attention as I should have been this time. 

I have a splitting headache here at the moment. Following a plane is one thing, actually thinking is another right now (and some would say it is debatable whether I even do that anyway).


----------



## classic33 (19 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Clearly I haven't been paying enough attention as I should have been this time.
> 
> I have a splitting headache here at the moment. Following a plane is one thing, actually thinking is another right now (and some would say it is debatable whether I even do that anyway).


See PM.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

Arrrrgggghhhhh got me good and proper on that one guys!! I get it now! In my defence, I have yet to move onto steam starting with the (LMS) Jubilees, but it is still all diseaseals and 'leccies' for me currently. Besides, my head was all mashed up earlier. 


That said, I DID get this!!:



Mad Doug Biker said:


> D1959 later carried the name Severn as 47513. Admiral Howe started out in the Navy on the HMS Severn under the command of Admiral Anson, and Anson was also a name carried by 50022, so....
> 
> 1959, 50022, 50023.
> Severn, Anson, Howe.
> ...


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2013)

Can anyone remember the orignal names and numbers of the Western region Brush 4's, D1660 to D1677, plus the two prototypes 0260 and 0280?


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2013)

Paulus said:


> Can anyone remember the orignal names and numbers of the Western region Brush 4's, D1660 to D1677, plus the two prototypes 0260 and 0280?


Know some of them.


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2013)

D1660 was---City of Truro
D1661 was---North Star


----------



## Paulus (20 May 2013)

For the real enthusiast, which name was carried by two different Brush 4's, D1671 and then D1677 in the 60s'?


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2013)

D1660 47076, 47625 City of Truro
D1661 47077, 47613 North Star
D1662 47484 Isambard Kingdom Brunel
D1663 47078, 47628 Sir Daniel Gooch
D1664 47079 George Jackson Churchward
D1665 47080, 47612 Titan
D1666 47081, 47606 Odin
D1667 47082, 47626 Atlas also numbered 47750
D1668 47083, 47633 Orion
D1669 47538 Python
D1670 47085 Mammoth
D1671 - Thor
D1672 47086, 47641 Colossus
D1673 47087, 47624 Cyclops
D1674 47088, 47653 Samson
D1675 47089 Amazon
D1676 47090, 47623 Vulcan, also numbered 47843 Vulcan
D1677 47091, 47647 Thor Name transferred from D1671

0260 and 0280? "Lion" & "Falcon"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

Paulus said:


> For the real enthusiast, which name was carried by two different Brush 4's, D1671 and then D1677 in the 60s'?



Bum!! I was about to say 'Thor' but it has already been written down below (above).

47846 was always a favourite you see (and now its a class 57).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> D1660 47076, 47625 City of Truro


47749 'Atlantic College'.... I think.



> D1661 47077, 47613 North Star


47840 North Star



> D1662 47484 Isambard Kingdom Brunel


The green thingy



> D1663 47078, 47628 Sir Daniel Gooch



I'd need to see what happened to it.



> D1664 47079 George Jackson Churchward


All written on the same line, this was apparently the longest nameplate in BR history!



> D1665 47080, 47612 Titan
> D1666 47081, 47606 Odin
> D1667 47082, 47626 Atlas also numbered 47750
> D1668 47083, 47633 Orion
> ...





> D1677 47091, 47647 Thor Name transferred from D1671


D1677, 47091, 47647, 47846, 57308.


Seriously, I'd have to look the others up if they had any later numbers


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 47749 'Atlantic College'.... I think.
> * You think correctly, but not far enough *
> 
> *47749 "Demelza " in 2007.*
> ...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

Demelza... well, that that is just a bit after my 'time'. Also, 47749 was named 'Resplendent' as a 47/6 from 1991 - 1995.

57308 is 'Tin Tin' seemingly, although it is one of the Virgin 'Thunderbird' locos though.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Demelza... *well, that that is just a bit after my 'time'.* Also, 47749 was named 'Resplendent' as a 47/6 from 1991 - 1995.
> 
> 57308 is 'Tin Tin' seemingly, although it is one of the Virgin 'Thunderbird' locos though.


 How can it be after your time, if you're still here?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

47079 George Jackson Churchward has eventually become 57009.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> How can it be after your time, if you're still here?



After I stopped spotting/giving a s**t!


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> After I stopped spotting/*giving a s**t!**


Must lead to a funny walking style.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> Must lead to a funny walking style.





Annyway, I was going to complete the WR class 47 'Namer' list, but, I can't be arse... bothered, so here is the list instead:

http://www.class47.co.uk/c47_numbers.php?index=6&jndex=2&kndex=65&s_loco=1665


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2013)

http://www.railblue.com/Fleet/class_47_fleet.htm


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

But D1663 and D1665 - 75 seem to have been scrapped.


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> But D1663 and D1665 - 75 seem to have been scrapped.


Showing as withdrawn on one, scrapped at a later date on the other.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463830, member: 45"]
















[/quote]

Looking good!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 May 2013)

[QUOTE 2463830, member: 45"]















[/quote]Want one.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2013)

Photos from the 'Ryedale Society of Model Engineers' @ Gilling East again?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 May 2013)

Please let me win the jackpot on the lottery!!


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2013)

BBC4 now, for those who may be interested.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 May 2013)

classic33 said:


> BBC4 now, for those who may be interested.



Yep, I've seen it before, but thanks for the heads up!


----------



## classic33 (28 May 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yep, I've seen it before, but thanks for the heads up!


Bit late now its over. Better late than never I suppose!


----------



## Smurfy (8 Jun 2013)

Let's see if anyone can name this locomotive. There's not much to go on, so if no one can guess it I'll give some clues......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Jun 2013)

Its the reverser of a steam loco if nothing else. I think.

I think I'll need another clue please, there is only so much one can see in the picture.


----------



## Smurfy (8 Jun 2013)

Haha! But which one?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Jun 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Haha! But which one?



How the feckery do I know? Unless you know the locos personally, it could be just about anything!


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2013)

Evening Star obviously.


----------



## Smurfy (8 Jun 2013)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> Evening Star obviously.


 
OMG! Spot on! Currently residing at NRM.

My first clue would've been 'Swindon'. My second clue would've been 'no flanges on some of the driving wheels'.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Jun 2013)

TVC you dark horse!!
How did you know that?



I am not familiar with any type of steam loco's cab really, less so the reverser!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2013)

The pillar on the outside gives it away.


----------



## TVC (8 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> TVC you dark horse!!
> How did you know that?
> 
> 
> ...


The same way I answer any question. A wild stab in the dark.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> The pillar on the outside gives it away.



I'll take your word for it!


The Velvet Curtain said:


> The same way I answer any question. A wild stab in the dark.



I doubt a 9F would even have occurred to me, I just don't see them very often, and as such don't enter my mind.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> The pillar on the outside gives it away.


 


Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'll take your word for it!
> 
> I doubt a 9F would even have occurred to me, I just don't see them very often, and as such don't enter my mind.


 Was at the NRM two weeks ago. Couldn't put "Evening Star" as it had already been given & I didn't want to repeat what had been given. One of those odd moments.


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jun 2013)

Here's a snippet of a much more modern locomotive. Any guesses?


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

Class 47, "Thor"


----------



## vernon (9 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> Class 47, "Thor"


 

I Thort that too.


----------



## vernon (9 Jun 2013)

Thor nameplates have no embelishments.


----------



## vernon (9 Jun 2013)

vernon said:


> Thor nameplates have no embelishments. At least the class 47 variants don't.


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jun 2013)

Good guess, but for the reason already stated (lack of embellishment), not the right answer. Maybe MDB will get it.

Here's the plate for Thor


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

It looks awful whatever it is!

Actually, I have one or two ideas, but I'd need to look them up (and then probably realise I was wrong, as usual).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

Yep, I was wrong!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

50008 Thunderer!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

https://secure.flickr.com/photos/bolckow/7809705940/


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

NRM, Light Blue, One of a kind!

Edited
Thor was on two Class 47's


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> NRM, Light Blue, One of a kind!



Deltic?



> Edited: Thor was on two Class 47's



It was still wrong though, t'was 50008.


----------



## TVC (9 Jun 2013)

NT and I patted Oliver Cromwell today. Just saying.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> NT and I patted Oliver Cromwell today. Just saying.



I thought he was dead...... oh you mean 70013?


----------



## TVC (9 Jun 2013)

That's the one. On the shed at loughborough ticking over.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

That last thing I saw was Donald Dewar


----------



## the_mikey (9 Jun 2013)

This was the last thing I saw, 'the whispering ghost' as it passed Frampton Cotterell on it's way back to Birmingham from the West Somerset Railway.


----------



## classic33 (9 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I thought he was dead...... oh you mean 70013?


He is. She isn't.


----------



## Smurfy (9 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 50008 Thunderer!


 
We have a winner! Although given MDB's legendary knowledge of class 50 names and numbers, I'd have been a tad disappointed if he hadn't got it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (9 Jun 2013)

YellowTim said:


> We have a winner! Although given MDB's legendary knowledge of class 50 names and numbers, I'd have been a tad disappointed if he hadn't got it.
> 
> View attachment 24524



I am not so hot on the Naval Crests, but, Thor.... Thunder.... it wasn't difficult to work out once I got past the Thor bit.
The problem is, that, it could have been something more recent I was not aware of, so I ended up looking at a whole manner of Thor related things and other items before it suddenly dawned on me what it was! D'oh!


----------



## Smurfy (18 Jun 2013)

More eye candy.........


----------



## Martyn H (30 Jun 2013)

Have just returned from a holiday in North Wales. While there had a look at some of the narrow gauge railways - thought you may like these photos






Corris Railway






Talyllyn Railway






Welsh highland Railway






Festiniog Railway


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2013)

@Mad Doug Biker
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23109971
&
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-22542147


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

YellowTim said:


> *More eye candy.........*
> 
> View attachment 24925


 
Yes the Q1 does look good, doesn't it? Its just a pity there is what looks like a huge upturned red Bathtub in the way..... 



classic33 said:


> @Mad Doug Biker
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23109971


 
And did you see the prices??



> &
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-22542147


 
Apparently a problem they have with The Flying Money Pit is that a few porkies have been told over the years, and families of old ECML Drivers and Firemen believe that their Grandpa/Father/Uncle etc once drove/fired it, when in reality they worked on something else. Its a bit like people spuriously believing that a relative flew a Sp*tfire during the war or similar.
There have been a lot of myths and 'stories for the Grandkids' and so on told over the years that have been taken hook line and sinker. An equivalent will be, I bet, in about 50 or 60 years time when people claim that their Grandpa once flew Concorde or whatever.

I wonder how many 'claims' they will get for Mallard! 

Anyway, this quote made me laugh:

'On that historic day in 1938, Mallard was driven by Joe Duddington, of Doncaster, who has since died.'

No Sh*t Sherlock! I mean, he'd be about 140 by now if he was still alive!! 
Also, it doesn't mention the fireman, but I bet he must have popped his clogs years ago too!


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2013)

You forgot the other two crew members, on the record run. Fireman Thomas Bray & Inspector Sid Jenkins.
Had to check for the first names, knew the surnames.

_"Joe Duddington, born August 8th 1876"_


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> You forgot the other two crew members, on the record run. Fireman Thomas Bray & Inspector Sid Jenkins.
> Had to check for the first names, knew the surnames.


 
I didn't, the article did though!  Did you not even read your own frickin' link??


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2013)

I just finished watching Ian Hislop Goes off the Rails which was an interesting but depressing account of the Beeching cuts, which I remember as a boy.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00drtpj/Ian_Hislop_Goes_off_the_Rails/


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I didn't, the article did though! *Did you not even read your own frickin' link??*


Why do you think I put their names up!
Just for that I'm not going to be posting this interesting site link....
http://www.worldrailfans.info/forum/index.php?sid=417fdace5402f8559c3b2a5be5ebb130


----------



## Milzy (30 Jun 2013)

Hey anoraks, how come the steam train isn't coming through Wakefield anymore? It used to every summer.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2013)

Milzy said:


> Hey anoraks, how come the steam train isn't coming through Wakefield anymore? It used to every summer.


They lose interest just outside Leeds!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> Why do you think I put their names up!


 
But you made out that I forgot when in reality I was just responding to what was written in the article! 



> Just for that I'm not going to be posting this interesting site link....0
> http://www.worldrailfans.info/forum/index.php?sid=417fdace5402f8559c3b2a5be5ebb13


 
AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!! ANOTHER FORUM!! I'M OFF TO HIIIIDE!! 

With another forum, I'd NEVER leave the house at all!!


----------



## Milzy (30 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> They lose interest just outside Leeds!


 
It has to pass through Wakefield to get into Leeds station then goes back. I'll just replicate the event with my Hornby train set then.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> But you made out that I forgot when in reality I was just responding to what was written in the article!
> 
> 
> 
> AAAAAARRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHH!! ANOTHER FORUM!! I'M OFF TO HIIIIDE!!


I never posted the link, so no other forum!

I posted the names of the other two crew members because they were missing from the article. How could I have known that you had known their names, let alone had time to forget them!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

classic33 said:


> I never posted the link, so no other forum!


 
Oh, right, Mum's the word 



> I posted the names of the other two crew members because they were missing from the article. How could I have known that you had known their names, let alone had time to forget them!!


 
Have I ever told you my Grandpa was a fireman on Mallard in 1938??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50014


 
Warspite


----------



## vernon (30 Jun 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50014


 

Looking through my 1974 Ian Allen Combined Volume, I needed to see four class 50s to complete the set. They were not named then. I don't recall seeing any of them with name plates.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

vernon said:


> Looking through my 1974 Ian Allen Combined Volume, I needed to see four class 50s to complete the set. They were not named then. I don't recall seeing any of them with name plates.


 
They were only named when they moved to the Western, and became a 'new' 'Warship Class' of sorts.

Benbow Agincourt Warspite Valiant etc etc.


----------



## classic33 (30 Jun 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh, right, Mum's the word
> 
> 
> 
> *Have I ever told you my Grandpa was a fireman on Mallard in 1938??*


Was he the LMS one trying to put the fire out or was he just a passenger on the trai?


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2013)

@Mad Doug Biker

Are there any passenger trains in Corsica that run to a timetable, or is it just Private Charters?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Jun 2013)

Speicher said:


> @Mad Doug Biker
> 
> Are there any passenger trains in Corsica that run to a timetable, or is it just Private Charters?


 
I don't know. I'd need to look it up, sorry.

EDIT: Yes, seemingly there are!

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chemins_de_Fer_de_la_Corse

http://www.corsicabus.org/Train_services.html

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/ShowTopic-g187139-i701-k6228030-Trains_of_Corsica-Corsica.html

http://home.nordnet.fr/~lbeaumadier/index.shtml

http://home.nordnet.fr/~lbeaumadier/photos.html

Very picturesque, you lucky thing!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2013)

There were 2 steam charters around here yesterday

I missed them both in the morning;
'Ebor Streak' (Bittern) http://87.106.232.248/tours/t13/t0629c.htm (would have liked to have seen it at Great Heck @ a decent speed)
'Scarborough Flyer' http://87.106.232.248/tours/t13/t0629b.htm

I rode over to Pontefract in the evening though, to see it at BagHill Station tking on water, & the driver managing a superb re-start on the (quite sharp) curve, with some wheel-slip, but not much


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2013)

92MPH!!!! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-23109971


----------



## Speicher (30 Jun 2013)

@Mad Doug Biker

I have been watching the Tour de France in Corsica. It looks a lovely place for a holiday, mountains and seaside. No definite plans as yet.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I rode over to Pontefract in the evening though, to see it at BagHill Station tking on water, & the driver managing a superb re-start on the (quite sharp) curve, with some wheel-slip, but not much



Like this clip from last year at BagHill


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jul 2013)

Speicher said:


> @Mad Doug Biker
> 
> I have been watching the Tour de France in Corsica. It looks a lovely place for a holiday, mountains and seaside. No definite plans as yet.


 
Remember when we agreed to escape all the guff and go to Germany when people here are celebrating.....I mean 'commemorating' the start of the first world war next year?

Well, why not Corsica instead?


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jul 2013)

Milzy said:


> Hey anoraks, how come the steam train isn't coming through Wakefield anymore? It used to every summer.


 
I take it you haven't seen this website before:

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/index.htm

Check out year 2013, Weeks 29 to 35. There will be steam in Wakefield Tues, Weds and Thurs of those weeks.

THE SCARBOROUGH SPA EXPRESS -
York-Scarborough (WCRC) [wcrc]
44932/45699/46115: York-Normanton-Wakefield-Castleford-York-Scarborough and return

There are no times published at the moment for these runs. Check the website again a few days before, and something should appear (e.g. a clickable link to something similar to this).


----------



## classic33 (1 Jul 2013)

"Oliver Cromwell" should be doing two of those runs. With at least one going down/through the Calder valley.


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jul 2013)

Oh crap! Milzy asked an 'Anorak' question. And I stepped up and answered it in embarrassing detail!


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jul 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50014


 
Don't encourage him!


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jul 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Like this clip from last year at BagHill




I saw Duchess of Sutherland when it was still in maroon livery a few years back. It's a magnificent beast and the rails made some curious 'twinging' noises as it approached!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Milzy said:
> 
> 
> > Hey anoraks, how come the steam train isn't coming through Wakefield anymore? It used to every summer.
> ...



Yes, the billboard posters are up & around the district for this.
I pass one when I'm riding through Castleford.
When I'm not working earlies, I tend to head out to see it on the 'out' pick-up run,
There's a nice view from a bridge that I cross when running, so head to that

As seen in the attached file


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> 50013


 
I said that one just up thread, Agincourt

One for you Rockaay, 50039


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jul 2013)

User14044mountain said:


> You are Implacable, Doug


 
50036


----------



## classic33 (2 Jul 2013)

40129


----------



## Renard (4 Jul 2013)

The Speyside Railway and yes there is still snow up in the Cairngorms...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/9211110028/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/9208331983/in/photostream/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/73307527@N02/9208334509/in/photostream/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2013)

'Tornado' on East Coast Main Line, on Sunday

KX -York - KX
http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t13/t0707a.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2013)

Sorry, the above post, re; Tornado, should have meant Saturday!

Hoping to get to either Burton Salmon, or FerryBridge, to see the 'back' at tea-time

Taking my father to the NRM on Tuesday, to see the A4 line-up
Should be a wonderful site!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2013)

Erm..... It was today actually

I went over & saw it, looked quite good, but only running at about 50MPH

I have pictures, but I'm on the iPad at moment, & have no idea if I can load them from this??


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2013)

Not the best photos, as I was sat in the car listening to Radio 4 when it came, so had to jump out in a hurry





Taken just north of the bridge at Burton Salmon, on the 'Tadcaster TurnPike'/A162 (site of old station hidden behind the zoomed images)


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not the best photos, as I was sat in the car listening to Radio 4 when it came, so had to jump out in a hurry
> View attachment 25834
> View attachment 25835
> View attachment 25836
> ...


Nice.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2013)

We went to the 'NRM' this morning

First thing we saw were the queues!, thankfully by the time we'd parked up, & walked over, from the other side of Leeman Road, they'd gone in

The place was absolutely heaving, I overheard one of the attendants say they had 12,000 through the doors on Saturday!!

We did see 3 School parties going in, that'll be a nightmare for the Teachers, keeping tabs on them all

Sadly, everyone was getting in each others way, so no great photos, just a few mediocre;


----------



## Smurfy (11 Jul 2013)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We went to the 'NRM' this morning
> 
> First thing we saw were the queues!, thankfully by the time we'd parked up, & walked over, from the other side of Leeman Road, they'd gone in
> 
> ...


 
What's that bit sticking out of the back of the tender. Is that what a corridor-tender looks like?


----------



## classic33 (11 Jul 2013)

YellowTim said:


> What's that bit sticking out of the back of the tender. Is that what a corridor-tender looks like?


If you mean that black piece, thats how they enter from the train. So its a corridor tender, as you suspected.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2013)

YellowTim said:


> What's that bit sticking out of the back of the tender. Is that what a corridor-tender looks like?


Yes, with a narrow passageway up one side of the Tender.

However, the downside was that water capacity was reduced, so it was picked from troughs, which was also necessitated by non-stop London-Edinburgh runs


----------



## Smurfy (25 Jul 2013)

I was sorely tempted to climb on and have a go, but managed to restrain myself!


----------



## ianrauk (28 Aug 2013)

Good video from the BBC comparing London to Brighton in 1953, 1983 & 2013

*HERE*


----------



## classic33 (29 Aug 2013)

What about something like this




http://rrbike.freeservers.com/#Bentley_RAILBIKE_Plans


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2013)

Saw this item in the 'Yorkshire Post' a couple of days ago, sadly the YPs search facility doesn't seem to be working at moment (or doesn't like iPad)

http://www.visitdoncaster.com/sport_and_leisure/Mallard.asp




Also; _Bugger!!!_, I had intended heading out tomorrow tea time, but it appears to have been cancelled

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t13/t0831c.htm


----------



## Smurfy (30 Nov 2013)

Took this one a few months back


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Nov 2013)

I have pictures of all 6 'Streaks' I'll need to post up tomorrow.

I was there at the start of this month, and even then, it was packed!!


----------



## Smurfy (30 Nov 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I have pictures of all 6 'Streaks' I'll need to post up tomorrow.
> 
> I was there at the start of this month, and even then, it was packed!!



Just the three of them when I was there, and it was almost closing time, so I managed to get a pic without loads of people milling around. I think next Feb. is the last date to see all six (unless NRM refuse to give them back!)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Nov 2013)

YellowTim said:


> Just the three of them when I was there, and it was almost closing time, so I managed to get a pic without loads of people milling around. I think next Feb. is the last date to see all six (unless NRM refuse to give them back!)



It'd be AMAZING if the two could be kept here instead, and apparently people have tried to make offers for them, but the owners Stateside are having none of it seemingly, which is a shame.

Yes next February at Shildon is meant to be the last chance to see them all.


----------



## Smurfy (30 Nov 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It'd be AMAZING if the two could be kept here instead, and apparently people have tried to make offers for them, but the owners Stateside are having none of it seemingly, which is a shame.
> 
> Yes next February at Shildon is meant to be the last chance to see them all.


Yeah, bit of a shame. Dominion of Canada is the first and only corridor tender I've ever seen, and appears to be the only remaining A4 that has one, so I had a good look when I was there. I've never been to Shildon, it's further away for me, I've been waiting for them to bring the prototype Deltic back to York so that I can have a look.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Nov 2013)

I thought some others had corridor tenders too such as Union Of South Africa and Sir Nigel Gresley??

I'll need to consult my pictures tomorrow, but anyway, 'The Flying Money Pit' also has one too.

Regarding the aforementioned Water Troughs, apparently you didn't want to have your head out the window when they were being used unless you wanted a good soaking!


----------



## Smurfy (30 Nov 2013)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I thought some others had corridor tenders too such as Union Of South Africa and Sir Nigel Gresley??
> 
> I'll need to consult my pictures tomorrow, but anyway, 'The Flying Money Pit' also has one too.
> 
> Regarding the aforementioned Water Troughs, apparently you didn't want to have your head out the window when they were being used unless you wanted a good soaking!


I've never seen the Flying Money Pit in steam or complete with its tender. The only times I've seen it the tender was nowhere to be seen, and it was in the NRM workshops having yet more money and effort lavished on it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2014)

So, what have you Railway Enthusiasts been up to recently??

Me?? Sod all except for seeing '314s on the Neilston line.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2014)




----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 45032



Were you one of the figures??


----------



## the_mikey (14 May 2014)

A couple of shunters.


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Were you one of the figures??


I'm the one with the camera!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2014)

the_mikey said:


> A couple of shunters.



Where was that??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> I'm the one with the camera!



Really? I thought you were the one with the skirt!


----------



## the_mikey (14 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Where was that??



That was at the Avon Valley Railway just over a month ago.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2014)

the_mikey said:


> That was at the Avon Valley Railway just over a month ago.



Ah ok, hope you enjoyed them!!


----------



## classic33 (14 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Really? I thought you were the one with the skirt!


Which one? Look close enough & you'll see there's a few in skirts with cameras. I mean there's even one in a kilt!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Which one? Look close enough & you'll see there's a few in skirts with cameras. I mean there's even one in a kilt!!



Hmmmm, wouldn't you like to know!!


----------



## vernon (14 May 2014)

Tanfield Railways May Bank Holiday weekend.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

Somewhere near North Normal Junction, I believe in the late 1980's or early 1990's


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

The going away shot is more interesting. Amtrak was using hastily gutted old Metroliners from the Northeast Corridor Service (Boston-Washington D.C.) as cab units for the return run to Chicago from Springfield, as there were no turning facilities for a passenger train at Springfield, and the train stopped at Springfield, then returned to Chicago with the Metroliner as a cab-control car.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

What I know about American trains you could write on a postage stamp, so thanks!!

By the way, is that the Springfield of the Simpsons??


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

I think not, because Springfields' Power Plant operates by coal. Also, Springfield, Illinois has no monorail.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I think not, because Springfields' Power Plant operates by coal. Also, Springfield, Illinois has no monorail.



Right enough, you have a point there!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

It does have its own Food Item, a "Horseshoe", which occurs as far north as Normal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_sandwich


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> It does have its own Food Item, a "Horseshoe", which occurs as far north as Normal
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horseshoe_sandwich



Sounds interesting!! 

I imagine those have been responsible for some expanding waistlines and maybe some premature deaths in their time!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

...... Says me who lives in West Central Scotland, the Heart Attack capital of the Universe Europe.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

I'll need to get my O.S Winston Link recordings out again!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

If I am any indication, I eat about one per year


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'll need to get my O.S Winston Link recordings out again!


And pictures as well. One of the great photographers of the mid 20th Century. His ability to light whole trains bordered on the surreal.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> If I am any indication, I eat about one per year



...... Oh right, yes I get you now, sorry I was looking for pictures of you! 

Well, I come from the home of the deep fried Mars Bar, so there will be plenty of my fellow countrymen who could keep you company!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> And pictures as well. One of the great photographers of the mid 20th Century. His ability to light whole trains bordered on the surreal.



Yes I have a book of them (Steel and Stars..... I think) and I know about how he arranged and managed to get the pictures he did!

Certainly surreal and downright unnatural in some cases, yes, but it doesn't matter because they show an old America that's now gone!


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

Aurora, Illinois, West of Chicago, Early 1980's. GM E-9s' still in regular commuter service at that time.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

I don't know why, but I have never really been into American trains (actually I do, I have never been Stateside, and the diesels mostly all looked the same to me for quite a long time) although I can see the appeal of them (freight trains the size of small countries, etc etc) and with things like the Norfolk And Western and other old Railroads with their steam locos, I can appreciate the old designs!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

So..... Educate me on North American trains!! (Although I need to sleep here, its 03.17am).


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

By the 1930's, many passenger railroads were trying to modernize their look by shrouding steam locomotives. The results were not nearly as fine as those in Britain. Notable exceptions being the Norfolk and Western 611, the Alton Belle, and the New York Central streamlined Hudsons that pulled the 20th Century Limited.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

What are the Diesel/electric types, and what do those class names mean (like E9). Is it the type of power unit??


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

The Amtrak F40 ph locomotive in the previous post was one of the first ones they ordered new, having used all hand me down equipment from when the passenger service was nationalized (with the exception of the Rio Grande and Rock Island, who continued to operate passenger service until 1981). Almost ubiquitous for many a year.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

Interesting, I think I've read of them before when they painted some into the old liveries for Amtrak's 40th or similar. I think.

Anyway, yes, I need to get to bed here, but what of the loco type names? Where do those come from??


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

Model types of General Motors were usually F for freight and E for passenger The E unit above has a steam generator to heat the railroad cars, still common until the 1990's as Amtrak still used passenger cars from pre 1971 until about then. The 2 major makers of diesels were GM Electro Motive and Alco. Alco called their units FA and FB (cabless booster) for freight, and PA and PB for passenger. What is called a B unit has no cab, and is controlled by the lead unit with a cab. The GM second generation of freight diesels were GP( 4 wheel trucks) and SD( 6 wheel trucks) General Electric came into the fray as Alco and a lot of smaller makers were leaving the industry, and GM and GE now battle for supremacy. Most locomotive cabs are now wide cabs here, as we no longer have cabooses since the 1980s, and there are only 2 man crews instead of the 4 man crews of yore.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

Oh yes and I know that the Centennial class were the largest Diesels ever made or similar.


----------



## Gravity Aided (15 May 2014)

DD40AOX 6936 is still in service, mostly for excursions. As I live not far from Union Pacific's mainline, I may get to see it.


----------



## dellzeqq (15 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> So..... Educate me on North American trains!! (Although I need to sleep here, its 03.17am).


Never seen a Big Boy?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Never seen a Big Boy?



I can never see ENOUGH of them!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> DD40AOX 6936 is still in service, mostly for excursions. As I live not far from Union Pacific's mainline, I may get to see it.



Yeah, now you see, that's why I can't get my head round the names. 

A 'DD40AOX?'
Just call it a class 54 or something!!


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yeah, now you see, that's why I can't get my head round the names.
> 
> A 'DD40AOX?'
> Just call it a class 54 or something!!


Or 6936!


----------



## colly (15 May 2014)

Last weekend I rode under the Harringworth Viaduct 










not once, but twice, oh yes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Or 6936!



Class 69, sorry!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

colly said:


> Last weekend I rode under the Harringworth Viaduct
> View attachment 45197
> 
> View attachment 45198
> ...



VERRRRRRY Impressive!!


----------



## classic33 (15 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Class 69, sorry!!


Or even "Centennial" type, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Union_Pacific_6936


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3083614, member: 45"]That looks like it would be a Do-Do.[/QUOTE]

Just as long as it isn't as dead as one then all will be well!


----------



## Mark_J (15 May 2014)

I grew up next to a railway line and was a spotter. My favourite classes were 47, 25 and 33


----------



## Ludwig (15 May 2014)

The Deltic was a great diesel loco and I think around 22 were built in the early 60s and a few still remain.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2014)

Kind of like Fairbanks Morse as well. I believe their locomotives had opposed pistons as well. Our Rio Grande Railroad and Southern Pacific Railroad also tried out Krauss Maffei's diesel hydraulics as well, but around a locomotive shed, anything different proves difficult.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 May 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> Never seen a Big Boy?


Yes, I've seen the one in Scranton, Pa., at Steamtown as a static display. I've also seen Up #844, a very beautiful locomotive, in running condition


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 May 2014)

Ludwig said:


> The Deltic was a great diesel loco and I think around 22 were built in the early 60s and a few still remain.



Over rated things IMHO, give me a Western ANY day!!


----------



## Smurfy (22 May 2014)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx6hmSclbRE


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vx6hmSclbRE



We'd never be able to do that now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2014)

No, but back then, I could probably take ,( IIRC, from a similar instance), upwards of an hour to call any one of you on the telephone from here.
They also would not have needed one of those, had they had one of these...
http://www.history.com/shows/modern-marvels/videos/ac-6000


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> *No, but back then, *I could probably take ,( IIRC, from a similar instance), upwards of an hour to call any one of you on the telephone from here.
> They also would not have needed one of those, had they had one of these...
> http://www.history.com/shows/modern-marvels/videos/ac-6000


Showing your age there!


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 May 2014)

This thread makes interesting reading. Also (not quite in a serious vein), it appears to be one of the forum threads that's never derailed, which is pretty funny, when you think about it!


----------



## vernon (22 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3084056, member: 45"]Impressive, but flawed. Double the maintenance.[/QUOTE]

Does that mean that they should have only built eleven of them?


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2014)

Or maybe one, just to show they could do it. It is a very impressive feat of engineering.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Or maybe one, just to show they could do it. It is a very impressive feat of engineering.


 They did just one "Deltic".


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2014)

Here's actually a good article from Wikipedia, with animation. Don't forget the "Baby" and "Turbo" Deltics.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napier_Deltic


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 May 2014)

The problem with diesels, over steam, is this.
With steam, it took you five minutes to find the problem,
and five days to fix it.
With diesels, it took five days to find the problem, 
and five minutes to fix it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 May 2014)

victor said:


> This thread makes interesting reading. Also (not quite in a serious vein), it appears to be one of the forum threads that's never derailed, which is pretty funny, when you think about it!



It's because our tea is already waiting to be drunk from our thermos flasks (or if you have more brass than sense, one of the station vendors). We have no need for a 'Tea' style thread here!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 May 2014)

....... So, is anyone going to join the 'Tramvestites' in Edinburgh for the first day of service at the end of this month??


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It's because our tea is already waiting to be drunk from our thermos flasks (or if you have more brass than sense, one of the station vendors). We have no need for a 'Tea' style thread here!!


 Mines an Alladin!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2014)

Stanley for mine, still used in daily transportation service, although on a bus.


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2014)

Blame @victor for derailling the thread!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2014)

Santa Fe, near Edelstein, Ilinois


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ....... So, is anyone going to join the 'Tramvestites' in Edinburgh for the first day of service at the end of this month??


8 days, 8 hours, 24 minutes away.
http://edinburghtrams.com


----------



## Dark46 (23 May 2014)

Coming from the West Country for me you can't best a KING, as far as steam goes. Obviously 6000 King George V is the best.
But I started spotting in 76 and unfortunately when I bought my first Conbined, my friend who I started going on trips with wrote WITHDRAWN across Class 52 Westerns! My favourate Deisel had been withdrawn just before I started . Thank god for Preserved railways for which there are a few around here , especially Severn Valley Railway which when I went had Western Courier in Burgundy and Western Ranger in Sand. Also not too far away is the East Somerset , West Somerset, Avon Valley, Forest of Dean and Gloucester & Warwickshire Railways.


----------



## ianrauk (23 May 2014)

Now this was a long train..a veeeeeeery long train. I got bored after counting 60 trucks.
Taken in the desert of Utah.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Coming from the West Country for me you can't best a KING, as far as steam goes. Obviously 6000 King George V is the best.
> But I started spotting in 76 and unfortunately when I bought my first Conbined, my friend who I started going on trips with wrote WITHDRAWN across Class 52 Westerns! My favourate Deisel had been withdrawn just before I started . Thank god for Preserved railways for which there are a few around here , especially Severn Valley Railway which when I went had Western Courier in Burgundy and Western Ranger in Sand. Also not too far away is the East Somerset , West Somerset, Avon Valley, Forest of Dean and Gloucester & Warwickshire Railways.



Your friend was an eejit, they weren't withdrawn until February 1977. 

Did you still see any anyway??


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Your friend was an eejit, they weren't withdrawn until February 1977.
> 
> Did you still see any anyway??


One still running


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> One still running



Err, yeeeesssss, but not for the 25/26 years between 1977 and 2002!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 May 2014)

There is talk of getting D1062 back on the mainline too, but I don't know much about it, so it's just D1015 Western Champion flying the 'Western' flag!

Class 50s were awful, unreliable things in comparison, and it's no wonder that BR got rid of them between 1987 - 94 on cost grounds after a total of about 26 years service!!


----------



## classic33 (23 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Err, yeeeesssss, but not for the 25/26 years between 1977 and 2002!!


 '*The Mazey Day Cornishman*' next outing


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3097425, member: 45"]Ah, but they made a lovely sound.[/QUOTE]

WADDA WADDA WADDA WADDA WADDA WADDA WADDA!!

....... Um, s'pose so!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3097431, member: 45"]Did I ever show you my little toy?...




[/QUOTE]

VERY nice!!

Yes, you have, but it's always good to see!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Class 50s were awful, unreliable things in comparison, and it's no wonder that BR got rid of them between 1987 - 94 on cost grounds after a total of about 26 years service!!



The Westerns at least were withdrawn early (after 15 years) because they were non standard as a pose to them being a burden. There is no doubt the Westerns along with the other Hydraulics, like the Hymeks, etc, could have continued for many years to come, heck, there might even have been some still in service now (the class 14s (see Mr Paul's picture above) carved out a very successful life in Industrial use after withdrawal for example)!

The '50s, along with the Deltics however just reached a point where they were just too expensive and inefficient to maintain (although that said, the Westerns, and certainly the Warships probably would have succumbed to something sooner or later too, its the curse of the glamourous to die young. There are so many different variables to factor in though.

I do, however reckon the Hymeks would have lasted for sure unless they had some sort if major problem I don't know about. They were mixed traffic and wouldn't have been worn out from excessive high speed running like the Warships and Westerns were).


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2014)

Santa Fe 3751 and GE C-408W #844 on the Santa Fe Employee Appreciation Special, September 10, 1992, westbound at Chillicothe, Illinois. As is often the case with these excursions, I believe we were waiting for the volunteer fire department to refill the tenders' water tank.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 May 2014)

Did you work for Santa Fe then??


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2014)

And Highball!


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Did you work for Santa Fe then??


No, but railfans in the US had a bit of a telegraph among them as to when things were happening, now replaced by the internet. I had a large Yagi antenna made of archery arrow shafts and pvc pipe hooked up to a scanner so I could pick up train conversations and automatic transponders and such from a great distance. Ther were quite a few newsletters and such on the subject as well. I believe this locomotive was restored to running condition after being on display for some time. It was in the movies _Boots Malone_, _Key to the City_, and _Pearl Harbor._ I just worked for a terminal railroad once as a track worker. Many long years ago. (1970's)


----------



## Dark46 (24 May 2014)

The Westerns and Hymeks were withdrawn early as the other regions were using Desiel-Electrics and the the great locos were Desiel-Hydrolics! No other reason. They were powerfull and reliable . 
1062 on Mainline would be fantastic.
When I used to work in Bristol I worked not far from Days Road, where they keep the weekend Specials locos in holding . Saw Bittern, Duke of Gloucester , king Edward I , Nunney Castle there to name a few


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> The Westerns and Hymeks were withdrawn early as the other regions were using Desiel-Electrics and the the great locos were Desiel-Hydrolics! No other reason. They were powerfull and reliable .
> 1062 on Mainline would be fantastic.
> When I used to work in Bristol I worked not far from Days Road, where they keep the weekend Specials locos in holding . Saw Bittern, Duke of Gloucester , king Edward I , Nunney Castle there to name a few


You cut the front off!


----------



## Dark46 (24 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> You cut the front off!


There was no way I could get the whole Loco in.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> The Westerns and Hymeks were withdrawn early as the other regions were using Desiel-Electrics and the the great locos were Desiel-Hydrolics! No other reason. They were powerfull and reliable .



Yes they are deemed nonstandard in a Diesel Electric world as early as 1967, and were frittered away as a result. In short, it was all one big monumental waste and it might have been better if they had never existed in the first place!

Nowadays I imagine operators would snap them up and no mistake, but at the time, BR didn't want to sell enough of them so that a rival could potentially use them (quite who I don't know as this was a long time before privatisation!! The only exception were the class 14s, but they never ran in competition with BR anyway, working as they did for The Coal Board) a policy that BR kept up into the '80s, meaning that many things were just scrapped despite people offering to buy them (a few 1st generation DMUs went that way for example, and actually, D1015 Western Champion, the Western that is on the mainline now almost suffered the same fate - It was the very last Western to be scrapped in 1979, and it was only saved after the preservation group made a rather impassioned plea to the then Head of BR, Sir Peter Parker..... Outside his office..... As he left for the day..... And even then, D1015 had actually been started to be cut, so the orders to stop came just in time!!). As a result, almost all of the early preserved examples we now have had been given officially by BR to preservation groups, regardless of what people really wanted to preserve (there was even the story of the class 22 that had been bought for preservation in 1970 but was 'accidentally' scrapped, so BR gave a Warship <Greyhound I think>) as compensation!!).


Anyway, yes, they had a criminally short career, but be fair though, both the Warships and Westerns needed a major overhaul as all that high speed running had taken its toll on them, (they were just a bit trashed), so at least they went out after having fulfilled one service cycle as it were, it would have been different if they had still been in reasonably good condition like the <Cough cough!!> The class 14s...... Or probably the Hymeks.



> 1062 on Mainline would be fantastic.
> When I used to work in Bristol I worked not far from Days Road, where they keep the weekend Specials locos in holding . Saw Bittern, Duke of Gloucester , king Edward I , Nunney Castle there to name a few



Sounds brilliant!!

By the way @classic33, you need to give the Bittern people some slack - They were fixing the nose back on in readiness for a mainline run!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3099227, member: 45"]The Head of BR was Spiderman?????[/QUOTE]

Yes, who'd have thought!!??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peter_Parker_(British_businessman)


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Class 50s were awful, unreliable things in comparison, and it's no wonder that BR got rid of them between 1987 - 94 on cost grounds after a total of about 26 years service!!


Hey, I have fond memories of class 50s! They were used on some of the last locomotive hauled trains I ever travelled on, before passenger services all went multiple unit.


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Santa Fe 3751 and GE C-408W #844 on the Santa Fe Employee Appreciation Special, September 10, 1992, westbound at Chillicothe, Illinois. As is often the case with these excursions, I believe we were waiting for the volunteer fire department to refill the tenders' water tank.


Is that the diesel back up coupled behind?


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes they are deemed nonstandard in a Diesel Electric world as early as 1967, and were frittered away as a result. In short, it was all one big monumental waste and it might have been better if they had never existed in the first place!


A great many almost-new steam locos were also scrapped after just a few years use!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> A great many almost-new steam locos were also scrapped after just a few years use!



Indeed, but to withdraw en masse one lot (steam), replace them all at great expense with another lot (the Diesel Hydraulics and various other types, some of which weren't even properly researched and tested, leading to unreliability and a short life too), only to then scrap them all early too was just downright insanity!!

You are right, and BR must have lost an eye watering amount of money with it all, and had they done it properly instead of just rushing to build as many different types as possible, all, or most of what happened could have been avoided!!


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Coming from the West Country for me you can't best a KING, as far as steam goes. Obviously 6000 King George V is the best.


I see your GWR King Class, and raise you an LMS Coronation Class!


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> I see your GWR King Class, and raise you an LMS Coronation Class!


"City of London"??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> "City of London"??



Duchess Of Sutherland when it was painted in black a few years back most likely:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Princess_Coronation_Class_6233_Duchess_of_Sutherland

Only 3 survive
'Sutherland',
Duchess of Hamilton (which is currently in its original streamlined 'Flying Bathtub' guise):

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Princess_Coronation_Class_6229_Duchess_of_Hamilton

And

....... City Of Birmingham:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Princess_Coronation_Class_6235_City_of_Birmingham


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Duchess Of Sutherland when it was painted in wartime black a few years back most likely.
> 
> Only 3 survive
> 'Sutherland',
> ...


Wow! MDB is quick tonight!

It's from part way down this page:
Train journeys through Cumbria

Having been to ThinkTank in Birmingham a few years ago, I've seen all three preserved examples.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Duchess Of Sutherland when it was painted in black a few years back most likely:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Princess_Coronation_Class_6233_Duchess_of_Sutherland
> 
> ...


I'd say your first guess was correct.


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Odd one out in the Duchess Class?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

Personally although I like the Duchesses, I have always preferred the more understated lines of the Jubilees:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Jubilee_Class


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> "City of London"??


Duchess of Sutherland


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> I'd say your first guess was correct.



I know!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Odd one out in the Duchess Class?



'Birmingham'


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Wow! MDB is quick tonight!



You either know it or you don't



> It's from part way down this page:
> Train journeys through Cumbria
> 
> Having been to ThinkTank in Birmingham a few years ago, I've seen all three preserved examples.



I must admit that I have never seen 'City Of Birmingham'. I'll have to rectify that some time!


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 'Birmingham'


Why?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Why?



'Cos of the 3, it wasn't named after a Duchess, it is the only one not to have worked in preservation, it is it's original height and other specs, *and most importantly*, I have never seen it!!


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

That should have read "Odd one out in the Coronation Class?".

Though how did you get to see "City of Leeds"!


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

"Hush Hush"?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> That should have read "Odd one out in the Coronation Class?".
> 
> Though how did you get to see "City of Leeds"!






..... Oh yeah, it was a terrible mistake, I have never been there since!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> "Hush Hush"?



Being LNER, it visited Leeds?? I'm too tired for all of this silliness now!!

Anyway, tell me, what was the last loco to have a 'boiler explosion' (the crown sheet actually) on BR?

And where?


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Where: front third of the boiler!
When : 1963

Other than that unable to name or number it


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Where: front third of the boiler!
> When : 1963
> 
> Other than that unable to name or number it



City Of Carlisle, Bletchley, crown sheet failure, resulting in the contents of the firebox to be ejected into the cab and a rather athletic response by the crew!!


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> City Of Carlisle, Bletchley, crown sheet failure, resulting in the contents of the firebox to be ejected into the cab......


Got shown a picture of it, by some one who worked on it afterwards.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Got shown a picture of it, by some one who worked on it afterwards.



Is it published anywhere?


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Not certain. He was involved in the removal/remedial repair of it, afterwards.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

1962 according to Wiki (although I thought it was '61). Not '63 anyway.

Duchess 46238 City Of Carlisle. It was in Bletchley yard, so at least it wasn't actually working a train at speed at the time (can you imagine!!??).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

Seemingly, although it hasn't happened in this county since, it has happened in the U.S. and France in recent years.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

Hmmmm, this isn't what I heard before, but never mind:

*The third mishap to a Duchess occurred on 24 January 1962, and was 
the last boiler accident on BR. 46238 was hauling a Holyhead to 
Euston express when, approaching Bletchley, part of the roof of the 
inner firebox tore away from the stays and released the contents of 
the boiler. One water gauge glass was so dirty that it was impossible 
to see the water level and the other one showed what the fireman 
believed to be a full glass, the water level not being visible. In 
fact it was an empty glass (this mistake could not have been made 
with an LNER water gauge). The enginemen survived. *


----------



## Dark46 (25 May 2014)

I'll raise your Coronation Class with a 2-10-0 9F Black Prince 92203, built in Swindon 1959


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Is that the diesel back up coupled behind?


Yes. That was the first time I'd seen that model, except for one on the mail train earlier that week.


----------



## Cycleops (25 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> I'll raise your Coronation Class with a 2-10-0 9F Black Prince 92203, built in Swindon 1959


This is getting to be like 'Mornington Crescent'.


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> View attachment 46081
> I'll raise your Coronation Class with a 2-10-0 9F Black Prince 92203, built in Swindon 1959


Pah! The wheels are sized for hauling iron ore, rather than passenger expresses. Certainly they were capable of high speeds, but I've heard that the small wheels meant that the sliding components took a thrashing, thereby putting an end to the fun being had by enginemen.

Nice engines though, and some would say the pinnacle of BR Standard Class design. Evening Star was the first 9F I ever saw. It was in steam on the North York Moors railway when I visited sometime around 1985.


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I must admit that I have never seen 'City Of Birmingham'. I'll have to rectify that some time!


It's worth a look, but rather akin to a caged bird, as the museum isn't much wider than the engine length, so much so that I struggled to get a picture. Might have a rummage on my old DVDs and see if I can upload something from around year 2005. The rest of the museum also has a few nice non-railway exhibits.


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Hmmmm, this isn't what I heard before, but never mind:
> 
> *The third mishap to a Duchess occurred on 24 January 1962, and was
> the last boiler accident on BR. 46238 was hauling a Holyhead to
> ...


Is it time to start debating water glass design? And what of the GWR test cock approach?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Is it time to start debating water glass design? And what of the GWR test cock approach?



Yes and what of Stovold's Opening Gambit anyway??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> (ps what's he blabbering on about? )



Classic earlier?? Who knows!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2014)

Sorry, I Haven't a Clue.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

Its *HERE!! :

http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/mornington-crescent.74789/page-74*


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 May 2014)

Radio 4 has nothing on you all.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> View attachment 46081
> I'll raise your Coronation Class with a 2-10-0 9F Black Prince 92203, built in Swindon 1959



Oh aye, talking of the great wastes of money BR embarked on.....


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Radio 4 has nothing on you all.


Thank you


----------



## classic33 (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Classic earlier?? Who knows!!


He was sleeping earlier! I wasn't.


----------



## Dark46 (25 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh aye, talking of the great wastes of money BR embarked on.....


It was at the end of steam and you must really wonder what BR were playing at spending all that money, when buy that time Desiel was then most common form of Locomotive power


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

Arguably one of the most elegant locomotive designs






http://www.warwickshirerailways.com/lms/mrcb42.htm


----------



## Smurfy (25 May 2014)

A slightly better view





http://www.warwickshirerailways.com/lms/mrn332.htm


----------



## Smurfy (29 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> View attachment 46081
> I'll raise your Coronation Class with a 2-10-0 9F Black Prince 92203, built in Swindon 1959


You can have its sibling, 'Evening Star', for a mere 8950 notes (although it reportedly needs a lick of paint and new injectors).

http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6066/index.htm


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Baldwin Mogul for a mere £27999.99!
http://www2.ripmax.net/Item.aspx?ItemID=R-91520&Category=100
Part No: R-91520


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Baldwin Mogul for a mere £27999.99!
> http://www2.ripmax.net/Item.aspx?ItemID=R-91520&Category=100
> Part No: R-91520



What happened to that 3 Million you won along with tickets for The World Cup??


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What happened to that 3 Million you won along with tickets for The World Cup??


Not got it yet, nor the tickets. I'm beginning to think it was a wind up! 
I mean they refuse to even answer the phone.

Is it the "Evening Star" you want to buy or the Mogul?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Not got it yet, nor the tickets. I'm beginning to think it was a wind up!
> I mean they refuse to even answer the phone.



Hmmmm, I'll get my new Nigerian General friend onto it for you!!



> Is it the "Evening Star" you want to buy or the Mogul?



Neither, this would be nice though:

http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6092/index.htm

A positive snip at £2950!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

By the way, look familiar??:

http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6103/index.htm

Only £2750


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Well George from Aberdeen popped his clogs before he signed the POA, otherwise I'd have bought it for you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Well George from Aberdeen popped his clogs before he signed the POA, otherwise I'd have bought it for you.



Its ok, I'd need to find somewhere to keep and run it anyway!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> By the way, look familiar??:
> 
> http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6103/index.htm
> 
> Only £2750


Clayton/Teddy Bear


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

@User , here is one for YOU!!

http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6103/index.htm



[QUOTE 3097431, member: 45"]Did I ever show you my little toy?...





[/QUOTE]


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Two Claytons in Shipley. Ask @the_mikey nicely and he might get you a few pictures next week.


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> You can have its sibling, 'Evening Star', for a mere 8950 notes (although it reportedly needs a lick of paint and new injectors).
> 
> http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6066/index.htm


"Fell on hard times cosmetically"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Clayton/Teddy Bear



Teddy Bears were class 14s and were Diesel Hydraulics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_14

The Claytons were the class 17s, and weren't Hydraulics:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_17


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Two Claytons in Shipley. Ask @the_mikey nicely and he might get you a few pictures next week.



??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

Oh, not THAT'S nice!!:

http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6145/index.htm


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ??


He seems to spend a fair bit of time at the station in Shipley. Ask him nicely enough and he might even deliver one to you.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh, not THAT'S nice!!:
> 
> http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6145/index.htm



And here!! (Dribble dribble).

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=L3Jw9XsMb_8


It has been sold though.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I think I've found a loco to lust after!:
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=L3Jw9XsMb_8


Lusting costs nowt, which is handy.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Lusting costs nowt*, which is handy.*



No, NOT like that Classic!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

I do like that Warship:

http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6092/index.htm

....... I must admit, but to be honest with you, I'd prefer one in tatty BR blue (or possibly Maroon) in run down condition with full weathering and looking every inch the dog's bollox!!

I saw a similar O Gauge model of Western D1048 Western Lady like that a few years back and I would absolutely LOVE one too!!

'Ex Works' condition is boring!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

One of these would be better than nothing though, even if it was called Sebastopol!!:

http://website.lineone.net/~cbwesson/GWR Rover.htm

Best part of £600, it would be nice, I must admit!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 May 2014)

I like the live steamers, but that would take time and resources away from bicycles, beagles, and golf. And meddling in parish goings-on.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I like the live steamers, but that would take time and resources away from bicycles, beagles, and golf. And meddling in parish goings-on.



Yes and yet again, I would have nowhere to keep and run it anyway!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

The closest I have come to run down and weathered Hydraulics so far are these two that I bought from Kernow Models in Cornwall (old 'Western' country)

I need to point out that they were specially weathered and detailed by an expert and are said to be one of the best weathered and detailed ready to run Western models yet made. To see them close up really is something!!:

Western Musketeer in 'Chromatic' Blue

http://www.kernowmodelrailcentre.co...s_52_Diesel_Hydraulic_Locomotive_number_D1030

And Western Ruler in final BR blue

http://www.kernowmodelrailcentre.co...s_52_Diesel_Hydraulic_Locomotive_number_D1050

Are they worth the money?? Probably not, but hey, they are nice and most importantly, I like them!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

And the rest of their limited editions, including Western Princess and Viscount in Maroon:

http://www.kernowmodelrailcentre.com/category/1102/Diesel_Locomotives


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Try Olivias Models, Millenium Models, Frizinghall Models, The Loco Shed, Rails of Sheffield, Shunters Junction, GuageMaster, OnTracks, Hattons.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Try Olivias Models, Millenium Models, Frizinghall Models, The Loco Shed, Rails of Sheffield, Shunters Junction, GuageMaster, OnTracks, Hattons.



I know, but I have stopped buying models a lot of the time as I don't have a layout, so they either go into storage or are displayed like my weathered Bachman class 85s'.

In short, I only buy what I REALLY like these days.

I need to get the Westerns on display, but I need to get a set up (and coaching stock) that would do them justice!!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Nothing to stop you looking and lusting though! 
And a possible lead on 139, just waiting for him to get back to me.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Nothing to stop you looking and lusting though!
> And a possible lead on 139, just waiting for him to get back to me.



139?


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

I caused a bit of panic with Hornby & Bachmann when I enquired if they ever did a "Dominion of Pakistan".


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> I caused a bit of panic with Hornby & Bachmann when I enquired if they ever did a "Dominion of Pakistan".



No, just an Empire and Empress Of India!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

I bet there were some Jubilees named after places now in Pakistan though!!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> No, just an Empire and Empress Of India!


I ended up getting the nameplates from Australia for her.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I bet there were some Jubilees named after places now in Pakistan though!!


Quite possibly.


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 139?


90136 in RFD livery.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> 90136 in RFD livery.



Yes I realised that just there. I thought they weren't making it now??


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

He said it was on order when I checked and he'd let me know when it came in.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> He said it was on order when I checked and he'd let me know when it came in.



Thanks and thanks for remembering!!

The one with the nonstandard yellow roofs?? Brilliant!!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Some places had to place orders when it was announced. Often with deposits taken. 
Don't hear owt from him by the end of this month, I'll get back in touch.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

Thanks!! Its the last one of the special/experimental early '90s liveries I have still to get!!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> *Thanks and thanks for remembering!!*
> 
> The one with the nonstandard yellow roofs?? Brilliant!!


Thats one reason I got on well with some of the more serious collectors, young and old, or those that were after a particular model.


----------



## Dark46 (29 May 2014)

Have been to Lydney today and spotted a few things! Unfortunately I couldn't get a pic of 73001. The poor Class 27 is in need of some real TLC


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Have been to Lydney today and spotted a few things! Unfortunately I couldn't get a pic of 73001. The poor Class 27 is in need of some real TLC



That '27 is a long way from home there!! We have/had 27001 and '005 at Bo'ness.

What one is it anyway??


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 May 2014)

Ive still got my log books from the 80's from when I was 13 years old


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Ive still got my log books from the 80's from when I was 13 years old



Still got all my Platform 5 books too!!


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 May 2014)

Some pics from 4 years ago with one of my little girls


----------



## YahudaMoon (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Still got all my Platform 5 books too!!



My wife bought me the Platform 5 1999 edition a few years back

I still fill it in lol, when Im out and about, dont go out of my way though ha!


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Mad Doug .......D9021?



Argyll and Sutherland Highlander


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Some pictures from a recent sojourn down south.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> Mad Doug .......D9021?



That's the Deltic that I think now survives in the form of a flame cut cab which the owners installed a driving simulator in. Although I'm not a deltic fan, that would, nonetheless be very cool to experience!!

I'll be buggered if I can remember its name though!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

...... Argyll And Sutherland Highlander!! 

*EDIT:* It is the cab from 55008 The Green Howards that has the simulator in, but the cab from '21 does still exist too.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> .........



Its the class 50s' I memorised, I hated Deltics as everyone waffled on about them as if they were built by God himself!!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ...... Argyll And Sutherland Highlander!!
> 
> *EDIT:* It is the cab from 55008 The Green Howards that has the simulator in, but the cab from '21 does still exist too.


 You cheated! You looked at the answer!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> You cheated! You looked at the answer!



Yebbut its only a Deltic


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yebbut its only a Deltic


And it was named after a Scottish regiment!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> And it was named after a Scottish regiment!



BERRR!!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> BERRR!!


You got the West Yorkshire regiment right though!


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Its the class 50s' I memorised, I hated Deltics as everyone waffled on about them as if they were sent by God himself!!



For those of us who lived on the East Coast Mainline, they were heavenly sent. Walking through the engine room with both engines running was an unforgettable experience.

Class 50s were exotic but shapeless boxes just like the class 47s.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

The ones I know

9000/55022 'Muriel' (Royal Scots Grey)
55001 St Paddy
55002 'Koyli' (Kings Own Yorkshire Light Infantry)
55003 Meld
......
55006 Fife And Forfar Yeomanry
55007 Pinza
55008 The Green Howards
55009 Alycidon
.....
55012 Crepello (I think)
55013 The Black Watch
......
55015 Tulyar
55016 Gordon Highlander
......
55018 Ballymoss
55019 Royal Scots Fusiliers (I think, I always get '16 and '19 mixed up)
55020 Nimbus
55021..... What was it again?? ..... Oh yes the Argyll And Sutherland Highlanders
55022 'Muriel'.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

I might actually remember them all one day!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

55017 Durham Light Infantry??


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Just copy and paste the listing from a Deltic fanboy site MDB.

Recalling them isn't worth troubling one's neurons.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

So @Rockay..... D857

Oh and no peeping!!


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Here's a snippet that I was unfamiliar with - there were some named class 37s that never had their nameplates revealed in public - I never saw an hint of a name in any of the past Ian Allan ABC reprints that I had.

*Class 37*

(D)670337 003_The 1st East Anglian Regiment_Applied at Stratford depot 4.63Removed 9.63
(D)670437 004_The 2nd East Anglian Regiment_Applied at Stratford depot 4.63Removed 5.63
(D)670737 007_The 3rd East Anglian Regiment_Applied at Stratford depot 4.63Removed 9.63






D6703 pictured in July 1963 with its 'boarded up' _The 1st East Anglian Regiment _nameplate clearly visible directly behind
the cooler group grillle.

Note: Somewhat of a mystery surrounds these namings. The plates were fitted, but at all times they were obscured by plywood covers until the nameplates were removed. Reported information gives one explanation as being that the regiments were re-amalgamated into one, thereby the names not being appropriate. Another reports that the army insisted that the plates included details of the regiments former guises, i.e. _First East Anglian Regiment - Successor to the Suffolk Regiment_, _Second East Anglian Regiment - Successor to the Northamptonshire Regiment_ & _Third East Anglian Regiment - Successor to the Bedfordshire and Hertfordshire Regiments and the Essex Regiment. _British Railways at the time wanted to keep all new names simple, and with no compromise on either side, the whole project was scrapped. Perhaps this is one mystery that will remain in the annuls of time...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

vernon said:


> Just copy and paste the listing from a Deltic fanboy site MDB.
> 
> Recalling them isn't worth troubling one's neurons.



Yebbut that would be to easy!


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Here's a list of all the named diesels from the first generation of naming diesel locomotives.

http://www.railblue.com/pages/Related Rail Blue Info/first_generation_diesel.htm

Seeing some of the names again for the first time since I was an active train spotter in the 1970s jogged some happy memories.


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yebbut that would be to easy!



I've saved you the bother.


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Meanwhile, here's a picture of my railway station sign from a station that existed for only a few years in Leeds. I'm undecided about what to do with it.


----------



## Dark46 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That '27 is a long way from home there!! We have/had 27001 and '005 at Bo'ness.
> 
> What one is it anyway??


27066 yep def a long way from home! Class73 not close to home either


----------



## Dark46 (29 May 2014)

If memory serves D857 is a Warship! But not sure which one? I'll guess at Formidable?


----------



## Dark46 (29 May 2014)

Lydney Station


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Yesterday I visited Gaugemaster Model Railways' shop - claimed to be the biggest model railway shop in the UK. Their stock of O gauge items came to a GWR Toad kit. One flat truck kit and about half a dozen Dapol open wagons. 

The lack of stock saved me a fortune and my wallet undisturbed.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> If memory serves D857 is a Warship! But not sure which one? I'll guess at Formidable?



The Warships were all named alphabetically (except for a few exceptions like D800, D812 and some of the 'Z's), and as far as I remember, the only 'F' was D817 Foxhound.

..... Yes, D814 Dragon, D815 Druid, D816 Eclipse, D817 Foxhound, D818 Glory, D819 Goliath, D820 Grenville, D821 Greyhound, etc etc.


----------



## JtB (29 May 2014)

I'm not a rail enthusiast, but thought I'd share a few photos from my ride the other weekend.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

JtB said:


> I'm not a rail enthusiast, but thought I'd share a few photos from my ride the other weekend.



Ah the Mid Hants! I was there last Summer!!

Your bike looks a bit out of period in the shots, but hey, who cares??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

vernon said:


> I've saved you the bother.



You haven't, I have still to look at the link!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

vernon said:


> Meanwhile, here's a picture of my railway station sign from a station that existed for only a few years in Leeds. I'm undecided about what to do with it.



There is a guy in your local area who collects things like that. I can't remember his details currently but it will come back to me.


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> You haven't, I have still to look at the link!!



If you say so......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

vernon said:


> If you say so......



I only ever look as a last resort.

Seems I'm the only one who enjoys the challenge!!


----------



## classic33 (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> There is a guy in your local area who collects things like that. I can't remember his details currently but it will come back to me.


Its not me!


----------



## vernon (29 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I only ever look as a last resort.
> 
> Seems I'm the only one who enjoys the challenge!!



No, your the only one with nothing better to do.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 May 2014)

vernon said:


> No, your the only one with nothing better to do.



Ha ha, good point, although I don't exactly obsess about it!!


----------



## Smurfy (30 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Baldwin Mogul for a mere £27999.99!
> http://www2.ripmax.net/Item.aspx?ItemID=R-91520&Category=100
> Part No: R-91520


Not many would have money or space for that. Maybe good as a workhorse revenue earner on a large established track with plenty of visitors.


----------



## Smurfy (30 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Neither, this would be nice though:
> 
> http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/6092/index.htm
> 
> A positive snip at £2950!!


I see the night shift have been perving over diesels in my absence.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> I see the night shift have been perving over diesels in my absence.



Of course, if I had the money and a place to keep and run it, I'd buy it in a shot!!


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> I see the night shift have been perving over diesels in my absence.


Do a nightshift & join in then!


----------



## classic33 (30 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Not many would have money or space for that. Maybe good as a workhorse revenue earner on a large established track with plenty of visitors.


They used to do one at a mere snip of £39,999.99! Sadly discontinued.


----------



## Smurfy (30 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Teddy Bears were class 14s and were Diesel Hydraulics:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_14
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure the Avon Valley Railway had a Teddy when I visited. Not on their list though, so maybe it was a loan.
http://www.avonvalleyrailway.org/about-us/locomotives


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> I'm pretty sure the Avon Valley Railway had a Teddy when I visited. Not on their list though, so maybe it was a loan.
> http://www.avonvalleyrailway.org/about-us/locomotives



Possibly the Class 07 or 'River Annan'?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avon_Valley_Railway


----------



## Smurfy (30 May 2014)

classic33 said:


> Do a nightshift & join in then!


LOL! I need to go to bed soon, then it's work in the morning. 

By the way, the Station Road Steam archive is a great place for perving.
http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/xarchive.htm

This is one of my all time favourites from the archive
http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/stock pages/4202/index.htm


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> LOL! I need to go to bed soon, then it's work in the morning.
> 
> By the way, the Station Road Steam archive is a great place for perving.
> http://www.stationroadsteam.co.uk/xarchive.htm
> ...



The Titfield Thunderbolt!!


----------



## Smurfy (30 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Possibly the class 07 or 'River Annan'?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avon_Valley_Railway


Ah yes! How silly I am! It was a long time ago, 8 years maybe, and all I could remember was the somewhat unusual central cab design!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

Of course, a '14 might have been visiting at the time, I'd need to check


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

I'm not sure of a class 14 on that line in, what, 2006? But, there was one there last year for the Diesel Gala (D9521)

Oh and 2.25, there you go, a Class 07/14 combo!!:


View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb4r6Gb3vGM


And yes, I did have to do a double take with the first sequence!!


----------



## Smurfy (30 May 2014)

I think it was an 07, I remember the large white accumulator under the running board. 

Anyway, here's some nonsense interesting stuff to keep your mind occupied, and your eyes away from perving over those pictures of diesels!
http://www.angelfire.com/mn2/Oubliette/StratReserve.html


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2014)

JtB said:


> I'm not a rail enthusiast, but thought I'd share a few photos from my ride the other weekend.


Belpaire firebox!-Pennsylvania Railroad K4s?(Maybe a black 5?)


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> I think it was an 07, I remember the large white accumulator under the running board.
> 
> Anyway, here's some nonsense interesting stuff to keep your mind occupied, and your eyes away from perving over those pictures of diesels!
> http://www.angelfire.com/mn2/Oubliette/StratReserve.html



Interesting, I'd say that it is entirely possible, but of course, without proof, it will remain nothing but a theory.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Belpaire firebox!-Pennsylvania Railroad K4s?(Maybe a black 5?)



That is 31806:

http://www.watercressline.co.uk/article.php/32/31806-sr-u-class


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SR_U_class


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 May 2014)

Very nice, very nice indeed. I may have to run down to Monticello and get some pictures of their ex-Soutern (US) railway 2-8-0 consolidation. They started the museum on that, then it was derelict for a while, now it is running again, as well as an old Wabash FP7 and a Canadian National FPA-4
http://www.mrym.org


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PRR_K4s


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Very nice, very nice indeed. I may have to run down to Monticello and get some pictures of their ex-Soutern (US) railway 2-8-0 consolidation. They started the museum on that, then it was derelict for a while, now it is running again, as well as an old Wabash FP7 and a Canadian National FPA-4
> http://www.mrym.org



Nice to see there is a heritage scene Stateside too!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

There is a well developed preservation scene in this country now that many other countries are envious of. In terms of steam, the Scrapyard at Barry has a lot to do with it as they didn't scrap most of their steam locos, instead concentrating on wagons. This meant that over a 25 year period, no less than 213 steam locos were rescued until the last one left the site in about 1990!!

The term 'Barry Condition' has entered the British preservation lexicon, and even now, steam locos are still being restored from that condition and most recently a Southern Region 'West Country' class loco (34007 I think) ran for the first time since withdrawal in the '60s!!:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodham_Brothers


----------



## the_mikey (30 May 2014)

Dark46 said:


> Lydney Station




The other Lydney Station...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 May 2014)

vernon said:


> Argyll and Sutherland Highlander



Missed that!!


----------



## Mr Celine (30 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Its the class 50s' I memorised, I hated Deltics as everyone waffled on about them as if they were built by God himself!!



You could have a bit of both with my favourite loco, DP2.
My favourite because it's the only loco I could actually name that has pulled a train I've been a passenger on. I only know that because I was a passenger when it crashed.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> There is a well developed preservation scene in this country now that many other countries are envious of. In terms of steam, the Scrapyard at Barry has a lot to do with it as they didn't scrap most of their steam locos, instead concentrating on wagons. This meant that over a 25 year period, no less than 213 steam locos were rescued until the last one left the site in about 1990!!
> 
> The term 'Barry Condition' has entered the British preservation lexicon, and even now, steam locos are still being restored from that condition and most recently a Southern Region 'West Country' class loco (34007 I think) ran for the first time since withdrawal in the '60s!!:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodham_Brothers




West Coast Steam Gala!
http://www.mnr.org.uk/index.php/events/special-event-2014-05-30/
LMS Royal Scot 46115 "Scots Guardsman" and LMS Jubilee 45699 "Galatea", as well as an unnamed visitor. Now that's how to do a steam show up right.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> West Coast Steam Gala!
> http://www.mnr.org.uk/index.php/events/special-event-2014-05-30/
> LMS Royal Scot 46115 "Scots Guardsman" and LMS Jubilee 45699 "Galatea", as well as an unnamed visitor. Now that's how to do a steam show up right.



That is nothing very special, but yeah there is such a wide choice of locos out there! The British Preservation scene would have been all the worse without Dai Woodham!


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2014)

@Mad Doug Biker, PM sent 90039


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2014)

Very True. Our preservation of steam has been largely due the auspices of Norfolk and Souther(but then Norfolk and Western) and Union Pacific railroads, and their dedication to keeping steam alive. Also, the Indiana Harbor Belt Railroad sent all of their 0-8-0 USRA type locomotives to Sterling, Illinois, to the Steel Mill to be scrapped. They were, but many many years later, after many had seen them, doing their thing.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 May 2014)

http://www.irm.org


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2014)

60100 taken earlier in the week at Westerleigh Oil Terminal.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2014)

Spartak said:


> 60100 taken earlier in the week at Westerleigh Oil Terminal.



Ooohh, 60100, the former 'Boar Of Badennoch', and one of my favourite class 60s. I saw it for the first time at Acton in 1996, when I simply walked into the place and saw everything (including a newly repainted 60019 in the then brand new EW&S livery) before a member of staff saw me and chucked me out!! 

Also are you aware that 60100 has been designated for the Nation Railway Museum?? Yes, it is (I think) the last British built mainline diesel or something similar!!
I do wonder what would have happened to it if the 'Super 60' programme hadn't come along and got it fully refurbished!


----------



## vernon (31 May 2014)

I paid a visit the the Gauge O Guild's norther show in Cleckheaton this afternoon. 





Part built 14xx locomotive





14xx locomotive





Gauge three class 25 model under construction on Agenoria Models' stand






5" gauge class 25 bogie fabricated from etched nickel silver sheet





GWR pannier tank 





Class 10 shunter





Booty - one step closer to having a layout.

Pete Waterman was in attendance selling kits by his model railway company, 'Just Like the Real Thing'. I was so tempted by some industrial locomotive kits, the Hunslet modification of the Avonside 1101 class 0-4-0 was really tempting. 

Here's a picture of the similar Avon 1101 class






A pleasant couple of hours.


----------



## vernon (31 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3110513, member: 45"]Pete Waterman's stuff isn't the best quality. There's better.[/QUOTE]

I'm not in the market for anything he has on offer. I have a shopping list mostly populated by industrial locomotives from Agenoria, Judith Edge and Mercian Model Rail.


----------



## Smurfy (31 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And yes, I did have to do a double take with the first sequence!!


Weird video editing!


----------



## vernon (31 May 2014)

[QUOTE 3110529, member: 45"]Nice. To build yourself?[/QUOTE]

Oh yes indeedy. I have the tools and the skills. I just don't have the time at the moment.


----------



## Smurfy (31 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm not sure of a class 14 on that line in, what, 2006? But, there was one there last year for the Diesel Gala (D9521)
> 
> Oh and 2.25, there you go, a Class 07/14 combo!!:
> 
> ...



I've ridden on an elderly DMU at the Keighley and Worth Valley Railway. It was a terrible racket once it got underway. I was left wondering if we would make it to Haworth!


----------



## Smurfy (31 May 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I simply walked into the place and saw everything (including a newly repainted 60019 in the then brand new EW&S livery) before a member of staff saw me and chucked me out!!


LOL! I'll give you 10/10 for the brazen cheekiness of just walking straight in there!

Edit: Were you wearing a fluorescent orange tabard? You might have got away with it for longer!


----------



## Smurfy (31 May 2014)

vernon said:


> I'm not in the market for anything he has on offer. I have a shopping list mostly populated by industrial locomotives from *Agenoria*, Judith Edge and Mercian Model Rail.


If you like this sort of thing......





......have you ever been to the Bristol Industrial Museum and seen their quayside railway?






They also have a fully working steam crane, and various interesting steam tugs, as well as some concorde stuff.


----------



## vernon (31 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> If you like this sort of thing......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope not been to the railway. It's a bit too far for a day out though I could be persuaded to have a long weekend and take in the Severn Valley Railway and anything else between Bewdly and Bristol.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> LOL! I'll give you 10/10 for the brazen cheekiness of just walking straight in there!
> 
> Edit: Were you wearing a fluorescent orange tabard? You might have got away with it for longer!



No, and I was 14 at the time, so would have stood out like a sore thumb anyway!!


----------



## vernon (31 May 2014)

YellowTim said:


> LOL! I'll give you 10/10 for the brazen cheekiness of just walking straight in there!
> 
> Edit: Were you wearing a fluorescent orange tabard? You might have got away with it for longer!



Trainspotting in the seventies used to be easier than that. More often than not, walking up to the depot, asking to see the foreman to see if he'd grant permission to 'do' the shed almost always got you access and you were usually left alone to get on with it. Some sheds/depot staff were notoriously vicious - Holbeck, March and Toton spring to mind.

York was my favourite depot. I got to operate the turntable with a class 20 on it in the roundhouse which now forms part of the national railway museum and my 'work' was rewarded with a ride out to the freight yard and back once some wagons had been shuffled. I also got to spend an afternoon in the cab of an 08 shunter there. Darlington wasn't too bad and rides in the cab of the 03 station pilot were quite common.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2014)

Its changed now, they are all paranoid about someone having an accident and suing them (and if its not that then there are the metal thieves these days), so they tend to take security very seriously!

That said, I remember Ayr depot used to be easy to get around as was Motherwell every so often. Also I walked round Margam in South Wales in the middle of the night a few years ago, and Stratford used to be nice too, especially in the last years when it was all but closed and the sheds were full of juicy things (to a Scottish Spotter) like stored class 58s'.

I haven't visited any depots in a long long time now though.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 May 2014)

I used to go on trips with various groups of people, visiting depots and yards tended to be a fairly hit and miss affair with some depots being all out no go areas whilst others were more accommodating to us.
For example, I remember one of the first trips I ever went on, we visited Newcastle Heaton (Heaven only knows why anyway) and (the now closed) Thornaby (Stockton On Tees).
The security guard at Heaton wouldn't even let us stand on the pavement outside the gate so we could look through the fence (I seem to remember he was referred to as 'Hitler's Grandson' forevermore after that).

Thornaby however couldn't have been more different, and we were practically invited in and given a guided tour!!
I remember standing there in the shed as just a few feet away a convoy of no less than 5 class 56s' rolled in with all the door klaxons going off!!
It is also where I found my first ever orange hi viz vest, complete with old BR double arrow on which had been dumped next a row of (probably) stored locos.

Other depots and yards were good to us (to varying degrees) like Carlisle Kingmoor, Warrington Arpley, Doncaster Carr, Worksop, Tinsley (Sheffield), Tyseley (Birmingham), Soho (Birmingham), Saltley (Birmingham), Bristol St Phillip's Marsh, Westbury, Old Oak Common (West London), Stratford (mentioned before, it was where the 2012 Olympic Park now is, which is a bit odd to imagine) and, most surprising of all, considering the 3rd rail, Hither Green! (South London).

Other places however practically had electric fences, machine gun posts and acid filled pits, like Crewe Electric, Toton (Nottinghamshire) and North Pole (London. Admittedly, the Eurostar Depot, but we couldn't get anywhere near the place except for seeing it from passing trains).


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jun 2014)

vernon said:


> Trainspotting in the seventies used to be easier than that. More often than not, walking up to the depot, asking to see the foreman to see if he'd grant permission to 'do' the shed almost always got you access and you were usually left alone to get on with it. Some sheds/depot staff were notoriously vicious - Holbeck, March and Toton spring to mind.
> 
> York was my favourite depot. I got to operate the turntable with a class 20 on it in the roundhouse which now forms part of the national railway museum and my 'work' was rewarded with a ride out to the freight yard and back once some wagons had been shuffled. I also got to spend an afternoon in the cab of an 08 shunter there. Darlington wasn't too bad and rides in the cab of the 03 station pilot were quite common.


I've only ever had one mainline cab ride. I was on a Thameslink at Brighton, sitting directly behind the cab. The driver entered the cab using the door from the passenger compartment, rather than the driver's door. He didn't close the door straightaway, and when he saw me looking at the various controls, he invited me in for a cab ride. It was one of these:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_319

The only other thing I've done is to operate the crossing barriers at this place, which is done using a huge winding wheel with a handle:
https://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=54.25...oid=Lcb4l1HeP3AM4S-sH7x7aw&cbp=13,233.82,,0,0


----------



## Hover Fly (1 Jun 2014)

We went round Wigan (Springs Branch) once after seeing all the 40s and 25s on shed we went through a side door into the old steam shed to be met with the sight of a rake of ex-LMS (possibly some were early BR) coaches in immaculate condition. We had no idea why they were there, their numbers didn't show in any stock lists and BR employees we asked hadn't a clue. The next year they weren't there. Years after the end of the Cold War later it turns out that it was the LMR Emergency Control Train and we shouldn't have been able to know they were there, never mind see and climb into them. Someone had been lax over locking the door.


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jun 2014)

vernon said:


> Nope not been to the railway. It's a bit too far for a day out though I could be persuaded to have a long weekend and take in the Severn Valley Railway and anything else between Bewdly and Bristol.


If you're in that area, the West Somerset Railway is not that far away, and worth a look. Longest heritage line in the UK I believe.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

Hover Fly said:


> We went round Wigan (Springs Branch) once after seeing all the 40s and 25s on shed we went through a side door into the old steam shed to be met with the sight of a rake of ex-LMS (possibly some were early BR) coaches in immaculate condition. We had no idea why they were there, their numbers didn't show in any stock lists and BR employees we asked hadn't a clue. The next year they weren't there. Years after the end of the Cold War later it turns out that it was the LMR Emergency Control Train and we shouldn't have been able to know they were there, never mind see and climb into them. Someone had been lax over locking the door.



I bet a picture of that would be interesting now!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

The last depot I ever went to wasn't in the UK, it was Foligno in Perugia, Italy!


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jun 2014)

Hover Fly said:


> We went round Wigan (Springs Branch) once after seeing all the 40s and 25s on shed we went through a side door into the old steam shed to be met with the sight of a rake of ex-LMS (possibly some were early BR) coaches in immaculate condition. We had no idea why they were there, their numbers didn't show in any stock lists and BR employees we asked hadn't a clue. The next year they weren't there. Years after the end of the Cold War later it turns out that it was the LMR Emergency Control Train and we shouldn't have been able to know they were there, never mind see and climb into them. Someone had been lax over locking the door.


Expect to find MI5 smashing down your door at dawn tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

I remember Springs Branch too, but by the time I visited it properly (instead of just seeing it from passing trains) it was the EWS Component Recovery and Distribution Centre, so it was full of rather derelict class 47s and so on. It was deserted when I was there (night, just like Margam mentioned earlier), so I got to wander round and see plenty of things.

Its now closed.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

Most other places I never got into, but things were easily seen and identified through fences, seen from bridges with Binoculars, from passing trains, etc etc.

Another real no go depot though was Stewarts Lane in Wandsworth, South London, but then, most things could (still can) be seen from passing trains anyway.


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Most other places I never got into, but things were easily seen and identified through fences, seen from bridges with *Binoculars*, from passing trains, etc etc.
> 
> Another real no go depot though was Stewarts Lane in Wandsworth, South London, but then, most things could (still can) be seen from passing trains anyway.


Good grief! Was this recent? I thought people got arrested for far less than that! Almost everyone's a terror suspect now!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

It wasn't recent, no, but most places are ok anyway.


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It wasn't recent, no, but most places are ok anyway.


Try taking a picture at a station. See what happens.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> Try taking a picture at a station. See what happens.



Yes, that is a station, and taking pictures, but watching a train through *binoculars as I was talking about* at a yard/depot, even most stations I imagine will be different


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

An example, when I was in London and the South East, I found I could look at the units stabled at Clapham junction through my bins without anyone saying a word, even at the height of the post 7/7 security paranoia, whereas, if I had brought a camera out, someone would have said something.

Difference is, a camera can record images, a pair of binoculars can't.


----------



## the_mikey (1 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> Try taking a picture at a station. See what happens.



Nothing yet..

Halifax, Leominster, Shrewsbury and Huddersfield..


----------



## Paulus (1 Jun 2014)

In London, the easiest depots to get round were Stratford via the tunnel just outside the station, Old Oak Common and Willesden. Willesden was the only one you had to ask the shed foreman in the office, but I never got refused, they always asked to let them know when we were going out. The only depot I got chased out of was Doncaster. Toton was hard to get round, but on a sunday I used to wait for an organised party and tag on the end. Tinsley was quite easy as well as Wath and Heally Mills.


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jun 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Nothing yet..
> 
> Halifax, Leominster, Shrewsbury and Huddersfield..


Probably a bit different in London and other large cities, where there always seem to be a few British Transport Police milling around. I'd expect that security services will take a lot more interest if they think you are recording the locations of CCTV cameras, rather than just taking pictures of things with yellow ends.

These two tourists were treated appallingly badly in the UK, and I have an idea that what the police did was unlawful, as once taken, only a court can order deletion of photos.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/apr/16/police-delete-tourist-photos
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2009/apr/17/police-tourist-photos-walthamstow


----------



## classic33 (1 Jun 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Nothing yet..
> 
> Halifax, Leominster, Shrewsbury and Huddersfield..


They were watching him anyway in Halifax. Between the pillars, on the canopy end, there's a camera pointing straight at him. Also one above his head, looking the other way.


YellowTim said:


> Probably a bit different in London and other large cities, where there always seem to be a few British Transport Police milling around. I'd expect that security services will take a lot more interest if they think you are recording the locations of CCTV cameras, rather than just taking pictures of things with yellow ends.
> 
> These two tourists were treated appallingly badly in the UK, and I have an idea that what the police did was unlawful, as once taken, only a court can order deletion of photos.
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/apr/16/police-delete-tourist-photos
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2009/apr/17/police-tourist-photos-walthamstow


They can't make you delete the photos, but they could argue that as they were taken on private property that you don't have permission to take them. Done once in Leeds, and I had a letter to prove I had permission to do so.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (1 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Probably a bit different in London and other large cities, where there always seem to be a few British Transport Police milling around. I'd expect that security services will take a lot more interest if they think you are recording the locations of CCTV cameras, rather than just taking pictures of things with yellow ends.



Yes the London Stations are/were the worst. Perversely, if you were taking pictures of the station generally, then seemingly they left you alone, but the moment you actually stepped onto a platform.... Good luck..... And if you had a tripod...... Oh My, you were suddenly the Devil Incarnate!!



> These two tourists were treated appallingly badly in the UK, and I have an idea that what the police did was unlawful, as once taken, only a court can order deletion of photos.
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2009/apr/16/police-delete-tourist-photos
> http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2009/apr/17/police-tourist-photos-walthamstow



Going by the way I was treated by the plain clothed anti terrorist 'Police' at Victoria one time, this wouldn't surprise me (nothing was deleted, they just acted like a bunch up utter, utter pricks towards me).

All of the crap at these places was one of the reasons why I eventually gave up photographing seriously - It really WAS more trouble that it was worth!!


----------



## Smurfy (1 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes the London Station are/were the worst. Perversely, if you were taking pictures of the station generally, then seemingly they left you alone, but the moment you actually stepped onto a platform.... Good luck..... And if you had a tripod...... Oh My, you were suddenly the Devil Incarnate!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! What did they do? Ask to see your pics, or just question you? Haven't they heard of trainspotting? Or maybe they thought you were too young, hip and trendy to fit the trainspotter mould, and must surely be lying!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Wow! What did they do? Ask to see your pics, or just question you? Haven't they heard of trainspotting? Or maybe they thought you were too young, hip and trendy to fit the trainspotter mould, and must surely be lying!



Trainspotting is taking the numbers, I was photographing and as such, not trainspotting, but instead, perceived to be a security risk.

Ok, with hindsight, I should have got permission, but when I started off, I asked a female BTP officer if it was ok to photograph. She said it was as long as I didn't get in the way, etc etc, so I continued. She disappeared and a bit later this group of guys waving I.Ds appeared, basically shouting and swearing at me (well one, seemingly the leader was), calling me a liar every time I spoke, and saying that no female officers had been on the station, etc etc.

Not appreciating being called a liar, I rightfully told them so!! Also, the other thing you need to realise is that everytime I went, I was invariably told a different set of rules, and this was no exception..... But of course, to them, I was lying and making it all up, etc etc (I don't think he appreciated me saying that maybe all officers and members of Station Staff should find out and actually know what the rules were to avoid this sort of thing. Me knowing the rules wouldn't have meant anything to him as I was probably making it up).

Ok, so I didn't have permission, fair enough, I can live with that, so after being very publically escorted off the platform, I went to the office GOT permission, and went back to the same platform again.

Mr 'You are a liar and talking bollocks!!' plain clothed Police officer loudly made his entrance once more, this time making various threats at me.... At which point, I showed him my permission.

The look on his face when he realised he couldn't do anything was utterly priceless, and was the only reason I never complained!!  (Seemingly he didn't think I'd get it, and one of the other officers who was with him was heard asking 'Is he allowed to do that??').

Instant Karma!! (Although I probably should have complained - What if the next person he did that too wasn't as robust?).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

Tip, if you can, get permission.

The fact that almost nobody actually knew the rules was a big problem though, so sometimes I'd be ok, and other times I'd be harassed.

Also, I was told several times that to get permission I'd need to write to the station (Mr 'Shouty Sweary' at Victoria probably told me that too in between his shower of obscenities).

Clearly nonsense!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

12.15 and 14.15, turn up the volume,* MY LORRRRRRDDDDDDDZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!! :

http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=tppbWWkDmQo*


----------



## the_mikey (2 Jun 2014)

I just use a smartphone for my railway photos, I suppose some more artful images could be achieved with a bigger camera, tripod, and permission!


----------



## Smurfy (2 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Trainspotting is taking the numbers, I was photographing and as such, perceived to be a security risk.
> 
> Ok, with hindsight, I should have got permission, but when I started off, I asked a female BTP officer if it was ok to photograph. She said it was as long as I didn't get in the way, etc etc, so I continued. She disappeared and a bit later this group of guys waving I.Ds appeared, basically shouting and swearing at me (well one, seemingly the leader was), calling me a liar every time I spoke, and saying that no female officers had been on the station, etc etc.
> 
> ...


Good grief! How horrible, although you did get your Karma. What is this 'office' that you refer to? Is that the station manager?


----------



## Smurfy (2 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 12.15 and 14.15, turn up the volume,* MY LORRRRRRDDDDDDDZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!! :
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=tppbWWkDmQo*


Whistling away like the production locos! Kings Cross to York was my first experience of one of those (yes, pre-electrification).


----------



## GaryA (2 Jun 2014)

Great thread!-it will take me a while to read through. Me and the lad are keen on trains I often take him to platforms for to watch the train world go by.... cheap entertainment





The great gathering, Locomotion shildon a few months ago






Durham Station






Guess where?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Good grief! How horrible, although you did get your Karma. What is this 'office' that you refer to? Is that the station manager?



The simple fact is that there was no need for him to speak to me like that, I mean, does/did he shout and holler like that to everyone??

Yes it was the Station Office/Station Manager, and yes, I should have known better, but as I said, everyone seemed to have their own version of the rules (which seemed to change as often as the trains anyway), so getting permission at a station might have been essential one day, pointless the next, one just didn't know!

Besides, if you are only going to be there for a short while, getting permission can be more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Whistling away like the production locos! Kings Cross to York was my first experience of one of those (yes, pre-electrification).



It is an original production power unit in it apparently, so yes, it'll make that characteristic HST whine!!

It is an image of things to come on Preserved lines once the HSTs are withdrawn en masse (although a lot will have their newer MTU engines so will sound crap)!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 Jun 2014)

There were of course other stories of people treating me like s***e, such as the members of platform staff at Haywards Heath and at Wimbledon, the guard on the Lymington Branch who simply seemed to hate the world and everyone in it, the rude or massochistic staff on the Caledonian Sleeper or the Racist Guard in Dublin to name a few, but, the guy at Victoria was a cracker in terms of sheer abrasiveness!!

Really, some of the people I've met over the years, I have had to SERIOUSLY wonder how on earth they ever got a job working with the public!

Of course, being an enthusiast makes you fair game to some, and sometimes it really can be a bit of a game as it were.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2014)

He can't call himself a Guard in Dublin. If thats what he did do then its him in trouble, not you.
Its why you will see Security but never a Security Guard in Ireland.


----------



## GaryA (2 Jun 2014)

As a kid I can remember being taken to Newcastle central station to watch some of the last in-service Deltics locos coming in...Gawd they were impressive; the size the brutal functionalism and above all the sound and vibration on the chest and feet as they pulled away to Berwick and on to Aberdeen.


----------



## GaryA (2 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> There were of course other stories of people treating me like s***e, such as the members of platform staff at Haywards Heath and at Wimbledon, the guard on the Lymington Branch who simply seemed to hate the world and everyone in it, the rude or massochistic staff on the Caledonian Sleeper or the Racist Guard in Dublin to name a few, but, the guy at Victoria was a cracker in terms of sheer abrasiveness!!
> 
> Really, some of the people I've met over the years, I have had to SERIOUSLY wonder how on earth they ever got a job working with the public!
> 
> Of course, being an enthusiast makes you fair game to some, and sometimes it really can be a bit of a game as it were.


 
Up here there is another side to the coin Doug.....I find having a child in tow to be a huge help in getting access-the guards seem only too pleased to let us in and answer questions. Ive found Northern rail staff to be especially kind...Ive twice had free rides on the Shildon-Darlington line...true its not too busy but they just seem to be grateful that someone is using their trains.


----------



## spen666 (2 Jun 2014)

GaryA said:


> Great thread!-it will take me a while to read through. Me and the lad are keen on trains I often take him to platforms for to watch the train world go by.... cheap entertainment
> 
> View attachment 46677
> 
> ...


 

I remember watching the 150th Anniversary Celebrations of the Stockton- Darlington Railway at Shildon in the Summer of 1975. Huge prices for tickets to watch it from the official viewing seats, or free if you knew the Farmer whose fields looked down on the line.


----------



## spen666 (2 Jun 2014)

spen666 said:


> I remember watching the 150th Anniversary Celebrations of the Stockton- Darlington Railway at Shildon in the Summer of 1975. Huge prices for tickets to watch it from the official viewing seats, or free if you knew the Farmer whose fields looked down on the line.


 

The days when the Inter City 125 was the wow of the railway world - how advanced it seemed then


----------



## GaryA (2 Jun 2014)

spen666 said:


> The days when the Inter City 125 was the wow of the railway world - how advanced it seemed then


Nowt wrong with them even now......they have far more leg room and comfort than the more modern replacements
We always choose Grand central trains when going to York or London (from Sunderland); cheaper, better, more comfy

http://www.yorkpress.co.uk/NEWS/109...al_in_National_Rail_Passenger_Survey/?ref=rss


----------



## the_mikey (2 Jun 2014)

My main observation while riding in a BR mark 3 car hauled by class 43 locos is how quiet and smooth it is compared with a ride on a Class 220 dmu, not that the 220 was bad.


----------



## Smurfy (3 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It is an original production power unit in it apparently, so yes, it'll make that characteristic HST whine!!
> 
> It is an image of things to come on Preserved lines once the HSTs are withdrawn en masse (although a lot will have their newer MTU engines so will sound crap)!!


I thought I'd heard that a complete trainset would go to the West Somerset Railway, as they have some very long platforms to make proper use of it, but I can't find any info, so maybe I was dreaming. 

Edit: See post below for possible evidence, and I think WSR would be a natural home, as Class 43 has been such an important part of the rail infrastructure in the South West.


----------



## Smurfy (3 Jun 2014)

Not sure what's going on here, but it is a retired Class 43 at the WSR!


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulErho5YEjw


----------



## Smurfy (3 Jun 2014)

A whole page of Class 43s here. I must say, I still think the original blue-yellow BR livery was by far the best.


----------



## the_mikey (3 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 12.15 and 14.15, turn up the volume,* MY LORRRRRRDDDDDDDZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!! :
> 
> http://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=tppbWWkDmQo*



I miss that sound, used to visit Bridgend, Cardiff, Newport, Chippenham, Swindon, Didcot Parkway and occasionally Reading station quite regularly for work.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> A whole page of Class 43s here. I must say, I still think the original blue-yellow BR livery was by far the best.


"Flying Banana"!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Not sure what's going on here, but it is a retired Class 43 at the WSR!
> 
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ulErho5YEjw




Weren't some of them stored there or something similar??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jun 2014)

http://www.125group.org.uk


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jun 2014)

Can't find anything right now.


----------



## Smurfy (3 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> "Flying Banana"!


That'd be the network rail livery for high speed track surveys. 



Mad Doug Biker said:


> Weren't some of them stored there or something similar??


Yes, I think I must have been mistaken. From the page I linked to earlier:


> With Virgin dispencing with so many HST sets it wasn't possible to find a home for all of them, for the first time in many years their future seemed uncertain and many went into store. On the 10th October 2004 43155 and 43123 entered warm store on the West Somerset Railway along with several other vehicles, while they awaited new operators to take them into their respective fleets.





> While on the West Somerset Railway, the powercars were kept operational, with weekly inspections and engine startups. The WSR even managed to use one set in a diesel gala weekend during May 2005. 43094 is seen leading 43123 away from Stogumber on the 8th May heading to Bishops Lydeard at a max speed of 25mph, a full 100mph short of it's actual top speed!


As it happens, I did actually visit WSR twice around 2004 and 2005, and I'm pretty sure I saw the Virgin HST then.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (3 Jun 2014)

Thanks, I knew I wasn't imagining it!!

Serves me right for not looking more closely at the link!!


----------



## Spartak (3 Jun 2014)

Passed Bristol Temple Meads on my commute to work at lunchtime, and 37425 was standing in the sidings so took a picture on my phone


----------



## Smurfy (3 Jun 2014)

This little stretch of track seems to cause a few wheel slip incidents. I've been there when Gauge O Guild slipped three times in a row. The result was the same each time, an impressively thunderous racket that reverberated around the entire station, although the driver soon brought it under control. 

However, you've got to wonder what was going on in the cab here! Did the regulator handle fall off after the driver had opened it full bore? 

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft2RD9c_T34


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> This little stretch of track seems to cause a few wheel slip incidents. I've been there when Gauge O Guild slipped three times in a row. The result was the same each time, an impressively thunderous racket that reverberated around the entire station, although the driver soon brought it under control.
> 
> However, you've got to wonder what was going on in the cab here! Did the regulator handle fall off after the driver had opened it full bore?
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ft2RD9c_T34




I don't know about Black 5s', but certainly when Blue Peter had its nightmare slip at Durham in 1994, the reverser was suddenly pushed open due to the amount of pressure, breaking the Driver's arms.

Seemingly there is a certain way to deal with wheelslip on it that is different to other loco types and the driver, being inexperienced on the loco did the opposite of what he should have seeing as the right way would have been counterintuitive to him.....:


View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=E54HUQYeFNg


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

Oh and going back to the previous topic

Sheer beauty!:


View: http://youtu.be/xdJB3N9pK0k


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/AGBQxWwMbIA


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

And

This is genuinely interesting. The sad part of the story is that there were, of course, originally two of them, one at each end, but the other one was scrapped in about 1990:


View: http://youtu.be/GihvcmbrA0Q


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

SCREAMING Valentas'!!:


View: http://youtu.be/8q2o7QUzY6k



View: http://youtu.be/av8blE8Ilf8


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

If they haven't achieved the status of 'National Icon' yet, up there with the QE2 and Concorde, then I don't know when they ever will!!

Yet again, genuinely interesting, its the story of the HST, Sir Peter Parker (the guy who rescued D1015 remember, not Spiderman), the unions, Margaret Thatcher and how the HST saved BR!:


View: http://youtu.be/wXN4GEJgKZ8

That said, the whine/screeam of the Paxman Valenta engines has now become standard stock for a train noise, especially the BBC, so who noticed the production APT sounding like an HST when in actual fact it was an electric??!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

OOOOOHHHH!!!! Interesting!!

Unfortunately, this video shows that since they were re - engined with MTUs', their distinctive whine has been lost, so now they sound all boring :


View: http://youtu.be/QDS6DNtVWSk


----------



## GaryA (4 Jun 2014)

Ahhhh nostalgia!



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aYCyOQAyAp8


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2014)

This made me giggle


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jun 2014)

Our local Bishop had a 'Black 5' named after him


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (4 Jun 2014)

CarlP said:


> This made me giggle
> 
> View attachment 46837



Add various people, like.... Oh I don't know.... Leader of the No 'campaign Alistair Darling (never trust a man who looks like a Badger).... Tony Blair (the clue is in his name for crying out loud!!) or...... Gordon Brown (*A tumbleweed rolls past*)!!


----------



## EltonFrog (4 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Add various people, like.... Oh I don't know.... Leader of the No 'campaign Alistair Darling (never trust a man who looks like a Badger).... Tony Blair (the clue is in his name for crying out loud!!) or...... Gordon Brown (*A tumbleweed rolls past*)!!


Your list could go on to add most politicians


----------



## Mr Celine (4 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> SCREAMING Valentas'!!:
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/8q2o7QUzY6k
> ...




Dedication by the cameraman, continuing to film a train when, judging by the noise, Thunderbird 1 is landing behind him.


----------



## Paulus (4 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I don't know about Black 5s', but certainly when Blue Peter had its nightmare slip at Durham in 1994, the reverser was suddenly pushed open due to the amount of pressure, breaking the Driver's arms.
> 
> Seemingly there is a certain way to deal with wheelslip on it that is different to other loco types and the driver, being inexperienced on the loco did the opposite of what he should have seeing as the right way would have been counterintuitive to him.....:
> 
> ...




The two ways of dealing with wheelslip is of course to close the regulator. If the loco has primed, ie the water in the boiler has sloshed up into the dome after a heavy/jerky start, then it may not be able to close the regulator, if this is the case, as it was with the Blue Peter incident, then the valve gear should be closed to maximum cut off so very little steam is getting into the cylinders. and open the steam cocks to release the pressure. This has to be done very quickly once the wheelslip is out of control. The Driver of Blue Peter had his arm broken by the regulator handle flying back so was probably unable to do much else as the valve gear, connecting rods and cylinders self destructed and the axles turned on the driving wheels. The last line of defence is to drop the fire to stop any more damage to the boiler and locomotive.


----------



## Smurfy (4 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> OOOOOHHHH!!!! Interesting!!
> 
> Unfortunately, this video shows that since they were re - engined with MTUs', their distinctive whine has been lost, so now they sound all boring :
> 
> ...



I'm not sure which is more outrageous, that the characteristic sound is gone, or that they were so short of motive power that they only had one power unit pushing at the back.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Jun 2014)

Paulus said:


> The two ways of dealing with wheelslip is of course to close the regulator. If the loco has primed, ie the water in the boiler has sloshed up into the dome after a heavy/jerky start, then it may not be able to close the regulator, if this is the case, as it was with the Blue Peter incident, then the valve gear should be closed to maximum cut off so very little steam is getting into the cylinders. and open the steam cocks to release the pressure. This has to be done very quickly once the wheelslip is out of control. The Driver of Blue Peter had his arm broken by the regulator handle flying back so was probably unable to do much else as the valve gear, connecting rods and cylinders self destructed and the axles turned on the driving wheels. The last line of defence is to drop the fire to stop any more damage to the boiler and locomotive.



Which may be, but what the description at the end of the video talks about sounds more like the reverser.
Of course, I know almost nothing of the layout of this loco, so it may have been completely different from what I've driven in the past.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Jun 2014)

YellowTim said:


> I'm not sure which is more outrageous, that the characteristic sound is gone, or that they were so short of motive power that they only had one power unit pushing at the back.



The two PCs at the front were certainly working (such is the sh*tty sound of the new MTUs, it is understandable you might think they weren't ). Yes, an HST can operate with only one Power car (PC), but it will not be able to keep time, particularly on certain routes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (5 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Add various people, like.... Oh I don't know.... Leader of the No 'campaign Alistair Darling (never trust a man who looks like a Badger).... Tony Blair (the clue is in his name for crying out loud!!) or...... Gordon Brown (*A tumbleweed rolls past*)!!



Oh no...... Don't tell me...... They are 'different'......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

I bought this old Glasgow area timetable off Ebay with the intention of getting it framed.

Well, today, it arrived from the framers (apologies for the crap pictures).....:
















It is for some of my local services!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

I also got this.

@classic33, its THAT class 90!!:


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2014)

You certain on that then!!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2014)

We visited The Mid-Hants Railway (Watercress Line) last Sunday. For Christmas, I had been given a voucher for Sunday lunch in a vintage dining car pulled by the Wadebridge, a steam locomotive built in 1945. The line runs for ten miles through lovely Hampshire countryside between Alresford and Alton and over the course of about three and a half hours it makes two round trips. If you Google Watercress Line you can find details. At the end of the trip I was was having a closer look at the locomotive when the fireman invited me up onto the footplate to inspect the controls. Oh joy! Here's an archive photo.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

slowmotion said:


> View attachment 47475
> 
> 
> We visited The Mid-Hants Railway (Watercress Line) last Sunday. For Christmas, I had been given a voucher for Sunday lunch in a vintage dining car pulled by the Wadebridge, a steam locomotive built in 1945. The line runs for ten miles through lovely Hampshire countryside between Alresford and Alton and over the course of about three and a half hours it makes two round trips. If you Google Watercress Line you can find details. At the end of the trip I was was having a closer look at the locomotive when the fireman invited me up onto the footplate to inspect the controls. Oh joy! Here's an archive photo.



 

Wadebridge, 'zat a 'West Country??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> You certain on that then!!



Are you?? It is '36, not '39!!


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Wadebridge, 'zat a 'West Country??


I'm no expert but I think it is.
http://locoyard.com/2013/07/06/west-country-pacific-34007-wadebridge/


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

One of the most recent returns to working order from 'Barry Condition' that is, and a true testament to all who have worked to get her back running once more!!


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Are you?? It is '36, not '39!!


Take a look at the side of the engine!





Thought you wanted this?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> Take a look at the side of the engine!
> 
> Thought you wanted this
> 
> ...





Mad Doug Biker said:


> I also got this.
> 
> @classic33, its THAT class 90!!:
> 
> ...



I sent you umpteen pictures originally - The Railfreight Distribution diamonds were part of its original version of the livery. That picture of model you have is of it after EWS took over and stuck their own vinyl on the side.

It is the same the same livery, its just that it has been modified over the years!

The others are the standard Railfreight Distribution Livery!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3128167, member: 45"]Horrible wheels though[/QUOTE]

WOOT??!! I've always liked those!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> Thought you wanted this?



The model there as you know is a sample, and the yellow roofs wont be so orange, but seen here below is the original BEFORE EWS got hold of it. It is the same one though, no others were like it






Also note the red writing on the side, another feature none of the others had:






In fact...... The others were either like this:










Or the yet later version with the blue roof, lettering, etc:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

Not much of a difference, but it was enough.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

Sorry, I need to explain to the rest of you that I have been looking for a model of 90036 (the loco in my picture) the one in the unique yellow version of the livery (it originally was an experiment to decide on the standard livery, but it remained painted like so for almost 20 years, getting increasingly tatty and b*stardised by its new owners).

I have had this conversation with Classic 33 before about the fact that it was a one off (it was an experiment) and none of the other models would be the same.






Luckily Hornby should be releasing a model of the later b*stardised version in October!! (That is a sample model so the colours aren't right on it):






Although apparently a model of the original version was released several years ago, which I seem to have missed.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Jun 2014)

To put it into perspective, it was painted at the same time as these beauts (although I don't know if they were actually connected):

http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/topic/22424-class-90s-in-european-livs/

And annoyingly seen with an example in the standard RFD livery, NOT 90036/136.


----------



## vernon (11 Jun 2014)

Pictures from last weekend's bike ride to Leeming Bar....





Class 20 arriving at Leeming Bar station





Loco yard at Leeming Bar.





A4 Bittern awaiting departure for Leyburn





D8110 running around its coaches





Class 37s in the loco yard at Leeming Bar





Restored Scruton station






The rail link to Northallerton


----------



## slowmotion (11 Jun 2014)

Lovely photos.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Jun 2014)

I was trying to find a particularly cheesy video for the Bad music thread, and found this instead.

My old local trains and Billy Connoley, what's not to like?

Ladies, gents, I give you.... The old Glasgow 'Blue Trains', 1959 - 2002

I just love the shot at 25 seconds onwards with the dog!:


View: http://youtu.be/R2ExBkvd0WQ

Now, if you don't mind, I'm off to shed tear or two....


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2014)

http://www.britishpathe.com/video/along-the-line

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w7eH6JuL50


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2014)

What railway company had a cow on the staff list?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> http://www.britishpathe.com/video/along-the-line
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w7eH6JuL50




Post that on the bad music thread!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Jun 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/Zv4qYcbB0zI


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Post that on the bad music thread!!


Its a Percy French Classic.
First class passengers remain seated.
Second class passengers get off & walk.
Third class passengers get off and shove!

Used to have it on a small recorder when I used to work in Leeds & was travelling by train. Delays & stoppages meant it was played more than once on a packed early morning train, going nowhere.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> What railway company had a cow on the staff list?



My sister has never worked on the railways so I don't know!


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> My sister has never worked on the railways so I don't know!


Mean. Does your sister ever read this?
Only asking because of shouldbeinbeds' dilema.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> Mean. Does your sister ever read this?
> Only asking because of shouldbeinbeds' dilema.



I doubt it, if I liked something, she would go out of her way to hate it and make my life f**king miserable into the bargain, so it isn't mean really.

Besides, why would she know who I was anyway??


----------



## classic33 (14 Jun 2014)

She's your sister, she's bound to know you!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Jun 2014)

classic33 said:


> She's your sister, she's bound to know you!



Yes, terrible, isn't it??

Honestly, if we weren't related then I doubt we would ever know (or want to know) each other at all.


Classic, I mean why would she know me on the forum with my MDB name!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2014)

Father's Day yesterday and my Dad wanted to visit the Severn Valley Railway so here are a few snaps from the day:






Waiting for the off at Arley.





Battle of Britain class "Sir Keith Park" arrives.





Waiting to cross with another train before proceeding.






The "Severn Valley Limited" dining train finally arrives hauled by Erlestoke Manor.





1501 again at Bewdley. This engine is fairly special to my family as we collected newspapers for years to help towards the restoration. (Back in the days when there was money in recycling newspapers.)






Just waiting for permission to proceed.




We chased the train up the valley allowing me to get this shot of 1501 powering up Eardington Bank.





At Bridgnorth this was tucked out of the way - a replica of Richard Trevithick's locomotive from 1808: "Catch Me Who Can"


----------



## JoeyB (16 Jun 2014)

Was in Swanage over the weekend, the steam railway goes through our campsite...was a lovely view. We went on the train on Saturday, my little girl loved it...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jun 2014)

JoeyB said:


> View attachment 47893
> View attachment 47894
> 
> 
> Was in Swanage over the weekend, the steam railway goes through our campsite...was a lovely view. We went on the train on Saturday, my little girl loved it...



I remember that moquette she's sitting on from the '80s/'90s, and what's more she almost has a matching t - shirt!!

Lovely picture of your daughter there by the way!!


The last time I saw Eddystone was when it was lined up with several other 'Merchant Navy' and West Country classes at the Eastleigh (Southampton) Open day in 2009. Such an amazing sight!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3135120, member: 45"]Those class 15s are powerful boys.[/QUOTE]
It certainly took off pretty smartly from each stop and didn't appear to be working that hard to do so either.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3135149, member: 45"]I believe they've got the boiler from a Manor on. Ideal for preserved lines that need power without speed.[/QUOTE]
The information I've got to hand is that it's a standard No. 10 boiler which is the same as the 2251 and 9400 classes. It's a high performing boiler (the 2251's were nicknamed Baby Castles because they steamed so well) but not as big as the standard No. 14 on the Manors.

You're right - this would be ideal for a lot of preserved lines. With the current trend for building new locomotives we could see a new batch built yet.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3135182, member: 45"]They're building a prairie just for that purpose aren't they?[/QUOTE]
Yes and to to be honest it's a more suitable engine as it'll have the performance to do outings on the main line as well. I saw the frames at Bridgnorth (no photos though). They seem to be making good progress. The project website is here.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Jun 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It certainly took off pretty smartly from each stop and didn't appear to be working that hard to do so either.



To be fair, with a max speed of 25mph on a preserved line, that wouldn't be too difficult!!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Jun 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> To be fair, with a max speed of 25mph on a preserved line, that wouldn't be too difficult!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Jun 2014)

View: http://youtu.be/k28Vfzz3HEQ

The Diamonds refer to the diamond shaped builder's plates of the North British Locomotive Company, or NBL for short, based in Glasgow.


Worth a look if you are into all that stuff - The footage of the export locos in Australia and Paraguay is good, especially the end with the train 'race' in Australia to Mahler's 1st Symphony!:

http://www.panamint.co.uk/PBSCProduct.asp?ItmID=12814077


----------



## Hover Fly (18 Jun 2014)

3 37s just passed with 3 empty flasks


----------



## the_mikey (18 Jun 2014)




----------



## Hover Fly (19 Jun 2014)

[QUOTE 3138271, member: 45"]How do you know they were empty?[/QUOTE]
They were going away from Sellafield.


----------



## Spartak (22 Jun 2014)

A couple of diesels seen at Avon Valley Railway, Biton this morning. 31130 & 07010.


----------



## Smurfy (7 Jul 2014)

Hover Fly said:


> 3 37s just passed with 3 empty flasks


Triple header? Presumably the rail operators are extremely averse to having nuclear flasks stranded in public view with a dead loco, so even a double header is considered insufficient level of redundancy to guard against failure.


----------



## Smurfy (7 Jul 2014)

When dark blue ruled!
http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/gallery/image/12393-adb-977125-977123-leeds-06-04-1988/


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2014)

YellowTim said:


> When dark blue ruled!
> http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/gallery/image/12393-adb-977125-977123-leeds-06-04-1988/


Taken from the old platform 9


----------



## Smurfy (7 Jul 2014)

classic33 said:


> Taken from the old platform 9


Did the platforms get renumbered? I see there's no 25kV overhead, it must have been full of diesels in those days!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Jul 2014)

YellowTim said:


> When dark blue ruled!
> http://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/gallery/image/12393-adb-977125-977123-leeds-06-04-1988/



The official name (except for 'BR Blue') was in fact *Monastral Blue.
*
The problem is that every depot/works did things slightly differently as regards to undercoats, etc, so sometimes, its was very blue, but at other times it was slightly greenish blue, sometimes it was dark, sometimes it was light, so, in fact, there was no one comprehensive version of the blue.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Did the platforms get renumbered? I see there's no 25kV overhead, it must have been full of diesels in those days!


New platforms built either side of the existing ones.
Newer local electric services depart from "new" Platforms 1-4. Platform 6 is now Platform 9. Extra platorms built on the far side of the station. Still waiting on the new entrance being built on that side though.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jul 2014)

Central platforms were the long distance service platforms. Mainly due to their length. 
The outer platforms were more for shorter & local services.
Its less than 15 years since they finished building the new platforms.


----------



## User16390 (3 Aug 2014)

My misspent youth was catching the train to Nottingham from Leicester in the summer, having a few pints in the Trip to Jerusalem and bashing the class 20's returning on the skegness train back to Leicester. If a rare one was hauling the train you would see bashers appear from all over the country.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4gWvm_oGHB8


I also spent my time chasing the last of the Deltic's. Wonderful machines.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdQ1_fhBmak


----------



## mcshroom (3 Aug 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Triple header? Presumably the rail operators are extremely averse to having nuclear flasks stranded in public view with a dead loco, so even a double header is considered insufficient level of redundancy to guard against failure.


Triple headers are unusual, but for safety reasons they don't want the train stopped anywhere, so the DRS services in and out of Sellafield always have two engines on them. I'd assume that the third was either being relocated, or the three flasks (with a dead loco) would be too heavy to pull by the one remaining loco.

A couple months back I watched a train pulling into the Sellafield sidings on my way back from a bike ride. From the North bound line they have to do a sort of zig-zag where they pull up to the National Rail station, then reverse down the South line a bit, pull forward and over onto a third line (siding), reverse back on this line and then finally forward through the site gates, manned by armed police. Quite an operation really


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

For you 'enthusiasts', we were chuffed along with these two a couple of weeks back...


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

It was the diesel from Victoria (Manchester) to Carnforth, there we were hooked up with the Steam engine (the one used in Harry Potter and carrying the side plates from the film). Then we set off for York. Got stopped short of Leeds, due to the high temperatures, and risks of fires from a steam engine. Rolled into Leeds, where the diesel then had to pull us backwards into York as Steam was banned. We were an hour late, so did a very fast Train Museum visit, then went to get food. Jumped back on train, but it was the diesel all the way back. Steam had now been prohibited in the area. Must say the old diesel was a quick and smooth beastie. 

It was a tough journey as it was so hot - literally cooked in the carriages. If we do it again, we will pick a shorter day out, not 14 hours !!


----------



## vernon (3 Aug 2014)

A few locomotives randomly placed in Belgrade






Outside of Serbian National Railways' headquarters





At the front of Belgrade station






At the rear of Belgrade station. This locomotive was used to pull Tito's personal train.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

Meant to add, we saw Union of South Africa coming into Carnforth in steam at the time. It was coming past our caravan today, but we missed it. I've come home to go to work, but I reminded the missus it was coming back about 8ish tonight. They ran to my folks caravan, which is nearer the line, and it came steaming through. 

Awesome machines, Don't get the affection for diesel, but steam..whoo whoo.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

As a kid, my dad took me on a few steam rides down to Portsmouth, so steam and going round air craft carriers and submarines. Been on the Golden Arrow, Sir Nigel Gresley and the Flying Scotsman. Feel very privileged now.

The Pacifics, have to be the most sexy trains ever.


----------



## vernon (3 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> The Pacifics, have to be the most sexy trains ever.



Nah, Great Western Kings are.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> Nah, Great Western Kings are.




You are kidding !


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

PS Do you not think, engineering at it's finest was/is the steam age ? It fascinates me. Love going to MOSI and just watching the machines in the steam hall. Just wow.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> Nah, Great Western Kings are.





fossyant said:


> You are kidding !


Wait until this is completed.:





http://www.p2steam.com/


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

Still not a Pacific !!!

God why are trains so pants now ?


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Wait until this is completed.:
> View attachment 52401
> 
> 
> http://www.p2steam.com/



OMG.. Just looked at the link. !!!


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> You are kidding !


They weren't the only ones


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (3 Aug 2014)

No, not like Green Arrow. It was designed for heavy duty passenger work and develops nearly 10,000 lbs more tractive effort than a V2 and 8,000 more than an A4. That was the original of course - the new one is going to be improved a bit.

Edit: posted a bit slow.


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No, not like Green Arrow. It was designed for heavy duty passenger work and develops nearly 10,000 lbs more tractive effort than a V2 and 8,000 more than an A4. That was the original of course - the new one is going to be improved a bit.
> 
> Edit: posted a bit slow.



OK too much information for a 'cyclist'


----------



## fossyant (3 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> They weren't the only ones
> View attachment 52404



Interesting.

So what's with the big 6 being restored ? There have been a couple of events the last couple of years in York.

Would like to take my dad on something really special, but not for loads of hours ?


----------



## User16390 (3 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No, not like Green Arrow. It was designed for heavy duty passenger work and develops nearly 10,000 lbs more tractive effort than a V2 and 8,000 more than an A4. That was the original of course - the new one is going to be improved a bit.
> 
> Edit: posted a bit slow.


I look forward to seeing it in action. It will be fantastic to see it going full bore attacking the lickey incline.


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So what's with the big 6 being restored ? There have been a couple of events the last couple of years in York.
> 
> Would like to take my dad on something really special, but not for loads of hours ?


B17/5 Footballer.


----------



## robjh (3 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> A few locomotives randomly placed in Belgrade
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here's one that I prepared earlier :




taken just south of Belgrade from the Istanbul train in 1986.

One of the JZ class 62 tanks that were based on the American locomotives supplied to Europe at the end of WW2 (including the Southern Railway in the UK).


----------



## classic33 (3 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> No, not like Green Arrow. It was designed for heavy duty passenger work and develops nearly 10,000 lbs more tractive effort than a V2 and 8,000 more than an A4. That was the original of course - the new one is going to be improved a bit.
> 
> Edit: posted a bit slow.



Designed for use in Scotland & later rebuilt with one set of driving wheels removed. "Cock O'North" being one of them.


----------



## vernon (3 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> OMG.. Just looked at the link. !!!



Not only did I look at the link, I recognise the building where the construction is taking place. It is at the end of the street where I was brought up and directly opposite a set of sidings that no longer exist that were used to store steam locomotives prior to them being cut up. It's a building associated with the Stockton and Darlington Railway and opposite North Road Station, Darlington. We used to push trucks along the sidings up a gentle gradient and ride back to the buffer stops on them.

Happy days!


----------



## vernon (3 Aug 2014)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Wait until this is completed.:
> View attachment 52401
> 
> 
> http://www.p2steam.com/



Still not as pretty as a King or a rebuilt Bulleid pacific come to that.


----------



## Smurfy (4 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> We used to push trucks along the sidings up a gentle gradient and ride back to the buffer stops on them.
> 
> Happy days!


Really?!! 

Edit: That sounds like the kind of thing that would bring a modern-day Health and Safety manager out in a rash (what if you fall off and lose a leg under a wheel, etc. etc.)


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> Interesting.
> 
> So what's with the big 6 being restored ? There have been a couple of events the last couple of years in York.
> 
> Would like to take my dad on something really special, but not for loads of hours ?


The "Big 6" are the last remaining A4's.

"Hogwarts Castle" isn't a Castle Class either, its a Hall Class.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2014)

fossyant said:


> For you 'enthusiasts', we were chuffed along with these two a couple of weeks back...



We live within a few hundred yards of one of the pick-up Stations on the 'Scarborough Spa Express' route
http://www.westcoastrailways.co.uk/scarborough-spa-express/scarborough-spa-express-details.cfm



Whilst last year, it seemed to invariably be (Ian Rileys) _'Lancashire Fusilier'_, with perhaps appearances by _'Scots Guardsman'_
http://www.rileyandson.co.uk/html/45407.html

Sometimes, the coaching stocking still had various logos on it - see attachment
_'Scots Guardsman'_ could also put on a good display!!!!! (my 'Desk-Top')






The 'Scarborough Flyer' also passes through (non-stop), this always seemed to have _'Duchess of Sutherland'_ on duty. or _'Princess Elizabeth'

Alycidon' _has put in an appearance there too


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2014)

And from the overbridge......................


----------



## mcshroom (6 Aug 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Triple headers are unusual, but for safety reasons they don't want the train stopped anywhere, so the DRS services in and out of Sellafield always have two engines on them. I'd assume that the third was either being relocated, or the three flasks (with a dead loco) would be too heavy to pull by the one remaining loco.
> 
> A couple months back I watched a train pulling into the Sellafield sidings on my way back from a bike ride. From the North bound line they have to do a sort of zig-zag where they pull up to the National Rail station, then reverse down the South line a bit, pull forward and over onto a third line (siding), reverse back on this line and then finally forward through the site gates, manned by armed police. Quite an operation really


A bit more. This train passed me at Ravenglass station yesterday


----------



## robjh (6 Aug 2014)

mcshroom said:


> A bit more. This train passed me at Ravenglass station yesterday


 
The 37s look odd with those little top lights above the cab. Mind you, some time since I've seen a 37 in working order.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2014)

robjh said:


> The 37s look odd with those little top lights above the cab. Mind you, some time since I've seen a 37 in working order.



They pass through Worcester regularly hauling the flasks. Always double headed and they will be class 20's or 37's. They come from down south west and up to Cumbria. I had one of their lads on a route refresh jump in the cab with me over the part of the route I sign.


----------



## 172traindriver (6 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3217529, member: 45"]They used to run past the end of our garden.[/QUOTE]

Sounds about right


----------



## dellzeqq (6 Aug 2014)

Hover Fly said:


> 3 37s just passed with 3 empty flasks


crikey! I thought for a second you were referring to the train of all trains......






for those of you denied the pleasure, this is the 377 Electrostar


----------



## User16390 (6 Aug 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Triple headers are unusual, but for safety reasons they don't want the train stopped anywhere, so the DRS services in and out of Sellafield always have two engines on them. I'd assume that the third was either being relocated, or the three flasks (with a dead loco) would be too heavy to pull by the one remaining loco.
> 
> A couple months back I watched a train pulling into the Sellafield sidings on my way back from a bike ride. From the North bound line they have to do a sort of zig-zag where they pull up to the National Rail station, then reverse down the South line a bit, pull forward and over onto a third line (siding), reverse back on this line and then finally forward through the site gates, manned by armed police. Quite an operation really



Not exactly a triple header but three syphon's, two hauling one pushing.

Thrashtastic 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kCPN2th9l4


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Aug 2014)

I've seen the Nuclear flask trains a few years ago, when we had the 'BWSOW' & stayed at a site near Silverdale


----------



## dellzeqq (7 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3217571, member: 45"]You're obsessed.[/QUOTE]
you mean transported......


----------



## Tim Hall (7 Aug 2014)

dellzeqq said:


> you mean transported......


But surely Transport of Delight is about another mode of transport altogether...

(I don't think we do actually talk of horses)


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2014)

Whatever happened to the "North of England/Scotland" Eurostar-stylee train sets they were going to run to the Med via Paris? I know they got built. I know they got sold. Darned if I can remember who bought them.


----------



## robjh (7 Aug 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Whatever happened to the "North of England/Scotland" Eurostar-stylee train sets they were going to run to the Med via Paris? I know they got built. I know they got sold. Darned if I can remember who bought them.


 Running in Canada. I got a train from Quebec to Montreal in some rather familiar-looking coaches, and all somewhat lower than the locomotive hauling them. They have been completely gutted and refitted inside but from the outside they still remind you (well, reminded me) of BR Mk4 stock.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Aug 2014)

GrumpyGregry said:


> Whatever happened to the "North of England/Scotland" Eurostar-stylee train sets they were going to run to the Med via Paris? I know they got built. I know they got sold. Darned if I can remember who bought them.


Privatisation happened to them - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_Eurostar


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2014)

robjh said:


> Running in Canada. I got a train from Quebec to Montreal in some rather familiar-looking coaches, and all somewhat lower than the locomotive hauling them. They have been completely gutted and refitted inside but from the outside they still remind you (well, reminded me) of BR Mk4 stock.


Thank you.

Via Renaissance I believe.

Such short sightedness to sell them without ever putting them into UK service.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2014)

mcshroom said:


> Privatisation happened to them - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Regional_Eurostar


and the inherent euro-phobia of the English ruling class.

Build the lines, join HS1 and HS2 together, and tax the feck out of airflights to any destination served by the new trains.


----------



## Paulus (7 Aug 2014)

It seems that happened to the sleeper carriages as well. I saw them brand new outside the Alsthom works, once the Met. Cammell works at Washford heath. They never ran in service either. I believe they were sold to Canada as well.


----------



## vernon (7 Aug 2014)

In a park in Budapest:


----------



## GrumpyGregry (7 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3218867, member: 45"]They did some very accurate measuring of the tunnels into New St a few years ago, and discovered that the trains wouldn't have fitted.[/QUOTE]
Fairly sure that's an urban myth...


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2014)

Some nice Railway/Train pics on the BBC this week

*HERE*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Aug 2014)

Is this a train or a boat??

That's....... Ummm..... Yeah.....:


View: http://youtu.be/g11qWro1LzQ

I wonder if they replaced before or after the inevitable derailment!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> I am no railway enthusiast really, but someone posted this on a friend's FB page and I thought it was a bit special:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNw_F5KRQWc&feature=youtu.be




That is something I really want to see, I have driven steam locos in Wolsztyn before and have always wanted to go back during the parade.

Next year, NEXT YEAR!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> I am no railway enthusiast really, but someone posted this on a friend's FB page and I thought it was a bit special:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNw_F5KRQWc&feature=youtu.be




And @User13710 also this was from 2008. The reason why I am showing you this is...... Well, it'll become clear soon.

First up, and actually, an extra bit here, at 2:13, you will see the loco I drove mostly, OL49-69, a most workmanlike loco.

ANYWAY, moving swiftly on...... The reason...... Look at what they had running at 2:43, and then, see if you can spot it in the run past starting at 5:23.

Can you see why it is so different from the others??:


View: http://youtu.be/u4XAMdRNuGk


....... Yes, it is Tiny Minute!! *


* - We have a much smaller loading gauge to everywhere else, so British trains are always tiny in comparison to their foreign cousins!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Aug 2014)

I imagine the noise of that could get quite hellish after a while though.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Aug 2014)

'Tis rocky times though!!:

http://www.thewolsztynexperience.org/news_events.php


This what I did:

http://www.thewolsztynexperience.org/footplating.php

They run/ran the courses as a way of funding Polish State Railways (PKP) to keep running the steam locos on normal every day services. 

Seriously, people commute to work most days behind a steam loco and do not even think to give them a second glance!!


----------



## the_mikey (11 Aug 2014)

User13710 said:


> I am no railway enthusiast really, but someone posted this on a friend's FB page and I thought it was a bit special:
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VNw_F5KRQWc&feature=youtu.be




There's a Polish engine at the Avon Valley Railway:

From Wikipedia:
Number & NameDescriptionCurrent Status Livery
No. 4015 "Karel"TKh49 0-6-0TUndergoing overhaul at The Flour Mill, LydneyPolish State Railways Green


----------



## User16390 (11 Aug 2014)

I have seen this beauty at Brno station whilst waiting for the train to Prague (Praha), a truly magnificent steam engine.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5JfY-Y-fKQ


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuvBLD5PoPQ


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (14 Aug 2014)

Pure German Intercity Porn from 1:00 onwards featuring DB's then flagship locos, the legendary Class 103s'* on the 'Express Ludwig Van Beethoven' (hence the music) (Except for the bit in the middle between 4:53 and 6:49, including a woman dressed up as a Gherkin, and that blonde gent (also seen earlier) who would have made a great Aryan of course )!!

Just sheer class dating from 1982, and as for the runpasts with the '111s and the TEE from 7.41 onwards, all I can say is OOOFFT!!!!

And NO, it isn't a steering wheel!! :


View: http://youtu.be/HyVmPY2k3rc

* - Such a distinguished class with many now in preservation (Its ok being the flagship, but they were thrashed at high speed up and down the country for nigh on 30 years, so of course, it all took it's toll on them). Do you know that when going at full bore, the class 103's power peaked at 16,000 Horse Power?? I kid you not!!


----------



## vernon (20 Aug 2014)

A double take in Hungary...

Travelling from Vienna to Budapest by train last week, I passed a locomotive depot near Hegyashalom with a black electric locomotive that looked suspiciously like a class 86. I didn't have time to find my camera phone never mind take a picture of it and I didn't give it a second thought until tonight when I looked up the class 86 locomotives on Google.

Yep. It was a class 86. I didn't realise that class 86 and 87 locomotive had been exported to Hungary and Bulgaria respectively.


----------



## Gravity Aided (21 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Is this a train or a boat??
> 
> That's....... Ummm..... Yeah.....:
> 
> ...



The FRA inspector will see you now....(Federal Railway Administration)
Might be old Rock Island Track. If so, that's quite normal.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Aug 2014)

Paulus said:


> It seems that happened to the sleeper carriages as well. I saw them brand new outside the Alsthom works, once the Met. Cammell works at Washford heath. They never ran in service either. I believe they were sold to Canada as well.


Correct.


----------



## classic33 (21 Aug 2014)

"Oliver Cromwell" is due through the Calder Valley later this month.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Aug 2014)

[QUOTE 3240948, member: 45"]Oy! You're not allowed in here! You don't like our lovely steam engines messing up your mainline network![/QUOTE]
What, you mean kettles on wheels?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> A double take in Hungary...
> 
> Travelling from Vienna to Budapest by train last week, I passed a locomotive depot near Hegyashalom with a black electric locomotive that looked suspiciously like a class 86. I didn't have time to find my camera phone never mind take a picture of it and I didn't give it a second thought until tonight when I looked up the class 86 locomotives on Google.
> 
> Yep. It was a class 86. I didn't realise that class 86 and 87 locomotive had been exported to Hungary and Bulgaria respectively.



Erm..... I posted these quite a long time ago on here....



Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh aye, and there's these too!:
> 
> 
> View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=elnuPV22t4A&feature=related






Mad Doug Biker said:


> And then, of course, there is Bulgaria where there are these.... strangely familiar looking machines.... I can't think where I've ever seen them before....
> 
> 
> View: http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Hj7FstYv6KQ&feature=related
> ...




And THEN, at the end, you commented on the EU06 video that was posted at the same time, therefore you would have seen the '86 and '87 videos at the time too!! 

Comment seen below.....



vernon said:


> A nice video with a huge cast of trucks and a loco in the supporting role....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> A double take in Hungary...
> 
> Travelling from Vienna to Budapest by train last week, I passed a locomotive depot near Hegyashalom with a black electric locomotive that looked suspiciously like a class 86. I didn't have time to find my camera phone never mind take a picture of it and I didn't give it a second thought until tonight when I looked up the class 86 locomotives on Google.
> 
> Yep. It was a class 86. I didn't realise that class 86 and 87 locomotive had been exported to Hungary and Bulgaria respectively.



They do look pretty good though, it had to be said!!


----------



## vernon (22 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Erm..... I posted these quite a long time ago on here....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't think that I hang on every word and watch every video that you post do you?

I only have a passing interest in locomotives and trains now. My interest has crossed the threshold from obsessive to average.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> You don't think that I hang on every word and watch every video that you post do you?
> 
> I only have a passing interest in locomotives and trains now. My interest has crossed the threshold from obsessive to average.



...... Not good enough!!


----------



## BrumJim (22 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> They do look pretty good though, it had to be said!!


If you like black bricks.


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2014)




----------



## Dark46 (23 Aug 2014)

The class 31 stands out like a sore thumb


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2014)

Dark46 said:


> The class 31 stands out like a sore thumb



Not as much as the eejits in high bloody viz, and there aren't even wearing helmets either!!


----------



## classic33 (23 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> *Not as much as the eejits in high bloody viz, *and there aren't even wearing helmets either!!


Thought that was the purpose of Hi-Vis!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Thought that was the purpose of Hi-Vis!



Yebbut a '31 is a '31, people have a choice though.... 



Besides, that is none other than D5500 (although I think it is carrying it's post 1974 number of 31018.... I think), the doyen of a class which over 50 years later is still working in service, so except for the livery making it stand out, it has just as much right being there as anything else, it owes the country nothing, and in fact, to me, it is the Chinese loco* and the Shinkansen in the background that stick out like sore thumbs.


* - Although it is an example of a loco built for export, I get it.


----------



## Dark46 (23 Aug 2014)

Here is another Class 31 at Lydney , I really don't like the colours! I prefer BR green and yellow


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2014)

As I remember, only one '31 was painted in EWS - 31466..... *THAT!*

I'd rather it was kept in a livery like that as there are far too many green or blue examples out there in preservation as it is!!
The same applies to many other classes, half of them are in '50s, '60s, '70s or '80s condition, but there are only a handful for the (more colourful) period after that.

You want a green '31?? Well, leave 31466 alone and go see the umpteen others clogging the preserved railways up instead!! 

Yes yes, I know it is all down to the owners and all the rest, but really, there tends to be such a complete lack of imagination in the preservation world, and quite honestly, I feel heartened when I see see something in a livery other than green or blue.
The Network Southeast liveried Thumper on the Epping - Ongar railway for example is a great example!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2014)

I will give you a true example of this lack of imagination in action:

There were a handful of class 20s that worked in France for a few years, they were modernised, carried new liveries, etc etc.
So, when they were withdrawn, some were preserved and brought back from France, and, what did the new owners do?? Did they keep them in their French condition as different, vibrant and dynamic locos?? Did they keep them as locos worth going to see?? Locos worth talking about??

No, they returned or are intending to return them all to 'British' condition, as if there is a shortage of them!!

They had locos that would have stood out, would have been something worth seeing, but..... NO!! That would have involved just a tiny little bit of imagination, and we can't have that, can we?? (Admittedly, one is now working on the Underground and was in that Blue red and white Tube livery).

This is one of them (with a couple of admittedly non green or blue '20s keeping it company).






My God, I'd have repainted it in that French livery, added all the various pieces back onto it such as the plates and company plaque, seen removed from the front, etc etc, and just kept it as is!

* - All info correct at time of reading it anyway, and I do hope that someone does change their mind and keep one of them as is!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2014)

Sorry, my fellow enthusiasts do annoy me at times.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2014)

Coras Impoir Eirann is supposed to be due to receive at least one class 20. Which livery it'll end up wearing is another matter.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Coras Impoir Eirann is supposed to be due to receive at least one class 20. Which livery it'll end up wearing is another matter.



Well, since they have got rid of a lot of their locos, that would be perverse beyond words, especially as it would need to be regauged too!!


....... Really? They are sending a '20 to Ireland?? I can't think of anything more retarded!


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2014)

Most of their stock is that old, that simply maintaning is hard enough. 
Two General Electric units are currently in use, on the freight side of operations. Newer passenger rolling stock is ex Virgin stock.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Most of their stock is that old, that simply maintaning is hard enough.
> Two General Electric units are currently in use, on the freight side of operations.



Yes they had/have all those GMs, most dating from the '60/'70s onwards right up until the '201s of the mid '90s, so why in the name of buggery would they then choose an English Electric loco which has absolutely no amount of spares already in the country!!



> Newer passenger rolling stock is ex Virgin stock.



Is it? They have had mk2s and '3s for years, since new practically!


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes they had/have all those GMs, most dating from the '60/'70s onwards right up until the '201s of the mid '90s, so why in the name of buggery would they then choose an English Electric loco which has absolutely no amount of spares already in the country!!
> 
> 
> 
> Is it? They have had mk2s and '3s for years, since new practically!


On the Dublin-Limerick/Cork run, its ex-Virgin stock.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2014)

Fairynuff, they must have replaced things then (well ok, I know the Cravens vehicles were anyway).


Incidentally, the Mk4s are all new though.


----------



## classic33 (25 Aug 2014)




----------



## vernon (25 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Sorry, my fellow enthusiasts do annoy me at times.



Not as much as you annoy them I bet.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2014)

Station?​


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2014)

Leeds Industrial Museum last Saturday. A selection of Leeds built locomotives.






Fowler 0-4-0 diesel mechanical






Manning Wardle 0-4-0






Jack, Hunslet 0-4-0 narrow gauge

I was expecting to see Jack in steam but it looks like it's out of service judging by the uncovered steam dome.


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2014)

Technical Museum, Vienna a fortnight ago.
















The firebox inner of a locomotive whose fireman allowed the water level to get too low....

Driver and fireman survived the explosion.


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2014)

Transport museum Budapest four weeks ago:










Front section of Swedish built locomotive.





Section locomotive





Now I know how spark arresters work.











Wooden model.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 54459
> 
> Station?​



Somewhere like Hawick or Melrose?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Aug 2014)

vernon said:


> Not as much as you annoy them I bet.



Yes, it's a chore!


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Somewhere like Hawick or Melrose?


Neither


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Station?


Calder Valley line?





vernon said:


> Leeds Industrial Museum last Saturda



Digressing somewhat, but there is still a 'Transport' section on there, that features a lot of railway structures, have you ever looked at/joined?

http://www.secretleeds.com/


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Calder Valley line?


Yes, maybe & no!


----------



## the_mikey (27 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 54459
> 
> Station?​



Is the line still in use?


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Is the line still in use?


Yes


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Aug 2014)

Ah ok, I thought it was the last train on the Waverly line - A Deltic ran the very last train (a tour I think, hence the headboard), and the mills looked like something from the weaving industry down there.
A Schoolboy error anyway as on closer examination, it has its TOPs number from 1974, but, the line closed in 1969. DUR!!

As for where it is, it is a Deltic, so its probably in the east and there are Mills, so..... Yorkshire.... The..... Umm...... Aire Valley/Keighley Worth Valley...... Or similar??

By the way, the headboard says 'Trans Pennine something something' (I can't read the two words below). So, Yorkshire or Lancashire...... Probably...... The Leeds end of the Settle Carlisle??


----------



## the_mikey (27 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 54459
> 
> Station?​



The train has just appeared from a tunnel, a bit like it does at Halifax, only that isn't Halifax...


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> The train has just appeared from a tunnel, a bit like it does at Halifax, only that isn't Halifax...


Yes, yes & no.
Shame on you. End of platforms 1 & 2.


----------



## vernon (27 Aug 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Digressing somewhat, but there is still a 'Transport' section on there, that features a lot of railway structures, have you ever looked at/joined?
> 
> http://www.secretleeds.com/



My some showed me a 'hidden Leeds' web site that had stuff that was a lot more interesting than the stuff on secretleeds.com. There was quite a bit to do with railways especially around Holbeck. For instance, heading out of Leeds on the A58, there are some bricked up staircases in the walls supporting the railway bridges. You'd not give the walls a second glance driving past but are easily spotted on foot.

I've also walked along Meanwood Beck, down Mabgate under some culverts and emerged at the river Aire.


----------



## classic33 (27 Aug 2014)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2014)

Vernon

Try this site, Phil is one of the 'fonts of all knowledge' on Secret Leeds

His pages include a Meanwood Beck meander (& a lovely trip in the Standedge Tunnels!)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/


----------



## Paulus (28 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 54459
> 
> Station?​


The signal plate is H, so if not Halifax, would it be Huddersfield?


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2014)

Paulus said:


> The signal plate is H, so if not Halifax, would it be Huddersfield?


Its Halifax. @the_mikey said "only that isn't Halifax", which got the No.

Engine number is 55009, Headboard reads "Trans-Pennine Deltic Lament"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Aug 2014)

Paulus said:


> The signal plate is H, so if not Halifax, would it be Huddersfield?



I personally think it stands for

'Hoo* cares??' 









* - Yes I am aware the is a Hoo Junction somewhere in the Sarf East


----------



## the_mikey (28 Aug 2014)

classic33 said:


> Its Halifax. @the_mikey said "only that isn't Halifax", which got the No.
> 
> Engine number is 55009, Headboard reads "Trans-Pennine Deltic Lament"



I thought it looked a lot like Halifax but the buildings and rail layout has changed somewhat which caused my doubt.


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2014)

the_mikey said:


> I thought it looked a lot like Halifax but the buildings and rail layout has changed somewhat which caused my doubt.


Macks(Nestles) is still there, to the right, today.
Used to have a through line to Leeds. Non of this into Bradford one way & out another malarky


----------



## Smurfy (10 Sep 2014)




----------



## classic33 (10 Sep 2014)

YellowTim said:


> View attachment 55707


Locomotive or train though!


----------



## Smurfy (11 Sep 2014)

Errrrrr, both, kind of. It's on a locomotive, but at the time the locomotive was attached to the royal train in NRM.


----------



## Smurfy (11 Sep 2014)




----------



## Mad Doug Biker (12 Sep 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Errrrrr, both, kind of. It's on a locomotive, but at the time the locomotive was attached to the royal train in NRM.



The last time I saw 87001 at the NRM it was in a dark corner coupled to a Mk2 which carried the old 'Blue Pullman' railtour livery (they may have been repainted since then).

Not my picture:






I wasn't aware of any (recent) Royal Train coaches were there.

Anyway:

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_87


----------



## snorri (12 Sep 2014)

Railway rant.
The haggis was good on the sleeper last night, not so the dessert. I asked what was their Dessert of the Day and was told it was lemon crumble, said I'll take that please, but was then told there was none left, and that was before the train had even left Euston! OK, I'll go for second choice brownie and custard, none of that left either. Third choice the cheeseboard, as the steward placed it on my table he said "Your lemon crumble sir".


----------



## vernon (12 Sep 2014)

User said:


> Mr R and I are planning a trip to India...
> 
> 
> ...to go on the hill railways.



Darjeeling & Himalayan?

I'm jealous!

I really like their antiquated Sharp Stewart locomotives


----------



## Smurfy (12 Sep 2014)

This is my 5000th CycleChat post!

And where better than the Rail Enthusiast Thread?


----------



## Gravity Aided (13 Sep 2014)

Where better, indeed!


----------



## User16390 (17 Sep 2014)

Taken at Olomouc station after working a train from Prostejov.


----------



## User16390 (17 Sep 2014)

Thrash Master giving it large through Olomouc Station


----------



## Hover Fly (17 Sep 2014)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Not as much as the eejits in high bloody viz, and there aren't even wearing helmets either!!


An interesting fact about high-viz in museums, passed on to me by a curator. Stand about in hi-viz and public will treat you as if you are not there, no high-viz but a name-badge and people will ask you every damned question going.


----------



## vernon (21 Sep 2014)

Friday night/ Saturday morning at Ribblehead






The former quarry sidings at Ribblehead station is now a log loading yard






Haven't a clue which class it is, General Electric? heading out onto Ribblehead Viaduct towards Carlisle.






Double headed light locomotives heading towards Carlisle.


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> 50,009
> 
> Where oh where is @Mad Doug Biker ?
> 
> Has he retired like Alex Salmond? Is he AlexSalmond?


 William


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2014)

User14044mountain said:


> 50,009
> 
> Where oh where is @[B]Mad Doug Biker[/B] ?
> 
> Has he retired like Alex Salmond? *Is he AlexSalmond?*


Both disappeared last Thursday!


----------



## slowmotion (23 Sep 2014)

View attachment 57149
A year ago, we stayed in a hostel in Nelson,BC, Canada. The town is on The Canadian Pacific line. Freight trains stay for a while in the yard, and then blow their "long, lonesome whistles" before setting off to the north east. Canadian trains can be quite long. Maybe 120 freight cars, two and a half kilometres long with three locomotives. We dashed to the road crossing to see a freight train leave, ringing it's bell over the road crossings as it went. It was just 40 wagons long. Only a couple of yards from the side of the freight, you could smell the contents as they passed. Chemicals sometimes, but mainly the wonderful smell of freshly milled timber.

Sorry about the locomotive image. It falls over on it's side when I post it!


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2014)

Any better?


----------



## slowmotion (23 Sep 2014)

Thanks! I rotated it many times and it always ended up sleeping on its left hand side. Odd that.


----------



## vernon (27 Sep 2014)

Today's visit to the remains of the Derwent Valley Light Railway at Murton. The line was once 16 miles long and now only a half mile of track remains with hopes of a short extension along the trackbed towards York to the point where Sustrans has commandeered the remainder.















Ruston Hornsby 88DS 0-4-0 shunter





Fowler 0-4-0 shunter with a Planet diesel shunter hiding behind it.


----------



## vernon (5 Oct 2014)

Ribblehead last Friday. The sidings at the station seems to have regular traffic. This week it was a class 66.


----------



## the_mikey (19 Oct 2014)

Two from the Avon Valley Railway today:


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2014)

Northbound Texas Eagle, at Normal, taken from the Constitution Trail.


----------



## slowmotion (26 Oct 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Northbound Texas Eagle, at Normal, taken from the Constitution Trail.


 Well I never! Here's Steve Earle and the Del McCoury Band....
[media]
View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSK18G55xP4
[/media]


----------



## Gravity Aided (26 Oct 2014)

Here's a blast from the past-an ex-Milwaukee Road Commuter EMD F40-c(note side louvers)_Village of Schaumburg _with a big commuter train in tow, some cars are still marked for the Milwaukee Road. METRA took over running commuter service from the several railroads that ran commuter service to and from Chicago. This is an old film shot from the 80'sor 90's, you can see the "lean" in the front of the locomotive as it passed counter to the camera shutter at great speed.


----------



## Spartak (1 Nov 2014)

London Transport engine L150 running this morning on the Avon Valley Railway, Bitton.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Nov 2014)

vernon said:


> Today's visit to the remains of the Derwent Valley Light Railway at Murton. The line was once 16 miles long and now only a half mile of track remains with hopes of a short extension along the trackbed towards York to the point where Sustrans has commandeered the remainder.
> .



Sorry to digress......
We used to take 'small-child' to the Santa Specials there, where (or so it seemed!) they had local 'Care In The Community' groups playing at being Elves & other such creatures in December
Now I'm a man who could give (pre chest-pains) The Grinch lessons, but I enjoyed it
Well worth a visit, if you're within a reasonable distance of it
 

http://www.murtonpark.co.uk/santa-special/



slowmotion said:


> Well I never! Here's Steve Earle and the Del McCoury Band....
> [media]
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSK18G55xP4
> [/media]



My thoughts exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!

(Seen him twice; once on the 'Exit 0' tour, then again, when promoting the 'Townes' CD)


And, here's a live version (they did this on 'Later' with Jools Holland too, but I can't find it)


----------



## Smurfy (11 Nov 2014)

*Journey into the 1950s: travelling by steam to Chinese town that time forgot*
Rail service in rural Sichuan is a lifeline for local people and a big pull for tourists who want a last glimpse of the age of steam
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2014/nov/10/china-steam-train-sichuan


----------



## Smurfy (11 Nov 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> Northbound Texas Eagle, at Normal, taken from the Constitution Trail.


Why do the coaches appear to be double-decker, but with hardly any windows downstairs?


----------



## vernon (11 Nov 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Why do the coaches appear to be double-decker, but with hardly any windows downstairs?



The majority of the passengers are giraffes.


----------



## Spartak (11 Nov 2014)

Seen this morning at Avon Valley Railway, Bitton.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Why do the coaches appear to be double-decker, but with hardly any windows downstairs?


The bottom levels, IIRC, have baggage rooms, a few seats for handicapped in the case of coaches, a kitchen, in the case of dining cars, and handicapped accessible sleepers for the sleeper car. So the bottom levels are mostly reserved for the operations that require platform service, and the upper levels are the ones used for most passenger accommodation. The Santa Fe Railroad first adopted this configuration back in the 1960's, and it worked out well. Chicago area commuter trains, for the most part, are also 2 levels, but with more seating on both levels and an open gallery much of the length of the car. With Amtrak, you only see these "Superliners" on long distance trains generally. Most of our trains still use Amfleet and Bombardier coaches and a club car. BTW, the dining car also has a plexiglass roof. Very posh. Superliner costs no extra, either.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2014)




----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Nov 2014)

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUERtAe73NI


----------



## Smurfy (11 Nov 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> The bottom levels, IIRC, have baggage rooms, a few seats for handicapped in the case of coaches, a kitchen, in the case of dining cars, and handicapped accessible sleepers for the sleeper car. So the bottom levels are mostly reserved for the operations that require platform service, and the upper levels are the ones used for most passenger accommodation. The Santa Fe Railroad first adopted this configuration back in the 1960's, and it worked out well. Chicago area commuter trains, for the most part, are also 2 levels, but with more seating on both levels and an open gallery much of the length of the car. With Amtrak, you only see these "Superliners" on long distance trains generally. Most of our trains still use Amfleet and Bombardier coaches and a club car. BTW, the dining car also has a plexiglass roof. Very posh. Superliner costs no extra, either.


Privatisation in the UK has seen services being removed from trains, it all seems to be about number of seats now


----------



## Gravity Aided (12 Nov 2014)

Due to low population per square mile, we have always had a hard time getting the government to see the necessity for developing rail travel to correspond with the current century, ever since 1972 and the government control of all railroad passenger service except for those of the Rock Island(supposedly didn't have enough money to join) and Rio Grande Railroads(didn't want to join as they offered a better caliber of service) Lots of train offs occurred then. sometimes whole states, such as Iowa, in the intervening years, have had no service at all. That may change soon, as I hear Iowa may get a passenger train soon. Illinois, on the Chicago to St.Louis corridor, has a large ridership, many trains, and high speed service. Number of seats is important, but speed and reliability of service fill those seats. Also, I might add that if I reserve a couple of weeks in advance, I can get a rail ticket to Chicago for about $20 US. Cheaper than a days parking in Chicago.


----------



## Gravity Aided (16 Nov 2014)

[QUOTE 3380661, member: 259"]Blimey, I wouldn't mind a go on this! 

First passengers on Japanese maglev train travel at speeds of 311 mph

[/QUOTE]
Sounds a mite uncomfortable. The train is something you should be able to get up and walk around in, like a town on wheels, where everybody tells you their life story. I think it is de rigeur to do so. Where's the travel, if your only experience is the back of the seat in front of you, and uncomfortable jiggling? I think there may not be a dining car or noodle stall on this train.


----------



## Berties (17 Nov 2014)

I have to cross three level crossings on my rural route between Salisbury and Romsey on my commute, over the last few years some of the bridges were replaced by heightened constructions and some ballast dug out to give more height to allow containers from the the docks of Southampton come through,most afternoons I have to stop at the crossings and am amazed at the amount of freight that can be pulled by one engine keeping it off the road,I have counted over 40 containers


----------



## Spartak (20 Nov 2014)

Seen this afternoon at Westerleigh Oil Terminal


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2014)

Spartak said:


> Seen this afternoon at Westerleigh Oil Terminal
> 
> View attachment 62197


Why's the driver giving you that funny look?


----------



## Smurfy (20 Nov 2014)

classic33 said:


> Why's the driver giving you that funny look?


Vacant stare?


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Vacant stare?


Looking in the direction of the person taking the photo!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Nov 2014)

Not sure if posted.
Some great pics from WW1 and women working the railways *HERE*


----------



## ianrauk (26 Nov 2014)

London Bridge at rush hour.
200 trains in 90 seconds


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2014)

The shunter 'Kingswood' at Avon Valley Railway this morning.


----------



## classic33 (5 Dec 2014)

Anyone able to name the only railway that had a cow listed on its payroll?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Dec 2014)

Here you go train nobbers. These just arrived at the station while I was waiting for a real train. The announcer said, very dryly, for all you so called train enthusiasts, what you're waiting for is just arriving at platform 1.











They looked pretty good actually, smell nice too, loads of fancy coaches too!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Dec 2014)

450407 runs the 'Scarborough Spa Express' in summer, & I can hear it from my house, & see it, if I walk to the nearest bridge


46115 'Scots Guardsman' was used a lot though, too;


----------



## ianrauk (22 Dec 2014)

Good piece on the BBC about the 125's and it's eventual replacement *HERE*


----------



## the_mikey (22 Dec 2014)

Christmas lights reflected by 31130 at Avon Valley Railway this evening.


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3437430, member: 259"]Saw Bittern on the main line last Friday. The noise that thing makes is fricken unbelievable!

(Not my picture, I tried to take one on the phone but it was too dark)




[/QUOTE]

Noise? Looks like it's cruising on the flat there. You should hear the noise an A4 makes storming up Drumochter Bank, with a K4 adding to the din. 






Modern life is rubbish.


----------



## flyingfish (22 Dec 2014)

Saw Bittern in Hitchin a couple of weeks ago and Union of South Africa in Luton on Saturday
Pete


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2014)

[QUOTE 3437430, member: 259"]Saw Bittern on the main line last Friday. The noise that thing makes is fricken unbelievable!

(Not my picture, I tried to take one on the phone but it was too dark)




[/QUOTE]

Yep!!

Beautiful to see, & even better at main-line speeds


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2014)




----------



## Smurfy (23 Dec 2014)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Here you go train nobbers. These just arrived at the station while I was waiting for a real train. The announcer said, very dryly, for all you so called train enthusiasts, what you're waiting for is just arriving at platform 1.
> 
> View attachment 74071
> 
> ...


Both of those are owned by the same person, Ian Riley, so no surprise they were seen together.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LMS_Stanier_Class_5_4-6-0#Preservation


----------



## Smurfy (23 Dec 2014)

classic33 said:


> Anyone able to name the only railway that had a cow listed on its payroll?


Indian Railways?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Indian Railways?


No.


----------



## Smurfy (23 Dec 2014)

Selside is usually good for a noisy trainspotting experience


----------



## Smurfy (23 Dec 2014)

classic33 said:


> No.


I don't have any other guesses. Thought it might be India with the cow being sacred in Hinduism.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2014)

Union Pacific ?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Dec 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


>



Nice photo, GA.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


>



Agreed, nice pic!!

I've got a few B&W prints somewhere, that I took on Leeds Station about 20-25 years ago, I'll have to try & find them/scan them

Here's a slow-shutter speed scanned image of a HST, leaving Wakefield WestGate (southbound), probably about 1985??


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2014)

I love that, great photo. HST's were something altogether different, like the Talgo a generation before.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Dec 2014)

Little grumble. Why do East Coast run their HSTs with the cycle spaces at the north end, but their electric Class 91s with the guards van at the south end? It would be a lot easier for me if they were all the same way round.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Dec 2014)

The advantage of IC225s running with the 91 at the North end (and hence the DVT with guards van at the south end) is two-fold:
1) First class passengers (who are always at the south end so that they are nearer the exit/entrance at Kings Cross ) are furthest away from the noisy business end.
2) In summer the 91s are outside when arriving at Kings Cross, allowing them to cool down better than if they were inside. Electrics were known to get so hot they set off the fire extinguishers, although there has now been a mod to ensure that fans continue to run after the train has stopped.

Dunno about the IC125's, though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2014)

Gravity Aided said:


> I love that, great photo. HST's were something altogether different, like the Talgo a generation before.


Thankyou!
My Secondary School (High School, to you?) was at the top of a cutting on the Leeds-London line (a few miles north of Wakefield), & when I was there, was common to hear the Deltics as they started to pick up speed, if the signals were with them
A glorious noise!!!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2014)

My school was along the Peoria and Eastern gradient from Pekin Yards.Old diesels, with helper engines, often GP-7s


----------



## User16390 (23 Dec 2014)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thankyou!
> My Secondary School (High School, to you?) was at the top of a cutting on the Leeds-London line (a few miles north of Wakefield), & when I was there, was common to hear the Deltics as they started to pick up speed, if the signals were with them
> A glorious noise!!!


Ahh yes Deltics, I spent many school holidays chasing them with an East Midlands Rover between Doncaster and Peterborough. Wonderful sounding machines.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3O4IdRWnL1k


----------



## BrumJim (23 Dec 2014)

Wonderful sound of birds, ruined by a diesel kicking out so much smoke it looks like it wants to be a steam train!


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Dec 2014)

You can hear birds anytime. Napier Deltics, not so often.
Opposed pistons!


----------



## ianrauk (23 Dec 2014)

Here you go...just found this, think I mentioned it before..
60 trucks train in the desert of Utah.

(loud wind noise warning)


----------



## the_mikey (28 Dec 2014)

On BBC iPlayer currently there is a programme called 'Bird's Eye View - Beside the Seaside' which is a helicopter view of parts of the UK narrated by John Betjeman( in the late 60's) which features a glimpse of some railway activity, notably a class 52 hauled train a DMU and others.


----------



## vernon (28 Dec 2014)

User said:


> It is filthy. Were they always that bad?



Usually only when starting or in need of a service which was quite often. If I remember correctly roughly a third of the class were being attended to at any given time.


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Dec 2014)

If the Napier Deltic was anything like the Fairbanks-Morse locomotives in America, (also having opposed piston design) the repair record was much the same, about 1/3 of units out. Piston wear was a great problem for F-M in their opposed piston engines, and caused them to smoke quite a bit, as oil leaked past piston seals and was burned with fuel.


----------



## flyingfish (29 Dec 2014)

I was told that early diesels and late steam locomotives had similar levels of emissions
Pete


----------



## Gravity Aided (29 Dec 2014)

And both had about the same down-time. Steam took 5 minutes to find a problem, and 5 days to fix it. Diesels took 5 days to find a problem, and 5 minutes to fix it. Or vice-versa, dependent on the problem. In all honesty, when some of the early diesels were new, they ran quite well, with low emissions, for their time. Then railroads started losing money or funds, and maintenance slid, and these latter day problems, witnessed by later observers, form some basis of that view. Case in point:-I'm in the states, and saw Alco RS-3s belonging to both Penn Central and Gulf-Mobile and Ohio. Penn-Centrals smoked it up quite a bit, GM&O's did not. All in the maintenance.


----------



## robjh (29 Dec 2014)

I recently had a day at the Bluebell Railway, with an old friend of mine who now has links with the railway. It was a great day out - my first one at the Bluebell since I was at school - and culminated in a footplate ride from Horsted Keynes to Sheffield Park. I was particularly struck by the large range of really old locomotives and coaching stock, and the careful restoration of old wooden coaches that was going on.











on the footplate of an ex-Southern Railway S15 class 4-6-0





the view ahead - running tender-first





arrival at Sheffield Park


----------



## flyingfish (30 Dec 2014)

Sorry for late notice but A4 Bittern is coming down the ecml passing hitchin around 19-30 tonight
Pete


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Dec 2014)

Bittern schedule here;

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t14/t1230a.htm


----------



## flyingfish (30 Dec 2014)

Thanks Richard I can't post links from my phone
Pete


----------



## theloafer (31 Dec 2014)

this might come in handy soon.. just found on my phone.. was at Railway Museum Shildon


----------



## vernon (4 Jan 2015)

I paid a visit to the Middleton Railway as an excuse to get out on my bike. The railway was closed but I was allowed to explore the maintenance shed by one of the volunteers.










Kitson 5469 of 1933, essentially a Manning Wardle design.






Far locomotive Brush 91 near locomotive Peckett 5003 of 1958





Near locomotive, Greenwood and Batley coke oven locomotive. Unusable because of it's unusual dimensions but preserved as an example of a Leeds built locomotive.





Hunslett, Picton of 1927 rescued from Trinidad but unlikely to be restored. 





Sentinel LNER Yi vertical boilered locomotive.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jan 2015)

Nice!

Not been to Middleton Railway for a few years (August 2007, according to dates on pics)

Here's my contribution;

Matthew Murray



The climb up, under the M1 bridge





_'Duchess of Sutherland'_ restarting at Pontefract Baghill (the Hobbit station??), after watering
A nice tight curve. & a masterly display getting moving
Saturday 29th June 2013






_'Tornado'_ at Burton Salmon, by site of the old station (taken from the 'Tadcaster Turn-Pike'/A162)
Saturday 7th July 2013


----------



## vernon (4 Jan 2015)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nice!
> 
> Not been to Middleton Railway for a few years (August 2007, according to dates on pics)



You wouldn't recognise the place, I didn't! The station is no more. It was demolished in 2007 which dates my last visit before today as 2007 or earlier, and replaced with a Heritage Lottery Fund financed locomotive hall and I'm assuming that the station has been displaced further along the line by tens of metres - the locomotive hall and station were not accessible today. 

I was hoping to visit the Abbey Light Railway in Kirkstall on my way home but sadly, it is no more. The owner died and the entire railway has been sold on to other 2' gauge operators and the loco shed had been demolished. It last operated in spring 2013.


----------



## vernon (4 Jan 2015)

I completed the construction of a 7mm scale Conflat wagon today from a Parkside Dundas kit.

It's my first step towards a model railway layout - my first in over forty years.


----------



## Katherine (5 Jan 2015)

E. L. R. Rawtenstall station, the last week-end in November, Lancashire weekend.


----------



## robjh (5 Jan 2015)

A propos of nothing really, I was looking at pictures of what I was doing four years ago, and came across these.
They were taken at Míli (Μύλοι in Greek, sometimes transliterated as Myloi) on the Peloponnese, where the station has become a dump for decommissioned locomotives from the metre-gauge network that runs right around the peninsula. As far as I know the line has had no trains for some years.

















(the rjh family conveyance can be glimpsed at the side of photo 4)


----------



## vernon (11 Jan 2015)

I called in at the Nene Valley Railway today on my way home from the Straw Bear Festival at Whittlesea.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jan 2015)

Couple of pics taken today at Bitton.


----------



## Spartak (3 Feb 2015)

Seen today leaving Westerleigh Oil Terminal


----------



## vernon (21 Feb 2015)

Edinburgh this week...















Hawthorn 0-4-0 shunter. National Museum of Scotland. 






Model of a locomotive based upon a refined version of Locomotion Number One. National Museum of Scotland.





Edinburgh Waverley Station





Complex pointwork at Edinburgh Waverley Station. Points, slips and double slips


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Mar 2015)

D816 Eclipse



That is all.


----------



## Smurfy (20 Mar 2015)




----------



## Smurfy (20 Mar 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXE0MLOVsls


----------



## Smurfy (20 Mar 2015)

Apologies for all the steam porn. I promise I'll stop after this one.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbRymwoLlzs


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2015)

YellowTim said:


> Apologies for all the steam porn. I promise I'll stop after this one.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbRymwoLlzs



Why stop?

Or is Yellow Tim going to become Beeching


----------



## Smurfy (20 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Why stop?
> 
> Or is Yellow Tim going to become Beeching


I probably ought to put some of my own vids on YouTube and link to them. I have a great wheelslip video somewhere in the archives. It took several goes to get the train moving, and at each attempt there was a thunderous racket that echoed around the entire station.


----------



## Smurfy (21 Mar 2015)

*Model railways showed an idealised England until 'sexy scenes' came along*
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/goodlife...sed-England-until-sexy-scenes-came-along.html


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

YellowTim said:


> *Model railways showed an idealised England until 'sexy scenes' came along*
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/goodlife...sed-England-until-sexy-scenes-came-along.html


That's so out of date, people have been doing it (geddit?) for years!!


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

YellowTim said:


> *Model railways showed an idealised England until 'sexy scenes' came along*
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/goodlife...sed-England-until-sexy-scenes-came-along.html


http://www.depsite.eu/Preiser-10107-Nudist-bathers/en


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> D816 Eclipse
> 
> 
> 
> That is all.





YellowTim said:


>





@Gravity Aided, @Katherine, @User16390, Yes, the old Warship Class (class 42 and 43) https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_42, they had a VERY premature end (1972) along with the rest of Diesel Hydraulic types which almost all had pitifully short careers - The 'Baby Warships' (class 22) (1971/2) https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_22, the 'Hymeks' (class 35) (1975) https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_35, the protoype Warships (class 41) (1968) https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_D20/2, and finally, the 'Westerns' (class 52) (February 1977) , giving them something of a cult status, especially the 'Westerns' https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_52.

The longest career any of them had was 15/16 years.

The one exception were the class 14 'Teddy Bears', which went from having one of the shortest careers in BR history (1964 - 69) to having the longest for the Hydraulics as most were sold into industry, something that was almost unheard of for diesels at the time! The irony now is that, for a class that shouldn't have survived, there are now more examples preserved of them than any other Diesel Hydraulic type!! 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_14

Anyway, most of the Warship names were alphabetical, making it easier to remember them!:

http://www.railblue.com/Fleet/class_42_fleet.htm


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

Class 20's are being reintroduced round this nec o'woods, to mainline service.
There's also three Claytons not far from me. All with the same owner.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Class 20's are being reintroduced round this nec o'woods, to mainline service.
> There's also three Claytons not far from me. All with the same owner.



Only one class 17 'Clayton' was ever preserved, so are you cavorting in the great engine shed in the sky or something??


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Only one class 17 'Clayton' was ever preserved, so are you cavorting in the great engine shed in the sky or something??


None of the three are in presevation


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> None of the three are in presevation



Only one 'Clayton' survives!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

Class 14s are not Claytons, the Claytons were the class 17s.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> None of the three are in presevation



These aren't models are they??


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> These aren't models are they??


Where would any engine end up, if not in presevation?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Where would any engine end up, if not in presevation?



Some power units end up in industrial use, but I don't know of any class 17 engines


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Some power units end up in industrial use, but I don't know of any class 17 engines


Or in a scrapyard!

One with its own siding.


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Mar 2015)

Got a few pics and things when im straight .been a good day


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Or in a scrapyard!
> 
> One with its own siding.



What?


----------



## classic33 (21 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What?


Did many not end up in scrapyards?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Did many not end up in scrapyards?



Yes, in about 19 feckin' 71!!


----------



## vernon (21 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yes, in about 19 feckin' 71!!



Belligerence is so unbecoming....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (21 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> Belligerence is so unbecoming....



So was the fashion in 1971, what of it??


----------



## User16390 (21 Mar 2015)

Regularly visit Hereford on a Saturday . Nearly always their is a Class 66 (shed) or a Class 60 (tug) awaiting a driver ticking over ready to take its freight to an unknown destination. today it was the turn of 66177.


----------



## Smurfy (22 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> That's so out of date, people have been doing it (geddit?) for years!!


What, nude volley ball, or looking through a hole in the fence?


classic33 said:


> http://www.depsite.eu/Preiser-10107-Nudist-bathers/en


Does it come with the peeping tom figure?


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2015)

YellowTim said:


> What, nude volley ball, or looking through a hole in the fence?
> 
> Does it come with the peeping tom figure?


Peeping school kids, a seperate item
There's even a few motorised In HO scale


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Mar 2015)

YellowTim said:


> What, nude volley ball, or looking through a hole in the fence?



Both!


----------



## classic33 (22 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Both!


The Volley ball is there.


----------



## User16390 (23 Mar 2015)

I Visited the Severn Valley Railway spring Steam Gala Yesterday. Here are a handful of photos of the event.


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2015)

Ideas on the name of the first one?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Ideas on the name of the first one?



Sir Keith Park


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Sir Keith Park


That's easy to see. But why that name?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> That's easy to see. But why that name?



You never asked that!


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2015)

The Loco is a Battle of Britain class, and Keith Park was instrumental in the Battle of Britain as an Air Vice Marshal of the RAF during that time.


----------



## User16390 (23 Mar 2015)

Close up of the name plate.






Thanks to Mr Paul and Paulus, I admit I did not know the history behind the nameplate.

I had a thoroughly enjoyable day with my brother. We was hauled by Sir Keith Park from Kidderminster to Bridgenorth, then proceeded to have a refreshment stop in the Railwayman's Arms at the station, thoroughly recommended, then was again hauled by 34053 to Highley where we had a look around the Engine House and visitor centre.

Here is Gordon the engine and friends.


----------



## User16390 (23 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3605491, member: 45"]Gordon is one of my lasting childhood memories. They need to return him to steam.[/QUOTE]

I think I would be more excited than the children.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Mar 2015)

User16390 said:


> I think I would be more excited than the children.



Pffft!! I want a REAL Thomas train back running again..... The Co - Bo (Bo Co)!!


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2015)

The class 15? I take it, made by Metropolitan Vickers


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Mar 2015)

Paulus said:


> The class 15? I take it, made by Metropolitan Vickers
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE CLASS 28!!

The class 15s were British Thompson Houston (BTH).


----------



## Paulus (23 Mar 2015)

I stand corrected. I was a little unsure of my facts.

There used to be four BTH's at Finsbury Park shed in the 70's used for carriage/ loco heating units, but the numbers escape my failing memory.

Edit, found them
*Original Number* *Departmental number* *Location* *Withdrawn* *Disposal[4]*
D8203 DB968003 Finsbury Park (FP) 1981 cut up 1981
D8233 DB968001 Finsbury Park (FP) 1982 preserved
D8237 DB968002 Finsbury Park (FP) 1982 cut up 1985
D8243 DB968000 Finsbury Park (FP) 1989 cut up 1991


----------



## classic33 (23 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Pffft!! I want a REAL Thomas train back running again..... The Co - Bo (Bo Co)!!


Why not Bert & 'Arry, Devious?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Mar 2015)

Nah, Bo Co all the way thanks!!



..... Well, until the Crosley engines failed anyway


----------



## subaqua (23 Mar 2015)

I visited these at Bodmin and Wenford restoration shed waaaay back in 2004, and 2005 .
[QUOTE 3605592, member: 45"]These are proper Thomas engines...




[/QUOTE]


----------



## subaqua (23 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3605613, member: 45"]I think they're still there.[/QUOTE]
they didn't look like that then though. were looking a little sadder . hmmmm might have to go back this year


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Mar 2015)

Who cares?? I just want to see the 'Wonderloaf' (Co-Bo..... Bo Co) running again for the first time since about 1968!! 

Its the last of it's kind too.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Mar 2015)

I was at the SVR Gala on sunday too. Here are a few snaps:





One of Gordon's little brothers - Austerity 2-8-0 90733





Auto tank 1450 which was doing "local" services between a couple of stations.





Exchanging tokens.





The LNWR "Coal Tank" arriving at Arley


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Who cares?? I just want to see the 'Wonderloaf' (Co-Bo..... Bo Co) running again for the first time since about 1968!!
> 
> Its the last of it's kind too.


Running under its own steam!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Running under its own steam!



The way things are going, quite possibly! 


Seriously though, I wonder if they were fitted with steam heat


----------



## subaqua (24 Mar 2015)

theres an electric blue class 86 at willesden/stonebridge at the moment . saw it on the way back from MK today.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

subaqua said:


> theres an electric blue class 86 at willesden/stonebridge at the moment . saw it on the way back from MK today.



Probably 86259 Les Ross


----------



## subaqua (24 Mar 2015)

that could be the one. looks like its recently been re painted bold n bright.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

subaqua said:


> that could be the one. looks like its recently been re painted bold n bright.



Maybe, but it has been in that livery for yonks



Les Ross, a DJ is it's owner.


----------



## classic33 (24 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Probably 86259 Les Ross


"Peter Pan"


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

[QUOTE 3607722, member: 45"]I did wonder how a bloke from BRMB Radio got a logo named after him.[/QUOTE]

No idea who he is, but what a monumental show of narcissism anyway - Naming your train after yourself!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> "Peter Pan"



Several years too late there!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

http://aclocogroup.co.uk/data86.php?sort=&sub=all&num=&name=&status=&build=


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Mar 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 86249?



'249 has been scrapped


----------



## vernon (28 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> No idea who he is, but what a monumental show of narcissism anyway - Naming your train after yourself!



Not really. It's his toy and he can do with it what he wants.


----------



## vernon (28 Mar 2015)

I visited the Middleton Railway today on its first day of operation in the 2015 season. It the first full visit that I've paid in around ten years as there's a 'new' locomotive hall and station built with National Lottery money. It was a diesel day but nevertheless a pleasant morning's activity.






Ex LMS Hunslet diesel.





Manning Wardle 0-6-0






Hudswell Clark 0-4-0 diesel






LNER Sentinel Y1 0-4-0






Brush 0-4-0 diesel










Sanbox on Husdwell Clark 0-4-0 Mary


----------



## vernon (29 Mar 2015)

Part two of visit to Middleton Railway






Wooden pattern for Hunslet austerity locomotive wheel.






Hunslet rack and pinion locomotive used in mines and the Channel Tunnel. Capable of hauling loads up 25% gradients.






Hunslet mining locomotive.
















LNER Y8 0-4-0


----------



## the_mikey (29 Mar 2015)

At the KWVR right now..


----------



## Mr Celine (29 Mar 2015)

I'd forgotten about this thread. Here's a pic I took in February of the first locomotives to visit Gala in 45 years, two class 66s propelling the track laying train.





And this being the rail enthusiast thread, a couple of pics of rails!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> Not really. It's his toy and he can do with it what he wants.



There is always a certain ettiquette to these things though.


----------



## vernon (29 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> There is always a certain ettiquette to these things though.



That's bollocks.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> That's bollocks.



Vernon is only upset as he wants a Statue of himself before he dies! 



Sorry, wrong thread


----------



## vernon (29 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Vernon is only upset as he wants a Statue of himself before he dies!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, wrong thread



Sometimes MDB, I wish you had a sense of humour then I might find you funny.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (29 Mar 2015)

vernon said:


> Sometimes MDB, I wish you had a sense of humour then I might find you funny.



Likewise Vern, likewise, oh and I sometimes don't know when you are being serious, like upthread


----------



## Smurfy (29 Mar 2015)

Mr Celine said:


> I'd forgotten about this thread. Here's a pic I took in February of the first locomotives to visit Gala in 45 years, two class 66s propelling the track laying train.
> View attachment 84124
> 
> 
> ...


Great photos. I'd always wondered how that was done.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Mar 2015)

Just taken out some new numbers for trains.

Not telling you what the numbers are, nor what the trains are. Probably some client confidentiality in there, but not worth the risk.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Mar 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Just taken out some new numbers for trains.
> 
> Not telling you what the numbers are, nor what the trains are. Probably some client confidentiality in there, but not worth the risk.



Probably class 66s


----------



## User16390 (31 Mar 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Just taken out some new numbers for trains.
> 
> Not telling you what the numbers are, nor what the trains are. Probably some client confidentiality in there, but not worth the risk.




Class 68's ?

I have seen them running through Snow Hill and Moor Street, I assume on driver training.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Just taken out some new numbers for trains.
> 
> Not telling you what the numbers are, nor what the trains are. Probably some client confidentiality in there, but not worth the risk.



68001 _Evolution_
68002 _Intrepid_
68003 _Astute_
68004 _Rapid_
68005 _Defiant_
68006 _Daring_
68007 _Valiant_
68008 _Avenger_
68009 _Titan_
_




_


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

User16390 said:


> Class 68's ?
> 
> I have seen them running through Snow Hill and Moor Street, I assume on driver training.


2015-01-24 - Chiltern 68012 on crew training run


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Spotted any yet then @Mad Doug Biker?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Spotted any yet then @Mad Doug Biker?



*NOPE!!*

I am strangely proud of the fact that I have only ever seen one class 70 in the 5 years they have been here, and that one class 70, 70003, I have seen twice!!

I hope to achieve the same with the class 68s and '88s, but I doubt I will manage it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

To be fair, the class 70s were being introduced at the time I was really ill, and the subsequent rut I got into where I did absolutely nothing for a very, very long time afterwards (including cycling) had an effect.

But still, they are all a bit meh anyway.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> *NOPE!!*
> 
> I am strangely proud of the fact that I have only ever seen one class 70 in the 5 years they have been here, and that one class 70, 70003, I have seen twice!!
> 
> I hope to achieve the same with the class 68s and '88s, but I doubt I will manage it.


Only three planned for use North of the Border though!
Should make them harder spot.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

I'm sure I will probably see them without making even the tiniest little sh*t of an effort then.

Actually, class 321s coming up here will probably be more notable!
We have had the (former Stanstead Express) class 322s up already, so it is only fair the class 321s also meet their little brothers in the shape of our endemic class 320s too.

In fact, that only leaves the class 456s, but them being in Scotland would just be silly!!


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm sure I will probably see them without making even the tiniest little sh*t of an effort then.
> 
> Actually, class 321s coming up here will probably be more notable!
> We have had the (former Stanstead Express) class 322s up already, so it is only fair the class 321s also meet their little brothers in the shape of our endemic class 320s too.
> ...


Likely to happen then, if it'd be just silly.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Likely to happen then, if it'd be just silly.



No 3rd rail though, so definitely is a bit silly!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

The class 320, '321, '322 and '456 are all of the same design family


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> No 3rd rail though, so definitely a bit silly!


Leeds has had rolling stock from London. No third rail there either!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Leeds has had rolling stock from London. No third rail there either!



South of the Thames is 3rd rail territory, there are a handfull of dual voltage types that can operate between the 25Kv overhead wires anywhere north of London and the 750 Volt DC third rail south of the river, but mostly are not dual voltage, so can only run in certain areas


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

Class 319s were sent north recently, and these are some of the dual voltage stock.

The others are: Class 313, '375, '377 and '378.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

Leeds have had 3 class 321s working your area for years anyway.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Leeds have had 3 class 321s working your area for years anyway.


Operator?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> Operator?



West Yorkshire PTE

The red trains at Leeds and Doncaster


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> West Yorkshire PTE
> 
> The red trains at Leeds and Doncaster


The only red trains operating out of Leeds go via Shipley.

West Yorkshire PTE now Metro.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

classic33 said:


> The only red trains operating out of Leeds go via Shipley.



Well, the class '321s operated to Donny at one point. Where from, you will know better, 
but, basically, they aren't class 333s!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (31 Mar 2015)

Bradford possibly?


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Bradford possibly?


Forster Square via Shipley.
New track laid, then they found out they couldn't use the platforms One & Three. Coaches were too long for the curved platform at Shipley. So new track laid again, now too high for the platform and there's a gap big enough to fit through in parts.


That's where "Deltic" was tested round here. Triangular station.


----------



## vernon (4 Apr 2015)

I called in at the York Model Railway Society's Easter show at the racecourse today.







The large class 08 shunter is 10mm:1ft i.e. 2.5 times bigger than the OO gauge version that it's dwarfing.






a 7mm scale Cambrian Railways layout






More of the same






The Cambrian railways terminal.

The off to the Railway Museum






A sectioned Merchant Navy class - Ellerman Lines






North Stafford Railway battery electric locomotive.






GWR City of Truro






Preserved but unrestored Black, Hawthorn &Co 0-4-0 shunter






Class 47 'Prince William'






panoramic shot of the Great Hall






Chinese KF7 class locomotive built by the Vulcan Foundry






LSWR Drummond M7 0-4-4


----------



## the_mikey (4 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Operator?



I've seen 322's at Skipton, Leeds and Doncaster... (I know, they're not 321's)


----------



## classic33 (4 Apr 2015)

the_mikey said:


> I've seen 322's at Skipton, but no 321's.


Bradford Forster Square. Northern Rail Class 322 (322485) and 321 (321902)


----------



## Smurfy (8 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Triangular station.


The only triangular layout I've ever seen!


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2015)

YellowTim said:


> The only triangular layout I've ever seen!


You've not been to it then!
New rolling stock means Platform 2 isn't in use. To sharp a curve.


----------



## the_mikey (8 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> You've not been to it then!
> New rolling stock means Platform 2 isn't in use. To sharp a curve.




It's quite a walk between platform 1 and 4.


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2015)

the_mikey said:


> It's quite a walk between platform 1 and 4.



1 and 5-6 is farther still. What used to be freight only lines.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2015)

User16390 said:


> Class 68's ?
> 
> I have seen them running through Snow Hill and Moor Street, I assume on driver training.



They are operating passenger trains


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> 68001 _Evolution_
> 68002 _Intrepid_
> 68003 _Astute_
> 68004 _Rapid_
> ...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

172traindriver said:


> View attachment 85121



Yet more trains that look like they have been designed by a blind person on an equal opportunities placement.......


----------



## Paulus (8 Apr 2015)

There are now several workings a day from Marylebone to Birmingham and Kidderminster.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yet more trains that look like they have been designed by a blind person on an equal opportunities placement.......



The cabs have a detection system to tell if a mobile phone is switched on!


----------



## Smurfy (8 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yet more trains that look like they have been designed by a blind person on an equal opportunities placement.......


I think it looks OK, although the side windows remind me of a cat's eye.








classic33 said:


> You've not been to it then!
> New rolling stock means Platform 2 isn't in use. To sharp a curve.


I've been through Shipley a few times in the past, but it wasn't until I had to catch a train from there that I realised the layout. What happens now that platform 2 is closed?


----------



## Smurfy (8 Apr 2015)

172traindriver said:


> They are operating passenger trains


That's interesting, I thought locomotive hauled passenger services were almost extinct in the UK. What's going on?


----------



## classic33 (8 Apr 2015)

YellowTim said:


> I think it looks OK, although the side windows remind me of a cat's eye.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Part of the reason platforms 5 & 6 were built. But all trains between Forster Square and Skipton now use Platform 1.


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2015)

YellowTim said:


> That's interesting, I thought locomotive hauled passenger services were almost extinct in the UK. What's going on?



Not on Chiltern


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Apr 2015)

172traindriver said:


> Not on Chiltern



Diifferent companies, different ideas.



172traindriver said:


> The cabs have a detection system to tell if a mobile phone is switched on!



So a requirement of it is that the cab has to look like THAT??

Yea Gads!! What does a Class 70 cab detect then, extraterrestrial life on behalf of SETI??


----------



## User16390 (8 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Diifferent companies, different ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quite like the sound of the class 68's, although not as good as a pair of syphons full throttle, I will have to go travel to Norwich and catch the Great Yarmouth trains with 37's top and tailing a rake of mark 2s. What a great day out 37's and a cycle ride to a top notch real ale pub. 

Definitely on the cards. 

http://www.railmagazine.com/news/fl...-replace-london-great-yarmouth-through-trains


----------



## 172traindriver (8 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Diifferent companies, different ideas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How much do you know about monitoring?
DAS? what they can tell from that in live time?


----------



## vernon (8 Apr 2015)

Whitby today






LMS Black Five - Lancashire Fuselier 





D7628 Class 25


----------



## Katherine (17 Apr 2015)

Coming into Ramsbottom, Feb 2015


----------



## Katherine (17 Apr 2015)

Llangollen today.


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2015)

Been down that river past the station.


----------



## Katherine (17 Apr 2015)

classic33 said:


> Been down that river past the station.


On a canue?


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2015)

Katherine said:


> On a canue?


Aye.


----------



## totallyfixed (17 Apr 2015)

While I cannot compete with the brilliant photos on this thread of engines, here in Rutland, crossing into Northamptonshire and spanning the Welland Valley is the magnificent
harringworth viaduct, the longest masonry built viaduct in the country. We will be passing it on my CC ride "Spring into Rutland" on Sunday.


----------



## vernon (19 Apr 2015)

A Peckett of Bristol shunter at M-shed museum, Bristol. Sadly the two steam locomotives are in an annex with no public access.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Apr 2015)

172traindriver said:


> View attachment 85121



I'd be carful getting into that, I think it's a Transformer...


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I'd be carful getting into that, I think it's a Transformer...



But the most important question is, what is the comfort and ergonomics of the cab like?


----------



## HF2300 (19 Apr 2015)

172traindriver said:


> But the most important question is, what is the comfort and ergonomics of the cab like?



It's academic if it turns into a giant robot killing machine while you're trying to drive it.


----------



## mcshroom (19 Apr 2015)

172traindriver said:


> Not on Chiltern


We're getting new ones on the Cumbrian Coastal line from next month. Capacity issues has led to Northern renting some Mk2 stock and some locos (not sure what class yet) to run some of the diagrams


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Apr 2015)

HF2300 said:


> It's academic if it turns into a giant robot killing machine while you're trying to drive it.



You want to try doing several hours in an uncomfortable cab, and by the way fatalities on the railway are sadly all to common


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Apr 2015)

mcshroom said:


> We're getting new ones on the Cumbrian Coastal line from next month. Capacity issues has led to Northern renting some Mk2 stock and some locos (not sure what class yet) to run some of the diagrams



Far nicer in stock, without engines below you, rattling along


----------



## totallyfixed (19 Apr 2015)

Referring back to my earlier post, Harringworth Viaduct today, I think there are 87 arches so what you can see is much less than half the length!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Apr 2015)

172traindriver said:


> You want to try doing several hours in an uncomfortable cab, and by the way fatalities on the railway are sadly all to common



You die of discomfort?? 

Sorry


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Apr 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> You die of discomfort??
> 
> Sorry



 Ha ha


----------



## Spartak (2 May 2015)

60076 at Patchway station this afternoon.


----------



## Smurfy (27 May 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0qVxE4Ho__M


----------



## Smurfy (27 May 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYC6tEU9EA0


----------



## the_mikey (27 May 2015)

The Dartmouth to Paignton train...


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2015)

the_mikey said:


> The Dartmouth to Paignton train...


"Lydham Manor"
Good view from the executive pullman car!


----------



## Houthakker (1 Jun 2015)

Seen this morning crossing Strand Road in Preston with a load of tankers from the Bitumen plant.


----------



## gavgav (12 Jun 2015)

Headed up to Porthmadog, yesterday, with my Dad, as it was his birthday and popped down to see the Ffestiniog railway for a few minutes. Always takes me back to when I was a kid and many a happy ride on there


----------



## Hover Fly (12 Jun 2015)

mcshroom said:


> We're getting new ones on the Cumbrian Coastal line from next month. Capacity issues has led to Northern renting some Mk2 stock and some locos (not sure what class yet) to run some of the diagrams







Then a quick visit to the pub and:




Foxfield 30th May.


----------



## Smurfy (12 Jun 2015)

Hover Fly said:


> View attachment 91748
> 
> Then a quick visit to the pub and:
> View attachment 91749
> ...


Does anyone know what is going on with the top and tailing?


----------



## mcshroom (12 Jun 2015)

It's a temporary measure until the reversing carriages are commissioned I understand. Running two engines is quicker than moving an engine from one end to the other at Carlisle or Barrow.


----------



## Hover Fly (12 Jun 2015)

The driving brake coaches (DBSO) are in a works "somewhere", they should have been out this month according to a bloke I was talking to in the pub a source close to DRS


----------



## User16390 (27 Jun 2015)

I visited the Tyseley open day today, here are a handful of photos of the event. I am not an expert on Steam, others on the forum may know what they are, I think 5593 is a Jubilee class, I have no idea of the tank engine. 











I was pleased to see progress was being made on the class 40, I met the owner who told me all the main bearings in the engine had been overhauled plus lots of other technical stuff that went over my head.





A rather tatty 50033 which looks like its going to need plenty of TLC,money and time spending on it.


----------



## classic33 (27 Jun 2015)

User16390 said:


> I visited the Tyseley open day today, here are a handful of photos of the event. I am not an expert on Steam, others on the forum may know what they are, I think 5593 is a Jubilee class, I have no idea of the tank engine.
> 
> View attachment 93732
> 
> ...


LMS Jubilee Class 5593 "Kolhapur". Postcard I have, shows it in Green & Black, with BR Numbering 45593
Ex NCB 9600? GWR 0-6-0PT Pannier
L.94 GWR 0-6-0PT Pannier. As 7752 It hauled the last steam train on 'The Met' on 6th June 1971
5043 Castle Class "Earl of Mount Edgcumbe"


----------



## 172traindriver (27 Jun 2015)

User16390 said:


> I visited the Tyseley open day today, here are a handful of photos of the event. I am not an expert on Steam, others on the forum may know what they are, I think 5593 is a Jubilee class, I have no idea of the tank engine.
> 
> View attachment 93732
> 
> ...



Saw numerous enthusiasts on Moor Street and Tyseley this morning. A lot of our Stratfords were making additional calls at Tyseley it all falls into place now


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2015)

Can I join this thread? I live in a land of no trains (well, very few) but my Dad's a steam buff and brought me up to be one too. In fact, steam trains and viaducts (oh viaducts!) are two of the things I most miss about the UK.

Dad's currently volunteering at Didcot, rebuilding the 'County of Glamorgan' and he's built a good-sized Gauge 1 track around our garden and has build a couple of trains to go on it!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2015)

User16390 said:


> I visited the Tyseley open day today, here are a handful of photos of the event. I am not an expert on Steam, others on the forum may know what they are, I think 5593 is a Jubilee class, I have no idea of the tank engine.


Nice to see that the H&S folks missed the open pit, & haven't cordoned it off




Cathryn said:


> Can I join this thread? I live in a land of no trains (well, very few) but my Dad's a steam buff and brought me up to be one too. In fact, steam trains and viaducts (oh viaducts!) are two of the things I most miss about the UK.
> 
> Dad's currently volunteering at Didcot, rebuilding the 'County of Glamorgan' and he's built a good-sized Gauge 1 track around our garden and has build a couple of trains to go on it!



Garden railway photographs required.
Please!


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Jun 2015)

http://www.sfgate.com/travel/fivepl...ces-for-fans-of-steam-locomotives-5212647.php
http://www.railserve.com/events/railfan_excursions.html
http://renotahoe.about.com/od/historyhistoricsites/a/Train-Rides-In-Northern-California.htm
A few things going on, @Cathryn, But sometimes you have to go far afield. Steamtown USA in Scranton, Pennsylvania, has a restored steam locomotive that takes people over the Lackawanna Viaduct, but that's quite a far piece of travel.


----------



## User16390 (28 Jun 2015)

172traindriver said:


> Saw numerous enthusiasts on Moor Street and Tyseley this morning. A lot of our Stratfords were making additional calls at Tyseley it all falls into place now


The open day is on both the Saturday and Sunday so I guess there will be additional calls today as well.

Here are a few more photos from the open day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2015)

I've just got back, from a trip down to RAF Finningley (as I, & I guess, a lot of people still call it), as the Vulcan was flying out on its 'farewll tour' of ex V-Bomber bases
What a noise!!!!

However, on the way back, having noticed the sign on the way in, I detoured into Hexthorpe, to the site of 'the Plant' (& an eponymously named pub)

Like a daft git though, I didn't retrace my wheel-tracks , & thought I'd drive back through Doncaster town centre........fool!
There's a road closed near the Station, so you have to detour round almost to Wheatley, then the 'GNR is closed from Toll-Bar, to RedHouse, hence another detour through Adwick-Le-Street & Skellow


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2015)

@User16390, "Princess Elizabeth"


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> http://www.sfgate.com/travel/fivepl...ces-for-fans-of-steam-locomotives-5212647.php
> http://www.railserve.com/events/railfan_excursions.html
> http://renotahoe.about.com/od/historyhistoricsites/a/Train-Rides-In-Northern-California.htm
> A few things going on, @Cathryn, But sometimes you have to go far afield. Steamtown USA in Scranton, Pennsylvania, has a restored steam locomotive that takes people over the Lackawanna Viaduct, but that's quite a far piece of travel.



Thank you! We've found a surprising amount of steam fun but I appreciate the links!


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2015)

View attachment 93914
TTACH]93914[/ATTACH]
View attachment 93914


Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nice to see that the H&S folks missed the open pit, & haven't cordoned it off
> 
> Garden railway photographs required.
> Please!



The best I can find. The track, the station master and the trainee.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Jun 2015)

Cathryn said:


> View attachment 93914
> TTACH]93914[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 93914
> 
> ...



Is that a garden shed?


----------



## classic33 (28 Jun 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Thank you! We've found a surprising amount of steam fun but I appreciate the links!


http://sanfranciscotrains.org/index.html


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2015)

classic33 said:


> http://sanfranciscotrains.org/index.html


Ooh, thanks. Dad has been hunting that place down since we moved here, this website will really help.


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2015)

Mr Celine said:


> Is that a garden shed?


At the back? No, that's the dividing wall from the neighbour's house.


----------



## Mr Celine (28 Jun 2015)

Cathryn said:


> At the back? No, that's the dividing wall from the neighbour's house.



Trains will shortly be returning to my neck of the woods after an absence of 45 years and I'm thinking of becoming a trainspotter. (Not all of this statement is true). 
Apparently trainspotters call class 66 locomotives 'sheds'. Your photo appears to be of a model of a class 66. In a garden.


----------



## User16390 (28 Jun 2015)

Cathryn said:


> At the back? No, that's the dividing wall from the neighbour's house.



I think Mr Celine means is that a class 66 in your garden, the nickname for this class of locomotive in the UK is sheds, hence garden shed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Jun 2015)

Cathryn said:


> View attachment 93914
> TTACH]93914[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 93914
> 
> ...


Thankyou!


----------



## Cathryn (28 Jun 2015)

User16390 said:


> I think Mr Celine means is that a class 66 in your garden, the nickname for this class of locomotive in the UK is sheds, hence garden shed



Ha, I didn't get that at all!! I don't know. I shall find out.


----------



## vernon (5 Jul 2015)

Spotted in Newhalem, WA.


----------



## mybike (6 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> View attachment 95112
> 
> 
> Spotted in Newhalem, WA.



Clearly it's not going anywhere.


----------



## Gravity Aided (20 Jul 2015)

Join the world of _TURBO! _(note-part 3 becomes somewhat disorienting and psychedelic)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETYDiT4h4oU


----------



## Hover Fly (29 Jul 2015)

Hover Fly said:


> The driving brake coaches (DBSO) are in a works "somewhere", they should have been out this month according to a bloke I was talking to in the pub a source close to DRS


The DBSOs are working now.


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Aug 2015)

Here's how the Railway Post Office cars worked in the States. Look at about 23:00 for the transfer hook, picking up and delivering mail bags on the fly.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fv14tiiULwc
Most of these were gone by 1967, and by 1971, all the railroads(excepting the Rio Grande and Rock Island) joined Amtrak readily after this loss of revenue, compounded with government subsidy of competing modes of transport.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2015)

Cathryn said:


> Ha, I didn't get that at all!! I don't know. I shall find out.



The class 66 were nicknamed 'Sheds' due to the corrugated iron on the sides - It reminded people of the big shed like structures you get on industrial estates and so on.



Cathryn said:


> View attachment 93914
> TTACH]93914[/ATTACH]
> View attachment 93914
> 
> ...



Incidentally, a class 66 in Freightliner livery, like the one in the picture above is a '*F*red' 

One in DRS (Direct Rail Services) livery was a 'Dred', but that name never really took off AFAIK


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2015)

Mr Celine said:


> Trains will shortly be returning to my neck of the woods after an absence of 45 years and I'm thinking of becoming a trainspotter. (Not all of this statement is true).
> Apparently trainspotters call class 66 locomotives 'sheds'. Your photo appears to be of a model of a class 66. In a garden.



Technically a Trainspotter is one who takes the numbers. To be into trains does not mean you are a Trainspotter.


----------



## Paulus (23 Aug 2015)

Whatever happened to the term "Gricer" ?

TOP DEFINITION

gricer
A trainspotter, someone who braves rainy and windy station platforms to catch a glimpse of unusual trains. An unproved etymology holds that this word comes from a humorous pronunciation of “grouse”, making the connection between the supposed resemblance of trainspotting to grouse-shooting. The verb grice and the participle gricing are back-formations from gricer. This is from the website for Times Online and is my sense for the word as it is currently used. I would drop the word 'unusual' as a more generic definition would focus on fascination with trains as evidenced by gricing, i.e. wandering about the planet to see, ride, and photograph them.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Aug 2015)

Hover Fly said:


> The DBSOs are working now.


They are indeed. This one was controlling my train home from the CC Ecosse tour on Monday: -


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2015)

Paulus said:


> Whatever happened to the term "Gricer" ?
> 
> TOP DEFINITION
> 
> ...



WRONG!!! (As far as I know anyway)

A Gricer is a photographer, not much else. Going out and 'shooting' things, Grousing, makes sense to me!

Gricing is NOT necessarrily Trainspotting!!

There was the Gricer (photographer), the Spotter (the number taker), the Basher (the guys who ride things for 'haulage' and mileage or do certain lines for 'mileage'), being a 'Veg' (a dribbling idiot) etc etc. All seperate, yet interlinked parts of the hobby.

I know all this as I used to do it all in the dim and distant past and I sure as hell wouldn't rely on the 'urban dictionary' for meanings (there will be regional variations, I know, but what I knew is what I have just said).


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Aug 2015)

mcshroom said:


> They are indeed. This one was controlling my train home from the CC Ecosse tour on Monday: -


We went to Liverpool (part way) on one on Friday. I quite like the look of them in a no-one-let-the-designers-or-stylists-ponce-about-with-it way, reminiscent of an old SR EMU.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2015)

Hover Fly said:


> We went to Liverpool (part way) on one on Friday. I quite like the look of them in a no-one-let-the-designers-or-stylists-ponce-about-with-it way, reminiscent of an old SR EMU.



Sorta', except they were were converted from normal MK2 coaches for the Scotish Push Pull services in the late '70s, between Glasgow Queen Street - Edinburgh - Aberdeen and Inverness using class 47/7s. They then went to London - Norwich services in the early '90s and used with class 86s and more recently have been used all over, mainly on departmental work (including in Nortern Ireland), and now, with DRS!

In fact, 47712 which has recently been painted into the old Scotrail livery is representetive of these coaches' past.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Aug 2015)

Guess the location





PS - work, not pleasure.


----------



## Mr Celine (23 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Sorta', except they were were converted from normal MK2 coaches for the Scotish Push Pull services in the late '70s, between Glasgow Queen Street - Edinburgh - Aberdeen and Inverness using class 47/7s. They then went to London - Norwich services in the early '90s and used with class 86s and more recently have been used all over, mainly on departmental work (including in Nortern Ireland), and now, with DRS!
> 
> In fact, 47712 which has recently been painted into the old Scotrail livery is representetive of these coaches' past.



I remember working at a salmon fishing station beside the Perth - Dundee line in the mid eighties. We used to wave at all the push-pulls going past, EXCEPT for 47712, which was either ignored or occasionally mooned at. The fishing crew were rather republican in outlook!


----------



## User16390 (23 Aug 2015)

When I was a teenager we considered ourselves bashers we chased certain locomotives classes for haulage, anyone who called you a train spotter would most likely receive a load of abuse. There was real tribalism between us, my mates and I chased the Deltics in their final days and my personal favourites Class 40's, was big, overweight, under powered but with lots of character, a bit like me .

Those who bashed Peaks (wagons) or Duffs (class 47's) were considered neds of the highest order. As a teenager it was great fun a west midlands and east midlands rover ticket could take you over a huge area of the network and in the early eighties we was sadly seeing out the final years of some classic locos.

Here is a Class 40 with a thrash master at the throttle clagging its way out of Sheffield.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6AGYWhptjIY


----------



## robjh (23 Aug 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Guess the location
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Italy somewhere. The logo on the side says 'Trasporti Regionali' but I can't read any more so I don't know what region. I'm guessing on one of the little semi-independent lines that you find around the country.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Guess the location
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...... Wolverhampton!!

Seriously though, yes that is an Italian loco, but I cannot say where.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Aug 2015)

@BrumJim, Bibbiena, Tuscany??


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Guess the location
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D 341?
Maybe Desenzano?
I'm guessing pretty wild here.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

Gravity Aided said:


> D 341 1041?
> Maybe Desenzano?
> I'm guessing pretty wild here.



Feel Mad Doug has it right.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2015)

classic33 said:


> Feel Mad Doug has it right.



I do??

It was just a guess becuase I looked up that particular loco (D341.1041) and found a picture of it in a surrounding of fields* working a train to the afore mentioned place. Also, I recognise that livery (or something very similar) as being a private operator from the North East of Italy so, it isn't an entirely unreasonable guess.


* - The actual loaction in Burmjim's picture might be somewhere urban like Arezzo for all I know though. It might even be @Gravity Aided's Desenzano!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2015)

User16390 said:


> When I was a teenager we considered ourselves bashers we chased certain locomotives classes for haulage, *anyone who called you a train spotter would most likely receive a load of abuse*.



EXACTLY!!

Unfortunately everything to do with it is simply referred to by 'that' word these days


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2015)

User16390 said:


> When I was a teenager we considered ourselves bashers we chased certain locomotives classes for haulage, anyone who called you a train spotter would most likely receive a load of abuse. There was real tribalism between us, my mates and I chased the Deltics in their final days and my personal favourites Class 40's, was big, overweight, under powered but with lots of character, a bit like me .
> 
> Those who bashed Peaks (wagons) or Duffs (class 47's) were considered neds of the highest order. As a teenager it was great fun a west midlands and east midlands rover ticket could take you over a huge area of the network and in the early eighties we was sadly seeing out the final years of some classic locos.
> 
> ...



Sounds like the old Alco's, over here.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2j6rjavZOU


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3lzdaC8yQ4


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kCeQYjntW8

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jVo0wvNOm4

I lived near the TP&W and remember the old Alcos they had.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2015)

User16390 said:


> When I was a teenager we considered ourselves bashers we chased certain locomotives classes for haulage, anyone who called you a train spotter would most likely receive a load of abuse. There was real tribalism between us, my mates and I chased the Deltics in their final days and my personal favourites Class 40's, was big, overweight, under powered but with lots of character, a bit like me .
> 
> Those who bashed Peaks (wagons) or Duffs (class 47's) were considered neds of the highest order. As a teenager it was great fun a west midlands and east midlands rover ticket could take you over a huge area of the network and in the early eighties we was sadly seeing out the final years of some classic locos.
> 
> ...






Gravity Aided said:


> Sounds like the old Alco's, over here.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2j6rjavZOU
> 
> ...




Well, the old BR class 40s weren't nicknamed 'Whistlers' for nothing!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2015)

@Gravity Aided, I present you with a Whistler, 40145, or Its original number D345 (the numbering started at D200)..... Or, the number it is carrying, 345, which was from between 1968 and 1974 as, after Steam left in August 1968, the 'D' prefix for diesel (and also 'E' for electric) was dropped.

D345/345/40145 is (I think) the only mainline registered class 40:


View: http://youtu.be/5QtL6M1fEv8


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2015)

Starting up an Alco on a cold morning was a sound like nothing else.
Throwing rocks, fireworks, could describe almost any way

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xz8upIAtuis


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2015)

40145 (in a different livery from before) starting up from cold. The 'whistle' only starts as 1.52. All rather impressive!:


View: http://youtu.be/Nlk0AjvT6yY


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 40145 (in a different livery from before) starting up from cold. The 'whistle' only starts as 1.52. All rather impressive!:
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/Nlk0AjvT6yY



Now you see why I said Diesels!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2015)

Oh, an electric on a really cold and frosty night arcing, sparking and fizzing, setting the world alight is a joy to behold!


----------



## vernon (24 Aug 2015)

Spotted between Sequim and Port Townsend in Washington State.

It is part of a restaurant that seems to have closed permanently.


----------



## BrumJim (24 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I do??
> 
> It was just a guess becuase I looked up that particular loco (D341.1041) and found a picture of it in a surrounding of fields* working a train to the afore mentioned place. Also, I recognise that livery (or something very similar) as being a private operator from the North East of Italy so, it isn't an entirely unreasonable guess.
> 
> ...



Scarily accurate. Tuscany, Lucignano, which is just down the line from Arezzo.


----------



## Gravity Aided (24 Aug 2015)

vernon said:


> View attachment 101385
> 
> 
> Spotted between Sequim and Port Townsend in Washington State.
> ...


General Electric 44 tonner.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Aug 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Scarily accurate.



Well, sort of - My answer was to the north of Arezzo and the real location was to the south. Right part of the world though! 



> Tuscany, Lucignano, which is just down the line from Arezzo.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Well, sort of - My answer was to the north of Arezzo and the real location was to the south. Right part of the world though!


See, didn't want to post an answer that had already been given.


See 
http://www.trenomania.org/fotogallery/displayimage.php?album=142&pos=36


----------



## User16390 (25 Aug 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> EXACTLY!!
> 
> Unfortunately everything to do with it is simply referred to by 'that' word these days



I always prefer the term rail enthusiast. Nowadays I love all the first generation diesels and of course steam, as well as European locos particularly Czech.


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Sep 2015)

After a gap of 46 years and 8 months I'm pleased to report that the first train departed on time.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

Mr Celine said:


> After a gap of 46 years and 8 months I'm pleased to report that the first train departed on time.
> 
> View attachment 102820
> 
> ...


It was five & half minutes before departure, according to the clock, when the first picture was taken. Nice to see they'd a second one to hand, just in case!


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> It was five & half minutes before departure, according to the clock, when the first picture was taken. Nice to see they'd a second one to hand, just in case!



There were too many people / photographers on the platform to get a decent shot from there so I cycled round to a better vantage point for the actual departure. Also because on the platform my camera, no doubt confused by two strange bright yellow objects (the sun and the front end of a class 158), simply refused to auto focus on anything.


----------



## Mr Celine (6 Sep 2015)

Today was a beautiful sunny day today with hardly any wind, a perfect day for a cycle. Unfortunately I currently have 3rd degree man flu so apart from three miles this morning to get my paper and watch the first train leave Tweedbank that was it for cycling today.
By the afternoon I had recovered sufficiently to actually get on a train.  A six car 158 almost full on the way to Edinburgh and completely full on the way south, (the normal diagram will be a 2 car), it seemed like most of Gala had gone to Edinburgh for the day. At every bridge there were photographers and people waving, the lay bys on the A7 were filled with cars with more spectators, the back road seemed full of cyclists also stopped and taking photos. On board there was a real party atmosphere. Makes me wonder what the original 1849 opening celebrations must have been like.
The steam specials should be quite impressive going up Borthwick Bank, even the 158s sounded like they were struggling.

The only hitch that I noticed was the automatic station announcements mispronouncing station names. Stow should rhyme with 'now' not 'know' and Newtongrange is normally pronounced 'nitten'.


----------



## mcshroom (6 Sep 2015)

Mr Celine said:


> The only hitch that I noticed was the automatic station announcements mispronouncing station names. Stow should rhyme with 'now' not 'know' and Newtongrange is normally pronounced 'nitten'.



That's not a hitch, that's just making the pronunciation as bad as on the rest of the network


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

Mr Celine said:


> Today was a beautiful sunny day today with hardly any wind, a perfect day for a cycle. Unfortunately I currently have 3rd degree man flu so apart from three miles this morning to get my paper and watch the first train leave Tweedbank that was it for cycling today.
> By the afternoon I had recovered sufficiently to actually get on a train.  A six car 158 almost full on the way to Edinburgh and completely full on the way south, (the normal diagram will be a 2 car), it seemed like most of Gala had gone to Edinburgh for the day. At every bridge there were photographers and people waving, the lay bys on the A7 were filled with cars with more spectators, the back road seemed full of cyclists also stopped and taking photos. On board there was a real party atmosphere. Makes me wonder what the original 1849 opening celebrations must have been like.
> The steam specials should be quite impressive going up Borthwick Bank, even the 158s sounded like they were struggling.
> 
> The only hitch that I noticed was the automatic station announcements mispronouncing station names. Stow should rhyme with 'now' not 'know' and Newtongrange is normally pronounced 'nitten'.


Try Sowerby Bridge, Mytholmroyd & Todmorden!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Sep 2015)

Mr Celine said:


> Today was a beautiful sunny day today with hardly any wind, a perfect day for a cycle. Unfortunately I currently have 3rd degree man flu so apart from three miles this morning to get my paper and watch the first train leave Tweedbank that was it for cycling today.
> By the afternoon I had recovered sufficiently to actually get on a train.  A six car 158 almost full on the way to Edinburgh and completely full on the way south, (the normal diagram will be a 2 car), it seemed like most of Gala had gone to Edinburgh for the day. At every bridge there were photographers and people waving, the lay bys on the A7 were filled with cars with more spectators, the back road seemed full of cyclists also stopped and taking photos. On board there was a real party atmosphere. Makes me wonder what the original 1849 opening celebrations must have been like.
> The steam specials should be quite impressive going up Borthwick Bank, even the 158s sounded like they were struggling.
> 
> The only hitch that I noticed was the automatic station announcements mispronouncing station names. Stow should rhyme with 'now' not 'know' and Newtongrange is normally pronounced 'nitten'.



All that for some class 158s??

Wonders will never cease!! 


Seriously though, I will wait until it has all died down before going to see it (although I am booked onto one of the steam specials next month).


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Sep 2015)

Plenty of people in the States would be pleased and surprised to see any sort of passenger service, at all. Cause for celebration.Glad to see the Borders Railway is back to having passenger service.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> All that for some class 158s??
> 
> Wonders will never cease!!
> 
> ...


Some may never have seen a train before though!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> Some may never have seen a train before though!



And a class 158 is their first?? Poor, poor sods!!


----------



## mcshroom (6 Sep 2015)

Could be worse. I two rides on a class 142 yesterday


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Could be worse. I two rides on a class 142 yesterday



I'll observe a two minute Silence on your behalf


----------



## mcshroom (17 Sep 2015)

We apparently aren't just in a rolling stock timewarp out on the coast, but the livery is going back too: -






The _Mary Queen of Scots_ pulling my train home today


----------



## Moon bunny (17 Sep 2015)

That reminds me of the man who came from France to learn English pronunciation, he saw a newspaper headline, "Experiment pronounced success" said " Merde! Jamais!" and got straight back on the boat.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> We apparently aren't just in a rolling stock timewarp out on the coast, but the livery is going back too: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



37401 Mary Queen Of Scots?!
Where is the full drainage system surrounding it to collect all the froth and dribble from the veg??!!

That is a loco that makes certain groups of people go all uneccesary.


----------



## mcshroom (18 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 37401 Mary Queen Of Scots?!
> Where is the full drainage system surrounding it to collect all the froth and dribble from the veg??!!
> 
> That is a loco that makes certain groups of people go all uneccesary.



Looked it up last night. Taken back out of preservation and running one of the Cumbrian Coastal Diagrams at the moment it looks like (not sure if they are on rotation or fixed locos). 

I was surprised that there weren't a load of people at St Bees actually, as the other Class 37 arrived at the south bound platform while we were still in the station and was parked next to ours. Other one was 37402, which is in the more normal DRS livery.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Looked it up last night. Taken back out of preservation and running one of the Cumbrian Coastal Diagrams at the moment it looks like (not sure if they are on rotation or fixed locos).
> 
> I was surprised that there weren't a load of people at St Bees actually, as the other Class 37 arrived at the south bound platform while we were still in the station and was parked next to ours. Other one was 37402, which is in the more normal DRS livery.



Yeah, '37s, especially 37/4 attract a certain type of idio.... Enthusiast.

Clearly they are all at work though....


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2015)

'The Bournemouth flyer' 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcN-ZMjev88


----------



## robjh (18 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3912141, member: 45"]The new New St Station opens on Sunday.[/QUOTE]
Yebbut it's only new on top isn't it? The platforms will still be in the same dingy cellar as now, unless I've seriously misunderstood. Have to get up there in the next few weeks to have a look.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> 'The Bournemouth flyer'
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FcN-ZMjev88




*Hides*


----------



## classic33 (18 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> *Hides*


Still find you!


----------



## User16390 (18 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> We apparently aren't just in a rolling stock timewarp out on the coast, but the livery is going back too: -
> 
> 
> 
> ...




One idio.......enthusiast who thinks that is a beast


----------



## Smurfy (18 Sep 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZBjom9iZVGY


----------



## Smurfy (18 Sep 2015)

An embarrassing moment for South West trains. Regular electric services grind to a halt, while steam thunders on through.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcbNg_o6ZGY


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2015)

YellowTim said:


> An embarrassing moment for South West trains. Regular electric services grind to a halt, while steam thunders on through.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcbNg_o6ZGY



One from this nec o'woods!


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2015)

How very interesting this thread is.

I currently know nothing but did grow up in the 70's / 80's having a bedroom window that overlooked the Great Western mainline about 25 miles West of Paddington.

One day I bought a little book and started underling the numbers in that book that matched the numbers on the trains that went past my bedroom window.

The 'Hoovers' (Class 50's) were seen again and again and again. 47's were common as were 56's hauling freight. Saw the odd 37, 31 as well. Plenty of 43's also but I considered them as MU's but still underlined them. Sometimes a steam loco went past as well no doubt pulling some 'special'. I also seem to recall seeing the odd 20 as well. I also used to love it when they were doing overnight engineering work on the track where you would see all sorts of brightly painted yellow exotica under the floodlights. The engineering works were very noisy at night but were a highlight.

Predictably I did like to see the 37's which didn't run that often along that stretch but when they did they were often as double headers.

My favorites though and the most common were the 50's, all named after battleships. My favorite of the 50's was 50041 "Bulwark". It crashed, falling on its side but was repaired and continued running until most of the 50's were scrapped in the late 80's to early 90's. For those that don't know (you all no doubt will and do) there were only 50 50's !

I moved out of my parents in 1989 so lost the bedroom window view and interest and they moved in 2001 so even the nostalgic view of my old bedroom window when visiting (did anyone else do that, go up and see their old bedroom) was gone forever. Boo-hoo


----------



## 172traindriver (19 Sep 2015)

Colin_P said:


> How very interesting this thread is.
> 
> I currently know nothing but did grow up in the 70's / 80's having a bedroom window that overlooked the Great Western mainline about 25 miles West of Paddington.
> 
> ...



There are a number of 50's preserved on the Severn Valley Railway


----------



## User16390 (19 Sep 2015)

172traindriver said:


> There are a number of 50's preserved on the Severn Valley Railway



This one is preserved but needs a lot of work doing to her. 50033 Glorious taken at Tyseley open day this year.







This is an interesting video on the life and times of the 50's.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hx1VvLV_I1U


----------



## vernon (19 Sep 2015)

172traindriver said:


> There are a number of 50's preserved on the Severn Valley Railway



I saw all but three of the class 50s when they were allocated to the West Coast Mainline and were numbered D400 - D449. It was a bit of a trek to go to see them from my home town of Darlington and it always involved travelling to Carlisle as it was the nearest place with regular appearances of the 50s, most of them as 'double headers'.


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3912734, member: 45"]There is no other real diesel loco than the class 50. The whistle of the double headers pulling out of Penzance on a summer evening is one of those memories.[/QUOTE]

And those same trains would have passed by my bedroom window a few hours later.

When you say no other real diesel locos, what do you mean by that? As I've said, they were my favorites so am not knocking them, just interested.

On looks it was the 37's, on sheer grunt it was the 56's but the 50's were always the best. Never had much love for the 47's but I would have thought they were the best all rounders? Oh, used to love the very rare sight of an 08 shunter on the mainline, this was rare and usually during overnight engineering works when the big locos were safely asleep in their sheds


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2015)

"Deltic" was trialled around these parts. Mainly because of the triangular station at Shipley.

All the Clan Class locomotives visited Forster Square, Bradford as well.


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2015)

Never seen a Deltic except in a museum but I love the engine piston configuration.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBTF5Ps4Scs


That is hypnotising !


----------



## classic33 (19 Sep 2015)

Colin_P said:


> Never seen a Deltic except in a museum but I love the engine piston configuration.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBTF5Ps4Scs
> ...



Only one built, now at the NRM.


----------



## Colin_P (19 Sep 2015)

I might not have seen one then....


----------



## TVC (19 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> I saw all but three of the class 50s when they were allocated to the West Coast Mainline and were numbered D400 - D449. It was a bit of a trek to go to see them from my home town of Darlington and it always involved travelling to Carlisle as it was the nearest place with regular appearances of the 50s, most of them as 'double headers'.


A lot of them ended up at the end of my road, Vic Berry's scrapyard near Leicester Poly, I still lived in town when they got broken up.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (19 Sep 2015)

When I was a kid trainspotting at Doncaster I thought the Deltics were awesome. Nothing else made the same noise or shook the platform as much.


----------



## User16390 (20 Sep 2015)

The Velvet Curtain said:


> A lot of them ended up at the end of my road, Vic Berry's scrapyard near Leicester Poly, I still lived in town when they got broken up.



I remember Vic Berry's very well, piles of Class 25, 26 and 27;s ready for the cutters torch. As a child I lived about 5 minutes walk from Leicester Depot in Highfields and in the evenings I could hear the engines ticking over on shed. mainly type 2 and type 4 Sulzers but occasionally you would get something more out of the ordinary like a class 37 or if you was really lucky a class 40. I remember seeing my first 40 when I heard a whistling noise from my bedroom window one evening, thinking it was a pair of class 20's I thought I would investigate, so I sneaked down onto the shed only to be confronted by this huge, dirty loco whistling away smelling of diesel. That was me hooked 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maIH-80O5NM


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

Colin_P said:


> How very interesting this thread is.
> 
> I currently know nothing but did grow up in the 70's / 80's having a bedroom window that overlooked the Great Western mainline about 25 miles West of Paddington.
> 
> ...



Too bad you missed the Westerns and the other hydraulics. I wasn't old enough to remember them, but I just love all that hydraulic stuff, especially the Westerns and Warships. The looked good, had cool names (the '50s were the same, but somehow never quite the same), had an early death giving them cult status, and the preservation of the Westerns helped kick start the diesel preservation movement too.

What's not to like??



172traindriver said:


> There are a number of 50's preserved on the Severn Valley Railway



Off the top of my head out of the 50, there are..... 18 survivors... I think.... More were preserved originally but have been scrapped for parts, etc.

Hold on... Fearless, Superb, Hercules (Sir Edward Elgar), Thunderer, Valiant, Royal Oak, Ramilies, Rodney, Indomitable, Lion, Renown, Repulse, Hood, Glorious, Ark Royal, Triumph, and Defiance.... *Sorry, 17.

EDIT: 18, sorry, I forgot about 50044 Exeter.
*
Others like Dreadnought, Howe, Tiger, Leviathan, Eagle and Achillies were 'saved', but later scrapped.
Also the cab of 50037 Illustrious is kicking about somewhere along, no doubt with others.

Quite a remarkable number really, and I remember it caused a bit of a rumpus at the time as people started questioning how so many locos could be sustainable in the long run....



vernon said:


> I saw all but three of the class 50s when they were allocated to the West Coast Mainline and were numbered D400 - D449. It was a bit of a trek to go to see them from my home town of Darlington and it always involved travelling to Carlisle as it was the nearest place with regular appearances of the 50s, most of them as 'double headers'.



And the million dollar question, what 3 did you miss, and are any preserved now?? 



Colin_P said:


> When you say no other real diesel locos, what do you mean by that? As I've said, they were my favorites so am not knocking them, just interested.



There be a dangerous route being tread here, and wars have been fought for less!! 



classic33 said:


> Only one built, now at the NRM.



Erm, except for the 22 production Deltics built in c.1961 (class 55).


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

User16390 said:


> I remember Vic Berry's very well, piles of Class 25, 26 and 27;s ready for the cutters torch.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maIH-80O5NM




OHHHHH!! Those DMUs from about half way onwards, that is painful to see, especially the ones with the two cab windows and the peaked front. Those were the 'Intercity' units and were class 120s (I assume anyway) Sod all survived either:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_120

I also spotted a South Wales unit, possibly a class 116 with the red lining and Welsh Dragon on the front. I remember riding on one of those as a kid from Merthyr to Cardiff when on holiday in the late '80s once.

Finally, that complete class 122 single car unit seen early on..... Oh to have a time machine and a cheque book!

*Goes off to cry*.


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Too bad you missed the Westerns and the other hydraulics. I wasn't old enough to remember them, but I just love all that hydraulic stuff, especially the Westerns and Warships. The looked good, had cool names (the '50s were the same, but somehow never quite the same), had an early death giving them cult status, and the preservation of the Westerns helped kick start the diesel preservation movement too.
> 
> What's not to like??
> 
> ...


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Railways_DP1
*English Electric DP1*, commonly known as _*Deltic*_, was a prototype.
_*The British Rail Class 55* is a class of diesel locomotive built in 1961 and 1962 by English Electric. They were designed for the high-speed express passenger services on the East Coast Main Line between London King's Cross and Edinburgh.They gained the name "Deltic" from the prototype locomotive, British Railways DP1DELTIC (the running number DP1 was never carried), which in turn was named after its Napier Deltic power units._
_https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_55_


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2015)

Anyone know where?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Railways_DP1
> *English Electric DP1*, commonly known as _*Deltic*_, was a prototype.
> _*The British Rail Class 55* is a class of diesel locomotive built in 1961 and 1962 by English Electric. They were designed for the high-speed express passenger services on the East Coast Main Line between London King's Cross and Edinburgh.They gained the name "Deltic" from the prototype locomotive, British Railways DP1DELTIC (the running number DP1 was never carried), which in turn was named after its Napier Deltic power units.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_55_



Yes, but more than one 'Deltic' was built...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 104327
> 
> Anyone know where?


Derby?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 104327
> 
> Anyone know where?



Holyhead??


----------



## classic33 (20 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Holyhead??


Holyhead isn't a through station though, as that appears to be. I'd also say the number of platforms is wrong.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

How do you know it's a through station?

Also, those coaches, I was trying to place the livery, and I think they are Regional Railways North West, or North West Trains or something, I remember class 309s and '310s carrying similar in the mid/late '90s.

Class 37s worked the North Wales route with mk2 coaches like that. Also, that Intercity could be a train from/too Euston stabled in service sidings the background (if any exist there), and anyway, it looks like a big place..... Maybe there is a ferry not far off??

By the way, I have never been to Holyhead, it is merely an educated guess!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

Ok, I know such services ran between Crewe and Holyhead, but also to Manchester and Brum, so...... Gie's a clue!!

It looks a bit like the platform at the eastern side of Derby, but, I don't really know if services ran to there, and besides, that particular location would mean the train has come from the south........ Probably

Also, it doesn't appear to be electrified, eliminating places on the WCML like Crewe, and also that would mean that that is most probably an HST behind too.


----------



## flake99please (20 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Derby?



I concur. Platform 6 iirc


----------



## vernon (20 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> And the million dollar question, what 3 did you miss, and are any preserved now??


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

You can still see 50031 Hood, but I am afraid the boat has sailed on '003 Temeraire and '045 Achillies, although, '045 was a wreck at Booths Rotherham for years, so you might have seen it for all I know


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

vernon said:


> View attachment 104333
> 
> View attachment 104332



The fate of your 50045:

An ambitious project involving preserved Class 50s was "Operation Collingwood", an engineering charity established in the early 1990s. The aim had been to train young engineering apprentices by getting them to rebuild railway locomotives and Class 50s were chosen both for the fact that they were a British design throughout and that all were named (so the apprentices would derive some pride from rededication ceremonies at the completion of their work). To this end, Operation Collingwood purchased and stored 50001, 50023, 50029, 50030, 50040 and 50045. All except 50029 and 50030 were heavily stripped examples sold to scrapyards for final cutting up. The intention was to restore them by using industrial sponsorship money to build an engineering centre and overhaul the components, making brand new ones where necessary to overcome lack of availability of some parts unique to the original design. These ambitions failed when sponsorship did not reach the required level and the project lost various key people. The charity was wound up in 2002; 50001/023/040 and 045 were sold back to scrapyards and their state as little more than bodyshells deterred most further preservation attempts. 50045 was scrapped to provide spares for preserved 50026, and 50001 met a similar fate. A private individual made an attempt to restore 50023 using some parts from 50001 but this was abandoned and the shell was cut up a few years after the initial purchase. 50040 could have been suitable for cosmetic restoration, but after many years untouched and in a derelict state at the Coventry Railway Centre, it finally had all remaining parts stripped for spares and was transported to Sims Metals of Halesowen and scrapping. The cutting of the derelict hulk was completed by Wednesday 2 July 2008. 50029 and 50030 were in far better mechanical condition, and were sold to a preservation group for full restoration.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (20 Sep 2015)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_50


----------



## Mr Celine (22 Sep 2015)

I don't remember if I've ever been in a train pulled by a class 50, although as a child I had a very memorable train journey behind the prototype, which ended when it crashed. Here's a picture of it apparently taken within a month of its demise. Unlike the Deltic prototype it did carry a number, DP2.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Sep 2015)

I have driven 50021 before and I had many a train hauled by it when it was at Bo'ness.

Also had 50027 on the Mid Hants, not to mention others probably over the years.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Sep 2015)

Getting away from Diesels for a moment. While I was waiting for my Class 37 hauled train round the Coast on Saturday, I saw a bit of shunting by this:-


----------



## subaqua (22 Sep 2015)

so whats peoples opinion on First dropping the first from the F GW brand. https://www.gwr.com/about-us/media-...-western-railway-as-part-of-historic-re-brand

apparently trains will be repainted the correct colour !


----------



## classic33 (22 Sep 2015)

subaqua said:


> so whats peoples opinion on First dropping the first from the F GW brand. https://www.gwr.com/about-us/media-...-western-railway-as-part-of-historic-re-brand
> 
> apparently trains will be repainted the correct colour !


Possibly trying to live off a former glory


----------



## vernon (22 Sep 2015)

subaqua said:


> so whats peoples opinion on First dropping the first from the F GW brand. https://www.gwr.com/about-us/media-...-western-railway-as-part-of-historic-re-brand
> 
> apparently trains will be repainted the correct colour !



As you'd have to be 67 to have been alive when the GWR was nationalised I reckon that the majority of current passengers won't have a clue about the 'heritage'. It's a rebrand nothing more. It also distances the franchise from the holding company and its poor image.



> What gets me is that First Group have, in some quarters anyway, a truly appalling reputation. And if I was anyone at First Group I'd be asking the serious question of "just why do people seem to truly hate us?"
> 
> For example, can there be any rail operator that stirs up such negative reaction as First Great Western or Scotrail? Now few rail companies are truly perfect - even Virgin Trains has its flaws - but First just seems to really wind people up.
> 
> ...


----------



## vernon (22 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3918571, member: 45"]They should be stoned. There was only one GWR, and that's the way it should stay.[/QUOTE]

I bet that the discomfort, grime and speed of the original GWR aren't things that the passengers would like to see resurected along with the name.

At the end of the day it's a name and not a historic company image viewed through rose tinted spectacles by those too young to have experienced the original company.

I'm happy to see the livery resurrected - it's a lot more sober than the First Group's garish colours.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3918571, member: 45"]They should be stoned. There was only one GWR, and that's the way it should stay.[/QUOTE]

You will have me if they introduce a new built of Hymeks, Warships and Westerns (after GWR days, I know), but, until that day.......



vernon said:


> As you'd have to be 67 to have been alive when the GWR was nationalised I reckon that the majority of current passengers won't have a clue about the 'heritage'. It's a rebrand nothing more. It also distances the franchise from the holding company and its poor image.



And the 'Southern' name has been used for years on the Southern Region South Central services, so you are a bit late in complaining about old names being used Mr S. Aqua (@subaqua)! Heck, even GNER tried to cash in on a perceived notion of heritage!



vernon said:


> I'm happy to see the livery resurrected - it's a lot more sober than the First Group's garish colours.



I remember when the Loadhaul livery was considered outrageous (a livery that I now actually quite like) so nothing surprises me now. Garish?? No, just..... Erm, 'Challenging'.


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Sep 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Getting away from Diesels for a moment. While I was waiting for my Class 37 hauled train round the Coast on Saturday, I saw a bit of shunting by this:-


Was supposed to work back to Brum via the coast line, but had a hot driving axlebox so was taken off at Carlisle.
Strangely, back in the 70s when Pendennis Castle was at Carnforth, it couldn't work round the coast because supposedly its cylinders would have hit various platforms, I can't see how that's changed.


----------



## classic33 (23 Sep 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> *You will have me if they introduce a new built of Hymeks, Warships and Westerns (after GWR days, I know), but, until that day.......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And if they start naming their locomotives after past ones?


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Sep 2015)

t


vernon said:


> I saw all but three of the class 50s when they were allocated to the West Coast Mainline and were numbered D400 - D449. It was a bit of a trek to go to see them from my home town of Darlington and it always involved travelling to Carlisle as it was the nearest place with regular appearances of the 50s, most of them as 'double headers'.


 Back in the early 70s it was possible, if none were in works, to see all the 50s in one week. I knew one or two inhabitants of Preston and Lancaster who managed to be hauled by them all in one Easter week holiday using a No. 2 Runabout ticket, Three return trips over Shap in a day for a 6 day week and a Sunday diversion over the S&C . The last time I know of anyone doing the seeing them all in a week was when 50050 worked a car train north to Scotland after it had been transferred to the WR.


----------



## vernon (23 Sep 2015)

Hover Fly said:


> t
> Back in the early 70s it was possible, if none were in works, to see all the 50s in one week. I knew one or two inhabitants of Preston and Lancaster who managed to be hauled by them all in one Easter week holiday using a No. 2 Runabout ticket, Three return trips over Shap in a day for a 6 day week and a Sunday diversion over the S&C . The last time I know of anyone doing the seeing them all in a week was when 50050 worked a car train north to Scotland after it had been transferred to the WR.



Those Railrover/Runabout tickets were brilliant. I spent a fortnight commuting to Scotland after my paper round during the summer holidays back in the early seventies. The version available from Darlington was called a 3D ticket meaning 3 days i.e. it came in three sections and each section was perforated and was torn off and used, one section per day. They coast a quid and I used to buy them, sell two of the portions for fifty pence each and avoid the ticket collectors/inspectors thus giving me free travel for the week.

I'd have the odd mishap like waking up in York having slept through Darlington on my journey south. The ticket covered from Scarborough/York/Whitby up to Edinburgh, Carlisle/Stirling. Edinburgh/Carlisle/Stirling appealed because they had locomotives that were hardly ever seen in Darlington, Class 26s, 27s, 06s, 50s, Claytons (at Millerhill awaiting the cutting torch),


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (23 Sep 2015)

classic33 said:


> And if they start naming their locomotives after past ones?



Of course, although some of the 'Western' names might cause distress to some who don't know what they actually mean! 




Number Name Builder Status Disposal
D1000 Western Enterprise BR Swindon 20.12.61 Scrapped 31.07.74 BREL Swindon
D1001 Western Pathfinder BR Swindon 12.02.62 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1002 Western Explorer BR Swindon 19.03.62 Scrapped 12.06.74 BREL Swindon
D1003 Western Pioneer BR Swindon 14.04.62 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1004 Western Crusader BR Swindon 12.05.62 Scrapped 19.09.74 BREL Swindon
D1005 Western Venturer BR Swindon 18.06.62 Scrapped 17.06.77 BREL Swindon
D1006 Western Stalwart BR Swindon 06.07.62 Scrapped 24.03.77 BREL Swindon
D1007 Western Talisman BR Swindon 01.08.62 Scrapped 24.02.75 BREL Swindon
D1008 Western Harrier BR Swindon 04.09.62 Scrapped 10.10.75 BREL Swindon
D1009 Western Invader BR Swindon 24.09.62 Scrapped 11.78 BREL Swindon
D1010 Western Campaigner BR Swindon 15.10.62 Preserved Withdrawn 28.02.77. Owned by the Diesel & Electric Preservation Group, West Somerset Railway

D1011 Western Thunderer BR Swindon 27.10.62 Scrapped 12.78 BREL Swindon
D1012 Western Firebrand BR Swindon 17.11.62 Scrapped 04.79 BREL Swindon
D1013 Western Ranger BR Swindon 13.12.62 Preserved Withdrawn 28.02.77. Owned by Western Locomotive Association, Severn Valley Railway

D1014 Western Leviathan BR Swindon 24.12.62 Scrapped 13.02.75 BREL Swindon
D1015 Western Champion BR Swindon 21.01.63 Preserved Withdrawn 13.12.76. Owned by Diesel Traction Group, Severn Valley Railway. It is also the only Western that is certified for mainline use.

D1016 Western Gladiator BR Swindon 16.02.63 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1017 Western Warrior BR Swindon 15.03.63 Scrapped 12.03.75 BREL Swindon
D1018 Western Buccaneer BR Swindon 02.04.63 Scrapped 20.03.74 BREL Swindon, the first "Western" to be scrapped.

D1019 Western Challenger BR Swindon 02.05.63 Scrapped 03.10.74 BREL Swindon
D1020 Western Hero BR Swindon 21.05.63 Scrapped 17.04.74 BREL Swindon
D1021 Western Cavalier BR Swindon 17.06.63 Scrapped 02.79 BREL Swindon
D1022 Western Sentinel BR Swindon 16.07.63 Scrapped 12.78 BREL Swindon
D1023 Western Fusilier BR Swindon 23.09.63 Preserved Withdrawn 28.02.77. Part of the national collection, NRM Was the last Western to receive a general overhaul at Swindon works, in February 1973

D1024 Western Huntsman BR Swindon 01.10.63 Scrapped 14.08.74 BREL Swindon
D1025 Western Guardsman BR Swindon 01.11.63 Scrapped 01.79 BREL Swindon
D1026 Western Centurion BR Swindon 24.12.63 Scrapped 06.08.76 BREL Swindon
D1027 Western Lancer BR Swindon 28.01.64 Scrapped 10.06.76 BREL Swindon
D1028 Western Hussar BR Swindon 25.02.64 Scrapped 06.79 BREL Swindon, the penultimate "Western" to be scrapped.

D1029 Western Legionnaire BR Swindon 20.04.64 Scrapped 29.05.75 BREL Swindon
D1030 Western Musketeer BR Crewe 05.12.63 Scrapped 22.09.76 BREL Swindon
D1031 Western Rifleman BR Crewe 20.12.63 Scrapped 06.10.76 BREL Swindon
D1032 Western Marksman BR Crewe 31.12.63 Scrapped 05.12.74 BREL Swindon
D1033 Western Trooper BR Crewe 17.01.64 Scrapped 04.79 BREL Swindon
D1034 Western Dragoon BR Crewe 15.04.64 Scrapped 20.05.77 BREL Swindon
D1035 Western Yeoman BR Crewe 17.07.62 Scrapped 30.09.76 BREL Swindon
D1036 Western Emperor BR Crewe 29.08.62 Scrapped 24.02.77 BREL Swindon
D1037 Western Empress BR Crewe 31.08.62 Scrapped 16.02.77 BREL Swindon
D1038 Western Sovereign BR Crewe 07.09.62 Scrapped 20.11.74 BREL Swindon
D1039 Western King BR Crewe 07.09.62 Scrapped 05.09.74 BREL Swindon
D1040 Western Queen BR Crewe 20.09.62 Scrapped 11.08.76 BREL Swindon (see also #Incidents)
D1041 Western Prince BR Crewe 10.10.62 Preserved Withdrawn 23.02.77. Owned by Diesel Group of the East Lancashire Railway

D1042 Western Princess BR Crewe 19.10.62 Scrapped 18.05.74 BREL Swindon
D1043 Western Duke BR Crewe 26.10.62 Scrapped 10.02.77 BREL Swindon
D1044 Western Duchess BR Crewe 12.11.62 Scrapped 10.09.75 BREL Swindon
D1045 Western Viscount BR Crewe 16.11.62 Scrapped 21.08.75 BREL Swindon
D1046 Western Marquis BR Crewe 24.12.62 Scrapped 10.11.76 BREL Swindon
D1047 Western Lord BR Crewe 04.02.63 Scrapped 09.09.76 BREL Swindon
D1048 Western Lady BR Crewe 15.12.62 Preserved Withdrawn 28.02.77. Owned privately, operated by the Midland Diesel Group, Midland Railway – Butterley

D1049 Western Monarch BR Crewe 14.12.62 Scrapped 03.02.77 BREL Swindon
D1050 Western Ruler BR Crewe 01.01.63 Scrapped 08.04.76 BREL Swindon
D1051 Western Ambassador BR Crewe 21.01.63 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1052 Western Viceroy BR Crewe 04.02.63 Scrapped 22.04.76 BREL Swindon
D1053 Western Patriarch BR Crewe 11.02.63 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1054 Western Governor BR Crewe 02.03.63 Scrapped 05.77 BREL Swindon
D1055 Western Advocate BR Crewe 02.03.63 Scrapped 16.06.76 BREL Swindon
D1056 Western Sultan BR Crewe 08.03.63 Scrapped 05.79 BREL Swindon
D1057 Western Chieftain BR Crewe 06.04.63 Scrapped 06.77 BREL Swindon
D1058 Western Nobleman BR Crewe 25.03.63 Scrapped 06.79 BREL Swindon, the last "Western" to be scrapped.

D1059 Western Empire BR Crewe 06.04.63 Scrapped 21.07.76 BREL Swindon
D1060 Western Dominion BR Crewe 11.04.63 Scrapped 03.07.74 BREL Swindon
D1061 Western Envoy BR Crewe 19.04.63 Scrapped 07.08.75 BREL Swindon
D1062 Western Courier BR Crewe 06.05.63 Preserved Withdrawn 22.08.74. Owned by Western Locomotive Association, Severn Valley Railway

D1063 Western Monitor BR Crewe 17.05.63 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1064 Western Regent BR Crewe 24.05.63 Scrapped 06.77 BREL Swindon
D1065 Western Consort BR Crewe 18.06.63 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1066 Western Prefect BR Crewe 14.06.63 Scrapped 21.05.75 BREL Swindon
D1067 Western Druid BR Crewe 18.07.63 Scrapped 16.09.76 BREL Swindon
D1068 Western Reliance BR Crewe 12.07.63 Scrapped 08.77 BREL Swindon
D1069 Western Vanguard BR Crewe 21.10.63 Scrapped 03.02.77 BREL Swindon
D1070 Western Gauntlet BR Crewe 28.10.63 Scrapped 05.79 BREL Swindon
D1071 Western Renown BR Crewe 07.11.63 Scrapped 11.78 BREL Swindon
D1072 Western Glory BR Crewe 07.11.63 Scrapped 04.04.77 BREL Swindon
D1073 Western Bulwark BR Crewe 03.12.63 Scrapped 01.08.75 BREL Swindon

D1029 was originally named Western Legionaire [sic], but renamed Western Legionnaire in 1969, the nameplate being cut to allow the additional letter to be inserted.[6]


----------



## vernon (26 Sep 2015)

Pictures from Goathland this week.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Sep 2015)

I stopped for a wee breather during today's 50 miler to look for some trains (still a novelty in this part of the sticks) when 60009 arrived slowly at the end of the passing loop to wait for the normal train coming off the single track.


----------



## Mr Celine (27 Sep 2015)

[QUOTE 3926434, member: 45"]Only spoilt by the horrible diesel on the back.[/QUOTE]

There's no run round loop or turntable at Tweedbank so the diesel is needed to haul the train back to Edinburgh. It would be better if they used a classic diesel like a Deltic, a Brush type 4 or a Peak, especially the latter as they were normal traction for passenger trains on the Waverley Line.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (28 Sep 2015)

@Mr Celine is right, they need to top 'n' tail it as there is no run round at Tweedbank, and the class 67s are usually stabled at Waverley as they work the night's sleeper services, so it makes sense to use them during the day. @User, as you'll know, the railways aren't some sort of museum contrary to what some people think you know - They used a diseasal, big deal, that is the nature of the beast these days.

And as for Mr Celine asking 'why not use classic traction', yes, that would have been nice, but what you clearly haven't realised is that silver '67 is 67026 (I think). The loco with comemorative markings to celebrate 60 years of the Queen on the throne, so..... Since the Queen just opened the line the other week there and it was also used on the rear of that same train , and in fact was working the line on Thursday and no doubt other days too with the A4 60009 Union Of South Africa and probably 60163 Tornado too...... I'll let you fill in the blanks, but needless to say, it is probably the dedicated loco for the special services.

Besides, it will also be there to provide electric train heating and so on, and also, they will want to get the line cleared quickly at the end of the day before the rush hour gets too hairy, and they need something that can be relied on to do the job, innit!


----------



## irw (5 Oct 2015)

Hi all,
I've had cause to travel to/from London the past few weeks, and I've noticed many, if not all, of the Pendolinos have had their 'bonnet covers' that hide the couplers removed. 

I know there's a few railway peeps on here- anyone know the reason why, and if they'll be getting them back? They don't look quite as sleek with the covers missing!

Ian


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2015)

Its to allow coupling with non electrified locomotives. They're supposed to be getting them back once the whole fleet has been modified. Same story three years ago as well though.

Also allows for a class 57 to be coupled to them on some runs. scroll down to virgin trains
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_57


----------



## irw (6 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Its to allow coupling with non electrified locomotives. They're supposed to be getting them back once the whole fleet has been modified. Same story three years ago as well though.
> 
> Also allows for a class 57 to be coupled to them on some runs. scroll down to virgin trains
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_57



I always thought the point of the Thunderbird Class 57's was that they _could_ attach to the Pendolino's for 'rescue' scenarios?


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2015)

I thought it was for similar, but havin seen one at the end of a set, more than once in Leeds, got me asking the drivers.

Link says otherwise though.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (6 Oct 2015)

The catches on the nose end doors have become unreliable so they run with them open while Alstrom slowly applies a fix


----------



## Paulus (6 Oct 2015)

irw said:


> I always thought the point of the Thunderbird Class 57's was that they _could_ attach to the Pendolino's for 'rescue' scenarios?




So did I. But also If a Pendolino had to be diverted onto a non electrified line, or, the train's destination is non electrified, say Holyhead or Aberdeen, where they have turned up, a thunderbird would be attached.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Oct 2015)

Don't the '57s have those ugly Scafenberg (spelling) couplings, a bit like what are used for shunting/dragging Eurostars and so on?

If so, then I imagine they are either modifying them, or making them a bit more attractive (not difficult).


----------



## BrumJim (7 Oct 2015)

irw said:


> Hi all,
> I've had cause to travel to/from London the past few weeks, and I've noticed many, if not all, of the Pendolinos have had their 'bonnet covers' that hide the couplers removed.
> 
> I know there's a few railway peeps on here- anyone know the reason why, and if they'll be getting them back? They don't look quite as sleek with the covers missing!
> ...



Not convinced that they should be allowed to run them with the covers up or missing, as there isn't much yellow without them.

Design of the covers can be a problem. The covers are made from reinforced plastic with an excellent fire performance, but this makes them brittle and deform when hitting large objects such as pheasants, partridges, pigeons, etc. This means that they need to be replaced even after only light damage, and instead tend to be left on and then jam.


----------



## BrumJim (7 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Don't the '57s have those ugly Scafenberg (spelling) couplings, a bit like what are used for shunting/dragging Eurostars and so on?
> 
> If so, then I imagine they are either modifying them, or making them a bit more attractive (not difficult).



Scharfenberg. But should be spelled "Dellner" instead. Easy mistake to make - I'm not sure I could tell the difference.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Not convinced that they should be allowed to run them with the covers up or missing, as there isn't much yellow without them.



I'm sure the percentage of yellow front would have been taken into consideration when they were designed and painted.


----------



## GlasgowGaryH (8 Oct 2015)

It is also to do with the headlights they have nowadays, a train can be seen along time by the light than when the front of the train becomes visible. No more 100 watt bulbs used as marker lights


----------



## BrumJim (8 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I'm sure the percentage of yellow front would have been taken into consideration when they were designed and painted.



The total area was, but only with the coupler cover down.


----------



## BrumJim (8 Oct 2015)

GlasgowGaryH said:


> It is also to do with the headlights they have nowadays, a train can be seen along time by the light than when the front of the train becomes visible. No more 100 watt bulbs used as marker lights



Its both; there has been a row recently over whether we need a yellow front end. After all, they don't have it on the continent, and there aren't any recorded problems of seeing trains over there.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

BrumJim said:


> The total area was, but only with the coupler cover down.



Well that's a bit thick - Surely they would taken it into account!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> 50121?


Plonker!


----------



## vernon (8 Oct 2015)

BrumJim said:


> Its both; there has been a row recently over whether we need a yellow front end. After all, they don't have it on the continent, and there aren't any recorded problems of seeing trains over there.



I don't know about that...

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ist-crushed-25-MILES-accident-took-place.html


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Mad Doug can put a train name to any random set of numbers.



50121 is/was probably a DMU coach. There were only 50 class 50s, 50001 - 50050 (although 50049 was numbered 50149 for a while).


...That said, @classic33 is sort of right, as 50*0*21 was called Rodney, so yes, 'Plonker' is kinda' apt!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3944049, member: 45"]LMR600? Without Googling.[/QUOTE]

Gordon or sommat


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 50121 is/was probably a DMU coach. There were only 50 class 50s, 50001 - 50050 (although 50049 was numbered 50149 for a while).
> 
> 
> ...That said, @classic33 is sort of right, as 50*0*21 was called Rodney, so yes, 'Plonker' is kinda' apt!


Standards must be kept.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Standards must be kept.



Its never stopped us before


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2015)

classic33 said:


> Standards must be kept.





Mad Doug Biker said:


> Its never stopped us before


ENough!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

[QUOTE 3944149, member: 45"]You're good.[/QUOTE]

I pi*s excellence, what can I say?


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I pi*s excellence, what can I say?


Have you put 1328 & 1330 together yet!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

....2658?


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> ....2658?


Allowances will have to be made!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (8 Oct 2015)

1328 and 1330 sound like they were Class 421 4-CIGS


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 1328 and 1330 sound like they were Class 421 4-CIGS


A bit of sideways thinking might answer @User14044's question though!


----------



## robjh (9 Oct 2015)

The new and the old at Banbury yesterday:
- the first class 68 I've seen, on one of the Chiltern loco-hauled trains. These were being hauled by 67s last time I looked.






and working WR lower-quadrant signals


----------



## BrumJim (9 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Well that's a bit thick - Surely they would taken it into account!


I believe the company that didn't (design house) is no longer in business.


----------



## flyingfifi (10 Oct 2015)

Who,s going to the diamond deltic weekend at shildon


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (11 Oct 2015)

flyingfifi said:


> Who,s going to the diamond deltic weekend at shildon



Over rated things that just make a monotonous drone if you ask me. 


I'm sure several thousand veg fans will disagree though.


----------



## vernon (11 Oct 2015)

flyingfifi said:


> Who,s going to the diamond deltic weekend at shildon



Don't forget to pop in at the Railway Museum at Darlington's North Road Station and visit the works of NELPG at Hopetown works just over from the station where Tornado was build and where

I just might go. I'll be in Darlington that weekend and Shildon's just up the road. If they did sychronised engine starts and and higher speed engine runs with the three deltics then my visit would be guaranteed. I spent many a year at the ends of platforms 1 and 4 at Darlingtons Bank Top station feeling the platforms shake as these locomotives accelerated away towards London and Edinburgh respectively.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (11 Oct 2015)

I've been to Arley to get my fix of steam power today as Tornado is paying a visit.














Also in steam today: Erlestoke Manor......






...........and Churchward 2-8-0 No.2857





A final snap of Tornado on the return trip with the signalman about to exchange tokens.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Oct 2015)

I liked it when it was in blue for a while

Burton Salmon 'junction' (alongside the A162, FerryBridge - Tadcaster 'Turn-Pike')

Sunday 7th July 2013


----------



## mcshroom (11 Oct 2015)

Parked up just outside Fort William yesterday evening


----------



## classic33 (11 Oct 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Parked up just outside Fort William yesterday evening


 "The Jacobite"


----------



## Smurfy (12 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Over rated things that just make a monotonous drone if you ask me.
> 
> 
> I'm sure several thousand veg fans will disagree though.


How about something a little more humble?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Zmss2d6NI


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (16 Oct 2015)

YellowTim said:


> How about something a little more humble?
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43Zmss2d6NI




I went down in November and December 2004 to catch the last few weeks of service for the class 205s on the Uckfield line, staying in Oxted.

Best thing I did regarding them (and the old slam door EMUs which I continued to go and see during their last year 2005). My only regret was not doing it sooner as I never got round to having a '207 over the Marshes between Ashford and Folkstone.


----------



## Smurfy (16 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I went down in November and December 2004 to catch the last few weeks of service for the class 205s on the Uckfield line, staying in Oxted.
> 
> Best thing I did regarding them (and the old slam door EMUs which I continued to go and see during their last year 2005). My only regret was not doing it sooner as I never got round to having a '207 over the Marshes between Ashford and Folkstone.


Can't be long now before slam-door is heritage and special charter only.

How many regular services still have them?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Oct 2015)

YellowTim said:


> Can't be long now before slam-door is heritage and special charter only.
> 
> How many regular services still have them?



Anglia or whatever they are called this week still use Mk3 (and probably 2) coaches, as does the Sleeper services. A handful of other operators will use them as well, but as for units.... Ummm, there might still be some class 121s kicking about - The last I heard they were working for Arriva Trains Wales in Cardiff, but that is probably at an end now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Oct 2015)

User said:


> I travelled in the guards van of one once. I think my hearing is coming back now.



*WHAT?
*
Seriously though, being right next to the power unit in a 'Thumper' is the best bit!!


----------



## classic33 (17 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Anglia or whatever they are called this week still use Mk3 (and probably 2) coaches, as does the Sleeper services. A handful of other operators will use them as well, but as for units.... Ummm, there might still be some class 121s kicking about - The last I heard they were working for Arriva Trains Wales in Cardiff, but that is probably at an end now.


They'll be headed this way then. Always seem to end up with ex Arriva South Wales stock.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Oct 2015)

User said:


> Is my memory correct, that it was a great big diesel engine stuck in the middle of a guard's van?



Not slap bang in the middle of the guard's accomodation, no , but there were different types of Thumper, and the Southern Region did muck about with certain units, also I have never been on a 207 and on the class 201 only the once, so I don't know exactly what you are referring too.
A class 205 didn't have the guard's van next to the engine though I don't think, at least not on the ones I rode in.

Certainly though I am pretty sure there was a guard's van or at least something similar on some of the NIR Thumpers, so I just assumed some of your London ones would be the same....


*EDIT: 
Sorry, misread your message earlier, hence my edited response.*


----------



## robjh (17 Oct 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Anglia or whatever they are called this week still use Mk3 (and probably 2) coaches, as does the Sleeper services. A handful of other operators will use them as well, but as for units.... Ummm, there might still be some class 121s kicking about - The last I heard they were working for Arriva Trains Wales in Cardiff, but that is probably at an end now.


Chiltern runs (or ran?) 121s on the short Aylesbury-Princes Risborough service. I saw them a few years back and according to Wikipedia they're still there.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (17 Oct 2015)

As for the Guard's/luggage van in a slam door EMU - Yes, done that several times over the years.

I remember approaching Clapham junction at speed once with myself looking out th window on one side, the guard on the other, and he was alerting me to the trains on his side. A nice chap.


----------



## flyingfifi (25 Oct 2015)

Today I went to Diamond Deltics at NRM Shildon in my way was not very good at all. A long drive down and back total of 330miles only 4 deltics in total one run only a short time up and down the line


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2015)

flyingfifi said:


> Today I went to Diamond Deltics at NRM Shildon in my way was not very good at all. A long drive down and back total of 330miles only 4 deltics in total one run only a short time up and down the line


Wonderful beasties!

_Alycidon_ was out on a charter near me in April 2013


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2015)

I was riding into Castleford this morning, & the gates were down at the crossing on Albion Street

A Northern Rail DMU rattled through, on it's way to Normanton/Wakefield KirkGate
They stayed down, I was expecting another EWS to come along, but no, there was a whistle.

I'd totally forgotten about the http://www.westcoastrailways.co.uk/scarborough-spa-express/scarborough-spa-express-details.cfm


Galatea

Plus, then a quick dash round to the back of the Market Hall


----------



## Smurfy (17 Nov 2015)

The end of the line in one of the most isolated communities in Russia.

http://www.theguardian.com/artandde...time-capsule-village-end-of-the-line-pictures


----------



## Colin_P (7 Jan 2016)

bumpety bump, bumpety bump, bumpety bump, wooo-woooo !

We are being 'electrified' as part of crossrail at present.

The rolling stock looks pretty boring!


----------



## the_mikey (7 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I've been to Arley to get my fix of steam power today as Tornado is paying a visit.
> 
> View attachment 106518
> 
> ...



I was there only a week later


----------



## Levo-Lon (8 Jan 2016)

Im not a train spotter but id love to see this go past

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-35241788


----------



## Spinney (8 Jan 2016)

I used to live near the sidings at Carnforth - on the route of some steam trains. I'd occasionally hear a noise 'that sounds like a steam train' and pop out to take a look at what was there. 




(the Duchess of Sutherland)


----------



## fossyant (8 Jan 2016)

They use Carnforth loads on the various routes. I've been on the Flying Scotsman in my youth.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> I used to live near the sidings at Carnforth - on the route of some steam trains. I'd occasionally hear a noise 'that sounds like a steam train' and pop out to take a look at what was there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMS as opposed to LNER.


----------



## biggs682 (8 Jan 2016)

i Vaguely remember in my early years ie pre 8 watching steam trains go past the bottom of the field when we lived in Wellington Somerset , and we all stood and waved every time one went past


----------



## Katherine (8 Jan 2016)

If you go on the website for the East Lancs Railway, you'll be shocked by the ticket prices. We go to the ELR but won't be buying any tickets for this. We'll try and get a photo from the lineside. 

Mr K was lucky enough to go on a driving experience course on The Flying Scotsman, many years ago on the Llangollen Railway.


----------



## Fubar (8 Jan 2016)

Woman from the East Lancs Preservation Society just now: "the smell of oil, coal and steam - if you could bottle that and sell it as a perfume I'd wear it!"

Class!


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and where is @Mad Doug Biker when you need him?
> 
> I've always thought of him as the Frigging Scotsman.


Hibernating


----------



## vernon (8 Jan 2016)

While in Bedale collecting pies for a pie-fest just before New year, I called in at the Wensleydale Railway at Leeming Bar and saw these:






Class 108 Driving Motor Composite Lavatory





Class 20, 20169





Class 47, 47715





Class 03, 03144





Class 37, 37674


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2016)

A couple of years back when in Cornwall we were driving through Par and this was sitting there:






Union of South Africa - sorry no idea of class, etc.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jan 2016)

Fubar said:


> A couple of years back when in Cornwall we were driving through Par and this was sitting there:
> 
> View attachment 115329
> 
> ...


Class A4 by Sir Nigel Gresley. This one used to be based on the Severn Valley Railway a long time ago so I got to see it often.

She looks really impressive climbing up Eardington Bank even at the railway speed limit of 25mph


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Class A4 by Sir Nigel Gresley. This one used to be based on the Severn Valley Railway a long time ago so I got to see it often.
> 
> She looks really impressive climbing up Eardington Bank even at the railway speed limit of 25mph



I think they used it to open the new Borders railway as well recently?


----------



## Fubar (9 Jan 2016)

I was right - here it is in Waverley station:


----------



## classic33 (9 Jan 2016)

Fubar said:


> I was right - here it is in Waverley station:
> 
> View attachment 115332


9th September 2015


----------



## the_mikey (9 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Anglia or whatever they are called this week still use Mk3 (and probably 2) coaches, as does the Sleeper services. A handful of other operators will use them as well, but as for units.... Ummm, there might still be some class 121s kicking about - The last I heard they were working for Arriva Trains Wales in Cardiff, but that is probably at an end now.



The only three 121's that I believe are running are all in the hands of Chiltern Railways.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (10 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> .....and where is @Mad Doug Biker when you need him?
> 
> I've always thought of him as the Frigging Scotsman.



Hiding from the Flying... Friggin' Moneypit!


----------



## vernon (16 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> To duck or not to duck . http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/16/duck-nigel-gresley-statue-row



You couldn't make it up.


----------



## colly (17 Jan 2016)

User13710 said:


> To duck or not to duck . http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2016/jan/16/duck-nigel-gresley-statue-row


I think the duck next to Sir Nige. is an inspired touch.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

You do realise that if they don't have the duck, then people will simply leave rubber ducks and so on on it until they relent!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

I know I would!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

..... Says me who always makes a point of rubbing the head of the mouse on the Cuneo statue at Waterloo


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

*Subject to how much Pigeon crap is on it of course!*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

And you, I have been.... Err, otherwise engaged


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

I seem to have been roped nto going to see The Feckin' Money Pit at Carlisle at the weekend, so if any of you want to meet me (unlikely I know), then go along for the Flying Moneypit!


----------



## mcshroom (18 Jan 2016)

Hmm, 1115 arrival in Carlisle, 1414 departure. I may cycle up to have a look if the weather's ok.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jan 2016)

I'll be with some Veg who will talk to you endelessly about trains if you want him to or not.

Honestly, this guy, the last time, I tried to pretend I was tired to get him to stop talking. Not a chance, he never took the hint, and the last deperate thing I remember him saying was, and I quote

'You know that Russia bought some locos from Prussia, and took their buffers off!! * Where he proceeded to think it was utterly hilarious and breaths out in an absurd way to laugh*.

Yeah, I like trains, but, shut up and bugger off!

Unfortunately due to various reasons, I can't get rid of him..... Lucky me!!


----------



## Spinney (23 Jan 2016)

Not the Flying Scotsman going over Ribblehead


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Jan 2016)

I would have booked on it if I had known.


----------



## Smurfy (24 Jan 2016)

Black Fives double header. Better than the flying money pit in my opinion.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...countryside-harks-golden-age-rail-travel.html


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jan 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I seem to have been roped nto going to see The Feckin' Money Pit at Carlisle at the weekend, so if any of you want to meet me (unlikely I know), then go along for the Flying Moneypit!



Thankfully I got out of it, so I was in my bed when those Black Fives made their appearance!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (24 Jan 2016)

User14044mountain said:


> 50016



Barnham.... I think, I'm drunk here, it is either that or Resolution.


----------



## Hover Fly (25 Jan 2016)

they were at their best when the only plate on their bodysides read "On hire from English Electric (leasings) Ltd".


----------



## Smurfy (28 Jan 2016)

Not very pretty, but an interesting glimpse of infrastructure that nearly nobody sees.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...phing-New-York-subway-tunnels-dead-night.html


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Feb 2016)

This is a bit of a speculative one here, but it suddenly occurred to me that I had forgotten all about the 7 class 155 Sprinters, so I looked them up (yes, those funny little units that were converted to the class 153s save for 7 of them - There originally were 42 of them).

Anyway, it says they were the first of the Sprinters, and did lots of testing for the other later types.

It got me thinking, if you were the person or one of the people at the NRM who decides these things, what type, out of all the Sprinter types (class 150, 153, 155, 156, 158 and 159), what would you choose for the national collection??
I would be inclined to say either a class 156 or '158, but each type has it's own merits and pitfalls, so it isn't as clear cut as all that.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Feb 2016)

User said:


> There are days I am truly grateful i'm not responsible for everything



You aren't??!!


----------



## 172traindriver (11 Feb 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> This is a bit of a speculative one here, but it suddenly occurred to me that I had forgotten all about the 7 class 155 Sprinters, so I looked them up (yes, those funny little units that were converted to the class 153s save for 7 of them - There originally were 42 of them).
> 
> Anyway, it says they were the first of the Sprinters, and did lots of testing for the other later types.
> 
> ...



150001 would be the most likely


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2016)

172traindriver said:


> 150001 would be the most likely


From 1984? Now gone.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2016)

Hoping to get out to see 'the Tin Bath' on Sunday, as it's passing through Wakefield Kirkgate

http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-tin-bath-14-02


----------



## classic33 (11 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to get out to see 'the Tin Bath' on Sunday, as it's passing through Wakefield Kirkgate
> 
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-tin-bath-14-02


One for the "Greetland Triangle".


----------



## Spinney (11 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Hoping to get out to see 'the Tin Bath' on Sunday, as it's passing through Wakefield Kirkgate
> 
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-tin-bath-14-02


I can see some kind of attraction in taking a ride pulled by a steam train, but you sit in a carriage and can't see the engine! Far better to do as you are and go and see them going past. 

One of my best steam viewings - accidently! - was on a bike ride somewhere in the midlands - can;t remember exactly where. We stopped at a station on a steam line to visit the tea shop, sat outside in the sun with steam trains coming and going. And we were all enjoying the steam trains so much that when we had all finished our tea and cake and it was time to get on our bikes again, we all unanimously decided that actually, we really needed another round of tea and cake so we could sit and watch the trains for longer!


----------



## mybike (11 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> I can see some kind of attraction in taking a ride pulled by a steam train, but you sit in a carriage and can't see the engine! Far better to do as you are and go and see them going past.
> 
> One of my best steam viewings - accidently! - was on a bike ride somewhere in the midlands - can;t remember exactly where. We stopped at a station on a steam line to visit the tea shop, sat outside in the sun with steam trains coming and going. And we were all enjoying the steam trains so much that when we had all finished our tea and cake and it was time to get on our bikes again, we all unanimously decided that actually, we really needed another round of tea and cake so we could sit and watch the trains for longer!



I like to sit near the rear so you can see the engine on curves. In my experience they break down.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2016)

Managed to catch '_Tangmere_' at Temple Hirst junction this afternoon

Not the best place, due to the lines being on an embankment, but by the time I got there, it was too late to risk going elsewhere

Only time for 2 images too


----------



## Flying Dodo (14 Feb 2016)

Spinney said:


> I can see some kind of attraction in taking a ride pulled by a steam train, but you sit in a carriage and can't see the engine! Far better to do as you are and go and see them going past.



Exactly! Plus, the only steam trains I've been on had an annoying feature of "pulsing" as they were going along, in that you could feel the acceleration and then slight deceleration as they went along (and not just when first setting off when it was more noticeable)). Slightly disconcerting. No idea if you still had that effect if they were going top speed on a main line, but on both the Quainton & Nene Valley railways I noticed it.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2016)

A late-running '_Tin Bath' _yesterday afternoon, at Santingley Lane over-bridge, just south-east of Hare Park Junction

_Galatea_ & 44871


----------



## vernon (20 Feb 2016)

I had to do a doubletake when I arrived at Kings Cross today. There was a class 86 attached to the Caledonian Sleeper train at the next platform.






It turns out that the service has been running from Kings Cross instead of Euston for a week or so to accommodate engineering works on the west coast mainline.

Returning to Kings Cross with @User14044 we spotted a Festiniog Railway locomotive, Princess, in the mall area.


----------



## mybike (20 Feb 2016)

vernon said:


> Returning to Kings Cross with @User14044 we spotted a Festiniog Railway locomotive, Princess, in the mall area.



Even princesses travel by train these days.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Feb 2016)

No Dragon, & a different colour.................


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2016)

Today at New Barnet --
Resplendent in BR Brunswick Green with lion and wheel motif. Shame about the German style smoke deflectors though. I know she carried them into the 60's, but I think they shouldn't be there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2016)

Tomorrow

http://www.steamdreams.co.uk/Execut...yscotir&SS=SDSVR01\&DB=SteamDreams&Division=A


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2016)

I shall be up early to get a photo or two as the Scotsman goes north through New Barnet , back on home turf.


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2016)

Paulus said:


> I shall be up early to get a photo or two as the Scotsman goes north through New Barnet , *back on home turf.*


*
Doncaster?*


----------



## Paulus (24 Feb 2016)

classic33 said:


> *Doncaster?*



Not quite. I said home turf, not place of birth.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2016)

Haven't seen any schedule published

The departure, from Kings Cross, was reported on Radio 4 news at 08:00


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2016)

classic33 said:


> *Doncaster?*


----------



## ianrauk (25 Feb 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Haven't seen any schedule published
> 
> The departure, from Kings Cross, was reported on Radio 4 news at 08:00




BBC Breakfast also did a feature. Showed it arriving and leaving Kings Cross.
Looked absolutely beautiful.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2016)

Live feed on BBC website

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-england-35649676


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Feb 2016)

This popped up on the BFI's facebook page recently;

"Just the ticket! Witness the glories of Britain's lost age of railways in never-before-seen films."

http://player.bfi.org.uk/collection...mb&utm_campaign=bofrailwayslaunch240216250216


----------



## mybike (25 Feb 2016)

John the Monkey said:


> This popped up on the BFI's facebook page recently;
> 
> "Just the ticket! Witness the glories of Britain's lost age of railways in never-before-seen films."
> 
> http://player.bfi.org.uk/collection...mb&utm_campaign=bofrailwayslaunch240216250216



Thanks for that.


----------



## John the Monkey (25 Feb 2016)

[QUOTE 4171828, member: 259"]Are you a member, John? I've toyed with the idea of signing up for the BFI.[/QUOTE]
No - I have more stuff than I can watch, read, or listen to already 

I do follow their Facebook feed though (usually very good) and by happenstance, the linked post popped up at the same time that this thread was in the "New Posts" on here.


----------



## Gravity Aided (6 Mar 2016)

Macedonian 2 foot gauge in the 70's! or 60's! (2 different dates)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TgSwWkxF7M


----------



## vernon (6 Mar 2016)

I paid a fleeting visit to the Wensleydale Railway at Leeming Bar yesterday. I spotted some stock that couldn't be seen from the station platform and was surprised by the presence of a 9F.




















9F from a poor vantage point in a pub car park. It's a long term restoration project - there's no tender or motion components present according to the information here: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_preserved_BR_Standard_Class_9F_locomotives#92219


----------



## sheddy (7 Mar 2016)

I think that the Flying Scotsman will be on BBC4 8.30pm tonight


----------



## Gravity Aided (22 Mar 2016)

This popped up on YouTube, about 10 years before I was there at Uni, although things were merely Amtrakked by then, still run the same way. At 4:10 we see the huge platforms at Carbondale, as well as the old division house. Amtrak did the same as the IllinoisCentral, with passenger trains as long as many freight trains. Illinois Central is gone, replaced by Canadian National. (great stuff there, too.)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7fqWIAvTTk


----------



## Gravity Aided (23 Mar 2016)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnQP7VH8qZY

Marshalling yards, explosives, and the Blitz.


----------



## subaqua (19 Apr 2016)

did anybody see timeshift tonight ? 

BBC4 20.00 to 21.00 was about the diesel engine , but they had a Deltic on and explained all about the engine and its origins. was brilliant


----------



## classic33 (20 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> did anybody see timeshift tonight ?
> 
> BBC4 20.00 to 21.00 was about the diesel engine , but they had a Deltic on and explained all about the engine and its origins. was brilliant


Catch it tonight.
Tested round Shipley way, "Deltic". Triangular station.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2016)

subaqua said:


> did anybody see timeshift tonight ?
> 
> BBC4 20.00 to 21.00 was about the diesel engine , but they had a Deltic on and explained all about the engine and its origins. was brilliant



Was that the one presented by Mark Evans?? (who previously built the Landie, & Cobra replica, in various shows)
If so, I've seen it before, & yes, it is a very good programme

If you get the chance to watch the TimeShift programme about the Ordnance Survey, that is another very interesting item


----------



## subaqua (20 Apr 2016)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Was that the one presented by Mark Evans?? (who previously built the Landie, & Cobra replica, in various shows)
> If so, I've seen it before, & yes, it is a very good programme
> 
> If you get the chance to watch the TimeShift programme about the Ordnance Survey, that is another very interesting item


Yes and yes the OS one was brilliant too .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 May 2016)

Did anyone watch Paul Merton last night, & _'Secret Stations'_


----------



## Houthakker (2 May 2016)

Enjoyed "Secret Stations". Made me want to get off at some of those places with a bike and just see where the road took me.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (2 May 2016)

'Twas the open day at Bristol St Phillips Marsh depot today.

Did anyone go?


----------



## Mr Celine (15 May 2016)

Yay! It fits!!!








60103 Flying Scotsman passing Kilknowe Junction, Galashiels, at speed 15/05/16.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (15 May 2016)

Oh no, the Flying Wibble Machine!! 


Seriously though, nice picture!


----------



## Houthakker (20 May 2016)

Driving into Mallaig last week we were travelling alongside this, where the rail runs next to the road for the last couple of miles.


----------



## User16390 (20 May 2016)

I visited the Severn Valley Spring Diesel Festival today. There was fantastic assortment of classic locomotives. I had my first ride behind a Western and managed to be hauled by two Deltics, three Class 50's, a pair of Class 20's, a class 33, a Class 46 and a Class 66 over the course of the day. the fish and chip shop opposite Kidderminster Station was excellent and the real ale at Bridgenorth Station was top notch.

Overall, a great day out.


----------



## Spartak (24 May 2016)

Class 08 - 202 seen today at Avon Valley Railway, Bitton.


----------



## Katherine (24 May 2016)

The ELR war weekend is on this bank holiday weekend, except now they've called it their 1940's weekend. I hope it's not more about the music and fashions than it is about the locos and stock.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

It is 'foreign muck', I know, and I also have no idea what the song is about or who the guy is, but, who cares? Here is a flashmob in Budapest Nygati station, complete with loco 431221 (*) making a star apperance along with loco 480020 and EMU 804404 (I think).

* - 431221. One of a class of hundreds from the Soviet era, these diminutive, almost minnionesque in appearance locos are probably the most common locos in Hungary. I like them.

The intro is quite long, I'll admit, but you get to see trains and stuff!!:


View: https://youtu.be/HWWC5THtXIk


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

Of course, talking of Hungary, we now have our very own class '86s' over there!:


View: https://youtu.be/elnuPV22t4A


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

And, of course, over in Bulgaria, we have the '87s'!


Gawd, I really DO miss that sound!!:


View: https://youtu.be/Hj7FstYv6KQ


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/dVdSPPtAQwc


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

Oh yes, and, what's that!:


View: https://youtu.be/3QiZeOMjmCk


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

And more Brits' abroad....


View: https://youtu.be/OINyhEVpoDc


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

Turn up the *VOLUME!!:


View: https://youtu.be/JjuuxOtOy_g
*


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/smOsRSD_1Pk


View: https://youtu.be/swFW90Au0l8


View: https://youtu.be/kOhrqv20rzQ


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

Wow, look at this!:


View: https://youtu.be/Y2gVJQHd5TA


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

The best bit is seeing our old class 58s again at 2.07 onwards:


View: https://youtu.be/nYImQtbeWrE


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

View: https://youtu.be/QWPCnRCQO80

Part 4, part 5, etc etc.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

That ACTS blue livery was pretty smart!:


View: https://youtu.be/lzU1jLo-JIc


View: https://youtu.be/JV5-qQiQwl0




I like the message at the beginning! 

Not all ex UK here, but hey ho. 6.46 onwards is good!:


View: https://youtu.be/VLRLUzZaB74


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (19 Jun 2016)

And back home, the class 58 which was, until recently*, the only preserved example so far... 58016!:


View: https://youtu.be/MFLon1alTeY

And, The Class 58 Loco Group themselves!:


View: https://youtu.be/HsCHT2uZJOo


* - Apparently 58048 has now been preserved too.


----------



## robjh (5 Jul 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Oh yes, and, what's that!:
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/3QiZeOMjmCk



DB running British locomotives, apparently in Romania. Strange times we live in.
(but nice to see the CFR class 60 and 80 in the background)


----------



## robjh (5 Jul 2016)

On a ride through Norfolk yesterday I came across this at Sheringham (North Norfolk Railway)





and this at East Dereham (Mid Norfolk Railway)




Odd to think that they were new in 1957 and 1966 respectively, and only 9 years separates them.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> DB running British locomotives, apparently in Romania. Strange times we live in.
> (but nice to see the CFR class 60 and 80 in the background)



No apparently about it, class 92s now work in Romania and Bulgaria, not to mention France of course.

The class 92's identity I cannot remember offhand right now, although 92032 springs to mind for some reason, but, other than the all over red fronts (albeit with a bit of white which alters the loco's 'facial' appearance somewhat, not to mention the lack of yellow on the front), the European number and it being renamed after a Romanian writer or Poet (I think), it still retains it's old Channel Tunnel 'Polo Mints' on the side as well as the Crewe Electric 'Eagle' depot crests, AND the old BR Cast double arrows.
It is a British class 92 allright, and it is still as loud as ever!:


View: https://youtu.be/3QiZeOMjmCk

Anyway, I wonder how Brexit will affect future exports.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jul 2016)

And more of them seemingly being exported, complete with a lovely bit of drone cam tracking it from 0.24 onwards:


View: https://youtu.be/Syot3L5RVm4


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jul 2016)

Turn up the volume, they are pretty noisy things at times!:


View: https://youtu.be/5Irjfo1oScI


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (6 Jul 2016)

92034 in Bulgaria, and that is a former East German class 232 (I think) on the back in the first runpast:


View: https://youtu.be/ecdYXc6MrOg


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Jul 2016)

*Continuity Errors Of The Week!!*

I happened to be watching 'The Saint' on itv4 before the TdF highlights.

Anyway, a character had to catch the 'Night Ferry', an old Anglo French 'boat train', accompanied by Roger Moore's character (the name of which eludes me right now)

So, for the 'Night Ferry', the first footage was, correctly of a *class 71 Electric*, supposedly departing Victoria..... It then turned into a *class 52 'Western' diesel*.... And then something else *unidentifiable* (it was dark). What made this last train notable however was that it appeared to be taking water for it's steam heat boiler from one of the old water troughs used for steam engines. I reckon it was a c*lass 40* at the old 'Bushey Troughs' or similar on the West Coast.

So after what was clearly a somewhat diverted route, they finally got to the channel and we had a mix of both colour and black and white footage of the correct (I think) *'Wagon Lits'* coaches being loaded/unloaded on/off the ferry, before the train then departed behind a *French electric*..... Which promptly turned into *another* *electric*.... Before, and here's the best bit, the train turned into a* Swiss EMU (adding several hundred miles onto the trip for sure)* before finally..... They climbed out of the train onto the tracks, supposedly somewhere in France, from..... A rake of* British Rail blue and grey Mk2* *coaches*, probably somewhere in Berkshire, Buckinghamshire or Herts (I have given up trying to think how many hundred miles they must have travelled supposedly from London to northern France ).

Seriously, I was geographically confused, and so, it appears was the head of the continuity department!!


I doubt that most, if not all of the coach interiors were any better, and locos like the class 71 and the first French loco sounded strangely dieselish into the bargain!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (7 Jul 2016)

So, what crackers of continuity errors have you seen?


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jul 2016)

Guess location. Country will do:


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (18 Jul 2016)

Spain?


----------



## robjh (18 Jul 2016)

BrumJim said:


> Guess location. Country will do:


China? It's not quite the same as this (below) but there are styling similarities.


----------



## Speicher (18 Jul 2016)

Italy?


----------



## BrumJim (19 Jul 2016)

robjh said:


> China? It's not quite the same as this (below) but there are styling similarities.


Spot on. I think it is exactly the same design.

Location is Tangshan, about 100 miles east of Beijing.


----------



## robjh (19 Jul 2016)

in fact on looking more closely at the image I think I can make out an edited area where the Chinese logo should have been.




Fancy hiding a clue like that from us!


----------



## Mr Celine (5 Sep 2016)

Passing through Galashiels yesterday. 






And for those who can't reel off engine numbers and names


----------



## User19783 (8 Sep 2016)

We were very lucky today .As we got a tour around Banbury junction box
Its soon to be demolish, so they are doing tours till October.
All free, lasted about 90 minutes,

It's hard to believe it was still up and running, untill May 2016.

Here's just some photos of the day,






















Edit: spelling


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Sep 2016)

Woodkirk Station site
Friday 2nd September

Roughly 3/4 mile from jct28/M62, on the Dewsbury/Batley side






As the text states, closed to passengers in 1939, & freight in 1964
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3773081

Further photos/maps about half-way down the page

http://lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Batley Beeston.htm


----------



## Velominati (10 Sep 2016)

This is a great thread, I feel safe here, Is it okay to admit that I own two model railways, one is 00 Gauge British Rail Blue Period and an N Gauge S&D, I had to build the S&D because my Great Grandfather was an S&D Driver, I live alongside the old S&D route not far from EverCreech Junction. I have to say that the Class 37 is my favourite.

This is a picture of my Great Grandfather (Bowler Hat) on his loco. It looks to me like they had just finished dropping the ash.


----------



## 172traindriver (20 Sep 2016)

Flying Scotsman going through Snow Hill this morning


----------



## subaqua (10 Nov 2016)

Missed chance to get a pic but just saw 66779 "'evening star " go through Woking . Not a huge diesel fan but that's a nice locomotive.


----------



## Paulus (11 Nov 2016)

Tornado at New Barnet last week.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Nov 2016)

Been sorting through my things and this is one of many things I have amongst all the other bits of..... Stuff.

A genuine set of Mainline Freight 'Rolling Wheel' logos' (the 'interim' livery/logo version applied to locos still carrying BR grey livery (Mainline employed an attractive blue and silver version of the livery as it's official identity, not this). This was one one of 3 freight companies* set up just after Privatisation in the mid/late '90s', before EWS came along) for one side of a class 37!:


















* Mainline, Loadhaul and Transrail.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Nov 2016)

I also have these, some still in their wrappers:






Never opened, and dated May 1979:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Nov 2016)

In Haworth today with daughter (& her friend)
After a while we parted ways, till pick-up time, so I went to 'sniff steam'


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jan 2017)

The train home from work on Friday was a Class 142 (they're usually a 158, 155 or very occasionally a 150). While it wasn't the greatest rail experience I've ever had, it wasn't as bad as I was expecting given the slating they get.
Yes, they're a bit cramped and the bus seats are really 2.5+1.5 rather than 3+2, but it turned up on time, the heater was keeping things at a decent temperature and everyone who wanted one got a seat.


----------



## the_mikey (9 Jan 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> The train home from work on Friday was a Class 142 (they're usually a 158, 155 or very occasionally a 150). While it wasn't the greatest rail experience I've ever had, it wasn't as bad as I was expecting given the slating they get.
> Yes, they're a bit cramped and the bus seats are really 2.5+1.5 rather than 3+2, but it turned up on time, the heater was keeping things at a decent temperature and everyone who wanted one got a seat.



I last rode a 142 last year Between Keighley and Leeds, it was a little bouncy but comfortable enough, I could've waited for a 333 but I wanted to enjoy the 142..


----------



## 172traindriver (9 Jan 2017)

the_mikey said:


> I last rode a 142 last year Between Keighley and Leeds, it was a little bouncy but comfortable enough, I could've waited for a 333 but I wanted to enjoy the 142..



Enjoy @the_mikey? 
What you meant is you wanted to experience a ride on one before they are replaced


----------



## the_mikey (10 Jan 2017)

172traindriver said:


> Enjoy @the_mikey?
> What you meant is you wanted to experience a ride on one before they are replaced



I will say this, I'd rather be sat in a seat on a 142 than standing in the toilet on an overcrowded crosscountry 220/221 service between Bristol and Leeds..


----------



## 172traindriver (10 Jan 2017)

the_mikey said:


> I will say this, I'd rather be sat in a seat on a 142 than standing in the toilet on an overcrowded crosscountry 220/221 service between Bristol and Leeds..



Voyagers were totally inadequate for what they replaced at the time. They should have been 8 car units at least.


----------



## User16390 (10 Jan 2017)

172traindriver said:


> Voyagers were totally inadequate for what they replaced at the time. They should have been 8 car units at least.




I am terribly biased towards overweight, underpowered, noisy, smelly locomotives such as these that worked out of Leeds, Manchester and North Wales 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsCdVKhhh20


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Jan 2017)

Wow
Presumably unmarried

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-38584152


----------



## Spartak (1 Feb 2017)

Taken this morning at Avon Valley Railway, Bitton.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2017)

Tornado on scheduled services
http://www.settle-carlisle.co.uk/tickets-on-sale-for-tornado-hauled-services/


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-38957943

Drone footage, on Ribblehead Viaduct;
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-38979100

*Edit @ 12:25
*
I know it's the Mail, but there's a few nice photographs, if the usual disregard of the facts, ie; 'Scale replica'
Plus, when did Skipton move into West Yorkshire??

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t...ne-Tornado-hauls-service-Settle-Carlisle.html

And this classic; _The driver carefully steers the locomotive into Skipton Station_ 
What the heck!?!?!


----------



## Profpointy (15 Feb 2017)

[QUOTE="Richard A Thackeray, post: 4683449, 

And this classic; _The driver carefully steers the locomotive into Skipton Station_
What the heck!?!?![/QUOTE]

to be fair, have you seen how narrow a railway rail is? It must be really tricky to steer the train that precisely for hundreds of miles


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2017)

How on earth have I not seen this thread before?

My dad is a self-confessed 'gricer' and the older I get the more interested I find myself in the subject. My dad retired years ago and writes for a bunch of steam railway magazines. I commissioned him to write a bit about the original mainline station in Ipswich and it's by far the most popular article on my site at https://sosuffolk.com/suffolk-history/ipswich-railway-station-croft-street/

I find the history interesting because it's so tied to social history.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2017)

I did have a model railway when I was a kid, but I lost interest when it fell on me in the middle of the night.


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Feb 2017)

Profpointy said:


> to be fair, have you seen how narrow a railway rail is? It must be really tricky to steer the train that precisely for hundreds of miles



It must be even trickier after dark...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2017)

Andrew_Culture said:


> My dad is a self-confessed 'gricer' and the older I get the more interested I find myself in the subject. My dad retired years ago and writes for a bunch of steam railway magazines. I commissioned him to write a bit about the original mainline station in Ipswich and it's by far the most popular article on my site at https://sosuffolk.com/suffolk-history/ipswich-railway-station-croft-street/
> 
> I find the history interesting because it's so tied to social history.


A good read, even though it's way out of my area, & up to press, I've never been to Ipswich


----------



## steverob (15 Feb 2017)

the_mikey said:


> The only three 121's that I believe are running are all in the hands of Chiltern Railways.





User said:


> I saw one just last Wednesday at Princes Riseborough as I passed through. I would have grabbed a photo but was just too slow



Well if you want to experience the delights of a Class 121, better hurry to central Buckinghamshire as soon as you can, as reports are that Chiltern are retiring them fairly soon. I got to ride on one just the other week, although it was mainly for the purposes of helping someone film a video for YouTube!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LB9JlpgBp9w&t=0s


----------



## Biff600 (15 Feb 2017)

Nene Valley Railway is only 15 miles from me and yet I have only visited the place once, I made the most of it by taking both the camera and the drone.








The Flying Scotsman rattled through Peterboring last year, I was not at work for both the days that it came through, so I popped out with the camera and took a few pics ( This was the North-bound journey from Kings Cross to York)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tornado on scheduled services
> http://www.settle-carlisle.co.uk/tickets-on-sale-for-tornado-hauled-services/
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-38957943



Forgot the excellent 14th February link/pun, on this mornings *'Yorkshire Post'*
Sorry, bad available light pic;


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2017)

Biff600 said:


> Nene Valley Railway is only 15 miles from me...



My in-laws live just the other side of Ferry Meadows and I still haven't been to the Nene! I've cycled over it a few times though


----------



## Andrew_Culture (15 Feb 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A good read, even though it's way out of my area, & up to press, I've never been to Ipswich



Thanks. It keeps my dad out of trouble.


----------



## Andy_R (15 Feb 2017)

Biff600 said:


> View attachment 337902
> 
> 
> Nene Valley Railway is only 15 miles from me and yet I have only visited the place once, I made the most of it by taking both the camera and the drone.
> ...



And with a little bit of tilt shift you can make it look like a model railway....


----------



## User19783 (15 Feb 2017)

User said:


> I've got several rail journeys in my upcoming trip to India - including the hill railway up to Shimla.
> 
> Plus we have 6 days extra in Mumbai that will be spent taking day trips by rail to various places.



Sounds great, 
I wish I could do that.
So please, post loads of photos of your journey.


----------



## robjh (9 Mar 2017)

Inside the signal box at Chappel and Wakes Colne today. The nearest line is the Network Rail Sudbury branch, and the rest is the East Anglian Railway museum.

Never fear, none of the levers are connected, so I couldn't do any damage.


----------



## robjh (2 Apr 2017)

A cross-posting with the Beer thread


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A good read, even though it's way out of my area, & up to press, I've never been to Ipswich



I'll tell my dad, he'll be pleased.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (6 Apr 2017)

robjh said:


> Inside the signal box at Chappel and Wakes Colne today. The nearest line is the Network Rail Sudbury branch, and the rest is the East Anglian Railway museum.
> 
> Never fear, none of the levers are connected, so I couldn't do any damage.
> View attachment 341676
> View attachment 341677



They do a cracking beer festival in that yard!


----------



## Paulus (12 Apr 2017)

60163 A1 Tornado has done the ton officially 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-39581712


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Apr 2017)

Did the Spa Valley line in Kent a couple of weeks back. Nothing notable by way of locomotion, just an industrial saddle tank named Ugly.

They've got a Deltic; 55019 ‘ROYAL HIGHLAND FUSILIER’ coming in early August and they are selling driver experience packages.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (12 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Wow
> Presumably unmarried
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-manchester-38584152


No mention of wife or children. Catalogue is here https://issuu.com/wm_fineart_antiques/docs/train_catalogue_web/3


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

Brotherton railway bridge

The village is only just to the north of FerryBridge, & at the point where the Great North Road, split with the Tadcaster TurnPike - the York Road followed too, to 'Tad' (Bramham CrossRoads really was, up to not long after WW2 (as far as I know)
FerryBridge is best known nowadays for the crossing point of the M62 & A1, and the Power Station






As the stone-plaque denotes, the previous structure was tubular, apparently resembling Telfords Conway & Holyhead Bridges, but surprisingly I can't find a picture of the old bridge online (unless my search words are wrong)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

In addition to the above bridge;

Leeds, Castleford & surrounding area viewers may know of this?
I called up at the site this afternoon, to look in a shop there
I have long known of, & been on the railway here, but was very surprised to see track still in-situ!
I thought that when the owner/station/depot was gone, it'd have been removed
- or collected by local travelling metal merchants -

http://s9.zetaboards.com/MRW_Forums/topic/98847/1/

This was a tunnel, the track follows the centre line


View attachment 348124
[/QUOTE]


----------



## MarkF (18 Apr 2017)

MrsF like railways but I've never had any interest. But I went on the Flying Scotsman last week and really enjoyed it, was great day out on the Worth Valley Railway. I thought it was way too cheap, riding on the Flying Scotsman, using other steam trains too (all day if you so wished) and all for a measly £20. 


http://kwvr.co.uk/flyingscotsman/
http://kwvr.co.uk/
http://kwvr.co.uk/events-and-experiences/


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Brotherton railway bridge


Not far away - used to carry the coal trains out of Allerton Bywater, and the line Castleford to Garforth.







Terrifying that it was carrying full coal trains only 25 years ago ... get up close, and nothing aligns! [Sadly I can't find any - there used to be a very evocative one of a diesel slowly pulling full wagons across]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> Not far away - used to carry the coal trains out of Allerton Bywater, and the line Castleford to Garforth.
> 
> View attachment 348165
> 
> ...


Oh, I know all about this one
It is in a perilous state indeed, due to subsidence/settling
Being on a regularly flooded area does it no good either (there's a Lock-Keepers bungalow, down at Bulholme Lock, between the railway & Castleford, that's on stilts!!!)
I have a book about the colliery railways of the area that has many pictures of it being worked over


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh, I know all about this one
> It is in a perilous state indeed, due to subsidence/settling
> Being on a regularly flooded area does it no good either (there's a Lock-Keepers bungalow, down at Bulholme Lock, between the railway & Castleford, that's on stilts!!!)
> I have a book about the colliery railways of the area that has many pictures of it being worked over
> ...



And to think, talk of reopening this line for passenger traffic keeps popping up every few years...not over that bridge!


----------



## GrumpyGregry (18 Apr 2017)

If one more friend on Facebook goes on about seeing/travelling on The Flying Scotsman at the weekend when they mean they saw Flying Scotsman and travelled on a train pulled by Flying Scotsman I'll scream....


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Brotherton railway bridge
> 
> The village is only just to the north of FerryBridge, & at the point where the Great North Road, split with the Tadcaster TurnPike - the York Road followed too, to 'Tad' (Bramham CrossRoads really was, up to not long after WW2 (as far as I know)
> FerryBridge is best known nowadays for the crossing point of the M62 & A1, and the Power Station
> ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> View attachment 348185


Thankyou!!

Maybe I was using wrong combination of search words?


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2017)

GrumpyGregry said:


> If one more friend on Facebook goes on about seeing/travelling on The Flying Scotsman at the weekend when they mean they saw Flying Scotsman and travelled on a train pulled by Flying Scotsman I'll scream....


Goes via York, GNER(National Express ran) it. Now Virgin Rail


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thankyou!!
> 
> Maybe I was using wrong combination of search words?


"brotherton tubular bridge, 1850", from the stone plaque picture you posted


----------



## classic33 (18 Apr 2017)

Worth a look 
http://www.davidheyscollection.com/index.htm
&
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/index.htm


----------



## growingvegetables (19 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Worth a look
> http://www.davidheyscollection.com/index.htm
> &
> http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/index.htm


The first? A new one on me - thank you .
The second? Ah - I know that one. All those miles (and there's many!) I've ridden, only to find there's now some ******* great housing estate!  Or an "M1/M62 Logistics" warehouse.  Will I learn? Probably not .

[Edited to add - and the links these guys collect! http://www.woodlesfordstation.co.uk/Pages/WaterHaighColliery.aspx]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Worth a look
> http://www.davidheyscollection.com/index.htm
> &
> http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/index.htm



As with 'GV', I too know of the second one


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2017)

growingvegetables said:


> The first? A new one on me - thank you .
> The second? Ah - I know that one. All those miles (and there's many!) I've ridden, only to find there's now some ******* great housing estate!  Or an "M1/M62 Logistics" warehouse.  Will I learn? Probably not .
> 
> [Edited to add - and the links these guys collect! http://www.woodlesfordstation.co.uk/Pages/WaterHaighColliery.aspx]


I know of that site too

There's still rails there, in places




This isn't too far, from where I grew up
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1036434

There's also the remnants of another colliery line, still in the road-surface of Lime Pit Lane (in same village)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This isn't too far, from where I grew up
> http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1036434


Digressing slightly
This star on the floor is for a Stanley lad, some of you may know of him
(I met him a few times, but know his sister, & brother-in-law, far better)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4281981


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2017)

classic33 said:


> Worth a look
> http://www.davidheyscollection.com/index.htm
> &
> http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/index.htm
> ...



If you open the Water Haigh page, & look at the map, at the top of the page
My photo of my Octavia, is the line that goes into Oulton Quarry & Brick Works


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2017)

In addition to the above Water Haigh Colliery links

Try this one, it's one of my favourite local history sites, sadly I don't really visit it enough nowadays
For anyone from, or around, Leeds, it's truly fascinating

You (& it has been done many times) post a photo of a man-hole cover, lamp-post, gate-way, etc....
Someone will name where it is, who made/cast it/owned the land, etc...

http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=3171


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> In addition to the above Water Haigh Colliery links
> 
> Try this one, it's one of my favourite local history sites, sadly I don't really visit it enough nowadays
> For anyone from, or around, Leeds, it's truly fascinating
> ...



I too used to be a regular on Secret Leeds but haven't been on in ages. It really suffered when a couple of prolific posters left and it just hasn't been the same since. A real shame as i was one of the group that helped ressurect it...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I too used to be a regular on Secret Leeds but haven't been on in ages. It really suffered when a couple of prolific posters left and it just hasn't been the same since. A real shame as i was one of the group that helped ressurect it...



Phil Davidson!!
What a font of all Leeds knowledge
I presume he had some kind of Council job, for the access, he seemed to attain


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2017)

Is that a Deltic on the rear??

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-39684092


----------



## User16390 (23 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4773950, member: 45"]Looks like it.

We're off on a (hopefully) Deltic-hauled adventure in a few weeks - http://www.pathfindertours.co.uk/in...der/events/the-welsh-central-liner---new.html[/QUOTE]

I will be experiencing Napier Deltic power at the Severn Valley Railway Spring Diesel Festival in May with 55022 Royal Scotts Grey. A Class 88 will also be there, which will be hauling the first ever passenger train by the class, at least that's what it says on the web page. I am looking forward to the Peaks, 45060 Sherwood Forester and 45041 Royal Tank Regiment making an appearance. As a child I lived a stones throw from the Leicester depot and was regularly hauled by them on the Midland Main Line.

http://www.svr.co.uk/SEItem.aspx?a=101

http://www.svr.co.uk/NewsItem.aspx?a=785


----------



## mcshroom (23 Apr 2017)

Definitely a deltic - see 0:36 on the video here - http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/79...esent-future-younger-generation-modern-trains

(Appologies for the source)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2017)

User16390 said:


> As a child I lived a stones throw from the Leicester depot and was regularly hauled by them on the Midland Main Line.


When I was at Secondary School, it was on top of a cutting, between Wakefield WestGate & Leeds
We certainly heard them coming, before we saw them!!
Eric Treacey photographed from the bridge, adjacent to the School


Further to the BBC clip (from the helicopter heard, presumably?)


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Apr 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Is that a Deltic on the rear??
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-39684092



Having seen this on the local news, I had to laugh at the reporter referring to the Class 43 as "classic stock from the 1970s" as if they're not still in service...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Apr 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> Having seen this on the local news, I had to laugh at the reporter referring to the Class 43 as "classic stock from the 1970s" as if they're not still in service...


I certainly know what a Deltic is, but was initially watching the clip on an iPhone, so it was a small image


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2017)

Anyone else see this, on Monday?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b08rb16k/tornado-the-100mph-steam-engine


----------



## Proto (7 Jun 2017)

Thought this amazing. 133 wagons?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2017)

Only just remembered about this
http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t17/t0617c.htm
http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-east-yorkshireman

Sadly, I'm racing today, so it might have been a bit tight, if it was delayed 
(& out at parents, in evening, so can't see the return)


----------



## midlife (17 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4846337, member: 45"]This is what I'm travelling behind for most of today...

View attachment 357497
[/QUOTE]

My godfather worked for British Rail (he inspected bridges which BR has thousands of apparently) and I've been inside a Deltic.


----------



## User16390 (17 Jun 2017)

[QUOTE 4846337, member: 45"]This is what I'm travelling behind for most of today...

View attachment 357497
[/QUOTE]
A truly classic locomotive, have a great day, if I remember I will stroll down to Perry Hall Park and take a photo on the return journey due around 18:33.


----------



## Proto (17 Jun 2017)

midlife said:


> My godfather worked for British Rail (he inspected bridges which BR has thousands of apparently) and I've been inside a Deltic.



Mate of my Dad was a foreman at Finsbury Park depot and got me a guided tour of the Deltic prototype.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Only just remembered about this
> http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t17/t0617c.htm
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-east-yorkshireman
> 
> ...



Saw that while out on my ride this morning - it went under the bridge at Church Fenton just as I got there (no time to get my phone out, unfortunately). The crew looked a bit warm on the footplate!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2017)

Proto said:


> Mate of my Dad was a foreman at Finsbury Park depot and got me a guided tour of the Deltic prototype.


Still in the National Railway Museum, at York
http://www.nrm.org.uk/ourcollection...d=1963-80&pageNo=2&cat=diesel&comp=All&ipp=12
On loan, so it states to 'Ribble Steam Railway' 
Taken at NRM, Sept 2003 (according to 'date-stamp')








NorthernDave said:


> Saw that while out on my ride this morning - it went under the bridge at Church Fenton just as I got there (no time to get my phone out, unfortunately). The crew looked a bit warm on the footplate!


I'll bet they did!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2017)

I might head out to see this, after the ParkRun

http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-scarborough-flyer


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I might head out to see this, after the ParkRun
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-scarborough-flyer



Didn't go
But.... I did photograph this Box, on my travels
Prince Of Wales Colliery Signal Box, by the level crossing on Skinner Lane (Pontefract)

Looking north-west, towards the RaceCourse, & the M62 (jct 32)
The points ran into the back of the Colliery



Looking north-east, towards Monkhill Station
The points were for colliery sidings, where trains could wait for a path, or to be summoned into the Colliery




How it looked, 'in the day'
https://www.flickr.com/photos/pontefractheritagegroup/5973717598


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I might head out to see this, after the ParkRun
> 
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-scarborough-flyer





Richard A Thackeray said:


> Didn't go
> But.... I did photograph this Box, on my travels
> Prince Of Wales Colliery, by the level crossing on Skinner Lane (Pontefract)
> 
> ...



I was cycling over the bridge at Church Fenton this morning and saw a plume of steam off to the north of the station, and thought of your post.

So I stopped, and slowly but surely the Flying Scotsman wafted into the station where it stopped to take on water - so I grabbed a few pics









I then rode off and did a loop of the airfield and when I came back through about half an hour later it was gone, but the water tanker and several photographers were still there. - was something else due through?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I was cycling over the bridge at Church Fenton this morning and saw a plume of steam off to the north of the station, and thought of your post.
> 
> So I stopped, and slowly but surely the Flying Scotsman wafted into the station where it stopped to take on water - so I grabbed a few pics
> 
> ...



Nice!!
Surprisingly quiet though!, unless you'd elbowed through everyone?
No personal knowledge of any others today


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Jun 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Nice!!
> Surprisingly quiet though!, unless you'd elbowed through everyone?
> No personal knowledge of any others today



There were a few there taking pics, mainly down on the platforms and on the station footbridge though - another quartet of cyclists stopped on the road bridge and took a few photos.
The train was stood in the station for quite a while (I rode off after about 10 mins and they were showing no sign of being ready to leave) and a couple of guys with pro kit wandered up to where I was stood for a few shots. BTP were there though, so perhaps they were expecting a bigger turnout?


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I was cycling over the bridge at Church Fenton this morning and saw a plume of steam off to the north of the station, and thought of your post.
> 
> So I stopped, and slowly but surely the Flying Scotsman wafted into the station where it stopped to take on water - so I grabbed a few pics
> 
> ...


Pedant alert... Flying Scotsman wafted into the station. The engine. The Flying Scotsman was/is a scheduled train service that pre-dates 60103 by some years.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (25 Jun 2017)

Lovely afternoon in NRM on Friday. Finally, thanks to an Explainer, I understand how the injectors actually work on a steam locomotive.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Jun 2017)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jun 2017)

Rather gob-smackingly, given the subsidence (which must have been evident earlier than closure?), this bridge was in use until 1993
Old photographs; April 2007






http://lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm

Over the River Aire (& floodplain) adjacent to 'Barnsdale Road', from Castleford to Peckfield Bar, and HookMoor

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/559819


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Jun 2017)

I think the Vale of Rheidol should be on this list.
https://www.theguardian.com/travel/...uge-railway-journeys-britain-kent-devon-wales
What would you add and what would you take off?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Jun 2017)

66 715_ 'Valour'_
Spotted, at Featherstone Station (Oakenshaw Junction, & Pontefract) I didn't know what was due, all that it wasn't a stopping train
Sorry, a 'grab-shot', as it was travelling around 50-55MPH




It was on a biomass run, to a power-station






The name-plate; https://www.flickr.com/photos/rpmarks/3043504282


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2017)

Earlier yesterday, before getting into Featherstone

Water Lane
Pontefract
On the Wakefield - Pontefract - Knottingley - Goole line



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3118869

Dandy Mill was behind me, in the bridge photograph
The embankment can be seen in this picture (bridge off the left of the image)



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2739714
http://www.britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101313271-dandy-mill-pontefract-north-ward


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jun 2017)

Selby today, with the swing-bridge, over the Ouse
A slightly damp, cooler day (still decent enough, for just a t-shirt though)





Drivers eye-view, of the bridge
This was part of the East Coast Main-Line, before it was realigned, due to (presumably) subsidence in the Selby coalfield area



http://www.movablebridges.org.uk/BridgePage.asp?BridgeNumber=496



This was after taking daughter to Birkin Fisheries Café, for cake!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2017)

NorthernDave said:


> I was cycling over the bridge at Church Fenton this morning and saw a plume of steam off to the north of the station, and thought of your post.
> 
> So I stopped, and slowly but surely the Flying Scotsman wafted into the station where it stopped to take on water - so I grabbed a few pics
> 
> ...



_60103_ is passing through Church Fenton again, on Sunday, not stopping this time though
Scheduled for 10:00, & 21:05 on the return
http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-03-09-17

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t17/t0709c.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _60103_ is passing through Church Fenton again, on Sunday, not stopping this time though
> Scheduled for 10:00, & 21:05 on the return
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-03-09-17
> 
> http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t17/t0709c.htm



Saw it, slightly delayed, up at Roman Ridge Bridge (A656, where the line goes under the Castleford - Aberford road), just north of 'Peckfield Bar', where the A63 (Selby-Leeds road intersects)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125375

The pics aren't that good, as it was an old Fuji XP compact, that I keep for slipping into a jersey pocket, etc...


----------



## tribanjules (10 Jul 2017)

[QUOTE 4847202, member: 45"]Just got back. Very long day but very enjoyable. Hanging out of the back window while it charged up the Lickey Incline was particularly good, as was the driver forgetting to stop at our station.[/QUOTE]
What did it sound like giving it some beans up the lickey incline ?


----------



## SteveF (14 Jul 2017)

Having a pleasant pint overlooking the swing bridge at Reedham..


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2017)

Whilst out with daughter this morning, I pulled over to photograph quite possibly the last remaining (visible) structure connected with the narrow-gauge railway that ran between Ledston Luck Colliery, & Peckfield Colliery, adjacent to the Leeds-York main-line, where it was loaded onto wagons

I was driving from Castleford, along the (A656) 'Barnsdale Road', which becomes the 'Ridge Road', after Peckfield Bar (where A63, Leeds - Selby crosses it)

Below this occupation bridge is a cutting, albeit very heavily overgrown...
I've noticed the Gate before, but never quite made the connection




http://www.geoffspages.co.uk/specials/ledstonluck.htm


This link, should(!!) open a 1954 OS map of the area
http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=15&lat=53.7901&lon=-1.3432&layers=10&b=1

This picture shows the line, alongside the RidgeRoad, with the Leeds-York railway cutting visible


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2017)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _60103_ is passing through Church Fenton again, on Sunday, not stopping this time though
> Scheduled for 10:00, & 21:05 on the return
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-03-09-17
> 
> http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t17/t0709c.htm



The 'Waverley' is scheduled again, for tomorrow morning
If I don't head out with Wakefield Triathlon Club, I may try & time my ride to co-incide with it passing under the A656 (between Micklefield & Garforth)

http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t17/t0813a.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Sep 2017)

Just like that episode of _The Simpsons_


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-eng...museum-in-bid-to-preserve-1960s-uk-hovertrain

_
_


----------



## BrumJim (18 Sep 2017)

For all you fans of electric trains in general, and multiple units in particular, the Electric Railway museum in Coventry is closing, and the last open day is coming up soon:
https://electricrailwaymuseum.co.uk/
Sunday 8th October.

I'm afraid I shall be washing my hair that day, so don't expect to see me.


----------



## TheDoctor (18 Sep 2017)

Bugger. I might have to get along to that.
BTW, is it sad that while cycling on the Monsal trail this weekend, I wanted to make 'Chuff chuff' noises in all the tunnels?


----------



## BrumJim (20 Sep 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> BTW, is it sad that while cycling on the Monsal trail this weekend, I wanted to make 'Chuff chuff' noises in all the tunnels?


Yes.


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Sep 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> BTW, is it sad that while cycling on the Monsal trail this weekend, I wanted to make 'Chuff chuff' noises in all the tunnels?





BrumJim said:


> Yes.


Succinct!


----------



## robjh (2 Oct 2017)

There's another thread going on at the moment about 1987, which reminded me of this picture I took in the summer of that year in Leicester. The last of the Peaks still had a few months more to go on the Midland mainline at that time, occasionally standing in for HSTs and hauling parcels trains and the like.


----------



## SteveF (2 Oct 2017)

TheDoctor said:


> Bugger. I might have to get along to that.
> BTW, is it sad that while cycling on the Monsal trail this weekend, I wanted to make 'Chuff chuff' noises in all the tunnels?



As I recall, the tunnel on the Tissington trail at Ashbourne has a soundtrack of a train, quite eerie


----------



## classic33 (3 Oct 2017)

robjh said:


> There's another thread going on at the moment about 1987, which reminded me of this picture I took in the summer of that year in Leicester. The last of the Peaks still had a few months more to go on the Midland mainline at that time, occasionally standing in for HSTs and hauling parcels trains and the like.
> View attachment 376572


*
"Vampire"*, withdrawn 10:40, 4th Febuary 1988.


----------



## stedlocks (4 Oct 2017)

Didn't know this thread was here, perhaps someone can enlighten me.
I do a bit of magnet fishing while trundling the canal networks and I found this object in the oggin near where a railway used to run. I'm not sure if the initials are G.W.R or C.W.R.
I thought it might be a branding iron relating to the great western railway?


----------



## robjh (4 Oct 2017)

@stedlocks, whereabouts did you find it? If as your location suggests you are at (Bishop's) Stortford then it is unlikely to have anything to do with the Great Western.
In any case, the first letter (on the right in the picture) doesn't appear to have the bar on the bottom side of the open curve that you would expect on a G, so I think it is more likely a C.


----------



## robjh (4 Oct 2017)

Take your pick


----------



## User16390 (4 Oct 2017)

robjh said:


> There's another thread going on at the moment about 1987, which reminded me of this picture I took in the summer of that year in Leicester. The last of the Peaks still had a few months more to go on the Midland mainline at that time, occasionally standing in for HSTs and hauling parcels trains and the like.
> View attachment 376572



I managed to be hauled by forty nine of the fifty 45/1's, missing out on 45147, which was involved in the tragic Eccles rail crash on December 4th 1984, where the driver was killed and two passengers. Good solid locomotives which dominated the Midland Main Line until the mid eighties.


----------



## the_mikey (4 Oct 2017)

SteveF said:


> As I recall, the tunnel on the Tissington trail at Ashbourne has a soundtrack of a train, quite eerie




Yes, it's really eerie, been through that one a few years ago, hired bikes and a cycled off along the tissington trail (it was icy at the time) so you can imagine we didn't get far, surprisingly steep in parts considering it's an old railway..


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

stedlocks said:


> View attachment 376854
> Didn't know this thread was here, perhaps someone can enlighten me.
> I do a bit of magnet fishing while trundling the canal networks and I found this object in the oggin near where a railway used to run. I'm not sure if the initials are G.W.R or C.W.R.
> I thought it might be a branding iron relating to the great western railway?


Cotswold Rail?

http://www.abrail.co.uk/ownercodedetail.htm


----------



## stedlocks (5 Oct 2017)

Thanks for your efforts guys, I may be on the wrong 'track' with the railway link, but thanks anyway.....


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2017)

stedlocks said:


> Thanks for your efforts guys, I may be on the wrong 'track' with the railway link, but thanks anyway.....


Could be canal related. And possibly not local either.


----------



## robjh (5 Oct 2017)

Saw this beauty on a ride to Southend today, at an antiques centre at Battlesbridge.




It looks like a 6-wheel* carriage, and I guess from its location that it may have come from the Great Eastern*.

*Edit : after a little googling, it seems it may be a 4 wheel carriage built by the GER in the 1890s.


----------



## classic33 (6 Oct 2017)

robjh said:


> Saw this beauty on a ride to Southend today, at an antiques centre at Battlesbridge.
> View attachment 377158
> 
> It looks like a 6-wheel carriage, and I guess from its location that it may have come from the Great Eastern.


Did you buy it?


----------



## robjh (6 Oct 2017)

classic33 said:


> Did you buy it?


Nah, couldn't fit it on the bike


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2017)

I've probably featured this image before, but it's_* Scots Guardsman'*_ restarting after a stop at Normanton Station, on the _Scarborough Spa Express,_ but it's worthy of another uploading
Tuesday 17th August 2010






The Station has certainly suffered, I'm not sure of the date of this one, 1970's I think
The line with the DMU, & the one at the other side of the platform are still there, not a scrap of other line remains
The Station buildings are all long-gone, as is the shunters hut
The building linked by the footbridge was the _'Flying Scotsman'_ pub (used almost as a 'station hotel')
_


_
Not sure, when this was taken, possibly 1930's?
It shows the extent of the layout, a_ *LOT *_of coal traffic went through the area
For many years it was the 'Crewe of the North'
Our house, is in this picture 
The bridge, where I took the picture of_ 'S-G', _is at the very top-right of the image
*





*

*Union of South Africa*
South Milford junction

Friday 29th August 2008 (date given)


----------



## Gravity Aided (30 Oct 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tViwGMqmbVk

Thought you all might enjoy this.


----------



## Gravity Aided (1 Nov 2017)

Narrow gauge
1930s and 1940s,
lumber railroads in California
cable car transfer of lumber
Geared steam locomotives
Go.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3umbJ21KMs


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (4 Nov 2017)

I have just come back from our second trip to Japan. So I thought some may enjoy some pics of the Shinkansen trains.
These are the 700 series, an E5 and E7. We rode them all, and they were absolutely fantastic, the E5 got to 198 mph.
The whole rail system is light years ahead of the UK.


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (6 Nov 2017)

Pleasing to note so many enjoyed the photos of the Shinkansen. Its nice to know others enjoy trains as much as me and the wife.

I did some short videos of them as well....


----------



## Drago (6 Nov 2017)

Anything with Hayabusa in the name seems to go like the clappers.


----------



## Gravity Aided (9 Nov 2017)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CH2QrixbUVA

Illinois High Speed rail promotional video. We get around to talking about economic development about 3:15, with shots of Uptown Normal (we've all been brainwashed to call it Uptown Normal) and a quick glimpse of the street where my local is , making it all look very attractive. Which I suppose it is. Pub is nice. Train is nice, too. Not as nice as a GWR HST, but it'll do.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Dec 2017)

Chicago Transit Authority got a little creative with the holiday EL train.....

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ZQ1Qooxp7k
From _Captain Dangerous Gold _YouTube channel


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2018)

Sunday evening
Channel 4
@ 20:00 - 21:00

5 episodes (or maybe 6?)


http://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-biggest-little-railway-in-the-world


----------



## User16390 (6 Jan 2018)

Disused railways stations in Birmingham.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1ezip6GTw4


----------



## User16390 (6 Jan 2018)

Ghost stations of Leicestershire.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpSJTNPfe50


----------



## User16390 (6 Jan 2018)

This a link to the 16SVT Society who are currently renovating Class 40118 at Tyseley depot in Birmingham. I have no engineering background, so I find it astonishing how a small group of dedicated enthusiasts are well on their way to bringing a rusting hulk back to life, their goal is to have it running on the main line in the near future.

https://www.facebook.com/40118loco/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jan 2018)

A madcap idea

Then again, how about a TV series, where a couple buy a 40 roomed Chateau, that's almost uninhabitable........


----------



## User16390 (7 Jan 2018)

I am looking forward to the day 40118 is running again. I will definitely be on the first rail tour once its back in working order.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2018)

In the _*'Yorkshire Post'*_ this morning

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/news/head-of-steam-gathers-for-york-rail-museum-expansion-1-8950228


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2018)

This was an article in the '_Yorkshire Post'_ this morning

https://www.nymr.co.uk/news/all-aboard-the-yorkshire-express


Plus. on looking at the home-page, when I opened the site
https://www.nymr.co.uk/Event/tornado


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2018)

Out this morning, to try & catch (photographically!)_ 'Tornado'_ hauling 'The North Briton'

I chose to intercept it, in on the 'Roman Ridge Road' (Castleford - Hook Moor/Aberford)

It was on time (+/- a couple of minutes), but.........................


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Out this morning, to try & catch (photographically!)_ 'Tornado'_ hauling 'The North Briton'
> 
> I chose to intercept it, in on the 'Roman Ridge Road' (Castleford - Hook Moor/Aberford)
> 
> ...



Oh no - what's happened there?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Oh no - what's happened there?


Possibly 'piloted' to Leeds?
Or, perhaps the '66' had failed, & was being pushed?


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Feb 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Possibly 'piloted' to Leeds?
> Or, perhaps the '66' had failed, & was being pushed?



Apparently the TPWS had failed on Tornado, hence the 66 "leading".


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Feb 2018)

Thanks


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Feb 2018)

Whilst out this afternoon, with wife & daughter

Quite railway related..................


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2018)

_70013 Oliver Cromwell_ hauling _The Yorkshireman_ early this afternoon, taken from the 'Tadcaster Turnpike' (A162)

http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-yorkshireman
http://www.uksteam.info/tours/t18/t0303b.htm


Apparantly, this was _Oliver_s last run, before being taken out of service (certification expiry?)

The remnants of Burton Salmon station are hidden by the carriages, the platform is still there



Apologies, for the poor quality, it was a grim day, & attempting to sleet


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2018)

I'm not sure why, but a thought crossed my mind earlier
Maybe it's because I was watching that. Rob Bell, programme (Channel 5?) about 'Th_e Flying Scotsman'_

I did wonder what had happened to all the rolling stock that was at the side of the A1?
It was at the site of Sinderby Station, where the farm machinery dealer is now
The 7th/8th paragraph answered my questions

I'm sure some of you had seen it all over the years?

Photos/maps/details here... http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/sinderby/


_47 540 'Institute Of Civil Engineers_
https://www.the-siding.co.uk/class47b/pages/47540.htm


Removal to the Wensleydale Railway............
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/sinderby/index34.shtml


----------



## classic33 (8 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Out this morning, to try & catch (photographically!)_ 'Tornado'_ hauling 'The North Briton'
> 
> I chose to intercept it, in on the 'Roman Ridge Road' (Castleford - Hook Moor/Aberford)
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-43162155


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-norfolk-43162155



Oh dear!
At least I saw it running last weekend

[QUOTE 5176576, member: 45"]I see we've lost Bill McAlpine this week. And with the person has gone a significant amount of input into steam restoration.
Shame. I have friends who are close to him and was waiting for the invitation to his "garden railway".[/QUOTE]
I've seen pictures of it, in various steam magazines, & even in a book about Land Rovers, by Ben Fogle, as McAlpine had a Road-Railer 130

http://news.bbc.co.uk/local/oxford/hi/people_and_places/newsid_8378000/8378264.stm


*EDIT @ 10:39
*
The McAlpine 130
Just a photograph of the specific page


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2018)

How it was'around here' in 1912








45428 'Eric Treacy'
North Yorkshire Moors Railway
Pickering
Mid 80s' (scanned print)



Wakefield Cathedral, has a Treacy Hall, built as an annex, with an official portrait photograph of the great man, but surprisingly no railway photographs!'


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2018)

*A quartet of oldies*, pulled from my files, as I wait for daughter to get ready to be driven to College

*1.* Fimber

http://www.yorkshirewoldsrailway.org.uk/history/stations/sledmere-and-fimber-station/

By the roundabout of the B1248 & B1251
(north-east of Fridaythorpe)
If you scroll down to the old OS map, the engine/carriage are by the *'F' *of the _Sledmere & Fimber Station _notation
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/sledmere_fimber/

Tuesday 7th May 2013





*2.* Burton Salmon
Tuesday 26th August 2008
Just off the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162)

Apparantly this coach was used, as the changing rooms/refreshment area for the local Cricket Club

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/107724





*3.* Naburn
Tuesday 19th December 2006
'Fisher Of Dreams'??
Note the Dog..............................

On the old East Coast Main Line




*4. *Saturday 26th August 2008
Not far off 'Barnsdale Bar' road (Castleford - Aberford section)




http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/259633
https://cyclingroundyorkshire.wordp...ay-connecting-garforth-kippax-and-castleford/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Mar 2018)

*More 'Golden Oldies'*

_
Earl of Mount Edgecum_
Ackworth - just north of the site of the Station
Saturday 9th June 2012





_Duchess Of Sutherland_
South Milford sidings
Saturday 4th April 2009



_
Duchess Of Sutherland_
Baghill Station (water-stop)
Pontefract
Saturday 29th June 2013




_Sir Nigel Gresley_
Pickering
Sunday 30th August 2009


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2018)

Possibly one of the smaller closed stations (1990)

Altofts (on the Wakefield-Kirkgate to Castleford line)

The Passenger path up to the Station





The bridge, over Pope Street 
There's no religious connotations, the nearest Colliery was owned by Pope & Pearson, so there's also a Peason Street (but that's a row of terraces)





https://www.railscot.co.uk/locations/A/Altofts/


----------



## classic33 (15 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *More 'Golden Oldies'*
> 
> _
> Earl of Mount Edgecum_
> ...


Duchess of Sutherland shouldn't be in (Apple) Green, LMS Crimson Red only.

They got the rose upside down!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (19 Mar 2018)

Slightly belated, but I was at the Severn Valley Railway Spring Gala on Friday so here are some snaps:





King Edward II pulls into Arley.





One for @ADarkDraconis whose daughter loves Thomas the tank engine. The real life counterpart of Oliver (assuming the names haven't been changed for the US market).





A bit of period set dressing between trains.





7F 53808 which was a stand-in for the Thompson B1 class that wasn't ready in time.





Making a repeat visit.





Strolling away with little effort.





Exchanging tokens. LNER B12 class, number 8572.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 400692
> 
> One for @ADarkDraconis whose daughter loves Thomas the tank engine. The real life counterpart of Oliver (assuming the names haven't been changed for the US market).



**squeal** That is so awesome, I am glad to see that he is still chuffing around and his livery looks splendid! She will be so excited to see the picture of real Oliver when she gets up in the morning!!! Thanks so much!!! Did he have his brake van Toad with him? 

Also I never even knew this was a thread, so thanks! Now I have somewhere else on Cyclechat to lurk and drool at pretty things!


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> **squeal** That is so awesome, I am glad to see that he is still chuffing around and his livery looks splendid! She will be so excited to see the picture of real Oliver when she gets up in the morning!!! Thanks so much!!! *Did he have his brake van Toad with him?*
> 
> Also I never even knew this was a thread, so thanks! Now I have somewhere else on Cyclechat to lurk and drool at pretty things!


Not this time as it was all passenger services. The railway does have a couple of examples of toad brake vans though so I'll get a pic if I see one on a future visit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2018)

_Tornado_ got there then?, after being trapped by a bridgestrike problem, at NYMR?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Tornado_ got there then?, after being trapped by a bridgestrike problem, at NYMR?


Yes, but had to be brought over by lorry, to the annoyance of the owners.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2018)

Yes, it was in the _'Yorkshire Post'_


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Not this time as it was all passenger services. The railway does have a couple of examples of toad brake vans though so I'll get a pic if I see one on a future visit.


You are awesome! She loved the real Oliver's photo and asked if we could go see him, I had to tell her that Sodor is a bit far but maybe some day. So she asked if we could watch the episode where he is saved from the scrapyard and that is much more doable 

Salty is her favorite engine and she asked if she could dress up as him for Halloween, I told her she can but for her a troublesome truck outfit would be more fitting


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Mar 2018)

The past couple of years in each October our company owner had taken all of us that worked in this state on an evening aboard the Cuyahoga Valley Scenic Railroad for dinner and music and such aboard the train (he used to take us out aboard the Nautica Queen on Lake Erie before that, but not enough people showed up to justify renting out the entire ship so I suppose renting the whole train was less spendy). I had ridden it a few times before with a friend and had ridden in the observation car which is lovely, we always had a good time. He retired this past year and sold our company, and for a farewell gift I got him a book about the history of the Cuyahoga railroad (it even had a big photo of the train we rode right on the cover). He loved it!

I have always liked trains and wished there were commuter trains and just more passenger trains in general around here. We live about two blocks up from some train tracks and at night can hear the freight trains blow their whistles, which is nice. I have promised my daughter that this year now that she is a big girl (3) and potty trained we can go on her first train ride and she is very excited!!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2018)

_Arguably _rail related

I was on Chantry Bridge this afternoon, taking a few photographs for the 'My Picture Of The Day' thread

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1518305


Whilst riding off, there was some patchy tarmac, & in the hole.........





And, after a little dig online
*All* of the background buildings have gone


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (20 Mar 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> You are awesome! She loved the real Oliver's photo and asked if we could go see him, I had to tell her that Sodor is a bit far but maybe some day. So she asked if we could watch the episode where he is saved from the scrapyard and that is much more doable
> 
> Salty is her favorite engine and she asked if she could dress up as him for Halloween, I told her she can but for her a troublesome truck outfit would be more fitting


I had to look Salty up as they've added a huge number of characters since the original books. I don't think the railway has one of that style.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Mar 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I had to look Salty up as they've added a huge number of characters since the original books. I don't think the railway has one of that style.


He's a dockside diesel and when we do see the occasional train they are diesels pulling freight- but they look different and we don't live near the water so none of them are Salty enough for her . She likes that he tells stories and talks like a pirate, yarrrr! She also loves James because he is her favorite color and loves being a splendid red engine!

I pulled up this thread and we went back for pages looking at the trains, she loved all of the pictures! We have to go train hunting one warm day.

My aunt lives in another state and is about a 4hr drive away, but she lives near a town that has a lovely station and a train that will take you on an 8hr ride up and through the mountains (and under one of them in this really cool old wooden tunnel) and back. It is quite lovely and my friend and I went once years ago and had so much fun! It is the Cheat Mountain Salamander on the Elkins & Durbin Railroad. I will have to see if I can find my pictures!!! 

Edit: This is the website, it is a beautiful ride! But it is apparently now called the Durbin & Greenbrier Valley Railroad?
http://mountainrailwv.com/tour/cheat-mountain-salamander/


----------



## User16390 (20 Mar 2018)

Gordon situated at the Severn Valley Railway's Engine House.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (20 Mar 2018)

User16390 said:


> Gordon situated at the Severn Valley Railway's Engine House.
> 
> View attachment 400818
> 
> ...


He is beautiful! He was always one of my favorites. I still have a tendency to sigh, "Oh, the indignity,"...


----------



## classic33 (20 Mar 2018)

User16390 said:


> Gordon situated at the Severn Valley Railway's Engine House.
> 
> View attachment 400818
> 
> ...


Gordon was a GNR Class A1!


----------



## Dark46 (23 Mar 2018)

Not too long ago I paid a visit to the WSR. I was lucky enough to walk through the Diesel shed .

Once I has compressed some pics I will post more and I was able to go in Western Campaigner. As most of my pics were taken with my DSLR they are to big to upload.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2018)

The old Coal Drops, at Penistone
Adjacent to the old 'Woodhead Line'




https://www.britishlistedbuildings....stone-woodhead-railway-penistone#.Wrfp30xFzIU

Depicted here, by the Goods Shed, in 1905

http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.5268&lon=-1.6320&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Dark46 (25 Mar 2018)

Melbourne, Victoria. Suburb station


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2018)

Siemens Chargers now being delivered to regional Amtrak districts, here is one on the point of Train 302 for Chicago, seen at Normal, Illinois.


----------



## classic33 (31 Mar 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Siemens Chargers now being delivered to regional Amtrak districts, here is one on the point of Train 302 for Chicago, seen at Normal, Illinois.
> View attachment 402385
> 
> View attachment 402386


Would never work here. The platform is at the wrong height for the train.


----------



## Gravity Aided (31 Mar 2018)

Freight car loading gauges require this. In the Northeast Corridor, level platforms are often the case, and on the Brightline- Miami, Fort Lauderdale, West Palm Beach, Orlando(someday). That's where the passenger carriers own the right of way. Other places, freight carriers provide crews and tracks. Union Pacific, in this specific case. Lots of their container traffic comes through here.


----------



## classic33 (2 Apr 2018)

Who wanted Salty?





Avon Valley Railway

*Not my picture*


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Apr 2018)

I had a ride over to Bridgnorth today and stopped at the station for my lunch. Some snaps:




First time I've been over since the project to construct a new station building started. They seem to be getting on quite well.





1501 is on duty today. I didn't see which other engines were in steam (there is often a board listing them).





The 82045 project is coming along and starting to look like an engine. This is a brand new locomotive of a class which doesn't have a surviving original example. More info *here*.





One for those who like the diesels.


----------



## Katherine (5 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who wanted Salty?
> View attachment 402635
> 
> Avon Valley Railway
> ...


@ADarkDraconis


----------



## ADarkDraconis (5 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Who wanted Salty?
> View attachment 402635
> 
> Avon Valley Railway
> ...





Katherine said:


> @ADarkDraconis



Yes, Salty is her absolute favorite! Thank you very much, she loves it  I have been busy the past few days but now we are going back and looking at all of the recent pictures!


----------



## ADarkDraconis (5 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> View attachment 403118
> 
> One for those who like the diesels.


My small one has decided that this is the real Mavis (she is a diesel that works at the quarry, in case she wasn't in the original). It does look a fair bit like her!


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Yes, Salty is her absolute favorite! Thank you very much, she loves it  I have been busy the past few days but now we are going back and looking at all of the recent pictures!


Buy the set.


----------



## classic33 (5 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> My small one has decided that this is the real Mavis (she is a diesel that works at the quarry, in case she wasn't in the original). It does look a fair bit like her!


http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/inde...=258_259_261&zenid=jtab4rr3r68uoh7ciqd5g5dka2


I have Bill, Ben, Thomas, Emily, Gordon & Spencer.


----------



## ADarkDraconis (6 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/inde...=258_259_261&zenid=jtab4rr3r68uoh7ciqd5g5dka2
> 
> 
> I have Bill, Ben, Thomas, Emily, Gordon & Spencer.


Wow, those are awesome! You have a fair bit more cash than I, it seems. Maybe some day...


----------



## ADarkDraconis (6 Apr 2018)

We were going back some pages and she was excited to see the Flying Scotsman, I didn't know he was around! And bizarrely in one of the newest Thomas movies (it is a strange and horrible musical in which Thomas wants to be streamlined and has a crush on a fancy painted Indian engine, give me regular railway stories please!) you meet the Flying Scotsman and find out that he is Gordon's brother...


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> Wow, those are awesome! You have a fair bit more cash than I, it seems. Maybe some day...


You'll get there.


----------



## classic33 (6 Apr 2018)

ADarkDraconis said:


> We were going back some pages and she was excited to see the Flying Scotsman, I didn't know he was around! And bizarrely in one of the newest Thomas movies (it is a strange and horrible musical in which Thomas wants to be streamlined and has a crush on a fancy painted Indian engine, give me regular railway stories please!) you meet the Flying Scotsman and find out that he is Gordon's brother...


Ashima?


----------



## ADarkDraconis (6 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> Ashima?
> View attachment 403150


Yes, Ashima. I have no problem with her or the main premise of the movie but it seemed more like a Disney movie than a Thomas adventure.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2018)

For a slightly different view on steam. & the idea of 'live steam' (as stated for scaled down locomotives), have a read of Terry Pratchetts

_Raising Steam




_


----------



## mybike (6 Apr 2018)

classic33 said:


> http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/inde...=258_259_261&zenid=jtab4rr3r68uoh7ciqd5g5dka2
> 
> 
> I have Bill, Ben, Thomas, Emily, Gordon & Spencer.



My grandson had a thing for Emily, I don't think I'll buy him one tho'.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2018)

mybike said:


> My grandson had a thing for Emily, I don't think I'll buy him one tho'.


One of the charactors in 'Rasing Steam' is an Emily (Harry Kings niece)

There's also a very interesting _take_ on 'The Railway Children' too


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2018)

Oops, I forgot to include this with my snapshots yesterday:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Oops, I forgot to include this with my snapshots yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 403176



I like the one, at Saltburn


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I like the one, at Saltburn


I haven't been there so had to look it up. Still powered by filling water tanks on the cars. That would be interesting to see in action.

The Bridgnorth one was water powered when first built, but is electric now.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Apr 2018)

http://www.hows.org.uk/personal/rail/salt.htm


There's also this, on the other side of Bradford from me
A rather more gentle incline though!!
http://www.shipleyglentramway.co.uk/upcoming-events/
http://www.hows.org.uk/personal/rail/ship.htm


----------



## robjh (6 Apr 2018)

Today was one of those happy days when cycle touring and trainy things coincide.
This is what I found in Villarcayo in northern Spain, outside the old engine sheds on an otherwise completely dismantled line. It is apparently a RENFE 141f class.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Apr 2018)

Sad to see this from the local newspaper: Heritage railway train and car in level crossing crash.






Countess is the engine that I took on in the race the train event a couple of years ago: https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-4462014


----------



## gavgav (7 Apr 2018)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Sad to see this from the local newspaper: Heritage railway train and car in level crossing crash.
> 
> View attachment 403257
> 
> ...



Me and Dad were talking about this, on the way down to London today.

We were trying to work out how the car managed to be stuck on the tracks. Conked out, stalled or just plain idiocy?


----------



## the_mikey (7 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Me and Dad were talking about this, on the way down to London today.
> 
> We were trying to work out how the car managed to be stuck on the tracks. Conked out, stalled or just plain idiocy?




I rode that train last year, and during my visit the train stopped before proceeding to cross the level crossings, which makes me wonder quite how it happened, maybe the driver didn't visit the area regularly and didn't stop to check for a train coming and just blindly assumed there wasn't going to be a train?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Apr 2018)

gavgav said:


> Me and Dad were talking about this, on the way down to London today.
> 
> We were trying to work out how the car managed to be stuck on the tracks. Conked out, stalled or just plain idiocy?


What @the_mikey said. There will be a full investigation by the RAIB but my money would be on the motorist abusing the crossing.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Apr 2018)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214322113598998&set=a.10212479418132763.1073741878.1601508436&type=3&theater


----------



## NorthernDave (3 May 2018)

On the train to work this morning, and as we dropped down through the cutting towards Bradford Interchange, a Network Rail train top and tailed by a pair of Class 37s was climbing up the hill.

I'd forgotten just how well they sounded...

This is them later in the day


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2018)

Station Road (there's a clue!)
Featherstone


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 May 2018)

Oakenshaw Lane
Agbrigg/Heath

The left hand line is a freight only (one train per week, I understand!!), that travels to a glass producers on the outskirts of Barnsley - or was anyway
The line in use is from South Yorkshire, & subsequently crosses the River Calder, towards Wakefield KirkGate station, en-route to various lines




Location; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3246100


----------



## Spartak (19 May 2018)




----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2018)

Well, this new timetable is going well isn't it?


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Well, this new timetable is going well isn't it?



And after delays all day on the Caldervale Line, the cherry on top of the cake is that the late running train home is a 158 with the air-conditioning not working.
It's a bit hot on here... oh, for the opening windows of a 142...


----------



## classic33 (21 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> And after delays all day on the Caldervale Line, the cherry on top of the cake is that the late running train home is a 158 with the air-conditioning not working.
> It's a bit hot on here... oh, for the opening windows of a 142...


At least it turned up!

strikes on Thursday 24 May and Saturday 26 May


----------



## mybike (23 May 2018)

I do get the impression that railway commuting hasn't improved since I had that joy, over ten years ago.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2018)

Heading over to Haworth, with SWMBO, daughter (& daughters b/f) on Sunday
Therefore, there will hopefully be _'K &WVR'_ imagery heading this way

(I also have, what they'd call 'evil plan's, to cajole them into walking up to _Top Withens_ too!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2018)

Has anyone else been watching the Channel 5 (of all places!) two-part documentary about the '125'??
Very interesting indeed, even my 17 year old daughter watched part of it with me

http://www.channel5.com/show/intercity-125/


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> And after delays all day on the Caldervale Line, the cherry on top of the cake is that the late running train home is a 158 with the air-conditioning not working.
> It's a bit hot on here... oh, for the opening windows of a 142...


They appear to have fastened the windows shut on "refurbished" 142's.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 May 2018)

classic33 said:


> They appear to have fastened the windows shut on "refurbished" 142's.



That really wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Heading over to Haworth, with SWMBO, daughter (& daughters b/f) on Sunday
> Therefore, there will hopefully be _'K &WVR'_ imagery heading this way
> 
> (I also have, what they'd call 'evil plan's, to cajole them into walking up to _Top Withens_ too!!)


Didn't get to walk them to Top Withins, but...........




I hadn't planned having a trip, but SWMBO was all for it
We travelled to Keighley, then to the terminus, at Oxenhope, & back to Haworth
Then up into the village itself

We had '43924'
The opposing engine was '75078'


----------



## NorthernDave (27 May 2018)

Lost in Pontefract:
https://news.sky.com/story/passengers-stuck-after-train-driver-gets-lost-11386277

Oh dear....anyone know what actually happened? I'm assuming that the driver got sent down a diversionary route that they didn't sign?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 May 2018)

As I'm day-off next Sunday, SWMBO wants to go out again
No more weekend days-off, for me, until 7th/8th July!

She did fancy a narrow-boat 'dinner-cruise' at Hebden Bridge, but it's a bit pricey for me!! (£30 - £35/each), so I offered variations
_'Oil Can Cafe_', now it's moved

I did jokingly suggest the _'NRM'_, & a _'cruise on the Ouse'._.................................
She seems amenable, so there could be more railway imagery next Sunday


Hebden Bridge, could still be a possibility, with wife & daughter, later in year
They can float/eat, & I'll wander around these

http://richardcarter.com/hebdens-non-eponymous-bridges/


----------



## classic33 (27 May 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Lost in Pontefract:
> https://news.sky.com/story/passengers-stuck-after-train-driver-gets-lost-11386277
> 
> Oh dear....anyone know what actually happened? I'm assuming that the driver got sent down a diversionary route that they didn't sign?


Boarded a train at York, going to Leeds, when just prior to departure the driver announced Darlington as the next stop.

New/replacement driver found whilst we waited.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I did jokingly suggest the _'NRM'_, & a _'cruise on the Ouse'._.................................
> She seems amenable, so there could be more railway imagery next Sunday
> 
> Hebden Bridge, could still be a possibility, with wife & daughter, later in year
> ...



We got to the 'NRM' on Sunday 3rd June 

Wife, daughter, father-in-law & daughters b/f


A few from there.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

A few prints that I scanned, for the railways albums on my 'FaceBook' pages

Mallards 50th Anniversary rail-tour, Leeds City Station
July 1988

I have no idea who the woman in white is, she was just wandered into shot, as I took mine


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We got to the 'NRM' on Sunday 3rd June
> 
> Wife, daughter, father-in-law & daughters b/f
> 
> ...


First one, West Country or Battle of Britain?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> First one, West Country or Battle of Britain?


The 'Sectioned'??
https://collection.sciencemuseum.org.uk/objects/co205746


----------



## classic33 (20 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The 'Sectioned'??
> https://collection.sciencemuseum.org.uk/objects/co205746
> 
> View attachment 415305
> ...


Merchant Class.


----------



## robjh (20 Jun 2018)

classic33 said:


> Merchant Class.


Merchant Navy class?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2018)

One I found this afternoon, whilst sorting out a few old photo-albums
Could be York, or Doncaster??

All I can offer is Spring 1986, from the dates in the album it came from


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

@NorthernDave

https://www.walkersingleton.co.uk/m...iesel-locomotive-engines-voith-cooler-groups/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One I found this afternoon, whilst sorting out a few old photo-albums
> Could be York, or Doncaster??
> 
> All I can offer is Spring 1986, from the dates in the album it came from
> ...



The 'Station Paper' in the window (upon examination of the print, in good light, & a magnifying glass) states
_KIngs Cross_
_Doncaster
Grantham_


----------



## classic33 (26 Jun 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The 'Station Paper' in the window (upon examination of the print, in good light, & a magnifying glass) states
> _KIngs Cross_
> _Doncaster
> Grantham_


York then. Very little of Doncaster covered in the 80's


----------



## Paulus (26 Jun 2018)

I don't think that is York, The signal code L and the roof of the station looks like Leeds to me.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jul 2018)

Slightly early, but I'm not sure if (due to an amalgamation of things) what time, or even if I'll get on here tomorrow


3rd July = 80th anniversary
I saw her running on her 50th anniversary, at Leeds

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4910001


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> York then. Very little of Doncaster covered in the 80's



The roof doesn't look like York to me: York is higher, curved and mostly glass. That looks too modern and too low.


----------



## classic33 (3 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> The roof doesn't look like York to me: York is higher, curved and mostly glass. That looks too modern and too low.


Leeds was higher at the time. And they've replaced that with a newer higher one since.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2018)

*IF* it all happens

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-44695730


----------



## classic33 (4 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *IF* it all happens
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-44695730


2032 at the earliest, if it happens at all.


----------



## Spartak (5 Jul 2018)

Taken at Hope station in the Peak District this afternoon...... 

66517 on the front ......






& 66616 on the back....


----------



## Spartak (5 Jul 2018)

Also at Hope station this afternoon.


----------



## mgs315 (6 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One I found this afternoon, whilst sorting out a few old photo-albums
> Could be York, or Doncaster??
> 
> All I can offer is Spring 1986, from the dates in the album it came from
> ...



http://www.railwaycodes.org.uk/signal/signal_boxesl.shtm

Link above may jog someone’s memory.

Alas I can only say that when working round London Bridge we changed most of the prefix plates from ‘L’ to ‘TL’ when it was shifted down to Three Bridges but that’s no use in this case!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2018)

mgs315 said:


> http://www.railwaycodes.org.uk/signal/signal_boxesl.shtm
> 
> Link above may jog someone’s memory.



It is my image, taken by me, but as stated, can't remember which station


----------



## classic33 (6 Jul 2018)

mgs315 said:


> http://www.railwaycodes.org.uk/signal/signal_boxesl.shtm
> 
> Link above may jog someone’s memory.
> 
> Alas I can only say that when working round London Bridge we changed most of the prefix plates from ‘L’ to ‘TL’ when it was shifted down to Three Bridges but that’s no use in this case!


Neville Hill was the main signal box for Leeds.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2018)

Will hopefully get out to see this, in the morning, at_ Roman Ridge Bridge,_ between Peckfield Bar & Hookmoor

http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-5


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Will hopefully get out to see this, in the morning, at_ Roman Ridge Bridge,_ between Peckfield Bar & Hookmoor
> 
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-5



Thankfully it was running late, as I seemed to hit every red-light between home & Allerton Bywater

West Coast Railways '37' also in formation


----------



## DanZac (12 Jul 2018)

[QUOTE 5306201, member: 45"]It completely spoils it when there's a stinky diesel in the line.[/QUOTE]

I'd completely agree with that. 
I understand that the diesels there in case of problems with the steam, but as far as I'm aware there not allowed to push anything (need confirmation on that but I think it's the case) so surely the diesels better off on the back to pull back the other way in the unlikely event it's needed 
Can any more knowledgeable folk enlighten me?


----------



## Spartak (24 Jul 2018)

37558.....passing under bridge as I crossed it near Yate today.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Jul 2018)

A very nice shot, and best of all the 37 is in large logo livery, which was always my favourite. It looks like it is pulling an observation coach, is that correct?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2018)

Sunday, I rode along parts of the (closed) 'Methley Joint''
Seen here, as the blue line, & the 'dotted' pink/yellow/mauve
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Lofthouse Outwood.htm


And, mainly wrote up here

Here's a few photos from it though, to embellish this thread;

*Methley South Station*
I remember this as derelict 
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3467423
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3857138







'Occupation bridge' leading to the above 
Now someones garden is under it
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/259292








_*Methley Junction Station House*_
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3468676




*'Pinders Green' bridge*
This carries the Castleford - Woodlesford - Leeds line
Behind me; the road to Castleford & Pontefract
To the right, (main-road) bend through the bridge, it goes towards Rothwell, Oulton & Woodlesford
An immediate left, after the bridge (onto WaterGate, which turns into Newmarket Lane, at HunGate) leads to Aberford Road, Stanley & (jct 30) M62
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3857201






*M62 bridge*
This is now a section of the '_Trans-Pennine Trail'_
The loping structures seen, are the walls of the tunnel that carries the M62 over the line (between jcts 30 & 31)
Seen from the far (Stanley) side; left = jct 30, right = jct 31

Note the refuges cast in
The line had been lifted before the m-way was built here, but there must have been plans, with regard to re-opening it, to serve Newmarket Colliery, & rejoin the main-line, at Methley?? (the Stanley end was built on by that time)
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014436






_*'The Chase'*_
Aberford Road
Stanley
The site of Stanley Station, with a platform serving as a retaining wall
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/966649
Remaining platform to the left, in the first photo, here; http://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Station.html







There are also a few (now) footpaths/bridleways/_Leeds Country Way/ Trans-Pennine Trail_ sections, that are within the village that are old (colliery) wagonways, if anyone's interested...………………

Ie; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1036434


----------



## Spartak (24 Jul 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> A very nice shot, and best of all the 37 is in large logo livery, which was always my favourite. It looks like it is pulling an observation coach, is that correct?



Yes...


----------



## classic33 (24 Jul 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday, I rode along parts of the (closed) 'Methley Joint''
> Seen here, as the blue line, & the 'dotted' pink/yellow/mauve
> http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Lofthouse Outwood.htm
> 
> ...


Did you get the BM on Pinders Bridge.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Jul 2018)

classic33 said:


> Did you get the BM on Pinders Bridge.


No, I wasn't looking for one, but it's close enough to go back on my next days-off, & look

Likewise, when I was in the centre of Leeds a few weeks ago, when I took daughter for her (driving) theory test, I didn't find the one on the Town Hall....however..... I drove past it on Monday afternoon, & spotted it, in the sunlight


----------



## User16390 (1 Aug 2018)

Shed 66529 heading north through Leamington Spa station yesterday.


----------



## classic33 (1 Aug 2018)

Halifax station, looking North, with all seven platforms.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2018)

I may have added previously. but I'm not searching 1,100+ pages

_*Battersby Junction
*_
The terminus (now) of the Esk Valley Branch Line
Previously it was a through Station, via Stokesley, joining the Middlesbrough - Northallerton line
Now it's the end of the line, & the switch for trains from Middlesbrough & Whitby

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/b/battersby/
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3273067


Thursday 22nd October 2015








The sleepers have certainly seen better days, & plenty of bad winters!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2018)

I may have added previously. but I'm not searching 1,100+ pages

*Eshald Lane *
(off Fleet Lane)
Oulton

Remnants of the tracks from Oulton Brick-Works (beyond my Octavia, & the hedge)
They lead to Water Haigh Colliery that had been located behind me
Monday 6th April 2015









They are the lines crossing the road between the* OO* of _Woodlesford_
https://newwoodlesford.xyz/water-haigh-colliery/


More information, on the wonderful _'Secret Leeds'_
http://secretleeds.com/viewtopic.php?t=3171


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Aug 2018)

No, not a ventilation shaft, as is often thought, but..……….



In the first picture, the tower, just peeks from behind the embankment, and the house creeping into my shot is the one seen
http://www.forgottenrelics.co.uk/bridges/gallery/knowsthorpe.html

About halfway down the page;
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Beeston jn Hunslet gds.htm

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4662039


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

Station For Sale


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...ltown-s-victorian-railway-station-up-for-sale


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Station For Sale
> 
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-en...ltown-s-victorian-railway-station-up-for-sale


Does that include the ghost?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Aug 2018)

Sitting (floating) tenant!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2018)

_*Rothwell Haigh Pit*_
Locally known as 'Fanny Pit', after owners daughter (Francesca)
A mixture of lines left on the site of one of the yards



http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3959870

Scroll down to '_Fanny Pit'_
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Aug 2018)

The embankment that forms the horizon is the former Leeds - Wetherby railway line, now destined to vanish forever taking with it any hopes of it reopening, under the East Leeds Orbital Road (ELOR) - a super Outer Outer Ring Road dual carriageway that will solve all the cities traffic woes in one fell swoop*




* - this is almost complete nonsense and no-one outside the council and their partners think the ELOR will do anything other than attracting more to the residential, business, commercial and entertainment developments that will be built alongside the new road.


----------



## mybike (12 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> The embankment that forms the horizon is the former Leeds - Wetherby railway line, now destined to vanish forever taking with it any hopes of it reopening, under the East Leeds Orbital Road (ELOR) - a super Outer Outer Ring Road dual carriageway that will solve all the cities traffic woes in one fell swoop*
> View attachment 423936
> 
> * - this is almost complete nonsense and no-one outside the council and their partners think the ELOR will do anything other than attracting more to the residential, business, commercial and entertainment developments that will be built alongside the new road.



They haven't learned from the M25.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> They haven't learned from the M25.



Or indeed pretty well any major motorway development.

There's a science to this called induced demand, which has been around for many decades and shows that if you build roads there will be more traffic, but if you restrict road building and instead invest in railways or cycleways people will change their transport choices, but hey, who needs facts when you can get votes by offering simplistic solutions to problems?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2018)

I'll add this here, as it's on rails

Out this morning, but not for long
As part of the route when in Stanley, I decided to ride up part of what locally are known as 'the_ Nagger Lines'_
This was a horse-drawn 'wagon-way' (one of two in the area - the other is purported to be the Worlds first public railway, where private wagons could be ran)

Nowadays, it's a public footpath/bridleway, part of the '_Trans-Pennine Trail'_, part of the _'Wakefield Wheel_' (70-odd mile cycle route), & one of the sections of the_ 'Leeds Country Way'_ that cross the boundaries onto 'WF' soil

Looking uphill, towards Canal Lane & Lofthouse Gate
It's an inclined plane, once it's crossed Rooks Nest Road

Follow it here, 1908, at the top, where it heads west towards Lofhouse Colliery, the northwards embankment is still there, I used to walk my Collies along it, when we lived in Stanley
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.7138&lon=-1.4883&layers=168&b=1





The rails are still embedded in Lime Pit Lane, & this section is close to 'Deep Drop Cottage', which is such named in mermory of a small pit here & its calamity
21 died!!
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Deep-Drop-Colliery-Explosion.html




It ran from collieries in the Lofthouse/Outwood area, to the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal. at_ Stanley Ferry_
That was taken the day that my 'Mint Sauce' top-tube decal arrived, it was waiting when I got home

http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/978693
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2941702

http://www.cycling-wakefield.org.uk/downloads/CycleLeaflet13StanleyFerryCarrGate.pdf


At one point it passes under the Lofthouse Junction (Methley to Lofthouse & Outwood) line which ran through the middle of Stanley


----------



## Paulus (13 Aug 2018)

I saw this liveried '66 at Nuneaton the other day. 66413


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Aug 2018)

Not the best of images, sorry, as it was a bright day, & I only had iPhone with me at that point
Yesterday






It's the track of the old Savilles Garden Centre (10" gauge) railway, at the top of _'Garforth Cliff', _on the A63 between Garforth & 'Peckfield Bar'




View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oYBbOE7szE



The tunnels entrances are still there, or were in April 2017




Stolen, after it closed, so it appears; https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co...-leeds-garden-centre-seen-on-the-m6-1-7538813


----------



## Lonestar (16 Aug 2018)

I did wonder why this was called "Vicky" and now I know.Always look out for it when I pass Southampton which is quite a bit.It works in Southampton Freightliner Terminal.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not the best of images, sorry, as it was a bright day, & I only had iPhone with me at that point
> Yesterday
> View attachment 425305
> 
> ...



Is the BM in the right thread?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Is the BM in the right thread?




Two very hidden, grubby, unused 10" gauge rails


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> One I found this afternoon, whilst sorting out a few old photo-albums
> Could be York, or Doncaster??
> 
> All I can offer is Spring 1986, from the dates in the album it came from
> ...



Sorry, but I'm dragging this back from page 108, because I got a book (about West Yorkshire railway stations - past & present) out of Rothwell Library on Wednesday, that has a picture of the _Leeds City_ roofline from '82


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

_*WestGate Station*_
Wakefield







The old façade is still in-situ
Closed in 2015 (I think)
The taxis here, would be off the left-hand edge of my photo; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2578462

Some of you may recognise it as 'Denton Station', in the_ A Touch Of Frost_ TV series, with David Jason

The 'new' WestGate is on the site of an old dairy, and the disused railway goods yards


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

_*WestGate Station*_
Wakefield





The old entrance, it's all that remains of the pre 1967-68 rebuild

This entrance dates to the 1860's

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5828728


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2018)

That's a beautiful piece of craftsmanship. It looks like something for Indiana Jones to burst through any moment. 

Although "Indiana Jones and the Station in Wakfield" doesn't have much of a ring to it. I'll admit.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Aug 2018)

mybike said:


> They haven't learned from the M25.





Andy in Germany said:


> Or indeed pretty well any major motorway development.
> 
> There's a science to this called induced demand, which has been around for many decades and shows that if you build roads there will be more traffic, but if you restrict road building and instead invest in railways or cycleways people will change their transport choices, but hey, who needs facts when you can get votes by offering simplistic solutions to problems?



Of course the real irony is that Sustrans floated a plan to convert the former Leeds - Wetherby line to a cycle way to link in with R66 and R665, and the then unbuilt Leeds Cycle Superhighway.

But then the council decided we needed a new dual carriageway and those plans melted away like they'd never existed...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Aug 2018)

*KirkGate Station*
Wakefield

This building dates back to the 1850s

Extremely delapidated throughout the 70s/80s, & described as the worst medium sized station in the UK

Various drug related incidences, violence & a rape, didn't help matters
https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/news/kirkgate-rapist-jailed-indefinitely-1-969999
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-21804091
https://www.wakefieldexpress.co.uk/news/man-attacked-at-wakefield-kirkgate-station-1-971834

2013 - 2015 saw a massive redevelopment, with Northern Rail, & Grand Central pledging to use it for more services
And, yes, it is a fairly pleasant place now
And even has a 1st Class lounge!!;
https://buyingbusinesstravel.com/ne...ral-rail-unveils-first-class-lounge-wakefield

There's 'piped' brass band music in the Subway, to the far platforms, CCTV, a staff presence, catering

The section on the far left was the 'Refreshments'/Dining Rooms, for all classes
(1st, 2nd, & 3rd)





The Station Masters house, to the right






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5202571
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5202578

https://www.wakefieldfirst.com/wakefield-kirkgate-train-station/

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...gate-station-wakefield-east-ward#.W3rSCvZFzIU


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Aug 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> Of course the real irony is that Sustrans floated a plan to convert the former Leeds - Wetherby line to a cycle way to link in with R66 and R665, and the then unbuilt Leeds Cycle Superhighway.
> 
> But then the council decided we needed a new dual carriageway and those plans melted away like they'd never existed...



Almost as if they wanted to encourage car use at the expense of everything else...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2018)

*Midland Railway* houses

Market Street, or maybe Wakefield Road?
(the corner marks the 'dividing line')
Normanton

Quite possibly for middle-grade staff/supervisors
Date, circa 1860 -1870?

The Market Street façade



The Wakefield Road façade





A couple of hundred yards away, there's a Midland Hotel
Not many guesses as to who built that then?
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3516759


As railwayists know, Normanton was a very busy station/marshalling yards/junctions


----------



## User16390 (25 Aug 2018)

Class 68011 waiting to depart Birmingham Snow Hill heading to Kidderminster on Tuesday 21st August.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

The ex Charles Roberts 'wagon works' connections to the national network
Forge Lane
'Horbury Junction'

Three crossings, within 20 yards

Taken during a rather wet ride, today, coming back from Caphouse Colliery, & the; http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/
Here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3096978


*Apologies for quality, but it was rather wet, so a misted up lens, & I had nothing dry enough to wipe it*








The track to the network, is a fair old ascent
It can't have been an easy climb at low-speed, & given the curve
Maybe 1 - 2 wagons at a time?



http://www.ossett.net/beyond/Charles_Roberts.html

The lines can be seen crossing the road, & joining the network
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.6567&lon=-1.5366&layers=168&b=1



​


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The ex Charles Roberts 'wagon works' connections to the national network
> Forge Lane
> 'Horbury Junction'
> 
> ...


Would that be the "hump" for the former yard?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Would that be the "hump" for the former yard?


Healey Mills yard had a 'hump' but that's another location entirely over a mile away. to the north-west

Open the 'NLS' link & you'll see the lines joining the network, to the top-left of where it states _'Horbury Junction Iron Works'_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Aug 2018)

Taken during a rather wet ride, today, at Caphouse Colliery, where I was for the; http://www.leafersatpit.org.uk/latp/
https://www.ncm.org.uk/

At the edge of boundary wall by the A642 Wakefield - Huddersfield road

It's further up, past the buildings; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/37383


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

Newmarket Lane (B6135) just short of jct 30/M62
Stanley/Methley
One of the lines that connected the two sites of Newmarket Colliery 
_ Nelson Pi_t to the north of the road, & _Bye Pit_, to the south

1907 OS map; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.7251&lon=-1.4519&layers=168&b=1






Seen from a few yards away, behind the abandoned caravan


At the furthest point of this picture
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/564962


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Sep 2018)

CastleGate
Patrick Green

A642 Aberford Road, is at the end of this lane, with jct30/M62 close-by
The trackbed for the _'East & West Yorkshire Union Railway_' ran parallel, where the trees are now (on the right)


Scroll down to 'CastleGate'
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm






The trackbed was crossed here, to allow access to farmland
Hence the gate-post
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2740821

And, a footbridge, for pedestrians; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.7274&lon=-1.4706&layers=168&b=1






Scroll down to _*Patrick Green Munitions Depot*_
https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Lee-Moor-History.html


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (6 Sep 2018)

My century ride yesterday took me along the Severn Valley so I got some railway related snaps:









On the first part of the ride I used NCN route 45 which utilises the old trackbed of the Severn Valley Railway between Ironbridge and Bridgnorth. The upper picture is Coalport station - I believe the owners let out the two carriages as holiday accomodation. The lower picture is Linley, as shown by the sign, which is actually about a mile along a bridleway from the village whose name it bears.





At Bridgnorth, 43106, known to its friends as The Flying Pig, has just backed down onto its train.





Along the path from Hampton Loade Station, 2857 makes a spirited arrival. This engine celebrates its centenary this year.





43106 again as she departs Hampton Loade.





At Arley





For those who like the diesels; class 40 "Atlantic Conveyor" arrives in Arley from Kidderminster.





Arley from the bridge.





Arrival at Bewdley. Time for a coffee and a bite to eat after riding over 50 miles to get here.





I waited to see some more train movements before heading for home. 2857 on her return trip.

Edit to add: I don't know what's with the wreaths all the engines were wearing.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2018)

Went on a rare train journey today to take the elder son to visit his future college. We got a ride back on one of the new trains Baden-Württemberg is bringing in at the moment.

Very nice and plenty of space for wheelchairs and bicycles, and in black and yellow, the colours of the Baden-Württemberg flag.






Driver was grumpy though and shouted that he hadn't given permission for me to take his picture. Can you see a drivers face in the photo?


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went on a rare train journey today to take the elder son to visit his future college. We got a ride back on one of the new trains Baden-Württemberg is bringing in at the moment.
> 
> Very nice and plenty of space for wheelchairs and bicycles, and in black and yellow, the colours of the Baden-Württemberg flag.
> 
> ...


He appears to be on the phone. Left hand is up to his ear.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> He appears to be on the phone. Left hand is up to his ear.


Are you yanking my chain @classic33 ? I can't see a thing.

Anyway. I found another couple of pics (notice careful avoidance of people) in S-Bahn (interurban/metro system) under the main railway station. This will make a lot more sense if you read Harry Potter and know the German for 'Platform' is 'Bahnsteig'






Detail of the door on the left:


----------



## classic33 (7 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Are you yanking my chain @classic33 ? I can't see a thing.
> 
> Anyway. I found another couple of pics (notice careful avoidance of people) in S-Bahn (interurban/metro system) under the main railway station. This will make a lot more sense if you read Harry Potter and know the German for 'Platform' is 'Bahnsteig'
> 
> ...


Cap and dark glasses?
Behind the wiper.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Sep 2018)

classic33 said:


> Cap and dark glasses?
> Behind the wiper.



Just above the wiper pivot?

I just zoomed the original to it's maximum rather ropey quality and I think those are just reflections. The driving position is central and well back and he wasn't wearing cap or dark glasses when he leaned out to have a go at me. If anywhere I think the shading in the muck on the extreme left is his face and the chair. Either way he's not identifiable, so I think I'm okay.


----------



## robjh (7 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> ....Driver was grumpy though and shouted that he hadn't given permission for me to take his picture. Can you see a drivers face in the photo?


I'm glad not all DB train drivers are that grumpy, else I would surely have got a mouthful for this picture back in July


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

Today
_*

Crawshaw Woods Bridge*_
(spanning the line between Cross-gates & Garforth)
It's believed to have been cast/installed at some point between 1830 & 1934

This was the _Leeds & Selby Railway Company_ line when opened
It's supposed to be the first cast-iron bridge,* &* still in place, over a working line

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...20-cross-gates-and-whinmoor-ward#.W5Uw5vZFzIU
https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co.uk/news/leeds-rail-bridge-future-is-on-right-track-1-7163534

The galvanised sheeting is a much much later addition
When built it would have just been the railings

Looking South
(the M1 is just over the crest)

It also carries a public footpath, as part of the _Leeds Country Way_





Looking North







It's here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/153322


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

Today
_*
Garforth Bridge*_
1830 - 1834
Carrying the (A642)_ 'Wakefield & HookMoor TurnPike'_ over the _Leeds & Selby Railway Company_ line (now just 'Aberford Road')
Circa a mile eastwards of the _Crawshaw Woods Bridge_

Possibly(?) the first skew bridge, over a railway, as normally the road was realigned to cross 'squarely'
(the first 'skew' road bridge in Yorkshire though
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...18-garforth-and-swillington-ward#.W5UztPZFzIU








And the footbridge
Access, from the pavement on the northern side of the line too, directly from Aberford Road





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1876761


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

Yesterday

*Denby Dale Station*
On the Hudderfield - Bansley line





Whilst out with daughter, thus my Octavia, in the shot






The goods shed had a 'wagon turntable' to the left of shot, to allow for them to be moved to adjacent premises (horse-drawn??, as the _circles_ are different for full-size turntables)






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3527951


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Sep 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Today
> _*
> 
> Crawshaw Woods Bridge*_
> ...



I've been over that bridge a few times - obviously not on the bike as it's a _footpath_...

(A _footpath_ that provides a very simple missing link between NCN R66 and another bridleway where cycling is permitted...)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> I've been over that bridge a few times - obviously not on the bike as it's a _footpath_...
> 
> (A _footpath_ that provides a very simple missing link between NCN R66 and another bridleway where cycling is permitted...)


I walked to it. from the top-gate, pushing bike down


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2018)

All today

Family day-out (drive), with wife and daughter
They went in the Castle, I walked down to the Station
*
Skipton Station







*
We also went up to Settle, so I called at that Station on the way home

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132350-tank-house-at-settle-station-settle


----------



## robjh (17 Sep 2018)

Look what I found on a ride to the Norfolk coast the other day. 
Some peak-hour trains between Norwich and Great Yarmouth are currently being operated by pairs of class 37s top-and-tailing a set of Mk 3 coaches. This is the 1736 waiting to leave Norwich (sadly I travelled in a 156).


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2018)

A bit of super power there, three coaches and two 37's.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2018)

Smart livery too. Are there more loco-hauled services in the UK now? Then I left it was all D/EMU's.


----------



## Paulus (17 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Smart livery too. Are there more loco-hauled services in the UK now? Then I left it was all D/EMU's.


Marylebone to Birmingham/Kidderminster are hauled by class 68's.

http://www.leightonlogs.org/ChilternLHdec15.htm


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Sep 2018)

Paulus said:


> Marylebone to Birmingham/Kidderminster are hauled by class 68's.
> 
> http://www.leightonlogs.org/ChilternLHdec15.htm



I noticed that transpennine have some nice new Driving Trailr units as well.It's good to see some "real" trains again. 

Over here the policy seems to be to have locomotives and use electric as much as possible, so trains starting under the wires will have electric locomotives and swap to diesel when they move to a non-electriied region. The advantage for the company is that they only need two expensive locomotives which can swap over, and that they aren't pulling a dead weight around all the time.


----------



## robjh (18 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Smart livery too. Are there more loco-hauled services in the UK now? Then I left it was all D/EMU's.


Fast trains between Norwich and London Liverpool Street are hauled by class 90s (picture below), with a driving trailer at the northern end to allow push-pull operation.
Class 37-hauled trains pop up every now and then across the network, as a stop-gap until new trains become available. I imagine their leasing costs are quite low, and they are run in pairs as there are few usable passing loops remaining at stations. They are currently operating AFAIK out of Norwich, and on the Cumbrian Coast line (Carlisle to Barrow in Furness) but in recent years they've also worked on the Welsh valley lines and in the south-west.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Sep 2018)

That Cl 90 combo looks smart. What do they use for the DVT's?



robjh said:


> ...there are few usable passing loops remaining at stations.
> View attachment 430554



Good long-term thinking from someone there. Most termini here, even tiny stations with railcar services, have passing loops. I remember once in Füssen where a DVT/loco combo was operating and the DVT failed. The loco ran around and hauled the train back to the junction.

Would have been nice if they hadn't faffed about for 20 minutes first, meaning we missed our connection anyway, but still, at least we were able to leave...


----------



## robjh (18 Sep 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> That Cl 90 combo looks smart. What do they use for the DVT's?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The DVTs are class 82s (for some reason they are have a locomotive class number). I only have this picture of an 82 from Kings Cross a few years ago (it's the one on the right!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Sep 2018)

I'm day-off Saturday, so might ride up to Hunslet Moor, for the _'Last Coals to Leeds'_ event
Linkable, via the 'Events' tab

http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/


----------



## Levo-Lon (27 Sep 2018)

Saw the flying Scotsman today while cycling home 
https://nvr.org.uk/product.php/5/flying-scotsman


----------



## User16390 (29 Sep 2018)

I arrived by local train into Birmingham New Street this afternoon 17:30 to find class 67005 Queen's Messenger awaiting departure from platform 2. It was definitely not the royal train as the coaches were scruffy mark 1's and there was a quite a few passengers on board. I have tried googling to find out which rail tour it was and I think it may have been the Cradle Of A Nation rail tour returning from Shrewsbury, but I cannot be sure.

http://www.ukrailtours.com/product/cradle-of-a-nation/


----------



## classic33 (29 Sep 2018)

Class 141 for sale!

http://www.wnxx.com/forsale/index.htm


----------



## Swanage53 (29 Sep 2018)

Combined a ride with a trip to the Watercress line, where there was also a classic motorcycle rally.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm day-off Saturday, so might ride up to Hunslet Moor, for the _'Last Coals to Leeds'_ event
> Linkable, via the 'Events' tab
> 
> http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/



Other things happened, I didn't get there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Sep 2018)

*Normanton Station*

Wooden buffer-beams!, & some nice stonework
I'm not sure how old that section of the station is, but it's on a 1905 OS map, as a 'bay'

Not the best images, as a low Sun, & an iPhone, at about 16:30 today











The foot-crossing has now gone, replaced with a h-u-g-e footbridge, but the buffers/bay are at the end of the pedestrian path, where it joins the car-park
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/853474


----------



## BrumJim (9 Oct 2018)

A couple more to guess:


----------



## Paulus (9 Oct 2018)

BrumJim said:


> A couple more to guess:
> 
> View attachment 433321
> 
> View attachment 433322


One is a battle of Britain/West country class. 
The other is the Sarah Siddons, probably at Acton Works.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

BrumJim said:


> A couple more to guess:
> 
> View attachment 433321
> 
> View attachment 433322


34105 "Swanage"


----------



## BrumJim (9 Oct 2018)

classic33 said:


> 34105 "Swanage"


Nearly, but not quite.


----------



## classic33 (9 Oct 2018)

BrumJim said:


> Nearly, but not quite.


Merchant Navy Class: 
35005, "Canadian Pacific"


----------



## DCBassman (10 Oct 2018)

These are my favourite trains:





District Line R stock






District Line CO/CP stock.






London Tilbury & Southend Railway (now C2C) Class 302 EMUs, formerly AM2. The branch on the left took me home to Ockendon.


----------



## User16390 (29 Oct 2018)

It looks like hydrogen powered trains will supersede diesels on train lines without electrification. I look forward to their arrival, from what it says in the article, cleaner albeit more expensive, I assume costs will come down as more are made.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/scien...0/are-hydrogen-trains-the-future-of-uk-travel


----------



## classic33 (29 Oct 2018)

User16390 said:


> It looks like hydrogen powered trains will supersede diesels on train lines without electrification. I look forward to their arrival, from what it says in the article, cleaner albeit more expensive, I assume costs will come down as more are made.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/scien...0/are-hydrogen-trains-the-future-of-uk-travel


ATN/Northern they'll never run.

Looks like some of the new rolling stock for Northern.


----------



## Colin_P (29 Oct 2018)

The other day I was waiting on the platform at a station on the Great Western main for one of the nice new electric trains when out of the blue a 37 came trundling along. All on it's own not pulling anything, an amazing thing to see and a nice surprise. Sadly I didn't have time to take a photo or video.

Looking here (25/10/18)
http://www.class37.co.uk/2018/1810work.aspx

It was either 37099 or 37254

Does anyone know anymore about their workings so I can have the camera ready next time!


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2018)

User16390 said:


> It looks like hydrogen powered trains will supersede diesels on train lines without electrification. I look forward to their arrival, from what it says in the article, cleaner albeit more expensive, I assume costs will come down as more are made.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/scien...0/are-hydrogen-trains-the-future-of-uk-travel



I'm not so sure, with a 600 mile range, and very specialised fuelling facilities. 

In a German context they would probably work because we have a lot of very small railway companies with short lines or tiny networks so the train can refuel en route, but in the UK the movements of trains tend to be more complex, and with the extra difficulties of making, storing and transporting hydrogen I'm not sure how well it would work. We have a few hydrogen buses in Stuttgart but they don't seem to be expanding the idea and the buses are always near to their fuelling stations.

Given the complexities of Hydrogen and the infrastructure needed for what essentially is a complex battery, I can't help thinking that ultimately rechargeable batteries will end up being more popular, because they can be charged at relatively simple points wherever there's an industrial power connection. We had battery powered railcars in Germany back in the 1960's and they worked very well.

What concerns me more is that this could end up being an excuse for politicians to delay or cancel electrification, because "In a few years we can use Hydrogen so it isn't needed."


----------



## User16390 (29 Oct 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not so sure, with a 600 mile range, and very specialised fuelling facilities.
> 
> In a German context they would probably work because we have a lot of very small railway companies with short lines or tiny networks so the train can refuel en route, but in the UK the movements of trains tend to be more complex, and with the extra difficulties of making, storing and transporting hydrogen I'm not sure how well it would work. We have a few hydrogen buses in Stuttgart but they don't seem to be expanding the idea and the buses are always near to their fuelling stations.
> 
> ...




It will be a shame if it isn't viable due to lack of political will or simply because of the cost of creating the infrastructure to make it work. It sounds great, with just water as the only emission. 

I would love to see the whole rail network electrified, but I cannot see it happening in the near future, when/if we Brexit I doubt very much that the government will have money for such things. 

I hope I am proven wrong.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Oct 2018)

Things like this make me miss the UK...


----------



## sheddy (30 Oct 2018)

That reminded me of the Redd Pepper anecdotes.
When he worked as a tube driver, he would turn off the carriage lights to announce 'this is your driver speaking.......or is it ?'


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6N5l0sgPP5k


----------



## User16390 (31 Oct 2018)

I decided to visit Stourbridge Town the other day, This is the the train that I caught from Stourbridge Junction to Stourbridge Town, it must be the smallest train I have been on in a long while and is only a five minute journey along a rather bumpy stretch of line.


----------



## DCBassman (31 Oct 2018)

Personally, I think 25kV electrification is the only way to go. Everything else is just sticking plasters. To do bits of GWR main line, for example, is idiocy.


----------



## mcshroom (8 Nov 2018)

For mainline yes. Some lines, like ours round the Cumbrian coast are likely to need self powered vehicles for a long while yet though.

We struggle just stopping certain sections falling into the sea


----------



## DCBassman (8 Nov 2018)

Indeed, not everywhere might be feasible, but it sure needs to spread some...
These old diesels are the ones needing replacing with fuel cell units.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Nov 2018)

_*Lake Lock Road*_
Stanley
(just yards off the A61, Wakefield - Aberford 'TurnPike')
A61, Is the red-road; http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1036434








https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Lake-Lock-Rail-Road.html

This footpath follows the line of the wagonway;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4321749
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4321733


----------



## classic33 (10 Nov 2018)

Thought that honour went to Middleton.
_Middleton Railway. The Middleton Railway is the world's oldest continuously working public railway,situated in the English city of Leeds. It was founded in 1758 and is now a heritage railway, run by volunteers from The Middleton Railway Trust Ltd. since 1960._


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2018)

Father-in-law is wanting a new hobby (too wet/cold for his Golf)
Bikes are out of question

I found him reading a copy of the 'Hornby Magazine'
I still have a few bits of mine, from younger years, including a few locomotives

I did, however, _put the cat amongst the pigeons_ by showing him this layout
It's fantastic!! 
Yes, it is Knaresborough


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw9_HCVvJCI






classic33 said:


> Thought that honour went to Middleton.
> _Middleton Railway. The Middleton Railway is the world's oldest continuously working public railway,situated in the English city of Leeds. It was founded in 1758 and is now a heritage railway, run by volunteers from The Middleton Railway Trust Ltd. since 1960._


 I think the difference was, that Middleton was a private venture, simply to transport the coal

Lake Lock, was a wagonway, & local businesses could pay for transportation of goods


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

I've the early service sheets, for Hornby. You'll be suprised at how easy it is to get them running, if there's problems.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I still have a few bits of mine, from younger years, including a few locomotives



Eg
_8509_'s box still has a £5.55 label on it, which was a fair old price back then


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208404475141735&set=a.10203612400862873&type=3&theater


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Eg
> _8509_'s box still has a £5.55 label on it, which was a fair old price back then
> 
> 
> View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208404475141735&set=a.10203612400862873&type=3&theater



R866?


----------



## beepbeep (22 Nov 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> Went on a rare train journey today to take the elder son to visit his future college. We got a ride back on one of the new trains Baden-Württemberg is bringing in at the moment.
> 
> Very nice and plenty of space for wheelchairs and bicycles, and in black and yellow, the colours of the Baden-Württemberg flag.
> 
> ...


what a miserable sod!!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2018)

The law here is that you kind of have the copyright of your face, so if he'd been visible in the image and I'd put it online I'd be in violation of his privacy. But even so...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> R866?


Yes, the Hornby part number. on the box


----------



## classic33 (22 Nov 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, the Hornby part number. on the box


B12, 8509.
Worth £20 - £25.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Nov 2018)

classic33 said:


> B12, 8509.
> Worth £20 - £25.



Both of them are staying on the shelf


----------



## Paulus (8 Dec 2018)

Is the B12 shown the one with a small sound box under the tender to make a chuffing sound and and electric element in the chimney which a light oil was dripped in to make smoke?


----------



## midlife (8 Dec 2018)

Loved the smell of the oil you had to drop in . Is it some sort of vater vapour used today?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Dec 2018)

Paulus said:


> Is the B12 shown the one with a small sound box under the tender to make a chuffing sound and and electric element in the chimney which a light oil was dripped in to make smoke?


Yes


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Dec 2018)

Called at the local shop today, near a friends house, & I remember it as
*1. *semi-derelict
*2.* as a bathroom showroom

http://www.goinglocomodels.com/

Quite a decent range, & has far more than most people would suspect inside, as the main section of the building is along Lingwell Nook Lane, not on the (postal address) Potovans Lane

*Also; *

_Long Causeway_ (looking towards Mount Road)
Stanley
(between Wakefield & Rothwell)

The filled in cutting of '_The Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway'_
I can remember it partially unfilled, when the bridges could be passed under









Taken, to my left;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/998263

The bridge in the background (Mount Road) can be seen here, between the Chapel, and the terraced houses;
http://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4039357

To be found in In the _'Stanley Station'_ section
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Lofthouse...

1905 OS (25")
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.7162&lon=-1.4764&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2018)

40 passengers a year!!

Beeching would be spinning in his grave, at high RPM!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-46535722


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Father-in-law is wanting a new hobby (too wet/cold for his Golf)
> Bikes are out of question
> 
> I found him reading a copy of the 'Hornby Magazine'



N-Gauge has been decided, due to the space in one of the basement rooms, we're letting him use
It'll probably be on a board circa 3 x 7 (foot)
So, in order to kick-start it, make him think a bit about an era/setting, I drove him to Baildon today (on outskirts of Shipley), to visit _Frizinghall Models & Railways_
http://www.modelrailshop.co.uk/

I remember its old location, near Lister Parks 'Portcullis Gate'
As we wandered around looking at the stock/locomotives, I decided to take the initiative




Due to where we live, once having a* big* steam shed here, I bought his first locomotive
I was going to get a 'Black 5', but there were none in BR colours, just LMS, so got a Class 4MT



https://www.bachmann.co.uk/product/...-4mt-76063-br-lined-black-late-crest-372-654/

Now if I'd seen a Class 55 'Deltic' I might have got one of those instead


*
Plus.....*
On the return, into Shipley, I detoured to have a look at the station, & its unusual layout
It's a long time since I've been down there, at least 23 years(?) since I had a bike sprayed down there (Ellis-Briggs workshops??)

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1586737
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5642023


----------



## classic33 (27 Dec 2018)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> N-Gauge has been decided, due to the space in one of the basement rooms, we're letting him use
> It'll probably be on a board circa 3 x 7 (foot)
> So, in order to kick-start it, make him think a bit about an era/setting, I drove him to Baildon today (on outskirts of Shipley), to visit _Frizinghall Models & Railways_
> http://www.modelrailshop.co.uk/
> ...


Elllis Briggs are up on the Saltaire Road. Did you get the BM inside the black gates?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Dec 2018)

classic33 said:


> . Did you get the BM inside the black gates?


No, I was a bit pressed for time


One thing that did amuse me slightly in _'FM&R' _was the lineside figures

The Cows, Horses, & Sheep were small enough, but...……….. Badgers, and...……….. Rats!!?!?


----------



## sheddy (27 Dec 2018)

So Shippea Hill (request stop) on the Cambs/Suffolk border has lost the least used award 

https://pocketbookuk.com/2016/01/13/shippea-hill/ from 2016


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2018)

On the train today, and pleasantly surprised to get one of Northern's "new" 170s (cascaded from ScotRail) into the metropolis.
Much nicer than the normal Pacers, although they don't seem to have any opening windows which is a concern given Northern's track record at keeping the A/C working on 158s (appalling).

Of course to even things up, the onward journey is an a 142, which while on time is living down to it's reputation in every other respect. Good luck if you're going all the way to Rochdale on this.


----------



## classic33 (28 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> On the train today, and pleasantly surprised to get one of Northern's "new" 170s (cascaded from ScotRail) into the metropolis.
> Much nicer than the normal Pacers, although they don't seem to have any opening windows which is a concern given Northern's track record at keeping the A/C working on 158s (appalling).
> 
> Of course to even things up, the onward journey is an a 142, which while on time is living down to it's reputation in every other respect. Good luck if you're going all the way to Rochdale on this.


They've another 17, somewhere!
http://www.railtechnologymagazine.com/Rail-News/northern-takes-delivery-of-two-scotrail-class-170s


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Dec 2018)

Red Lane Crossing
Not the best of signs

Farm access, & the Cemetary




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1074785



Paulus said:


> Is the B12 shown the one with a small sound box under the tender to make a chuffing sound and and electric element in the chimney which a light oil was dripped in to make smoke?



Imagine the variety of smells now, if you used 'Vaping Oil'...………...


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Dec 2018)

In addition to Embsay station (and some truly terrible railway CGI), did anyone else spot the KWVR side of Keighley station in tonight's Poirot?

Apparently most of the series was filmed in Yorkshire.


----------



## NorthernDave (30 Dec 2018)

The Guardian: Northern admits it has not begun retiring Pacer trains as promised.
https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ill-not-begin-retiring-pacer-trains-this-year

Presumably the problems with the new trains also plays a part in this, although that doesn't seem to be mentioned?


----------



## classic33 (31 Dec 2018)

NorthernDave said:


> The Guardian: Northern admits it has not begun retiring Pacer trains as promised.
> https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...ill-not-begin-retiring-pacer-trains-this-year
> *
> Presumably the problems with the new trains* also plays a part in this, although that doesn't seem to be mentioned?


Now is that the problems with catching fire or brakes that don't?


----------



## Paulus (1 Jan 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jan 2019)

A drive to, & a walk, with family friends. at Tadcaster today
As part of the meander, we went along the river (Wharfe) to the 'virgin Viaduct'







http://www.transporttrust.com/heritage-sites/heritage-detail/tadcaster-viaduct
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leeds_and_York_Railway
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Church Fenton Harrogate.htm


There was a station there too. but not on the viaduct approach;
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/t/tadcaster/


----------



## slowmotion (1 Jan 2019)

Last week, we did a very brief journey from Ooty to Coonoor on the Nilgiri Mountain Railway in Tamil Nadu.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nilgiri_Mountain_Railway











It's a 1 metre gauge line built 110 years ago featuring some cog rail sections on very steep inclines. Although steam locomotives are sometimes used, we were with a diesel. Fortunately, at Coonoor, there's a workshop for the steam locos like this one belching smoke..... Magic!


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2019)

This morning at 08.30 northbound through New Barnet ---


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2019)

Paulus said:


> This morning at 08.30 northbound through New Barnet ---
> View attachment 446589



I had intended heading out to see it northbound, maybe at Colton Junction, but a neighbours funeral is taking place later this morning

Looking good though!!


----------



## Paulus (11 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I had intended heading out to see it northbound, maybe at Colton Junction, but a neighbours funeral is taking place later this morning
> 
> Looking good though!!


Sounded good as well. A driver who knows how to drive it. Well notched up and going at quite a speed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jan 2019)

Taking father-in-law down to this shop tomorrow, for a look around (& maybe a few purchases?)

https://railsofsheffield.com/


----------



## classic33 (11 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Taking father-in-law down to this shop tomorrow, for a look around (& maybe a few purchases?)
> 
> https://railsofsheffield.com/


Ask about their "seconds" room. Often it's nothing more than damaged packaging/boxes, but there's bargains to be had in there. Staff will try and match what you want, with what they can get, without patronising.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ask about their "seconds" room. Often it's nothing more than damaged packaging/boxes, but there's bargains to be had in there. Staff will try and match what you want, with what they can get, without patronising.


Thankyou for that information

I'm hoping he'll indulge, & save the gift vouchers (for something special) we got him for the nearest shop, which is; http://www.goinglocomodels.com/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Taking father-in-law down to this shop tomorrow, for a look around (& maybe a few purchases?)
> https://railsofsheffield.com/
> 
> 
> ...


It's a bit of a bind to get to, from our side of Sheffield
Quite a good stock, & the suspension bridge, over the sales-counter in the '_Pre-Owned & Americana_' shop was impressive










Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm hoping he'll indulge, & save the gift vouchers (for something special) we got him for the nearest shop, which is; http://www.goinglocomodels.com/


We went, after calling back at home. & he spent a few ££


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

*Tuesday 29th*

I went to King's Lynn, with '_Senior Management'_ on Monday evening, as she was at_ Queen Elizabeth Hospital_, in a consultancy role
I drove us down, then took her to the _'QEH_', & went into the town, parked up, and just wandered around taking photographs

One of the first places I passed, & parked not far from was...……….










Heck it still has wooden buffers on a bay platform



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...railway-station-king39s-lynn-and-west-norfolk


----------



## robjh (30 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 29th
> 
> I went to King's Lynn, with '_Senior Management'_ on Monday evening, as she was at_ Queen Elizabeth Hospital_, in a consultancy role
> I drove us down, then took her to the _'QEH_', 7 went into the town, parked up, and just wandered around taking photographs
> ...


It has a good station cafe too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 29th
> 
> I went to King's Lynn, with '_Senior Management'_ on Monday evening, as she was at_ Queen Elizabeth Hospital_, in a consultancy role
> I drove us down, then took her to the _'QEH_', 7 went into the town, parked up, and just wandered around taking photographs


Then, after picking her up, from her meetings, & heading home - which would have been basically, just the A17, A1, M62 (but for a 'Great North Road' detour. from Markham Moor)
We re-crossed this beauty!!!


_CrossKeys Bridge_
Sutton Bridge
It spans the River Nene, carrying the A17












*However...……………*
It was built as a shared 'road-rail' (the left side. as we look at it
https://www.southhollandlife.com/wp...KeJiX8csbKhyM0FLd2B05Vl1FGQi3eapa-VHWvCCmPjeA



As late as 1955, the railway was shown!
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=52.7662&lon=0.1951&layers=10&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Jan 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tuesday 29th
> 
> I went to King's Lynn, with '_Senior Management'_ on Monday evening, as she was at_ Queen Elizabeth Hospital_, in a consultancy role
> I drove us down, then took her to the _'QEH_', 7 went into the town, parked up, and just wandered around taking photographs
> ...



I was contemplating where to get dinner, later, but ended up elsewhere


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Jan 2019)

I think I'll have to take father-in-law here (& SWMBO too)
I've been before, but they haven't

Running days, all year, every Sunday, apparently!!

https://rsme.org.uk/index.php


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

New York had an elevated railway.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFyixEMrUu4


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2019)

Yes it did, does it still???


Then there's that, wonderful, inverted monorail in Wuppertal

https://www.wuppertal.de/microsite/en/tourism/schwebebahn/102370100000140310.php


----------



## Gravity Aided (2 Feb 2019)

North of 149th St, it ran until 1973, other segments closed by 1955. Chicago has an extensive "El" Train, New York went to subways as the tenements were torn down, and better apartment buildings were built with tenants more fussy about all the noise. Chicago, it's just considered a fact of life, which it is. While there is some subway south of the Loop,(central business district) most of the soil and water table are less than conducive to subways. Wuppertal, the U-Bahn hangs over the river.
Here's some soothing "El" action for you.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Z2OdZaGJPI
Somebody elses film. There's miles and miles of this, running from downtown in all directions, and out to O'Hare Airport. Actually into the terminal. Also up to Evanston, by way of Wrigley Field.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2019)

This afternoon







https://millenniummodelsmorley.co.uk/store/index.php

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1768614



*Digressing slightly;*
They had in stock. a recent release from Oxford Diecasts, that I'd seen in this companys magazine adverts, that I was interested to examine
https://www.hattons.co.uk/340549/Ox..._Low_Loader_NCB_Mines_Rescue/StockDetail.aspx




Why?
One of my oldest (in terms of years known, not age, as he's slightly younger than me) fully restored the original vehicle!
He sold it a few years ago though


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Feb 2019)

This afternoon

Morley 'Low' Tunnel
The only station in the town now

Leeds - Huddersfield line (via Dewsbury), it's heading towards 2 miles long, I believe







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3773023


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Feb 2019)

SWMBO & I, went up to Keswick for a weekend away

En-route, we stopped in Settle, to visit DCC Concepts, & also saw_ 'Bahamas_' too
DCC, had a wonderful Ribblehead Viaduct, as a work in progess in 00-gauge!!

After that, the (disused/volunteer run) signal box was open for visitors, so rather enthused, she climbed the steps
I think the old boys in there were delighted to have a woman asking questions & being enthusiastic!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Feb 2019)

Further more, on a railway link, to our time away

The Hotel I'd booked at Keswick was built as the Station Hotel, for the _Cockermouth, Keswick and Penrith Railway Company_
I'd known of it for a long time, as I went up to Keswick a lot with my parents in my teen years

https://thekeswickhotel.co.uk/

Part of the platform & a canopy (doubtless re-glazed?) is a lounge, for the hotel Annex/guest-suites...………. which are in the old Station building itself

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2815693

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101327104-keswick-railway-station-building-and-platform-keswick






Our suite was to the right of the image, with the balcony




As it was, in 1972; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/267128

*EDIT @ 22:50*
Circa late 60's?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Feb 2019)

I'm quoting @MarkF from his thread about the 'Settle - Carlisle'here.....


MarkF said:


> I'd urge anybody to take a day out on a steam engine.



The last time I travelled on main-line steam, was on the _'Scarborough Spa Express', _to York (via Wakefield KirkGate, & Westgate, passing through Leeds)
It actually stopped at our local station, which used to be a* big* station, with *lots* of traffic
Not sure, if we travelled on_ Lancashire Fusilier_, or _Scots Guardsman_??

Now, sadly, like many, it's overgrown (& truncated) platforms, with a 'bus-shelter'


How it used to look, even after some demolition (the footbridge led to the railways hotel, later a pub, named_ Flying Scotsman_, now the site of 'apartments')






Nowadays...…………………… https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363035


Mindst you, there is a road over bridge (NewLands Lane) not too far away (from us, or the Station), that gives a splendid vantage point




​


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2019)

Even the BBC are featuring model layouts now

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-scotland-business-47163833


----------



## classic33 (22 Feb 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm quoting @MarkF from his thread about the 'Settle - Carlisle'here.....
> 
> 
> The last time I travelled on main-line steam, was on the _'Scarborough Spa Express', _to York (via Wakefield KirkGate, & Westgate, passing through Leeds)
> ...


LMS Stanier Class 5, 45407 _"The Lancashire Fusilier"_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2019)

classic33 said:


> LMS Stanier Class 5, 45407 _"The Lancashire Fusilier"_


Photos don't correspond to our trip on it

I used both names, as I couldn't remember which locomotive we had


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2019)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUCTGv--m5Y

Thought you all might like this.

Yes, Amerikanski propoganda.


----------



## classic33 (28 Feb 2019)

Gravity Aided said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUCTGv--m5Y
> 
> Thought you all might like this.
> 
> Yes, Amerikanski propoganda.



No "Big Boy"?


----------



## Gravity Aided (28 Feb 2019)

https://www.up.com/heritage/steam/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2019)

Wednesday, in Chesterfield


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216798597949559&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater



https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-goods-yard-british-rail-station-chesterfield

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6011774


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2019)

Wednesday, in Sutton-in-Ashfield


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216798656631026&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater


Possibly built for horse-drawn wagon-way, before upgrade?

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101288554-railway-viaduct-mansfield
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/856899


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Mar 2019)

Wednesday, in Chesterfield
(outside the Station)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216798594669477&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater


----------



## sheddy (1 Mar 2019)

Open some old lines
https://bettertransport.org.uk/re-opening-rail-lines


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2019)

This morning, whilst returning from Yeadon Airport


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216825182014144&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater


The access, was through the bricked up arch, to a wooden covered stairs
http://www.flickriver.com/photos/th...98sVPtRNYrkHHMIyhbhGJiDcfS-qNttSklLmkVItD6QYs


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2019)

This morning, on my return journey, from Yeadon Airport

Futher along, it runs along the side of a public park, with no fences


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216825180614109&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Mar 2019)

This morning
60163, with the 'Auld _Reekie'_ charter; Doncaster - Edinburgh
Northbound through Outwood (between Wakefield WestGate & Leeds)


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216825295256975&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater



Note the southbound HST, & how close we came to an overlap


The return was meant to have been hauled by D9009 _Alycidon_. but it failed at Berwick upon Tweed, apparantly


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2019)

Batley, this afternoon

_*Lady Ann Road*_
*Batley*
The defunct Batley - Beeston - Leeds line
The bridge deck was on the corner
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5434016








*Lady Anns Crossing*
_*LampLands*_
The Batley - Drighlington 'fly-over'






*Lady Anns Crossing
LampLands*
The other abutment, of the Batley -Drighlington bridge
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1673414
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1673494





_*Lady Anns Crossing Signal Box
LampLands*_
The pedestrian gates are mechanically (magnetically?) locked when a train is due, as the visibility (especially from the side I'm stood) is quite restricted
Whether they're linked into the signalling, or controlled by the box-keeper, I have no idea?





_*Howley Mill Lane
Upper Batley*_
1840s, & unusual, in that it accommodates a stream that seems to appear from a culvert under the embankment, only to pass back to the same side it appeared from!
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101452199-railway-underbridge-mdl135-howley-mill-lane-morley
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3967494







See the _*'Upper Batley'*_ section
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Adwalton Wakefield.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Mar 2019)

I might have a trip over to either Ferrybridge, or Burton Salmon, this afternoon, to see the_ 'Duchess'
_
http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-yorkshireman


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I might have a trip over to either Ferrybridge, or Burton Salmon, this afternoon, to see the_ 'Duchess'
> _
> http://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-yorkshireman


"Oops! 
Seems that page has gone missing!"
using the link.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2019)

Not the best of images


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2019)

_*Models now
*_
We bought my f-in-l a trio of DCC Concept switch levers, & the relevant motors, a few weeks ago, whilst in Settle (& their own power-supply)

https://www.dccconcepts.com/product/cobalt-s-lever-single-pack/
https://www.dccconcepts.com/product...lection/cobalt-point-motors/cobalt-ip-analog/


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10216817668986323&set=a.10216314641890960&type=3&theater



Now, unless we're being especially daft, we can't see how to connect it all together, in the diagrams
The power seems to go directly to the point motor, but no allowance (as we see) for the switch

If other things hadn't happened yesterday, I'd have had a drive up to the shop, at Settle (just behind the station, where the old sidings were)


Suggestions, please?
Simple drawings?


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)

https://www.rmweb.co.uk/community/index.php?/topic/120540-manual-control-of-dcc-points/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Mar 2019)

Seen that already, thankyou, but it's a bit _"Whoosh...….. over the head!!"

_
I think he's going to ring them, & ask for a drawing of the circuit required to be emailed (without all the extra details in the book)


----------



## classic33 (17 Mar 2019)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2019)

Thankyou, that's rather better
I believe he has rung them today though


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Seen that already, thankyou, but it's a bit _"Whoosh...….. over the head!!"_



Tell me about it. That's why I use wire in tube: it's a complex as my brain can handle...


----------



## classic33 (18 Mar 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Tell me about it. That's why I use wire in tube: it's a complex as my brain can handle...


Telephone wire is best. Single outer coat/sheath with colour coded wires inside.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Mar 2019)

One for the UndergrounD fans...
38TS Museum train.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Mar 2019)

Livery Street
Birmingham

(Saturday 23rd)

The old Snowhill Station entrance; now just a boundary wall











And the former Great Charles Street entrance


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2019)

*Part 1.*

Yesterday early afternoon

NewLands Lane

Just south-west of Normanton Station, on line to Wakefield-KirkGate

I wasn't expecting this, just the _'right place - right time'_

I'd gone down the lane, it's now a dead-end, only goes to a fishing pond, & house (compulsory purchased, _*allegedly*_, due to HS2....)

It was 3 carriages, in almost the Royal train colours, & company signwriting on it
Inspection train, or 'Big-Wigs'???








*Part 2. *
I'm planning on taking _Senior Management_ (wife) & my father-in-law, here, this afternoon; https://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/
I've been on it before, as the outward leg of their '_Beat Badger' _(running, against the train, back to Clayton West)

As, the http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/ hasn't reopened yet


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *......
> Part 2. *
> I'm planning on taking _Senior Management_ (wife) & my father-in-law, here, this afternoon; https://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/
> I've been on it before, as the outward leg of their '_Beat Badger' _(running, against the train, back to Clayton West)
> ...


Say hi to Sian and Katie for me. I have lots of happy memories of trips on the Fairbourne Railway before the (then) new owner decided first to Americanize Sian  then convert the whole lot to 12.25" gauge.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2019)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Say hi to Sian and Katie for me. I have lots of happy memories of trips on the Fairbourne Railway before the (then) new owner decided first to Americanize Sian  then convert the whole lot to 12.25" gauge



We went, with less time there, than I really wanted
And, co-incidentally, our engine was ...………………...








https://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/article.php/52/sian

And, on the turntable, at the Shelley terminus, with the full-size line, less than 200yards away, where it joined as the Clayton West Branch



*Hawk* was the other operational locomotive today
https://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/article.php/13/hawk

I also managed to buy a book, in the shop
I have the North Yorkshire volume, & have had this one from the Library, but previously never seen it in any shop




And, one thing I didn't know, but was too late to photograph, the south-western entrance to Shelley Woodhouse Tunnels is crenelated, whereas the north-east isn't (or had been rebuilt?)


Back _in the day_
https://www.kirkleeslightrailway.co...out-with-yorkshires-great-little-steam-trains

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Clayton West Branch.htm


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (30 Mar 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We went, with less time there, than I really wanted
> And, co-incidentally, our engine was ...………………...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2019)

Remnants of Horbury Bridge Station
At the bottom of Quarry Hill (A642, to Huddersfield)
It's a Subway to the island platform

Private land, so not much access
I think there is access, from the other side (of the present tracks) but time was not on my side






I was stood opposite this junction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/827826
Scroll down to _Horbury & Ossett_; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Calder Valley.htm#Cooper Bridge station
https://www.flickr.com/photos/phill_dvsn/sets/72157613165150075/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2019)

Battyeford Viaduct, & site of station
A644 Huddersfield Road, between Cooper Bridge/'_Three Nuns_' & Mirfield
Saturday 30th

Known as the ; _*Leeds New Line*_

The other side of the arches, have a few small businesses in them





The Station was up here,
1905 OS; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.6777&lon=-1.7038&layers=168&b=1




See _Battyeford_, about half-way down the page; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/leeds new line 1.htm

An old image;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1772802


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2019)

_
Stanley Station_ (site of)
Aberford Road (A642)
Between Wakefield, & jct 30/M62

Today


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217028339012942&set=ms.c.eJxNysENACAIBMGODNwpsP035s~%3B4nUyGskNjg0WdlU~_mW7g~_IVJs~%3BWcQ5gICeQ5X.bps.a.10216837124112689&type=3&theater


https://www.stanleyhistoryonline.com/Stanley-Station.html
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/966649

See about half-way down the page; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Lofthouse Outwood.htm


----------



## sheddy (2 Apr 2019)

Charity fundraiser with East Anglia cab ride

https://raffall.com/3057/enter-raff...tQpTJNT5Hyr0-KVazm0-TgdKiAy5XwJ9qugBpRjmeU7xw


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Apr 2019)

_Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_ build
Aketon Road
Cutsyke
Castleford


View attachment 461601


Used in later years, to avoid running into Castleford Station, & reversing out, for Leeds bound trains, closed, even to freight (mainly coal) in 1981, so it seems
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2581968

See 'Overbridge' about 4th item downhttp://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Cutsyke%20Methley.htm​


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Apr 2019)

It seems that Northern plan to have some of their fancy new trains in service in May on the "new" Leeds - Chester via the Calder Valley, Manchester Victoria and Liverpool. South Parkway.
Much is being made of them being "100 mph" trains, although that seems like an irrelevance given the significantly lower speed limits on most of the lines that will be used.

It will be interesting to see how timekeeping fares on this service, given the trouble they have keeping the existing Leeds - Man Vic services to time, especially with Northern being bottom of the queue for track access if there are any problems at all...

Chester Chronicle: New direct Chester to Leeds train service starting in May.
https://www.cheshire-live.co.uk/news/chester-cheshire-news/new-direct-chester-leeds-train-16114626


----------



## classic33 (11 Apr 2019)

They've only four units on the tracks at present, "driver familiarisation", until the rest have been cleared for safe use.

"Greetland Triangle" due to be upgraded the end of June.


----------



## classic33 (12 Apr 2019)

@northern dave, no mention made of the fact that the curved section of track, Leeds into Bradford, is too tight for the new units to travel on/negotiate.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @northern dave, no mention made of the fact that the curved section of track, Leeds into Bradford, is too tight for the new units to travel on/negotiate.



I wasn't aware of that, but that's a problem that won't easily be resolved given the layout there. 
Perhaps this means that they'll only be used via Dewsbury and Brighouse to Sowerby BridgeB missing out Bradford and Halifax altogether? Although that's at odds with their press releases


----------



## robjh (12 Apr 2019)

The former Linton station in Cambridgeshire, on the Cambridge-Sudbury-Colchester line. I don't normally ride down this road and didn't realise the station is still there, converted to offices. It's a classic Great Eastern building like many others round here.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Apr 2019)

Off to meet family for lunch in Ilkley today, and as we're trying to minimise car use we let the train take the strain.

Class 322's there and back today, unusually. They pop up on the route occasionally but we normally get Class 333's operating the Ilkley train.

Nothing fundamentally wrong with them and I like the BREL footplates at each door, but they are really showing their age (nearly 30 years old now) and the unit on the return had a constant and slightly annoying noise that sounded like someone tapping a hammer on the roof in time with a metronome! 

It's interesting to note that the 322's are scheduled to be replaced by the new Class 331 at some point this year (if Northern get them working...) but that these new trains will have a significantly lower seating capacity than the often overcrowded trains they're replacing. 
I'm sure that makes sense somewhere.


----------



## classic33 (13 Apr 2019)

The new units, sat awaiting clearance for service, will not be used on cross Pennine services. The lines/routes are not suitable, at present, for electrifcation. 

Arriva North Wales will be running the Chester service when it starts running from Leeds.

Current rolling stock will remain in use on cross Pennine routes, for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Apr 2019)

This afternoon, I revisited, during a _'trundle about', _the site of 'Charles Roberts Wagon Works', at Horbury Junction, which was rather wet last time, last August

Forge Lane (off Millfield Road)
Horbury


Today was rather better
History, & Geograph, links are the same as previously added


----------



## classic33 (17 Apr 2019)

@Richard A Thackeray, this Easter Weekend, if interested and not already aware.
York Model Railway Show - Easter Saturday, Sunday and Monday 
https://yorkshow.org.uk/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Richard A Thackeray, this Easter Weekend, if interested and not already aware.
> York Model Railway Show - Easter Saturday, Sunday and Monday
> https://yorkshow.org.uk/


Thankyou @classic33 I do know, but working all 3 days of it
_'Senior Management_' & her father, going though


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2019)

classic33 said:


> @Richard A Thackeray, this Easter Weekend, if interested and not already aware.
> York Model Railway Show - Easter Saturday, Sunday and Monday
> https://yorkshow.org.uk/



Humpf. I still haven't been there. It's an easy cycle ride from my parents house, for goodness sakes...

Right, next year we'll visit family at Easter...

Maybe have a CC rail enthusiasts meeting there?


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Apr 2019)

60009 Union of South Africa is running light engine from the East Lancs Railway to the NRM at York tomorrow, Good Friday.

Via Man Vic, Carforth, Hellifield, Keighley, Leeds Outer, Castleford and Church Fenton.

Probably too late for me on this side of the hill, but timings here:
http://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/train/O99914/2019/04/19/advanced


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> 60009 Union of South Africa is running light engine from the East Lancs Railway to the NRM at York tomorrow, Good Friday.
> 
> Via Man Vic, Carforth, Hellifield, Keighley, Leeds Outer, Castleford and Church Fenton.
> 
> ...



I'm not that far from Castleford, so will try to get there, to photograph for you
No promises though!


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not that far from Castleford, so will try to get there, to photograph for you
> No promises though!



That's a very kind offer, but please don't put yourself out on my behalf. 
I've been a fan of A4's since I saw one stored at Neville Hill in the 70's (Bittern?). Under different circumstances I'd have tried to sneak in a run to Church Fenton this afternoon, but sadly other stuff rules it out today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> That's a very kind offer, but please don't put yourself out on my behalf.
> I've been a fan of A4's since I saw one stored at Neville Hill in the 70's (Bittern?). Under different circumstances I'd have tried to sneak in a run to Church Fenton this afternoon, but sadly other stuff rules it out today.


I'm on a 'bank holiday' today, anyway, so not working
Somewhere, at my parents house, there are pictures of_ Bittern_, & I think _Blue Peter, _in storage at Walton Pit, in the mid 70's


----------



## classic33 (19 Apr 2019)

_"Geoff Drury had purchased LNER Class A4 4464 Bittern from British Rail in 1966. In 1968, he tried to buy an A1, but after the last one was cut up he was offered and purchased 60532 in 1968."_

That Ian Allen book has it's use's.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'm not that far from Castleford, so will try to get there, to photograph for you
> No promises though!




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217169146333037&set=a.10216837124112689&type=3&theater


I took this, & uploaded at 15:20
At 15:25, someone shouted to me, from one of the nearby houses, that it had passed about 15:10

Sorry!


----------



## Globalti (21 Apr 2019)

Here's a fascinating map that shows how many railways and tramlines Britain once had: http://www.railmaponline.com/UKIEMap.php


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

Whilst out trundling around today, I rode up part of the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, at Castleford
When you reach a certain point there's a diversion onto a permissive route

Then, you pass under this...……….
It's now in a perilous state, with the paths 'caged' in thick plywood!!

It was still in use, in the 80's
The closure of the pits, subsequent flooding/'settlement'/subsidence, have all contributed to the condition, as well as the mercurial nature of the River Aire, when in flood















It did carry the line, from Castleford, to Allerton Bywater, Ledston Station, Kippax, eventually joining the network at Garforth

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/559819
Scroll down, to* Ledston Station*, & beyond; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm

I was on the track, to the right (north) of the Aire; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshir...rth/Birdseye Castleford Viaduct view west.jpg


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Apr 2019)

After my bridge viewing & the subsequent trip back along Newton Lane, to rejoin the (A656) _Barnsdale Road, at _Allerton Bywater
This was the Castleford - Kippax - Garforth branchline that crossed the bridge, in the previous psoting

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4446224



Not sure what this one's for?
View attachment 463908


Ledston Station was here, remains were present until about 5 years ago
Open this page, & go to *Ledston Station*; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm

View attachment 463909


Looking away from Castleford, towards Mary Pannall hill, & 'Peckfield Bar' (where A63 crosses)
Station was to the left/west
View attachment 463910
​


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Apr 2019)

A few views of the _Siebenmühlental _(Trans: valley of the seven mills) cycleway which follows an old railway. The line curves east from the main metro line to the airport in Leinfenden, and goes south around a tight S-curve to reach the head of the valley. I'm guessing this station was once Musberg:







A few hundred metres further on:






The line crosses several viaducts as side valleys join the Siebenmühlental. These were refurbished a few winters ago:






The former Steinenbron station, now home to a sculptor who kindly made signs for lost tourists:






And finally Waldenbronn, some kilometres from Waldenbronn.






I must admit to knowing the square root of not very much about the line, but I think it was probably killed off by the curves and gradients which would make passenger traffic pretty slow, and probably the wood traffic didn't pay as much as was hoped.

I'll probably ride it again and at some point I'll get around to finding out more...


----------



## flake99please (30 Apr 2019)

My first 37 of the year.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Apr 2019)

Still one of the most handsome locomotives around. Where was the picture taken?


----------



## flake99please (1 May 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Still one of the most handsome locomotives around. Where was the picture taken?



Craigentinny Depot


----------



## CharlesF (9 May 2019)

https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/big-boy-locomotive-route-and-stops


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 May 2019)

A couple of images from the last couple of days:

Local train out in the country operated by a Bombadier Talent low-floor railcar. Very comfortable and supplied with ample cycle space and buttons to request stops at smaller halts.









Opportunistic snapshot at Ulm of some of the new units coming on stream. These are in the colours of the state of Baden-Wurttemberg and I noticed they only show ownership with a small logo on the front. These are owned by SWEG, the Sud West Eisenbahn Gesellshaft which itself is owned by a local government in the Freiburg Region and owns some branch lines outright. Local governments have a lot more financial clout and willingness to run rail companies in Germany, it appears they are also happy to bid as service providers outside of their region. Mess in the foreground is for the new Ulm-Stuttgart high speed line, which even Deutsche Bahn now admit is a white elephant, and will take seven more years to build...






Photo of the sort of train I used between Ulm and Stuttgart. This isn't the train I travelled on, but I waited until one came past to take a photo.

The things I do for you lot, honestly.






In case anyone missed it, here's an interior shot:






It's a double deck train so I travelled upstairs and enjoyed the view.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2019)

I had to go to a Garden Centre, with_ Senior Management_ this afternoon, when I'd got home from work
I suggested one that's been rebuilt, by new company, on the site of a previous centre
It used to be_ Savills,_ at the top of Garforth Cliff, on the _'Selby TurnPike'_ (A63), between the junctions with the '_Aberford &_ _Wakefield TurnPike'_ (A642), and Peckfield Bar, where it crosses the Barnsdale Road (Castleford - HookMoor/Aberford)

Now, anyone who's local to there, may know that when it was Savills, it had a 10" gauge (??) railway in the grounds

Surprisingly, even after 10 years (plus??) , there's still track in-situ!
One section crosses the access path to the Aquatics/Koi centre, & illustrates where it entered the garden centre, as the 'station' was inside

Around the side of the car-park , & crossing a bridleway (Green Lane, quite appropriately!) to Garforth, there's still track semi-buried!









Here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/271855

Oh!!!, & I had to buy the plants


----------



## EltonFrog (19 May 2019)

Have you seen this in the news. Totally pointless vandalism. 

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-48326572


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> Have you seen this in the news. Totally pointless vandalism.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-48326572


----------



## DCBassman (19 May 2019)

CarlP said:


> Have you seen this in the news. Totally pointless vandalism.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-lincolnshire-48326572


No words.


----------



## NorthernDave (19 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whilst out trundling around today, I rode up part of the Aire & Calder Navigation Canal, at Castleford
> When you reach a certain point there's a diversion onto a permissive route
> 
> Then, you pass under this...……….
> ...



The idea of re-opening that Castleford - Garforth line keeps getting mooted, last time was about 5 years ago. Supposedly to cope with the vast increase in population out that way, although I'm not sure where the capacity would come from once they reach Garforth as the Leeds - York line, we're repeatedly told, is already operating a full capacity due to limited access into Leeds across the viaduct from Marsh Lane.

On a slightly related note (forgive the semi-rant), Northern's new timetable starts today and I see that they're either trying to kill off the often over subscribed commuter traffic between Halifax - Bradford Int - Leeds, or just don't care.
Previously the four trains an hour from Hfx to Lds were fairly evenly spaced, not quite every 15 minutes, but it worked.
Now there will be rush hour trains at 15:59, 16:07 and 16:15 then nothing until, 16:43 almost half an hour later.
Then it's 17:01, 17:09 and 17:15, before a long gap to 17:42.
Meaning if you finish work on the hour in the upper part of the town centre (Lloyds?) or at Dean Clough, you've got a race to the station to get what is now bound to be a packed xx:15 service, or a long wait. To add insult to injury, the xx:15 service is the local stopper from Huddersfield which is generally a 2-car Pacer...

And this on top of persisting with the ridiculous decision to stop virtually all the trains through to York stopping at any of the stations east of Leeds other than Church Fenton, meaning a stressful change is required at Leeds adding a minimum of 20 minutes (but often nearer double that) extra travelling time per day for anyone travelling to Cross Gates, Garforth, East Garforth or Micklefield - or the planned new P&R station at Thorpe Park.


----------



## pawl (19 May 2019)

Just watched a programme about the North Yorkshire Moors Railway on ITV. 
8 pm Friday on channel 5.If you are interested in steam trains it is worth a watch


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2019)

pawl said:


> Just watched a programme about the North Yorkshire Moors Railway on ITV.
> 8 pm Friday on channel 5.If you are interested in steam trains it is worth a watch



A wonderful line!!

Nice to see that 5428 is back in service

He was well before my time, but we still have a memorial to the man himself, in Wakefield
Sadly, even though there's an_ official portrait_ in there, it bears none of his published work


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10208447386174484&set=a.10206883847206987&type=3&theater


----------



## classic33 (20 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> The idea of re-opening that Castleford - Garforth line keeps getting mooted, last time was about 5 years ago. Supposedly to cope with the vast increase in population out that way, although I'm not sure where the capacity would come from once they reach Garforth as the Leeds - York line, we're repeatedly told, is already operating a full capacity due to limited access into Leeds across the viaduct from Marsh Lane.
> 
> On a slightly related note (forgive the semi-rant), Northern's new timetable starts today and I see that they're either trying to kill off the often over subscribed commuter traffic between Halifax - Bradford Int - Leeds, or just don't care.
> Previously the four trains an hour from Hfx to Lds were fairly evenly spaced, not quite every 15 minutes, but it worked.
> ...


Platform 31/2 in the Interchange in use yet?


----------



## sheddy (20 May 2019)

pawl said:


> Just watched a programme about the North Yorkshire Moors Railway on ITV.
> 8 pm Friday on channel 5.If you are interested in steam trains it is worth a watch



ITV or CH 5 ?


----------



## pawl (20 May 2019)

sheddy said:


> ITV or CH 5 ?





sheddy said:


> ITV or CH 5 ?




Sorry channel 5


----------



## NorthernDave (20 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Platform 31/2 in the Interchange in use yet?



I haven't been through there for a few weeks so I don't know.
All those long platforms often seem a bit excessive for a 142...


----------



## DCBassman (29 May 2019)

Just booked my ticket for the London Transport Museum open weekend on 28/29 September. Going on the Sunday, driving up and down in one hit.
 Excited already!


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Just booked my ticket for the London Transport Museum open weekend on 28/29 September. Going on the Sunday, driving up and down in one hit.
> Excited already!


There is a lot of good stuff in there, also a load of old scrap.


----------



## DCBassman (29 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> There is a lot of good stuff in there, also a load of old scrap.


Don't doubt it! I should have correctly stated the LTM Depot open weekend, as opposed to the museum in central London. Plenty of old scrap, most of which I grew up rtiding around on!


----------



## Paulus (29 May 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Don't doubt it! I should have correctly stated the LTM Depot open weekend, as opposed to the museum in central London. Plenty of old scrap, most of which I grew up rtiding around on!


There are also quite a few buses of various ages in there.


----------



## DCBassman (29 May 2019)

Paulus said:


> There are also quite a few buses of various ages in there.


Almost my entire life until I left home was spent travelling on green London Transport/Country RT double deckers. An occasional RLH if near Upminster and a certain low bridge. Very occasional RML Green Line 'coaches'. And an RAF colleague I knew in the mid-70s (a fireman from Yorkshire) had his own green RF single decker, which i got to drive around the airfield at Oakington, Cambridge!


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Platform 31/2 in the Interchange in use yet?



Just arrived at t'Interchange and platform 3 is again unoccupied. 
We're at the recently extended platform 4, which seems a bit like overkill for a 2-car 150.

Talking of which, this is the supposedly "prestige" new direct service to Chester, which was meant to feature the fantastic new 100mph trains, that still don't appear to be in service - which probably explains why we're on an elderly, unrefurbished and frankly slightly smelly ex First 150...


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Just arrived at t'Interchange and platform 3 is again unoccupied.
> *We're at the recently extended platform 4,* which seems a bit like overkill for a 2-car 150.
> 
> Talking of which, this is the supposedly "prestige" new direct service to Chester, which was meant to feature the fantastic new 100mph trains, that still don't appear to be in service - which probably explains why we're on an elderly, unrefurbished and frankly slightly smelly ex First 150...


That's Platform 31/2!

The maximum speed limit between Bradford and Manchester Victoria is 90mph. How are they expecting to run anything faster than that?


New rolling stock isn't expected until November, the earliest.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's Platform 31/2!
> 
> The maximum speed limit between Bradford and Manchester Victoria is 90mph. How are they expecting to run anything faster than that?
> 
> ...



Ah, right I see now. 

The train I was on didn't top 65mph between Bradford and Halifax, although I don't know what the line speed is on that section.

I was lucky that I must have just missed the events at Leeds that closed the station for most of the morning.
The train home was yet another sweltering 158 again with no air con and the heating on. It's amazing how most of Northerns 158 fleet have this issue. It was genuinely uncomfortable to travel on.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 May 2019)

Anyone fancy a new village hall? 

RailAdvent - Railway News: New competition to bring new life to the Pacers!.
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/05/new-competition-to-bring-new-life-to-the-pacers.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 May 2019)

Taking f-in-l here, tomorrow, for the 'show'/layouts

http://www.modelrailshop.co.uk/pg/49/News


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Taking f-in-l here, tomorrow, for the 'show'/layouts
> 
> http://www.modelrailshop.co.uk/pg/49/News


Check Rails of Sheffield website. They've some fair size price reductions at present. 33% in some cases.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 May 2019)

classic33 said:


> Check Rails of Sheffield website. They've some fair size price reductions at present. 33% in some cases.



Yes, we went there, earlier this year


----------



## classic33 (31 May 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Yes, we went there, earlier this year


These within the last seven days though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Taking f-in-l here, tomorrow, for the 'show'/layouts
> 
> http://www.modelrailshop.co.uk/pg/49/News



For various reasons, we didn't get there
Mainly due to new bike purchase


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jun 2019)

Whilst _trundling about _today, I rode along part of the old _East & West Yorkshire Union Railway_ trackbed

Primarily the section from Longthorpe Lane; Lofthouse (near Rodillians School), under the A61 (Leeds-Wakefield road), all the way into Rothwell
(leaving it, at Wood Lane, near Holy Trinity Church)

Scroll down to _Leeds Road bridge_ & _Thompsons Bridge_
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm

Underside of _Leeds Road Bridge





_
Between Leeds Road, & Leadwell Lane, (Howlett Cross)
_

_


_Thompsons Bridge _(occupation bridge)
The road-deck was removed in 2017, due to partial collapse, through age & corrosion
_








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4280692
_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jun 2019)

*For Sale*...……………...

https://www.davis-bowring.co.uk/property/dent-station-cowgill-dent-la10-5rf/


----------



## classic33 (5 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *For Sale*...……………...
> 
> https://www.davis-bowring.co.uk/property/dent-station-cowgill-dent-la10-5rf/


Less than when I last saw it for sale.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jun 2019)

classic33 said:


> Less than when I last saw it for sale.


Likewise


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2019)

_Great Northern Railway_ (as was)
Wakefield Road
Stourton
Abutment to a bridge that was here, the embankment carries on behind it for a shirt distance


First Direct Bank buildings are to my right, on the same side of road, as the abutment
(older viewers will remember Waddingtons Printers being there)







Scroll down to_ 'Wakefield Road, Facing South'_
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Beeston jn Hunslet gds.htm


https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/807664


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jun 2019)

It was a railway, honest!!
Crossley Street
New Sharlston

Ex-Midland Railway 
'Snydale Branch'
Servicing Dom Pedro & Ackton Hall Collieries, leaving the main-line at Snydale Junction

* Looking West;*






*Looking East;



*


The bridge walls, on Crossley Street, being the only give-away that there was once a railway here!!

Looking towards the A655 (Wakefield - Castleford road), which Crossley Street joins at Warmfield, near (what used to be) the_ PineApple Inn_






1904 25" OS;
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.6785&lon=-1.4264&layers=168&b=3


----------



## Venod (6 Jun 2019)

https://www.davis-bowring.co.uk/property/dent-station-cowgill-dent-la10-5rf/

A mate of mine painted that, he had one of the houses next to Garsdale Head station, I remember him telling me he had to send off for the paint to keep it the original colour as required on a listed building.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2019)

Thornes Park *(1)*
Wakefield

7 & 1/4"* (2)*

It only operates on a weekend, & some 'Bank Holidays'












https://www.experiencewakefield.co.uk/thedms.aspx?dms=3&feature=1000&venue=2192696


*(1)* The Park is sub-divided into various regions;
Thornes Park (north-west)
Clarence Park (east)
Holmfield Park (south)

*(2)* Some sections have a secondary (third..) rail, maybe 5"?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jun 2019)

_'Dawlish Line'_ to be resited?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-48572852


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jun 2019)

I'll be here (with _Senior Managemen_t & f-in-l) on Saturday 22nd, or Sunday 23rd
It'll be interesting to travel along the Balm Road branch, along the backs of the houses on 'the Arthingtons'

http://middletonrailway.org.uk/index.php/special-events/mixed-traffic-weekend


It's odd in a way, that it's not fenced/separated, as it's only used a few times a year
Eg; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1230472

It'll make a nice counterpoint, after spending Thursday 20th/Friday 21st in deepest Birmingham

The Sunday after; 30th, I intend taking them up to Gilling East ('RSME')
I've been there before, having called once, after riding a Cyclo-Cross at Ampleforth College, a few years ago


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2019)

For various reasons, I'll be in Birmingham, at the end of this week (south side, toward Longbridge)

Can anyone suggest a good viewing point, along the Lickey Incline?
I'm trying to make a case to _'SWMBO_' for a detour there


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jun 2019)

*Cross-Over posting, but still railway related*

There's a race taking place tomorrow, that I've entered 3 times
It's good fun, & free!!!!!!!!!!!! (donations to the chosen charity welcomed)

https://www.kirkleeslightrailway.com/product.php/29/beat-badger-race-the-train

I've never beaten it, but have seen it at Skelmanthorpe

However it's all very dependant on; 
*1.* Who's driving, & how heavy they are on the Regulator
*2.* Whether there i_s_ an agreed speed/time, for Badger, or Owl?
*3.* The railway has a falling gradient, so downhill back to Clayton West




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202801495870755&set=a.4589888717531&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202801526631524&set=a.4589888717531&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10202801527871555&set=a.4589888717531&type=3&theater


The same club (Denby Dale AC) also organise a_ Man v Bike_, in the last week of December
I've run that 3 times, & twice bet the bikes back (top 5 twice too)


----------



## BrumJim (20 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> For various reasons, I'll be in Birmingham, at the end of this week (south side, toward Longbridge)
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good viewing point, along the Lickey Incline?
> I'm trying to make a case to _'SWMBO_' for a detour there



No, but you might like to take a look at the http://www.photobydjnorton.com/DoweryDell/Illey Way.pdf Dowery Dell Viaduct remains on the Halesowen Railway, first operated as a joint railway between the GWR and Midland Railway:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halesowen_Railway

More photos here:
http://www.photobydjnorton.com/HalesowenRailwayInColour.html


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> For various reasons, I'll be in Birmingham, at the end of this week (south side, toward Longbridge)
> 
> Can anyone suggest a good viewing point, along the Lickey Incline?
> I'm trying to make a case to _'SWMBO_' for a detour there



You could always see it from the train? You can get a Cross-city line train from Bromsgrove to Barnt Green, and then either return, or get your family to pick you up at Barnt Green (its a quiet village - meet them in the Barnt Green Inn?).

Then you can see how effortlessly an EMU can handle it. With a diesel you can hear the engine working all the way up (or coasting all the way down). Not too sure if you can actually get any feel as to how hard an electric traction package is working.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2019)

Thanks guys
(Friday 21st)

Got to Bromsgrove Station on an '_about the houses_' return to the M42
(which also meant a nice surprise in passing, not knowing it was there - & having to call at Paul Matty Lotus )

Sadly, due to fencing, & track realignment, from old pictures. the incline can't be seen as well
There's a sense of it, from the first road-bridge, just to the north of the station though!!

I did see an electric head up - no stop at Bromsgrove!!







Oh, & whilst in Birmingham itself, I stumbled (as I had no idea it was there) Moor Street Station


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Oh, & whilst in Birmingham itself, I stumbled (as I had no idea it was there) Moor Street Station



It's lovely, almost as nice as the station at King's Lynn!










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101375972-old-moor-street-station-nechells-ward#.XQ0Oc3dFzIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I'll be here (with _Senior Managemen_t & f-in-l) on Saturday 22nd, or Sunday 23rd
> It'll be interesting to travel along the Balm Road branch, along the backs of the houses on 'the Arthingtons'
> 
> http://middletonrailway.org.uk/index.php/special-events/mixed-traffic-weekend
> ...



We got there!
4 Locomotives on rotation (2 steam/2 diesel)
http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/...n/rolling-stock-steam-locomotives/s3-ner-1310
http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/...ling-stock-steam-locomotives/s13-hunslet-2387
http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/...esel-and-electric-locomotives/d1-hunslet-1697
http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/...lectric-locomotives/d6-brush-beyer-peacock-91


1812 rack line, proposed as the oldest railway relic, in the World












Coming back into the site, after being 'Red-Flag Man' waved across Moor Road





Park Halt (in Middleton Park)














Crossing Moor Road (jct 5/M621, in the background)









Beza Road line, after the Tulip Road crossing
The white gates, in the distance signify where the main-line is (well, protected by Palisade fencing, etc..) between Leeds - Castleford


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jun 2019)

In relation to my Middleton Railway visit, in the post immediately prior to this

There was this 10-ton wagon being used, as part of the 'Mixed Freight' demonstrations, painted up after one of the local Collieries
http://middletonrailway.org.uk/index.php/museum-collection/rolling-stock-wagons/wagon-b420709

Crossing Moor Road







We have the smaller version (x 3)
Note the inch 'ruler' on the bottom of the cutting mat







Some history of the 'Middleton Colliery' (aka _Broom Pit_), including maps
https://www.nmrs.org.uk/mines-map/c...eld/leeds/middleton-broom-colliery-1808-1968/


----------



## Biff600 (23 Jun 2019)

From a few years ago


----------



## BrumJim (24 Jun 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Park Halt (in Middleton Park)
> View attachment 471999
> View attachment 472004



Disappointed by the extra 'E' on the Saddle Tank Loco.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Jun 2019)

Archive Find... (from July 2005)

Whilst adding pictures to the present'Classic Cars' thread

Thornes Park
Wakefield



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10217705445140172&set=a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Jul 2019)

_Charlottes Ice-Cream Parlour_
Whitley
(in the middle of an imaginary triangle between Wakefield, Dewsbury & Huddersfield)

Wednesday 3rd July 


Diesel, no doubt (& run on 'red')






http://www.charlottesjerseyicecream.co.uk/


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Jul 2019)

While out riding I tend to follow railway lines. This is partly because I'm pessimistic and want a Plan 'B' if something goes wrong, but also because I'm still a train nerd, just a train nerd on a bike.

So when planning a ride a couple of weeks back, I deliberately aimed for a railway station to turn around at.








_Eyach, change here for: Haigerloch, Hechingen, Gammertingen, Sigmaringen and Kleinengstingen._

This is why your correspondent ended up one spring Saturday afternoon, with slightly sore legs, at Eyach, junction of the German Railways line between Tübingen and Switzerland, and the Hohenzllerischen Landesbahn (HzL) branch to Hechingen.








_DB Track to the left, HzL to the right. Notice relaxed approach to matters like fencing and level crossing signage._

_Click here for an image taken in the 1970’s from almost the same location. Notice the HzL/DB link is the other way around._

Hohenzollern was once a semi-independent state, a tiny corner of Prussia, in fact (don’t ask why), and as such it got to build its own railways.

Originally the branch from Eyach only ran as far as Stetten, because someone had realised there was money to be made selling liquid carbon dioxide and mineral water from a natural source in the valley, but after dithering for about ten years the HzL finished the line to the junction at Hechingen up in the hills.






_Goods shed. This would make an awesome arts centre._






_Surprisingly intact abandoned crane._

By the time the railway was complete passengers with any sense would have caught the Reichsbahn train from Tübingen to Hechingen and left Eyach out all together. There’s not much use for a railway connecting a small town with three houses so passenger services were stopped back in the 1950’s, but Eyach was still needed for transferring 15000 tones of liquid CO2 a year to the Deutsche Bahn system for transport up to Stuttgart and points beyond.






_Entrance from DB station to the HzL ‘Station’ beyond. It seems the HzL were not expecting many passengers._

The branch line is still used for some freight. There are also tourist trains in summer: these run on Sunday, which would have been handy to know earlier, as it would have resulted in more interesting photographs.






_Deutsche Bahn station on the left, HzL Station on the right. Platforms are for wimps apparently._

I got fairly carried away thinking up ways to make a model based on this, with the HzL becoming metre gauge, with transshipment sidings; and transporter wagons; and mixed trains with railcars…

Of course, this was partly a way of putting off the return trip to Stuttgart…






As I look at these photographs, I realise why I generally find myself on solo bike rides.

(Pictures of the station in 2009. This is what it looked like when I first cycled through)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jul 2019)

All being well, in the morning, I'll get out to see this; https://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley

Probably go up Barnsdale Road, over *'Peckfield Bar'*, & along the (Roman) Ridge Road, to this bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125375

Or maybe Micklefield Station?
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3070295


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> All being well, in the morning, I'll get out to see this; https://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley
> 
> Probably go up Barnsdale Road, over *'Peckfield Bar'*, & along the (Roman) Ridge Road, to this bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/125375
> 
> ...



I went up to the Roman Ridge bridge, over the Leeds - Selby/York line (it divides, just the other side of the A1)
_60103 _was about on time, for a change, but was making steady progress (maybe being held, for a path into Leeds City Station??

Quite surprisingly, there were only 5 others on the bridge waiting (inc, 2 couples)













*Edit @ 18:55*
I forgot to mention that I went up in the car, as I was going to call at Morrisons, in Castleford, on the way back

En-route, I'd had a Dwight Yoakam CD playing, as I got back in & drove away, the next track was this


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JPk9f8nzQTA




How co-incidental


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Jul 2019)

I bought a new book yesterday morning
I've got a couple of the other volumes in the series, but didn't know this one was available

I know most of the locations in it, so the changes (over the years) are of equal interest to the images themselves


----------



## Proto (9 Jul 2019)

A delightful but abandoned railway station, Marvão-Beirā, in Portugal, only a few kilometres from the Spanish border. The line is no longer used but the station and tracks are semi preserved, and I’m led to understand this is in case they may be needed again in the future. Not open to the public, just closed up.
Station is complete with Station Master’s office, baggage room,, ticket office,and I suspect why the station was there in the first place, a Passport and Customs Office!


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Jul 2019)

Proto said:


> A delightful but abandoned railway station, Marvão-Beirā, in Portugal, only a few kilometres from the Spanish border. The line is no longer used but the station and tracks are semi preserved, and I’m led to understand this is in case they may be needed again in the future. Not open to the public, just closed up.
> Station is complete with Station Master’s office, baggage room,, ticket office,and I suspect why the station was there in the first place, a Passport and Customs Office!



What a beautiful building. It looks like whoever built it wanted to make a good first impression of Portugal.

Also: no Graffiti, which is nice.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2019)

On the_* Yorkshire Post*_ website, but not actually in the mornings (paper) edition

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...ed-in-yorkshire-dales-national-park-1-9868166


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Jul 2019)

Michigan Central Station
Detroit

What a great building!!


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/extra/KnxBMVGAcn/michigan_central_detroit


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

Locomotives
John O'Gaunts
('top end' of) Rothwell
(south-east of Leeds)

Along the A639 Pontefract Road, which becomes Leeds Road (& crosses jct 44/M1)


View attachment 475882
View attachment 475884
View attachment 475883


They're all along the red scroll-work
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3589780

There was a couple of big Collieries behind the houses, between Leeds Road & the River Aire​


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

Ah, John O'Gaunts, a mile from where I was born and raised. [there should be a plaque by now...]
I'd claim that as still in Woodlesford mind!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> Ah, John O'Gaunts, a mile from where I was born. [there should be a plaque by now...]


I believe you've told me before?
@AuroraSaab is _ Rothwell-ian_ by upbringing

I grew up not far, to the south side of the M62. not far from Carlton


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

It's not often I get the chance to think fondly of the Woodlesford I knew as a kid. Often walked through the rhubarb fields to get home from Rods school.

I hated it when they laid all those loose chippings through Rothwell down to Carlton Lane... why do they do that!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

@Archie_tect 

The Church next to the Two Pointers, is now converted to a house!


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10215279787340243&set=a.10215240859167063&type=3&theater


----------



## AuroraSaab (17 Jul 2019)

Yes, I was born in Rothwell (it's in the Doomsday Book... Rothwell, not my birth) but moved to Manchester for Uni and have lived there ever since, apart from a couple of years after college.

I went to Rodillian School, but my sister went to Royds. Both were pretty rubbish schools in the late '70's and early '80's. Often walked home via Carlton as my friend lived near Rothwell fire station.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Locomotives
> John O'Gaunts
> ('top end' of) Rothwell
> (south-east of Leeds)
> ...



I have toyed with the idea of cycling up to JoG for a pic of the bike with that sign for the A-Z thread, but can't summon up the enthusiasm for the not very cycle friendly roads I'd have to use to get there. 
Maybe one day.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Yes, I was born in Rothwell (it's in the Doomsday Book... Rothwell, not my birth) but moved to Manchester for Uni and have lived there ever since, apart from a couple of years after college.


And had an inferior, smaller, less populous neighbour that we now know as Leeds...………...



AuroraSaab said:


> I went to Rodillian School, but my sister went to Royds. Both were pretty rubbish schools in the late '70's and early '80's. Often walked home via Carlton as my friend lived near Rothwell fire station.


I certainly remember the old Fire Station, & the (was it?) Civil Defence building next door to it


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> @Archie_tect
> 
> The Church next to the Two Pointers, is now converted to a house!
> 
> ...



I sang in the choir in that church until I was 13... what a gang of irreligious toe-rags we must have looked... the choir master was the local bookie!!


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Yes, I was born in Rothwell (it's in the Doomsday Book... Rothwell, not my birth) but moved to Manchester for Uni and have lived there ever since, apart from a couple of years after college.
> 
> I went to Rodillian School, but my sister went to Royds. Both were pretty rubbish schools in the late '70's and early '80's. Often walked home via Carlton as my friend lived near Rothwell fire station.


I started at Rodillian when it was still the Grammar School in 1969 even before they built the M62 through the playing fields!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> I sang in the choir in that church until I was 13... what a gang of irreligious toe-rags we must have looked... the choir master was the local bookie!!


She's finished now, as she's off to University, but coincidentally my daughter has sang in Wakefield Cathedral Choir, for the past 10 years



Archie_tect said:


> I started at Rodillian when it was still the Grammar School in 1969 even before they built the M62 through the playing fields!


My (paternal) uncle went there too, in the mid-late 50's
And, the other week I rode along the 'greenway' (ie; the _East & West Yorkshire Union Railway_ trackbed) from Long Thorpe Lane through to (the site of) Rothwell (Station)


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> She's finished now, as she's off to University, but coincidentally my daughter has sang in Wakefield Cathedral Choir, for the past 10 years



That was one heck of a long concert.

(Getting hat, coat, et c)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Locomotives
> John O'Gaunts
> ('top end' of) Rothwell
> (south-east of Leeds)
> ...



The _'East & West Yorkshire Union Railway'_ (as it was, when laid) went under Pontefract Road at this point, to service Rothwell Haigh (aka_ Fanny Pit_) Colliery, via a spur 
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=15&lat=53.7635&lon=-1.4801&layers=10&b=1

Scroll down to *Rose Pit*, for the topic photograph

(Rose & Fanny/Francesca being the daughter of one of the owners)


----------



## AuroraSaab (18 Jul 2019)

Strange to think that all these small towns were initially tiny pit villages that grew into one. We used to ride along the old railway cinder track and ride our bikes up and down the slag heaps. The whole area suffers from subsidence from the mine shafts. We turned up at my junior school (Rothwell Victoria) one day to find a huge mining shaft had opened up on the playing field. As I recall, they put a small ramshakle wooden fence round it and tape between posts a bit further back lol. It was later capped off. 

I remember the Lofthouse pit disaster quite well even though I was only 8 or 9.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Jul 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Strange to think that all these small towns were initially tiny pit villages that grew into one. We used to ride along the old railway cinder track and ride our bikes up and down the slag heaps.
> I remember the Lofthouse pit disaster quite well even though I was only 8 or 9.


Still 'stack-heaps at Robin Hood, that haven't been reclaimed/levelled
Maybe they're too small to bother with, or the spoils pH is at odds with the surrounding land?

Robin Hood - Leadwell Lane trackbed of_ E&WYUR_




Aerial ropeway tower?


I certainly remember the Lofthouse disaster
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lofthouse_Colliery_disaster
There's no members of my family mining connected/employed, but there were certainly kids at my Junior School, who had family at the Pit (& I think one lost a relative down there?)


On 2 connected veins;
*1. *Before they retired, I worked with ex-2 Miners, who at that time (March '73...… I was 7) were in Mines Rescue, & both went down
*2.* My oldest friend (in terms of time known) restored an Atkinson Borderer that was used by Mines Rescue (built/registered 'after Lofthouse'), to pull the Emergency Winder (he sold it about 4 years ago)
http://www.healeyhero.co.uk/rescue/Station/winder4.htm


----------



## Houthakker (21 Jul 2019)

Passed this on display on todays ride outside a holiday camp in Pilling. Its the Pilling Pig, a reminder of the Garstang and Knott End Railway.
Part of the old track bed has been turned into a cycle/foot path between Lancaster and Glasson Dock, also part of the Bay cycle route.
Shame they didn't convert the rest of the track to Knott End as the road across to Cockerham does tend to attarct some speeding cars.


----------



## classic33 (21 Jul 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That was one heck of a long concert.
> 
> (Getting hat, coat, et c)


Leaving quietly would be better, just slip out un-noticed.


----------



## robjh (24 Jul 2019)

I'm in Bavaria at the moment, up near the Czech border, and I finished my ride yesterday with a train journey on the local Waldbahn lines between Bodenmais and Grafenau, with a change at Zwiesel. These are incredibly scenic rides that wind up steeply through forests and over meadows, connecting villages ultimately to the main line. I even travelled free, using a voucher from the local tourist board, though my bike had to pay!








Another little treasure yesterday was happening upon a museum of these lines at Bayrisch Eisenstein


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Jul 2019)

Thursday 25th

I dropped my daughter off, at Selby, so she could get a cheaper train to Hull, to meet friends (*1*)
After she got out, & parked to have a wander around (as I've not been for just over 2 years), I crossed the A19 swing-bridge, & along the Trans-Pennine Trail, towards the other bridge










The turntable/pivot








And, by waiting a few minutes, I even saw her train head out over it





http://www.hazardousarealighting.com/selby-swing-bridge.htm

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3078232
And 'Open'!!!! I've never seen any of the 3 swing-bridge open; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/644749


And, a drivers eye view;

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10212003362271664&set=a.10203612400862873&type=3&theater



And, the swing-bridge operaters view;





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101419063-selby-railway-swing-bridge-hul-225-selby



*1. *As I arrived to collect her, in the evening, I looked at my phone (I'd not heard it, as I'd had the windows down & a CD on)
The train was cancelled, as were the following two (due to Heat Related Problems (track/points/signalling?), so I ended up driving over to Hull Paragon, via the Bawtry Road (A1041), past Drax, joining the M62, at North Cave/Airmyn
On arrival in Hull, the road alongside Paragon Station was cordoned off by the Police, for an 'incident'
Oh well, it happens


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jul 2019)

As mentioned elsewhere, I’ve been travelling again, this time I had an interview in Lörrach, a town so near the Swiss border you have to go into Switzerland to get there by train.

I also managed to travel behind one of German Railways brand new, if aesthetically unfortunate, class 147 locomotives, seen here on the left with a Swiss railways Re 420 on the opposite side of the platform. These are the new intercity locomotive for this region, hauling double deck intercity coaches, which frankly alone made the trip worthwhile.

The photo was taken while waiting for another train in Singen, which is a junction for several trans-European routes so there was a lot of variety. I will return to this subject.

There was even a DB class 218 which I took lots of pictures of, ready for when I finally get myself into gear and finish my narrow gauge version.

That assumes of course that I can stop gallivanting about and get my model making organised long enough to start that project up again…


----------



## Gravity Aided (27 Jul 2019)

Rather look like a Siemens like the State of Illinois uses on its Amtrak trains, at least the high speed (80 mph) ones.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Aug 2019)

Might be of interest - live streaming video of York Station from the Rail Operating Centre

http://www.railcam.uk/partners/NRYorkROC1.php


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Aug 2019)

An aren't we doing well press release from Northern, who've managed to get the tenth of their new trains running:

RailAdvent - Railway News: 10th brand new train enters service with Northern.
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/08/10th-brand-new-train-enters-service-with-northern.html

Only 91 more to go chaps - and let's hope the overhead wires don't fall down again like they did yesterday between Leeds and Donny, stopping your new trains and leaving you desperately trying to find diesel units to run instead.

No press release on the fact the new DMUs that have been ordered (and widely publicised) for the Calder Valley route reportedly still can't cope with the curve of the track out of Bradford...


----------



## classic33 (4 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> An aren't we doing well press release from Northern, who've managed to get the tenth of their new trains running:
> 
> RailAdvent - Railway News: 10th brand new train enters service with Northern.
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/08/10th-brand-new-train-enters-service-with-northern.html
> ...


They've to relay the track at Halifax to run that way. Until they open platforms 3 & 5. The curvature is too much on 1 & 2. 

They'll be running them through Brighouse, through the Greetland Triangle and then down the valley.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> They've to relay the track at Halifax to run that way. Until they open platforms 3 & 5. The curvature is too much on 1 & 2.
> 
> They'll be running them through Brighouse, through the Greetland Triangle and then down the valley.



So they'll be of absolutely no benefit to the main bulk of passengers on that line who are crammed into 30+ year old units between Leeds, Bradford and Halifax then?


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> So they'll be of absolutely no benefit to the main bulk of passengers on that line who are crammed into 30+ year old units between Leeds, Bradford and Halifax then?


None whatsoever.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Might be of interest - live streaming video of York Station from the Rail Operating Centre
> 
> http://www.railcam.uk/partners/NRYorkROC1.php



I've been leaving that on and watching it occasionally, thanks.

At the time of posting there's a shed lurking in the stabling roads that has been sitting there for the last 24h.


----------



## classic33 (5 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been leaving that on and watching it occasionally, thanks.
> 
> At the time of posting there's a shed lurking in the stabling roads that has been sitting there for the last 24h.


If it's Northern one, that'd be nowt odd.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been leaving that on and watching it occasionally, thanks.
> 
> At the time of posting there's a shed lurking in the stabling roads that has been sitting there for the last 24h.



That shed is still there. I wonder if the driver parked it up and got a train to the airport?


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> That shed is still there. I wonder if the driver parked it up and got a train to the airport?



I've been watching it too. It seems an odd thing to do with XX million pounds worth of locomotive, unless they have a thunderbird contract.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've been watching it too. It seems an odd thing to do with XX million pounds worth of locomotive, unless they have a thunderbird contract.



In the wonderful world of today's railway, it's probably cheaper to leave it stabled there rather than pay the crew, fuel and track access charges to run it light engine back to it's home depot - especially if it will be needed again in or around York in a few days time.


----------



## Spartak (8 Aug 2019)

66412 pulling containers thru Ram Hill this morning..... 
Between Bristol Parkway & Westerleigh Junction.


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Aug 2019)

Is that the new catenary? It looks pretty substantial.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2019)

Weekend off, so might head out on Sunday, to see _Galatea_
https://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-1

Daughter, & her boyfriend, are doing _Settle-Carlisle_, next Wednesday, but it's only steam from Hellifield
https://westcoastrailways.co.uk/thedalesman/dates-times-prices-dalesman-steam-train.cfm


They already know;_ LOTS of pictures_


----------



## classic33 (8 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Weekend off, so might head out on Sunday, to see _Galatea_
> https://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-1
> 
> Daughter, & her boyfriend, are doing _Settle-Carlisle_, next Wednesday, but it's only steam from Hellifield
> ...


I'd get them to check that booking. Settle to Carlisle line had a landslip due to the recent heavy rain.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> I'd get them to check that booking. Settle to Carlisle line had a landslip due to the recent heavy rain.


Oh!!

She's in Poland, till the weekend, so no idea if she's had email
Believe tickets have arrived in post though!


----------



## Spartak (8 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Is that the new catenary? It looks pretty substantial.



Yeah... Quite an eyesore across the region.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Aug 2019)

York camera update: 3 Cl 68's surrounding the Cl 66.

We need a David Attenborough voice over. "_The DRS herd, having a found an interloper, have brought reinforcements and are now surrounding the sole DB locomotive..._"


----------



## classic33 (9 Aug 2019)

There's supposed to be a hydrogen fuel cell demonstrator on the Caldervale Line this month.


----------



## NorthernDave (10 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> York camera update: 3 Cl 68's surrounding the Cl 66.
> 
> We need a David Attenborough voice over. "_The DRS herd, having a found an interloper, have brought reinforcements and are now surrounding the sole DB locomotive..._"



They look like the overdue new and sorely needed Trans Pennine Express locos that should have been in service months ago.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> They look like the overdue new and sorely needed Trans Pennine Express locos that should have been in service months ago.


According to Wiki, 14 of them are in use.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> According to Wiki, 14 of them are in use.



At the moment it looks like there's 11...


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> At the moment it looks like there's 11...


Thirty four, in the UK, according to Wiki.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/British_Rail_Class_68


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2019)

_Galatea_, on 'The Waverley' this morning, at Micklefield

https://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-1


----------



## Katherine (11 Aug 2019)

Anyone recognise where we are today?


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

Katherine said:


> Anyone recognise where we are today?
> 
> View attachment 479585


West Somerset Railway?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> _Galatea_, on 'The Waverley' this morning, at Micklefield
> 
> https://www.railwaytouring.net/uk-day-trips/the-waverley-1



Not the best of images, sorry
I'd have been better standing on the (northern) York bound platform, instead of the (southern) Leeds bound

The bridge beyond the junction (left; north-east for York, right; south-east for Selby) is the 'new' A1









Slightly 'cropped'







*EDIT @ 14:40*

Today!!!

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HS6hMI28XJg


----------



## wheresthetorch (11 Aug 2019)

Class 44 in the Peak District.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2019)

wheresthetorch said:


> Class 44 in the Peak District.
> 
> View attachment 479662



One of my favourite locomotives in one of my favourite places, thanks for that,


----------



## flake99please (11 Aug 2019)

A couple from the other day....


----------



## wheresthetorch (11 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> One of my favourite locomotives in one of my favourite places, thanks for that,



Here's a couple more then:


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Aug 2019)

wheresthetorch said:


> Here's a couple more then:
> 
> View attachment 479679
> 
> ...



I _think _it was D8 'Pen-y-ghent' which became the first and last 'Peak' in regular service to travel over the Settle and Carlisle line on my date of birth.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I _think _it was D8 'Pen-y-ghent' which became the first and last 'Peak' in regular service to travel over the Settle and Carlisle line on my date of birth.


44008 _"Penyghent"_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> It's lovely, almost as nice as the station at King's Lynn!
> 
> View attachment 471800
> View attachment 471801
> ...



Whilst sorting through some old magazines, & idly leafing through, I found this in_ 'Steam Railway_' (August 1995)
What a contrast!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I have toyed with the idea of cycling up to JoG for a pic of the bike with that sign for the A-Z thread, but can't summon up the enthusiasm for the not very cycle friendly roads I'd have to use to get there.
> Maybe one day.


From Stourton??
Up Pontefract Road?

I've ridden it a few times, since the M1 (as it is now) was opened there
I presume @Archie_tect, @AuroraSaab, & yourself all remember 'Cinder Oven Bridge'?
Ie; the hump-backed bridge, over the wagonway?

Apparantly, the 'name-stone' (from the apex of the bridge) is somewhere in Rothwell Country Park - the one at John O'Gaunts
I've asked a few dog-walkers, & other riders, when I've been in the area, but no-one can tell me where it is

I'll try; http://www.secretleeds.com/

*Edit @ 11:15*
Scroll down to; _Charlesworth Inclined Plane_
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> From Stourton??
> Up Pontefract Road?
> 
> I've ridden it a few times, since the M1 (as it is now) was opened there
> ...



It was always exciting to go up and over that bridge on the double decker home from Leeds when I was little... especially on the top deck at the front.


----------



## AuroraSaab (12 Aug 2019)

Yes, I well remember that bridge from my childhood. It would make your tummy flip if you were upstairs when the bus went over it.


----------



## Archie_tect (12 Aug 2019)

AuroraSaab said:


> Yes, I well remember that bridge from my childhood. It would make your tummy flip if you were upstairs when the bus went over it.


My dad worked at the Copper Works so in later years when he had an Escort it would take off going down...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Aug 2019)

Archie_tect said:


> It was always exciting to go up and over that bridge on the double decker home from Leeds when I was little... especially on the top deck at the front.


Likewise, on the 446 back to Stanley!!


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Aug 2019)

Much kerfuffle about the first Pacer being withdrawn by Northern:
RailAdvent - Railway News: First Pacer train WITHDRAWN from Northern service.
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/08/first-pacer-train-withdrawn-from-northern-service.html

(although withdrawn appears to be a flexible term, as apparently it might reappear if there are "exceptional circumstances")

While I agree that they're past their sell by date, I'd rather have traveled on one of them with their opening windows over the last few weeks rather than yet another hermetically sealed Northern 158 sweatbox with failed air-conditioning.


----------



## classic33 (13 Aug 2019)

They withdrew them before, and sent them to South Wales. This time Scotland get the withdrawn units.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Daughter, & her boyfriend, are doing _Settle-Carlisle_, next Wednesday, but it's only steam from Hellifield
> https://westcoastrailways.co.uk/thedalesman/dates-times-prices-dalesman-steam-train.cfm
> 
> They already know;_ LOTS of pictures_



They went
35018 '_British India Line'_
I know that from a text, I sent, asking what was coupling up, when they were at Hellifield


----------



## classic33 (14 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Might be of interest - live streaming video of York Station from the Rail Operating Centre
> 
> http://www.railcam.uk/partners/NRYorkROC1.php


Can we set a train to were we need it to be using the above?


----------



## AuroraSaab (14 Aug 2019)

I'm on holiday in Mayrhofen, Austria this week. They have a little steam train that alternates pulling the passenger train along the narrow gauge track down the valley to Jenbach.






Loads of bikes for hire here (around €12 a day for a standard bike), though most of them seem to be electric.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Can we set a train to were we need it to be using the above?



If only!


----------



## robjh (15 Aug 2019)

I rode today past the former Bottisham and Lode station, on the Cambridge-Mildenhall line that closed in 1964.







it even still has a shelter on the opposite platform.

This quiet branch line was once planned as a new main line to Norwich, until the Great Eastern engineers worked out a way of protecting the route across the Fens from Ely from washing away.


----------



## robjh (15 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Much kerfuffle about the first Pacer being withdrawn by Northern:
> RailAdvent - Railway News: First Pacer train WITHDRAWN from Northern service.
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/08/first-pacer-train-withdrawn-from-northern-service.html
> 
> ...


I was very pleased to get a chance to travel on one of these horrors as it jumped, thudded, growled and squealed its way from Lancaster to Leeds this year. I've never had to rely on them for regular transport, but they've always held a macabre fascination for me. We'll miss them when they're gone


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

robjh said:


> I was very pleased to get a chance to travel on one of these horrors as it jumped, thudded, growled and squealed its way from Lancaster to Leeds this year. I've never had to rely on them for regular transport, but they've always held a macabre fascination for me. We'll miss them when they're gone
> View attachment 480204


Northern are planning on retiring the last of them in 2024. Five years left yet to enjoy them.


----------



## robjh (15 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> Northern are planning on retiring the last of them in 2024. Five years left yet to enjoy them.


Bet the local rail users are delighted to have them for a bit longer.


----------



## classic33 (15 Aug 2019)

robjh said:


> Bet the local rail users are delighted to have them for a bit longer.


At present we'll take anything that's actually moving.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Aug 2019)

https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/08/first-pacer-train-withdrawn-from-northern-service.html

I only hope that when I retire, I don't get melted down and made into coke cans.


----------



## Paulus (16 Aug 2019)

BrumJim said:


> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/08/first-pacer-train-withdrawn-from-northern-service.html
> 
> I only hope that when I retire, I don't get melted down and made into coke cans.


That's probably too good for these horrible bus on train track thingys.


----------



## BrumJim (16 Aug 2019)

https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2019/08/first-pacer-train-withdrawn-from-northern-service.html

Any women on this thread (yeh, right!). Is there any credibility to the thought that the woman on the left chose her skirt to match the front end of the train?


----------



## robjh (16 Aug 2019)

Paulus said:


> That's probably too good for these horrible bus on train track thingys.


I doubt there are any Leyland Nationals in operation still. As buses I thought they were actually quite good.


----------



## classic33 (16 Aug 2019)

robjh said:


> I doubt there are any Leyland Nationals in operation still. As buses I thought they were actually quite good.


https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leyland_National


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> At present we'll take anything that's actually moving.



Or possibly stopping.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Aug 2019)

Following an old railway line locally I finally stopped and took a picture that I kept putting off (possibly because I'm finding it easier to stop and start a lighter bike):







This is a rarity locally: a level crossing gate on an occupation crossing. Railways are often not fenced here so they aren't needed, but this was a region of steep hills and soil too thin for crop growing so it was used for cattle, goats, and sheep, which tend to wander.

There's still a few of these gates along the route. They clearly didn't block the line in the manner of a British gate so I'm not sure what persuaded the livestock not to wander along the track.

There's still animals in the field, and they still have collars with bells on them* which is nice to hear as you cycle past...

*_Because their horns don't work..._


----------



## NorthernDave (18 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> At the time of posting there's a shed lurking in the stabling roads that has been sitting there for the last 24h.



Well, that shed is till there - it'll be a fortnight it's been sat in that siding tomorrow (assuming it's the same one).

The new TPX locos that joined it for a bit have long since gone, and there was a pair of West Coast Railway "Duffs" there earlier but they've gone too.


----------



## Spartak (19 Aug 2019)

47245 at Bristol Temple Meads this morning..... 

Alongside it was a 170 multiple unit service which runs to Stansted Airport via Birmingham & Leicester !!!


----------



## robjh (19 Aug 2019)

Spartak said:


> 47245 at Bristol Temple Meads this morning.....
> 
> *Alongside it was a 170 multiple unit service which runs to Stansted Airport via Birmingham & Leicester !!!*


Well I never. Looks like that (the 0613 departure) is the only through train of the day from beyond Birmingham to Stansted, and it will be passing within sight of of my garden later this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Well, that shed is till there - it'll be a fortnight it's been sat in that siding tomorrow (assuming it's the same one).
> 
> The new TPX locos that joined it for a bit have long since gone, and there was a pair of West Coast Railway "Duffs" there earlier but they've gone too.



My parents live in York and my dad (who is now mildly addicted to the feed) reports that it is indeed the same class 66. 

Much longer and someone will start up an allotment around it...


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> there was a pair of West Coast Railway "Duffs" there earlier but they've gone too.



"Duffs" are Cl 47's, right? I've heard the name before but it confuses me. Surely 'Duff' signifies they are constantly broken down broken and/or unfit for purpose and yet they're one of the most successful locomotives built in the UK.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Daughter, & her boyfriend, are doing _Settle-Carlisle_, next Wednesday, but it's only steam from Hellifield
> https://westcoastrailways.co.uk/thedalesman/dates-times-prices-dalesman-steam-train.cfm
> 
> They already know;_ LOTS of pictures_



I have a few from their trip, but they've been taken on his Nikon DSLR, & he shoots *big*, 28megapixel is the average file size
When I get time to downsize, I'll add a few 

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/raw-files-to-jpeg.252336/#post-5711131


----------



## classic33 (19 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Duffs" are Cl 47's, right? I've heard the name before but it confuses me. Surely 'Duff' signifies they are constantly broken down broken and/or unfit for purposehttps and yet they're one of the most successful locomotives built in the UK.


Known Nicknames

https://www.modelrailforum.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=15218


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> "Duffs" are Cl 47's, right? I've heard the name before but it confuses me. Surely 'Duff' signifies they are constantly broken down broken and/or unfit for purpose and yet they're one of the most successful locomotives built in the UK.



Apparently they were unreliable when first introduced, although this was largely fixed by down rating the power of the engine. Although there is another school of thought that "Duff" comes from the noise they make.

But as everyone knows, if you're going to have "heritage" diesel power, you really want a tractor:



PS - don't forget rail is environmentally friendly...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Daughter, & her boyfriend, are doing _Settle-Carlisle_, next Wednesday, but it's only steam from Hellifield
> https://westcoastrailways.co.uk/thedalesman/dates-times-prices-dalesman-steam-train.cfm
> 
> 
> ...




I have a few, that have been doctored
(Tues 13th August)

And still seemingly too big!!! (1.6 - 3 MP)

Buggeration!!!


Interestingly enough one file has the number '4472'
*
EDIT @ 21:00*
I guess I'll have to do it this way



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145938192223&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145933232099&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145941352302&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145937432204&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145940512281&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145939832264&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145939712261&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218145937872215&set=ms.c.eJxVjsENA0AIwzaqiAMH7L9YfxX9WnESBRplrUcL~_KMfIUy8PcSY2ENSLhycTGJEHtJpiPyzFsfZyijB6Fg7hnes5zRTt3lb8K7lLqT7p6dB9QVCyS6W.bps.a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater


----------



## NorthernDave (22 Aug 2019)

A national shortage of drivers (and guards, and firepersons) etc

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...age-britains-heritage-railways-call-goes-new/


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My parents live in York and my dad (who is now mildly addicted to the feed) reports that it is indeed the same class 66.
> 
> Much longer and someone will start up an allotment around it...



The shed has gone! The siding looks quite bare without it.


----------



## Spartak (23 Aug 2019)

A couple of preserved diesels at Swanage railway this evening...


----------



## flake99please (24 Aug 2019)

Another from Craigentinny this afternoon.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Aug 2019)

My Dad has been taking pictures in York again. The new Mk5 DVT CL68 coaches are working through the station. I don't think anyone would call them 'pretty' but they do look impressive.

Does anyone know how they're getting away with not having a yellow end?


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Dad has been taking pictures in York again. The new Mk5 DVT CL68 coaches are working through the station. I don't think anyone would call them 'pretty' but they do look impressive.
> 
> Does anyone know how they're getting away with not having a yellow end?


Work in progress.

Section of line with nothing but them on it.


----------



## NorthernDave (24 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Dad has been taking pictures in York again. The new Mk5 DVT CL68 coaches are working through the station. I don't think anyone would call them 'pretty' but they do look impressive.
> 
> Does anyone know how they're getting away with not having a yellow end?



New regs - the yellow panel is now optional if the headlights are up to the new standard.

https://www.railwaygazette.com/news...w/view/yellow-front-ends-become-optional.html


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> New regs - the yellow panel is now optional if the headlights are up to the new standard.
> 
> https://www.railwaygazette.com/news...w/view/yellow-front-ends-become-optional.html


Their headlights work!!


----------



## BrumJim (26 Aug 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Dad has been taking pictures in York again. The new Mk5 DVT CL68 coaches are working through the station. I don't think anyone would call them 'pretty' but they do look impressive.
> 
> Does anyone know how they're getting away with not having a yellow end?


Yes, me.

Mainly because, back in the day when steam was finally being pushed out of regular use, yellow front ends were part of the concession to allow diesel power, as BR people thought we might not see them without clouds of smoke and soot pouring out of the funnel.
In Europe they have had many decades of non-yellow front ends now and people seem to be able to spot trains without any difficulty, so that excuse no longer holds any water. Also trains now carry 3 lights at the front end, with a tight spec on luminescence and colour, which should be good enough.

In a rather nasty face-off between the yellow-front-enders and the Europhiles/progressives, a fudge was imposed as previously described. Compliant headlamps and no need for yellow on new trains. Existing trains can remove the yellow front end, but you need to do a full risk assessment, which will be too complicated and expensive to be worth it.

Don't get me on 5 lights on the front. Just don't.

Next thing is to remove the need for detonators in the cab. Only a few countries still insist on them being carried, and none in Western Europe. Don't know how they manage without.


----------



## classic33 (26 Aug 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Yes, me.
> 
> Mainly because yellow front ends were part of the concession to allow diesel power, as BR people thought we might not see them without clouds of smoke and soot pouring out of the funnel.
> In Europe they have had many decades of non-yellow front ends and people seem to be able to spot trains without any difficulty. Also trains now carry 3 lights at the front end, with a tight spec on luminescence and colour, which should be good enough.
> ...


And "cat whiskers"?

Are the detonators those that are laid on the rails.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Aug 2019)

classic33 said:


> And "cat whiskers"?
> 
> Are the detonators those that are laid on the rails.


Yes, to detonators. What are "cat whiskers"? Marker lights?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2019)

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218189327276923&set=a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Aug 2019)

This has just appeared on my social media feed;

https://www.yorkshiresfinest.org/pr...0qt8Or-IoRcY-UOGsoT2IDBP_sbr4JCJzKNrL8SIyGTjM

Sadly it's only hinted at, in the link above, but this is the tunnel mentioned
Can you all see it??


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=940135429670194&set=gm.2449386961957833&type=3&theater


----------



## classic33 (28 Aug 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This has just appeared on my social media feed;
> 
> https://www.yorkshiresfinest.org/pr...0qt8Or-IoRcY-UOGsoT2IDBP_sbr4JCJzKNrL8SIyGTjM
> 
> ...



No, not Queensbury by any chance?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2019)

Thursday evenings;
21:00 - 22:00
Yesterday channel
6 episodes (1st last night)

https://droitwichstandard.co.uk/new...43xq1JDVwf1v2rg1OAdIW0Zd1jJAJNILrMuWD4Yng7_A0


Doubtless repeated at points, throughout the week

https://www.allelys.co.uk/services/heavy-haulage/


----------



## sheddy (4 Sep 2019)

Wurlitzer film show at Kew, 28th Nov.
https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/blog/20...utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=weeklyemailblog


----------



## DCBassman (4 Sep 2019)

At Launceston Steam Railway, with visitng former Darjeeling Himalayan Railway locomotive No19, which currently lives near Oxford, and was last used on the DHR in 1960.





LSR loco

















Tickets, real ones!





Under way with No19





At New Mills













More in next post...


----------



## DCBassman (4 Sep 2019)

LSR pt2
Back at Launceston






















And found this Raleigh Sports upstairs in the museum part. There were two other bikes, but unable to get usable pics.




A good afternoon!


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (4 Sep 2019)

Slightly OT but I saw a model of BR’s proposed Intercity 250 at York and I did wonder what it would have been like and what changes it might have brought about had it been built > https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/InterCity_250


----------



## midlife (4 Sep 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Yes, to detonators. What are "cat whiskers"? Marker lights?



Are there still boxes of detonators trackside like there was when I was a kid?


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Yes, to detonators. What are "cat whiskers"? Marker lights?



I think it refers to the white curved lines DMU's carried on their ends for a while, as seen here:






Much to the annoyance of many model makers I imagine...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I think it refers to the white curved lines DMU's carried on their ends for a while, as seen here:
> 
> View attachment 483511
> 
> ...


And also, gloriously, on the prototype _Deltic _too!!


----------



## BrumJim (5 Sep 2019)

midlife said:


> Are there still boxes of detonators trackside like there was when I was a kid?


No.


----------



## classic33 (5 Sep 2019)

BrumJim said:


> No.


Spoilsport.


----------



## midlife (5 Sep 2019)

BrumJim said:


> No.



I wonder what kids do for entertainment these days then


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Sep 2019)

Class 68's now in passenger service.


----------



## robjh (5 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Class 68's now in passenger service.


In that link of yours, the class 68 and the driving trailer at the other end do not have yellow front panels - surely the first time this has been true of British mainline railway stock since the late 1960s. Have the regulations recently been changed?

(edit): I've just found the answer to my question in this link from 2016. It looks like it has taken a while to catch on though, as other new stock such as the class 700 still do have the yellow ends.


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Class 68's now in passenger service.


Ironic now that First are said to be putting their UK train service up for sale.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Class 68's now in passenger service.





classic33 said:


> Ironic now that First are said to be putting their UK train service up for sale.



Also ironic that the relatively new 185s that they are replacing can't apparently find another UK rail operator to take them on and may end up being shipped overseas.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2019)

robjh said:


> In that link of yours, the class 68 and the driving trailer at the other end do not have yellow front panels - surely the first time this has been true of British mainline railway stock since the late 1960s. Have the regulations recently been changed?
> 
> (edit): I've just found the answer to my question in this link from 2016. It looks like it has taken a while to catch on though, as other new stock such as the class 700 still do have the yellow ends.



It took me by surprise too: I never thought the UK authorities would allow something like this. It looks good though.

I wonder if new DB locomotives will just have the DB whisker like their German counterparts?








classic33 said:


> Ironic now that First are said to be putting their UK train service up for sale.



Do first own TPS?


----------



## classic33 (6 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do first own TPS?


Ay, from the link
_"First Trans Pennine Express have now started to use their new mark 5 five car..."_


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Ay, from the link
> _"First Trans Pennine Express have now started to use their new mark 5 five car..."_



Ah, well. My dad would say I never took much notice of him as a nipper either.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Sep 2019)

Anyone for this, next month??


http://leedsmrs.org/exhib1.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Sep 2019)

*'Train Truckers'* on a Thursday evenings, anyone?

2 episodes in (6 in series)
_Royal Highland Fusilier _(55 019) was moved last week

https://droitwichstandard.co.uk/new...43xq1JDVwf1v2rg1OAdIW0Zd1jJAJNILrMuWD4Yng7_A0

https://yesterday.uktv.co.uk/shows/train-truckers/episodes/


Slightly sensationalist, in a 'SuperTruckers'/'Ice Truckers' mode, but sadly not too in-depth (but I guess they can't)
https://www.allelys.co.uk/services/heavy-haulage/


----------



## classic33 (11 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Anyone for this, next month??
> 
> 
> http://leedsmrs.org/exhib1.html


I've the Halifax Show, North Bridge Leisure Centre on Saturday 28 and Sunday 29 September 2019.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (16 Sep 2019)

My ride on Saturday took me over to the Severn Valley Railway so I thought I'd share a few pics:






The diesels don't do it for me (with one or two exceptions) but for those who do like them; 50 007 pulls into Bewdley..........





.......closely followed by "the Flying Pig". It should have been a better shot but another photographer decided to move in front of me just at the best moment.





Moving on to Arley, 2857 arrives from Bridgnorth. The sharp eyed might spot that some of the station colours have been changed. This is temporary and has apparently been done for a big budget movie that has been filming here recently.





En-route to Hampton Loade and you get some good lineside vantage points along the cycleway.





The classic Great Western "auto-train" formation which is the predecessor of the railcar.





Hampton Loade between trains.





Auto focus hasn't worked very well I'm afraid. Taw Valley tackles Eardington Bank with ease.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Sep 2019)

On my second trip to Leeds today (5 uploads), I arrived in the city via a slightly different route

I came off the M621, at jct 4, the same as this morning (took daughter then, but she missed her train, to the local station, this evening) & cut down Jack Lane to pick her up (*1*)

A famous road, in locomotive building
I was pleased to see that the lines in the road-surface are still there, even if not into the yard, or carrying on to meet the main line!

I pulled up briefly, to take these



















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3405247

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ny-offices-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XX_TjndFzIU


*1* I picked her up at the Crown Point Trading Estate, which was Hunslet Goods Yard
I used to work at a company based there, & when I started, the main part of the 'T-E' was still undeveloped

Nothing like this though

The cutting, with the bridge, is still there; just fenced off behind the shops
All 3 bridges are still there
From the railway
Jack Lane, Leathley Street, Ivory Street

I think this is very late 70s





*EDIT @ 20:00*
Closed to freight in 1976
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Hunslet Midland goods.htm


----------



## cisamcgu (16 Sep 2019)

Took this near Kiddeminster, I think it was the Severn Valley railway.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On my second trip to Leeds today (5 uploads), I arrived in the city via a slightly different route
> 
> I came off the M621, at jct 4, the same as this morning (took daughter then, but she missed her train, to the local station, this evening) & cut down Jack Lane to pick her up (*1*)
> 
> ...



I neglected though, as I'd set off, & had traffic behind me to photograph the glorious gates to the Boyne Engine Works, just before the turning onto Leathley Street


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2019)

There was a nice little picture in the _'Picture Past'_ supplement of my _*Yorkshire Post*_ this morning

Goole Station, with a Hull-London express, crossing Boothferry Road
Caption states taken in 1972




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10218363042459694&set=a.10217670978198520&type=3&theater



Still the same outlook in 2014
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4052871
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3259672

Oh! & the adjacent picture of a station, is


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Sep 2019)

Shildon 150 (1975)

Includes interview with the Bishop of Wakefield, as he was at that time



View: https://www.facebook.com/BBCArchive/videos/2592993407462264/?__tn__=%2CdkCH-R-R&eid=ARDdYceeTlFu8vI0lUFmIT96dQYtZzwl5d0CnxNYvf1V7iLUAeCCHcdGf8pWxPkj12lp53GGKSbffBed&hc_ref=ARSh-lufwKPpaqw0BRrq54rOQGHCHxWUPWfMrmGH9eC6vwbniseoTpCSaPhCfea4-ko&fref=nf&hc_location=group


----------



## Spartak (20 Sep 2019)

66596 taken this morning at Ram Hill ( Halfpenny Footbridge ) approx 2 kms east of Bristol Parkway.


----------



## classic33 (21 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Dad has been taking pictures in York again. The new Mk5 DVT CL68 coaches are working through the station. I don't think anyone would call them 'pretty' but they do look impressive.
> 
> Does anyone know how they're getting away with not having a yellow end?


Apparently one of these and the one engine you were watching(going no-where) have fallen victim to graffiti vandals. Which may explain why it wasn't moved and placed on camera.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2019)

classic33 said:


> Apparently one of these and the one engine you were watching(going no-where) have fallen victim to graffiti vandals. Which may explain why it wasn't moved and placed on camera.



That's considerably annoying. We get that here a fair bit too, "end to enders" are not uncommon which makes me wonder where graffiti artists get the money from.

Meanwhile, I spent a couple of hours at our local railway station last week, and saw a few of the remaining class 218's, which made me quite ridiculously happy. I'll post more pictures at some point, but here's a combination of bicycles and trains:


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2019)

You were warned...

Class 218 leaving Esslingen towards Stuttgart pushing a local train.






Esslingen is a great place for catching the freight trains between Stuttgart and Ulm/Munich, which are many and varied. 152 011-3 is seen here hammering through the station on the fast line towards Ulm.













Slow line platforms, 146 224-1 on a local twin deck train going to Geislingen, in the hills between Esslingen and Ulm. Geislingen is the start of a 2.6 kilometre ramp at up to 2.25% (1:44.5).






111 073-2 on a train to Ulm. These were one of the standard local passenger locomotives of early eighties. I think DB were planning to buy more of these, but for political reasons they ended up ordering east German designs after reunification. Notice attempt at artsy shot by holding camera at platform level.






I need to go and do some more bike repairing with Elder Son now. More pics to follow at some point...


----------



## robjh (22 Sep 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You were warned...
> 
> Class 218 leaving Esslingen towards Stuttgart pushing a local train.
> 
> ...


Great photos Andy.
Are those vineyards on the hillsides there? I went to Esslingen once, to a wine festival in October 1982, and have a dim memory of those hillsides.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Sep 2019)

robjh said:


> Great photos Andy.
> Are those vineyards on the hillsides there? I went to Esslingen once, to a wine festival in October 1982, and have a dim memory of those hillsides.



Thanks @robjh. Yes they are vineyards. Lovely places to walk, especially this time of year. A bit steep though.

I'm glad you liked Esslingen. It's changed a bit in the last ten years or so, but still is a very beautiful city. Lots more bike lanes now as well...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Sep 2019)

More images from Esslingen.

A class 111 pushing a semi-local train toward Stuttgart. For some reason this platform is on the fast line. The station was extensively rebuilt a couple of years ago and I was expecting that these platforms would be removed to keep people well away from the fast moving trains.







A few minutes later a class 146 on yet another local train sitting in the platform to allow an ICE 4 to pass on the fast line. This layout seems more sensible as it allows fast trains to belt through at speed. 

Note to Deutsche Bahn though, if you really want to make white trains, you need to clean them a bit more frequently.






Type 187 electric locomotive on a freight service, this is the latest locomotive in the TRAXX family from Bombadier which are all over Europe in various forms. DB has recently signed a contract with Bombardier for 450 TRAXX locomotives of various types. There was some talk of having a "last mile" module with a diesel engine bit I think that's been cancelled.






I still have some pictures of my beloved Br128's. You have been warned...


----------



## sheddy (25 Sep 2019)

Just found this https://www.channel4.com/programmes/the-worlds-most-beautiful-railway


----------



## Proto (26 Sep 2019)

Walking near Dartington Hall in Devon last weekend and this chugged past. Lovely.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Sep 2019)

Martyn H said:


> OK then.
> 
> Holds hands up..............I used to go chasing Class 50's when ever I got the chance. 50021 Rodney seemed to follow me everywhere.


I had all the 50s except Hood. Luckily it's preserved, so I've seen it now.

I've actually driven Defiance at the SVR, and I have an EE builder's plate from Courageous.

I also had every single class 253 (Western Region HSTs, later class 43).

I'm probably on a register somewhere now.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Sep 2019)

Local coffee company logo. Spot the glaring error.


----------



## DCBassman (30 Sep 2019)

London Transport Museum Depot Open Day, Acton.
District Line R49 driving motor car





Metropolitan Line A stock driving motor car






One end of the fully restored and operational 1938 Tube stock 4-car set





The Other End





Close up on front of pre-1938 stock cab





Original Waterloo and City line car, in Network South East livery.





And finally, a battery locomotive, number L35





There's lots more odds and ends to look at, and of course, the ubiquitous expensive shop, but it was a good visit.
Except: why do kids have to squeal so much?


----------



## Spartak (17 Oct 2019)

Couple of Belgian Rail engines in sidings between Hofstade & Mechelen.


----------



## Spartak (17 Oct 2019)

Mechelen station is having a modernization.....


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Oct 2019)

Belgium has been doing some nice station modernisations lately. 

Mind you, they needed it.


----------



## NorthernDave (17 Oct 2019)

Consultation has opened on building a new station at the White Rose Shopping Centre in Leeds, on the main trans Pennine line to Manchester.

https://www.yourvoice.westyorks-ca.gov.uk/whiteroserailstation

A couple of concerns spring to mind, other than the over arching vagueness of the proposal and any answers given. Firstly, the new station would be just a few hundred yards along the line from the existing station at Cottingley. I'd imagine then that Cottingley would close - given its location tucked away at the back of a housing estate with frequent bus services, lack of parking and current poor levels of service it seems fair to imagine it's not a very busy station.
However, the new station would actually be 450 yards from the White Rose Shopping Centre - it might be more accurate to call it the Arlington Business Park station. Given this, and that the "proposed level of service" is just two trains per hour, will customers who don't have cars be persuaded to switch from the multiple frequent bus services that already service the shopping centre?

Older local readers might recall that apparently the developer offered to pay for a railway station when the shopping centre was built (20 yrs ago?), but this was rejected by the railway authorities at the time...


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

Northern(And other Arriva services) may be destined to go back under government control.

Which given they also operate the stations, in some places, may bring fresh problems.


----------



## classic33 (19 Oct 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Consultation has opened on building a new station at the White Rose Shopping Centre in Leeds, on the main trans Pennine line to Manchester.
> 
> https://www.yourvoice.westyorks-ca.gov.uk/whiteroserailstation
> 
> ...


A few times since then as well
https://southleedslife.com/new-rail-station-white-rose-centre/

The money set aside for the Leeds tram system, may be providing the funding for the station. It's to be spent in the next tax year.


----------



## DCBassman (19 Oct 2019)

Bit of a treat on returning from Greenwich the other day. DLR from Cutty Sark to Bank, sat where the driver would normally be. It was fun, like a big, slow roller coaster!


----------



## Paulus (19 Oct 2019)

Went to the Spa Valley Railway real ale festival yesterday. There was a steam locomotive from 1915, built in Stratford locomotive works for the Great Eastern Railway. Nice little railway, with a Class 73, 31,33 and a 27 that the generator had failed on.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

DCBassman said:


> Bit of a treat on returning from Greenwich the other day. DLR from Cutty Sark to Bank,* sat where the driver would normally be.* It was fun, like a big, slow roller coaster!


Where was the driver?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where was the driver?



Sigh...


----------



## flake99please (20 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where was the driver?




On the DLR ?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Where was the driver?





flake99please said:


> On the DLR ?


Being from Yorkshire @classic33 clearly doesn't know how DLR Trains are controlled. Why should we expect otherwise?















It's Magic, Classic, Magic. Whoever sits in the drivers seat has to believe in it for it to work.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Being from Yorkshire @classic33 clearly doesn't know how DLR Trains are controlled. Why should we expect otherwise?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Northern must have been trying the same trick up here.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Northern must have been trying the same trick up here.



See? but you Northern types just don't believe enough.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> See? but you Northern types just don't believe enough.


You'll not get the chance to travel on/by Northern. Think yourself lucky.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll not get the chance to travel on/by Northern. Think yourself lucky.



I might. The Hull - York service is by them isn't it? 

What about Newcastle- York?

If we catch the ferry we'll be taking one of those routes, unless I decide to make a bike tour instead.


----------



## classic33 (20 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I might. The Hull - York service is by them isn't it?
> 
> What about Newcastle- York?
> 
> If we catch the ferry we'll be taking one of those routes, unless I decide to make a bike tour instead.


Renationalisation is very possible.
https://www.yorkpress.co.uk/news/17976245.york-based-rail-firm-northern-renationalised/


----------



## DCBassman (20 Oct 2019)

There aren't any!


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I might. The Hull - York service is by them isn't it?
> 
> What about Newcastle- York?
> 
> If we catch the ferry we'll be taking one of those routes, unless I decide to make a bike tour instead.



Hull - York is, currently.

Newcastle - York you have the choice of LNER, TP Express or Cross-country.

For reasons that aren't entirely clear Northern don't run anything between York and the Northeast, leaving an odd gap in the area, despite operating trains in both areas...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Oct 2019)

Whilst in Northumberland last week, there's a plethora of lovely stations

Sadly, this was the only one I managed to photograph

Belford Junction, on the East Coast Main Line
It's along the B1342 (Station Road), which runs from the A1, through Waren Mill (where we stopped) to Bamburgh

Now operating as a B&B/guesthouse








Southbound





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3178633



www.disused-stations.org.uk/b/belford/ (plus several pages of various photos)


----------



## flake99please (21 Oct 2019)

I have found the disused stations website quite handy for plotting routes in the past. There’s some fantastic looking stations and related buildings still knocking around.


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> What about Newcastle- York?


I'd rather travel by LNER.🚂


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Oct 2019)

I did notice this, whilst we were up in Northumberland last week, but due to traffic, didn't get the chance to stop

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5871201


----------



## Paulus (22 Oct 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Hull - York is, currently.
> 
> Newcastle - York you have the choice of LNER, TP Express or Cross-country.
> 
> For reasons that aren't entirely clear Northern don't run anything between York and the Northeast, leaving an odd gap in the area, despite operating trains in both areas...


Just a thought, but with High speed trains running over 100 mph frequently along that route would Northern Rail trains get in the way, so to speak?


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just a thought, but with High speed trains running over 100 mph frequently along that route would Northern Rail trains get in the way, so to speak?



I recall that being an issue with pacers and I think the cl 150 sprinters too. Certainly riding on a Pacer trying to keep ahead of a HST Between Bristol and Taunton was an experience never to be forgotten.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Just a thought, but with High speed trains running over 100 mph frequently along that route would Northern Rail trains get in the way, so to speak?


Northern trains are generally on slower track, with no overhead power lines.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Northern trains are generally on slower track, with no overhead power lines.



You have track that moves fast? That sounds jolly dangerous.


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> You have track that moves fast? That sounds jolly dangerous.


Well very few Northern trains do!


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> Well very few Northern trains do!



That's a bit unfair, Pacers move pretty fast.

Admittedly up and down rather than along, but still...


----------



## classic33 (22 Oct 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's a bit unfair, Pacers move pretty fast.
> 
> Admittedly up and down rather than along, but still...


I remember when they were introduced in these parts. The shiny, hard plastic seating, that was easy to clean. Either a wipe, or a water jet/spray if things were really bad.

Ay, those were the days. New rolling stock between Leeds and Manchester, clean inside and out.


----------



## Paulus (23 Oct 2019)

Class 313 farewell tour today from Kings Cross. Finishing back at King Cross 15.35.


----------



## BrumJim (23 Oct 2019)

Paulus said:


> Class 313 farewell tour today from Kings Cross. Finishing back at King Cross 15.35.
> View attachment 490193


Is anyone going to miss them?

(scarily, probably yes!)


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Oct 2019)

Has someone on the railways been reading CycleChat..? 

DMUs converted to carry bikes on the West Highland Line:
https://www.railwaygazette.com/uk/d...ggage-on-the-west-highland-line/54885.article


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2019)

A note for anyone intending to travel through Leeds on Sunday the 27th. Leeds station will be closed, with no Northern services between Leeds and Manchester. Unable to find anything for FTP services.

The half marathon, on the same day, will see a number of roads in the City centre closed.

Buses replace trains between stations.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Oct 2019)

classic33 said:


> A note for anyone intending to travel through Leeds on Sunday the 27th. Leeds station will be closed, with no Northern services between Leeds and Manchester. Unable to find anything for FTP services.
> 
> The half marathon, on the same day, will see a number of roads in the City centre closed.
> 
> Buses replace trains between stations.




*Saturday 26 October* – Limited service to/from Leeds Stations
*Sunday 27 October* – No service to/from Leeds Station until 11:45 (replacement bus service will serve passengers across all routes)

https://www.networkrail.co.uk/runni...es/north-and-east/leeds-station-improvements/


----------



## classic33 (23 Oct 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> *Saturday 26 October* – Limited service to/from Leeds Stations
> *Sunday 27 October* – No service to/from Leeds Station until 11:45 (replacement bus service will serve passengers across all routes)
> 
> https://www.networkrail.co.uk/runni...es/north-and-east/leeds-station-improvements/


All so they can get Platform Zero into operation


----------



## BrumJim (24 Oct 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Has someone on the railways been reading CycleChat..?
> 
> DMUs converted to carry bikes on the West Highland Line:
> https://www.railwaygazette.com/uk/d...ggage-on-the-west-highland-line/54885.article



Working on part of that job at this very moment. Not the bike provision part, just the mods to allow it to run on that line.


----------



## Paulus (24 Oct 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Is anyone going to miss them?
> 
> (scarily, probably yes!)


I have travelled on them since the introduction of the electrification of the service in the mid to late 70's. They were much better than the old DMU's they replaced. The last few years they suffered badly from graffiti artists, the company never replaced the vinyl livery and they looked a right mess. They also suffered from flats on the wheels. You could hear them coming from a long way away. The new class 717 units very good though.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2019)

The land where the local station sidings (as they were) once were is in the process of being dug-up/transformed into 130 - 150 houses

It's a reasonably sized area, for those that know it, it was Normanton South Yard


All that's left now of the infrastructure is the (shortened) island platform, reached by a footbridge, & the remains of a Bay - with some impressive stonework (*1*)
It's where, what appears, to be a (towable) Compressor stood in this image




The bridge connected to the Station Hotel
Later becoming a pub, named the _Flying Scotsman_
The '_FS'_ is now flats/apartments, with just the stone abutment in place as retaining wall




It's the area to the south of the bridge that's being 'rehoused'
It was a fair old size, when it was operational
A lot of traffic was from all the local pits/collieries














1950's???
And busy!






During the relevelling/clearing, it's believed that parts of the 1850's has been uncovered
With stonework from the building on the left of this illustration being exposed





I, for one, hopes so & it is properly examined (& maybe... I can wish here...) made part of a feature in the new estate, when it's finished

Not the best of images, it's from my iPhone, when I called in on my way home from work (circa 16:30)






https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Normanton_railway_station


*1*. The Bay as seen in the first image


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Oct 2019)

*"I can see my house from here!!"*

(on the aerial photo, in my post immediately above this)


----------



## NorthernDave (26 Oct 2019)

The Scotsman: Bike storage on brand-new LNER trains ‘downright dangerous’.
https://www.scotsman.com/news/trans...new-lner-trains-downright-dangerous-1-5033451

Brand new trains, with an expected service life of 30-40 years and standard road bikes don't fit. Be interesting to see how they fudge, sorry fix, this.


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Oct 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> The Scotsman: Bike storage on brand-new LNER trains ‘downright dangerous’.
> https://www.scotsman.com/news/trans...new-lner-trains-downright-dangerous-1-5033451
> 
> Brand new trains, with an expected service life of 30-40 years and standard road bikes don't fit. Be interesting to see how they fudge, sorry fix, this.



Yet more trouble on the line...

Mirror Online: Leaks on new Hitachi East Coast trains spark safety fears - and could cost £8bn.
https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/leaks-new-hitachi-east-coast-20731266


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2019)

With regard to our visit to the Middleton Railway, earlier this year, on Saturday 22nd June
I found the tickets placed in a book

I thought nothing of them, until.... I put them down a red place-mat at the table

Note the Guards punch-mark...…..
Sorry, not the best of close-focus images











http://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/


----------



## NorthernDave (29 Oct 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> With regard to our visit to the Middleton Railway, earlier this year, on Saturday 22nd June
> I found the tickets placed in a book
> 
> I thought nothing of them, until.... I put them down a red place-mat at the table
> ...



I bet you were chuffed to spot that.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Oct 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> I bet you were chuffed to spot that.


At the least, amused


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2019)

60020 passing thru Yate this morning with the oil tankers from the Westerleigh depot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (29 Oct 2019)

Meanwhile in Japan _Japan railfreight_ is finally replacing my favourite diesel, the DD51. On the Plus side they are replacing them with Df 200 locomotives:



I like DD51's because in a country that likes everything to look the same, they're weird. They have a B-2-B wheel arrangement which shows up on some of the side images in the video above. Apparently this is so the pressure on the centre bogie can be adjusted, giving a lower axle weight on lightly laid industrial lines and then a higher weight for more adhesion on the main line. This would seem to be a bit of a handicap generally because they tend to be used in multiple when I've seen them. Despite this they've survived since the 1970's so they aren't doing so badly.

The DF 200's are a proven design having been used in Hokkaido, the northernmost Island of Japan which has he distinction of being freezing cold. It is also why the locomotives are called the 'red bear' after the Hokkaido Black Bear. Like a lot of Japanese locomotives they're a B-B-B design, C-C designs being out of favour, although there are some C-B diesels lurking about as large shunting locomotives.

Unfortunately this means I won't be able to go and take one last set of pictures of the DD51s when I next visit Japan, but life goes on.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Oct 2019)

Yet more new trains that don't work...and after they made such a fuss launching them just a few weeks ago.

Yorkshire Coast Radio: New Scarborough Trains Withdrawn.
https://www.yorkshirecoastradio.com/news/local-news/2981696/new-scarborough-trains-withdrawn/


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Yet more new trains that don't work...and after they made such a fuss launching them just a few weeks ago.
> 
> Yorkshire Coast Radio: New Scarborough Trains Withdrawn.
> https://www.yorkshirecoastradio.com/news/local-news/2981696/new-scarborough-trains-withdrawn/



It makes me wonder why they pack them with so much software. I once had a chance to look at some of the older Stuttgart trams and was interested to see just how simple they are: the thing is they work, like older electric locomotives that are still belting across the UK and Europe at high speeds, because there's very little to go wrong.

PS: Apparently when they work they're pretty nice to travel in.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Nov 2019)

And yet more problems with new trains - and after massive delays getting them into service...

Halifax Courier: Rail company apologises after Calder Valley trains delayed and cancelled.
https://www.halifaxcourier.co.uk/ne...alley-trains-delayed-and-cancelled-1-10080132


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2019)

Didn't get any of those issues with normal doors! I suppose a combination of H&S, wheelchair access to toilets, and people leaving slam doors open, so someone has to go along and shut them all, makes electric doors inevitable.


----------



## antnee (3 Nov 2019)

Haven't seen one mention of proper locos yet perhaps I missed it Seems to me that most of the posts relate to those foul black fume belching things that came in and took over from the wonderful world of Steam still I expect a good majority of you are far too young to remember the romance of steam? Ok I know progress has got to happen but I am always saddened to see the old pushed aside for new though if it wasn't for advancement I wouldn't be writing this now would I?


----------



## antnee (3 Nov 2019)

Oh yes just remembered that the old style Guards van You could store far more than the number thats possible now what is it about 4 I seem to remember on the HST I travelled on


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Nov 2019)

antnee said:


> Haven't seen one mention of proper locos yet perhaps I missed it Seems to me that most of the posts relate to those foul black fume belching things that came in and took over from the wonderful world of Steam still I expect a good majority of you are far too young to remember the romance of steam? Ok I know progress has got to happen but I am always saddened to see the old pushed aside for new though if it wasn't for advancement I wouldn't be writing this now would I?



My Grandad was a goods guard on the Midland, then LMS and British Rail. He saw no romance in steam, which rather put me off it.

Also my Gran loved diesels because they didn't leave her washing grey from soot. They lived in a house backing onto the railway loines just north of Walsall station and the steam locomotives exhausts were just below the level of the garden.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Nov 2019)

Yet another story of getting it wrong on the railway - it does seem like the various operators who run out of Leeds are trying to outdo each other with their failings at the moment:

Yorkshire Evening Post: Passengers furious after LNER sells them tickets for a Leeds to London 'ghost' train that didn't exist.
https://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co...s-leeds-london-ghost-train-didnt-exist-825331


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2019)

My nan said the same thing about steam. Smuts on your clean sheets (no tumble dryers then, so everything was hung out even in winter). "Mickeys" (Black Fives) were the usual culprits.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2019)

20191103_082352 by rogerzilla, on Flickr

I have a number of railway signs on the wall in the garden, mostly old cast iron wagon plates. I put this more modern one on the fence yesterday - I used to go through the station on the way to work in the 1990s, when this sign was there.

They fasten like road signs, using channel adaptors and big jubilee clips.


----------



## classic33 (3 Nov 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Didn't get any of those issues with normal doors! I suppose a combination of H&S, wheelchair access to toilets, and people leaving slam doors open, so someone has to go along and shut them all, makes electric doors inevitable.


"Shiny lights and buttons" syndrome. Which has led to crews not wanting to use them. Anything goes wrong(and it is doing) they're the first to cop it.

Now have to allow two hours for the trip to Leeds. This includes delays, cancellations, "Ghost Trains", and slow running ones.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Nov 2019)

Who else worries about the toilet door sliding open, mid-no.2?


----------



## antnee (3 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Grandad was a goods guard on the Midland, then LMS and British Rail. He saw no romance in steam, which rather put me off it.
> 
> Also my Gran loved diesels because they didn't leave her washing grey from soot. They lived in a house backing onto the railway lines just north of Walsall station and the steam locomotives exhausts were just below the level of the garden.


 Well we could see the Railway from our house but fortunately it wasn't as close as that so my brother and I had to used our dad old binoculars to see the numbers Funny though it was near to Bescot long before the M5/M6 interchange. I also had a mate who was a Fireman on the 9F class steam locos at Saltley and when the Diesels came fully he turned down the chance to take a drivers course and became a porter on New St Station


----------



## gavgav (3 Nov 2019)

A trip on the Llangollen Steam Railway, today, as part of Dad’s Christmas Present from last year! We were pulled by engine 5199 and it was a lovely sunny day for a trip to Carrog and back. Even my niece sat still for the 2 journeys, which is pretty much unheard of! Great day all round.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Nov 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> View attachment 491630
> 20191103_082352 by rogerzilla, on Flickr
> 
> I have a number of railway signs on the wall in the garden, mostly old cast iron wagon plates. I put this more modern one on the fence yesterday - I used to go through the station on the way to work in the 1990s, when this sign was there.
> ...



I feel old: They were just changing to these signs when I left the west Midlands. They were all shiny and new and had _hardly any graffiti_ on them...


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I feel old: They were just changing to these signs whe I left the west Midlands. They were all shiny and new and had _hardly any graffiti_ on them...


A former colleague's husband used to work for Centro, which was a brand of WMPTE, the West Midlands Passenger Transport Executive. Apparently everyone who worked there called it "Wumpity".


----------



## NorthernDave (4 Nov 2019)

The Guardian: Do rail companies need to change their bike policies?.
https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-companies-bike-policy-bicycle-storage-trains

An interesting, if slightly depressing, opinion piece. 
One thing the author doesn't mention, is that the problem is far worse on newer trains - some of which are only just entering an anticipated 40+ year service life.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> The Guardian: Do rail companies need to change their bike policies?.
> https://www.theguardian.com/lifeand...-companies-bike-policy-bicycle-storage-trains
> 
> An interesting, if slightly depressing, opinion piece.
> One thing the author doesn't mention, is that the problem is far worse on newer trains - some of which are only just entering an anticipated 40+ year service life.



No reason why they can't make changes to improve the provision. Might involve some work for me, too. We just need to keep pushing for changes.


----------



## BrumJim (5 Nov 2019)

antnee said:


> Haven't seen one mention of proper locos yet perhaps I missed it Seems to me that most of the posts relate to those foul black fume belching things that came in and took over from the wonderful world of Steam still I expect a good majority of you are far too young to remember the romance of steam? Ok I know progress has got to happen but I am always saddened to see the old pushed aside for new though if it wasn't for advancement I wouldn't be writing this now would I?



I like proper locos. Much better than kettles on wheels.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Nov 2019)

BrumJim said:


> No reason why they can't make changes to improve the provision. Might involve some work for me, too. We just need to keep pushing for changes.


While bikes go free? Not much chance of that. 

I used to do several one-way rides a year, using the train to get there or back. Not any more. The new GWR Class 800s are here, and they've killed it for cyclists. You can only get one *normal* bike in the two bike spaces, which are usually full of suitcases anyway. For a very short trip, you can stand and block the gangway.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Nov 2019)

BrumJim said:


> No reason why they can't make changes to improve the provision. Might involve some work for me, too. We just need to keep pushing for changes.





rogerzilla said:


> While bikes go free? Not much chance of that.
> 
> I used to do several one-way rides a year, using the train to get there or back. Not any more. The new GWR Class 800s are here, and they've killed it for cyclists. You can only get one *normal* bike in the two bike spaces, which are usually full of suitcases anyway. For a very short trip, you can stand and block the gangway.



While @BrumJim is right, that change could be made if the railway wanted, I'm forced to agree with @rogerzilla 

These are largely brand new trains that have been deliberately specified like this. The GWR 800s are essentially the "new HST" and will become ubiquitous across the network - the LNER Azumas are pretty much the same Hitachi product. They are not going to take them out of service and spend significant money rejigging the interior when a high level decision was taken years ago to make them like this.

It's interesting to note that they claim to have consulted on the issue, and this is apparently what cyclists wanted - a tiny cupboard that won't accommodate two road bikes with 25mm tyres, let alone hybrids, MTBs or ebikes and which isn't keep clear of luggage, etc by the train crew?


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Nov 2019)

It won't take two touring bikes with drop bars and no luggage. We tried. We're big blokes. The train manager tried. We all gave up.

The Cross Country train we got for the short hop across Bristol used the same space to hang ONE bike.


----------



## Spartak (11 Nov 2019)

70807 at Bristol Temple Meads this evening with my bike in the foreground..... Letting the train take the strain... 😉


----------



## antnee (11 Nov 2019)

How do you find those mud guards? any good, As my clip on ones rattle like the very devil Old SKS ones mine are Looks like you've not only seen a Diesel; you've seen plenty of mud too!


----------



## Spartak (11 Nov 2019)

antnee said:


> How do you find those mud guards? any good, As my clip on ones rattle like the very devil Old SKS ones mine are Looks like you've not only seen a Diesel; you've seen plenty of mud too!



Mudguards are fine but take some setting up and need tinkering with now and again.... Not much clearance on them but they do their job.... 
One of the lanes I use on my commute is being dug up at the moment it's a real mudfest.... 😜


----------



## antnee (12 Nov 2019)

Hello Spartak, What sort of mudguards are they? as I do need to get some more just how much fiddling was it to fit them? Thanks


----------



## Spartak (13 Nov 2019)

antnee said:


> Hello Spartak, What sort of mudguards are they? as I do need to get some more just how much fiddling was it to fit them? Thanks



They are the Crud roadracer Mk. 2's.... 
Still available on ebay - I tried the Mk. 3's but couldn't get them to fit. 

Fitting is pretty easy.... Lining them up is the tricky part but they do work well if you have a road bike with little clearance 👍


----------



## Spartak (13 Nov 2019)

Back to the trains..... 










Push & Pull 66's going thru Patchway station this morning...


----------



## antnee (13 Nov 2019)

This isn't the waste train from Hinckley Point is it? Oh and thanks for info on the mudguards


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Nov 2019)

New LNER Azuma involved in collision and derailled at Leeds:

Leeds Live: Homes 'shook' when two trains slammed into each other in Leeds.
https://www-leeds--live-co-uk.cdn.a...s/homes-shook-two-trains-slammed-17254503.amp

EDIT: Additional pic here, looks like the other train was a HST:

Leeds Live: Leeds train station cancellations and delays after two trains collide - live updates.
https://www.leeds-live.co.uk/news/leeds-news/live-leeds-train-station-collide-17253676


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Nov 2019)

Watched this, the other evening
A long time since I've been down there, I'd quite forgotten how gorgeous it was

It was the Cambrian Line episode

https://www.my5.tv/world-s-most-sce...pisode-3-1fafb730-7e4a-4e9a-b9ed-8d64c075a992


----------



## classic33 (18 Nov 2019)

Caught one of the new northern 195's to Bradford today, three carriages!

Noticed going through tunnels and local _"Valleys of the deaf"_ an odd feature. Three lights near the doors, one I thought was a WiFi indicator. It went out in the "Valleys of death" and tunnels, with the green button becoming lit.

On the slow run into the Interchange, I took a closer look at them. The green being open doors, with what I thought was the WiFi indicator was "Door not in use". The green being to open the doors. Methinks there's a problem in the works.


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Nov 2019)

The teething problems with these new trains are nearly always in the electronics rather than the motors or running gear. Passengers are the beta testers.


----------



## classic33 (20 Nov 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> The teething problems with these new trains are nearly always in the electronics rather than the motors or running gear. Passengers are the beta testers.


You mean press the green button when lit, and see if the doors open whilst on the move?

The intercom is on the opposite side of the doors. Left-hand side as opposed to right-hand side for the door controls.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house
> 
> I had a plan....👼



En-route to Aberford, we detoured into Allerton Bywater, mainly as I'd mentioned the Drag-Line to her, at St Aidens
On the way there, I spotted this foot tunnel alongside Park Lane








It's an original feature, not something added as a 'point of interest' (seen at Allerton Plantation, in 1905
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.7476&lon=-1.3664&layers=168&b=1

It's mentioned, but that's all; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm

Quite surprisingly, there's not a picture of the tunnel on Geograph, but the metal 'gate' is literally only yards away
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/259633
I knew of the sign, for the trail a long time ago


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house
> 
> I had a plan....👼



We passed through Stutton on Saturday, where I photographed the old Station House (see following entry)
I knew about the structure pictured underneath, but not what road it was on (besides time was running out for us)
Today, I'd done my homework, so knew where it was;












A very truncated viaduct, on the section between Tadcaster & Church Fenton, which passes under the 'Tadcaster TurnPike' (A162) yards to the north of the turning to Ulleskelf, at Towton

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1871384

Originally built for the York & North Midland Railway, in the very late 1840s
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Church Fenton Harrogate.htm

If you look at the Spofforth section of that last link, there's another viaduct section, to all intents & purposes, in someones back garden
https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...use-for-sale-with-a-railway-viaduct-thrown-in


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> A bit of a 'Dad/Daughter' early afternoon, as she wanted a trip out of the house
> I had a plan...
> 
> 
> ...



After leaving Tadcaster, on Saturday, we diverted back through Stutton, & left via WheedlingGate
Primarily this was to see how high Cock Beck was at Mill Lane (Mill long gone), but en-route, we passed the old Station House
I knew of it, but not passed it for quite a while







The drive was the trackbed, with a level-crossing over the road
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/stutton/index.shtml

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/573942

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.8693&lon=-1.2731&layers=168&b=1

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Church Fenton Harrogate.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2019)

View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-norfolk-50504911/norfolk-lights-express-makes-poppy-line-debut


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Nov 2019)

_Leeds & Wetherby Branch_
North Eastern Railway
(1876)
Barwick Road -cum- Leeds Road
Manston
(to the north of Seacroft)
East side of Leeds







The stonework at 'my' side of the road, consists of 1 course, then a gentle slope up to embankment level




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3054055

Scroll up, to a trio of pictures above 'Bardsey Station'
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Leeds Wetherby.htm

*EDIT @ 19:41*
Note the differing stonework on the 'two halves', where the track was 'dualled'


----------



## antnee (22 Nov 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> View: https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-norfolk-50504911/norfolk-lights-express-makes-poppy-line-debut



This novel I've got to say but very festive should bring some revenue to the North Norfolk railway


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> New LNER Azuma involved in collision and derailled at Leeds:
> 
> Leeds Live: Homes 'shook' when two trains slammed into each other in Leeds.
> https://www-leeds--live-co-uk.cdn.a...s/homes-shook-two-trains-slammed-17254503.amp
> ...



Initial report indicates that the Azuma collided with the rear of the HST.

Looks like an awful lot of damage for an apparent 9mph impact...


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Initial report indicates that the Azuma collided with the rear of the HST.
> 
> Looks like an awful lot of damage for an apparent 9mph impact...



I guess that's 9mph and a few hundred tonnes colliding so it's an awful lot of energy to absorb.


----------



## NorthernDave (23 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I guess that's 9mph and a few hundred tonnes colliding so it's an awful lot of energy to absorb.




True, but for three coaches to have derailed at such a low speed as well is a bit worrying.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> True, but for three coaches to have derailed at such a low speed as well is a bit worrying.


You'll not remember the commuter service that "jumped the points" one morning on its way into Leeds Station then?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> You'll not remember the commuter service that "jumped the points" one morning on its way into Leeds Station then?



When was that?


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> When was that?


Late 2001. Stuck on the train behind it for nearly two hours, followed by a wee walk from Bramley into Leeds. Next to the "Dalek".


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

classic33 said:


> Late 2001. Stuck on the train behind it for nearly two hours, followed by a wee walk from Bramley into Leeds. Next to the "Dalek".



To be fair I'd probably try anything I could so I wouldn't need to go to Leeds.


----------



## classic33 (23 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> To be fair I'd probably try anything I could so I wouldn't need to go to Leeds.


Used to work in t'Halifax in Leeds.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Nov 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> To be fair I'd probably try anything I could so I wouldn't need to go to Leeds.




@NorthernDave: it's part of my ongoing experiment to see what it takes to get a red card from @classic33


----------



## BrumJim (25 Nov 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> True, but for three coaches to have derailed at such a low speed as well is a bit worrying.



Certainly shouldn't have derailed. My theory (wild guess) is that the train was being propelled backwards (red lights showing on the photo, why the driver didn't see the HST) and didn't stop when the two trains collided, being so far away and all that. So the derailments were caused by the front end trying to push past the back end. Currently only wild speculation.


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Nov 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Certainly shouldn't have derailed. My theory (wild guess) is that the train was being propelled backwards (red lights showing on the photo, why the driver didn't see the HST) and didn't stop when the two trains collided, being so far away and all that. So the derailments were caused by the front end trying to push past the back end. Currently only wild speculation.



That might explain it, but would that be allowed? It's an awfully long train to reverse from the "wrong" end, and it's a couple of miles from Leeds station into Neville Hill depot.

Link to the damaged Azuma being moved -at walking pace - to Doncaster for repairs:

Yorkshire Post: Watch the moment damaged Azuma involved in depot crash passes through Leeds Station at walking pace.
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...ough-leeds-station-at-walking-pace-1-10120459


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2019)

Pacers are finally going into storage and eventually scrap:



I know I'm in a minority of one here, but I still like them.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pacers are finally going into storage and eventually scrap:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm in a minority of one here, but I still like them.



Why?


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Why?



Why the scrapping or why do I like them?


----------



## BrumJim (11 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Why the scrapping or why do I like them?



The first one is obvious. The second is beyond my understanding!


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Dec 2019)

BrumJim said:


> The first one is obvious. The second is beyond my understanding!



Fair enough. They were a part of my childhood and I always liked the looks of the 142's. Of course, not having to use them regularly or indeed once in the last 20 years is probably an advantage.

We don't get many class 142's in Baden-Württemberg, because they were an East German class, but we did have a lot of class 143's locally:







until they were replaced in recent years by Br 146's:


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pacers are finally going into storage and eventually scrap:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm in a minority of one here, but I still like them.



There's some headed northwards, to Scotland.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> There's some headed northwards, to Scotland.



Don't think there are any going to Scotland. You're not thinking about Class 153s are you?


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Don't think there are any going to Scotland. You're not thinking about Class 153s are you?


They've replaced the seating in around a dozen, ready for the move.


----------



## BrumJim (11 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> They've replaced the seating in around a dozen, ready for the move.



Certainly not Pacer units. They're not PRM compliant, and will all be scrapped once withdrawn. Also terrible in a crash and even more frightening in a fire.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Certainly not Pacer units. They're not PRM compliant, and will all be scrapped once withdrawn. Also terrible in a crash and even more frightening in a fire.


Northern will be running them next year, possibly as late as 2022.


----------



## Jenkins (11 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Pacers are finally going into storage and eventually scrap:
> 
> 
> 
> I know I'm in a minority of one here, but I still like them.



I'd imagine that Greater Anglia would like to get hold of them *now *as an emergency measure. Brand new Class755 trains were introduced to the local network recently and it appears they weren't tested correctly as they don't seem to be recognised by the signalling system leading to problems such as the barriers on one crossing lifted as the train approached. Also one appeared to lift its pantograph causing damage when it hit a bridge on a non-electrified line. 

As a result, they've been withdrawn from service leading to complete cancellation of all services on the lines from Ipswich to Felixstowe, Cambridge and Peterborough, severe restrictions from Ipswich to Lowestoft and from Norwich to Yarmouth, Cambridge & Sheringham. Some of the old stock is being used to run a limited service, but the vast majority has had to go back to the leasing company as it is due to be used elsewhere on the network after refurbishment. 

Then there was the news yesterday that the Intercity replacement trains for the Norwich/Ipswich/London line being built by Bombardier will be delivered at least 3 months late due to "software" issues.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

Northern are having similar issues with their new rolling stock. Computers controlling the operation, with the driver at times mearly another passenger.


----------



## NorthernDave (11 Dec 2019)

And while all those new trains aren't working, the LNER Class 43s are being withdrawn to scrap and the relatively new TPX 185s can't find a home and are rumoured to be getting shipped overseas to Ireland.

You really couldn't make it up.


----------



## classic33 (11 Dec 2019)

CIE have an order with General Electric to supply their new rolling stock. The track guage is different to the UK as well.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Track_gauge_in_Europe


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> And while all those new trains aren't working, the LNER Class 43s are being withdrawn to scrap and* the relatively new TPX 185s can't find a home *and are rumoured to be getting shipped overseas to Ireland.
> 
> You really couldn't make it up.



Seriously? couldn't they replace 156/158's (and pacers where there still are some) on longer rural services?


----------



## BrumJim (12 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Seriously? couldn't they replace 156/158's (and pacers where there still are some) on longer rural services?



Probably not. 156s, 158s, and a lot more, are compatible with each other through BSI couplers and 2-wire 3-step braking control. 185 uses Scharfenberg couplers. Not aware of braking control logic, but could well be PWM, i.e. continuously variable. Not impossible to make a few changes - just rather difficult and expensive.

They are also a bit heavier, so probably attract significantly higher track access charges.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> CIE have an order with General Electric to supply their new rolling stock. The track guage is different to the UK as well.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Track_gauge_in_Europe





Andy in Germany said:


> Seriously? couldn't they replace 156/158's (and pacers where there still are some) on longer rural services?





BrumJim said:


> Probably not. 156s, 158s, and a lot more, are compatible with each other through BSI couplers and 2-wire 3-step braking control. 185 uses Scharfenberg couplers. Not aware of braking control logic, but could well be PWM, i.e. continuously variable. Not impossible to make a few changes - just rather difficult and expensive.
> 
> They are also a bit heavier, so probably attract significantly higher track access charges.



There was talk of the 185s being regauged for Ireland, but I don't know if it will come to anything.
The 185s are cleared for the Calder Valley routes as it's a diversionary route for TPX with a couple of their services going that way in the timetable to keep drivers signed on.

I don't know about interclass compatibility - surely it should be mandatory in this day and age but it's no surprise it isn't. Ironically a "new" 185 actually has less seats than the 3-car 158s they displaced from TPX, and in addition to being a bit weighty, they are also reportedly a bit thirsty too. All of which will count against them on Northerns network of stopping services, especially now they have their new trains finally arriving.

And while it won't happen now TPX have their new Novas, there was talk about forming the HSTs into shorter 5-coach trains to run their services...


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Dec 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Probably not. 156s, 158s, and a lot more, are compatible with each other through BSI couplers and 2-wire 3-step braking control. 185 uses Scharfenberg couplers. Not aware of braking control logic, but could well be PWM, i.e. continuously variable. Not impossible to make a few changes - just rather difficult and expensive.



Makes sense. It seems a shame though if they are not going to be used.



BrumJim said:


> They are also a bit heavier, so probably attract significantly higher track access charges.



That's the flip side of German engineering I guess...


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

The really daft part of the new rolling stock on the Leeds to Manchester run, is that most of the track has a speed limit of 90mph. Re-laid only a few years ago, down the Calder Valley, with new signals that don't seem to recognise the new rolling stock. 

Computer problem preventing them "talking" to the trains.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Dec 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> There was talk of the 185s being regauged for Ireland, but I don't know if it will come to anything.
> The 185s are cleared for the Calder Valley routes as it's a diversionary route for TPX with a couple of their services going that way in the timetable to keep drivers signed on.
> 
> I don't know about interclass compatibility - surely it should be mandatory in this day and age but it's no surprise it isn't.


Modern couplers and braking systems are much better than the old ones, so backwards compatibility has its problems.


----------



## classic33 (12 Dec 2019)

BrumJim said:


> Modern couplers and braking systems are much better than the old ones, so backwards compatibility has its problems.


The newer local rolling stock has very good brakes. Either they lock on, requiring the computer controlling them to be shut down and restarted. Or, they fail to work at the correct time, which can see the leading carriage going past the platform. Bradford Interchange "can be interesting" according to some drivers.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Dec 2019)

Everyone read the guff from Northern about new trains? 142 to and from Halifax today, the return one still with bus seats 

New trains my ****

And they're delayed due to trespassing on the line...


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> Everyone read the guff from Northern about new trains? 142 to and from Halifax today, the return one still with bus seats
> 
> New trains my ****
> 
> And they're delayed due to trespassing on the line...


There's a possibility that the plastic seats that they were fitted with when they entered service may be re-fitted.

There's a small stretch before the A58, Halifax bound, which is a popular spot for getting onto the line.


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Dec 2019)

And, after being subjected to frankly knackered 142s to and from 'fax, the train from Leeds to CRG was a 2 car 144 that was held at Leeds for 13 minutes after its scheduled departure time to allow a late running TPX service to get in front of it.

The knock on of this is that I missed my connecting bus, the next bus (every half hour after 7pm) was also 14 mins late, combining to add the thick end of an extra hour onto the journey. And they wonder why people don't use public transport...


----------



## classic33 (13 Dec 2019)

NorthernDave said:


> And, after being subjected to frankly knackered 142s to and from 'fax, the train from Leeds to CRG was a 2 car 144 that was held at Leeds for 13 minutes after its scheduled departure time to allow a late running TPX service to get in front of it.
> 
> The knock on of this is that I missed my connecting bus, the next bus (every half hour after 7pm) was also 14 mins late, combining to add the thick end of an extra hour onto the journey. And they wonder why people don't use public transport...


That's why I ended up taking the bike, it was quicker, by at least half an hour quicker over bus and train.


----------



## Mike_P (14 Dec 2019)

It some time since I encountered a Pacer but those with bus seats do have an advantage of greater visibility out of them. For some reason always found the 144 variety to be a touch better than the 142s, maybe just my dislike of anything Leyland National or memories of the only time I have felt travel sick on a train, a 142 on the Newquay branch. Conversely hated 143s when they were in the north east due to a weird metallic grinding noise even on straight track. Of the 144s those with a centre car are, if you travel on the centre car, the best of the mongrel breed.


----------



## NorthernDave (14 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> That's why I ended up taking the bike, it was quicker, by at least half an hour quicker over bus and train.



The thing is, traffic has been horrendous for the last few weeks. Leeds city centre is gridlocked most nights (this appears to be deliberate council policy now) and there have been multiple accidents and other issues on the motorway and main road networks.
This has meant that it's taken me over two hours to get home on a couple of occasions - which is also the absolute best time you can do the journey in on public transport if everything works and the planets align. Realistically you're looking nearer two and a half hours most of the time on public transport, against an hour or so in a car most of the time.
And that's why people won't give up their cars.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2019)

Took a grown-up daughter (18) to the _Yorkshire Museum of Farming_ this afternoon, for the _'Elf Village'_
We used to take her when she was 7 & 8, but, I suggested it & she said *"YES!!"*
So, it was a family trip out

And it shares its grounds with the Derwent Valley Light Railway...……….
http://www.murtonpark.co.uk/dvlr/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Took a grown-up daughter (18) to the Yorkshire Museum of Farming this afternoon, for the 'Elf Village'
> We used to take her when she was 7 & 8, but, I suggested it & she said *"YES!!"*
> So, it was a family trip out
> 
> ...



*Part 2*

After the Elf Village visit, visitors were directed to the Station, (not originally from there, but a transplant from Wheldrake, which was on the same line, but but further south
They were installed on the train; single carriage, for a ride to the end of the (present) line - only 1/2mile or so

We got talking to the station staff, & for £5, two visitors could have a footplate ride
So, Amelias b/f & myself went on Ruston & Hornsby_ 'Rowntrees #3'_

http://www.dvlr.org.uk/rowntrees3.html
_











_

No signalling, but controlled by Token
_









_


The bridge carries the A64 over the trackbed
_



_




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1356554
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5759910


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

Had a trip up the A1 today, to pick up a friend of daughters at the MetroCentre
Her parents brought her there, from near Bamburgh, so we met 'half-way'
En-route, I took a few photographs of some features on the old '_Great North Road'_

Here, if you're interested? - 3 consecutive posts, at present

Coming back, we had a bit of time to spare, so I detoured via Darlington, & followed the brown 'Tourist signs'
Depositing the girls in McDonalds at Morton Park (eastern edge of the town), I went for a short walk to...…………..

Apologies for quality, as it was a grim day up there






















From the viewing platform on top
(A66 'loop' to the left)





From the A66 layby; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/47022
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5607231

https://www.atlasobscura.com/places/brick-train
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-tees-40356417
https://www.thenorthernecho.co.uk/h...lingtons-controversial-brick-train-sculpture/
http://www.hidden-teesside.co.uk/2012/03/29/brick-train-darlington/


*EDIT @ 22:24*
As seen from the A66
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@54.522858,-1.497754,336.04h,-5.92p,1.22z


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Dec 2019)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Apologies for quality, as it was a grim day up there



I thought it was always grim up north?

The train brings back memories, I lived in Darlington for a very short time and remember visitng it. From memory there wasn't a fence then.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I thought it was always grim up north?
> 
> The train brings back memories, I lived in Darlington for a very short time and remember visitng it. From memory there wasn't a fence then.


Nope!!, just a dull, damp, day
Not a glorious northern day


Glad that it brought them back


----------



## robjh (21 Dec 2019)

The HST farewell tour on the ECML passing through Arlesey in Bedfordshire this afternoon on its way to Kings Cross.


----------



## robjh (21 Dec 2019)

And for comparison with my photo from today, above, this is one of my first HST photos, at Paddington in March 1978 :


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2019)

And, at Burton Salmon, I think?

'file' details, state; 9/7/2007


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Dec 2019)

Scanned from a print
The album this was in, is dated 1985

Wakefield WestGate, & a Kings Cross bound HST

A (purposely) slow exposure


----------



## Mike_P (23 Dec 2019)

View: https://youtu.be/OUzgkAGZ3aI


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Dec 2019)

Oops!

'09 is almost out of 'ticket', isn't it?


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

Mike_P said:


> View: https://youtu.be/OUzgkAGZ3aI




Ouch.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

http://www.unseensteam.co.uk


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> http://www.unseensteam.co.uk



I've often wondered, if there are people building new build steam locomotives, why no-one has gone the whole hog and built an entirely "modern" steam loco, a new design using the principles of Chapelon and De Porta, in the overall design of a Garrett, combining the best of all design experience to see what a truly modern steam loco could do.


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've often wondered, if there are people building new build steam locomotives, why no-one has gone the whole hog and built an entirely "modern" steam loco, a new design using the principles of Chapelon and De Porta, in the overall design of a Garrett, combining the best of all design experience to see what a truly modern steam loco could do.


Not like 60163 Tornado then?

Or more like https://5at.co.uk


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Not like 60163 Tornado then?



Isn't "Tornado" essentially an existing design with improvements?


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> Isn't "Tornado" essentially an existing design with improvements?


True enough. Hindsight on the weaker areas was handy.

P2 Trust

View: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=zu-K3VD6pJE


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> True enough. Hindsight on the weaker areas was handy.



I was thinking it would be interesting to have a fresh start, using the best platform available, and then build in modern design and technology. I thought of a Garratt because it would be more than equal to the task of hauling heavy trains at high speeds.

Only problem would be that you'd need a private coal mine to fuel the thing of course, unless you can run it on old chip fat...


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I was thinking it would be interesting to have a fresh start, using the best platform available, and then build in modern design and technology. I thought of a Garratt because it would be more than equal to the task of hauling heavy trains at high speeds.
> 
> Only problem would be that you'd need a private coal mine to fuel the thing of course, unless you can run it on old chip fat...


You could always have a fireless steam loco. Local goods yard still had two in the mid 1970's.


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> You could always have a fireless steam loco. Local goods yard still had two in the mid 1970's.



I'm not sure how well that would do Kings Cross-Carlisle in one go...


----------



## classic33 (23 Dec 2019)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm not sure how well that would do Kings Cross-Carlisle in one go..


Don't think one would, but the shorter local trips?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2019)

classic33 said:


> Don't think one would, but the shorter local trips?



I'm not sure that would capture the imagination for the charter market. Also would make a Garratt pointless, which for me personally defeats the object...


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Dec 2019)

One well-known problem faced by heritage railways is that the big mainline locos attract the punters but they really want something smaller that can plod along at the universal 25mph limit while not burning 4 tons of coal a day. There is at least one "sensible" new build project but stuff like the P2, admirable though it is, makes little sense except for mainline charters.

I'm not sure you can get a piston-engined steam loco to more than 10% thermal efficiency. However, coal is still so much cheaper than oil that fuel costs are not the main issue and nor is labour, if you can use volunteers. The £200,000 rebuild every 7-10 years is the economic problem. In t'olden days this was done more efficiently in huge works with spare boilers ready to swap over. Now it takes years and different jobs have to be sent all over the country to specalists.


----------



## NorthernDave (31 Dec 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> One well-known problem faced by heritage railways is that the big mainline locos attract the punters but they *really want something smaller that can plod along at the universal 25mph limit while not burning 4 tons of coal a day*. There is at least one "sensible" new build project but stuff like the P2, admirable though it is, makes little sense except for mainline charters.
> 
> I'm not sure you can get a piston-engined steam loco to more than 10% thermal efficiency. However, coal is still so much cheaper than oil that fuel costs are not the main issue and nor is labour, if you can use volunteers. The £200,000 rebuild every 7-10 years is the economic problem. In t'olden days this was done more efficiently in huge works with spare boilers ready to swap over. Now it takes years and different jobs have to be sent all over the country to specalists.



A good point, well illustrated by the programme on BBC 4 the other night which showed the Flying Scotsman doing a journey on the SVR.
A 100mph mainline express loco that barely seemed to get going and constantly needed reigning in to keep down to the limit.

And on a related note, how rubbish is the whistle on that engine? They need to get that fixed. I wasn't expecting the mellifluous chimes of an A4, but really...


----------



## robjh (5 Jan 2020)

This came through Foxton, near Cambridge, as I was waiting for a train yesterday morning. It is a class 67 hauling a complete class 91 + driving trailer class 82 ECML train set - I assume this is decommissioned stock being moved to sidings at Ely for storage.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> This came through Foxton, near Cambridge, as I was waiting for a train yesterday morning. It is a class 67 hauling a complete class 91 + driving trailer class 82 ECML train set - I assume this is decommissioned stock being moved to sidings at Ely for storage.
> View attachment 499231



My Goodness. I have pictures of a very similar setup with a class 31 hauling a brand shiny new set into Bradford Forster Square before the wires were energised.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Jan 2020)

The plan with the 91's:

https://rail-record.co.uk/lner-class-91s-mk4-withdrawl-begins/


----------



## rogerzilla (7 Jan 2020)

The Class 800s are awful for cyclists, assuming that's what you're getting instead. Only one bike fits in each 2-bike bay, which will usually be full of luggage anyway. They're trying to make us all buy cars.


----------



## robjh (7 Jan 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The Class 800s are awful for cyclists, assuming that's what you're getting instead. Only one bike fits in each 2-bike bay, which will usually be full of luggage anyway. They're trying to make us all buy cars.


You can get two slim bikes in, but it's a struggle.
At least, I thought, you can now load and unload your own bikes as they're no longer in a separate guards' van (do we still call them that?) which had to be locked and unlocked by staff, but oh no, the poor staff still have to run round locking and unlocking the cupboards on the 800s too. And pity the poor cyclist who still has the moments of anxiety hoping that a train or platform staff member will turn up when you get to your stop, not to mention the monumental struggle to manhandle a bike in/out at a busy station with people getting on or off at the same narrow doorway.


----------



## classic33 (7 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My Goodness. I have pictures of a very similar setup with a class 31 hauling a brand shiny new set into Bradford Forster Square before the wires were energised.


1994, a quarter century ago!


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> 1994, a quarter century ago!



Longer than that: it was just before we moved house, which was in 1990.


----------



## NorthernDave (8 Jan 2020)

On a rail related note, I've just bagged tickets from Leeds to Chester and back next month for 10p each way in Northern's flash sale.

The constant uncertainty of who will be running the trains, or indeed if the train will even run at all just adds to the anticipation.


----------



## classic33 (8 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> On a rail related note, I've just bagged tickets from Leeds to Chester and back next month for 10p each way in Northern's flash sale.
> 
> The constant uncertainty of who will be running the trains, or indeed if the train will even run at all just adds to the anticipation.


"Raffle Tickets" not train tickets then.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)
Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

During my exploration, I came across this shop on Easborough







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101258404-41-and-43-eastborough-scarborough#.Xhb03Hd2vIU

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5932142


11 various buildings/structures. from HERE


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jan 2020)

Tues 7th

Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
We were up there, before 08:45 (with her meeting starting at 09:30)
Once dropped off, I had a few hours (not sure how many it would be) exploring....
Normally I consider Scarborough to be_ 'Blackpool-on-the- North Sea'_, but out of season today, it was quite enjoyable

11 various buildings/structures. from HERE

I also went to the railway station


























Platform 1 isn't the straightest of line......…


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2020)

Met some friends in Hebden Bridge for lunch and a couple of drinks yesterday, so let the train take the strain.

New 195 units both ways, 3 car on the way out, 2 car on the way back.
They're better than what went before, but so they should be given the age of the other stock.
Not without problems though. It was difficult to connect to the wi-fi on both trains.
Both trains also had issues with the info screens and automated announcements, for example stating the wrong next station (Low Moor as we approached Bradford Int) and several times announced that the platform was too short and only certain doors would open... including at Halifax.

Despite leaving Leeds on time and not experiencing any notable hold ups the outbound service was running late by the time we arrived at Hebden Bridge.

More annoying was that I went for the 16:42 home, which was cancelled. The following 16:52 was running several minutes late and was unsurprisingly full and standing all the way to Leeds.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Met some friends in Hebden Bridge for lunch and a couple of drinks yesterday, so let the train take the strain.
> 
> New 195 units both ways, 3 car on the way out, 2 car on the way back.
> They're better than what went before, but so they should be given the age of the other stock.
> ...


Normal service has been resumed then.

Halifax to Bradford should be 14:57, Bradford to Halifax should be 13:11

The curve on Platform 1 at Halifax is causing problems, so most are stopping further along where it's straighter.


----------



## Globalti (12 Jan 2020)

Who wants this DVD? PM your address and I'll drop it in the post next week.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2020)

I had a potter about today around the Castleford/Pontefract area
Including portions of the 'Wakefield Wheel' & a couple of bridleways

I followed this, but with no map, from _#3_ to _#6, _then circumnavigated Pontefract Park/Racecourse

I've seen this bridge before, when _ParkRun_ning there, but never photographed it before
It's the Pontefract Monkhill - 'Xscape' - Castleford line (built as part of the 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Methley Line')





Seen from the other side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3680430



After passing under the M62, in the underpass, it's an immediate (pedestrian) crossing
Taken from the Park
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/587138

Stop, Look & Listen.....
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3009069


It's a heck of a drag, up to Monkhill!!!


----------



## Venod (12 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've seen this bridge before, when _ParkRun_ning there, but never photographed it before



I have often wondered what the purpose of the short tunnel was, as you can see from your linked pic you could walk through it, is that gate in the fence locked ?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Jan 2020)

Venod said:


> I have often wondered what the purpose of the short tunnel was, as you can see from your linked pic you could walk through it, is that gate in the fence locked ?


Yes it is. & there's one at the other side too

TheGeograph link states it's a (restricted/ no access) nature area to the north-eastern side
Aerial views back this up


----------



## Venod (12 Jan 2020)

Looks likw the area at the other side of the railway was bigger before the M62 was built, it could have all been the park pre railway.

http://www.archiuk.com/cgi-bin/buil...=-1.320146&password=freesearch@freesearch.com


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Normal service has been resumed then.
> 
> Halifax to Bradford should be 14:57, Bradford to Halifax should be 13:11
> 
> The curve on Platform 1 at Halifax is causing problems, so most are stopping further along where it's straighter.



While waiting to board at Leeds there was a noticeable gap to the platform, and step up, compared to a 14x or 15x. Not huge, but noticeable.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> New 195 units both ways, 3 car on the way out, 2 car on the way back.



Bearing in mind the various issues they've been having, that brings up worrying mental images.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Jan 2020)

Meanwhile in south Germany:






Construction of the new high speed line from Stuttgart-Munich continues, causing chaos because it is effectively a 100km long construction site. Unfortunately no-one told the construction company that not everyone travels by car so cycle routes are closed without warning.

This is where the line crosses the Stuttgart-Tübingen main line, there's a chord under construction behind the camera which means the main bypass through the town I just cycled through is blocked

This raises the question of why it needed building in the first place.

Notice absence of fence alongside railway. Strangely this does not cause death and maiming on an industrial scale as citizens generally manage to stay off the track despite absence of a physical barrier.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Bearing in mind the various issues they've been having, that brings up worrying mental images.





It does of course raise the question as to why Northern were allowed to order 2-car units considering the long standing overcrowding issues they face across the network. Obviously it's down to cost, but it's something rail users will now have to live with for the next 20 years.

I think that 4 car is the maximum train length for some of the platforms on the Calder Valley ( @classic33 can probably confirm that) and they really need to run at least 3 car trains on all services. Too many services are still using aging 2 car trains. There simply isn't room on the trains to take anyone else out of their cars as thing stand.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> It does of course raise the question as to why Northern were allowed to order 2-car units considering the long standing overcrowding issues they face across the network. Obviously it's down to cost, but it's something rail users will now have to live with for the next 20 years.
> 
> I think that 4 car is the maximum train length for some of the platforms on the Calder Valley ( @classic33 can probably confirm that) and they really need to run at least 3 car trains on all services. Too many services are still using aging 2 car trains. There simply isn't room on the trains to take anyone else out of their cars as thing stand.


It's the newer "stations", Bramley & Low Moor(wooden platforms) that have dictated the length of the trains.

New Pudsey was built to take a six car unit. Bradford Interchange, platforms 1 & 2, were built for 8 plus separate loco. Halifax has taken 17 coaches, with a steam hauled service.

They're looking at reopening Platform 3, Halifax, from the bridge and operating 4 coach units from it.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> It does of course raise the question as to why Northern were allowed to order 2-car units considering the long standing overcrowding issues they face across the network. Obviously it's down to cost, but it's something rail users will now have to live with for the next 20 years.
> 
> I think that 4 car is the maximum train length for some of the platforms on the Calder Valley ( @classic33 can probably confirm that) and they really need to run at least 3 car trains on all services. Too many services are still using aging 2 car trains. *There simply isn't room on the trains to take anyone else out of their cars as thing stand.*


The seating, allow more on board.


----------



## NorthernDave (12 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's the newer "stations", Bramley & Low Moor(wooden platforms) that have dictated the length of the trains.
> 
> New Pudsey was built to take a six car unit. Bradford Interchange, platforms 1 & 2, were built for 8 plus separate loco. Halifax has taken 17 coaches, with a steam hauled service.
> 
> They're looking at reopening Platform 3, Halifax, from the bridge and operating 4 coach units from it.



Thanks.

The plans to reopen the long closed platform at Halifax sums up the lack of understanding the authorities have regarding public transport. There have been similar calls to reopen long closed suburban stations in Leeds recently too, all of which are pointless until they sort out capacity issues in the network across the region. There is no point having new stations or platforms when there are insufficient trains to carry the passengers they already have.


----------



## classic33 (12 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Thanks.
> 
> The plans to reopen the long closed platform at Halifax sums up the lack of understanding the authorities have regarding public transport. There have been similar calls to reopen long closed suburban stations in Leeds recently too, all of which are pointless until they sort out capacity issues in the network across the region. There is no point having new stations or platforms when there are insufficient trains to carry the passengers they already have.


They can't reopen Platforms 3, 4 & 5, fully, because they sold the old station building to Eureka, along with the old goods yard. 

You can see where they are exploring putting the entrance, under the footbridge, at Halifax. They've reopened the old steps down to the tunnel under the station. With the "New entrance" being from the lower side, from the car park "that will be built" at the far end of Macks, near Stoney Royd Cemetery.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> It's the newer "stations", Bramley & Low Moor(wooden platforms) that have dictated the length of the trains.



I find that astonishing: aren't the platforms built to a standard length, ie the length of the longest train?


----------



## robjh (13 Jan 2020)

Update to my own post (below) : this wasn't a redundant stock movement, but a diversion of ECML trains via Ely on that day. I guess if I'd looked carefully I would have seen passengers on that train. 


robjh said:


> This came through Foxton, near Cambridge, as I was waiting for a train yesterday morning. It is a class 67 hauling a complete class 91 + driving trailer class 82 ECML train set - I assume this is decommissioned stock being moved to sidings at Ely for storage.
> View attachment 499231


----------



## classic33 (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I find that astonishing: aren't the platforms built to a standard length, ie the length of the longest train?


Yes, but the newer rolling stock is longer than that in use when they were built.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Yes, but the newer rolling stock is longer than that in use when they were built.



This suggests a certain lack of joined up thinking.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Jan 2020)

robjh said:


> Update to my own post (below) : this wasn't a redundant stock movement, but a diversion of ECML trains via Ely on that day. I guess if I'd looked carefully I would have seen passengers on that train.



I still think if class 91's as "New"...


----------



## robjh (13 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I still think if class 91's as "New"...


Me too, as I do the 90s. The Greater Anglia ones are due to be replaced imminently by new Stadler class 745 bimodal units, and in the meantime the remaining locomotives are looking rather uncared for - this one was at Stratford on the 4th of January with a taped-over headlight and collision damage on the end nearest the camera.


----------



## Spartak (15 Jan 2020)

Westerleigh Oil Terminal this lunchtime, 60024 arriving & 75010 in the sidings.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Jan 2020)

Bridge plate, on the footbridge at Normanton Station

There was a 'track-crossing' there. but those are (I understand) being phased out






This is the bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5417792

July '12
Returning with the_ Scarborough Spa Express_, I think?


----------



## NorthernDave (15 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I find that astonishing: aren't the platforms built to a standard length, ie the length of the longest train?



Oh that's nothing (but don't forget that up here in the frozen North we've had years of a 2-car 144 being the best we could hope for...). Brand new station have been opened at Low Moor, Kirkstall Forge and Apperley Bridge in West Yorkshire in the last few years at a cost of tens of millions of £s, yet despite 4 or 5 trains per hour passing in either direction, there has only been track capacity to timetable one stopping train an hour each way.
A new park & ride station is currently being built at Thorpe Park on the Leeds - York line between Garforth and Cross Gates despite passengers already being unable to board at either of those two stations at the peaks and long standing capacity issues precluding running any more stopping trains on that line. Trains that used to stop at those stations now run through non-stop "to improve reliability". There is speculation that once Thorpe Park opens, services will be reduced further at Cross Gates, letting it wither on the vine.
Unbelievably, plans have now been lodged to build another new station near the White Rose Centre on the Leeds - Huddersfield - Manchester line a few hundred yards from the existing station at Cottingley, which will face exactly the same issues as that line is apparently already beyond capacity.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Oh that's nothing (but don't forget that up here in the frozen North we've had years of a 2-car 144 being the best we could hope for...). Brand new station have been opened at Low Moor, Kirkstall Forge and Apperley Bridge in West Yorkshire in the last few years at a cost of tens of millions of £s, yet despite 4 or 5 trains per hour passing in either direction, there has only been track capacity to timetable one stopping train an hour each way.
> A new park & ride station is currently being built at Thorpe Park on the Leeds - York line between Garforth and Cross Gates despite passengers already being unable to board at either of those two stations at the peaks and long standing capacity issues precluding running any more stopping trains on that line. Trains that used to stop at those stations now run through non-stop "to improve reliability". There is speculation that once Thorpe Park opens, services will be reduced further at Cross Gates, letting it wither on the vine.
> Unbelievably, plans have now been lodged to build another new station near the White Rose Centre on the Leeds - Huddersfield - Manchester line a few hundred yards from the existing station at Cottingley, which will face exactly the same issues as that line is apparently already beyond capacity.


Next time you go to Shipley, note that the guard has to go back over ten foot from the platform edge, on Platform 3, to see either end of the train, and back to the fence, on Platform 4, to try and see both ends.

The track was moved out to accommodate the previous rolling stock, and can just about accommodate current rolling stock. Similar gap and height problems.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2020)

_'Bowers Halt'_ (Junction)
Allerton Bywater

North Eastern Railway (now known as _'The Lines_')

Leeds Road (Allerton Bywater to the left)
IF, it was connected, & not built upon, the track behind me would pass the site of Ledston Station, & pass under Barnsdale Road (Castleford - HookMoor - 'Peckfield Bar' - Aberford road)






Looking towards Kippax & Garforth





Now footpath/bridleway/cycleway












http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3283247

The line crossed Leeds Road. by the white houses, up the hill, on the right; 
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4447933
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3283225


https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.7526&lon=-1.3795&layers=10&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Jan 2020)

Could have been the amount of water hitting it, in a wave
Conversely, given the noise on the film clip, a pebble picked up by the water?

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-51139119


----------



## NorthernDave (16 Jan 2020)

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...new-trains-needing-repairs-already-1-10205184

_Northern have admitted that a number of their 52 new trains have already broken down and been taken out of service. A member of Northern staff has told the Yorkshire Post that maintenance issues with the new rolling stock, rather than older trains, are causing cancellations across the Northern network_.

The full depressing tale is at the link above...bring back the Pacers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jan 2020)

My dad was in York today and sent me this photo:






Apparently they were on weed killing Sandite* duty. Anyone know why the cabs manage to be clean(er) though?

*_Corrected: see below._


----------



## Mike_P (16 Jan 2020)

Seems to be a problem with anything new, not helped no doubt by unique features that fitters are uncertain over given no doubt the limited training they have had.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Could have been the amount of water hitting it, in a wave
> Conversely, given the noise on the film clip, a pebble picked up by the water?
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-51139119


I love his comments when news agencies ask for permission to use it. BBC, ITV, Mirror - yes, no problem. Sky, Daily Mail - no chance you scum!


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My dad was in York today and sent me this photo:
> 
> View attachment 500789
> 
> ...



My guess would be that the drivers need clean windows, and object to dirty doors, but the weed killing duty means that they will inevitably get dirty. Hence to save money and avoid cleaning something that will be just as dirty again in a few hours, they have agreed to extend the essential cleaning as far as the doors but no further.


----------



## BrumJim (17 Jan 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Seems to be a problem with anything new, not helped no doubt by unique features that fitters are uncertain over given no doubt the limited training they have had.



The problem appears to be due to a new generation of trains from the major manufacturers building for the UK. Hitachi should be over their teething problems soon, and all new ones should work nicely. Not convinced that Bombardier ones have fully ironed out all issues, and CAF and Stadler are much lower down the learning curve. In a while, when all these new fleets are running nicely, new trains should be introduced into service without too many troubles.


----------



## classic33 (17 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My dad was in York today and sent me this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Air intakes?


----------



## Cycleops (17 Jan 2020)

Don't know if anyone has posted this before but as it says it's a 'must see'.


View: https://youtu.be/-hzQtnz2GuE


----------



## BrumJim (18 Jan 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> My dad was in York today and sent me this photo:
> 
> View attachment 500789
> 
> ...


Sorry. Obvious, but this isn't weedkiller, it's sandite. Sand and glue. Stops wheels sliding on the tracks, but gets everywhere and sticks to metal. Which is what it is supposed to do.

Wrong time of year for weedkiller.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jan 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Sorry. Obvious, but this isn't weedkiller, it's sandite. Sand and glue. Stops wheels sliding on the tracks, but gets everywhere and sticks to metal. Which is what it is supposed to do.
> 
> Wrong time of year for weedkiller.



Thanks, that explains a lot. I'll pass the info on to my Dad...


----------



## classic33 (18 Jan 2020)

BrumJim said:


> Sorry. Obvious, but this isn't weedkiller, it's sandite. Sand and glue. Stops wheels sliding on the tracks, but gets everywhere and sticks to metal. Which is what it is supposed to do.
> 
> Wrong time of year for weedkiller.


Why not on the cabs though?

And I'm blaming @Andy in Germany for asking.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Jan 2020)

classic33 said:


> Why not on the cabs though?
> 
> And I'm blaming @Andy in Germany for asking.



As before - cabs would have been cleaned to ensure that the drivers can see out. They will also have insisited on the doors and side windows being cleaned, as Sandite is unpleasant stuff. To clean the rest of the train would be a lot of work, and not much point since within an hour or two it would be just as bad.

I'm sure that they will get a good clean at the end of the leaf-fall season.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jan 2020)

A remaining rail, of the East & West Yorkshire Union Railway - the other is lightly covered
(well, there are other reminders, but not at this particular spot)
This was a line to the quarries at the top of Thorpe Lane


It's on Milner Lane, just off the A61 (main Leeds - Wakefield road) at Robin Hood; where the northbound road starts to descend towards Leadwell Lane, & _The_ _Halfway House_ pub






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3916955

Scroll down to _Armitages Quarry Branch_; http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/E&WYUR.htm

1905 25"/mile' https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.7389&lon=-1.5104&layers=168&b=1



Presumably the gate-pillars that are marked on the 25" map


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jan 2020)

Today

Apologies for glare; time of day & Sun position

Spofforth

Just 4 arches,
Built by the_ North Eastern Railway _for the Wetherby-Harrogate line 
(in use; 1848-1964)



















http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/spofforth/index.shtml

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Church Fenton Harrogate.htm

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1717656

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6153956


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Jan 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Tues 7th
> 
> Senior Management was undertaking some consultancy work at Scarborough Hospital
> I arranged for a days annual-leave & drove her up (thus earning _brownie points_?)
> ...


Class 68s look mean. Better without the yellow ends, too (yellow ends are no longer mandatory if you have the right type of headlight).


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Jan 2020)

I was in Tübingen last week, unusually on a week day because I was being interviewed.

Because I can't do anything the simple way I caught the train there via another appointment and then cycled back.

DB is running their newish class 147 locomotives on push-pull services between Stuttgart and Tübingen, instead of the 143's that I used to travel behind, or in front of depending on direction.

Line to Stuttgart is behind the camera, I arrived on the railcar in the distance, which trundled through the hills from Herrenberg.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Feb 2020)

I think Class 20s are still used by DRS on weedkilling trains. They were the first diesels delivered under the 1950s Modernisation Plan and a few are still going nearly 70 years later. Single cab design means they are nearly always seen in pairs, nose-to-nose. A mere 1000hp each.

English Electric diesels did pretty well among all the duffers turned out by other manufacturers. Their only real failure was the Baby Deltic. The Class 40 was a bit meh, being too underpowered to replace Gresley steam Pacifics, but was reliable enough.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Feb 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I think Class 20s are still used by DRS on weedkilling trains. They were the first diesels delivered under the 1950s Modernisation Plan and a few are still going nearly 70 years later. Single cab design means they are nearly always seen in pairs, nose-to-nose. A mere 1000hp each.
> 
> English Electric diesels did pretty well among all the duffers turned out by other manufacturers. Their only real failure was the Baby Deltic. The Class 40 was a bit meh, being too underpowered to replace Gresley steam Pacifics, but was reliable enough.



Wasn't one of the problems with the Baby Deltics that their engine was designed to keep going, not stop-and-start as was needed for the traffic it was used on?


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Feb 2020)

Not sure. I know it had a lot of reliability problems which were kind of sorted out just as BR decided to eliminate all classes with a small number in service. The big Deltics had their own issues which were manageable until BR took over maintenance from EE. Both had horrendous emissions of smoke (2-stroke diesels).


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (5 Feb 2020)

Saw this on the Book of Faces and thought it may interest those on this thread:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Feb 2020)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-51387764

We have this, as a memorial at Wakefield Cathedral (where he was Bishop)
There's the official photograph inside, but none of his 'works'
Sadly!!




View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10213966642312438&set=a.10213169383541467&type=3&theater


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Feb 2020)

Due to a change of plans, in what was happening today (originally Scarborough & Whitby), daughter & I headed out for a (late) morning in Harrogate
I drove up the A1 to Wetherby, through the town centre, onto the A661 through Spofforth (*1*), & hence on to Harrogate

Before we even got to Spofforth, I had a detour, to the site of the old Station, off Linton Road in Wetherby
(there was also a 'RaceCourse' station)





















I oh so want that A1 sign!!










Pre signs; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5798829

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/w/wetherby_second/index.shtml

Scroll down to Wetherby
http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Church Fenton Harrogate.htm














*1. *Visited earlier in this thread, for the viaduct


----------



## NorthernDave (13 Feb 2020)

Interesting to note that now Northern are phasing out the Pacers, I've spotted a few single car Class 153s (aka Dogboxes) on the Caldervale line, presumably on the Leeds - Bradford - Halifax - Huddersfield service which was almost exclusively operated by Pacers.

Given the longstanding overcrowding on these lines, a lesson in being careful what you wish for, perhaps?


----------



## classic33 (13 Feb 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Interesting to note that now Northern are phasing out the Pacers, I've spotted a few single car Class 153s (aka Dogboxes) on the Caldervale line, presumably on the Leeds - Bradford - Halifax - Huddersfield service which was almost exclusively operated by Pacers.
> 
> Given the longstanding overcrowding on these lines, a lesson in being careful what you wish for, perhaps?


_"Platform 31/2 at Bradford Interchange!_

Been on a few from Leeds now, usually in the hour before evening peak period.[/I]


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

Passed through Hunslet this morning, after giving daughter a lift into Leeds
It seemed wrong not to have a little visit

Hunslet Engine Works
Jack Lane
















The redundant signs are still there, but there's nothing within the yards, & no national network connection anymore





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ny-offices-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XlKreEB2vIU

http://www.leedsengine.info/leeds/hunslet.asp

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/986098
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4575011


http://www.quarryhunslet.mste.co.uk/public/intro.php


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Feb 2020)

And, 'next door' to the above building







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ks-offices-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XlKsJkB2vIU



















And the glorious iron gate plates still survive!!
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...ring-works-city-and-hunslet-ward#.XlKs30B2vIU












Pre 'refurbishment' (not sure if used, or just 'decorative windows'?) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3845971
http://www.leedsengine.info/leeds/hunslet.asp


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Feb 2020)

I'm doing the letters on an old GNR gate sign in instalments, because it's pretty tedious work. I expect they did them with a roller when they were new. I have a garage wall covered with stuff like this.

Funny how the typesetter grabbed the wrong sized "A" for "AND".


----------



## classic33 (24 Feb 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I'm doing the letters on an old GNR gate sign in instalments, because it's pretty tedious work. I expect they did them with a roller when they were new. I have a garage wall covered with stuff like this.
> 
> Funny how the typesetter grabbed the wrong sized "A" for "AND".


Area around that "A" appears to have damage. Maybe the "A" got damaged and was replaced with what were to hand.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (28 Feb 2020)

*
UPDATE & NEW IMAGES*



Richard A Thackeray said:


> Whilst out with daughter this morning, I pulled over to photograph quite possibly the last remaining (visible) structure connected with the narrow-gauge railway that ran between Ledston Luck Colliery, & Peckfield Colliery, adjacent to the Leeds-York main-line, where it was loaded onto wagons
> 
> I was driving from Castleford, along the (A656) 'Barnsdale Road', which becomes the 'Ridge Road', after Peckfield Bar (where A63, Leeds - Selby crosses it)
> 
> ...



Recently, I've been told that the occupation bridge, & cuttings aren't the only survivors of this colliery narrow-gauge

This afternoon, after a visit to Rothwell Library, I took the long way home
Through Swlliington, down to the '_Old George Roundabout_' as it's locally known (where the '_Selby TurnPike_'/A63, crosses the '_Aberford & Wakefield TurnPike'_/A642), then up past Garforth Cliff, to Peckfield Bar (again, where the A63 crossed the '_Barnsdale & Leeds Road - HookMoor Branch_)
Having managed to pull up safely on this rather busy road, & taking advantage of gaps in the foliage...…. without falling on my posterior, I took what photographs that I could
Apologies for quality, but it was grim weather and the auto-focus was trying to focus on branches instead!!

Lo & behold!, two blocked up apertures!!


To the north side of the A63








To the south-side of A63








The cutting/'tunnel' are more or less, where the power lines pass over the A63
(just left of the 'P' of 'Peckfield)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2754979


----------



## NorthernDave (1 Mar 2020)

So Northern is no more (well Arriva Rail North, anyway) and now everything will be sorted as the government take over running their services.

Apart from the fact it's the same frontline staff, running the same unreliable trains on the same creaking and chronically underfunded infrastructure, what could possibly go wrong?


----------



## classic33 (1 Mar 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> So Northern is no more (well Arriva Rail North, anyway) and now everything will be sorted as the government take over running their services.
> 
> Apart from the fact it's the same frontline staff, running the same unreliable trains on the same creaking and chronically underfunded infrastructure, what could possibly go wrong?


Bear that in mind when the 142's are returned from Neville Hill.

Then think about how you'll get to & from platforms 1 & 2, in Halifax, when they close the footbridge.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Mar 2020)

Finished! Just needs screwing to the garage wall now (it's too big for the actual garden gate, and weighs as much as it).


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Finished! Just needs screwing to the garage wall now (it's too big for the actual garden gate, and weighs as much as it).


Will you be painting the outside edge of the sign black?


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Mar 2020)

No, just the line around the edge is usually done. When they were new I expect they just ran a black roller over the surface.

This is, of course, harder to paint as you need two smooth edges to the black!


----------



## classic33 (2 Mar 2020)

Station staff used to take pride in making certain everything was perfect on the platforms. Usually meant a brush being used.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Mar 2020)

It'll look better when it gets a few rust stains again. I also have an SR wagon "D" plate to put up when I get round to it; they are much less common as the SR was mainly a passenger railway. Will probably relocate the little malachite one to make room for it.

The oval SR plate is, I think, from a brake van.


----------



## NorthernDave (3 Mar 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> So Northern is no more (well Arriva Rail North, anyway) and now everything will be sorted as the government take over running their services.
> 
> Apart from the fact it's the same frontline staff, running the same unreliable trains on the same creaking and chronically underfunded infrastructure, what could possibly go wrong?



You know when I jokingly asked what could possibly go wrong?

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...-will-look-under-public-ownership-2012236?amp

Well, not only have they appointed the former head of Trans-Pennine Express to the board (a company famed for being almost as bad as Northern at running a railway), but they've announced that their priorities are to clean the trains and give the staff new uniforms.

Talk about fiddling while Rome burns...


----------



## classic33 (3 Mar 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> You know when I jokingly asked what could possibly go wrong?
> 
> https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...-will-look-under-public-ownership-2012236?amp
> 
> ...


Allow local councils to take some control!!
I'd not trust the local council to operate a Brio train set.

I read the deep cleaning means more older rolling stock back on the rails. The newer stock shouldn't require deep cleaning.

Calderdale Council looking to close the footbridge to platforms 1 & 2, with new access, to platform 3, from the tunnel underneath the station. Awaiting an answer as to how you're expected to get to P1 & P2, when they close it.

Bear in mind Leeds is a Northern run/controlled station.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Mar 2020)

Part of the extended garden of the house-and-cat-sit we're doing while I recover from the back op.
The left-right hump and fence is a remnant of the single-track railway between Lydford and Coryton, Devon. Followed to the right, I think, would bring you to the site of Liddaton Halt. To the left, Coryton, and on to Launceston in Cornwall.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Mar 2020)

Last Saturday (29th) whilst in York, with daughter

The old Station Signal Box
Now an 'upstairs/downstairs' retail unit

I'm not sure, when it was 'handed over'?







https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1984818
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101256554-railway-station-micklegate-ward#.XmIdFEB2vIU


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Last Saturday (29th) whilst in York, with daughter
> 
> The old Station Signal Box
> Now an 'upstairs/downstairs' retail unit
> ...



About there is usually where I meet my parents when I go to visit.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> About there is usually where I meet my parents when I go to visit.



Before it was redeveloped, about 10 years ago(?) Wakefield Bus Station had a clock, that lots of people met under
(Like any similar location, nationwide)

I met my (now) wife there, 33 years ago
Well... she was with Jane, a mutual friend, who introduced us
(I still blame her, whenever I see her )

The new station stands slightly to the east, on the site of the old bus depot (Borough Road)


----------



## Spartak (6 Mar 2020)

Picture taken on tonight's commute.... 
The disused Pill - Portishead line south of Bristol.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Mar 2020)

Sunday looks like it's going to be a 'family day-out'
I've suggested Pickering & Thornton-le-Dale

With a route there (or back) via Helmsley & Ampleforth

I'll hazard a guess that most of you know one of the reasons for Pickering
Even though it's not open for the season, till 6th April, there's bound to be some activity so close to the date?
(well, and for the 'geographs' thread too!!)
For those that may not, shame on you!!

Pickering; https://www.nymr.co.uk/
Thorton-le-Dale; https://mathewsons.co.uk/ (it's the garage featured in the TV series _'Bangers & Cash'_)
Ampleforth (or to be more accurate, Gilling East) https://rsme.org.uk/index.php

YES!!, there will be photographs

*EDIT @ 11:51*
The other directions journey will be via Sutton Bank & Thirsk, which I like as a market town


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Mar 2020)

I don't think this has been posted here before...

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD3QlR98--A

[gets coat]


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Mar 2020)

A





203 314-0 Lurking outside Stuttgart station. This is one of a number of locomotives originally built by East German railways, as the V-100 class, & rebuilt extensively by Alstom after they were withdrawn by DB. This is one of those subsequently bought by DB Netz, which is similar to Network Rail in the UK.

I'm not sure why they come with a towel rack though, perhaps someone can advise.






Looking the other direction, this shows why there's a permanently allocated shunter; this has been built to supply the massive building site in the middle of Stuttgart where DB is rebuilding the main railway station, in a project that will probably cost about 20 billion Euros, turning the entire station through 90°, lowering it underground and in the process reducing its capacity. Well done there.

As far as I can tell the siding at right are for stabling wagons for taking away spoil, the track in the centre leads to unloading points, the road on the left, believe it or not leads about 5 kilometres into Stuttgart and disappears into the massive hole: it's exclusively for the construction vehicles and is kept entirely separate from other roads (this in a city that "can't find the space" to make cycle lanes). The track just visible to the extreme left is the main line into Stuttgart from the north.

It'd make an interesting model, as there's a lot of movement, normally there are several locomotives stabled near where the class 203 was standing, but of course because I happened to be there with a camera they all vanished...


----------



## BrumJim (12 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> A
> 203 314-0 Lurking outside Stuttgart station. This is one of a number of locomotives originally built by East German railways, as the V-100 class, & rebuilt extensively by Alstom after they were withdrawn by DB. This is one of those subsequently bought by DB Netz, which is similar to Network Rail in the UK.
> 
> I'm not sure why they come with a towel rack though, perhaps someone can advise.



Feng Shui.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday looks like it's going to be a 'family day-out'
> I've suggested Pickering & Thornton-le-Dale
> 
> With a route there (or back) via Helmsley & Ampleforth
> ...




Sadly there was nothing happening at Pickering Station, just the teak LNER coaches at the platform (out of the worst of the winters weather, I guess?)
Plenty of volunteers about though, & at least a dozen in the same café as us
(always a good sign, when 'locals' use it)


Gilling East was also quiet, with just a trio of guys there, performing a bit of track-repair
We did get invited in, to have a look at the grounds though
I did expect some 'pre-season' running from an engine or two?








I seem to recall that this covers some 'underground' sidings?























This lift is for the bigger guages









View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7z8GpmZI30



View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2xu5I6S0Dyk


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Mar 2020)

On the way back from photographing 'Black Dicks Temple'. I passed the National Coal Mining Museum, & stopped to photograph an outside exhibit














https://preservedbritishsteamlocomo...rn-works-no-7298-christopher-progress-0-6-0t/
Before it was moved to road-side display; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4645387


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> On the way back from photographing 'Black Dicks Temple'. I passed the National Coal Mining Museum, & stopped to photograph an outside exhibit
> View attachment 509028
> 
> 
> ...



I love the vagueness of that address: "Near Wakefield..."

By way of a contrast in technology, this high-tech piece of kit insinuated its way into Emmendingen station while I was waiting for my train back today:






Normally I'm all for interesting big yellow machines but I was a bit apprehensive about this one as I knew there had been problems (probably a suicide, sadly) earlier in the line to the south, but my train came along on time and as it did, this trundled off towards Freiburg.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I love the vagueness of that address: "Near Wakefield..."



Wakefield was still _*the*_ County town at that point, so in a way it is a bit odd to us
But, there would have been no such thing as postcodes back then

Wakefield, was the centre of a very large area over the centuries
The jurisdiction of its Manorial Courts, for example, extended as far west as Todmorden (from the 1300s till into the 1800s)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Mar 2020)

66 047
Womersley Road Level Crossing
Knottingley

YES!, I was outside of the barriers, but leaning over


















I was at the other side of the crossing to this image
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3616758


----------



## Mike_P (19 Mar 2020)

Northern have today announced trains may be cancelled at short notice, er...same as been then.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Mar 2020)

'Freight Van' body
In the fields between Newmarket Lane/B6135 (Methley) & the course of the East & West Yorksshrie Union Railway









Access, at the far end of this terraced row
It's more or less, where the 'S' is, in 'Methley Lanes'

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/39762


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Mar 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 66 047
> Womersley Road Level Crossing
> Knottingley
> 
> ...



My word, there's posh: swirly colours and logos. a long way from the pairs of class 20's and grimy HAA wagons I remember...


----------



## rogerzilla (25 Mar 2020)

Class 20s look pretty funky in DRS livery. They are truly ancient - they've outlived a lot of people born at the same time! Very simple, though, and there isn't anything else in that (Type 1) power range.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

It seems that Northallerton has moved over 40miles

Circa 2 miles east of Wakefield city-centre; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3675625






*Edit @ 12:22*


And it's certainly not NewLands Lane, at that point either
The closest named road that I can see (or know of) is 'Half Moon Lane'
Kirkthorpe (*1*)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6093263


It comes out, in the village, near a 1780s House; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2079292
Plus, there's a 1595 'Hospital' - more correctly, an Almshouse; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2388953


*1*. a 'conservation village'. as is Heath, approximately 1/2 mile to the south-west, but that has a LOT more houses worthy of the term


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Mar 2020)

Lost opportunity for a skew arch there. I do like skew arches.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Mar 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Lost opportunity for a skew arch there. I do like skew arches.


It may originally been, but it's been rebuilt/re-decked at some point


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Mar 2020)

At work yesterday afternoon, one of the other staff told me about a minature railway in the woods that he walks his Dogs in
After a brief search, it turns out to be this
Just over a mile from the 'White Rose Shopping Centre'

http://churwellwoodlandrailway.simplesite.com/423638325

Plus there's this one, a similar distance to the other side of 'W R S C' (just off Bradford Road, between jct 41/M1 & jct 28/M62)
https://sites.google.com/site/westridingsmallloco/home
I've been there a few times, as we knew one of the 'main men', before he passed away


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
After dropping daughters car off for an MoT test, & whilst waiting for the phone-call to walk back to collect it


Lady Ann Road
(at junction with Primrose Hill)
Batley

Long, dark, sloping, very restricted height (under 6foot points!)




















From the west side;








https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-mdl131-lady-ann-road-subway-batley-east-ward

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5428637
Only one light working, at the moment; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5428646
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5434006


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Mar 2020)

This morning
On way home after daughters car had been for an MoT test

Jack Lane
Crackedge
Batley






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...dl124-jack-lane-batley-east-ward#.XoH1_UBFzIU


From the other side;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1764636


----------



## DCBassman (31 Mar 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Class 20s look pretty funky in DRS livery. They are truly ancient - they've outlived a lot of people born at the same time! Very simple, though, and there isn't anything else in that (Type 1) power range.


Still a couple used by LT for specials when using Metropolitan No1 and/or Sarah Siddons, usually in conjunction with the 4TC coach set.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Apr 2020)

If anyone else has this years Hornby calendar (from the eponymous magazine)
This amazing layout is on one of the months

120 foot of 'O gauge' East Coast Main Line 


View: https://www.facebook.com/glorioussteam/videos/211015150192916/UzpfSTE2MDE1MDg0MzY6MTAyMjAzMTkzMzU0MDU3OTU/


----------



## plantfit (12 Apr 2020)

Loved the deltic,well done thanks for sharing


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Apr 2020)

It seems to have its own YouTube channel


https://www.youtube.com/user/overpeover/videos


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2020)

For my 'allowed exercise' tomorrow, I might have a ride along here, from Allerton Bywater, through to Garforth, as it's now a cycle-way/footpath/bridleway
(I've been on the 'A-B' to Bowers Halt section before)

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm
https://cyclingroundyorkshire.wordp...ay-connecting-garforth-kippax-and-castleford/


----------



## Mike_P (18 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> For my 'allowed exercise' tomorrow, I might have a ride along here, from Allerton Bywater, through to Garforth, as it's now a cycle-way/footpath/bridleway


But is it wide enough for social distancing? All such routes near me are usually at most 2m wide and often less.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Apr 2020)

Mike_P said:


> But is it wide enough for social distancing? All such routes near me are usually at most 2m wide and often less.


I appreciate that point, but as I'll not be stopping to talk to anyone (*1*), and over-taking in a few seconds, it's not as great an issue as it could be


*1. *Offhand, I only know one person who lives out that way, one of our Nurses, she rides horses, but I believe she's working tomorrow daytime


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> For my 'allowed exercise' tomorrow, I might have a ride along here, from Allerton Bywater, through to Garforth, as it's now a cycle-way/footpath/bridleway
> (I've been on the 'A-B' to Bowers Halt section before)
> 
> http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm
> https://cyclingroundyorkshire.wordp...ay-connecting-garforth-kippax-and-castleford/


The Lines'
Built as '_Leeds, Castleford and Pontefract Junction Railway'_ (Ledston Branch)

Rode along it this morning
Reasonably busy, but not overly.....

Link here; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/your-ride-today.173254/post-5962318
There are, also comments/numbered points at the bottom of the article, with links to pictures in other parts of the site too


----------



## NorthernDave (19 Apr 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> The Lines'
> Built as '_Leeds, Castleford and Pontefract Junction Railway'_ (Ledston Branch)
> 
> Rode along it this morning
> ...



How was it - presumably ok from the tone of your post?

There have been several moaning Minnie's on social media about cyclists brazenly cycling along there over the last couple of weeks, presumably from people who were also using The Lines...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Apr 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> How was it - presumably ok from the tone of your post?
> 
> There have been several moaning Minnie's on social media about cyclists brazenly cycling along there over the last couple of weeks, presumably from people who were also using The Lines...



Quite a few on there too
Mainly family groups, but also a lot of walkers (with/without children, or dogs)

I spoke to most, as I passed, be it 
"Good Morning". "On Your Left", "Thankyou", etc.....

Not a single bad word from anyone


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Apr 2020)

I have finally completed the set of Big Four RCH wagon plates. Southern Railway ones aren't too common.


----------



## Hover Fly (21 Apr 2020)

Heysham to glow works flasks just passed, over an hour early.


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2020)

BBC News - Goose lays eggs at railway station during lockdown
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-52355561


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> BBC News - Goose lays eggs at railway station during lockdown
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-52355561


It could have laid it on one of the signals, slowing trains down. 

Would anyone have noticed though?


----------



## NorthernDave (21 Apr 2020)

https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...e-yorkshire-heritage-railway-collapse-2543396

I think anyone who has used Keighley station might argue about how recently Pacers have been in normal service through there for Northern - they were the regular units on the Leeds - Lancaster / Morecambe service until recently.


----------



## Mike_P (22 Apr 2020)

LNER have put on their YouTube channel can rides, unfortunately IMO too speeded up.


----------



## flake99please (22 Apr 2020)

LNER should let Don Coffey record & edit the footage. I would rather watch 5 hours in real time, than 200 miles in 5 minutes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Apr 2020)

flake99please said:


> LNER should let Don Coffey record & edit the footage. I would rather watch 5 hours in real time, than 200 miles in 5 minutes.



I wondered if anyone else watched his videos. He is getting better with each one. I used to have them riunning while I did something else but with the information in the captions I find I get distracted these days...

For variety, I also like Japanese channel Nagomi View, although I'd recommend Google translate and Open Railway Map as a companion.

I'm currently watching a video from the Kintetsu Interurban railway from Osaka, the ugliest city I've ever seen, to the very beautiful Kashikojima, passing through Beautiful Wife's home town of Ise:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2020)

Today
During my 'allowed exercise'


Upton Station (as was)
_Hull, Barnsley & West Riding Junction Railway_

This is south-west of the station site, at the opposite side of Doncaster Road (A638)







The line opened in 1885
This section closed to passengers in 1931, and to freight in 1967.


The platform still exists, in fairly reasonable condition






I don't think my digital compact liked the dappled sunlight?











Accessed via this gate/hurdle
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4341623

Some details here;
http://www.hullandbarnsleyrailway.org.uk/mapspictures.php
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hull_and_Barnsley_Railway


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (25 Apr 2020)

_Ackworth Viaduct _
(over the River Went)
Baghill (Pontefract) to Moorthorpe (South Elmsall) line







As seen from Moor-Top, by the Tenter-Hooks & Cenetery


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Apr 2020)

I took the Wayfarer out for a quick explore a couple of weeks back, looking for the old station in Neuhausen, to the south of us. Neuhausen used to be a terminus for the local metre gauge rural tramway from Esslingen, and a railway from Stuttgart: The line from Stuttgart was diverted to become the S-Bahn (Metro/Interurban) to the airport. Of course the local government promised that it would be rebuilt the last 5 kilometres to Neuhausen, and of course they lost interest after the airport was done and it didn't actually happen. The skulduggery surrounding the closure of the tramway would have done credit to Ernest Marples.






The old railway is now a cycleway for most of the route. After branching from the current alignment which goes directly under the airport it follows a road into Bernhausen to the south, which is now the end of the S-Bahn. On the edge of the town it passes some older factories which look like they were rail served. I'll photograph those another time.

The alignment/cycleway the othe side of Bernhausen looks pretty promising at first...






But Neuhausen apparently doesn't like cyclists and I had to follow my nose to find the alignment again. The bike is on the old trackbed here:






The old terminus is like closed British stations in the 1980's; dismal, but interesting. I'm guessing this is because there are always plans to reopen the last few kilometres of the line so they can't just demolish it and put something else there.







There are three of these sheds with track going through them, I'm not sure what traffic they carried but I'm guessing it was agricultural as the area around Neuhausen is predominantly used for market gardening, and cabbages.






The third of the sheds is the building at the left.

I'm guessing the one behind the bike was the old general goods shed, now a helpful medium for people with an urgent need to express themselves, but no original thoughts to express.

It'd make a lovely cafe and arts centre.






I'm not sure what that platfoirm was for, possibly cattle and/or wood loading. Currently it's a display shelf for a local tile company. As you can see from the buildings across the road, this waste space is in a fairly well-to-do area. Local businesses include such essentials as a horse and riders outfitters and pet undertakers.

There is still a plan to reopen the line, in fact a study was commissioned in 2018 which produced a suggestion for rebuilding the station for the S-Bahn. It's in German but it has lots of pictures and you can compare it with the Google Maps view above to see what they are aiming for.

It'd be an improvement to be sure but I'd be sad to see the old buildings razed to make the space...

ETA: The English Wikipedia page on the line says that reopening was scheduled for 2019. The German version says the project to reopen the line was delayed, with construction from 2017 and opening in 2021. Judging by the pictures above this hasn't happened...


----------



## NorthernDave (28 Apr 2020)

Starts tonight (Tuesday) on the Yesterday Channel:

https://yesterday.uktv.co.uk/shows/architecture-the-railways-built/episodes/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2020)

Wilton Park
Batley

Built as the _'London & North Western Railway' Birstall Branch_

Now a cycleway/footpath

From the Bradford Road side





https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/54180

http://www.lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Birstall Goods.htm






Looking back towards Batley

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.72543&lon=-1.65018&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Spartak (4 May 2020)

Under the viaduct at Winterbourne Down near Bristol Parkway station.


----------



## robjh (5 May 2020)

Stretham station on the former Ely-St Ives line in Cambridgeshire, which closed to passengers in 1931. 
Curiously, in photos from a few years back the wooden canopy extended further. I wonder if it was cut back to allow high vehicles to get into the adjacent industrial units?


----------



## robjh (10 May 2020)

The former Old North Road station on the LNWR Oxford-Cambridge line, which closed at the end of 1967. The far end has been partially restored with a small length of track and a coach (BR Mk I ?), but it is all private property and I couldn't see it up close.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 May 2020)

Earlier this evening
Daughters car had refused to start this AM, would unlock & click all its solenoids at me
Went out again, this evening, & it wouldn't even unlock, so we pushed it out of the garage, & jump-started it from my Octavia

Thus, I went for a trip in it, to try and charge it a bit


I ended up, doing a loop through Hensall, looking for a particular sign...…… which wasn't where the Geograph map shows it to be
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/243318

I saw the sign at the railway station










The sign can be seen on the Station House, by the fence





Waiting Room
I have no idea it it's still used?


















The gable end












And, at the pub at the other side of the tracks
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2475710


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Earlier this evening
> Daughters car had refused to start this AM, would unlock & click all its solenoids at me
> Went out again, this evening, & it wouldn't even unlock, so we pushed it out of the garage, & jump-started it from my Octavia
> 
> ...



Here's a few more


----------



## NorthernDave (21 May 2020)

Much ado in the local media about the possibility of reopening the Wortley Curve just outside Leeds Station.

https://www.leeds-live.co.uk/news/leeds-news/reopening-abandoned-stretch-leeds-train-18266253

Looks like this scheme gets mentioned every few years and comes to nothing, but with the two lines it will connect both already at capacity it's perhaps not surprising.

The main thrust of its supporters seems to be that it will allow a direct service from Bradford Interchange to London without entering Leeds - there is already a London service via Halifax - and there are also London trains on the electrified line from Bradford Forster Sq, plus it could allow passengers traveling between Wakefield and Bradford to travel direct without changing at Leeds. I'd be surprised if there was a lot of demand for that to be honest.


----------



## classic33 (22 May 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Much ado in the local media about the possibility of reopening the Wortley Curve just outside Leeds Station.
> 
> https://www.leeds-live.co.uk/news/leeds-news/reopening-abandoned-stretch-leeds-train-18266253
> 
> ...


Tata own the land to the outside of the curve. Where the gantry crane, recently removed, was sited. Along with the trackside buildings, which is why all access to the track system there is via a narrow road and a one way system.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 May 2020)

Pop quiz: what was the most numerous class of locomotive to run on UK railways?

Clues:

1. It's not the one you think it is.

2. It was designed by the same man without which the internal combustion engine would be nigh-on impossible.

3. There are none left.


----------



## robjh (22 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Pop quiz: what was the most numerous class of locomotive to run on UK railways?
> 
> Clues:
> 
> ...


Hmm, that's a good question.

None left, you say, so it's not the Black 5, class 47 or 57xx panier.

Before I go off and start googling, I'm going to guess at some sort of Midland Railway 0-6-0. I'll come back later and compare this with other, researched, answers.


----------



## rogerzilla (22 May 2020)

Ooh, very warm!


----------



## rogerzilla (23 May 2020)

But not Midland...

(Confession: Mr Google says it's actually the Class 08 diesel shunter but I'm talking about main line locomotives here).


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 May 2020)

This just appeared in my 'social media'

https://questcottages.co.uk/search/...hokAdjzV9qVkobmNtZn37JjGW9q-ko6LrelQJ_U3KQodM


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> But not Midland...
> 
> (Confession: Mr Google says it's actually the Class 08 diesel shunter but I'm talking about main line locomotives here).


996 built
_"However, about 100 Class 08 diesel shunters still remain in regular use on the network today, mostly in industrial sidings and depot and a further 60 exist in preservation on various heritage railways and continue to shunt wagons, coaches and locos and hauling engineering trains."_

http://www.docbrown.info/docspics/ArchiveSteam/lococlass08.htm


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2020)

Not sure the question is wholly correct as if it's not any that have been mentioned surely it's a generic type, such as a Midland 0-6-0, which actually comprises a number of different classes.


----------



## DCBassman (24 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This just appeared in my 'social media'
> 
> https://questcottages.co.uk/search/...hokAdjzV9qVkobmNtZn37JjGW9q-ko6LrelQJ_U3KQodM


There's a Toad on the Teign Valley Railway near Exeter that I've stayed in, some years back now. Great fun! The owner had a collection of odd timetables, and one edition of the Liskeard-Looe timetable. "We've got one of those! It's our sons on the cover!" He was most impressed!


----------



## robjh (24 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> But not Midland...
> 
> (Confession: Mr Google says it's actually the Class 08 diesel shunter but I'm talking about main line locomotives here).


After googling, I guess the answer - give or take the possible number of 08s - is the LNWR DX class 0-6-0, built from 1858 to 1862 and all scrapped by the 1930s.
943 built according to Wikipedia.


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Not sure the question is wholly correct as if it's not any that have been mentioned surely it's a generic type, such as a Midland 0-6-0, which actually comprises a number of different classes.


LMS Fowler Class 4F, 575 built.


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> LMS Fowler Class 4F, 575 built.


and the MR version and the MR 3Fs,2Fs,1Fs... of numerous different classes


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> and the MR version and the MR 3Fs,2Fs,1Fs... of numerous different classes


There's a 3F on display at the K&WVR, meaning there's at least one remaining.


----------



## Mike_P (24 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> There's a 3F on display at the K&WVR, meaning there's at least one remaining.


That's a MR 4F - 192 were built by the MR with the LMS adding as you say 575 plus another five built for the SD&JR


----------



## classic33 (24 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> That's a MR 4F - 192 were built by the MR with the LMS adding as you say 575 plus another five built for the SD&JR


47279 on static display at Oxenhope?


----------



## rogerzilla (25 May 2020)

Yes, LNWR DX Goods. Some of them made it to LMS days. Utterly forgotten now, along with John Ramsbottom, who also invented the metal piston ring, water trough and the first safety valve that couldn't be tampered with.


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2020)

classic33 said:


> 47279 on static display at Oxenhope?


That a 0-6-0T not a 0-6-0


----------



## Mike_P (25 May 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Yes, LNWR DX Goods. Some of them made it to LMS days. Utterly forgotten now, along with John Ramsbottom, who also invented the metal piston ring, water trough and the first safety valve that couldn't be tampered with.


Dug out the relevant Locomotives Illustrated this morning - 863 built by the LNWR to its own orders commencing in 1857 but one (no.550) was sold in 1861 to the Portpatrick Railway and then exchanged for No.638 in 1862. No.550 then passed via Beyer Peacock to the Swedish State Railway. Six completed in 1871 (Nos 2039-2044) were sold after two months to the L&Y for whom a further 80 were built. Construction of the last examples for the LNWR took place in 1872 while those for the L&Y were built through to 1874. Consequently the number in use on the LNWR was a maximum, the magazine says, of 857 but I make it 855. 

28 built in 1860-1 had smaller cylinders; all but one eventually received the class standard.
Those built up to April 1861 were named and by 1863 all were nameless, while cast numberplates were fitted from 1873.

Between 1881 and 1899 500 were rebuilt as "Super DX" and it was 89 of those that made it to LMS days along with just one DX that was scrapped in Jan 1923 and only 13 "Super DX"s lasted long enough to be renumbered - 8000, 8007, 8010, 8014, 8015, 8019, 8029, 8051, 8058, 8060, 8064, 8072 and 8084.

Other changes (not necessarily on all locos) included filling in open splashers, metal brakeblocks replacing wooden ones, plain Webb chimney replacing the originals, fitting of anti-vacuum valves from 1890 (but discarded in 1903), fitting of vacuum brakes (from c 1897) and from 1899 the sloping front firebox being replaced by a vertical one with circular door.


----------



## Mike_P (26 May 2020)

Yesterday ride took me past the former station at Masham, inconveniently situated around a mile east of the town on the wrong side of the River Ure so it was an relatively early casualty in losing passenger services on New Years Day 1931 apart from occasional excursion trains. Goods services were withdrawn in November 1963. From 1906 a siding extended from the goods yard across the road, the metal gates on the left side of the road look suspicious in this respect, to a yard from where a narrow gauge railway ran westwards in connection with the building of Roundhill Reservoir by Harrogate Corporation and subsequently Leighton Reservoir by Leeds Corporation. The narrow gauge line was lifted in 1932/33 and of light construction with timber trestle viaducts including across the River Ure little trace of it exists today .


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2020)

This afternoon, during a potter around

There can't be many on this thread, who don't know this name?










https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/955146


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This afternoon, during a potter around
> 
> There can't be many on this thread, who don't know this name?
> 
> ...



And, to the north side of the buildings/compound, there are still tracks in the tarmac
This is one of the two sets, & cleared since I was last down there


The furthest point that can be seen in the picture is the embankment for the M1
jct 39 to right
jct 40 to left
















The other set, a few yards to my left; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3096978


Seen here, crossing the road just left of the wording _'Railway Wagon Works_'
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=16&lat=53.65594&lon=-1.53939&layers=10&b=1


*EDIT @ 17:35*
If you open this, & look at the aerial shot, this crossing to the top of the frame
https://www.ossett.net/beyond/Charles_Roberts.html


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 May 2020)

This afternoon, during a _potter around_

Bridge over the River Calder, carrying the Barnsley - Wakefield KirkGate line

It's at the bottom of Broadcut Road
It has a 'hidden extra', a footpath to Charles Street & Millfield Road










It also carries water-pipes
Looking south, with the Calder flowing right to left






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2375013

From the Horbury side; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5748464

And, from the inside

View: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10210979299990747&set=a.10208170096922426&type=3&theater


----------



## NorthernDave (30 May 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Yesterday ride took me past the former station at Masham, inconveniently situated around a mile east of the town on the wrong side of the River Ure so it was an relatively early casualty in losing passenger services on New Years Day 1931 apart from occasional excursion trains. Goods services were withdrawn in November 1963. From 1906 a siding extended from the goods yard across the road, the metal gates on the left side of the road look suspicious in this respect, to a yard from where a narrow gauge railway ran westwards in connection with the building of Roundhill Reservoir by Harrogate Corporation and subsequently Leighton Reservoir by Leeds Corporation. The narrow gauge line was lifted in 1932/33 and of light construction with timber trestle viaducts including across the River Ure little trace of it exists today .
> View attachment 525271



Is the former station still a campsite? We stayed there years ago.
There was (hopefully still is) a tearooms in the former station building that not only did an excellent breakfast, but did one of the best afternoon teas I've ever had.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2020)

Great news for fans of Pacers...but possibly not such great news for other rail users

https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2020/0...r-trains-are-coming-back-to-the-mainline.html


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Great news for fans of Pacers...but possibly not such great news for other rail users
> 
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2020/0...r-trains-are-coming-back-to-the-mainline.html


That's earlier than I thought. Some guards, whilst it was Arriva "operated" were saying they'd be running them next year as well.

They've been allowed to keep the 153's running, on certain routes.


----------



## NorthernDave (2 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> That's earlier than I thought. Some guards, whilst it was Arriva "operated" were saying they'd be running them next year as well.
> 
> They've been allowed to keep the 153's running, on certain routes.



As things stand I suppose the extra space is handy for social distancing as I doubt they'll be running them full at the moment.
I am surprised they've kept the 142s rather than the marginally more modern 143/144 units, presumably due to cost / lease co arrangements.


----------



## classic33 (2 Jun 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> As things stand I suppose the extra space is handy for social distancing as I doubt they'll be running them full at the moment.
> I am surprised they've kept the 142s rather than the marginally more modern 143/144 units, presumably due to cost / lease co arrangements.


They've only just refitted the 142's though.
https://www.rmt.org.uk/news/rmt-exposes-the-northern-pacer-scandal/


----------



## ozboz (5 Jun 2020)

More Honours for Capt Tom


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jun 2020)

Ah, it's not like in "real" GWR days when they cast a big brass nameplate and the engine kept it for life (or until politics* or complaints from the named person** forced a change).

*LNER A4 Union Of South Africa was Osprey for a while during apartheid, the original Osprey having been renamed after an LNER bigwig

**some of the Earls didn't like their titles being applied to the Castle class. A smoky steam engine ferrying the proles to the seaside? How ghastly.


----------



## Mike_P (5 Jun 2020)

None of the Captain Tom rail namings quite hit the mark IMO as this bus does
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/coronavirus-outbreak.256913/post-5964173
and which since those photos has also acquired blue NHS hearts


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (5 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Ah, it's not like in "real" GWR days when they cast a big brass nameplate and the engine kept it for life (or until politics* or complaints from the named person** forced a change).
> 
> *LNER A4 Union Of South Africa was Osprey for a while during apartheid, the original Osprey having been renamed after an LNER bigwig
> 
> ***some of the Earls didn't like their titles being applied to the Castle class. A smoky steam engine ferrying the proles to the seaside? How ghastly.*


That last bit is not quite right. The Earls names were transferred *to *the modern, powerful Castle class locomotives because they were unhappy with them being attached to the ostensibly new but very old fashioned looking "Dukedog" class:


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Jun 2020)

Thanks for the correction.

Another quirk of GWR names in the broad gauge days is that some of them were curiously spelt (Sampson and Goliah, for instance). The theory is that the pattern makers and foundry workers at Swindon were barely literate and, once the mistake was realised, no-one wanted to pay for a new casting.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Jun 2020)

I went for an explore around the local railway lines recently. Freiburg city and the state of Baden-Württemberg are investing heavily in public transport here: The last time I was in the region I went for a ride on the trains and they were single-coach diesel railcars.

So it was a bit of a shock when I crossed over a railway line and it looked like this:







The train is owned and operated by Deutsche Bahn, German railways, but our state is now giving out franchises and insisting that new stock has the national colours of yellow and black, and the new "BWegt" logo. I guess that's fair as they're paying for them. If you're wondering, "BWegt" is a mix of "Bewegen", German for movement and the initials of the state of Baden Württemberg.






After some pootling to various rural stations I ended up in Breisach, which is right on the French border. in the 1840's this was supposed to be a major point on the new trans-European main line from Paris to Vienna. The fact the track stops here makes it clear that something went a bit wrong there.






The Rhine is about 500m away behind those trees, but the bridge was blown up by retreating German troops in 1945 and was never rebuilt. Ironically many French people work in Freiburg now, so the car park is a defacto park and ride and full of French registered cars.






North of Breisach the country becomes very rural: there's a range of hills between this region and Freiburg and not many other cities for a long way in any direction. They're still electrifying the line despite this. This doesn't seem to be finished yet so services are run by the single unit railcars I knew from the last time I was here. I happened to be passing when this one went through a crossing.

There are a lot of sidings and loops in rural stations too, which the company seem to think worth keeping and rebuilding This is at the magnificently named but tiny Königsschafhausen station. It was apparently worth the expense of keeping the bay platform and loop, but not electrifying them.






The loop could be a freight loading loop, I guess if you have big machines loading logs onto wagons you don't want electric wires overhead, but the bay is a mystery.

Station building at Königschafhausen. I'd like to have this house if anyone has several hundred thousand pounds they don't need:






I have more pictures, including the railway company main station, depot, and headquarters. You have been warned...


----------



## classic33 (6 Jun 2020)

ozboz said:


> More Honours for Capt Tom
> 
> View attachment 527551


Not the only one either

https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2020/0...amed-captain-tom-moore-by-gb-railfreight.html


----------



## Jenkins (6 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> Not the only one either
> 
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2020/0...amed-captain-tom-moore-by-gb-railfreight.html


And by sheer coincidence I was out on a ride by Felixstowe docks this afternoon and...


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (6 Jun 2020)

Anyone here play Train Sim World? My oldest (8) absolutely loves it especially London-Reading with the Intercity 125s.


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Jun 2020)

Handlebar Moustache said:


> Anyone here play Train Sim World? My oldest (8) absolutely loves it especially London-Reading with the Intercity 125s.



I haven't used it myself because I know I'd be hopelessly addicted, but acquaintances of mine make stunning models with it.


----------



## Handlebar Moustache (7 Jun 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> I haven't used it myself because I know I'd be hopelessly addicted, but acquaintances of mine make stunning models with it.



Even on a PS4 (which is nowhere near the graphic standards of a PC) it still looks pretty good. I confess that after the wee one goes to bed I have a little ‘test’ or two on London to Reading. I have even been a little bit naughty and maxed the throttle to see how fast a 125 could go (171mph by the time it flashed past Maidenhead - almost TGV speeds). It’s nice to play a game where you recognise all the little landmarks (I travelled Reading to London many many times in years past). It’s a well done game all right. Shame there aren’t a huge amount of extensions and the tracks themselves are quite short.


----------



## NorthernDave (9 Jun 2020)

Might be of interest, starts tomorrow (Weds):

Yorkshire Post: Channel 5 documentary on TransPennine Express rail firm to be 'open and honest'.
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/art...-express-rail-firm-be-open-and-honest-2878337


----------



## Mike_P (9 Jun 2020)

NorthernDave said:


> Might be of interest, starts tomorrow (Weds):
> 
> Yorkshire Post: Channel 5 documentary on TransPennine Express rail firm to be 'open and honest'.
> https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/art...-express-rail-firm-be-open-and-honest-2878337


Probably will be cancelled


----------



## classic33 (11 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> Probably will be cancelled


Was it?


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2020)




----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2020)

Doubled up Engines , I think that’s Trainspotters In Oldham somewhere


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2020)

The sign tells the location


----------



## ozboz (16 Jun 2020)

Uppermill near Oldham ,


----------



## flake99please (17 Jun 2020)

Taken just South of the Craigentinny depot.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jun 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 530398
> 
> 
> 
> Doubled up Engines , I think that’s Trainspotters In Oldham somewhere


Preservation photo? It's Flying Scotsman and The Great Marquess (latter now retired).


----------



## Mike_P (17 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The Great Marquess (latter now retired).


and increasingly looking odd why no OO ready to run model has ever been available.


----------



## ozboz (17 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Preservation photo? It's Flying Scotsman and The Great Marquess (latter now retired).



I came across it on a Local History website ,


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Jun 2020)

Mike_P said:


> and increasingly looking odd why no OO ready to run model has ever been available.


I suppose K4s were very few in number. I've always wanted an SR W Class tank but no-one has ever made a model of that either, supposedly because goods tanks don't sell. The W was a looker, though.


----------



## ozboz (18 Jun 2020)

https://uk.video.search.yahoo.com/s...=50a07d84a93c33658f9612924dbd5483&action=view

i used to my kids to this place in the mid nineties , they loved it !


----------



## ozboz (18 Jun 2020)




----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I suppose K4s were very few in number. I've always wanted an SR W Class tank but no-one has ever made a model of that either, supposedly because goods tanks don't sell. The W was a looker, though.



I just looked it up: It was too. Mind you, I have a soft spot for large tank engines.


----------



## classic33 (18 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I suppose K4s were very few in number. I've always wanted an SR W Class tank but no-one has ever made a model of that either, supposedly because goods tanks don't sell. The W was a looker, though.


One like this?





https://www.aceproducts.org/index.php?route=product/product&path=5_20&product_id=33


----------



## Mike_P (18 Jun 2020)

classic33 said:


> One like this?
> View attachment 530799
> 
> 
> https://www.aceproducts.org/index.php?route=product/product&path=5_20&product_id=33


O Gauge however.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2020)

I quite fancy one of the Hattons 'O gauge' A4's just to stand in its case, on show


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

Bedale, & the https://wensleydale-railway.co.uk/























I/we'd seen the Leeming Bar station earlier in the morning, as we'd been in the 'Simply Dutch' store next to the station


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2020)

Thursday 18th

Richmond Station






































https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richmond_railway_station_(North_Yorkshire)
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/r/richmond/index.shtml
http://www.thestation.co.uk/about-us/history/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2020)

Wed 17th

Site of the Station & yard
Seahouses/North Sunderland
Northumberland

I took the daughter up, so she could see a friend who now lives in the village, so after dropping her off I had a tour around
(including the trip up & back, I covered 470 miles)

I




















Looking towards the Harbour; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5805994
Inland; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2515947







https://www.lner.info/co/NSR/


----------



## rogerzilla (19 Jun 2020)

The seagulls are savage at Seahouses. Do not buy fish and chips unless you have a short run to the car.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (19 Jun 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> The seagulls are savage at Seahouses. Do not buy fish and chips unless you have a short run to the car.


I'd had no breakfast before driving up, but still didn't bother with F&C's (for that reason)


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thursday 18th
> 
> Bedale, & the https://wensleydale-railway.co.uk/
> 
> ...



My parents local station for a while, there was a model shop in the buildings beyond who supplied me with several used HO scale diesel locomotives which I've still failed to turn into European NG models in 1:55 scale.


----------



## ozboz (20 Jun 2020)

This is Victoria Stn Manchester , the map on the wall is of the Northern Station destinations in the North you could get to from Victoria , It’s been painted on that Entrance Wall for as long as I can remember .


----------



## ozboz (21 Jun 2020)

This is Liverpool Rd Stn Manchester , it was built in 1830 and i believe it is the first Passenger Railway Stn in the World , the buildings you see are original . The Liverpool and Manchester Railway was where the Stevensons steam Engines ran to and from . Appearently the Station has been renovated recently


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Jun 2020)

On the weekend trip to Stuttgart I found Deutsche Bahn are phasing these units in:






The Black/yellow is the state colours of Baden-Württemberg who are probably paying for them. Like the Scottish Parliament with the "Saltaire" livery, they've decided that as they foot the bill, whoever runs them will use this colour scheme. 

I'd give the trains 5/10 so far; the one I came back on today both bogs were not working. Hopefully that will be a teething problem. On the other hand when the toilets do work, as they did on Friday, they're big enough to turn a wheelchair around and barrier free, and the trains have plenty of space for bikes and good seating.


----------



## BrumJim (22 Jun 2020)

ozboz said:


> View attachment 531411
> 
> 
> This is Liverpool Rd Stn Manchester , it was built in 1830 and i believe it is the first Passenger Railway Stn in the World , the buildings you see are original . The Liverpool and Manchester Railway was where the Stevensons steam Engines ran to and from . Appearently the Station has been renovated recently


Indeed. Part of the Manchester Museum of Science and Industry.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jun 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Today
> During my 'allowed exercise'
> 
> 
> ...




THIS has been brought to my attention
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...sPEyAx-XQU9xqnfXge5HITKwqoafw42CNaSK9EAhRuu-A


----------



## NorthernDave (25 Jun 2020)

Fancy a first class trip along (most of) the S&C this summer?

RailAdvent - Railway News: Class 47 locomotives to operate timetabled Skipton to Appleby trains this summer.
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2020/0...ed-skipton-to-appleby-trains-this-summer.html


----------



## DCBassman (1 Jul 2020)

As per my last house-sit, just before lockdown, this garden borders a disused railway, in this case the Okehampton to Tavistock stretch. The track bed is hidden in the line of trees, and the pics go from north to south. Brentor station is just out of sight of the third shot, the fourth is a gratuitous shot of Brentor and its church.




















I'll get a pic of the station buildings, which are a fancy holiday let, with a level crossing gate at the entrance, no less!


----------



## DCBassman (3 Jul 2020)

OK, a bit picture-heavy...




Burn Lane, looking northbound, over the two bridges at the north end of the Brentor station and yard complex.





Previously un-noticed home signal at the southern end of the station itself.





Got 40/- handy?





Can just about make out the name on the lamp.





The station approach





Damn, another 40/- ...





Buildings, with "Station Master"





Far end of the yard, another LC gate and an old mail coach, possibly?

Wasn't able to view the track bed through the station due to overgrowth of small trees.


----------



## DCBassman (3 Jul 2020)

This is what the station looked like, facing southbound and showing the Tor.


----------



## ozboz (3 Jul 2020)

Manchester Central Stn,no idea of year, this is now GMex , I only went there once, as a Kid to meet my Brother, at least it was given a new lease of life as an exhibition centre


----------



## DCBassman (9 Jul 2020)

DCBassman said:


> This is what the station looked like, facing southbound and showing the Tor.
> View attachment 533947


The third track on the right of this picture is actually a completely different railway, or was before nationalisation. A piece of it goes past the other garden I photographed a while back.
A couple of bridges a bit south of Brentor Station 









That third track from the old photo went under where I'm standing for this shot. The track bed is still visible, possibly because it's been grazed since closure. The other side of the bridge is impenetrable undergrowth.


----------



## Spartak (12 Jul 2020)

On the English side of the Severn Estuary near Redwick. Plaque explains it better than I can... 😉


----------



## ozboz (13 Jul 2020)




----------



## ozboz (14 Jul 2020)

Thisgoods yard In Manchester was turned into a leisure complex in the late 90’s,it’s on Deansgate very close to the City Centre


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Jul 2020)

As this thread seems to have a lot of former railways or closed lines, here's one I found at Vogelsheim in France:







This was supposed to be part of an international link between Paris and Vienna, planned in one of those brief windows of the 19th century where these two countries were not trying to kill each other. Of course that didn't last long which is one reason why this is now one end of a preserved railway and not a through station.

On the other hand it does come complete with its own post van:






On the other side of the river, the line is now a part of the revitalised local transport network, with these shiny new trains:






The black and yellow is the colour of our state, who are paying for the trains...











I still preferred the line as it was pre-electrification, when they had single railcars, some of which seem to still be running:






On the other hand it's nice to see rural lines being updated and getting a better service...






There are some interesting stations here as well; I will return to this subject.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Jul 2020)

Cycled pass today what I presume is an original crossing keepers hut at Coxwold on the long closed PIlmoor-Gilling-Helmsley/Malton railway although clearly the 100 mph speed restriction sign beyond is not.


----------



## robjh (21 Jul 2020)

I travelled on this class 313 from Seaford to Lewes yesterday. They were built in 1976-77, so this set is at least 43 years old. The only older working passenger stock on British railways I can think of is possibly some HST sets with their Mark 3 coaches, but the HSTs were in production until 1982, and of course the IOW ex-tube 1938 stock.
Any other passenger stock this age still running?


----------



## BrumJim (22 Jul 2020)

robjh said:


> I travelled on this class 313 from Seaford to Lewes yesterday. They were built in 1976-77, so this set is at least 43 years old. The only older working passenger stock on British railways I can think of is possibly some HST sets with their Mark 3 coaches, but the HSTs were in production until 1982, and of course the IOW ex-tube 1938 stock.
> Any other passenger stock this age still running?
> View attachment 537360


In the UK, other than heritage trains running special services, I think not.


----------



## flake99please (8 Aug 2020)

Something different near Craigentinny depot today.


----------



## plustwos (17 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> Thanks for the correction.
> 
> Another quirk of GWR names in the broad gauge days is that some of them were curiously spelt (Sampson and Goliah, for instance). The theory is that the pattern makers and foundry workers at Swindon were barely literate and, once the mistake was realised, no-one wanted to pay for a new casting.



Sampson was a Vulcan Foundry loco built for the South Devon, one of four Tornado Class. And Goliah was the ship which laid the first cable between Britain and the continent. Hardly likely to be a Swindon mistake I think. Senior management were more likely to be classisists then than now.

Ken


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2020)

Footpath under Holbeck viaduct
From Bath Street, to Bridge Road
Holbeck

Monday 13th July 2020


























See east of Globe Foundry
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.78921&lon=-1.55660&layers=168&b=1

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6039796


https://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/misc-sites/16681-leeds-victorian-holbeck.html#.Xwye0BOSnIU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2020)

Barnsley 'Main' Colliery
Oaks Lane
Cundy Cross/Hoyle Mill
Barnsley
Remnants of its working days

Wednesday 12th August 2020



















And the narrow-gauge for the yard itself


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2020)

*Thursday 13th August*

_Horbury West Curve_'(?)
(adjacent to) Hartley Bank Woods
Calder Grove

Spanning the Calder & Hebble Navigation Canal

Looking towards the north-west & Addingford/'Healey Mills' yard
I didn't ride much further as the ballast wasn't a good surface for '28' tyres
I can cope with most , but this was too rough & I didn't want to tear sidewalls











On the bridge, over the Calder





Seen from the towpath; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/342579

Looking back at the over-bridge (I'd descended from that)
Plus a small history segment; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6184413



Crigglestone Viaduct, that leads to this bridge/section
And, if anyone knows the area, it's the one that crosses Denby Dale Road, at Calder Grove (just south-east of jct 39/M1) on the A636

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/193164


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2020)

Thornes Park Minature Railway
Wakefield

7 & 1/4" gauge
_'Archive Find'_, in the wrong file

(from July 2005)








https://wakefieldsmee.co.uk/






_
_


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Footpath under Holbeck viaduct
> From Bath Street, to Bridge Road
> Holbeck
> 
> ...


I love skew arches, but I wouldn't like to build one. The maths behind the various designs is painful, too.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Aug 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I love skew arches, but I wouldn't like to build one. The maths behind the various designs is painful, too.


There's a nice one carrying the _Wakefield & Aberford TurnPike_ (Aberford Road/A642) over the railway at Garforth

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-rail-enthusiast-thread.130375/page-110#post-5376334


----------



## DCBassman (21 Aug 2020)

New trains being readied for the Isle of Wight, to take over from the venerable 1938 Tube stock that's now on its last legs.
These are ex-District Line D78 sub-surface stock, some of which have been converted into DMUs. These are the first that I know of to continue being all-electric.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2020)

DCBassman said:


> View attachment 542937
> 
> New trains being readied for the Isle of Wight, to take over from the venerable 1938 Tube stock that's now on its last legs.
> These are ex-District Line D78 sub-surface stock, some of which have been converted into DMUs. These are the first that I know of to continue being all-electric.


The old stock is part of the charm of that truncated network


----------



## DCBassman (22 Aug 2020)

Certainly was, but at 80+ years old, definitely time to retire. As it is, for years now, they've been cannibalizing sets to keep one or two running.
There are also some minor track adjustments being made due to the larger size of the stock, mainly lowering the track a bit under some bridges.


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Aug 2020)

The former London Road station in St Albans. The station was on the GNR branch from St Albans Abbey station to Hatfield. It is now on the Alban way, a path for walker’s and cyclists between St Albans and Hatfield.


----------



## rogerzilla (24 Aug 2020)

DCBassman said:


> Certainly was, but at 80+ years old, definitely time to retire. As it is, for years now, they've been cannibalizing sets to keep one or two running.
> There are also some minor track adjustments being made due to the larger size of the stock, mainly lowering the track a bit under some bridges.


There's an urban legend that Central Line stock is smaller because some genius forgot to allow for the height of the rails when specifying the iron tube sections.


----------



## DCBassman (24 Aug 2020)

The original tube tunnels were indeed slightly smaller, 11'8" as opposed to the later 12', but everything from 1923 stock onward fits just fine.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2020)

We're having a week touring (car) in a few weeks, around parts of Scotland

Look where we're staying for the first couple of nights!!
That view from the bedroom/balcony

https://www.airbnb.co.uk/rooms/44081209?source_impression_id=p3_1598537474_Uw0wuHQfuvOH7S8O


----------



## flake99please (27 Aug 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> We're having a week touring (car) in a few weeks, around parts of Scotland
> 
> Look where we're staying for the first couple of nights!!
> That view from the bedroom/balcony
> ...


If you get the opportunity, take a walk onto the footbridge, alongside the old forth road bridge. From there you can really appreciate the view of the rail bridge.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (27 Aug 2020)

@flake99please 

I'll bear it in mind, if we get the chance

Falkirk Wheel is also on the agenda
(I've been up/down on the Anderton Boat Lift)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (30 Aug 2020)

@rogerzilla

Re; Skew Arch Bridges

Steanard Lane
(spanning River Calder)
Mirfield

5 skew-arches!




















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...vn2196-wheatleys-bridge-mirfield#.X0t-zO-SnIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5949231
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6408822


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 Sep 2020)

Sunday 6th


I was out for a drive round with daughte, & ended up here, as we were on Woodhead Pass


























Taken from above the tunnel, with the 'oddball' 1500DC(?) engines; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4138 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Woodhead_line

Please note the excellent early 1900s station; http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/w/woodhead/index.shtml

 https://www.world-of-railways.co.uk/Model-Railways/woodhead-in-n-gauge 

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3920453 

https://www.railwayarchive.org.uk/the-woodhead-route


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2020)

The Woodhead route fascinates me: an astonishing vision before its time.

Thanks for the World Of Railways link as well...


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Sep 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> The Woodhead route fascinates me: an astonishing vision before its time.


You're probably already aware of some archive footage, but if not -

View: https://youtu.be/OR6LV5Syzdk


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Sep 2020)

IaninSheffield said:


> You're probably already aware of some archive footage, but if not -
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/OR6LV5Syzdk




Ooo, thanks...


----------



## flake99please (12 Sep 2020)

Craigentinny depot yesterday.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Sep 2020)

flake99please said:


> View attachment 546731
> 
> 
> Craigentinny depot yesterday.



That's one of the smartest colour schemes the HST's have carried in their recent history.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2020)

_Knaresborough Station_
Saturday 26th

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101277673-knaresborough-station-knaresborough#.X29orxSSnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...resborough-station-knaresborough#.X29p3hSSnIU
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...resborough-station-knaresborough#.X2-T6xSSnIU


Subway, at the KirkGate level crossing




















Remaining Water-Tank











Booking Hall/entrance










Looking onto the viaduct, over the Nidd





















Signal box; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5753921
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1773402
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6065553


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (26 Sep 2020)

_Knaresborough Station/_Viaduct
Saturday 26th

As seen from the Castle

The Station is essentially a single-track roads width from the viaduct (to the right/north of the viaduct)

https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101149911-railway-viaduct-over-the-river-nidd-knaresborough















View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7w3g--Wwl7Q


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Sep 2020)

*Tuesday 29th*

_Fairburn Bridge_
Crossing River Aire
If you join the northbound 'new' A1, from the junction with the M62, after passing FerryBridge Power Station, this bridge can be seen to the west (left) within a few hundred yards

Built circa 1839, for the _York & North Midland Railway_
It is built around skew-arches

*North side* ('Fairburn Ings')
_




_








*South side* (closest to A1)
If you are so inclined, you can walk/ride back to Castleford from the far bank
First entering New Fryston, then down Wheldon Road, to Cas, arriving at the roundbout by 'Hartleys Bridge'
The footbridge is a different proposition alltogether, with a bike
Climbing the steel stairs wearing muddy/wet Sidi CX shoes concentrates the mind!!
_


















_

I believe it's listed, but can't find a listing

https://www.gracesguide.co.uk/York_and_North_Midland_Railway
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/York_and_North_Midland_Railway

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6017622
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6010377


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2020)

My bike on Sunday waiting for the next train in Freudenstadt, in the middle of the Black Forest. The tram in the background is part of the "Tram train" system radiating out of Karlsruhe, which used normal heavy rail tracks which are frequently shared with normal trains.

I caught a diesel from here to Offenburg right through the middle of the Black Forest, and then a regional train that bombed it down the valley to Freiburg.


----------



## robjh (2 Oct 2020)

I rode to Land's End a couple of weeks ago and caught a train back. While I was waiting around Penzance station I took a photo of my train-to-be, a new Hitachi class 802. And for comparison, here is also one that I took earlier - 46 years earlier in fact in 1974, with my little Kodak Instamatic camera, which explains some of the blurriness.









It's rather sobering to think that in 1974, had I been looking at a 46 year old photograph, it would have been from 1928.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (5 Oct 2020)

robjh said:


> I rode to Land's End a couple of weeks ago and caught a train back. While I was waiting around Penzance station I took a photo of my train-to-be, a new Hitachi class 802. And for comparison, here is also one that I took earlier - 46 years earlier in fact in 1974, with my little Kodak Instamatic camera, which explains some of the blurriness.
> View attachment 550384
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer the Western on the front of a train, the sound of Maybach's at full throttle is second only to the roar of a Deltic.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7rod4DuCr4


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I believe it's listed, but can't find a listing.


Its not on the a National Heritage List for England so it’s not listed.


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Oct 2020)

This weekend .... traction control systems fitted to BB / NR stoneblowers .. designed by me ... fitted by me and my team .... 
The Right Way, The Wrong Way ... and the Railway ...


----------



## robjh (5 Oct 2020)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I prefer the Western on the front of a train, the sound of Maybach's at full throttle is second only to the roar of a Deltic.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7rod4DuCr4



As I was only 12 at the time I don't really remember the sound of the Westerns. I knew their days were numbered though and sensed they were something special. With my Dad we peeked in at Long Rock depot and saw one of the first 50s that would soon take over from them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Oct 2020)

Badger_Boom said:


> Its not on the a National Heritage List for England so it’s not listed.


I tend to use this site, for my links
https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/


----------



## Mike_P (6 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I tend to use this site, for my links
> https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/


That is unofficial, the Historic England site @Badger_Boom linked to is the up to date official one. It could be the bridge was a Grade 3 listing; that listing was scrapped the buildings in question either made Grade 2 or de-listed.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2020)

Mike_P said:


> That is unofficial, the Historic England site @Badger_Boom linked to is the up to date official one. It could be the bridge was a Grade 3 listing; that listing was scrapped the buildings in question either made Grade 2 or de-listed.


That's fair enough
It's just a guideline for reasons for listings mainly for me


----------



## Badger_Boom (6 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> That's fair enough
> It's just a guideline for reasons for listings mainly for me


He's right you know. The NHLE is the definitive statutory list of designated heritage assets, and it's quite handy that you can browse it at your leisure. You can also download the GIS data if you want to play with it (it get updated on a monthly basis I think).

In the course of checking your bridge I noticed that depressingly (or maybe predicatbly) the older bits of Ferrybridge Power Station are subject of a Certificate of Immunity from Listing making it easier to demolish them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Oct 2020)

@Badger_Boom


This is a nice building, & seemingly listed
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2694933


https://historicengland.org.uk/listing/the-list/list-entry/1266191

This picture also features '_Hartleys Bridge_' on the Great North Road & the Brotherton Causeway, to lift the GNR above the often flooded area


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10212305340700936&set=a.10207043223551296


----------



## flake99please (17 Oct 2020)

Taken beside the Haymarket depot. It’s the first time I have ever seen HST power units end to end like this.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Oct 2020)

flake99please said:


> Taken beside the Haymarket depot. It’s the first time I have ever seen HST power units end to end like this.
> View attachment 552933


I've seen quite a few like that outside Old Oak Common depot, London. They are overhauled at a different location from the coaches, and so get separated before they head off. They don't have enough braking effort to be allowed to go on their own, so have to be loco hauled, which gives a very strange look indeed.


----------



## Landsurfer (19 Oct 2020)

BrumJim said:


> I've seen quite a few like that outside Old Oak Common depot, London. They are overhauled at a different location from the coaches, and so get separated before they head off. They don't have enough braking effort to be allowed to go on their own, so have to be loco hauled, which gives a very strange look indeed.


The big issue with the class 43 is that it has no sanders, traction or braking .... they struggle to get up long banks and passes in Scotland and Cornwall in the new "short rake" format ... And stop !!


----------



## simon the viking (25 Oct 2020)

I'm slightly obsessed with the APT an heroic failure of epic proportions... so here's some photos of it (The APT-P) It's at Crewe Heritage centre which is closed at the moment but you can see it from the road (and stick your zoom lens through the fence) and then a week or so later as a family rode the Pendelino 390 (The APT spiritual successor) to get as close as you can to the 'tiltage' of the APT here's some photos.... The first 4 are APT the next 3 are 390 (390016 if you are really into the numbers) and the final is a screen shot of a GPS app to show the Pendolino's 125 MPH speed


----------



## rogerzilla (26 Oct 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 6th
> 
> 
> I was out for a drive round with daughte, & ended up here, as we were on Woodhead Pass
> ...


The locos were designed by Sir Nigel Gresley (of Flying Scotsman and Mallard fame), although WWII got in the way of building them.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Wife & I were up in Scotland last week (Sun 18 - Sat 24th)

This was out view on approaching our first 2 nights accomodation 
North QueensFerry, by the way (not South)







Apologies for the quality, but light was fading quickly!









The view from our room


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

On the Monday morning, we caught the train to Waverley, from North QueensFerry Station

It's certainly close to the bridge!!!





https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...-north-queensferry-inverkeithing#.X5bvDUdxfIV







There is the possibilty of something very interesting happening next year at the bridge!!
It reads as a Sydney Harbour Bridge style walk, at 360 feet
https://www.networkrail.co.uk/running-the-railway/our-routes/scotland/the-forth-bridge-experience/
















Our accomodation was the house with the solar panels











Booking Hall (as was) at Waverley


----------



## sheddy (31 Oct 2020)

If you can find the my5 tv player, check out Britain’s Greatest Bridges.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Thursday 22nd

Whilst en-route from Inverness to Isle of Skye

Kyle of Lochalsh Station













https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/200338694-station-and-pier-kyle-of-lochalsh-lochalsh
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1553014

We had intended coming back from Skye, on the ferry to Mallaig, but it was fully booked (we did travel directly to Armadale, to try & organise passage, but both sailings the following morning were fully booked (so it was circa 100 miles further, to get to Oban)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

sheddy said:


> If you can find the my5 tv player, check out Britain’s Greatest Bridges.


If that's the Rob Bell (?) series, I've seen some of them
Ironbridge
Clifton Suspension
Tyne Bridge (oddly, it never mentioned that after opening, it carried_ The Great North Road_/A1!!)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Oct 2020)

Friday 23rd

And, a few miles north of Oban, as we approached it, for our last stay-over
Despite the use as a road-bridge, this was designed/initially built as a railway bridge


_Connel Bridge_
Connel
At the mouth of Loch Etive







https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/200344638-connel-ferry-bridge-kilmore-and-kilbride

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/580745

The longest level-crossing? https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6158992

Modelled exceedingly well in 'Model Rail' magazine; September 2020
(OO gauge)


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Nov 2020)

On the way through Freiburg yesterday I indulged my inner nerd and went to find the "rolling road" loading station. trucks are taken on board here to go through Switzerland thus keeping them off the Autobahns, a very sensible idea that Germany could handily adopt. The truck companies are happy enough as the cost of driving on these Autobahns is pretty high and their drivers can rest during the crossing so they can drive further in the same time. the terminal is squeezed into a tiny space alongside the freight avoiding line on the west of the city: Unfortunately it's a long way from the nearest bridge, which is why the three Bern Lötschberg Simplon liveried class Re485 locos are far away in the distance...






A some cropping and editing shows the system a bit more clearly:






The trucks entering the terminal to the left will driver the full length of the train, then turn across some other industrial sidings and up a ramp onto the wagons. Carriages under the bridge are driver accommodation.

Bonus pic of passing container train headed for Basel...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Nov 2020)

flake99please said:


> Taken beside the Haymarket depot. It’s the first time I have ever seen HST power units end to end like this.
> View attachment 552933



When we were staying at North QueensFerry (Sun 18th/Mon 19th October), we went into Edinburgh on the train, & I noticed 3, maybe 4 power-cars coupled like that (see page 160)
Sadly, on the return journey, other formations were in the way, so I couldn't take any photos


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Nov 2020)

Saturday 7th

_Scholes Station_ (as was)
Off Rakehill Road/Scholes Lane
(between Barwick-in-Elmet & Seacroft)
East of Leeds












https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6268610

The adjacent bridge, on Scholes Lane.... Station Road is behind the photographer (names change at the bridge) https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4708431

Lots of information here; http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/scholes/index.shtml


----------



## robjh (7 Nov 2020)

I caught a Chiltern Railways train from Solihull to London Marylebone the other day, and was surprised when coming up the line I saw not the usual DMU, but one of these




with a rake of Mk 4 coaches, and propelled at the other end by one of these




I knew that Chiltern had a few of these train sets, but wasn't expecting my train to be one of them. Luckily the train manager/person was on hand to open the door in the driving trailer for me to put my bike in. The coach interiors have been refitted to a high standard, and it was one of the most comfortable trains I've been on for a while - and almost empty in our current circumstances.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Nov 2020)

This colour scheme looks so damned good!


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o3jibRRdAo


----------



## flake99please (8 Nov 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This colour scheme looks so damned good!



I agree. This is as good as the very first intercity livery the HST had imho.


----------



## IaninSheffield (9 Nov 2020)

Nah, 's gotta be a wind up!


View: https://youtu.be/kqoUFjIu8LU


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2020)

This will be worth a drive up there, to photograph, over the next few weeks, on a day-off!!

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-54949954


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Nov 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This will be worth a drive up there, to photograph, over the next few weeks, on a day-off!!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-54949954



Who looks at the calender and says "We need to fix a viaduct over a windswept valley in the northern Pennines, Let's schedule that for November-February"?

Someone who will be working in a nice warm office during those months, I suspect.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (17 Nov 2020)

Andy in Germany said:


> Who looks at the calender and says "We need to fix a viaduct over a windswept valley in the northern Pennines, Let's schedule that for November-February"?
> 
> Someone who will be working in a nice warm office during those months, I suspect.



My thoughts when I read that this AM
It's a hell of a spot in winter!


----------



## Spartak (2 Dec 2020)

Spotted 66001 at Yate Station sidings this morning.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2020)

*Wednesday 2nd*

(was) Warthill Station 'box
Sandy Lane
Stockton-on-the-Forest
(just off the A64, near the 'MAFF' establishment)


Sorry, not the best images. it was dull & drizzling















http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/w/warthill/index.shtml

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/786836

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/features/sand_hutton_light_railway/index.shtml


----------



## DCBassman (10 Dec 2020)

I think I've mentioned this before. My two sons were with their friend and his dog, on the friend's boat on the Looe river, a long time ago. A photographer asked if they'd be in a picture, and they said yes. The result:-


----------



## robjh (10 Dec 2020)

DCBassman said:


> I think I've mentioned this before. My two sons were with their friend and his dog, on the friend's boat on the Looe river, a long time ago. A photographer asked if they'd be in a picture, and they said yes. The result:-
> View attachment 562696


'Regional Railways' must place that picture somewhere between about 1986 and 1994, between the time they changed the name from Provincial Sector, and before...well, we know what happened in 1994.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Dec 2020)

robjh said:


> 'Regional Railways' must place that picture somewhere between about 1986 and 1994, between the time they changed the name from Provincial Sector, and before...well, we know what happened in 1994.


Yes, early 90s, I think. Some years later, we spent an anniversary staying in a Toad brake van on the Teign Valley line. The guy who ran it ahd a kiosk full of these leaflets, including this one, and I pointed it out. He said he'd always liked it, and when I said it was our sons and their friend, he was more awed that I was at his brake van...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (12 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This will be worth a drive up there, to photograph, over the next few weeks, on a day-off!!
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-54949954



I've got 5 days-off now, so planning a drive up, to combine with milestone photography, for this thread; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...rporating-other-interesting-geographs.215788/


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've got 5 days-off now, so planning a drive up, to combine with milestone photography, for this thread; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...rporating-other-interesting-geographs.215788/


We went, & there are 10 items, from this point;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-276#post-6232887

Monday 14th
*1.*

On the drive up the A65, once in Hellifield, there was short diversion, up Station Road

Apologies for quality, I think my camera's seen better days
There's none of the signal-box, as it was widdling it down





































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...in-passenger-building-hellifield#.X9h9QXpxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/628201
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2108772
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6308021


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I've got 5 days-off now, so planning a drive up, to combine with milestone photography, for this thread; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...rporating-other-interesting-geographs.215788/


We went, & there are 10 items, from this point;
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/t...esting-geographs.215788/page-276#post-6232887

Monday 14th
*2.*

After passing through Settle, we turned off towards Horton-in-Ribblesdale, up the B6479
And, at the end of the road, I turned right, to the little layby, & we had this for a view

Again, apologies for quality, it was a grim day!!













































Self-catering holiday let!! https://settlecarlisletrust.org.uk/stay-at-a-station/the-stationmasters-house/






https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101132228-batty-moss-railway-viaduct-ingleton#.X9h9WXpxfIV

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5521441
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5492471
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4699943
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/258070


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2020)

Monday 14th
*3.*

After leaving the Station, the Station Inn comes into sight, again, on Low Sleights Road/B6255







The corrugated iron, is supposedly, to keep the worst of the (admittedly dire, at times) weather from penetrating the stonework






https://www.thestationinnribblehead.com/

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/258070
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6566886


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 Dec 2020)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> This colour scheme looks so damned good!
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5o3jibRRdAo
> ...




I've watched a few of the Paddington Station programmes, & the GWR green it was in, runs it a close 2nd


----------



## robjh (16 Dec 2020)

This was my conveyance home from a ride the other day, pictured at Newark North Gate station


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2021)

Steam railways 'will run out of coal', industry warns - BBC News


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (6 Jan 2021)

I know l jokingly refer to these magazines, to others at work as_ 'Middle Aged Man Porn'

However...._
This & the other model railway titles are on the top-shelf in the shop l bought it from!!
(WH Smiths @ Pinderfields General Hospital)


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Jan 2021)

In the village where I used to live, Tractor & Machinery was the raciest mag on the top shelf. Maybe it was like Back Street Heroes inside: scantily-clad, tattooed ladies draped seductively over a custom-painted Ferguson TE20.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Jan 2021)

rogerzilla said:


> In the village where I used to live, Tractor & Machinery was the raciest mag on the top shelf. Maybe it was like Back Street Heroes inside: scantily-clad, tattooed ladies draped seductively over a custom-painted Ferguson TE20.



As an easily triggered lefty social worker missed the "i" in "raciest" there which made the post very confusing...


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Jan 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> As an easily triggered lefty social worker missed the "i" in "raciest" there which made the post very confusing...


Nah, the most racist mag was inside the Sunday Telegraph!


----------



## Andy in Germany (23 Jan 2021)

While travelling between Stuttgart and Freiburg a couple of weeks ago, I found a few locomotives sitting in platforms at the eastern end of the [Edit: Karlsruhe] station:






There are lots of new freight companies in Germany, and not entirely surprisingly many use former DB locomotives, such as the Class 218 on the right. I've travelled behind many of these as they were one of DB's main passenger locomotives for many years with over 400 examples being built. they also happen to be one of my favourite locomotives...






Unfortunately my camera was misbehaving so most pictures were blurry. There's also the matter of those other interesting looking locomotives in the distance. I'll have to have another wander around next time I'm waiting for a connection.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 7th
1.*

The old track-bed of the _'Great Northern', 'North Eastern', 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway'_
(otherwise known as the '_Methley Joint Line_')

Now part of the '_Trans-Pennine Trail_', between Stanley & Methley

Stanley Station was about 1/2 mile behind me
https://stanleycalendar.vpweb.co.uk/Stanley-Station.html






Somewhere near here; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2015367

On this stretch; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.71930&lon=-1.45624&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 7th
2.*

Bridge abutments, on the old track-bed of the '_Great Northern', 'North Eastern', 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_'
(otherwise known as the '_Methley Joint Line_')

Now part of the '_Trans-Pennine Trail_', between Stanley & Methley 






In drier/less foliated times; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014264


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (7 Feb 2021)

*Sunday 7th
3.*

The old track-bed of the _'Great Northern', 'North Eastern', 'Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway'_
(otherwise known as the '_Methley Joint Line_')

Now part of the '_Trans-Pennine Trail'_, between Stanley & Methley








The road, on the bridge. is the M62, between jcts 30 & 31
(Leeds/Bradford to the left, Pontefract/Hull. to the right)

The bridge was built with refuges into the concrete walls. in case the line was reopened, primarily for serving Newmarket Pit, which was behind, to my left, as I took the phorograph

From slightly closer;
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014436


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Feb 2021)

Out & about today

The remaining 'underpass' to access the island platforms of _Horbury & Ossett Station_
(off) Quarry Hill (A642)
Horbury Bridge
(west of) Wakefield





























http://horburyhistory.org/Horbury-Stations/
Third picture; http://horburyhistory.org/Horbury-Stations/

Accessed, via a public footpath between 2 houses, at the start of the hill (on right, as we look)
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/827826


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Feb 2021)

Travelling from Freiburg to visit the family in Stuttgart this week, I found myself with an hour spare in Karlsruhe. It turns out this is a great place to have a bike and a camera, because it is a meeting point of several lines running from places like the Rhineland, and Rotterdam in the north, to Switzerland and Italy in the south, and also the lines from Austria and Munich to France (and ultimately the UK) running east-west. There's a number of freight yards all around the region and one is a few minutes cycling from the main railway station.








First thing to pass was this Swiss railways class 421, looking surprisingly good in modern livery for a loco built at least three decades ago. The advertising reads "Zürich - Munich 6x daily in 3.5 hours" which I'm assuming means trains rather than just this locomotive rattling back and forth. Also, if it is going from Munich to Zürich then it's a bit lost.








Loco stabling point with a stack of DB class 185 locomotives, SBB Vectron on the front of an intermodal train in the main yards, and another SBB Class 185 sneaking around the back of the signal box.






That turned out to be a Chemical train running across the yard on its way south.


On the way back into the city I was able to find a couple of the Karlsruhe "tram trains" in the city. I always felt the older units looked a bit dated, but the new ones are an improvement.













Outside the main station. These are the same as the new tram-train units on Sheffield.

Now I've explored a bit I know where to go next time, and as I don't want to spoil things by mentioning that I was pootling about Karlsruhe for an hour because the DB train from the south had been late and made me miss my connection, again, I'll keep quiet about that...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Feb 2021)

Re;
My Horbury & Ossett Station island platform subway posting, here's another link, with location/other photos

This site has been offline for a while, but thankfully has returned

http://lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Calder Valley.htm#Horbury & Ossett


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Feb 2021)

I've been line siding this afternoon, just north of the village.

Even on a Sunday there's a fairly frequent procession of trains mostly going to and From Switzerland.






To start with, a BLS Lötschbergbahn railway piggyback train, heading towards Switzerland, hauled by a Siemens Vectron.

Followed by a DB ICE4 going in the same direction...






Further pictures to follow when I have time...


----------



## NeverFromConcentrate (2 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> such as the Class 218 on the right. I've travelled behind many of these as they were one of DB's main passenger locomotives for many years with over 400 examples being built. they also happen to be one of my favourite locomotives...


 Were/are these not the locos that haul the trains up into the Schwarzwald, for example, bound for Titisee, Aha and beyond from Freiburg? Fond memories, great times. Tough cycling round there too!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Mar 2021)

Thursday 4th


An offshoot ('branch'..) of The Lines
Allerton Bywater
This was the trackbed, from Bowers Junction to Lowther Colliery, & Allerton Main
Now both, obviously long-gone, & in the 'St Aidens' site (former open-cast, now nature reserve







There's nothing really about it, but it was off this line; http://lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Castleford Garforth.htm

Taken a couple of hundred yards in front of mine; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3283185

Taken to the west of the level-crossing; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.75220&lon=-1.38608&layers=168&b=1


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Mar 2021)

With reference to the above photograph, in the cutting

This is some remnants at St Aidens
Presumably, they just go back to its open-cast days??
(as seems to be shown in a couple of railway books I have, covering the area)



View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10220750675349024&set=a.10220053395597466


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 Mar 2021)

Not my originals

I do have a few somewhere (or my father does?), in colour

'Bittern' & 'Blue Peter' in storage at Walton Colliery
Late 70s?

Walton's a couple of miles south of Wakefield city-centre, not far off the Leeds - Wakefield WestGate - Doncaster mainline


----------



## classic33 (10 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Not my originals
> 
> I do have a few somewhere (or my father does?), in colour
> 
> ...


August 1974 - January 1979.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Mar 2021)

classic33 said:


> August 1974 - January 1979.


Thanks!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (14 Mar 2021)

Sunday 14th March 


Whilst  out & about today (10 images/posts), we 'side-tripped' to Hewenden Viaduct



















Hewenden Reservoir, with an active spillway










Renovated/extended Station Cottages

The site of the station is now home to a plant hire business
https://www.rbunton.co.uk/












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101199507-hewenden-viaduct-wilsden#.YE5RHzpxfIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/358906
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5036815
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3096256


https://www.sustrans.org.uk/find-a-route-on-the-national-cycle-network/great-northern-railway-trail/


*EDIT @ 13:15, Monday 15th*

I remembered after writing this, that I had a book that featured the Station Cottages


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2021)

Sunday 14th

And, whilst en-route home yesterday, after a visit to Five Rise Locks

Shipley Station, in the lovely MR design































https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...y-and-park-road-entrance-bingley#.YE9dTzpxfIU


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> And, whilst en-route home yesterday, after a visit to Five Rise Locks
> 
> Shipley Station, in the lovely MR design
> View attachment 578747
> ...



That's lovely. I miss British Railways architecture; a lot of German railway stations are fug-ugly. I'm not sure why...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Mar 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's lovely. I miss British Railways architecture; a lot of German railway stations are fug-ugly. I'm not sure why...


Shipley, Skipton, Settle stations follow the same architectural trend


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10215555427911085&set=a.10214928467917477


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10215555427591077&set=a.10214928467917477


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10215555433471224&set=a.10214928467917477




Shipley still has the waiting room screen, to help deflect draughts


View: https://www.facebook.com/photo?fbid=10216308942988491&set=a.10214928467917477




https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/5642023


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Mar 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Shipley, Skipton, Settle stations follow the same architectural trend



Stop it, you're making me homesick...

My grandad was a goods guard on the Midland, later LMS and BR. He worked straight through the WW2 air attacks in the West Midlands: there was no point in trying to hide in Bescot yard so they carried on.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (21 Mar 2021)

Sunday 21st

'Occupation Bridge'
(ex) _Great Northern, North Eastern, Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_
Otherwise known as '_The Methley Joint'_

This now carries an extension of the Castleford - Stanley 'Greenway'
(further west, it passes under the M62, between jcts 30 & 31)







I rode down the banking to this point, along the edge of the field, then down some earthern steps
(Ribble CGR)








https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014317
http://lostrailwayswestyorkshire.co.uk/Lofthouse Outwood.htm


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Mar 2021)

Sunday 21st


Another 'Occupation Bridge'
(ex) _Great Northern, North Eastern, Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_
Otherwise known as _'The Methley Joint'_

This now carries an extension of the Castleford - Stanley 'Greenway'
(further west, it passes under the M62, between jcts 30 & 31)


This is a continuation that finishes (starts?) on Pinders Green Drive
(off WaterGate)
There's no signs up yet, at the junction of Pinders Green Drive, with Barnsdale Road


Looking towards Methley Junction (as was)






Spanning a stream/field-drain






I'm looking towards Stanley/M62






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2014307


Riders still have to negotiate this bridge/junction; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3857201
There are, I believe, plans underway to bridge the railway, as the old bridge is long demolished
To the east of the 'Y' it's just a couple of paddocks, and to the west, just woodland

https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.72724&lon=-1.40124&layers=10&b=1


----------



## robjh (30 Mar 2021)

This signal box at Littleport in Cambridgeshire obviously needs a bit of support. I can't find the origin of this yellow and green colour scheme, but I noticed it again at Sheringham on the preserved North Norfolk Railway, and again on the train home - I think at Wymondham.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2021)

*Thursday 1st*
1.

I had another ride along the Castleford to Stanley Greenway, & en-route, the course is diverted due to the (in private hands) Methley South Station




This shared route was built as the (ex) _Great Northern, North Eastern, Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_
Otherwise known as _'The Methley Joint'_


It's on here as Methley Station, the other shown is 'Methley Junction'

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3467423


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2021)

*Thursday 1st*
2.

I had another ride along the Castleford to Stanley Greenway
Primarily to find this sign










It turned to be on this occupation bridge


This shared route was built as the (ex) _Great Northern, North Eastern, Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway_
Otherwise known as _'The Methley Joint'_

A mile or so further along the track-bed, we reach the M62, which crosses the line (between jcts 30 &31)
Just in case the route was re-opened to rail, or Newmarket Colliery traffic, the M62 had sufficient height, & there refuges cast into the sides (5 to either side)

As far as I can ascertain, this stretch was closed (if not lifted?) in 1967


----------



## sheddy (1 Apr 2021)

Season 1 of Walking Lost Railways falls off my5 player mid month.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

Travelling through Germany is interesting at the moment because the different states have started to organise their own rail services: the process is similar to that of the UK in years gone by, but more locally decided.

We have a lot of new trains at the moment. The Stadler FLIRT is a popular choice for local companies which get a franchise. Locally they are operated by "Go Ahead" for the Baden-Württemberg government, which insists that the company paint them in a variation of the colours of the yellow and black state flag with the Baden-Württemberg lion. This example is a inter regional service in Karlsruhe:






The irony of new German trains getting a yellow end just as the UK stops using them is not lost on me.






Further north in Mannheim, a Deutsche Bahn version with the colour scheme used by several local authorities for their rail services. Local governments have a lot of control over local transport. They set and finance the service levels they want for bus, rail, metro, tram and occasionally ferry services, and tickets are for a region instead of a company, so one ticket covers all local public transport. In this case the cities of Mannheim and Ludwigsburg are on opposite sides of the river Rhine, and are in different states, so they have to work together to make transport services work.

Finally in Nordrhein-Westfalen , Abellio Rail (Dutch Railways) operate the units as S-Bahn (regional) and interregional trains. These are also the local colours with abstract drawings of local attractions on the side:






They have very bright interiors. Anyone with a hangover will probably want to walk:






Baden-Württemberg is a much more conservative state so we just get black and yellow...


----------



## DCBassman (10 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Baden-Württemberg is a much more conservative state so we just get black and yellow...



When I was there, it was all just DB. Very good, though! Around 1988 or so. And yes, very conservative. And having to get along in non-standard German!


----------



## sheddy (10 Apr 2021)

Highways England bridge infill policy 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i_JUNXUPkFQ


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2021)

DCBassman said:


> When I was there, it was all just DB. Very good, though! Around 1988 or so. And yes, very conservative.



I'm not sure these developments will improve matters much for rail reliability and usage to be honest, although I think the fact decisions are made in the state or the region rather than a distant capital city can only be a good thing. 

In some cases the decision was made in the local town hall, in fact: I know of a few lines where the railway belongs to the villages along its route.



DCBassman said:


> And having to get along in non-standard German!



"Non-standard German" is a good description of the local dialect...


----------



## BrumJim (12 Apr 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Further north in Mannheim, a Deutsche Bahn version with the colour scheme used by several local authorities for their rail services. Local governments have a lot of control over local transport. They set and finance the service levels they want for bus, rail, metro, tram and occasionally ferry services, and tickets are for a region instead of a company, so one ticket covers all local public transport. In this case the cities of Mannheim and *Ludwigsburg *are on opposite sides of the river Rhine, and are in different states, so they have to work together to make transport services work.



Ludwigshalfen? I got to go to many wonderful places in Europe as part of my last job. Ludwigshafen is certainly not one of them. Go on then, Ludwigshafen was the worst by quite some margin.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Apr 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Ludwigshalfen? I got to go to many wonderful places in Europe as part of my last job. Ludwigshafen is certainly not one of them. Go on then, Ludwigshafen was the worst by quite some margin.



Oh, biscuits. You're right of course, it's Ludwigshafen: Ludwigsburg is the city north of Stuttgart with a beautiful palace and massive avenue where I took my practical exam, now I come to think of it.

And yes, Ludwigshafen isn't a pretty place.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (13 Apr 2021)

Tuesday 13th 

Lingwell Bridge (as was)
_East & West Yorkshire Union Railway_ 
Lingwell Nook Lane
Lofthouse









This Chapel stone is by the black car on the right 










Looking back towards the spoil-heaps






Use the blue slider, to see the 'today' view
Directly north is Thorpe Interchange, where the M1 & M62 meet
https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=17&lat=53.72494&lon=-1.51138&layers=168&b=1

The abutments are where the road surface ends; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/149718


----------



## sheddy (14 Apr 2021)

Possibly not the thread for this https://www.change.org/p/highways-e...ritage-from-highways-england-s-wrecking-ball?
A petition to keep ex-rail bridges intact.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Apr 2021)

Tuesday 20th

Batley Station
Apologies for lighting






Remnants of a canopy bracket
(it's between the lamp-post & the red door)


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2021)

"The Cow Now Standing At Platform.............."

(okay!, not standing)


https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/av/uk-england-coventry-warwickshire-57032174


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2021)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/entertainment-arts-57007117


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> "The Cow Now Standing At Platform.............."
> 
> (okay!, not standing)
> 
> ...



You know, when I heard you had Cow-vid in in the UK I thought you meant something else...


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (8 May 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> You know, when I heard you had Cow-vid in in the UK I thought you meant something else...



Don't get up, I'll fetch your coat...............


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (16 May 2021)

Sunday 16th

_Elsecar Heritage Centre_
Elsecar
(south of Barnsley)

http://www.elsecar-heritage.com/






















Wooden framed!!
And definitely worse for wear!!


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Sunday 16th
> 
> _Elsecar Heritage Centre_
> Elsecar
> ...



The building looks beautifully restored (?), and that's an interesting collection of locomotives.

The site looks sadly unused though. Is that because of Lockdown?


----------



## IaninSheffield (17 May 2021)

Hunslets?
It prompted me to do a quick search and the company appears to be still in operation.


View: https://youtu.be/JHhtuMOrvss


Wonder how many other UK loco engineering companies from the same era are still in operation?


----------



## flake99please (17 May 2021)

A couple of pics from the North side of Craigentinny Depot. 





The unsung hero of the railways IMO.


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 May 2021)

I'm not sure if I put these on the forum before:






Karlsruhe AlbtalBahnhof: an interchange on the Karlsruhe tram system and end point for a few of the longer distance services. Notice the "panorama car" in the centre of the tram for services going into the more dramatic parts of the Black Forest.






The board shows the destinations of services. Bondorf is a very long way away, halfway down the eastern side of the Black Forest and south of Stuttgart. Gemersheim is way off yonder on the other side of the Rhine to the north.





One of the newer trams apparently sitting on a side road a few metres from the station and getting an airing. I think this is one of the same type as the Sheffield trams.

When I got back to the main station, Darth Vader had arrived:


----------



## robjh (18 May 2021)

Coming south on the A1 yesterday I pulled off for a break and unexpectedly found I was right by the Nene Valley Railway station at Wansford. A Peak class diesel, 45 041, was shunting some coaches - first one I'd seen since Leicester in about 1987.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2021)

robjh said:


> Coming south on the A1 yesterday I pulled off for a break and unexpectedly found I was right by the Nene Valley Railway station at Wansford. A Peak class diesel, 45 041, was shunting some coaches - first one I'd seen since Leicester in about 1987.
> View attachment 589401



One of my favourite locomotives, especially in blue.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 May 2021)

I remember seeing the Peaks on the line between Wakefield WestGate & Leeds. likewise the last of the regular 'Deltic' services, before the HST125 took over


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I remember seeing the Peaks on the line between Wakefield WestGate & Leeds. likewise the last of the regular 'Deltic' services, before the HST125 took over



I don't remember seeing "Peaks" sadly, but On the day of My Birth D8 " Penyghent " Went over the Settle and Carlisle. I'm told it was the only time a class 44 ever went over the S & C.

One of my earliest memories is a blue Deltic with the black background headcode markers belting south through Berwick on Tweed.


----------



## robjh (18 May 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I remember seeing the Peaks on the line between Wakefield WestGate & Leeds. likewise the last of the regular 'Deltic' services, before the HST125 took over


The 45s were eking out their last years on parcels and a few passenger turns on the Midland line when I moved to Leicester in 86. I have just a few memories of the Deltics, including a lovely photo of one at KGX on a Hull service in 1980.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (18 May 2021)

As a teenage lad from the Nottingham area I was a Peak basher, and was hauled by many of the 45/0's all the 45/1's except 45147 which met an untimely end on the 4th December 1984, tragically killing the driver and two passengers.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1984_Eccles_rail_crash

http://www.45133.co.uk/uploads/2/2/3/1/22313750/45147_remembered.pdf


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 May 2021)

*Bike selected; *CGR (bridleways/farm-tracks & sandy soil)
*Weather;* over-cast, cool, & light rain
*Photographs from today;* unless dated otherwise
*Geograph *used for locations

Nothing much, just a potter about, whilst waiting for some call density to abate, to my car insurer

Out along NewLands Lane, squeezing the (whatever the name is) bike-catcher



The 'T-P T' sign is by this junction, just before the railway bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6788334








The new bridge spans the Castleford - Normanton - Wakefield KirkGate line







The older bridge is now blocked/'back-filled'
It was the Goosehill Junction chord that rejoined at Oakenshaw Junction 
(part of a scheme to run through to Derby)












The bridge is 'skewed', as it carried a colliery line over the main-line; https://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=18&lat=53.69024&lon=-1.43762&layers=168&b=1


----------



## BrumJim (24 May 2021)

Anyone like a good railway viaduct?







OK, this one is a bit more impressive:


----------



## Andy in Germany (17 Jun 2021)

Cycling around the Breisgau region in south west Germany on the weekend I keep seeing trains, which was nice. Unfortunately I keep seeing them when I was in the wrong place to take pictures, which was less nice. However, I did my best.






The new S-Bahn (Outer suburban service) is gradually being introduced. This railway is owned locally but it seems DB/German railways now have the contract to run services. These are run using Alsthom Coradia units, more modern versions of the UK's class 175, 180, 334, amongst others.






Meanwhile over on the northern part of the line, which goes through a very rural area, there was a preserved railcar. I only had a few seconds to respond to this and unfortunately I was on the wrong side of the crossing, but at least I got this image.






Local train arriving in Endingen Station. These units were the mainstay of the local railways before electrification and the Coradias came on stream. I'm not sure why they are still running them but they are for now. This is a SWEG (Südwest Eisenbahn Gesellschaft) unit; SWEG is owned by the local government, and in turn owns Endingen station and runs the local bus services as well. SWEG stations are noticeably better maintained then DB ones.





A couple more Regio-Shuttles. The rear one is painted in the old S-Bahn colours and the front in the new(ish) State transport colour scheme, like the Coradias. Baden-Württemberg has a similar policy to Scotland and most trains are painted in their colours regardles of the operator, although in this case they own SWEG itself too.









Finally another unit, this time passing in front of the former Brewery in Riegel. This is a service to Freiburg, apparently in the hands of a Siemens Mireo (A successor to the Desiro apparently; so now you know)... 

Finally I managed to be in the right place at the right time, and on the right side of the railway line...


----------



## flake99please (19 Jun 2021)

Group ride today decided enough was enough with the heavy showers, and decided to cut our planned ride short. This turned out to be a minor blessing as we passed this on the way back at Craigentinny depot.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Jun 2021)

I made an unplanned train journey today: the rain wasn't so bad but the wind turbine nearby was pointing south and spinning like a Catherine wheel, so I decided to let the train deal with the headwind. 

All along this section of line there are loops to stack freight trains for faster passenger trains to pass. This Swiss intermodal train was waiting north of the station as I arrived, and pulled past a couple of minutes later:


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

Sunday 4th

_Barter Books_
Alnmouth Road
Alnwick
Northumberland

This was the station, & is now the UKs biggest bookshop


























https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101041411-former-railway-terminus-alnwick#.YOnOwzOSnIU
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/a/alnwick/index.shtml

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4368484

https://www.barterbooks.co.uk/html/About Us/The Bookshop.php


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Thursday 8th*

Alongside the East Code Main Line
Holy Island Road
(at the other side of the line from the former) Beal Station
Northumberland

Peckett 0-4-0

I only found out about this, whilst looking at aerial imagery, before we went up for the week
I'll wager that 95% drive past, without knowing it's there





















http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/b/beal/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3598033


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th *

Quite surprisingly, this was_ Senior Managements_ suggestion, whilst we were travelling home

_Locomotion_
Shildon
County Durham








https://preservedbritishsteamlocomotives.com/34051-winston-churchill-sr-21c151-br-34051/

https://www.locomotion.org.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/2479298


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th *

_Locomotion_
Shildon
County Durham


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th *

_Locomotion_
Shildon
County Durham

LMS plough


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th *

_Locomotion_
Shildon
County Durham

APT


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th *

_Locomotion_
Shildon
County Durham

The glorious English Electric 'Deltic' prototype






































I even bought a t-shirt, in the correct blue, with the _'Cats Whiskers'_


https://www.thedps.co.uk/
https://collection.sciencemuseumgro...ve-deltic-co-co-3300hp-1955-diesel-locomotive


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th*

_Locomotion_
Shildon
County Durham

'Black 5' 
5000


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

*Friday 9th*

_Locomotion_
Shildon
County Durham 

HST125
The record-setter!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (10 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> I even bought a t-shirt, in the correct blue, with the _'Cats Whiskers'_


----------



## IaninSheffield (16 Jul 2021)

MBIFO 34027 Taw Valley whilst on a stretch of NCN45 The Mercian Way


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Jul 2021)

I think they look better than the unrebuilt spam cans, as well as being better. No oil leaks or random valve events.


----------



## GetFatty (20 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> *Friday 9th *
> 
> _Locomotion_
> Shildon
> ...


I'd always thought the one at Crewe was the last remaining one of these


----------



## BrumJim (20 Jul 2021)

GetFatty said:


> I'd always thought the one at Crewe was the last remaining one of these


The one in Crewe is an electric-powered one, and was in service for a short while.

The one in the photo was one of the developmental gas turbine trains, which never carried passengers.


----------



## GetFatty (20 Jul 2021)

BrumJim said:


> The one in Crewe is an electric-powered one, and was in service for a short while.
> 
> The one in the photo was one of the developmental gas turbine trains, which never carried passengers.


Ah ok


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (23 Jul 2021)

60103 is running tomorrow

Given the 'loop' it's taking, to get from Doncaster to Leeds, I have multiple choices, of where to go to see it

https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/service/gb-nr:U54966/2021-07-24/detailed


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Jul 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> 60103 is running tomorrow
> 
> Given the 'loop' it's taking, to get from Doncaster to Leeds, I have multiple choices, of where to go to see it
> 
> https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/service/gb-nr:U54966/2021-07-24/detailed




Not the best of shots
Cow Lane, Sharlston; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6591683
By this time, she was 9 minutes behind schedule
















It arrived a lot earlier than I anticipated at Normanton Station
, there must have been a clear path at Calder Bridge & Turners Junction
I was stood approximately where the blue car is; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3460793


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

Yesterday I came back from Stuttgart a different way, catching the train to Alpirsbach, which is on the eastern side of the Black Forest. Some of these railcars are now in this new livery for Baden-Württemberg. SWEG is the "Südwesteisenbahngesellschaft" or "South west railway group" a mix of small, mostly rural local railways owned by state and county governments.






The Offenburg-Freudenstadt train leaving.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Aug 2021)

A small display of three railcars on the now defunct Schiltach-Schramberg railway, with some information panels containing quotations from people who knew or worked on the railways locally.






From these information panels I learned that Schiltach used to be the border between Württemberg and Baden, which is why the station (still in use) is quite big: there used to be a customs post here, and trains would change engines and crews. The states were largely independent until World War 1 and nominally separate until 1945.

The goods and probably once customs shed is now a farmers cooperative:


----------



## GetFatty (14 Aug 2021)

I do wish that 25 years ago I’d taken that job in Darmstadt. To merge with also meeting my partner would be fantastic


----------



## CharlesF (14 Aug 2021)

@Andy in Germany - that’s a magnificent bike!


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2021)

CharlesF said:


> @Andy in Germany - that’s a magnificent bike!



Thank you. It looked downright ugly before Elder Son and I had a go at it. For various reasons I'm going for a larger 28" wheeled version as soon as I can...


----------



## flake99please (18 Aug 2021)

Class47 near Craigentinny depot the other day.


----------



## midlife (18 Aug 2021)

Silly question. Could somebody please look at the Carlisle to settle timetable for me and let me know when the steam trains are going through Wetheral. 

We can see the line from our house and thought we would walk to the line and watch the steam trains. We are 5 minutes from Wetheral station 

I think I miss read the timetables as between 3.15 and 4pm today we saw only two diesels. 

Thanks


----------



## Hover Fly (20 Aug 2021)

midlife said:


> Silly question. Could somebody please look at the Carlisle to settle timetable for me and let me know when the steam trains are going through Wetheral.
> 
> We can see the line from our house and thought we would walk to the line and watch the steam trains. We are 5 minutes from Wetheral station
> 
> ...



Wetherall doesn’t seem to be a timing point but does this help for future reference?

https://www.realtimetrains.co.uk/se...21-08-18/1430-1730?stp=WVS&show=all&order=wtt

Ahh, I see it was cancelled
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/steam-locomotives-on-the-mainline


----------



## midlife (20 Aug 2021)

Thanks .


----------



## ericmark (21 Aug 2021)

The return of the Earl, it has been to vale of rheidol railway for an overhaul. But they have a 1 ft 11+3⁄4 in gauge and Earl is 2 ft 6 inch, so it could not be tested before its return. I was lucky enough to be working on the rail side when the first run pulling passengers train, the red flag stops the train from passing us unexpected, we hold up a yellow flag to show he can continue, we were waving it frantically, as the reason he was stopping was not the red flag ewe can see the real reason but we couldn't to start with.


----------



## ericmark (22 Aug 2021)

Sorry I should have said this in the Llanfair - Welshpool light railway at Sylfaen where the passing loop is being put back in and station refurbished, pre colvid I used the railway to get to the Montgomery canal with my bike, the A458 is far to busy in my mind for safe cycling, they charged £3.50 for a dog or bike, but limited room one had problems if any wheel chair users, and not easy getting bike around the corner into the carriage.

I note on 4th and 5th September with the transport event there is a National Cycle Museum stand, not a clue what that is, it says in the old cafe area so must be small. We are joking it is the non gala weekend, it was traditional to have a gala near the end of the season, why it has not been called a gala I don't know, it seems to have the steam stuff normally found on the gala weekend, steam organ (run on electric not steam so not really a steam organ) and model railways and seems likely the odd traction engine or road roller, both Welshpool and Llanfair open, but trains can only be caught at Llanfair, colvid restrictions mean seats on train pre-booked and you will only face members of your own party. 

Loads of parking in Welshpool but Llanfair side it seems only for ticket holders, there will be it seems parking at the high school. Know there is a Routemaster bus, but in Wales only just got to level zero for colvid so all a bit of a rush.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 Aug 2021)

Sunday 22nd

_SWMBO, _daughter, & I, ended up in Ilkley this afternoon

During the course of a wander around, I noticed the back of the Station (Railway Road, which is off Brook Street

The terminus platforms were to the right of image, & the 'through' platforms (to SKipton) were above, where the orange platform is












https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101300576-ilkley-station-ilkley#.YSKdj0uSnIU
From the main-entrance, on Station Road; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/378830

When it passed over Brook Street, en-route to Skipton
Railway Road, is the sign-written building (Grocers)


----------



## gavgav (16 Sep 2021)

Did a walk in Beddgelert Forest today and upon returning to the station, this was in situ and being prepared to head further up the line.


----------



## ericmark (20 Sep 2021)

Really confused me, seems two independent firms one in Suffolk and one in Manchester both called Garrett, but one shown is Manchester. Articulated engines seem to be narrow gauge special. But that line caused the diverting of the foot path, if you have every walked the path now you would see the problem, before you could have ridden it on a bike.


----------



## IaninSheffield (22 Sep 2021)

Over the past few years, Derbyshire Council has developed the former Clowne Branch of the Midland Railway into a local Greenway. During that time, I've visited it several times a year and noticed gradual improvements. The latest addition by Clowne Local History Society commemorates the location of the station platform in Clowne and is helpfully supplemented with an information board.














​EDIT: Link added


----------



## LeetleGreyCells (22 Sep 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Over the past few years, Derbyshire Council has developed the former Clowne Branch of the Midland Railway into a local Greenway. During that time, I've visited it several times a year and noticed gradual improvements. The latest addition by Clowne Local History Society commemorates the location of the station platform in Clowne and is helpfully supplemented with an information board.
> 
> View attachment 610463
> 
> ...


The branchline is a great ride. They just need to finish it properly linking it to Poolsbrook with some better paths. At the other end, I have heard they are going to open it up to the station in Creswell so riders avoid Skinner Street and then you can easily cross the roads to reach the paths from the Coloured Cob Equestrian Centre that take you all the way up to the Crags. It'll be great when it's all finished. Unfortunately, projects such as this take such a long time to complete.


----------



## Mike Ayling (25 Sep 2021)

gavgav said:


> Did a walk in Beddgelert Forest today and upon returning to the station, this was in situ and being prepared to head further up the line.
> View attachment 609551


The logo SAR/S is South African Railways/ Spoorwee.
Is the Garratt on the 2 foot 6 inch gauge?


----------



## Mike_P (25 Sep 2021)

Mike Ayling said:


> The logo SAR/S is South African Railways/ Spoorwee.
> Is the Garratt on the 2 foot 6 inch gauge?


No - 1 ft 111⁄2 in


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2021)

When the modern stuff breaks down, the older machinery is used as a rescue unit. Apologies for the poor photo, but the train I'm on has just overtaken this...


----------



## Jenkins (11 Oct 2021)

As a follow up to the above, the Deltic was pulling an empty 'commuter' train of unknown class - I'd seen it last week at Ipswich station when it was pulling one of the new InterCity units northbound to Norwich so I think it's being used as the rail equivalent of a breakdown truck.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Oct 2021)

Not a Deltic, similar English Electric body but a lot less powerful, 1750hp v 3300hp or Type 3 v Type 5.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> As a follow up to the above, the Deltic was pulling an empty 'commuter' train of unknown class - I'd seen it last week at Ipswich station when it was pulling one of the new InterCity units northbound to Norwich so I think it's being used as the rail equivalent of a breakdown truck.


Its a spot hire locomotive. If you are short of motive power you can hire one of these for a day, month, year or whatever and it will do the pulling work, such as replacement for a unit in for repair, trial service, one-off special, or dead haul for overhaul, scrapping, etc. Front coupler has been modified so it can attach to a wide variety of units that it wouldn't normally be compatible with.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> When the modern stuff breaks down, the older machinery is used as a rescue unit.





BrumJim said:


> Its a spot hire locomotive. If you are short of motive power you can hire one of these for a day, month, year or whatever and it will do the pulling work,



Appropriately given its age the locomotive is owned by Europhoenix...


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2021)

A bit of a pile up at Enfield Town station this morning.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Oct 2021)

Class 40106 currently on loan from the Class 40 Preservation Society at Kidderminster Station having just arrived from Bewdley.

Taken at the recent Severn Valley Railway Diesel gala.


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Oct 2021)

Ouch. Was anyone hurt?


----------



## Paulus (12 Oct 2021)

Andy in Germany said:


> Ouch. Was anyone hurt?


It made the local news, but no mention of injuries .


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Oct 2021)

Maybach power at the Severn Valley, working and currently being overhauled.

Warship in for repaint and overhaul, next year it's the 50th anniversary of it's preservation. The first diesel locomotive to be preserved. The engine in the foreground is a Maybach engine from an Indian navy gunboat. Severn Valley purchased it as a spare engine for the Westerns. Apparently the bottom end is identical but the top end has to be removed as not currently compatible.








Hymek D7029







Western Courier


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (12 Oct 2021)

Severn Valley home of the Hoover's 

50008 in the workshop. Awful livery 












50049 Defiance 






50035 Ark Royal from Bewdley bridge 














50034 Furious 






50044 Exeter and 50031 Hood were also on shed.


----------



## BrumJim (12 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> A bit of a pile up at Enfield Town station this morning.
> View attachment 613376
> View attachment 613377
> View attachment 613378


Sh*t! That's one of mine. Bodyshell looks like it has stood up well.


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> A bit of a pile up at Enfield Town station this morning.
> View attachment 613376
> View attachment 613377
> View attachment 613378


Having thought a bit more about this, wondering whether that buffer is a problem? If it caused the train to ride up it in such a way, and the contact speed had been slightly higher, would the train penetrating through into the foyer have been more likely?


----------



## BrumJim (13 Oct 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Having thought a bit more about this, wondering whether that buffer is a problem? If it caused the train to ride up it in such a way, and the contact speed had been slightly higher, would the train penetrating through into the foyer have been more likely?



Undoubtedly; the train should not have over-ridden the buffer, although they look very basic, and don't appear to be designed with any real thought of collision abosorption (but buffer design is not one of my specialities).

The train not stopping in time is the bigger concern to me.


----------



## Juan Kog (13 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> A bit of a pile up at Enfield Town station this morning.
> View attachment 613376
> View attachment 613377
> View attachment 613378


A colleague of mine once slid on ” greasy “ track , he did not contact the stops but did knock the fixed red lights down. His initials were B K . The resident mess room wag renamed him Buffer Knocker .


----------



## IaninSheffield (13 Oct 2021)

Wondered how common, or not, this type of accident is. A short search later turned up this https://www.railwaysarchive.co.uk/eventlisting.php?view=list&showSearch=true&resultx=8&acctype=all&
Railway bods are nothing if not meticulous in their record keeping.


----------



## the_mikey (13 Oct 2021)

Jenkins said:


> As a follow up to the above, the Deltic was pulling an empty 'commuter' train of unknown class - I'd seen it last week at Ipswich station when it was pulling one of the new InterCity units northbound to Norwich so I think it's being used as the rail equivalent of a breakdown truck.




I have seen one fitting that description passing through Swindon on Friday afternoon, it was hauling what looked like Class 332 multiple units , probably heading to South Wales to be scrapped.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Undoubtedly; the train should not have over-ridden the buffer, although they look very basic, and don't appear to be designed with any real thought of collision abosorption (but buffer design is not one of my specialities).
> 
> The train not stopping in time is the bigger concern to me.


The newer rolling stock in use by Northern have had similar problems. The computer decides when it wants to stop. Meaning they have overshot platforms a number of times. Sometimes completely overshooting them. A fair number of local stations here are through stations so not as dangerous for the drivers.


----------



## classic33 (13 Oct 2021)

IaninSheffield said:


> Wondered how common, or not, this type of accident is. A short search later turned up this https://www.railwaysarchive.co.uk/eventlisting.php?view=list&showSearch=true&resultx=8&acctype=all&
> Railway bods are nothing if not meticulous in their record keeping.


Awaiting information for an accident in Preston in 1831. They must be thorough!
https://www.railwaysarchive.co.uk/eventsummary.php?eventID=6718


----------



## Paulus (14 Oct 2021)

Not a very good photo, but re engined class 56's, now class 69's 001 and 002 passing Oakleigh Park station yesterday morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 613543
> Not a very good photo, but re engined class 56's, now class 69's 001 and 002 passing Oakleigh Park station yesterday morning.



The British Railways Eternal Speed Whiskers never die.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2021)

I thought members would like to see this example of German efficiency at it's finest:


----------



## Hover Fly (17 Oct 2021)

The Steatesman returning to Wycombe held by signals Ulverston 16 Sept.


----------



## rogerzilla (17 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> A bit of a pile up at Enfield Town station this morning.
> View attachment 613376
> View attachment 613377
> View attachment 613378



View: https://youtu.be/5qPAOarQxaU

Were Gene Wilder and Richard Pryor involved?


----------



## IaninSheffield (23 Oct 2021)

Been down in Cambridge for a few days and caught the train home after being out on a ride. Train from Elsenham.
Interesting platform layout with neither up nor down platforms overlapping one another. But the thing which really caught my eye was that the level crossing between the two still has gates operated manually. Physically!




Nice little cafe for the thirsty/hungry cyclist on this side btw.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

Friday 15th October

_The Sidings_
Shipton-by-Beningbrough
(just off the A19)
York

I haven't been past this for years! (at least 12 - 13), so was pleased to see it still open!

It was the site of some railway housing, not the station, that was a few hundred yards to the north, by the next bridge
Apologies for quality, it was a very sunny day, so glare was factor









































https://www.thesidingshotel.co.uk/
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6969843


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (24 Oct 2021)

Sunday 24th October

Stamford Bridge Railway Station
Church Road
Stamford Bridge
East Riding of Yorkshire

I'm very sorry, I didn't have time to go & photograph the viaduct, as I was running late, after diverting into York, to photograph something else, as I was collecting the 'BWSOW'

















A replica





















The house by the engine is still there too, & looks very nice indeed!!
https://www.instantstreetview.com/@53.988125,-0.914785,150.74h,1.43p,1z,ayoiRWdX5DiSkc0KgQV9mQ


















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...on-and-platforms-stamford-bridge#.YXVQHJrMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3578213

http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/s/stamford_bridge/index.shtml


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Oct 2021)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Friday 15th October
> 
> _The Sidings_
> Shipton-by-Beningbrough
> ...



I've seen it many times from the train but never from the road side...


----------



## Paulus (28 Oct 2021)

Paulus said:


> A bit of a pile up at Enfield Town station this morning.
> View attachment 613376
> View attachment 613377
> View attachment 613378


BBC News - Enfield train crash: Driver arrested after drugs test
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-59074079


----------



## BrumJim (1 Nov 2021)

Paulus said:


> BBC News - Enfield train crash: Driver arrested after drugs test
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-59074079


Ooof. On one hand, I'm glad it wasn't a brake failure (much more complex microprocessor-controlled than all previous trains), but the regulations on drink and drugs for train drivers are very tight, and worrying that one got through.


----------



## Paulus (1 Nov 2021)

BrumJim said:


> Ooof. On one hand, I'm glad it wasn't a brake failure (much more complex microprocessor-controlled than all previous trains), but the regulations on drink and drugs for train drivers are very tight, and worrying that one got through.


You only get random tested now and then, not on a routine basis. But, any incident then you will be tested at the time.


----------



## Spartak (29 Nov 2021)

60017 pulling out of Westerleigh Oil Terminal today.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (18 Dec 2021)

Saturday 18th
(circa 11:05)

‘*Clun* _*Castle’*_

(taken from) Station Road
Ackworth
Wakefield

It’s on the Doncaster - Pontefract Baghill line
En-route to York
I only just got there in time, as l locked the car, l heard it!

From this bridge; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/439831












West Coast Railways Class 47 on the rear


----------



## robjh (18 Dec 2021)

An HST hiding amongst the trees on the Colne Valley Railway at Castle Hedingham, Essex, yesterday. There was another one in EMR livery further up the line.


----------



## DCBassman (18 Dec 2021)

robjh said:


> HST


To this day, still the fastest diesel trains ever.
Maximum tractive effort 80kN-m, equivalent to 59,005lb/ft. A bit torquey...


----------



## Mike_P (18 Dec 2021)

Favourite HST journeys were those with one power car dead and a far smoother carriage motion, memorable was one crawling up Lickey.


----------



## Proto (27 Jan 2022)

There’s a great railway thread on Piston Heads forum. Really interesting an informative.

https://www.pistonheads.com/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&f=191&t=1920564&i=0


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2022)

Maybe I should have added it on here instead?

Methley South Station


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2022)

Castle Howard Station


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (11 Feb 2022)

Fairies Hill Viaduct


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Feb 2022)

Tuesday 15th

Today was the first time I've seen the new railway station in Castleford, replacing the ubiquitous 'bus shelters'
Granted, it's not a patch on how it was up to the 60s (& maybe 70s?)






The station signal box, like the one at Albion Street level-crossing is bricked up




That said, it's far better than what we have in Normanton, after what was here!!!!

1970s





2007; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/363035


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Feb 2022)

While riding to work today I noticed the level crossing lights on the local railway were on; I didn't take a lot of notice as the general trains are local and metro trains; nice enough but a bit monotonous. So it was too late to take a camera out when I saw that it was in fact a B-B centre cab loco, I think a variant of this class:








It was hauling a four unit train of bogie wagons with farm equipment, which I've never seen before. I'm pretty sure this is delivered at the next station down the line which has a loading bay; this loading bay was recently rebuilt so it's clearly used a fair bit. It's nice to see a local railway with short trains for local organisations. Will have to investigate further...


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Mar 2022)

Flying Scotsman was passing through half a mile from here at 6.30 last Saturday, so we walked up to the footbridge over the GWML to see it. It was dusk, but we saw the headlights from far away, then the firebox glow, then we were surrounded by steam. Quite exciting, really.


----------



## HumpTdumpty (8 Mar 2022)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 87009, that was City of Birmingham wasn't it? I quite liked the different names they had, so with the '87s my favourites were Patriot, City Of Glasgow, Coeur De Lion, John O' Gaunt, The Knight of The Thistle, Iron Duke, The Lord Of The Isles, Wolf Of Badenoch, Hal O'The Wynd and Thane Of Fife. I'd have to consult one of the old platform 5 books to remember them all.
> 
> With the '86s it was more the freight machines I liked such as Wulfruna, Aldaniti, Elizabeth Garrett Anderson and Airey Neave (which was a truly ridiculous name to a young spotter like me. If I'd known who he was in relation to Margaret Thatcher, I might not have liked his name so much!). That said, some of the other '86s had nice names too, such as Comet, Meteor, Planet, Phoenix, (Vesta, Fury, and Hector also), Crown Point, Starlight Express and Josiah Wedgewood Master Potter 1736 - 1795, always a nice one as it had the Wedewood blue nameplate which contrasted well with the Intercity livery, and then of course, there were the George Cross names such as Driver James Kennedy G.C. and Driver John Axon G.C.
> 
> The class '90s had those wonderful foreign 'Freight Connection' names such as Frachtverbindungen, although my favourite of the Intercity ones was 90004 The D'Oyly Carte Opera Company. The '91s never really did very much for me for some reason (they worked through to Glasgow), and as for the '92s, they helped me learn who certain obscure historical people were such as Sweelink, who I'd never heard of before.


As a kid @ Bescot or New St I prided myself on identifying electrics via there number of windows 87 VS 86 etc 81s etc upwards were more of a challenge to me - happy days !


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Mar 2022)

HumpTdumpty said:


> As a kid @ Bescot or New St I prided myself on identifying electrics via there number of windows 87 VS 86 etc 81s etc upwards were more of a challenge to me - happy days !



Crikey, I remember many hours platform ending with my dad at Bescot, although that was in the days of 86's and 90's. My Grandad used to come on occasion and tell stories of working as a goods guard there. Invariably he'd inveigle his way into a signal box or locomotive cab...


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Mar 2022)

Slightly faded memorial to the locomotive crews of Offenburg last week...


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Mar 2022)

The German language news bulletin about the railway scene in Germany, Austria and Switzerland has just made a report of the upcoming revolution in digitalised shunting, which I suppose was inevitable.

The plan, apparently, is to make Scharfenberg couplers standard on all freight wagons and locomotives and replace the screw couplers used at the moment. The reason for this is that screw couplers require someone to hook them up and connect brakes and electrical connections too, which takes time and is very dangerous, whereas a Scharfenberg coupler theoretically can do all this at once and also report back to confirm everything works. On European railways we still use lots of marshalling yards, and apparently a shunter can couple or uncouple wagons up to 300 times a shift.

The project aims are:

Refit about 490 000 freight wagons in the EU, Switzerland, Norway and the UK, and 17 000 locomotives
The projected cost is expected to be 15000 - 17000 € per wagon.
The cost throughout Europe should be 6.4 -8.6 billion euro.
Savings are reputed to be in the region of 760m euro per year.

Added to this is the massive improvement in safety, as many shunters are injured in their work, and the Scharfenberg coupler will allow for longer trains.

There is currently a demonstrator train being tried out in various conditions. If the test go to plan the project should begin in 2024 and end by 2030.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The German language news bulletin about the railway scene in Germany, Austria and Switzerland has just made a report of the upcoming revolution in digitalised shunting, which I suppose was inevitable.
> 
> The plan, apparently, is to make Scharfenberg couplers standard on all freight wagons and locomotives and replace the screw couplers used at the moment. The reason for this is that screw couplers require someone to hook them up and connect brakes and electrical connections too, which takes time and is very dangerous, whereas a Scharfenberg coupler theoretically can do all this at once and also report back to confirm everything works. On European railways we still use lots of marshalling yards, and apparently a shunter can couple or uncouple wagons up to 300 times a shift.
> 
> ...



That is massive. Can't believe it will actually happen, but if it does, it will mean a lot of money for Voith and Dellner? And a lot of companies making standard buffers, screw couplers and hooks loosing a lot of business.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

BrumJim said:


> That is massive. Can't believe it will actually happen, but if it does, it will mean a lot of money for Voith and Dellner? And a lot of companies making standard buffers, screw couplers and hooks loosing a lot of business.



It is, probably one of the biggest changes since the end of steam; and yet it will probably go unnoticed by the vast majority of people.

I don't know how they'll do it though: it means not only coordinating the wagons being taken out of service to refit them, but also means for several years there'll be two incompatible fleets of locos and wagons running about.

I'm also sceptical about all the delicate electronics they want to fit on each wagon, bearing in mind the conditions most freight wagons have to work in.


----------



## BrumJim (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It is, probably one of the biggest changes since the end of steam; and yet it will probably go unnoticed by the vast majority of people.
> 
> I don't know how they'll do it though: it means not only coordinating the wagons being taken out of service to refit them, but also means for several years there'll be two incompatible fleets of locos and wagons running about.
> 
> I'm also sceptical about all the delicate electronics they want to fit on each wagon, bearing in mind the conditions most freight wagons have to work in.


And the fact that the couplers will have to be maintained better, with a much greater risk of trains splitting if bits aren't greased or replaced in time. Works for passenger trains, but they have a much better focus on performance rather than cost.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Mar 2022)

Presumably the electronics are potted to protect them from the impact of careless/enthusiastic shunting?


----------



## BrumJim (14 Mar 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Presumably the electronics are potted to protect them from the impact of careless/enthusiastic shunting?


If they implement the electrical head option. Usually freight just passes air from wagon to wagon. Although it might be exciting to transfer some signals too, there are a number of issues on compatibility, modification costs, maintenance and reliability that might make such an idea uneconomic and unrealistic.

The advantage of the Sharfenberg (Type 12) head are that the joint is a lot more secure, and hence is the favoured option for multiple units were frequent coupling and uncoupling requirements coincide with the need to pass a vast amount of information and train wires between the two units so that they can operate effectively and in compliance with disability regs and commercial requirements.

Although traditionally the UK and presumably other countries have gone down the "tightlock" option which is compatible with the buckeye system favoured in US freight, but ironically isn't as tight as the Scharfenberg. Buckeye never really took off in Europe, with hook and buffers remaining the prefered option for general usage vehicles (wagons and coaches).


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

BrumJim said:


> And the fact that the couplers will have to be maintained better, with a much greater risk of trains splitting if bits aren't greased or replaced in time. Works for passenger trains, but they have a much better focus on performance rather than cost.



That's my thinking too, and they're talking about a computer on every wagon to report if everything is working, which sounds like a lot of potential software glitches in each train, especially if there's a rough shunt or the weather gets in, or some graffiti artist desides to spray it...


----------



## BrumJim (14 Mar 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> That's my thinking too, and they're talking about a computer on every wagon to report if everything is working, which sounds like a lot of potential software glitches in each train, especially if there's a rough shunt or the weather gets in, or some graffiti artist desides to spray it...


Sounds like an ivory towers idea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Mar 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Sounds like an ivory towers idea.



I think some kind of coupler change is likely but the details seem optimistic: the simplicity of the screw coupling is a great advantage on a freight wagon; even if its possible to run all the other extras through a coupling, putting all the extra reporting equipment in a wagon seems an expensive way to add points of failure into the system.

On the other hand, not killing and injuring shunters is a good thing...


----------



## robjh (15 Mar 2022)

Some Fenland finds from a ride yesterday :

first, the site of Postland station on the GN&GER joint line from Spalding to March, near the village of Crowland. This station closed around 1960 but the line was once a major freight route and survived until 1982.









then a short way further on I found a GER 6-wheel coach body in a garden. The paintwork is no doubt not original as this vehicle must have been retired for around 100 years, but is probably an accurate rendition of later GER coach livery.


----------



## sheddy (18 Mar 2022)

Kings Cross Model https://www.ianvisits.co.uk/articles/see-a-large-scale-model-of-kings-cross-52884/?


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (31 Mar 2022)

Thursday 31st

ECML, about 5 miles north of York

Overton Road
Between Shipton & Skelton
(off the A19)
York





















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/16400
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6709141


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Mar 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Thursday 31st
> 
> ECML, about 5 miles north of York
> 
> ...



I didn't know you could see those from a road.

Bit of paint would be a good idea.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Apr 2022)

Local train in Riegel-Malterdingen. This line and train are owned by the local authority. To the right of the picture is the DB / German railways station on the main line from Karlsruhe to Basel.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (1 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I didn't know you could see those from a road.
> 
> Bit of paint would be a good idea.



Neither did I, until someone told me they could be seen

Paint; I presume, from watching, that most trains go past at a reasonable speed, so passengers wouldn't see them


----------



## robjh (1 Apr 2022)

Another goody from a ride today. This is Blake Hall station, on the Epping to Ongar preserved line in Essex only 20 miles from central London. A class 03 hauling some blue-and-grey coaches trundled slowly past when I was there 





Until 1994 this was a (rather neglected) branch of the London Underground, with third-rail electrification, and Blake Hall was the most neglected station of them all with a very limited service. This is from a 1976 Underground map in my old-stuff cupboard.


----------



## robjh (3 Apr 2022)

More pictures from the other day's ride, or more precisely the train ride home.

Tottenham Hale station, which is a national rail/London Underground interchange. This roof and extended concourse are 
actually a very recent redevelopment and an improvement on the utilitarian mess that was there before.





and this was my train home, a class 317 on the Liverpool Street-Cambridge line. The 317s are currently being phased out after 
around 40 years service, and this could well be the last one I'll go one.


----------



## ericmark (4 Apr 2022)

Well it seems trains are returning, the local train has over Colvid been only running as a tourist attraction from local station up the line and back again without the option of getting off or on the trains at other stations, and the main line was washed out with January storms, both now seem to be returning to passenger transport.

Trains have not been running lately, guess why


----------



## Cycling Labs (4 Apr 2022)

My bike leaning against the sign of the now disused Bramley and Wonnersh station in Surrey.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Apr 2022)

ericmark said:


> Well it seems trains are returning, the local train has over Colvid been only running as a tourist attraction from local station up the line and back again without the option of getting off or on the trains at other stations, and the main line was washed out with January storms, both now seem to be returning to passenger transport.
> 
> Trains have not been running lately, guess why
> View attachment 638511



A scene from my teenage yeas, with more track in place then, of course...


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2022)

A Grand Day Out at Dartmouth Steam Railway, plus river cruise. Train there and back from Paignton to Kingswear, then across the watter to Dartmouth.












This one's parked at Kingswear, no idea if it ever moves.





Kingswear signal box




















Braveheart coming to take us home.


----------



## DCBassman (4 Apr 2022)

AGDO pt2




Having run around its rake of coaches, Braveheart heads back to Paignton.










A couple more of the approach before boarding for home.










And a couple at Paignton.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (5 Apr 2022)

Class 68013 waiting to depart on the 12.55 Birmingham Moor St to London Marylebone. Fitted with new nameplates covered in gaffer tape. I asked the driver what the name is and when the naming ceremony is, he replied he couldn't tell me, apparently is named after a colleague and the name will be revealed in a couple of weeks.

All very mysterious


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Apr 2022)

Whats even more mysterious is why we stopped building new locomotives in the UK ... After Brush Traction was closed by American owners Wabtec last year the skills have been lost forever ...


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Apr 2022)

Landsurfer said:


> Whats even more mysterious is why we stopped building new locomotives in the UK ... After Brush Traction was closed by American owners Wabtec last year the skills have been lost forever ...



Especially as a lot of European countries seem to manage it...

Wasn't there a new Hitachi factory in the UK?


----------



## Landsurfer (5 Apr 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Especially as a lot of European countries seem to manage it...
> 
> Wasn't there a new Hitachi factory in the UK?


Hitachi, CAF, Siemens .... assembling airfix kits from the EU, Korea and Vietnam .... funny how the CAF and Siemens “factories” are next to ports to allow the off loading of nearly finished trains .... Hitachi Factory is in in Italy ..... finished off in the North East .... Stadler don’t even try to pretend .. made in Spain, Switzerland and Germany ... in that order..
Bombardier ( Canada) have been bought out by Alston ( France) ... Great British trains are a thing of the past .....
The biggest Locomotive fleet in the UK ? Class 66 ... Caterpillar Detroit ... Class 68 ? ....Kiepe Germany ......


----------



## Andy in Germany (8 Apr 2022)

There's a new rail service betwen Wien (Austria) and Munich. They apparently ran services for a while but now they're running an hourly service with Stadler double deck units:







Apparently the company is partly owned by SNCF who I suspect are trying to get into a new lucrative route.

Full story here (in German):


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Apr 2022)

This weekend the Basel-Karlsruhe line which I usually travel on to get to the family, is closed north of Freiburg because they're working on the boit where the new railway meets the old one, I suspect just south of Rastatt, where this building site is.


----------



## tribanjules (10 Apr 2022)

British heritage railways face coal shortages due to Ukraine invasion
https://mol.im/a/10704723


----------



## flake99please (10 Apr 2022)

tribanjules said:


> British heritage railways face coal shortages due to Ukraine invasion
> https://mol.im/a/10704723


 Given the circumstances, I would forgive them for using classic diesels as a replacement. No need to cut the service IMO.


----------



## tribanjules (10 Apr 2022)

flake99please said:


> Given the circumstances, I would forgive them for using classic diesels as a replacement. No need to cut the service IMO.


Except red diesel at 60p a litre has been stopped for tax so all have to pay full price


----------



## classic33 (10 Apr 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Class 68013 waiting to depart on the 12.55 Birmingham Moor St to London Marylebone. Fitted with new nameplates covered in gaffer tape. I asked the driver what the name is and when the naming ceremony is, he replied he couldn't tell me, apparently is named after a colleague and the name will be revealed in a couple of weeks.
> 
> All very mysterious
> 
> ...


68015 is in a similar condition.
Both said to be named after two staff who died due to Covid. 
One supposed to be officially named today, the other next week.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (10 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> 68015 is in a similar condition.
> Both said to be named after two staff who died due to Covid.
> One supposed to be officially named today, the other next week.


I just missed 68015, it was pulling out of Moor St this afternoon, I couldn't make out the new name plate from where I was standing. I will try and get a photo in the week.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (15 Apr 2022)

68015 waiting to depart the 14.55 to London Marylebone from Birmingham Moor Street with its new name plate "Kev Helmer"


----------



## ericmark (16 Apr 2022)

It seems where I volunteer we are trying new fuels, we have tried one, bit of a failure, the ash forms a barrier to draft, and the ash pan fills up very fast, we have two others to test, and have not run out of coal yet, seems looking at South America for reasonable quality coal. 

It is not the Ukraine invasion causing the problem, it is the failure of the washing plant for the South Wales coal, it was not economical to repair for just the narrow gauge railways of Wales, who all combined produce less CO2 to one jet to USA. 

There was enough coal for around 5 years, mine was due to close, but we had time to find a replacement, but when the plant broke all the coal was sold to British steel and no more supplied to little trains of Wales.

We have the Heritage question. Corris Railway has a new engine, in the style of the old one, which Tanalyn railway has, but with roller bearings instead of white metal etc. But it looks old, even if built 2005. But again and again we get, that's not worth repairing, but it is heritage so it will be repaired. The idea of double heading so the diesel does the work, but steam looks the part, would be OK with an autocoach



but these were not used with narrow gauge, so to have a diesel at the back or middle doing the work, and a steam engine at front looking the part, would need some way to control the diesel from the steam engine. The controls look impressive



but hardly room in a narrow gauge steam engine to hide that, and not sure the driver would have enough hands to control two completely different engines.


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

ericmark said:


> It seems where I volunteer we are trying new fuels, we have tried one, bit of a failure, the ash forms a barrier to draft, and the ash pan fills up very fast, we have two others to test, and have not run out of coal yet, seems looking at South America for reasonable quality coal.
> 
> It is not the Ukraine invasion causing the problem, it is the failure of the washing plant for the South Wales coal, it was not economical to repair for just the narrow gauge railways of Wales, who all combined produce less CO2 to one jet to USA.
> 
> ...




That is a serious problem for GLToW. Didn't the Ffestiniog have a Fairlie that ran on waste oil at one point?


----------



## Andy in Germany (18 Apr 2022)

Travelling to Stuttgart to visit the family was interesting as German Railways has been closing the main line from Karlsruhe to Basel in stages to work on the new parallel freight/high speed line and its connections to the existing system. This is needed because the current line, although double track and dead straight for the most part, is way over capacity.






I took one of the new "S-Bahn" units to a small junction in the hills, then caught one of these:






Which is still one of my favourite railcars.

Yes, I admit I have a favourite railcar.

All went well until I got here:






Notice freight train in the background: the freight that normally belts along the Rhine Valley was being sent down the Neckar valley. Remember that I said the Rhine route was 2 tracks and dead straight... the Neckar line is single track for long sections and winds along the valley.

To try and help capacity intercity trains from Singen and Zürich to Stuttgart were classified as regional trains so you could use a local ticket, which would have been fine except that 1: You still needed to reserve a bike place, and 2: The trains came in more full than the Tokyo metro at rush hour and people were standing in the vestibules. I let the first train go, but on the second one they actually announced that it was filled to capacity and people would have to get off because they couldn't close the doors.

Eventually I caught a genuine local train. It could have been worse, at least I had lots of interesting trains to watch while I waited...


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Apr 2022)




----------



## rogerzilla (21 Apr 2022)




----------



## rogerzilla (21 Apr 2022)




----------



## rogerzilla (21 Apr 2022)

A few pics from the SVR steam gala today. The purple Taw Valley (for the Jubilee) is driving people nuts but I quite like it.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> A few pics from the SVR steam gala today. The purple Taw Valley (for the Jubilee) is driving people nuts but I quite like it.



It's somewhat more vivid than I'd been expecting when I first heard about the plan.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Apr 2022)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> It's somewhat more vivid than I'd been expecting when I first heard about the plan.


Yes, a shade darker would have been better. It's a tad violet.


----------



## classic33 (21 Apr 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> View attachment 641168


The only one in service at present.


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Apr 2022)

classic33 said:


> The only one in service at present.


I think this was its first passenger run since the rebuild. It had a few faults that needed fixing on test runs last week. It is only in wartime black for the SVR gala, then it's back to BR express blue.


----------



## Hover Fly (23 Apr 2022)

Just watched Tangmere go through Lancaster It stunk! What are they burning nowadays?


----------



## rogerzilla (1 May 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> Just watched Tangmere go through Lancaster It stunk! What are they burning nowadays?


Anything they can get, since British lump coal is no longer available.

Eco-Coal trials are, AFAIK, not happening on the main line (Eco-Coal contains ground up olive stones at 50%), so it'll be some nasty Kazakhstan or Colombian coal, which tends to be smoky. So they pay to have it shipped thousands of miles, it costs more, and it's more polluting when used. Lose-lose-lose.


----------



## robjh (1 May 2022)

Ely, the other morning. Ely is an important junction where lines from East Anglia to the midlands and ECML cross the London to King's Lynn line, and it sees regular container trains to and from Felixstowe.

A Great Northern class 387 on a King's Cross service.






A class 66 heading from Felixstowe towards the midlands





and another one heading for the ports


----------



## ericmark (3 May 2022)

End of South Wales coal, with replacement in distance, seems ash is a problem, it builds up on fire bars and stops the draft. Each engine is different, and likely new fire bars will be required with different gaps.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

ericmark said:


> View attachment 642925
> End of South Wales coal, with replacement in distance, seems ash is a problem, it builds up on fire bars and stops the draft. Each engine is different, and likely new fire bars will be required with different gaps.



Perhaps a couple of these would work: no more coal supply issues and much easier for wheelchair access et c...


----------



## ericmark (3 May 2022)

Not really, people come to ride on the train because it is steam hauled. When some thing goes wrong and we are forced to use Diesel people are very disappointed.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 May 2022)

GWR engines were built with small fireboxes for burning Welsh coal with a very low volatile content. They won't run all that well on the foreign coal. LNER engines will do better, as they were designed to burn Yorkshire coal.

What is really needed is for the heritage railways to jointly buy and re-open a small mine for exclusive use on their lines - their annual requirements are miniscule - but planning permission will be impossible in the current climate (pun intended).


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> GWR engines were built with small fireboxes for burning Welsh coal with a very low volatile content. They won't run all that well on the foreign coal. LNER engines will do better, as they were designed to burn Yorkshire coal.
> 
> What is really needed is for the heritage railways to jointly buy and re-open a small mine for exclusive use on their lines - their annual requirements are miniscule - but planning permission will be impossible in the current climate (pun intended).



Hmm, even without climate change, I'm not sure about the ethics of asking men to do such a dangerous job so we can play trains. I appreciate it's probably even worse where the coal is coming from, especially from some of the places where it's imported.

Maybe we need to accept that we're trying to sustain the unsustainable, and either use waste oil or similar or accept that diesel or electrically powered trains are going to be part of the future.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 May 2022)

ericmark said:


> Not really, people come to ride on the train because it is steam hauled. When some thing goes wrong and we are forced to use Diesel people are very disappointed.



Switzerland doesn't seem to have tourists turning away because their trains are electric, although I see your point.

Maybe the W & L could be a pioneering transport line once more, although it would require a bit of work at places like Mill Curves. On the other hand, Battery trams could run through Welshpool again...


----------



## rogerzilla (3 May 2022)

Oil-firing is pretty disgusting: it's heavy bunker oil, not diesel, and the sticky soot clogs the tubes. A standard way to deal with this is to throw a bucket of sand into the firebox when the train is in the countryside, turning the soot into a huge black cloud that's visible for miles.


----------



## Cycleops (5 May 2022)

This might not interest everyone but I've always had a fascination of American railroads and done some modelling of them thereof, but this come up on YouTube. I didn't think there would be any hobos left but seems there is, well, at least this one Hobo Shoestring. Fascinating guy and has a wealth of knowledge about the railroads and how they work. Used to be switch master in a yard.
Check him out:


View: https://youtu.be/yQJ5ZHv1N9w


View: https://youtu.be/X92SwfjAngc


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*1. *

_Fangfoss Station_
Station Road
Fangfoss
East Riding of Yorkshire

Now a private house/caravan site






















https://britishlistedbuildings.co.uk/101346458-the-old-railway-station-fangfoss#.Ynlg8IzMLIU
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3578169
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3507812
http://www.disused-stations.org.uk/f/fangfoss/index.shtml

https://fangfosspark.co.uk

And........ slightly to the north-west of the site, the trackbed approaches from Stamford Bridge















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/3763538


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (9 May 2022)

Monday 9th
*2. *

'Old' _East Coast Main-Line_
(pre-diversion, due to the _Selby Coalfields_)
Howden Lane
Naburn
York
Now the_ York - Selby Railway Path & Cycle-Way _(also an arm of the _Trans-Pennine Trail_)





















https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/6914095
https://astrocampus.york.ac.uk/cycle-the-solar-system/


----------



## ericmark (13 May 2022)

Last weekend I decided to take some more photos of local steam trains Llanfair - Welshpool line, train limited to 15 MPH, so the e-bike can normally keep up with the train, but new fuel seemed to be causing problems.





I had no problems keeping up with the train.


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 May 2022)

ericmark said:


> Last weekend I decided to take some more photos of local steam trains Llanfair - Welshpool line, train limited to 15 MPH, so the e-bike can normally keep up with the train, but new fuel seemed to be causing problems.
> 
> View attachment 644466
> 
> I had no problems keeping up with the train.



The newsletter says it was expensive too...


----------



## ericmark (14 May 2022)

It seems pre-Colvid at this time of year no trains were run, however with Colvid and booking as units so each unit social distanced it was found trains had no on spec room, I will not say full due to social distancing, but we were running full trains most of the time, however last week one train cancelled due to no passengers, and trains run at a loss due to lack of paying passengers, and with the increasing fuel costs seems likely there will need to be some changes.

When not steam hauled we get cancellations, and we have had late cancellations due to Colvid, meaning the train is not full, clearly nothing can be done which would result in people not cancelling due to Colvid, it has to be full refund, but there is a fine balance in pricing, too high and not enough passengers and too low can't maintain the service. 

I look at the car park on a non running day, and you realise how many people are volunteering to work on the railway, yet we are still way behind in the mundane jobs, driving an engine everyone wants to do, painting a shed less people willing to role up their sleeves. And unblocking drains very hard to find volunteers. We are lucky to find people willing to cut the grass.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 May 2022)

ericmark said:


> It seems pre-Colvid at this time of year no trains were run, however with Colvid and booking as units so each unit social distanced it was found trains had no on spec room, I will not say full due to social distancing, but we were running full trains most of the time, however last week one train cancelled due to no passengers, and trains run at a loss due to lack of paying passengers, and with the increasing fuel costs seems likely there will need to be some changes.
> 
> When not steam hauled we get cancellations, and we have had late cancellations due to Colvid, meaning the train is not full, clearly nothing can be done which would result in people not cancelling due to Colvid, it has to be full refund, but there is a fine balance in pricing, too high and not enough passengers and too low can't maintain the service.
> 
> I look at the car park on a non running day, and you realise how many people are volunteering to work on the railway, yet we are still way behind in the mundane jobs, driving an engine everyone wants to do, painting a shed less people willing to role up their sleeves. And unblocking drains very hard to find volunteers. We are lucky to find people willing to cut the grass.



I remember that as well. I personally enjoyed painting and general maintenance: I spent a happy afternoon driving a sit on mower around the Llanfair car park, and actually learned to paint properly in the maintenance shed with a 50 year old New Zealander. I think I was painting the doors for the last generation of small station buildings in Sylfaen halt, but I could be wrong...


----------



## Paulus (14 May 2022)

The Duchess passing Oakleigh Park yesterday afternoon enroute from Southall to Ely.


----------



## Cycleops (14 May 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 644665
> The Duchess passing Oakleigh Park yesterday afternoon enroute from Southall to Ely.


Well remember going up to Hadley Wood further up the line where you can stand and watch the trains pass right in front of you or go up on the bridge. Crammed with train spotters back in the steam days but not so much now I guess.

The Flying Scotsman which we used to see in the fifties. Here it is in LNER days with some teak Gresley coaches:






And in later BR era with some 'blood and custard' stock coming out of Hadley Wood tunnel


----------



## Cycleops (14 May 2022)

Following on from my post about Hobo Shoestring he reports from the 'National Hobo Convention'.


View: https://youtu.be/vTI8jiQ6p3A


----------



## Spartak (15 May 2022)

My ride home tonight ( with my trusty steed in the foreground ) 166220 at Avonmouth Station.


----------



## robjh (15 May 2022)

A pair of class 801 Azuma sets kissing at Doncaster last Tuesday


----------



## rogerzilla (16 May 2022)

Same moronic design as Class 800; larger trains are split into two non-interconnecting halves, so no buffet car.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Same moronic design as Class 800; larger trains are split into two non-interconnecting halves, so no buffet car.



I've never understood the concept of the buffet car: If you go and sit there you risk losing your seat, or do people just sit there the whole journey?


----------



## Spartak (16 May 2022)

Spartak said:


> My ride home tonight ( with my trusty steed in the foreground ) 166220 at Avonmouth Station.
> 
> View attachment 644866



Apologies for the boring DMU photo, just wanted to add how the Severn Beach Line has improved over the last year. 
Trains now run half hourly and the service is now a lot more consistent. 
I regularly use it as a means for my commute home, as my trip from Avonmouth to Stapleton Road takes out two of Bristol's hills. 
The fare is only £2 so in my eyes represents good value....


----------



## robjh (16 May 2022)

Spartak said:


> Apologies for the boring DMU photo, just wanted to add how the Severn Beach Line has improved over the last year.
> Trains now run half hourly and the service is now a lot more consistent.
> I regularly use it as a means for my commute home, as my trip from Avonmouth to Stapleton Road takes out two of Bristol's hills.
> The fare is only £2 so in my eyes represents good value....



Nothing boring about DMU photos. In fact seen from over here class 166s look quite exotic.


----------



## ericmark (16 May 2022)

I remember the sound more than the engines and trains, I lived in Shotton and trains out of the steel works often well loaded on way to Wrexham. And the line was reasonably steep at Shotton, so you would hear the wheels spinning and the engine trying once again to get up the bank. 

Never hear that sound on heritage railways, to haul that load of passengers would be too risky, want to be sure it will go up the incline, no good reversing into a siding and waiting for a second engine to give an extra push, same going down the incline, often the wagons were not connected to the engine to work brakes, and the brakes would be applied manually on each wagon before going down the incline, not really acceptable with passengers.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

robjh said:


> Nothing boring about DMU photos. In fact seen from over here class 166s look quite exotic.



I second that; I've always liked the smooth looks of the class 166.

I recall the electric versions had a set of lumpy dumb buffers covering the override stoppers which undoubtedly helped in collisions but did nothing for the aesthetics.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

ericmark said:


> I remember the sound more than the engines and trains, I lived in Shotton and trains out of the steel works often well loaded on way to Wrexham. And the line was reasonably steep at Shotton, so you would hear the wheels spinning and the engine trying once again to get up the bank.
> 
> Never hear that sound on heritage railways, to haul that load of passengers would be too risky, want to be sure it will go up the incline, no good reversing into a siding and waiting for a second engine to give an extra push, same going down the incline, often the wagons were not connected to the engine to work brakes, and the brakes would be applied manually on each wagon before going down the incline, not really acceptable with passengers.



I remember it occasionally on Golfa bank, at least once with the Austrian Sir Drefaldwyn on a damp morning. The loco could handle alpine passes but not, apparently, Welsh leaf fall. 

For those who don't know, Golfa, on the Welshpool and Llanfair Railway, is a short but vicious stretch of 1 in 29, with curves.

I've done the pinning down brakes thing on works trains. Once on the Llanfair End of Castle Caereinion we stopped to open the gates, and the diesel loco sat and spun, so they tried to set back, but the unbraked wagons pulled the loco down the hill. One or two of the staff were ready for this and leapt to drop the brake levers. 

I and another minor had been sent to the station and told to STAY THERE under any and all circumstances. It was a good place to grow up.


----------



## Cycleops (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never understood the concept of the buffet car: If you go and sit there you risk losing your seat, or do people just sit there the whole journey?


Bought this restaurant car or Messwagen a while ago but not knowing much about German railways was not sure how old it is. Being DB it's post unification but do you know if they may still be in use?
I had an idea it might be a 'works' coach.







German railways have a very diverse variety of locos which are very character full and interesting. I'll post some pics of a few I've picked up in my HO European thread.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've never understood the concept of the buffet car: If you go and sit there you risk losing your seat, or do people just sit there the whole journey?


Oddly, given the general "dog eat dog" nature of British society, it was never a problem. Generally a few low-value possessions left on the seat were sufficient. Best to visit between stations, though.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 May 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Bought this restaurant car or Messwagen a while ago but not knowing much about German railways was not sure how old it is. Being DB it's post unification but do you know if they may still be in use?
> I had an idea it might be a 'works' coach.
> 
> View attachment 644980
> ...



It's a measurement coach. As you say it has the post '94 DB symbol on it, but it looks decidedly elderly. Mind you, DB, like the old BR had some very old stock in their departmental service at times; replacement seems to have stepped up in recent years, probably as the old "standard" carriages are replaced.


----------



## Cycleops (16 May 2022)

Thanks Andy, as you can see my German is decidedly lacking. 
I've got two DR locos and a DB modern diesel. I'll post some pics.


----------



## Spartak (17 May 2022)

robjh said:


> Nothing boring about DMU photos. In fact seen from over here class 166s look quite exotic.



Double DMU 's at Avonmouth this morning....


----------



## ericmark (23 May 2022)

Been a great weekend, my bike to right of the engine to right likely the oldest on show and was running up and down short stretch of standard gauge, in the foreground one from the IOM here for the weekend.


----------



## Sallar55 (23 May 2022)

Spanish steam trains


----------



## ericmark (24 May 2022)

K1 last weekend at Welshpool.


----------



## ericmark (24 May 2022)

Unusual likely been many years since three engines at the Sylfaen loop since only reinstated earlier this year, all that has been there for years is a flat wagon with advert for cafe at Llanfair.


----------



## ericmark (24 May 2022)

This was likely the oldest working loco at the Beyer Bash Number 1827 the former Gordon works shunter standard gauge at 143 years old seen at the Beyer Peacock event, not sure about age of tram, but it did not come off the low loader, and not much to see with the tram.


----------



## Cycleops (26 May 2022)

Sir Nigel Gresley back on the rails:

https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/0...ine-passenger-service-after-1000000-over.html


----------



## ericmark (26 May 2022)

Nice to see the standard gauge locos, I wonder for how much longer, what is the price of the match with such a large loco, i.e. how much does it cost to get up steam, unlike a diesel where to start it costs very little, even to move it 200 yards under it's own steam costs a fortune.

As a photographer I want to see the engine from the outside, going over a viaduct, over a bridge, etc, the view from the carriage is not that good, but it is the people who travel on the train who pay for it to run. And it seems this year we are down on people willing to pay to ride on the trains.

Two of the three posts with pictures I have posted in the last week, had to pay to look at them, the one with three locos was where anyone could get to, personally I pay for them with my time, I volunteer on the local railway. But railway I am connected with is 2' 6" gauge, so uses less fuel, however not at the seaside, so not so many tourists, and the line is steep, good for seeing smoke and steam but means four carriages is about the limit.

Before Colvid it was transport as well as tourist attraction, during Colvid it became tourist only, returning to base for a clean between each run, and all seats booked in advance, although carrying less, it was normally full, so not too bad, now however it seems people are finding the pinch, and not travelling to Mid Wales, and not paying £30 for a all day ticket on the train, I hope this is temporary, as not tourists means no trains. 

Since this is a Cycle Chat, I will say there are problems with carrying a bike on the train, the design of the carriage means no need for a platform, although there is one either end of the run, and the traveller can stand outside where the train is running to take pictures, however it means a couple of steps then a right angle turn to get into the carriage, one is adapted for wheel chairs so more room, and there are wheel chair lifts either end, but the right angle turn means for some of the carriages the bike needs to be left outside, and that means other people can't use the viewing platform, I took a folding electric bike, and not easy to get on viewing platform, and impossible to get inside the carriage, first train of the day so carriage to myself, so not a problem, and since going to work on the railway not charged the £3.50 to carry the bike, same as dog, I am sure we could make a bike rack for last carriage, but not many bikes carried, and if the disabled access carriage is in use, then easy enough to get bike on the train. 

As to carrying bikes on other narrow gauge trains trains don't know, I remember the ferry Fairborn to Barmouth use to carry bikes, not tried on train, and once work on the rail bridge is finished you can ride them across instead.


----------



## rogerzilla (26 May 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Sir Nigel Gresley back on the rails:
> 
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/0...ine-passenger-service-after-1000000-over.html


It's been running on preserved lines for a month or so. Apparently NR insist on a certain running-in mileage before they will allow a rebuilt locomotive onto their network, and even then it usually has the ignominy of towing a backup diesel.


----------



## BrumJim (27 May 2022)

Landsurfer said:


> Whats even more mysterious is why we stopped building new locomotives in the UK ... After Brush Traction was closed by American owners Wabtec last year the skills have been lost forever ...



Three factors - price, reliability and commissioning. The last Brush diesel loco (Class 60) came in roughly about the same time as the Class 66s from GM were being considered. They were the same price in dollars as the Brush loco was in GBP, worked straight out of the box and had a simple, but very reliable 2-stroke diesel. Traction was much better too with the AC motors. The Brush loco had a very sophisticated anti-slip system necessary for heavy haul with DC motors, but getting it working properly was a pain. They are not the only ones that suffered from US dominance. Most European diesel loco builders (particularly for freight) struggled to overcome the reputation for relative poor reliability. Without the domestic market, many more would have failed.

The drivers hate the class 66s, I hear, but it was the bean counters, not them, that drove the procurement.

On the electric side, I'm going to blame British Rail. The last two Brush electric locos were the Channel Tunnel shuttle locos, which were a bit special, and the Class 92, which was a classic case of BR meddling procurement. The spec suffered badly from scope creep and became a 'do everything but not particurlarly well or reliably' job. And then electric loco procurement disappeared in the UK with no effective electrification strategy meaning that all freight operators went for diesel power as it could go anywhere. Whether you blame it on privitisation of freight operators for not buying the locos, or the state government for not supporting electrification I guess depends on your politics, but Brush as a viable loco builder died when the last shuttle loco left Loughborough.


----------



## rogerzilla (27 May 2022)

EMD 2-stroke engines have been the market leaders for decades but we had disasters like the Metrovicks because, back in the 50s, we couldn't afford to buy anything from abroad.

Deltics were 2-stroke as well but were very high-maintenance. ISTR they cost twice as much to keep going than something with a V12 or V16 4-stroke engine, although their power was needed until the HSTs came out.


----------



## tribanjules (27 May 2022)

I lived in York in the 80’s and a cold deltic starting used to cover the river Ouse in a thick smog on a still autumn day !!


----------



## rogerzilla (28 May 2022)

That was mostly due to oil accumulating in the exhaust collector drum and then being burnt off. It was also bad if the engine had been idling for a long time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 May 2022)

Thursday was a Bank Holiday in Germany, so I decided on a short ride which grew and grew until I went into France landed in Colmar.

So of course I went to the railway station.







Which has an impressive frontage then seems to lose heart immediately.






There was a cross border local service in the station; this serves a local network that includes several German towns. Through ticketing has been part of the system for many years now, and a lot of people commute over the border.






There was also a rather nice locomotive hauled train, whereupon my knowledge ends I'm afraid: I know very little about French railways.













Nice looking locomotive though. The driving trailer on the other end was so ugly I didn't dare try and photograph in case my phone exploded.


----------



## rogerzilla (30 May 2022)

I have noticed that the German and Austrian railways are less diligent at weedkilling than the traditionally sloppy UK.


----------



## DCBassman (30 May 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I have noticed that the German and Austrian railways are less diligent at weedkilling than the traditionally sloppy UK.


I'd guess they are not allowed the freedom to do more than make sure the growth doesn't actually cause problems. Wholesale spraying probably banned.
But it is just a guess...


----------



## Hover Fly (30 May 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Nice looking locomotive though



“Sybic” French dual voltage do it all.


----------



## Spartak (31 May 2022)

.... and the winner of 'The Ugly Train' award goes to number 805.


----------



## ericmark (31 May 2022)

DCBassman said:


> I'd guess they are not allowed the freedom to do more than make sure the growth doesn't actually cause problems. Wholesale spraying probably banned.



I know we have a weed killing wagon, with a ISO tank and a pump, and only used once a year, all I do is fit the pump before it starts, and remove pump after finished and wash it out and put it in storage. 

The fence to fence is more regular, the whole point in riding a heritage railway is to see the train and view from it, and to allow people to lean out of windows and viewing platforms without the risk of being hit by a tree or bush, however also don't want to remove the natural habitat, so it is a careful balance, the main tool is a tractor mounted flail mower sitting on a low loader being towed slowly by a diesel loco. Seems to work well.


----------



## Spartak (1 Jun 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I have noticed that the German and Austrian railways are less diligent at weedkilling than the traditionally sloppy UK.








Mechelen allow the weeds to grow on the old part of the station, however the new part is very impressive...


----------



## ericmark (2 Jun 2022)

With a steam powered railway, the driver needs to oil and grease the engine before each run, so the oil which comes out of axle boxes, and is injected into the steam in the cylinders means the problem is stopping oil from the track and station getting into the water course, and plants do not grow on station platforms or rails, it has always been said grass does not grow on a busy street.


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Jun 2022)

Going to the GWSR steam gala tomorrow. They have some big stuff: a 9F, a Merchant Navy and a GWR 42xx.


----------



## flake99please (3 Jun 2022)

A couple of growlers parked up near Portobello junction. I shall try to find out when they’re being used again, as I would love to see some clag from start up.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Jun 2022)

Many of the longer lasting diesels from that era are truly lovely pieces of kit.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Jun 2022)

There's a EE Type 3 preservation society called the Growler Group, which sounds worringly like a hen party.

I snapped this at the GWSR today. I like green diesels with SYP.


----------



## rogerzilla (3 Jun 2022)

This is their flagship loco - I much prefer them in their rebuilt form.

Fall-off-your-chair fact: R G Jarvis, who rebuilt the Bulleid Pacifics to make them essentially trouble-free, also worked on the HST.


----------



## Spartak (6 Jun 2022)

Here's another old diesel, taken this morning at Avon Valley Railway, Bitton. 

08202


----------



## Spartak (6 Jun 2022)

.... and something a bit more modern passing thru' Keynsham station.


----------



## ericmark (6 Jun 2022)

The work horse of our local railway, there are three diesel locos, one too small to do much, so this one seems to do most of the work hauling trains when for what ever reason the Steam engines can't be used.

Came from a sugar plantation, and an odd ball, the fuel is used in the torque converter and it is important to keep fuel tanks full to disparate the heat. 

Ferret was built in the darkest days of the Second World War, in 1940, for work in an armaments depot. But really too small to do much work, _Chattenden _does some work, but Diema shown does most the passenger work when steam is not up and running. 

One looks at pictures of it working before it came here 




and it seems to have had a hard life. Never seen any more than 4 carriages behind it here in Wales. Here it was going to Welshpool to pull first train of the day with the Theatre from the train event 7-7-2019 the steam engines were still getting up steam ready.




Latter in the day hauled by steam as the train had a mock boarding by troops, never before or after have we had an event like this.


----------



## ericmark (8 Jun 2022)

It seems we are to have a visiting loco 





from ‘sister railway’ relationship with Taiwan’s Alishan Forest Railway (AFR). Seems a powerful loco at 25-ton 520hp for a 2'6" gauge railway expected in Llanfair by the end of the autumn. Seems the idea is the Diema shown in last lost can be taken out of service for an overhaul once it arrives, but Diema is only around 210hp this loco on loan is far bigger.

The other powerful loco

Monarch has not been used for some time, it needs an overall, but unlikely to happen as the boiler not really suitable for the inclines, the Welsh Highland railway is so lucky having the Garratt 2-6-2 + 2-6-2 locos



it allows them to haul such large trains, we rarely see more than 4 carriages, don't think our locos have the adhesion required to pull longer trains even if they have the power.


----------



## Spartak (9 Jun 2022)

An 'old' HST 43304 passing Ram Hill, between Westerleigh Junction and Bristol Parkway at lunchtime today.


----------



## DCBassman (10 Jun 2022)

Spartak said:


> An 'old' HST 43304 passing Ram Hill, between Westerleigh Junction and Bristol Parkway at lunchtime today.
> 
> View attachment 648213



Still the reigning champ for world's fastest diesel trains, and have been since their introduction.


----------



## BrumJim (10 Jun 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Many of the longer lasting diesels from that era are truly lovely pieces of kit.



Really? Or is it just nostalgia?


----------



## flake99please (10 Jun 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Really? Or is it just nostalgia?



A bit of both I think.


----------



## rogerzilla (10 Jun 2022)

Was reading a book about the rebuilding of the Bulleid Pacifics like P&O above. In what must have been the final ignominy for Bulleid, the new valve gear for the middle cylinder was a copy from the Schools Class designed by his predecessor.

Apparently the boiler steamed well (but had a tendency to throw cinders) but the cylinder efficiency of the original "spam cans" was atrocious due to the often random valve events from the oddball chain-driven valve gear. They ate up coal and guzzled water worse than anything else of comparable size.


----------



## Andy in Germany (10 Jun 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Really? Or is it just nostalgia?



Hmm, not really, as I'm a child of the 80's and 90's so they were already being superseded by then.


----------



## rogerzilla (11 Jun 2022)

On this morning's ride, we saw a few people standing at a bridge over the GWML, so we joined them and this came along:


View: https://youtu.be/U21PjwD3mJw


----------



## Sallar55 (12 Jun 2022)

The shunting engines at the disused slate quarry outside Angers. It's being returned to nature and a city park


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Jun 2022)

Some more French railway rolling stoc. , First one an engine in a shed, but all the rails each side are gone


----------



## Sallar55 (15 Jun 2022)

Some wagons


----------



## Cycleops (19 Jun 2022)

They always do everything bigger in the US, this would seem to include their derailments.
This is the aftermath of a coal train that detailed in Lawrence Kansas. Wonder how long this will take to clear up?


View: https://youtu.be/XIiWzRuLnGQ


----------



## rogerzilla (20 Jun 2022)

As per most Hollywood films, they'll probably burn it. Or nuke it.


----------



## Spartak (20 Jun 2022)




----------



## Richard A Thackeray (3 Jul 2022)

Sunday 3rd
_
Hull, & Barnsley Railway_ (as was)
Long Lane
Kirk Smeaton
Pontefract









http://www.hullandbarnsleyrailway.org.uk/hbr-history/
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hull_and_Barnsley_Railway
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/her...e-could-become-coal-to-coast-greenway-3501399

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/275704


----------



## robjh (3 Jul 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Some wagons
> 
> View attachment 649142
> 
> ...


Any idea what the story is with those clerestory wagons, eg. the one in the last photo? I don't recall seeing anything like that in France before. I'm guessing that they were originally passenger stock but later converted to other uses, and pretty old - maybe 1920s?


----------



## robjh (3 Jul 2022)

Traces of the Dornoch Light Railway, which ran as a branch off the Highland Railway's Far North line, above Inverness, and closed in 1960.

Dornoch station building





trackside hut near Skelbo





Two random facts about this line : 
1) in its very last years it was operated by two WR class 1600 pannier tanks - were these the only GWR/WR locos to ever operate in Scotland?
2) in the 1980s there was an unsuccessful campaign to have the Far North line speeded up by rerouting it across the new Dornoch Firth road bridge then being built, and the new section would have used some of the Dornoch line's trackbed, but it was not approved and so Wick/Thurso trains continue to rattle scenically but slowly around the longer route inland via Lairg.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Jul 2022)

robjh said:


> Any idea what the story is with those clerestory wagons, eg. the one in the last photo? I don't recall seeing anything like that in France before. I'm guessing that they were originally passenger stock but later converted to other uses, and pretty old - maybe 1920s?



I don't know much about French Railways, but those look like French Post carriages. I don't know if they were converted or if they were purpose built though. They seem to be pretty popular amongst preserved railways in France. Here's another one at Neuf-Brisach, on the French/German border:


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Jul 2022)

We went to Didcot to see the newly-restored Pendennis Castle. It looks very good. As well as being a bit of a globetrotter, it's famous for being used in the 1925 exchange trials with the LNER A1, which taught the LNER about long-lap valves.


----------



## Spartak (6 Jul 2022)

66617 parked at Bristol Parkway earlier today.


----------



## Juan Kog (9 Jul 2022)

Saw this on a Hertfordshire farm on today’s ride. Couldn’t get any closer The gate was locked with a large private sign.
So some editing.


----------



## Hover Fly (10 Jul 2022)

That came from the Finnish reserve about 1990, for a tourist line that fell through. There are quite a few Finnish locos round the country.


----------



## Juan Kog (11 Jul 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> That came from the Finnish reserve about 1990, for a tourist line that fell through. There are quite a few Finnish locos round the country.


Thanks @Hover Fly . When I’m passing by another time there maybe some one around who will let me have a closer look and answer some questions.


----------



## Juan Kog (20 Jul 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> View attachment 652141
> 
> Saw this on a Hertfordshire farm on today’s ride. Couldn’t get any closer The gate was locked with a large private sign.
> So some editing.
> View attachment 652142


It’s Gone. Went past the farm today, the loco and the section of track have disappeared. Still nobody about to settle my curiosity.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Jul 2022)

Thought some of you who are into model trains as well might be interested in this, it’s a model railway that is used to train signalmen in Germany. There are also some of the older methods of point operation to use.


View: https://youtu.be/6TLcaJdsRr0


----------



## Andy in Germany (26 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Thought some of you who are into model trains as well might be interested in this, it’s a model railway that is used to train signalmen in Germany. There are also some of the older methods of point operation to use.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/6TLcaJdsRr0




I believe Croydon Tramlink had a smaller version of this.


----------



## ericmark (31 Jul 2022)

The problem is so many different systems, not like driving a car where learn the highway code and off you go. I know the blue levers local lock the points, not just the black leaver, but at the points as well. And trains carry a token for the section. There does not need to be a blue level for rails not carrying passengers. And we also have a system for flags and signals.

I think the only lights are on level crossings, some the fireman has to walk into road with red flag, one has a time delay, so the barriers can't come down until there has been a time for traffic to clear, it does cause a problem when that station is end of run, as to put engine at front of train, it has to go over the crossing, ground frames operated, then return, but crossing counts axles so once engine clear, barriers open, then driver has to wait, and then press button to return.

The bell is not longer required, as the road section never reopened, engines only have whistles and horns, no bells any more. But I have never trained as a fireman, it is not the best job in hot weather, and need to pass out as fireman before one can start training as a driver. I have a feeling may need to train as guard before fireman but not sure. 

We have three signal boxes, but think one only has the radio repeater housed in it, and the station uses ground frames, the guard has the radio, not any loco crew, so not sure how guard tells loco crew? I have not seen an emergency cord, and never looked on how the guard applies brakes, I think he only has a wheel to brake the carriages while he disconnects and connects hoses.

Seems brakes work with a double vacuum one pushes brakes on, and other off, with a single vacuum line between carriages, second line is for the steam heaters. 

The carriages have no way for transfer carriage to carriage so guard can only apply on carriages brakes. However speed limit is 15 MPH flat out.


----------



## Mike_P (31 Jul 2022)

ericmark said:


> The problem is so many different systems, not like driving a car where learn the highway code and off you go.



Not necessarily that simple though. A favourite of mine buying a new car is to ask how does the fuel cap come off, often resulting in a salesman who does not have a clue. Another is how do you engage reverse, was completely puzzled by one car that required a button to be pushed on the gear lever meanwhile it kept on inching forward not backwards.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Jul 2022)

ericmark said:


> The problem is so many different systems, not like driving a car where learn the highway code and off you go. I know the blue levers local lock the points, not just the black leaver, but at the points as well. And trains carry a token for the section. There does not need to be a blue level for rails not carrying passengers. And we also have a system for flags and signals.
> 
> I think the only lights are on level crossings, some the fireman has to walk into road with red flag, one has a time delay, so the barriers can't come down until there has been a time for traffic to clear, it does cause a problem when that station is end of run, as to put engine at front of train, it has to go over the crossing, ground frames operated, then return, but crossing counts axles so once engine clear, barriers open, then driver has to wait, and then press button to return.
> 
> ...



I seem to remember there was a two aspect colour light as the outer home at Llanfair. I'm not sure about Welshpool


----------



## simongt (31 Jul 2022)

Cycleops said:


> it’s a model railway that is used to train signalmen in Germany. There are also some of the older methods of point operation to use.


There's a similar one at the York Railway Museum which is demonstrated on a daily basis.


----------



## ericmark (31 Jul 2022)

I had one car with sliding rear doors, and a micro switch stopped doors being opened when the filler flap was opened. 


Andy in Germany said:


> I seem to remember there was a two aspect colour light as the outer home at Llanfair. I'm not sure about Welshpool


I know there is a massive box with relays in it, on the way to Tanllan, but walked that bit of line many times, seen electric cables to points, but can't recall any lights, just a signal before the signal box. But walking route takes me other side of engine shed, so if along side engine shed I may have missed it, will look when down there on Wednesday.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Aug 2022)

Went to the GWSR diesel gala yesterday. Most of the stuff actually running was in BR blue (except for a faded green Class 20). The Deltic, pictured next to a class 37, was the guest loco. It sounded very smooth, although they never run on both engines on preserved lines as one engine is quite sufficient for 25mph.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2022)

Thursday 4th
*1.*

_Middleton Railway_
Moor Lane
Hunslet
Leeds
(adjacent to jct 5/M621)











https://www.middletonrailway.org.uk/development-projects/conserving-picton
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4930156


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 Aug 2022)

Thursday 4th
*2.*

_Middleton Railway_
Moor Lane
Hunslet
Leeds
(adjacent to jct 5/M621)

Relaying track on the Moor Road branch
(this was the mail BR line connection)






https://www.middletonrailway.org.uk
https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1230472
"Look Mum!, No Fences!!"; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4930137
Coming from the section being lifted/relayed; https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/1513798


----------



## Moon bunny (6 Aug 2022)

simongt said:


> There's a similar one at the York Railway Museum which is demonstrated on a daily basis.


Weekly, if they can get the volunteers in, otherwise it’s an automatic talking head which starts when someone passes, which is a little bit scary at first when you hear a voice in what you though was an empty store.


----------



## robjh (18 Aug 2022)

I hadn't been to Birmingham for some years, and last night was the first time I have seen the trams running through the centre past the Town Hall and down to New Street. Given that trams are little trains, I felt this was worth posting here.


----------



## ericmark (19 Aug 2022)

robjh said:


> Given that trams are little trains


Well that one is, I would have called it a train, to my mind a tram is when it is a single unit, however this early tram 




Clearly towed the passenger carrying bit in the same way as the earlier horse drawn tram. Unfortunately it was left on the low loader, so could not really look inside, it was at the Beyer Bash weekend at the Welshpool & Llanfair light railway.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

robjh said:


> I hadn't been to Birmingham for some years, and last night was the first time I have seen the trams running through the centre past the Town Hall and down to New Street. Given that trams are little trains, I felt this was worth posting here.
> View attachment 657889



Those look very smart. I didn't realise they'd reached the centre of Birmingham.



ericmark said:


> Well that one is, I would have called it a train, to my mind a tram is when it is a single unit, however this early tram








These think they are trains: the Karlsruhe system runs on normal railway lines outside of the city. 

The trams now even run through the Black Forest, and I've found myself travelling on a "tram" between stations in the middle of nowhere, surrounded by trees.

I don't seem to have any pictures of them on heavy rail lines at the moment, so I'll try and rectify that next time I go through Karlsruhe.


----------



## ericmark (19 Aug 2022)

tram = a passenger vehicle powered by electricity conveyed by overhead cables, and running on rails laid in a public road.
historical = a low four-wheeled cart or barrow used in coal mines.
So is the Welsh highland railway a tram? It shares a large lump of road/bridge with road traffic, but road traffic is stopped when it crosses, so more likely a level crossing.

My local railway did run through Welshpool on the road, but seem to remember a man with red flag stopped traffic. 
So it seems called a tram where it runs with road transport with no barriers or traffic lights to give either priority, there are some points in Blackpool where that is the case, although for most of the run, it is either shared with pedestrians or fenced off.

A single unit which carries passengers is called a railcar. Although the local one is simply called the Wasp. 




Not my picture, very rarely used, after it seems it ran away down the Golfa hill. But before my time. As is this one



Is that a train or a tram? And if a tram, is it still a tram now that section no longer used?


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

And then there's this:







I think the W&L was officially a "light railway" whereas a "Tram" locomotive is like the BP loco above with all motion hidden. I think they also had to avoid any steam or smoke.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Aug 2022)

Trams are great unless you’re riding a bike and get stuck in one of the lines as I did once whilst in Sheffield.


----------



## ericmark (19 Aug 2022)

Clearly the steam tram shown would have produced steam and smoke, but all the motion was behind covers. The old film Genevieve seems to show cars also could get stuck in the lines.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

ericmark said:


> Clearly the steam tram shown would have produced steam and smoke, but all the motion was behind covers. The old film Genevieve seems to show cars also could get stuck in the lines.
> 
> View attachment 657914



I don't have the book to hand but the Board of Trade specifications in "Narrow gauge adventure" said that steam trams were not to show steam or smoke on the highway, which is why many had condensing apparatus. As the book points out the rules were nearly impossible, and a lot of locomotives were built to the rules and after the DoT had allowed the line to run, various bits and pieces were removed so they would work better.
Over all, it was probably a relief to everyone when electricity became the norm.


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Trams are great unless you’re riding a bike and get stuck in one of the lines as I did once whilst in Sheffield.



I've thankfully never worked out how that happens, despite cycling extensively in Stuttgart which has dual gauge track and a metre gauge rack tram with the teeth for the rack set into the road.


----------



## Cycleops (19 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've thankfully never worked out how that happens, despite cycling extensively in Stuttgart which has dual gauge track and a metre gauge rack tram with the teeth for the rack set into the road.


It was on a road where the rails ran quite close to the kerb and I wasn't concentrating.


----------



## robjh (19 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I've thankfully never worked out how that happens, despite cycling extensively in Stuttgart which has dual gauge track and a metre gauge rack tram with the teeth for the rack set into the road.



I don't like riding between/beside tram tracks. I ride very carefully keeping my line, then do a sharp 45° movement to get across them. Only been caught once.


----------



## Mike_P (19 Aug 2022)

When the new Nottingham tramlines were being built a lesson they learnt from Sheffield was not to lay the tracks on the normal vehicle wheel alignment so those are presumably are further from the kerb


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2022)

GWR Diesel & Electric at Paddington this morning.


----------



## robjh (31 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 659425
> 
> 
> GWR Diesel & Electric at Paddington this morning.



Odd to realise that the locomotive design on the left is now 60 years old (class 47), albeit this one was re-engined 20 years ago to make it a class 57, and that anything of an equivalent age when these were new would have dated from the early 1900s.


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2022)

robjh said:


> Odd to realise that the locomotive design on the left is now 60 years old (class 47), albeit this one was re-engined 20 years ago to make it a class 57, and that anything of an equivalent age when these were new would have dated from the early 1900s.



I wonder if the Class 800 Hitachi 's will last 60 years...?


----------



## robjh (31 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> I wonder if the Class 800 Hitachi 's will last 60 years...?



I think you can make a reasonable guess!


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> I wonder if the Class 800 Hitachi 's will last 60 years...?



Judging by their products I've travelled on in Japan I think that's quite likely.


----------



## Spartak (31 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 659425
> 
> 
> GWR Diesel & Electric at Paddington this morning.



Now in Brussels, where some of the trains aren't as well loved as in the UK.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> I wonder if the Class 800 Hitachi 's will last 60 years...?


Yes, if it’s anything like Toyota.


----------



## Oldhippy (31 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Judging by their products I've travelled on in Japan I think that's quite likely.



As Andy will testify some 'local' train lines are very old and perfectly functional.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2022)

Spartak said:


> Now in Brussels, where some of the trains aren't as well loved as in the UK.
> 
> View attachment 659433



The dreaded tagging; the bane of most European railways existence. I don't know why it happens here so much, except that some people have too much money for spray paint...


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The dreaded tagging; the bane of most European railways existence. I don't know why it happens here so much, except that some people have too much money for spray paint...


Is there a dedicated transport police force like there is in the UK?


----------



## rogerzilla (31 Aug 2022)

GWR mainly uses the Class 57 to pull sleeper trains but they are getting extremely old. I believe they are looking at a UK version of the bi-mode Stadler EuroDual locos as a possible replacement but the cost is very high, and not that many people use the sleeper services.

Class 69 is another re-engined loco (like 57 and, if you're old enough, 31). Old Class 56 freight locos re-engineered with EMD engines and electrics.


----------



## Cycleops (31 Aug 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> GWR mainly uses the Class 57 to pull sleeper trains but they are getting extremely old. I believe they are looking at a UK version of the bi-mode Stadler EuroDual locos as a possible replacement but the cost is very high, and not that many people use the sleeper services.


That's a shame, it's a great way to travel. I always went on the sleeper to Edinburgh and once travelled from St.Pancras down to Hanover by sleeper through France and Belgium, changing engines along the way. It was done so well it didn't even wake me up .


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Is there a dedicated transport police force like there is in the UK?



Hmm... good question. I'll ask around.


----------



## Andy in Germany (31 Aug 2022)

Cycleops said:


> That's a shame, it's a great way to travel. I always went on the sleeper to Edinburgh and once travelled from St.Pancras down to Hanover by sleeper through France and Belgium, changing engines along the way. It was done so well it didn't even wake me up .



DB Still runs them; the Daily Sylt-Lörrach sleeper train with car carrying waggons passes work at about 0900ish, and I remember using a night train between Munich and Frankfurt, at some point we met three other trains and they shuffled the carriages like a deck of cards so we all got put on the correct train.

I caught a sleeper to Amsterdam when I went to get my Bakfiets and it was a very pleasant experience waking up on the approach to the city.


----------



## Jameshow (31 Aug 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> GWR mainly uses the Class 57 to pull sleeper trains but they are getting extremely old. I believe they are looking at a UK version of the bi-mode Stadler EuroDual locos as a possible replacement but the cost is very high, and not that many people use the sleeper services.
> 
> Class 69 is another re-engined loco (like 57 and, if you're old enough, 31). Old Class 56 freight locos re-engineered with EMD engines and electrics.



Why don't they use class 91 to take over the sleeper?


----------



## Mike_P (31 Aug 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Why don't they use class 91 to take over the sleeper?



Lack of overhead wires for the full route


----------



## Jameshow (31 Aug 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Lack of overhead wires for the full route



Perhaps class 43 then? 
.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Sep 2022)

I don't know the details, but HSTs generally have their own carriage sets. There may be a compatibility issue such as lack of multiple unit pass-through. You always need two of them unless there is a turntable at Penzance!


----------



## Mike_P (1 Sep 2022)

Sleeping coaches are heavier than normal coaches by c.10T so a pretty sure footed loco is needed not a pair (or more) of high revving machines which in any case are up to 46 years old, by the same backtracking in time the A4s were designed, built and withdrawn in a lesser time period.


----------



## Jameshow (1 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Sleeping coaches are heavier than normal coaches by c.10T so a pretty sure footed loco is needed not a pair (or more) of high revving machines which in any case are up to 46 years old, by the same backtracking in time the A4s were designed, built and withdrawn in a lesser time period.



10t what the heck do they put in them?!!


----------



## neil_merseyside (1 Sep 2022)

Jameshow said:


> 10t what the heck do they put in them?!!



Water for ablutions?


----------



## Spartak (1 Sep 2022)

.... and the winner of today's ugliest train goes to no. 2809 🏆


----------



## Cycleops (1 Sep 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 659645
> 
> 
> .... and the winner of today's ugliest train goes to no. 2809 🏆


It's going to be a hard fight against a Czech 'Goggles' diesel


----------



## Juan Kog (1 Sep 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 659645
> 
> 
> .... and the winner of today's ugliest train goes to no. 2809 🏆


Not Ugly it’s Functional.


----------



## Cycleops (1 Sep 2022)

I do love some of these European locomotives. One of my favourites is a M62 'Taigatrommel' a Russian build machine that was used in Soviet block counties as well as exported to North Korea, Cuba and Mongolia.






It has a certain brutal charm about it. I have a lovely Roco HO model of it with sound. A fabulous runner and weighs a ton.
Sounds like a bag of nails which I guess is to be expected:


View: https://youtu.be/-2puGq5_1QU


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Sep 2022)

I'll see your Czech diesel and raise you a Metrovick Co-Bo.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Sep 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I'll see your Czech diesel and raise you a Metrovick Co-Bo.


Blimey, not seen one o' they for few decades!


----------



## rogerzilla (2 Sep 2022)

There's one left at the East Lancs Railway but it doesn't have an engine in it at the moment. The Australians managed to get the notorious Crossley HST V8 to work reliably where BR couldn't. Apparently the Oz engineers made literally hundreds of their own changes to it over the years, having purchased far too many to write off the cost. Anyway, the knowledge is out there.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

There's currently a bit of a stir amongst German railway enthusiasts because a maintenance company in Rhineland Pfalz has chartered a steam locomotive to move ballast trains; apparently it takes spent ballast out in the morning, and hauls 1000t of fresh ballast and new track to the building site in the evening.



Germany is a fascinating country sometimes; we're all high tech and focussed on economics and then someone does something like this.

Apparently there isn't a diesel locomotive available. I can't quite believe that as they have the whole of Europe to hire from, so I'm interpreting it to mean there isn't a diesel available at an economic price. Even that's a bit odd but what do I know? it's a rural, even quire remote region and if diesels are in as short supply as staff there could be a bottleneck.


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Sep 2022)

Where does Germany get lump coal? AIUI the only remaining mines, apart from one in Wales that has months to go before closure, are in Russia (so that's out), Kazakhstan, and Colombia.

There is no shortage of the stuff underground but demand is very low.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Sep 2022)

Yes, I was reading that the steam preservation lines in UK have to buy coal from Peru or some other strange faraway place.


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Sep 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Where does Germany get lump coal? AIUI the only remaining mines, apart from one in Wales that has months to go before closure, are in Russia (so that's out), Kazakhstan, and Colombia.
> 
> There is no shortage of the stuff underground but demand is very low.



I wondered that too, especially as this isn't a preservation operation and has to make a profit. I'd have thought the coal cost alone would be prohibitive.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Sep 2022)

Some of you might like this video from the footplate of ex SR 4-6-0 West Country Class Elizabeth ll on the Severn Valley 


View: https://youtu.be/N7uwn2js59U


----------



## tribanjules (4 Sep 2022)

My shot yesterday!


----------



## rogerzilla (6 Sep 2022)

Unusual to have all the controls labelled (Tornado is like that too). Usually means it's used by several different railways.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Sep 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 659645
> 
> 
> .... and the winner of today's ugliest train goes to no. 2809 🏆



The paint job doesn't help. these TRAXX locomotives are pretty common and in look better almost any other colour scheme; this is one in Swiss railways colours, with a few in DB red in the background:


----------



## Andy in Germany (13 Sep 2022)

Karlsruhe station on Sunday. From L to R: Austrian railways class 1016, Swiss Railways RE 482 and DB class 143 sitting in the stabling sidings.


----------



## rogerzilla (14 Sep 2022)

I like all the ÖBB electric locos, but the older ones like the 1044 best.


----------



## Andy in Germany (14 Sep 2022)

I forgot to post about this previously, but this is the view from my new workshop:







How am I supposed to get any work done?


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Sep 2022)

We're getting loads of seasonal sugar beet (I think) traffic in open containers and wagons.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Sep 2022)

Anybody around these places today to see Sir Nigel Gresley?
For me it is the most iconic steam locomotive of all time.
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/0...-pass-through-middlesbrough-this-tuesday.html


----------



## BrumJim (20 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Sleeping coaches are heavier than normal coaches by c.10T so a pretty sure footed loco is needed not a pair (or more) of high revving machines which in any case are up to 46 years old, by the same backtracking in time the A4s were designed, built and withdrawn in a lesser time period.


Yes, but lighter when full of passengers.


----------



## BrumJim (20 Sep 2022)

Spartak said:


> I wonder if the Class 800 Hitachi 's will last 60 years...?


High speed long distance stuff generally doesn't last much beyond the design life of 40 years. They get replaced as a fleet replacement, and there is no use for the old stuff, unless someone wants to run an open-access service. Generally that means proving concept with some old stock, and then piggy-backing on another order to get some newer and cheaper / more reliable stock. However if GB Railways run the network as per the old BR, anything could happen.


----------



## robjh (20 Sep 2022)

While on the subject of aging high speed long distance stock, I noticed these two on a trip on the ECML this weekend :

a 91 resplendent in its new LNER livery - very 1980s sectorisation InterCity, here at Peteborough





one of the remaining Cross Country HSTs, at Leeds


----------



## Jameshow (20 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Anybody around these places today to see Sir Nigel Gresley?
> For me it is the most iconic steam locomotive of all time.
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/0...-pass-through-middlesbrough-this-tuesday.html



Bother too late came though Shipley at 7am!


----------



## Jameshow (20 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> While on the subject of aging high speed long distance stock, I noticed these two on a trip on the ECML this weekend :
> 
> a 91 resplendent in its new LNER livery - very 1980s sectorisation InterCity, here at Peteborough
> View attachment 661823
> ...



Both beasts!


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Sep 2022)

robjh said:


> a 91 resplendent in its new LNER livery - very 1980s sectorisation InterCity, here at Peteborough



I can't help feeling that someone is trolling there...


----------



## rogerzilla (21 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Anybody around these places today to see Sir Nigel Gresley?
> For me it is the most iconic steam locomotive of all time.
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/0...-pass-through-middlesbrough-this-tuesday.html


I've only seen it doing 25mph on the SVR, but it is impressive.

I think they allowed Bittern up to 90mph on the main line a few years ago.


----------



## Jameshow (21 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I can't help feeling that someone is trolling there...



🤔🤔🤔


----------



## plantfit (26 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Anybody around these places today to see Sir Nigel Gresley?
> For me it is the most iconic steam locomotive of all time.
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/0...-pass-through-middlesbrough-this-tuesday.html



Sir Nigel Gresley at Lincoln central a few years ago on a Severn valley Limited excursion


----------



## Spartak (26 Sep 2022)

60059 preparing to pull out of Westerleigh Oil Depot this afternoon....


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (27 Sep 2022)

Cat 68013 Peter Wreford -Bush waiting to leave Birmingham Moor Street on the 14:55 to London Marylebone.

Catching this to Solihull. I love these Cats, quite noisy for a modern loco. I'm surprised these passed noise regs if there are such things.

It's the Severn Valley Railways autumn diesel bash this weekend, two class 56 rostered Saturday and Sunday. 

Unfortunately Saturday is the rail strike, so I will be going on the Sunday.


----------



## Cycleops (27 Sep 2022)

Is that a Class 68 @VelvetUnderpants ? Dapol have just released a rather nice 00 model of it.

View: https://youtu.be/S5SPY0AIyQA


----------



## Hover Fly (27 Sep 2022)

Furness last Saturday


----------



## Hover Fly (27 Sep 2022)

Foxfield, Duddon Valley, last April


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Sep 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Is that a Class 68 @VelvetUnderpants ? Dapol have just released a rather nice 00 model of it.
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/S5SPY0AIyQA



They're quite styled for a diesel. The ones with yellow ends look really angry.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> They're quite styled for a diesel. The ones with yellow ends look really angry.



I'm astonished that the rules have been changed to allow the yellow ends to be removed under certain circumstances; I thought they'd be there forever.


----------



## BrumJim (30 Sep 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> Cat 68013 Peter Wreford -Bush waiting to leave Birmingham Moor Street on the 14:55 to London Marylebone.
> 
> Catching this to Solihull. I love these Cats, quite noisy for a modern loco. I'm surprised these passed noise regs if there are such things.
> 
> ...


Yes, there are noise regs. Pass-by noise of 85dB at 80km/h, 7.5m from the centre of the track, in case you were interested. 89dB for starting noise (pulling away).


----------



## BrumJim (30 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I'm astonished that the rules have been changed to allow the yellow ends to be removed under certain circumstances; I thought they'd be there forever.



Don't get me on that!

Essentially it is the EU that has got rid of our yellow front ends. At this point I could break into a fearsome pro-Brexit rant, but yellow front ends were only introduced to improve visibility for non-steam trains. Now, with greater controls on track working, three front end lights, and specific requirements for their beam and intensity, it doesn't add anything to visibility at all.

Only new trains can get away without the yellow fronts. It is possible to lose the yellow front for re-liveried trains. However you need to do a risk assessment, which is always going to be more expensive in time and money than just getting a pot of yellow paint out.

And don't get me started on the minimum area stuff. No, really, don't.

What do I think?
I think black is bad. I think yellow isn't necessary. I think that those that are determined to remove the yellow front end from their livery are over-estimating how much people consider the colour of the front of a train (even subliminally) when deciding whether to use one or not. I don't care that much and get frustrated by those that do.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Sep 2022)

Sallar55 said:


> Some wagons
> 
> View attachment 649142
> 
> ...



 We were there a few days ago, to ride the Velorail.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Don't get me on that!
> 
> Essentially it is the EU that has got rid of our yellow front ends. At this point I could break into a fearsome pro-Brexit rant, but yellow front ends were only introduced to improve visibility for non-steam trains. Now, with greater controls on track working, three front end lights, and specific requirements for their beam and intensity, it doesn't add anything to visibility at all.
> 
> ...



Our local state railways have just brought in anew colour scheme based on the Baden-Württemberg state flag. Here's the flag:






Here's the interpretation on the trains:







Oh, the irony...


----------



## BrumJim (30 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Our local state railways have just brought in anew colour scheme based on the Baden-Württemberg state flag. Here's the flag:
> 
> View attachment 662802
> 
> ...



Hmm. No irony, really. The EU didn't say "you can't have a yellow front end". They effectively said "No other countries in the EU have a requirement for a yellow front end, so clearly the consensus is that it does not make a material impact on safety. Any colour is fine."

For my next rant, I will chose detonators, once called fog signals. Guess which the only country in Europe is that still requires them to be carried in train cabs?


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Sep 2022)

I've often wondered who makes detonators. They can't be cheap - low demand (they are virtually never used) and lots of expensive lead.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I've often wondered who makes detonators. They can't be cheap - low demand (they are virtually never used) and lots of expensive lead.



Apparently they only have a 5 year life.


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Hmm. No irony, really. The EU didn't say "you can't have a yellow front end". They effectively said "No other countries in the EU have a requirement for a yellow front end, so clearly the consensus is that it does not make a material impact on safety. Any colour is fine."
> 
> For my next rant, I will chose detonators, once called fog signals. Guess which the only country in Europe is that still requires them to be carried in train cabs?



The irony for me was that at exactly the point where Yellow Ends are beginning to disappear in the UK, largely for aesthetic reasons, Baden-Württemberg brings them in as part of its "cool new livery".

Now all they have to do is make the trains run on time...


----------



## Andy in Germany (30 Sep 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Apparently they only have a 5 year life.



Do they then spontaneously explode?


----------



## rogerzilla (30 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The irony for me was that at exactly the point where Yellow Ends are beginning to disappear in the UK, largely for aesthetic reasons, Baden-Württemberg brings them in as part of its "cool new livery".
> 
> Now all they have to do is make the trains run on time...


Italy has a new Mussolini, so it'll happen* there.

*apparently there is some truth in the pound shop Hitler making the trains run on time, mainly done by giving the services really slack timings.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Do they then spontaneously explode?



More just will not detonate - there is this Indian Railway document on the subject 
https://indianrailways.gov.in/railwayboard/uploads/directorate/safety/pdf/2012/life_240112_13.pdf 
although not error proof. I would suggest the word at the end of the second paragraph should be *un*serviceable.


----------



## Mike_P (30 Sep 2022)

Re the Class 68 their noise has caused problems with Trans Pennine abandoning overnight use of their new Scarborough depot, which surely defeats its puropose to a large extent 
https://www.yorkshirepost.co.uk/new...-battle-despite-it-providing-new-jobs-3362859


----------



## BrumJim (30 Sep 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> I've often wondered who makes detonators. They can't be cheap - low demand (they are virtually never used) and lots of expensive lead.



Company up near Sheffield. It looks like one of those Cash Cows. The factory makes lots of other stuff. Never been there, but in my imagination there is an old machine in a corner which bashes them out as needed by some old guy. Design never changes, and no one will ever compete with them. As long as they keep the price sensible, the work will never stop.


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Oct 2022)

Mike_P said:


> More just will not detonate - there is this Indian Railway document on the subject
> https://indianrailways.gov.in/railwayboard/uploads/directorate/safety/pdf/2012/life_240112_13.pdf
> although not error proof. I would suggest the word at the end of the second paragraph should be *un*serviceable.



I hope they are more careful of errors when handling explosives.


----------



## rogerzilla (1 Oct 2022)

BrumJim said:


> Company up near Sheffield. It looks like one of those Cash Cows. The factory makes lots of other stuff. Never been there, but in my imagination there is an old machine in a corner which bashes them out as needed by some old guy. Design never changes, and no one will ever compete with them. As long as they keep the price sensible, the work will never stop.


Recycling them must be fun, as I assume you have to set them off before you can recover the lead. I imagine a very deaf old guy with a lump hammer, an anvil and a pair of safety glasses.

Here's the SVR using up a lot of them st once: 
View: https://youtu.be/cA-yytorvyw


----------



## BrumJim (1 Oct 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Recycling them must be fun, as I assume you have to set them off before you can recover the lead. I imagine a very deaf old guy with a lump hammer, an anvil and a pair of safety glasses.
> 
> Here's the SVR using up a lot of them st once:
> View: https://youtu.be/cA-yytorvyw




I've never thought about recycling. An interesting thought. They really should replace the lead with something else, but it's just too difficult. I spoke (emailed, I think) to the person at the company, but he was reluctant to go through the paperwork needed for the change.
Shouldn't be so difficult to change. Just too bureaucratic and conservative.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (2 Oct 2022)

56081and 20048 awaiting to depart the 11.15 Kidderminster to Bridgenorth. Take these to Highley then back to Bewdley bale out for fish and chips next to the river.


----------



## Cycleops (2 Oct 2022)

Deltic 'Royal Scots Grey' at Stafford last month.


View: https://youtu.be/dZA8rpDBVQ4


----------



## rogerzilla (4 Oct 2022)

Finally, one in a good colour. Rail Blue looked boring back in the day, and it still does. Large Logo was a better version.


----------



## Jameshow (4 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Deltic 'Royal Scots Grey' at Stafford last month.
> 
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/dZA8rpDBVQ4




Shame they didn't pull the queen coffin with one of these!


----------



## Andy in Germany (4 Oct 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Finally, one in a good colour. Rail Blue looked boring back in the day, and it still does. Large Logo was a better version.



I really like the idea of a Deltic in Large Logo.

I can -just- remember them hammering past in rail blue.


----------



## Cycleops (4 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Shame they didn't pull the queen coffin with one of these!


That's exactly what I was thinking when she died.
Would have been much better than sticking her on a plane. People could have come to the stations along the line to see her pass. Perhaps there was a fear that too many might be a safety hazard.


----------



## Badger_Boom (5 Oct 2022)

Cycleops said:


> ...Perhaps there was a fear that too many might be a safety hazard.



I think I read somewhere that this was the reason that rail wasn't the chosen option.

Interestingly I spotted Queen's Messenger, one of the modern locos allocated to royal trains a few months ago in York station, although there didn't appear to be any Royal personages in the area at the time.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Badger_Boom said:


> I think I read somewhere that this was the reason that rail wasn't the chosen option.
> 
> Interestingly I spotted Queen's Messenger, one of the modern locos allocated to royal trains a few months ago in York station, although there didn't appear to be any Royal personages in the area at the time.



The WIndsors don't always travel by rail so the locomotives get used for common purposes as well.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Southbound trains towards Freiburg are running slowly, and about every five minutes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Southbound trains towards Freiburg are running slowly, and about every five minutes.



Next train, so that's six minutes apart. It's like this most of the day.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Next train, so that's six minutes apart. It's like this most of the day.



...and again. Six-seven minute headways.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Oct 2022)

Been reading E S Cox's memoirs (he was largely responsible for the BR Standard steam locos, as well as the Horwich Crab). He was obviously a really good engineer and, despite having a soft spot for steam, explains why it's so woefully inefficient. The boiler is, surprisingly, about 80% efficient at turning burned coal into steam. The problem is in the cylinders. The theoretical Rankine efficiency is only about 15% with typical locomotive temperatures and pressures, and most locomotives achieve quite a lot less than that because of sub-optimal valve events (wire-drawing etc). Add it all up and you get a dismal 5-10% overall. You can't increase boiler pressure beyond 300psi because the weight of the thicker shell and tubes becomes too much for the track.

Worse, the locomotive wastes a lot of fuel just sitting around keeping warm or heating up from cold, and dusty coal or a careless crew can mean lots of fuel literally goes up the chimney, unburnt.

You can see why we have diesels. Cox reckons there were no more technical gains possible with steam beyond the mid-20th century, apart from a few labour-saving tweaks.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Oct 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> Been reading E S Cox's memoirs (he was largely responsible for the BR Standard steam locos, as well as the Horwich Crab). He was obviously a really good engineer and, despite having a soft spot for steam, explains why it's so woefully inefficient. The boiler is, surprisingly, about 80% efficient at turning burned coal into steam. The problem is in the cylinders. The theoretical Rankine efficiency is only about 15% with typical locomotive temperatures and pressures, and most locomotives achieve quite a lot less than that because of sub-optimal valve events (wire-drawing etc). Add it all up and you get a dismal 5-10% overall. You can't increase boiler pressure beyond 300psi because the weight of the thicker shell and tubes becomes too much for the track.
> 
> Worse, the locomotive wastes a lot of fuel just sitting around keeping warm or heating up from cold, and dusty coal or a careless crew can mean lots of fuel literally goes up the chimney, unburnt.
> 
> You can see why we have diesels. Cox reckons there were no more technical gains possible with steam beyond the mid-20th century, apart from a few labour-saving tweaks.



Dud they ever build a steam powered turbine engine or a steam powered turbine / electric engine.....


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Oct 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Dud they ever build a steam powered turbine engine or a steam powered turbine / electric engine.....


Yes to both.

The LMS had the former (6202, unofficially "Turbomotive"), which was quite successful, and a little more efficient than a piston engine. My dad had a ride on the footplate when he was a boy. In the end they couldn't get parts to repair it after a turbine failure, so rebuilt it as an almost-normal Princess class. It was written off shortly afterwards in the Harrow and Wealdstone crash. It was a good design as they got around the usual problem of turbines being inefficient at part throttle by simply having six nozzles which were fully opened in sequence to vary the power.

The steam-powered electric engine was tried on the Continent, I believe. 

The LNER and LMS tried very high-pressure boilers, which can't be done with a conventional firetube boiler because of weight and safety (LNER 10000 used a marine water-tube boiler, LMS Fury used a complex three-stage design with compound expansion on top). The LMS design still managed to kill someone when an ultra-high pressure tube burst. Neither were successful. 10000 was rebuilt as a conventional streamliner, looking a bit like an A4.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Oct 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> You can see why we have diesels. Cox reckons there were no more technical gains possible with steam beyond the mid-20th century, apart from a few labour-saving tweaks.



Andre Chapelon managed to make a few improvements, although it was probably still too little, too late to stop electrification.


----------



## rogerzilla (5 Oct 2022)

Even Chapelon and (later) Porta couldn't beat thermodynamics, although they could double efficiency from, say 5% to 10%, which was obviously well worth doing. To get high efficiency (by which I mean a meagre 30-35%) from the Rankine cycle, you need stupendously high input temperatures and pressures (supercritical steam) with exhaust to condenser vacuum. Power plants can do this as weight/size is not an issue.


----------



## Andy in Germany (6 Oct 2022)

09:30 and the two-wagon wood diesel hauled train has gone past again. I wonder if it's a daily service?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2022)

The daily Sylt-Lörrach sleeper and car train has passed. As well as German, Swiss, and Austrian stock, it had a sleeper carriage from Swedish Railways. I really hope that's due to some common carriage pool arrangement and there aren't some people on board expecting to wake up in Stockholm in half an hour...


----------



## robjh (7 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> The daily Sylt-Lörrach sleeper and car train has passed. As well as German, Swiss, and Austrian stock, it had a sleeper carriage from Swedish Railways. I really hope that's due to some common carriage pool arrangement and there aren't some people on board expecting to wake up in Stockholm in half an hour...



Andy, you're giving us all these tantalising descriptions but no photos. What's happening?


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2022)

robjh said:


> Andy, you're giving us all these tantalising descriptions but no photos. What's happening?



Apart from the fact I'm _supposed _to be working, the window is south facing so even if I could react quickly enough, all you'd get until about 1pm is glare...


----------



## Spartak (7 Oct 2022)

robjh said:


> Andy, you're giving us all these tantalising descriptions but no photos. What's happening?



I agree, @Andy in Germany we deserve at least one picture... 👍


----------



## Andy in Germany (7 Oct 2022)

Spartak said:


> I agree, @Andy in Germany we deserve at least one picture... 👍



Oh, fer goodness' sake.

This isn't from work but a few kilometres outside of the town which is why it looks rather rural but it gives the idea, Also it shows that phone cameras and strong sunlight don't mix very well.

I haven't been linesiding for a while, I should probably go now while the trees are nicely autumnal.




























There. I'll find/take a picture of the view out of the window next week; honestly, the things I do for you...


----------



## robjh (7 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, fer goodness' sake.
> 
> This isn't from work but a few kilometres outside of the town which is why it looks rather rural but it gives the idea, Also it shows that phone cameras and strong sunlight don't mix very well.
> 
> ...



Don't think we don't appreciate it! Some of us on the island are quite envious of the variety that you get to see on your local lines.


----------



## Spartak (7 Oct 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Oh, fer goodness' sake.
> 
> This isn't from work but a few kilometres outside of the town which is why it looks rather rural but it gives the idea, Also it shows that phone cameras and strong sunlight don't mix very well.
> 
> ...



Thank you.... 😉


----------



## Spartak (8 Oct 2022)

Travelling from Bristol to Avignon by train 🚉 next week so I'll try to post about various trains taken... 

Bristol - London ( GWR ) 
London - Lille ( Eurostar ) 
Lille - Avignon ( TGV )


----------



## rogerzilla (8 Oct 2022)

It's just nice to see actual locomotives (that aren't a corrugated iron Class 66).


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2022)

57604 at London Paddington this morning....


----------



## Spartak (11 Oct 2022)

Lille-Flandres Station at lunchtime... 











.... and the great station building.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Oct 2022)

Spartak said:


> Lille-Flandres Station at lunchtime...
> 
> View attachment 664189
> 
> ...



I have to say, the French can build stations with style.


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2022)




----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2022)

My TGV back to Paris....


----------



## robjh (14 Oct 2022)

Spartak said:


> View attachment 664493


Nice tram. Are you going to tell us where it is?


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2022)

robjh said:


> Nice tram. Are you going to tell us where it is?



Avignon 🇫🇷


----------



## Spartak (14 Oct 2022)

Look at this beauty...!!! 
Paris Gare de Nord.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Oct 2022)

The Stuttgart tram/metro system is now mostly standard gauge but it includes one isolated 2.2km/1.4 mile metre gauge rack section. As Stuttgart is in a fairly deep valley, it has to climb 205m / 673ft in this distance, giving with a maximum gradient on the public section of 17.5%. I commuted to college on this line for two years between 2016 and 2018; I can't think of a more pleasant way to commute into a city than cycling through a forest then trundling downhill on a rack railway with a view of the city.

The line is getting new trams, which it really rather needed, with low floor access and enlarged bike carrying capacity; here's the new tram on a test run with the old trams also running the passenger service. (No commentary)



The cycle capacity will be very welcome because the tram takes bikes all day including peak hours. The city has made a bike friendly route from the centre to Marienplatz, the lower terminus, from the city centre, and I've known the bike queue to be so long that I had to wait for two trams before I was able to carry my bike uphill. This was also because there are several downhill cycling routes here and the bikers use the tram to get back up again.

After dealing with this for a week commuting to college I changed tactic: I locked my bike to the railing we pass at 6:42 in the video, and caught the tram from there. The bike was never touched in two years which I suspect is testament to how wealthy people are in this corner of Stuttgart.

This also meant I'd walk past the depot after getting off the tram as well; it was a couple of hundred metres further to walk but avoided the noisy main road from the terminus in Marienplatz.


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Oct 2022)

Kings Cross yesterday;






New and old together:


----------



## Andy in Germany (28 Oct 2022)

Finally got a couple of pictures out of the workshop window:






Local train in the state colours...






One from the fire escape as I was opening up this morning. A pair of DB Vectron locomotives headed north.

Yet another class 185 on a northbound freight, moving slowly this time which suggests things have got bunged up; again. I didn't realise how well camouflaged this locomotive was...


----------



## Hover Fly (28 Oct 2022)

One from a “few” years ago, 40 154 on its way from Barrow to Weston-super -Mare.


----------



## DCBassman (28 Oct 2022)

Hover Fly said:


> One from a “few” years ago, 40 154 on its way from Barrow to Weston-super -Mare.
> View attachment 666160


Barrow to Weston, that would take a few changes these days...


----------



## Mike_P (28 Oct 2022)

There was a Barrow-Nottm and return in the mid 1980s made up of a short rake of the most assorted coaches possible with a BG smack in the middle. Think it was 1008 from Barrow and 1640 from Nottm


----------



## Spartak (29 Oct 2022)

De Panne, West Flandres.


----------



## Hover Fly (3 Nov 2022)

Moon bunny of this parish “cabbed” the HST power car in York museum. Where’s the “burning with envy” smiley?
Edit: and holy of holies, “engine roomed” it.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

Tram train, Karlsruhe main station, Germany. 

Taken while changing trains last week, much to the bemusement of the locals who don't always realise the rest of us don't have a world-renowned tram-train system to transport us around, especially not one that runs from the centre of the city deep into an even more world famous area of outstanding natural beauty...






Another opportunist pic getting off the train at my local station. Intercity/Eurocity trains locally are in the hands of these Cl. 101 electric locomotives and carriages from Swiss Federal Railways. 

I always think of the Cl. 101 as a 'new' locomotive but they came into service in 1996-1998 and have been in service almost as long as the legendary Cl. 103 they replaced. Now I feel old.


----------



## Oldhippy (11 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> View attachment 667618
> 
> 
> Tram train, Karlsruhe main station, Germany.
> ...



The most striking thing for me is the complete absence of litter on the tracks. Over here bottles, cans, fag packets, food packaging is everywhere on railway lines sadly.


----------



## Mike_P (11 Nov 2022)

Q Do they have litter bins on stations in Germany? That is part of the problem, all removed IME to prevent a bomb being left in one.


----------



## Andy in Germany (11 Nov 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Q Do they have litter bins on stations in Germany? That is part of the problem, all removed IME to prevent a bomb being left in one.



Yes, usually divided into four sections (Plastic, glass, general waste, and paper).



Oldhippy said:


> The most striking thing for me is the complete absence of litter on the tracks. Over here bottles, cans, fag packets, food packaging is everywhere on railway lines sadly.



I remember when Middle Son went to the UK for the first time we had to stop him picking up litter.

One issue we do have is graffiti: when a van train passes it's half a kilometre of graffiti in varying stages of fading. Even "worse" if that's possible is that there are occasionally passenger trains covered in the stuff, including windows.

Apart from the sense of entitlement of someone doing this, and the safety aspect that they are often covering information panels, I'm amazed that so many people have the cash to pay for enough spray paint to cover the side of a 15-20m long railway vehicle.


----------



## Mike Ayling (12 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Yes, usually divided into four sections (Plastic, glass, general waste, and paper).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Some don't pay for thethei


----------



## steveindenmark (13 Nov 2022)

A couple of photos from the disse turntable at Brande, Denmark. Now turned into an events centre


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Nov 2022)

This Swiss Railways hauled intermodal train was passing as I arrived at work today.


----------



## Jenkins (16 Nov 2022)

Today's transport,..


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Nov 2022)

Catching the Basel-Karlsruhe regional express train.


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2022)

Mechelen station.... 🇧🇪


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

No litter on the tracks unlike the UK sadly.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> No litter on the tracks unlike the UK sadly.



No graffiti either.


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> No graffiti either.



Looks like Osaka station as well, it has long sweeping curves in the design.


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Looks like Osaka station as well, it has long sweeping curves in the design.



I remember there were quite a few like that in Belgium.

I'm not sure I've been to Osaka JR station, at least nit in a long time. I know I've used the Hankyu and Kintetsu stations a fair bit when I went there, and they're fairly ugly, like the rest of Osaka...


----------



## Oldhippy (24 Nov 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I remember there were quite a few like that in Belgium.
> 
> I'm not sure I've been to Osaka JR station, at least nit in a long time. I know I've used the Hankyu and Kintetsu stations a fair bit when I went there, and they're fairly ugly, like the rest of Osaka...



Not the best looking city in Japan. I remember checking in to a hotel there very proud I could now hold my own in the language department only to look silly as they have many different words for what I had gotten used to in Tokyo.


----------



## andy0001 (24 Nov 2022)

i feel pretty lucky when people talk about railway/tube stations, i've worked at every London Underground station. also spent 4 years on London Bridge railway station and installed then helped commission the comms across the site, we got to dismantle the old london dungeons and had fun in there.

I've worked at Strand Underground station which is a closed listed building, they filmed atonement, bank job and the firestarter song there.

I've walked around old disused stations and platforms and explored loads of them.

If you are ever in London, book a night in Cahoots, it's a bar in Kingly court(near oxford st), it has no Cahoots sign outside, just a guy on the door with a peak cap on and a sign above saying 'to the trains' it's an old station..


----------



## Spartak (24 Nov 2022)

Back in the UK....


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Nov 2022)

Oldhippy said:


> Not the best looking city in Japan. I remember checking in to a hotel there very proud I could now hold my own in the language department only to look silly as they have many different words for what I had gotten used to in Tokyo.



If it helps, my mother in law has the same problem; she grew up outside Tokyo and still doesn't get the accent in the Shima-Hanto region, let alone Kansai. Apparently there are different customs as well: someone said the "stand" and "walk" side of escalators is different, which I imagine causes a lot of problems.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2022)

Stood waiting at Pontefract Baghill, for _Clun Castle_


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2022)

Richard A Thackeray said:


> Stood waiting at Pontefract Baghill, for _Clun Castle_




















Just as evocative, steam heating


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (29 Nov 2022)

If I can manage to get away from work early tomorrow,_ Sir Nigel Gresley_ is booked to be passing through Normanton & Wakefield KIrkGate

https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/1...-todmorden-and-manchester-this-wednesday.html


*EDIT; Wednesday 30 @ 13:45*
I didn’t look at the date
It was last month


----------



## robjh (1 Dec 2022)

One of the short-formation HSTs used by GWR in the south west, yesterday at Bristol Temple Meads


----------



## Mike_P (1 Dec 2022)

Those are apparently going to be withdrawn.


----------



## Spartak (1 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Those are apparently going to be withdrawn.



.... in 2045


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

There have been freight trains getting parked up in the freight loops all afternoon and just now a yellow maintenance machine scuttled past. As this line is more busy than the UK's east and west coast main line combined, I imagine the driver was under some pressure to get out of the way...


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

The maintenance wagon was followed by a whole train of yellow vehicles hauled by a beautifully restored V100 formerly of the Deutsche Reichsbahn in the DDR. They're probably equivalent of the UK's class 20 and like the Class 20 the V100's crop up all over the place, ironically in private ownership, usually re-engined and in different colour schemes.


----------



## Mike_P (1 Dec 2022)

Spartak said:


> .... in 2045



20 years earlier than that
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/11/castle-hsts-to-be-withdrawn-by-great-western-railway.html


----------



## Andy in Germany (1 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> 20 years earlier than that
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/11/castle-hsts-to-be-withdrawn-by-great-western-railway.html



It says a lot for the HST Design team that those trains are still considered high quality people cans 40 odd years after they were designed.


----------



## robjh (1 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> 20 years earlier than that
> https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/11/castle-hsts-to-be-withdrawn-by-great-western-railway.html



Yes I'd seen that too, so I was pleased to have the chance to see one, if not ride on it, before they disappear. It was always clear anyway that they were only a stopgap solution due to their age, but it was nice such an icon of British railways having a few more years of life.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> It says a lot for the HST Design team that those trains are still considered high quality people cans 40 odd years after they were designed.


They are, still, the fastest diesel people cans ever built! Must be even nippier with two power cars and only 4 coaches.


----------



## Mike_P (2 Dec 2022)

But are they speed limited due to the lesser braking available from the coaches.


----------



## Jameshow (2 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> But are they speed limited due to the lesser braking available from the coaches.



Don't the power cars have enough braking for themselves and each coach likewise??


----------



## Mike_P (2 Dec 2022)

Maybe but a 47 on a reduced length coach set was speed limited.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2022)

Sir Nigel passing Oakleigh Park on it's old stamping ground this morning on it's way to Lincoln.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Dec 2022)

This;
https://www.railadvent.co.uk/2022/1...resley-to-visit-lincolnshire-this-friday.html


----------



## BrumJim (2 Dec 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Don't the power cars have enough braking for themselves and each coach likewise??



No. One of the quirks of the HSTs. The locos are heavy, but I assume that the traction motors take up the space so that they can't fit additional brake discs on the axles, relying only on the wheel-mounted discs. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Paulus (2 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 669793
> 
> 
> Sir Nigel passing Oakleigh Park on it's old stamping ground this morning on it's way to Lincoln.



Tomorrow, Saturday 3rd December the Duchess will be passing Oakleigh Park at about the same time, also going to Lincoln. Photos to follow.


----------



## DCBassman (2 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> But are they speed limited due to the lesser braking available from the coaches.


Wasn't really thinking about top speed, but increased oomph due to 6 cars less weight in the set!


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2022)

Not a good photo, but The Duchess passing through Oakleigh Park this morning.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2022)

Class 185 running through Emmendingen yesterday towards Freiburg and Switzerland. These are dual voltage locomotives for use in Germany and Switzerland and I expect France, although I'll have to look that up.

Blur due to filthy weather and incompetent photographer.


----------



## Paulus (3 Dec 2022)

A good friend of mine was in Germany recently and came across this beauty. 
1 of only three left.


----------



## Andy in Germany (3 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> A good friend of mine was in Germany recently and came across this beauty.
> 1 of only three left.
> View attachment 669923



Those really look beautiful in that colour scheme.

I used to know an engine driver who drove the first class 103 hauled train from Karlsruhe to Switzerland.


----------



## Andy in Germany (5 Dec 2022)

Over the weekend there was maintenance work in Lahr im Schwarzwald so the main Karlsruhe-Basel line was single track. This morning it is open again and there is a procession of freight trains through every few minutes.


----------



## Andy in Germany (9 Dec 2022)

Trains from the south have a light dusting of snow.


----------



## rogerzilla (9 Dec 2022)

Paulus said:


> View attachment 669793
> 
> 
> Sir Nigel passing Oakleigh Park on it's old stamping ground this morning on it's way to Lincoln.


There's a YouTube video of it leaving KX but the diesel on the back is doing a lot of the work. It's not steaming hard enough by far and it has the sort of load on that used to require banking through Gas Works Tunnel - notorious for steam locos slipping.


----------



## Paulus (10 Dec 2022)

rogerzilla said:


> There's a YouTube video of it leaving KX but the diesel on the back is doing a lot of the work. It's not steaming hard enough by far and it has the sort of load on that used to require banking through Gas Works Tunnel - notorious for steam locos slipping.



Even as it passed Oakleigh Park, it was really working, just shuffling. Reverser on a low cut off, and not much regulator.


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (14 Dec 2022)

This was taken couple of days ago. Clun Castle on the Polar Express which runs between Moor St and Dorridge over the Christmas period


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (15 Dec 2022)

I was on the M62, heading east, this morning (circa 11:50)
Approaching jct 31, the railway crosses it, between Normanton & Castleford (& the Leeds line); https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/4768177

A Class 37 crossed the over-bridge, heading towards Castleford/Leeds, it was a matt orange, what company is that?


----------



## VelvetUnderpants (21 Dec 2022)

I was waiting for my train from Leicester to Birmingham this afternoon when a pair of Class 73's turned up on platform 4.

A bit of the beaten track for these beasties.


----------



## Andy in Germany (21 Dec 2022)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I was waiting for my train from Leicester to Birmingham this afternoon when a pair of Class 73's turned up on platform 4.
> 
> A bit of the beaten track for these beasties.
> 
> ...



I always liked those; I was most miffed that I couldn't find an excuse to include them on a model based in Yorkshire...


----------



## Juan Kog (22 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I always liked those; I was most miffed that I couldn't find an excuse to include them on a model based in Yorkshire...


BiL is a railway modeller His policy is its my layout my railway I’ll run what I like , and s** the rivet counters .


----------



## Mike_P (22 Dec 2022)

Have seen a river counter detector van (aka TV licence detector) on a layout so taking that for inspiration I renamed a pub The Hanging Rivet Counter


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> Have seen a river counter detector van (aka TV licence detector) on a layout so taking that for inspiration I renamed a pub The Hanging Rivet Counter
> 
> View attachment 671951



Subtle...


----------



## Andy in Germany (22 Dec 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> BiL is a railway modeller His policy is its my layout my railway I’ll run what I like , and s** the rivet counters .



I see that, but I see the model as a story, and if I put something like that it breaks the thread too much for me.


----------



## Juan Kog (23 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> I see that, but I see the model as a story, and if I put something like that it breaks the thread too much for me.


If I was to take up railway modelling ( I’m not) . I would build modern era ,bus shelter style station with appropriate rolling stock, but with an adjacent heritage railway. Then I could run my choice of steam and diesel traction and it would all be correct in my world.
🤔 I could model a heavy haulage low loader delivering a guest loco.


----------



## Mike_P (23 Dec 2022)

My layout is multi period (in theory anyway) as it has only ever run as c 1960. Various issues lead me to taking it off the exhibition circuit (it featured in an issue of Horby magazine and a Railway Modeller Album) and rebuilding it as a U shaped home layout intending to use one of those train lift storage systems which never turned up and I had to give them a ultimatum to get my money back. That lead to progress on it stalling with only limited time spent on it since. The other time periods being mid 1960s with rail blue making an appearance and various dates as a preserved line with mainline visiting stock seeking to make sure whatever is running is appropriate


----------



## Mike_P (23 Dec 2022)

And unfortunately the centre scenic board had to replaced by a ninety degree board which has meant no place available for the alternative scenic frontages depending on the period c 1960 BR vehicle depot with a small car dealership, mid 60s the whole a car dealership, pre 2000 preservation a model engineers railway (which probably would be more authentic with nothing on it) and post 2000 preservation a millenium open space with an vintage vehicle display


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2022)

Mike_P said:


> My layout is multi period (in theory anyway) as it has only ever run as c 1960. Various issues lead me to taking it off the exhibition circuit (it featured in an issue of Horby magazine and a Railway Modeller Album) and rebuilding it as a U shaped home layout intending to use one of those train lift storage systems which never turned up and I had to give them a ultimatum to get my money back. That lead to progress on it stalling with only limited time spent on it since. The other time periods being mid 1960s with rail blue making an appearance and various dates as a preserved line with mainline visiting stock seeking to make sure whatever is running is appropriate



Any pictures?


----------



## Andy in Germany (24 Dec 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> If I was to take up railway modelling ( I’m not) . I would build modern era ,bus shelter style station with appropriate rolling stock, but with an adjacent heritage railway. Then I could run my choice of steam and diesel traction and it would all be correct in my world.
> 🤔 I could model a heavy haulage low loader delivering a guest loco.



A nice idea. 

There are a few "Preserved" models about, but I find they're often modelled as preserved railways are today; very sleek and professional tourist attractions. A model of tie 1980's with a lot of half finished rusty projects and a "Modern" railway with a vandalised bus stop shelter and abandoned platforms for contrast would be very interesting.


----------



## classic33 (24 Dec 2022)

Juan Kog said:


> If I was to take up railway modelling ( I’m not) . I would build modern era ,bus shelter style station with appropriate rolling stock, but with an adjacent heritage railway. Then I could run my choice of steam and diesel traction and it would all be correct in my world.
> 🤔 I could model a heavy haulage low loader delivering a guest loco.


Something along the lines of Keighley?


----------



## Juan Kog (24 Dec 2022)

classic33 said:


> Something along the lines of Keighley?


Maybe the National rail station would be more desolate and un cared for . More of a contrast.


----------



## bluenotebob (25 Dec 2022)

I really enjoy reading this thread and most of my earlier life was spent both living close to railway lines and travelling on trains. But more recently .. well, I’ve been trying to remember when I last saw a train .. I think it must have been in Rennes around 2005. Two railway lines cross Brittany, running west to east, but neither are close to me. I do occasionally cross those lines on my bike but rail traffic is so infrequent that I’m very unlikely to get a photo of a train.

Alongside several hundred other plans for 2023, I’m determined to cycle to a station and at least get a photo of ‘MBIFO a railway station’ and, if possible, take some photos of French trains. Well, I’ll try ..

I do have some old ‘train’ photos that I’d like to share (when I can find them).

Here’s a photo from 1999 – the mono-rail in Darling Harbour in Sydney.


----------



## robjh (25 Dec 2022)

We're staying on the Cardiganshire coast for Christmas. There haven't been any working railways here for many a year, but there are a number of these holiday chalets made from old coach bodies. Given the area, I would guess they have a GWR origin.


----------



## Cycleops (26 Dec 2022)

Interesting video about Vectron electric and hybrid locomotives being manufactured at a very advanced facility in Munich:

View: https://youtu.be/m1LLHKjpvTg


----------



## Mike Ayling (27 Dec 2022)

bluenotebob said:


> I really enjoy reading this thread and most of my earlier life was spent both living close to railway lines and travelling on trains. But more recently .. well, I’ve been trying to remember when I last saw a train .. I think it must have been in Rennes around 2005. Two railway lines cross Brittany, running west to east, but neither are close to me. I do occasionally cross those lines on my bike but rail traffic is so infrequent that I’m very unlikely to get a photo of a train.
> 
> Alongside several hundred other plans for 2023, I’m determined to cycle to a station and at least get a photo of ‘MBIFO a railway station’ and, if possible, take some photos of French trains. Well, I’ll try ..
> 
> ...



Don't loose that photo because the monorail is no more, was not much good as a transport option possibly because it was a circuit that only went in one direction.


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

Cycleops said:


> Interesting video about Vectron electric and hybrid locomotives being manufactured at a very advanced facility in Munich:
> 
> View: https://youtu.be/m1LLHKjpvTg




The Vectron seems to be the new locomotive of choice here: they do several variations including this one, a number of multi voltage units and a 'budget' version to work exclusively in Germany.


----------



## Mike_P (27 Dec 2022)

Andy in Germany said:


> Any pictures?



The layout featured in a 2012 Youtube video between 0:07 and 0:29 when it was 10ft long (plus fiddle)

View: https://youtu.be/ZZhSLa1WB0w?t=7

and in a 2014 video between 30:36 and 32:10 when extended to 15ft (plus fiddle)

View: https://youtu.be/zkiqiXpAeL0?t=1837


----------



## Andy in Germany (27 Dec 2022)

Great stuff, thanks...


----------



## Mike_P (27 Dec 2022)

As a 10ft layout with the fiddle acting as the loco depot operators tended to run tender locos on trains one way only if not tender first running; not bothering to turn them round in the fiddle.

Even with the extension I came back to the layout after a break to get one operator complaining a loco had no front coupling. Looking at the layout he had managed to trap the 03/04 that was acting as station pilot and hence could not use that to shunt the parcels stock.

Took me a good quarter of an hour to get the stock and locos into some sort of sensible arrangement without resorting to hand removing stock.

Roughly it is the section between the platform end and the public footpath overbridge that has to have been replaced resulting in redesigned station throat, new larger road overbridge and relocated fuel terminal.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (2 Jan 2023)

Monday 2nd

The site of the (second) Station
Built as the ‘York & North Midland Railway’

Wetherby
West Yorkshire






https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7005742

There’s a lot of maps, & excellent photographs,here
http://disused-stations.org.uk/w/wetherby_second/index.shtml

There are also old (reproductions?) signs on the CCTV/lamp-posts

We passed the 'first' station site, at the side of (as it was) _The Great North Road _(when it passed through the town, instead of bypassing), but traffic precluded a stop & turn-around, to get into its grounds
It was actually the 'Goods Shed'
http://www.engineshedwetherby.co.uk/contact-us.html


*EDIT @ 17:49*
i've been here before; https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/the-rail-enthusiast-thread.130375/page-147#post-5881829


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (5 Jan 2023)

Thursday 5th

With regard to the above posting about Wetherby Station
This was actually the goods shed, at the first site
Built as the ‘York & North Midland Railway’

York Road (B1224)
Wetherby










Part of the remaining parapet










https://britishlistedbuildings.co.u...tion-with-deighton-road-wetherby#.Y7bcXOSnyEc

https://www.geograph.org.uk/photo/7364095

http://disused-stations.org.uk/w/wetherby_first/index.shtml


----------



## Jameshow (5 Jan 2023)

This is Keighley! 


Andy in Germany said:


> A nice idea.
> 
> There are a few "Preserved" models about, but I find they're often modelled as preserved railways are today; very sleek and professional tourist attractions. A model of tie 1980's with a lot of half finished rusty projects and a "Modern" railway with a vandalised bus stop shelter and abandoned platforms for contrast would be very interesting.


----------



## rogerzilla (Yesterday at 11:50)

VelvetUnderpants said:


> I was waiting for my train from Leicester to Birmingham this afternoon when a pair of Class 73's turned up on platform 4.
> 
> A bit of the beaten track for these beasties.
> 
> ...


Those are 73/9 so have been re-engineered. 1600hp diesel engines, so can give a good performance away from third rail. As built, the class 73 had a tiny engine and was intended to spend most of its time on electrified lines.

Similar 73/9 locos are used on the Caledonian Sleeper - really, really off their original stomping ground. They are lighter in weight than most main line diesels, so can work through to Oban.


----------

